# Fairy Tail 'The World of Mages' IC Thread



## Noitora (May 18, 2011)

*The World of Mages*
*Roleplay Thread*

_A world of magic and guilds, magic being an everyday tool for life as well as the force for battle. Builds are formed of collective magic users who spend their time completing missions for payment. However, a Dark Mage stirs in the shadows to throw the world into the Void with various Dark Guilds under his control. The members of Fairy Tail, unaware of a haunting fate continue their everyday activities. Soon, however, this darkness shall befall them?

-	No OOC post
-	Turn off signatures
-	No god modding  _


------------------------------------------------------------------------------










​

The Fairy Tail Guild in the Kingdom of Fiore bustles with lively chatter and laughter as it is known for, people enjoying themselves and acting as a true guild should. The massive building is surrounded by a high wall with a gate in the centre. Through the gate a large rows of benches with tables clustered with food find the attention of crowd of guild members. Further inside the internal structure holds a bar with waitresses sliding about the guild, along with a large board covered in posters of missions eligible for the guild members to take. Upstairs, known the S-Class Second Floor silence can be heard as none are allowed to enter without first becoming S-Class mages. The Guildmaster can be seen at the bar with his white hat dipped over his face and his arms over his stomach napping, like he generally was seen doing throughout the day.

Elsewhere off the continent upon an island covered in a dark forest, a shadow stirs in the depths of the belly of the abyss. A dark being shrouded by darkness as he lays lifeless upon the grassy ground below him. His hands behind his head and hair drooped limp in a curtain over the ground. Images of death and destruction swirl in his dreams, the mark of Fairy Tail being drilled into his mind. The shadow bursts from his form like a wave, though he remains in a slumber?

However the story takes place in the Fairy Tail Guild, with a group of mages beginning to make names for themselves. The World of Mages.

​


----------



## InfIchi (May 18, 2011)

The home of a very special mage-

"Get Up. Get Up. Get Up. Get Up." Jason's eyes widened, the voice ringing in his ears. With a quick wave of his arm, his hand slams down on a clock that had been making the noise. "Pleased you survived another night sir." Jason snickered a little, he had bought the novelty alarm clock a while back and it always gave him a chuckle.

The alcohol using mage stretched and yawned as he pulled the covers off himself. "It's going to be a good day. Yes, a good day indeed." He let out a chuckle and leaped out of bed. There wasn't really much time to grab breakfast, so he'd get some at the guild. 

Jason took a look around his home, he always did, every morning. He would inspect his home to make sure nothing was out of place or missing... When one tends to spend their days drinking, sometimes they get a bit rowdy and lose things. 

Jason's home was surprisingly nice and well kept. Looking at the man he seems like he would be a slob, living in a run down shack. But Jason's home was quite modern. He had wooden floors and even wood paneling on his walls. There was a Lacrima that acted like a television, another for his music with magical speakers hooked up to them to fill the home with sound. 

He had a magic stove and a wood burning oven, two different bathrooms and three bedrooms... Yes, his home was quite nice. But the most important feature to him was the basement, which acted as a storage room for all of his delicious drinks.

As Jason dressed himself, tossing on his black bucket hat, clamping down his necklace, which resembled a nut and bolt. He threw on his black and gold plaid shirt. His waste band with all of his pouches for foods, money and other odds and ends... his gray pants with the little golden suns at the knees. But there was one more important than the others.

His gourd, which housed his alcohol. "Alright! Off to the guild!"


----------



## Noitora (May 18, 2011)

*Fairy Tail Guild Hall*

*Braska Hextor*​
The day sprung anew, the sun shone brightly in the clear blue sky and t he birds chirped happily. It was indeed, going to be a good day. The people of Magnolia went about their usual lives in the town, friendly and honest people as ever. They were used to the presence of Fairy Tail in their own after all this time and the destruction it sometimes caused had been forgiven and the guild did its’ best to work alongside the townsfolk respectively. Recently things had been quiet and relaxing, which in truth the Reflector Mage Braska Hextor was not overly happy with. He had not gone on a mission in quite a while and had been spending his time relaxing in the guild with his comrades. The blue haired mage strode down the street with his hands in his pockets, the long strands in his pony tail flowing down his back. A smile touched his lips still; even if it had been quiet it would still be a good day.

 Eventually the Fairy Tail mage arrived at the gates of his guild. People were laughing and chatting inside, drinks been thrown and spilled and games being played. As he made his way through the rows of tables he got the usual welcoming, Braska nodding in return as he continued on until reaching the interior of the structure. Inside were less people but still a good number. The guild had almost one hundred members, though not all of them were here at the present. Braska strode up to the mission board and ran his gaze over the contents.
“Team not here yet, Hexxy?” The woman behind the bar counter said. He shook his head slightly as he kept his eyes ahead.
*“Not yet, will grab something wild for us to go on though. Feel like a challenge!*” He said, psyching himself up. The woman behind the counter gave her head a small shake with a smile upon her lips. The Guildmaster was further down the bar sitting upon the stall while sleeping. He was a pretty short man.
*“Ah, has my sister been in lately?”* The Reflector mage asked, finally flicking his eyes over to the beauty behind the bar. The woman smiled apologetically and shook her head before she returned to cleaning the bar. Braska signed and fell into the stool, cupping his cheeks with both hands.

He had such a sister complex.


----------



## InfIchi (May 18, 2011)

The alcohol mage made his way through the doors of Fairy Tail. Looking at the laughing people before him. "Ah? What is this? I see empty cups!" Jason laughs, releasing a flow of Alcohol into the air, the stream breaks apart and lands into each cup it could find, filling them to the brim. "But... i was drinking water..." Someone spoke out. "The drink of the day is brandy!" Jason chuckles, ignoring the mage, Jason made his way over to the bar, not moving very quickly, as he was prone too do some times. "Well Braska, it's been a while."

Jason sat down next to the reflective mage, or he thought that's what Braska's power was. Jason was very bad at remembering the powers of everyone in the guild, it was either the laziness or the drink.... possibly the laziness though... Jason knew the alcohol could never do that to him, why would it hurt him so? "Oh alcohol, i love you more when someone else is paying." Jason thought to himself, letting out a steady stream of dark liquid into his own mouth. "Want some? It's rum." 

Jason wiggled his finger at Braska, the disgusting notion of this was truly lost on the mage.


----------



## Cjones (May 18, 2011)

*Htirea*

_Dark. Shrouded in a thick, dense fog. This darkened place, where nothing resides...it's always like this when I'm brought her. It feels as if my mind is trying to make me remember something, but no matter how many times I come here...it's the same.

"...ith!" The faded voice of a female, a raven haired beauty, rung out through the fog covered world. The voice was so faint, almost like a whisper. I am able to see part of the woman's beautiful black colored hair moreso than the last time I was here. Her voice sounds so familiar and comforting yet I seem to loath this voice.

"Oh, you know each other?" This time a male's voice ecohed out much more clearer than the female's. I've been here many times before, but no matter how many times I've been here I can only catch bits and pieces of some while others are just as clear as the azure sky.

"....To do with...irth!" Another male's voice. I can barely make out the scene that these voice are playing, but just like the woman before, I can barely make out this man's hair color. It's a golden color, maybe even lighter and just like the woman before...his voice seems to comfort me.

What exactly am I being shown?_ 












Suddenly expelled from the darken world she was just at, Htirea stood just a mile outside of the guild's door.

"Once again, I'm thrusted back without any real answers." She sighs in annoyance as she speaks. "Though these recent 'events' has made me believe that...I'm no longer a part of this world or rather, this body is just a vessel." Htirea spoke to herself as she flipped her hair back behind her head. She observed the area she was in before picking up her feet and heading towards the guild.

"This world and the place of my memories are much different from one another. A still atmosphere, perfect for the crickets that chirp a symphony alongside a jovial travler as he sang on most clear, tranquil nights. While this world that I live..." Htirea clenched her hand around the grip of her sword hilt in anger, she didn't know what brought this emotion on, but she couldn't help this bitter sensation that would overcome her after she left that 'place.'

"One day, I will find out if I really do belong here."

*Gilgamesh*

Overgrown vegetation covered the long untraveled road. The grass was high, and the tall majestic trees shaded the dirt road almost completely; however, a few places where the leaves of the trees did not cover, streams of sunlight poured in. The sunlight bounced off particles in the air, making it seem as though small little insects were flying around. The road, the woods, were silent. 

It was peaceful, almost as though it were a dream or if it had come out of a fairytale. It had been forgotten, the road, but it seemed as though it had been a kind gift from God. No cars traveled up and down it all morning and night, no garbage littered along the sides of it, and the wildlife of the woods still had a home. No human hand had touched it, destroyed it's magic.

Yes, a gift from God.

Though this place was obviously missing something...wasn't it?

"Money, money and more money! Also let us not forget the beautiful woman!" Gil roared out, his voice followed by a fit of giggles from several of the women he had on both his shoulder as he strolled on the streets of Fiore.

"Mmmm that does sound like a dream Gil. Any woman would love something like that." One of the women, a rather buxom brunette, said in a sultry voice as she tried to press herself against him. Gil was no fool, he could see the obvious lust in her eyes, not for him, but for his money.

Woman were very beautiful and decietful creatures.

"A great dream it is my sweet brunette, but I"m afriad for someone like me it will just stay a dream." He sighed disappointedly. Soon afterwards the girls swooned all over him in an attempt to cheer him up. Whispering sweet words into his ear, as if he were the only love they knew.

This went on for another half an hour before Gil finally reached Fairy Tail.

"I'm afraid my beauties that I must part here. I have a dangerous mission I must partake in and so I bid you adieu." With a gentlemen's pose Gil turned on his heel and left.

As he entered the guild, the red eyed man pressed his back up against a nearby wall while letting out a huge sigh. "I can now concentrate on more important thing." Gil's blissful face turned serious. He loved the woman, he really did, he enjoyed being the ladies man, even knowing that over half of them just wanted something material from him, but lately everytime he was with them..._she_ would show up in his mind. A rather attractive red head that managed to get the drop on him.

"I'll find her and I"ll get my damn sword back."


----------



## luffy no haki (May 18, 2011)

*Van Skylar​*
Zzzzz...Zzzz...._"Big brother wake up"_a kind and soft voice could be heard inside a building, the place was a big building with around seven or eight of apartments, the facade of the place wasn?t the best that someone could?ve ever seen but it seemed comfortable. The outside walls of the building were fawn, the windows of the apartments overlooking the main street had some fine marble finishes giving it nice look, In the same side, just under the windows a big entrance with no door at all allowing the residents to enter and leave at the time they please.

Zzzzz...Zzzz..._"Big brother, wake up please"_the same voice of before was heard more clearly now inside one of the apartments, there a cute and blue-eyed blonde girl holding a cat in her arms was staring intently at a bed in front of her, there a blond guy with spiky hair of around 17 or 18 years old was lying on the bed while sleeping, his snores were loud and a little trail of saliva was coming out from his mouth. A vein getting formed on the head of the girl as she closed her eyes and put the cat on the floor_*"I said wake up already,Van Skylar you lazy idiot!!!"*_she yelled and then jumped only to fall back on the stomach of the boy with her elbow fixed on the teen?s stomach"Gaaaaaah!!!"the voice of the young man was heard in the entire building as the owner, who was outside sweeping the street, got a big drop on her head"I bet Van took long to wake up"she said and kept doing her usual activities.

In the apartment, the blond guy was on the floor of his room grabbing his stomach as he was trying to recover his breath, his eyes closed due to the pain that the monstrous elbow of his little sister provoked in him, he was only sleeping with his boxers on. Moments later he opened his eyes and looked at his sister, his red eyes looking intently at her; the girl looked at him as well_"What?!"_she said pissed off"N-nothing...Hey, nothing my ass. Namie!! why do you hit your beloved big brother when he is sleeping!!!???"the guy asked but the little girl just ignored him_"If you don?t hurry up you won?t be able to take a good job"_she said, the guy opened his eyes, it was true.

Standing up he hurried to take a shower and when finished, he began to put his clothes on, a green _ Hawaiian_shirt with the images of white flowers around, dark blue shorts and sneakers. Taking his sunglasses he put them on and went over the  door of his place"Namie, I?m leaving!"he announced _"Take care big bro"_.


----------



## Noitora (May 18, 2011)

*Fairy Tail Guild*

*Braska Hextor*​
The Reflector mage did not spend too long alone at the bar, though the beautiful and motherly bartender whose name has yet to be created kept serving others who came and went. The lightly snoring Guild Master was not much for conversation. In fact it was rather lonely where he sat, without the arrival of his teammate and his sister still not returning to the guild the two people he spent most of his time with were no where to be seen. Though he still enjoyed the company of the other guild members he was getting his hopes up each day. Braska blew strands from his large blue fringe from his face and turned to head to the rest of the guild, or intended to until he was suddenly joined by a larger alcoholic smelling man. 

*“Jason! You’re looking great.”* He complimented the mage beside him, a smirk curled up into the corner of his lips. When the man started talk to himself, a sweat dropped rolled down Braskas’ head in puzzlement. He was certainly an odd one, but that was what made Fairy Tail such an amazing guild. Everyone was so diverse and different, all with their stories and traits, it made everyone interesting. For the most part he knew every mage by face and name, some abilities he was no certain on though. Shrugging that aside for now he replied to Jason as the mage focused his attention back to him and no longer addressing the drink.
*“Fill me up.”* He said enthusiastically. His sister never liked him drinking too much, which was the one benefit of her not being around. However Braska was a bit of a lightweight, collapsing after a few drinks. After Jason filled his drink he took a swig from the glass, his large fringe flicking back as he does. It was stronger than he expected.

Once Braska had returned to his senses, he flashed Jason a wicked grin brandishing his teeth and slammed a mission poster on the bar. The guild master stirred, yet no one noticed. 
*“Rogue Mages causing problems down South! Been a while since I’ve been able to clash with some magic, going to be wild.”* He said. Like a flowing leaf his foot slammed onto the counter as he posed, his short cloak flowing in the amazement of hi stance.  
*“Since I’m going to become an S-Class Mage, I have to take the toughest missions. Me and Sachi will wipe the floor with them.”* Suddenly his excitement was quelled. A white suited man had fallen from his stool due to the pounding of the young mages foot on the counter. Braska suddenly froze, covered in sweat, his face darkened. 
“… BRASKA!” The guild master roared out with his head supporting him on the floor, his small feet in the air.

A few moments later, Isham the Guild Master sat upon the bar himself, sipping on a cup of tea with a cheerful expression on his face. Some of the other mages peered over with nervous smiles, while Braska still in his seat though limp over the bar had been fried by lightening, his eyes forming x’s and smoke drifting from his form. 
*“..Sorry… Old man…”*


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (May 18, 2011)

*Iron Spirits*
​
?Uoooh! Today?s gonna be a good day!? Drakor exclaimed as he stood outside the guild, and he immediately charged in through the doors, ?Now then, what kinda mission am I gonna take today, huh?!? Drakor looked around, and immediately noted a couple of mages he recognized from the guild, ?Let?s see.. there?s Jason and Braska.. over there.. and hmm.. my partner doesn?t seem to be around yet.? Drakor shook his head, ?That?s no fun, I was actually looking forward to doing a mission with her.? Drakor grinned a little bit, ?Well I suppose while I?m waiting some friendly conversation wouldn?t hurt.? Drakor walked over to Jason and Braska, ?Oi! You are guys are here a little early aren?t you? Did you come to take the good jobs before everyone else could get to them?? Drakor grinned a little bit, he had always been the competitive type of person, Drakor?s nose twitched at the smell of alcohol as he got closer though.

?Always the drinker type, eh Jason?? Drakor shook his head, ?No wonder you can?t do missions very often, you?re probably not healthy enough!? Drakor looked at Braska, ?Erm... reflection, right, that?s what you were wasn?t it?? Jason noted more people coming into the guild, ?Oh man, I better get over to the mission board fast before everyone takes all the good ones.? That?s when a voice clearing behind him caught his attention, and he turned around to see the person he had been waiting for standing there, ?Oh! Karina! There you are!?

Karina shook her head, ?You?re not planning on going on a mission without me are you?? Karina smirked a little bit, and Drakor shook his head, ?Good because today?s your day to choose the mission.? Karina sighed a little bit, ?_It?ll no doubt be the most difficult one he can get his hands on._? She thought to herself. Drakor cheered loudly, ?Wahoo! I get to choose the mission this time! Now I wonder what one I should pick.. I?ll be right back!? Drakor shot off over to the mission board, leaving Karina with the other two, ?... Sometimes I wonder how I put up with that guy.?


----------



## InfIchi (May 18, 2011)

"GOOOOOD~ MORNING~~" The young, dark skinned golden haired woman known as Lacey Gray burst into the guild, she was always pretty loud in the morning, excitement filled her whenever she got the chance to go on a mission. "Jason~ I wanna go on a mission~!" She rushes over to the alcoholic mage. "Ah? But wouldn't today be a good day to drink?" Jason leaned back on the bar stool, kicking his feet up. Maintaining his position with only his balance. 

"But... but... i wanna~" Lacey's lip began to quiver as she spoke. "Drink? Yes." Jason took a mighty swig of his gourd and fell backward, THUD! "Nnngh... That hurt..." He laughed a bit, plugging the gourd back up and shaking off the fall. "Come on~ I wanna go~" Lacey grabbed Jason's arm with both hands and gripped tightly, pressing herself into him. "Well... I can't say no to a beautiful lady."  Jason rubbed the back of his head, steam coming fourth from his nose. 

"He's just a pervert!" Someone shouts. "Alcohol Make Wave~" a stream of alcohol crashes into the man who had shouted out. "Where was i... Ah... Missions!" Jason and Lacey headed over to the mission board, ignoring the others there. Jason wanted an easy mission, something that couldn't become very difficult... Something like... "Lost puppy!" Jason smirked, nothing was easier than finding a puppy for some rich person... they paid well for the return of their dogs, always obsessed with their animals. 

"Awwww... Poor puppy...." Lacey's eyes began to water. "Nono Lacey, it's ok, see we're going to go rescue him!" Lacey looked up, her eyes glittering with hope. "R..really? We're going to go rescue that puppy from the scary dark woods where the big birdies and kitties could get him?" Jason blinked a moment. "Eh? Scary dark woods?" He looked down at the paper. "You're making things up Lacey! See, it says that he was lost while on a walk through the town... Simple mission, we go into town, find the dog, go home and drink till we pass out." 

Lacey nodded. "Kay!"


----------



## Velocity (May 18, 2011)

"*You shouldn't keep apologising like that,*" a young woman said, straightening the goggles on her head as she skated next to Braska, "*Otherwise the old fart will walk all over you - won't you Gramps?*"

She was shorter than most and looked younger than she did, two things that didn't exactly help her seem the 17 years she was. But it wasn't something that particularly minded Sachi, at least in the open. She often joked about how it meant she still got to pay half fare for most transport, so it balanced out.

Before she had arrived next to Braska, Sachi had been busying herself at the other end of the Guild Hall writing up the plot details of her next chapter. She needed something for the heroes to do on their way to their destination, a filler battle of sorts to pass the time and break up the monotony of travel. It was perhaps handy, then, that she heard Braska's somewhat-drunken remarks about the mission he intended to sign them up for.

"*Rogue Mages, bullying a small farming village for their crops,*" she mused to herself, "*The heroes getting hired to help train the villagers or to simply fight the rogues off, to ensure the young and old do not starve! It's a bit clich?, but it's dramatic. Everyone loves a dramatic confrontation. This mission could be just the inspiration I need for the next few chapters!*"

Back to the now, she was poking Braska's charred remains. "*Ehhh...*" she sighed, "*On second thoughts, he does seem to have a bit of a short fuse, doesn't he?** Anyway, that's beside the point. When do we leave?*"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 18, 2011)

*Rush*

The man struts through the streets with an air of confidence about him. He straights his red jacket and adjusts his yellow sunglasses as he approaches the large building with the Fairy Tail symbol brandished on the front gate. 

He smirks as he walks through the front door, "The Living Myth has arrived!" he announces but everyone simply glances over towards him before returning to their business.

 "It's just Rush."

"Gah, it's too early for him," one of the drunks says to his drinking partner.

"It's the middle of the day! Do you ever leave the bar dammit?!" he shouts before scanning the area, "Well who's here that isn't drunk off their ass?"

He spots quickly spots Jason, "Well he's out..." he then looks around and sees a couple other mages but most of them already have teams of their own, "Looks like I'm on my own," he says, walking over towards the mission board, "They'd probably just slow me down anyway. Now, what mission to take..."


----------



## luffy no haki (May 18, 2011)

*Van*

He was walking along the main street of the town, the fresh breeze touching his face and making his opened green shirt to wave a little making the people of the town to clearly notice that he had no T-shirt under the shirt showing part of his upper body perfectly. The rays of the sun enlightening him as he moves forward, his sunglasses protecting his red eyes as the blood, from the sun rays. A smile in his face announcing that he was happy and relaxed"This seems to be a good day"he said to himself and kept going on.

As he walked in the distance he was able to see a very big building surrounded by a high wall with a gate in the center. He was going towards that place, the symbol of the Fairy Tail guild, that he also had tattooed on his back, remembering him that he was a member of that guild filled with strange, funny and reliable mages, all of them members of the guild, of the family."It has been two years since I joined and the place never changes....this guild is great!"he said again while greeting some people that greets him as well while passing.

It wasn´t long until he arrived to the gate of the guild, as soon as he put a foot inside the place a big and strong air current blew inside the building making some chairs, bottles and even a couple of the members of the guild to fly away, it wasn´t on purpose at all but he was used to unconsciously release a bit of his magic while entering the guild, it was like the advice of his arrival"Yo!"he said raising his hand and greeting everyone totally ignoring the little mess his arrival caused.


----------



## Noitora (May 18, 2011)

*Fairy Tail Guild*

*Braska Hextor*​
The blue haired mage remained in his slumped position, charred and limp at the wrath of the now friendly and relaxed Guild Master. In his crippled state the resident Dragon Slayer wandered into the Guild and approached himself and Jason. He greeted them both; Braska only returned the greeting with a small flick of his hand. Reflection magic!? It was more than that, he was Hextor the Untouchable, complete defense against magic. However he lacked the willpower to bring it up, and only waved his hand again in retaliation. After that Drakor was dragged off by his female teammate. Jason on the other hand had complete forgotten his existence and now was focused on his lovely teammate Lacey. A fluttered blush ran over his cheeks as he imagined her bouncy boobs in his face from time to time, of course too charred to turn to look beside him. He soon followed his teammate off the mission board, leaving the Reflector mage alone on the bar. He briefly did the same wave towards Van and Rush as they entered the guild, though he doubted they even noticed his welcome.

Suddenly he felt vitalised. The sweet voice of his even lovelier teammate spoke out behind him. Seemingly she had been there this entire time writing on the other side of the hall, and he had not even noticed. After her prods upon his form, and the words of their mission, Braska suddenly leapt from his seat, shakily standing with his hands on his sides and his head thrown back in laughter.
*?What do you mean; it doesn?t hurt at all, Ha ha ha!?* The fake-ness made several guild members collapsed with their arms thrown back. With a slim smile he twirled on his heel back to Sachi. They had been teammates for a long time now, she usually being the one to point him in the right direction. While he was not a muscle head like some of the others around here and even used tactics in intelligence in battle he lacked general common sense. Though he was glad to have met her as well as to become friends. She was a woman he truly enjoyed spending time with
*?I can?t wait to read what you?ve written Sachi. We can head out whenever you?re ready, no need to sit around here. Quick trip on the train and we?ll be there. I was wondering though...?* He said as he stepped up beside her, both his hands slipped into his pockets. The blue haired mages silliness had somewhat subsided as his rather more suave expression returned to his expression.
*?Think about bringing someone else along? No harm in a bit of extra company, heard a lot of people are out of teams lately.?* He rolled his shoulders with one of his brows curved upwards as he gazed down to her.

Meanwhile the guild master Isham sat drinking tea, overseeing his guild members go about their daily business. With a brush of his white jacket he pushed himself to a standing position upon the bar counter.
?Ah, working together. The true strength of Fairy Tail, don?t you agree?? He said as he tilted his head towards the woman behind the counter. She smiled in return, her own eyes running over the contents of the guild.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (May 18, 2011)

Nothing Holding You Back​
“Eeeh?!” Karina called out as a gust of wind from behind her seemed to come out of nowhere, and then she sighed a little bit, “No doubt that’s Van.” Karina turned around, and noticed that her prediction had been right on the mark, “Why does he always do that.. every single time..?” Karina twitched a little bit, “This whole guild is crazy, despite the fact that I’ve got used to it.. KYAAAAAAAH!” Karina was cut off by a loud voice behind her, Drakor having just stormed back onto the scene with a piece of paper in hand.

“WHAT THE HELL JUST HAPPENED HERE.. Oh it’s Van.” Drakor stopped in mid sentence after noticing who had just arrived at the guild. KONK! Drakor received a kick to the face and a slam into the wall.

“DON’T SCARE ME LIKE THAT YOU IDIOT!” Karina screeched and Drakor went sliding down the wall with the words “I’m sorry” floating over his head, “Geez at least show some form of courtesy.” Karina noticed the piece of paper in Drakor’s hand, “Oh, you found a mission already? That was pretty fast.”

“Yeah, look here, there’s a mission here to help someone explore a cursed village!” Drakor said pointing at the description, “Apparently an entire village suddenly lost it’s population three years ago, but this guy thinks what happened is a magical curse took hold, so he wanted to have us try to explore the village with him to see if we could find any clues! Sounds neat, huh?!”

Karina’s eyed the mission, “Well yeah, but..” Karina paused, her eyebrows furrowed, “Doesn’t that seem.. kinda creepy..?”

Drakor blinked, “What do you mean?” Drakor then grinned, “You’re not scaaaared are you?”

“Who wouldn’t be scared of that?!” Karina sweat dropped slightly, however she blinked when she noticed the calm smile on Drakor’s face.

“You don’t got anything to worry about, you’re in a team with me after all.” Drakor smirked, “I’ve never let anyone hurt you before, and I don’t intend to start now.”


----------



## InfIchi (May 18, 2011)

"Why is it everyone always shows up at the same time... so weird..." Jason rubbed his chin, pondering that thought. "Jason~ The puppy! He's gotta be scared~" Jason shook his head. "Yeah sorry, got lost in a thought there... So right, Puppy! Let's go save the puppy!" Jason began to march forward... "But just one more drink...." Quickly rushing to the bar the mage ordered a drink. "Jaaaasssoonnn~ The puppy!" Lacey's lower lip began to quiver. "Oh no..." Her eyes began to tear up... "P..Put those away!" Her back lowered down, her arms glassped together, pushing her chest out. "Whatever you wish madam, I am yours to mold." Jason was on his knee, holding Lacey's hand.

"Yay~" Lacey jumped up as she cheered, throwing one fist into the air. "Damn.... I've fallen pray to it again... The valley of wonder...." Jason rubbed the back of his head, the man now standing, "Well, I suppose we'll be getting out of here then." "Team Hundred Proof is go~" Lacey shouts, marching out like an excited little kid. "We need a mascot... Anyone willing to carry around a large barrel of ale.. the ale would be our mascot you see."

"Who are you talking too Jason?" Lacey turned around, blinking. "Just myself I suppose." Jason rubbed the back of his head. "I haven't had enough alcohol this morning, i'm not functioning properly." The two mages leave the guild, headed for the train station. "Yay~ Mission~ Mission~" Lacey walked along the railing, blocking people from falling into the river below. "You know, you should be careful, lost of perverts around here." Jason took a swig from his gourd, trying to peek up the short skirt his teammate wore.

"Ah? What do you keep in there Jason~" Lacey blinked. "Oh? It's my special supply, a drink i got from the south, i'm not sure what it's called. But, after i consume it, i can make it." Lacey nodded. "Jason..." She blinked when she spoke, a confused looked washed over her face. "Yeah Lacey?" Jason looked up and smiled at the young girl. "What's alcohol taste like?" "Like a fire burning in your belly that tells you to move forward and have fun."

"Can i have some some time?" Lacey jumped down from the railing and looked up at Jason. "I would think it's better if you-" "But I wanna try it~" Jason sighed. "After this mission you can have a sip. But that's all." "Yay~" Lacey skipped off towards the station. "Such an innocent woman." Jason chuckled a bit as he shook his head.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 18, 2011)

*Van*

He stepped in greeting a couple more of members before going straight to the bar though he only asked for a soda, it wasn´t his style to be drinking alcohol at all. Sitting in an empty place in front of the bar he started to drink his soda, actually it was cola"Ah, nothing is better than start the day with a cold soda to refresh myself"he said taking another sip of his drink"I would like to know what kind of missions are on the board today, I need some action". With that in mind he headed over the mission board where he happened to find Karina and Drakor near of it"hey guys what´s up? heading for a mission?"the blond guy asked, his soda in his hand as he looked at both mages.


----------



## Cjones (May 18, 2011)

*Gilgamesh *

So there was a question that began plaguing his mind since he walked into Fairy Tail...just where was he suppose to start? He honestly knew nothing of this "Aesthetic red head" as he called her. Gil had no idea really who this woman was or what her name is. All Gil knew is that the day he thought he had her number, even though he got away with their dirty money, she really had his. Though he loved money like no other, he would give up all the money he had on him to get that sword back.

"Eh, it's going to be a while before I get her out my mind. Hehehe...kind of like that though." Gil chuckled to himself as strolled over toward the mission board until two beauties caught his eyes. His brightly colored red eyes first gazed over to the very fine and dark-skinned female Lacey Gray. Only a few times Gil has had the chance to speak with her, and it was as clear as day that the clouds had claimed her mind long ago. Even so, it was the nickname that she was dubbed and the rare chances Gil actually got to see talent in action were the reasons he was so enticed.

""Boom Boom Lacey..."

Though Lacey was just the first he saw. The other...was a woman who could simply be defined as 'Cute', hell, she was the definition come to life. A unique combination of purple hair and what he thought were black eyes or maybe another color, but he cared for trivial matters when it came to his Sachiko? In fact, she needed no indepth description she was his kind of lady, tattoos and all. 

_"Though who must I choose? Lacey, Sachiko...or..."_ Gil eyes roamed from the two woman and over to the mission broad. "Money...ladies or money, money or ladies...Seems like it's a two to one ration. One of the rare times you'll lose out money." So his first stop would be the far to cute Sachiko. Ever advancing on the bar and about to re-introduce himself, as all men should, he happened to bump into a rather muscular woman.

"I'm positive that I was not-YOU!" He exclaimed.

*Hitrea*

_Dream ((First Person))

The light was fading, creating new shadows and dark patches around me. Eyes glimmered from tree hollows. The wind wailed between distorted trunks, carrying the sickly stink of wood rot. I moved faster, ignoring the briars that caught at my jeans, the damp leaves that grimed my skin

I lifted my face, letting the light and shadow dance across my skin. Bees hummed in and out of the pennyroyal. I inhaled its minty smell and continued on, delighting in the sound of my feet sliding through the leaves.I lifted my face, letting the light and shadow dance across my skin. Bees hummed in and out of the pennyroyal. I inhaled its minty smell and continued on, delighting in the sound of my feet sliding through the leaves.

The trees stood utterly still, statues in a living museum where no leaf dared to fall. I could hear the sounds of branches creaking, feet shuffling through detritus, squirrels chattering, leaves rustling, wind whistling around trunks/disturbing the leaves. Green, brown, dead fall, fallen trees, logs, branches, twigs, fallen leaves, ferns, underbrush, moss, brambles, thickets, ivy, berry bushes, pine needles, pine cones, acorns, insects, rabbits, birds, squirrels, lizards, mice, foxes, spider webs I could see all these things. It was such a frightening experience, that I couldn't help, but scream out knowing no one could hear me.

I fell to the ground sobbing my eyes out just begging to go hope. It seemed like my own personal hell. It was much to quiet with no one around, I was alone something I'd never wanted to experience again. This forest, it may have seemed peacful, but it was hell on earth. Suddenly the I shot up from off the ground as I heard footsteps. The crushing of the leaves were loud as the they neared me._

_"Another one...so much, yet so little...this one was also that much different."_ Hitrea held her head with a small scowl on her face, so much at so little time gave her a headache. Paying not much attention she ran smack dab into what felt like a still wall.

_"What idiot didn't see me walking."_ She thought bitterly as she placed a gentle smile on her face that said "Sorry" as her eyes were closed.

"Sorry, I wasn't really paying att-YOU!" She was cut off in the middle of her apology as this creature yelled out. Just what could be that shocking? The moment Hitrea opened her eyes her fake smile turned to show the real emotion she felt on the inside.

True disgust.

Not only was she a member of the "Fairy Tail" guild, but how fate would play such a cruel game and cause her to meet up with a person she held a strong passion of hate for.

"...Disgusting animal." She spoke venomously as she touched the hilt of her sword.

Such a peaceful day in the guild was about to be ruined.


----------



## InfIchi (May 19, 2011)

The Train-

Lacey and Jason had boarded the train headed to the town. Lacey sat near the window, as she preferred to look out at the land as it passed them by. She watched the trees fly past as green blurs. "Aren't they pretty?" Lacey smiles. "Eh." Jason leans back in his seat and pulls his hat down. "Eh~ Do you not like traveling~?" Lacey's tongue let the words out in a tease. 

"It's more like, I get nauseous when i watch them go by... Could just be the alcohol..." Lacey let out a giggle and put her elbows on the windowsill. "I wanna get stronger..." Lacey's eyes glazed over, her face relaxing, a frown nearly forming across her face. 

"Cheer up." Jason's words knocked reality back into Lacey. The girl quickly turns around and looks at her teammate. Jason didn't move, he didn't lift his hat, he just sat, leaned back in his chair. "You're still a fresh mage.Plenty of time to get stronger. Take it in stride Lacey, we'll get stronger with time." Lacey smiled and giggled. "Kay~." 

Later-

The two step off the train, standing side by side, "Where do they live?" Lacey looks up at Jason, hoping he had the answer. "Eh? I don't know. I've never been here before...." The two stare out from the train station, slowly they begin to realize just how massive the town was... They can see it stretch forward for miles.... "I think this is going to take a long time..."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (May 19, 2011)

*Friendship*​
Karina blinked a couple of times, looking at Drakor wide-eyed slightly, however a smile crept across her face, ?You?re right, I can at least depend on you for that much.? Drakor?s eyes twitched a little bit when she said that.

?What?s that suppose to mean?? Drakor narrowed his eyes at her, ?You can depend on me for things other than missions right?!?

Karina shook her head, ?I didn?t mean it like that..? Karina noticed Drakor didn?t look convinced, ?I just meant that..? Karina paused, not sure how to explain what she was trying to say.

Drakor frowned with his usual pouty face, ?You?re teasing me again Karina!?

Karina sweat dropped a little, however before she could say anymore Van walked over to join in on the conversation, and both Drakor and Karina listened as he asked if they were going on a mission, however before she could say anything Drakor took over the conversation for her.

?Yeah! A really awesome mission!? Drakor grinned widely, ?A mission to a cursed village where everyone?s disappeared! Somewhere wants help to see if they can figure out how to undo the curse, it?s going to be so cool when it finally gets undone!?

Karina sweat dropped again, ?Why are you enthusiastic about this.. there?s nothing simple about undoing a curse you know.. we?ll be at the mission most of the day..? Drakor suddenly stopped in mid sentence as the idea suddenly occurred to him, ?Don?t just suddenly think of things like that when someone tells you!? Karina turned her attention to Van, ?You seemed curious, do you want to join us??


----------



## InfIchi (May 19, 2011)

The large village of...

"What's the name of this village again?~" Lacey looked over to Jason, the blond haired man was looking at a map of the town, his face filled with concentration. "Gentleman's club... Bar... Bar... Gentleman's club... Bar..." Jason's face showed very deep contemplation... "This town.. I... I think i want to move here." "JASON!" The sweet sultry angelic voice... was it an angel? Sent to him from above by the gods of alcohol and wine? Jason turned his head to see not the angel of alcohol and wine... but Lacey, who was a very close second in his book.

"Eh? What is it?" Jason blinked, completely oblivious to his moment of fogginess. "You're ignoring me~" Lacey pouts. "Oh, sorry, i was just trying to find the... uhh... clients house... yeah...." Jason rubbed the back of his head. "Did you find it~?" Lacey smiled and clasped her hands behind her back. "Yeah, i think so... Come on." 

A few moments later-

"Wooooooh~" Lacey's eyes widened, the house before them was extravagant to say the least. The home was three stories, large bay windows with golden trim. Lavish lattices covered with lush green plants sprouting pink, yellow, red and blue flowers. The doors to the home were twenty feet tall, making one look up just to see where they ended. "Wow.." Jason blinked... "They... They lost a dog... seems like they could just buy all the dogs to replace it...."

Suddenly the massive doors burst open, standing in the now open hallway were a blond haired man, wearing an elegant black suit with golden trim. A golden chain clipped to his collar and one more clipped to a golden wing stuck within his pocket. Next to him a light brown haired woman, her skin light and milky, she wore a dress suit with leather shirt and large shoulder pads. "Greetings, you must be from fairy tail!" Jason and Lacey nod... unable to find words for the inside of the home...

Marble floors, great pillars, high ceilings, beautiful paintings of people and landscapes before them... "Please... Please come in!" Lacey and Jason nod, entering the home without pause...


----------



## Shooting burst stream (May 19, 2011)

Victor Thorn​
Dark blue eyes shot open as Victor Thorn emerged from his bed in his house. His house was a small one story building with three rooms, the living room, the kitchen and his bedroom. He walked calmly to the other side of his bedroom where leaned up against the side of the wall was his trusted sword that has been his weapon of choice since his childhood though no one else knows how he got the sword. 

"To the guild then old friend." Strangely enough the blade seemed to glow in a flash of white light as if in response to it's masters statement. With that said Victor walked to the front door of his guild and after exiting began making his way to the fairy tail guild with which he was affiliated. The guild was just a ways to the east of his house and through the small town where it stood.

15 minutes later

Victor opened the gates of the guild and entered the premises where regular as clockwork his fellow guild members were making jokes and having fun around the breakfast tables of the cafateria. Victor made his way a different room of the guild, the one where the mission board was as that was what he was really here for. He approached the board at the same steady pace he always seemed to walk at and looked up at some of the notices posted on the board that e could see.

"Hi Vic you looking for a mission, don't you ever get tired." It was a decent enough question from the woman on the other side of the notice board desk since Victor was always either out on missions or in the training grounds training. Well when he wasn't eating or sleeping that is, it wasn't the question that bugged him it was how she said his name.

"It's Victor and I didn't join this guild to lounge around, I joined it to hone my skills so I can defend those who can't defend themselves" She laughed in response to his statement. She loved to mess with him by calling him by her nickname for him knowing he didn't like it, but it was also nice to hear his reasons for joining the guild was to help others and not just to get stronger as unfortunately a lot of mages who joined the guild. With a sight Victor continued with a question, "What missions are available today?"

"You're in luck we just got one that's right up your alley," she turned to grab the mission notice from the board before turning and giving it to him. "It seems a band of bandits have been plauging a small town to the south of here called Besaid. Thier a small village and aren't equipped to deal with the bandits so they asked for our help." She didn't even finish the sentence before Victor turned and was about to set off before she called out to him. "Aren't you going to take any back up." She asked almost pointlessly since she knew well what the answer would be.

"I can handle it on my own. The scum will wish they were never born."


----------



## Noitora (May 19, 2011)

*Fairy Tail Guild*

*Guildmaster Isham Graneel*​
The Elderly man in his white suit slipped from the bar and strode along the guild grounds towards the second level. Today was an easy day for the guild members, drinking and enjoying each others while going off on missions as well. Jason and Lacey had already gone off to hunt for a poor lost puppy, Victor Thorn had come into the guild after a mission to test his skills, like usual. Braska and Sachi were contemplating their own mission, knowing them they would leave everything destroyed – always a pain for the council. Van had come up to Drakor and Karina asking about missions, perhaps they would end up going off together.

However something nipped at his attention. Gilgamesh and Hitrea seemed to have some sparks fly. He had a hunch of their history, but this was Fairy Tail now, they were comrades in the same guild. The Dragon Slayer Master sat on the stairs leading up to the second floor and watched over that scene and others idly. Should their fighting become more than the average guild brawl, he would be sure to put it down, but for now it was best to let their spirits out. However he did take off his white hat and fling it about a bit.
“Children, play nice! If anyone’s going to fight make it Lacey and Sachi mud wrestling.” He quickly turned slightly from the crowd with his hand over his mouth and his eyes rolled back, giggling in a perverted manner. A line of guildmembers slid along the ground with their hands in the air.,
“You’re just a pervert, Master!”


----------



## Velocity (May 19, 2011)

"*A larger team, huh?*" Sachi pondered for a moment, "*But who would join us?* *We've got a bit of a... reputation.*"

She laughed at her own remark then, remembering just what kind of reputation she and Braska had. She mused if the villagers would even want their help once they realised who they were.

But she couldn't lie... More people on their team would mean they could take more missions on, more dangerous ones, more thrilling ones. A larger team meant more people to fight beside, more friends to make and more stories to tell. Was there any downside to increasing the size of the party? Sure, she and Braska would no longer be able to just split their earning's fifty-fifty... But it would also mean they could take on the higher ranked missions and earn more per member.

"*We should cuff some people before we leave, then,*"she smiled devilishly, "*Know anyone that isn't in a team right now?*"

That was when she heard the Guild Master's remark.

"*Mud... Wrestling...?*" she asked incredulously, "*Did you really just suggest mud wrestling?* *Would you like us to get our swimsuits on, or would you just prefer us to fight naked, damn lecherous fool?*"

For the briefest moment, it seemed as if she would do nothing. But then she called out "*Kyouka Majikka: Tsume!*", forming a single floating clawed hand a few inches away from her right hand. Lifting the table Braska sat next to, Sachi threw it at the Guild Master while his back was turned.

"*If you want to see us mud wrestle, then make sure we get to see some men do it first!*" she shouted at Isham before calling back to Braska as she ran out the building, "*Don't forget to find us some candidates!*"

She'd be lying if she said she didn't leg it out of the Guild just to be out of the way before Isham got up.


----------



## Noitora (May 19, 2011)

*Fairy Tail Guild*

*Braska Hextor*​
While Sachi seemed to take a liking to Braskas’ idea to bring a couple of mages along for the ride she was quick out the door leaving him to hunt these mages after striking the Guild Master. The blue haired mage raised one leg and both his hands defensively as the Guild Master fell over after being hit by a thrown table. 
*“S-S-S-Sachi!?”* He called out, though she was already out the door. The Reflector mage flopped forward with a sigh, a gust of air escaping his lips. Even though he was considered the more immature out of the duo that girl certainly had her moments, throwing tables and the like. In truth most of the Fairy Tail guild members had silly traits like that, even the Guildmaster who was now getting up and rubbing his head with a completely clueness expression on his face. Even though he looked and acted like an old joker, his power was immense. Being one of the Ten Holy Mage Saints he was considered one of the most powerful men on the continent. A scary thought.

Putting that aside for the moment Braska trailed his yellow eyes over the contents of the guild interior. Two mages were almost having a face off with each other which did not seem like the usual scuffle. He decided to quickly move on and leave that to the master to sort out should it become too rowdy. This gaze located a figure that was not currently in a team that could possibly join. Not inviting him into his team, of course but the more the merrier and more to compete with on the mission. Rush, the Take Over type, a mage of muscle for the most part which always came in handy when in scraps. With a small smile, one hand in his pocket the other raised slightly as he spoke.
*“Hey, Rush. How about you tag along with me and Sachi. Rogue Mages picking on townsfolk, seemingly over crops or something. Whatever the case, we’re going to head out and put an end to it. Sounds like your thing.”* After posing the question towards Rush he snatched up the mission poster, briefly showing the contents towards his fellow guild member with a smile curved up in one corner of his lips. The mission he believed so simply would soon turn out to be much more deadly than he considered.
*“ In any case, Me and Sachi will be at the station so you better grab your stuff and hurry!”* He bobbed his head and turned to the exit, his stride almost gliding as he slipped out of the guild before they could decide on the spot, already making the choice for them.

*Magnolia Train Station*​
Not long after he arrived at the station, the train sitting there awaiting passengers. Braska stood beside the transport with his hands in his pockets, his eyes flickering about for his purpled haired teammate. 
*“Sachi?”* He said lightly trying to locate her.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 19, 2011)

* Caesar Brando*

He woke up to the sound of the towns rooster and awoke with a yawn. As soon as he woke up he folded his bed. Everything from the pillow to the liens was wrinkle free. He sweeped his bed and used an Air Freshener Lacrima for his room. He dusted everything bottom to top and polished things to perfection. He did this everyday it was his ritual otherwise he would not be able to function.

"Ahh a clean room means a clean mind , I need to work on the rest of the house but I truly have no time, what a predicament. I suppose I'll have to come home sooner as opposed to later." 

Even though he was worrying about cleaning his apartment was already sparkling clean. Everything was organized perfectly , a normal person would wonder if this was really the apartment of a teenager. He got cleaned up,  got his clothes (pre-ironed by the way) and headed out the door. He grabbed his scarf on the way out. He enjoyed the sight of everything around him the easy going children the friendly old people and the smell of freshness in the air. Before he knew it he was at the guild.

Now this was a totally different place always chaotic laughing fighting and eating.  But for some reason this was his favorite place he loved everyone here like family , heck they were his family !. That didn't stop him from  correcting everyone.


"Hey you two stop fighting ! haven't your mothers taught you better. And you ! not only are you putting your elbows on the table but your also eating with your mouth open stop it ! Miss put some more clothes on what would your parents say if they saw you like this !" 


He went to the guilds bartender that remained unnamed to get a napkin for his new nose bleed. He also got a cup of cranberry juice Caesar didn't do alcohol he was a very weak drinker. He was told by the bartender about there being new missions.


"I'll check it out thank you. Hopefully Nougat will be up there."


When he got up everyone was messing around and Master Graneel was being a pervert like usual. 


"Sigh, why do I love this guild so much" he said without looking back at the commotion


----------



## luffy no haki (May 19, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> *Friendship*​
> Karina blinked a couple of times, looking at Drakor wide-eyed slightly, however a smile crept across her face, “You’re right, I can at least depend on you for that much.” Drakor’s eyes twitched a little bit when she said that.
> 
> “What’s that suppose to mean?” Drakor narrowed his eyes at her, “You can depend on me for things other than missions right?!”
> ...



*Van​*
The blond fairy tail mage smiled when he heard what the mission was about,"A cursed village? sounds fun!"he said quite animated though not as excited as Drakor"It only means that you can go and find mysterious things...what if the people of the town are mutants?"he asked to Drakor with his finger signing above trying to show that it was a possibility.

After pointing out the option of the villagers being mutants he turned to see Karina and nodded"If you two don?t mind I would like to go, this mission sounds interesting"he said with that calm smile that he usually has.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (May 19, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Van​*
> 
> The blond fairy tail mage smiled when he heard what the mission was about,"A cursed village? sounds fun!"he said quite animated though not as excited as Drakor"It only means that you can go and find mysterious things...what if the people of the town are mutants?"he asked to Drakor with his finger signing above trying to show that it was a possibility.
> 
> After pointing out the option of the villagers being mutants he turned to see Karina and nodded"If you two don?t mind I would like to go, this mission sounds interesting"he said with that calm smile that he usually has.



Teammate Woes.​
“MUTANTS?!” Drakor interrupted before Karina could respond to Van, “We are SO going on this mission now!” Karina sighed and shook her head, why did Van have to get him excited about such a proposition, he should know how Drakor could be with these kind of things.

“Yeah.. mutants... that sounds pretty neat...” Karina cringed in fear, she didn’t want to think about what a mutant looked like,  “_I don’t want to go on this mission now.._” Karina thought to herself with dread.

“Mutants! Mutants! Mutants!” Drakor chanted as he started to walk out of the guild, “Ah... MASTER! We’re leaving now, we have a cursed village to go save! LET’S GO! Karina! Van!”

“Why is he so excited about seeing a mutant, what could he possibly be thinking about that... wait I don’t want to know!” Karina shook her head in disbelief, “I don’t want to know what goes on inside that head of his!” Karina turned to face the Master, even though no rule required them to, Karina and Drakor always let the master know when were leaving, “We’ll be off now Master.. I’ll try not to let him cause too much trouble this time..”
* 
The Train station*​ 
“Mutants! Mutants! Mutants!” Drakor continued to chant as they approached the train station, only one thing was going through his mind right now, , “I hope they’re strong so I can fight one!”

“Yeah well.. I’d prefer NOT to meet one and just get the mission done with as quickly as possible.” Karina sighed, “You always choose a mission that seems simple, but somehow ends up being difficult..” Karina stared ahead at Drakor with a slightly detached look.

“Eh? Whadd’ya mean? Your missions are pretty difficult in their own right despite looking simple.” Drakor grinned, “Besides it was my turn this week! No take backs, you agreed to that!”

“Yeah.. yeah..” Karina sighed again, “You just had to pick the creepiest mission to go on though... ah!” Karina looked behind them to see Van in tow, “Oh you managed to keep up, I’m a little surprised, usually when one goes on a mission with Drakor for the first time, they have trouble keeping up with his fast walking pace.”

“The train will depart in 5 minutes! Please get your tickets to board now!” A voice shouted over the magical intercom in place at the station.

“Alright, Van make sure Drakor stays in place, I’m going to go get some tickets for the train!” Karina shouted back as she rushed over to buy three tickets for the town they would be going to, “Drakor if you run off again, I’m going to kill you when I find you!”

“I’m not going anywhere..” Drakor mumbled as his mind began to wonder again, “MUTANTS!”


----------



## Zoidberg (May 19, 2011)

The guild was as lively as ever. People were training, the guild master was being a shameless p*d*p****, and missions were being taken. Well, some of them anyway. Most of the missions they were getting these days were simple tasks you'd expect to be given to novices, like putting on a show for the kids or eating watermelons. Except for one mission, and even then it was just your typical rogue mage extermination tasks. But a mission's a mission, and Nougat the Inconsistent Mage was eager to do some work today. 

First off he offered his services to Sachi and Braska, the two mages in charge of this mission, the only way Nougat knew how. By burping right next to their ears. Perfectly respectable. 

'I'll join! Caesar will be here soon, and when he arrives we can help you guys on your mission!' Is what Nougat should've said. Instead, he told them
"!Noissim ruoy no syug uoy pleh nac ew sevirra eh nehw dna ,noos ereh eb lliw RaseaC ! Nioj ll'I"


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 19, 2011)

*Caesar Brando*


Casar's eyes nearly popped out of his glasses he only had a few minutes to make it to the station. He looked around for his friend but he was nowhere to be seen. 

"Ugh Nougat so variable with your times for all I know he could be there already. No time to waste I must make tracks post-haste" Caesar jumped out of the 3 story of the guild and used his spell to help his body.
_

Enhacega !   _

his feet met with the ground and left a crack in the earth " I will have to clean that up later."  He made sure not to hit anyone while he was racing off he jumped over people and made sure not to disrupt their activities. He was able to make it to the station albeit tired.

" Hugh, must remember to be more corgal Caesar !" he made his way to the ticket seller. "Yes sir I'll be taking a ticket thank you." He got his tickets now to find his guild-mates he stood near the train looking for anyone he'd seen from the guild.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 19, 2011)

*Jax*

Jax woke to something hitting his head.

More specifically, Jax woke to a bird perched on his bed, pecking his head insistently. He slapped at it, but it fluttered away once it saw he had woken, dropping a rolled up piece of paper into his lap. Jax groaned and picked it up, unrolling it. "Stupid bird, poking me in the head..."

_Dear Jax_, the letter read, _I'll be returning to the guild soon. Make sure my room is clean. - Daisy_

Time seemed to stop.

Jax screamed, throwing the paper into the fire and running around wildly, grasping at random bits of clothing and supplies, stuffing them into a small pouch. "Gottarungottarungottarungottarungottarungottarun," he chanted to himself, putting his cigarettes and glasses into his pocket. He made sure his hat was secure before leaping straight out the window, headed for the train station. "Gottarungottarungottarungottarungottarungottarun," he kept saying, charging full tilt towards the ticket boot. "YesI'lltakethatcomingthroughthankyouverymuchsorryfortheinconvenience!" He shouted, grabbing a random ticket and leaping onto a train. He looked back and forth rapidly, trying to find a seat so he could blend in with the wall until he was safely out of magnolia. "Ceasar, my man!" He said, sitting down next to a mage he knew from the guild. "You'll protect me right! You won't let her break my skull open and slurp the brains..." He lit a cigarette and leaned back in his chair, promptly falling out. "Ow."


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> *Jax*
> 
> Jax woke to something hitting his head.
> 
> ...



*Caesar*



"Well if you keep this up you won't have to worry about me protecting you. What would the point be in protecting a dead man ? _Sigh_ come here let me patch you up."



*
Curaga *

He used his magic to heal Jax his hand glowed white and the gash in Jax's head started to disappear. After he pulled him up he set the bench up right and dusted it off. He also grabbed Jax's cigarettes reluctantly , after inspecting them he handed them to  Jax and scolded him.

"You know these kill you right ? As a doctor and friend I feel I must tell you my healing magic isn't strong enough to heal lung cancer. Now all we need to do is find Nougat and we can begin the mission." "   

Caesar looked and Jax looked around but they couldn't find Nougat. Until the heard that famous backwards speak and they were able to locate him next to the train, he was standing next to two other Guild mates.

"Nougat !"


----------



## Velocity (May 19, 2011)

The train station was busy, remarkably so. Children and parents and even elderly people were rushing and scurrying around in search of their trains, their tickets or their seats. Before Braska had come along, Sachi had been sitting and watching the people go about their business. She liked doing that at times, just watching the world go by.

But she knew she couldn't sit there forever, which is when she went off to buy the train tickets for her and Braska. She couldn't help but smile at the portly old man who served her - he looked more like a pig than a person and even snorted like one. He was skilled with his Money Magic, sorting out all the currencies and putting them away neatly without even taking his eyes off of the customers in front of him. Sachi wondered how skilled he might have been if his magic type wasn't so... Dull.

Either way, she bought the tickets and also grabbed herself a sandwich at the nearby caf? before going in search of Braska. He had to be there by now. It was then that she heard his voice, closer than expected.

"*What took you so long?*" Sachi said, appearing next to Braska from nowhere in particular, a stupid smile on her face as she waved two tiny slips of paper, "*I've already got our tickets.*"


----------



## luffy no haki (May 19, 2011)

*Van Skylar*​


> “Yeah.. yeah..” Karina sighed again, “You just had to pick the creepiest mission to go on though... ah!” Karina looked behind them to see Van in tow, “Oh you managed to keep up, I’m a little surprised, usually when one goes on a mission with Drakor for the first time, they have trouble keeping up with his fast walking pace.”



Van looked at the girl while walking with his hands in his pockets, he once heard that Drakor was used to walk really fast, specially when he was excited and it was no lie though the red-eyed mage wasn´t working really hard to keep up, his body was well trained as well"Yeah, though he really walks fast"he said.



> “The train will depart in 5 minutes! Please get your tickets to board now!” A voice shouted over the magical intercom in place at the station.
> 
> “Alright, Van make sure Drakor stays in place, I’m going to go get some tickets for the train!” Karina shouted back as she rushed over to buy three tickets for the town they would be going to, “Drakor if you run off again, I’m going to kill you when I find you!”
> 
> “I’m not going anywhere..” Drakor mumbled as his mind began to wonder again, “MUTANTS!”



Van sighed at the hyper attitude of the Dragon Slayer, though he couldn´t avoid wondering about how would a mutant be, he was the one who came up with the idea but actually he never thought about their appearance. Some images of how the creatures could be passed through his mind though he was able to snap out fast enough to catch Drakor from the back part of the neck of his clothes, he was already about to run off in excitement"Hey take it easy, you know we can find mutants similar to..."he said and started to whisper in his ear the description of one of the mutants he imagined just moments ago"Or maybe we could find something like..."he said and began to whisper again another one of his ideas"Or there is still chance that we find an enemy that were to look like..."whispering about another  again, actually he was pretty excited about the mutant stuff as well but his calm nature just didn´t show it at all.


----------



## InfIchi (May 19, 2011)

"So..." Jason and Lacey sat on a large leather couch, the two rich folks sitting across from them on an equally large couch. "You are here for the lost puppy job correct?" The two mages merely nodded, they were still in a bit of shock from the sheer size of the home. "Well.. Umm.. How should i put this... You see... We didn't think people would help us for so cheap... so we kind of... fudged the details a bit." Jason blinked, his eyes showing no sign of real emotion... he was still mostly a blur in this house.

"So...?" Jason asked, dragging the question out, unsure of what else to add. "You see." The woman spoke up. "It's not so much a puppy... As our four year old daughter." "And it's not so much lost... as kidnapped." The man answered. "I see...." Jason nodded and stood up. "Wellp, Mission accomplished! There was no lost puppy!" He turned to walk out the door, but Lacey grabbed his arm. "But Jason~ Their kid...." 

"I'm sorry, but 2,000 jewels to get a kidnapped child back... It's just, it's not really enough." Jason turned back to leave. "Come on Lacey." The husband and wife watched Jason head for the door and stood up. "Wait! What if we double it?" Jason turned back and gave Lacey another look... "Come on Lacey."

"Fine! Triple!" But Jason was not having it... "FINE! TEN TIMES THE AMOUNT ON THE POSTER!" Jason was suddenly sitting back on the couch. "Yes, So who took her again?"


----------



## Cjones (May 19, 2011)

*Hitrea/Gilgamesh*

Hitrea held the grip to her sword tight in her hand as her eyes seemed to bore down into Gil's soul, and her glare seemed to ever intensify. Gil returned the ferocious glance with a look of sheer anger. How dare this woman disrespect me? Does she not know her place? To show herself here with _*his*_ sword!? Were just some of the thoughts that were running through his mind. It was obvious to everyone there that these two had a history together.

Things were going to get a bit outta hand until...

?Children, play nice! If anyone?s going to fight make it Lacey and Sachi mud wrestling.? 

The guild master spoke. Gil's anger subsided into a smirk at the mention of Lacey and Sachi having a "Mud' wrestling contest. Truly would be a sight to behold. Hitrea on the other hand, simply show a cold stare to the guild master and then back to the man she so disposed. Slowly the grip she had on her sword loosened up and her hand fell to her side. Quickly her face willed with hate and scorn was replaced with as small gentle smile. For now all Gil and she could do was feel the sparks fly off of each other as they put their fight aside...for now.

They nonchalantly brushed passed each other with Gil leaving some parting words. "When we meet again, without interruptions, I'm not only going to take my sword back...I'm going to make you mine!" He said with a chuckle as they both went their separate ways and all the while Hitrea just smiled as if she the confrontation never took place.

*Gil*

_"Damn...running into her I forgot to look for a mission."_ Gil cursed at himself as he tried to think of something. There was no point in going back in there, because if he even glanced in he direction, he wouldn't be able to stop himself unlike just now. _"Think Gil think...after fapping to Lacey and Sachi. I walked over and...Hah!"_ His face lit up brightly as he recalled a memory from just a moment ago.

"That partially challenged Drakor had mentioned something about a mission and said they were going to...the-train station!" Hoping to freeload off of their mission Gil began his brisk jog off toward the train station.

_"I think Karina's with him too."_

*The Train station*

Gil looked around like a chicken with his head cut off through the crowd of people. The station rarely didn't have a crowd and when the crowd did die down, it was still crowded. Crazy right? Still Gil put forth ever effort as he looked around for the very familiar lunatic.

"?Mutants!"

Gil heard the all to familiar voice yell out. His bright red eyes seemed to glow even more as he followed the voice over and to the person he was looking to get more acquainted with.

Karina. _"Thought it was Drakor?"_ Gil said to himself as he waved his hand at the group.

"Yo!" He yelled as he steadily advanced before finally stopping right in front of them. "Short notice I know, though mind if I tag along with you all? Kinda got myself in a jam at the moment." Gil asked as he scanned the group, though his gaze focused mostly on Karina.

_"Money and women...it can't be beat."_


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 19, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *Fairy Tail Guild*
> 
> *Braska Hextor*​
> While Sachi seemed to take a liking to Braskas? idea to bring a couple of mages along for the ride she was quick out the door leaving him to hunt these mages after striking the Guild Master. The blue haired mage raised one leg and both his hands defensively as the Guild Master fell over after being hit by a thrown table.
> ...



As Rush scanned the various missions one of the other mages came up to him, Braska. The two had both been in the guild for some time but they didn't really talk much, and they definitely didn't go on missions together.

"Hm, that mission does sound like it's pretty much made for me...But teams aren't really my thing," he says with a shrug. I mean Rush gets pretty out of control when he's in battle, he couldn't bother to worry about the safety of the other weaker mages.

"Yeah, I'll just take on a solo mission," he says as Braska headed out the door. The Take Over Mage turns his attention back towards the mission board, "Rescue The Puppy...Get the Kitty out of the Tree...Help Build Puppets...Donate left test-WHAT KIND OF MISSIONS ARE THESES!"

*Magnolia Train Station*

There's a large crash near by and as the dust clears Rush steps forward, fur around his face retracting back into his skin, "Oh, hey Braska. I decided you guys need my help so I'll tag along and take care of those Rogue Mages."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (May 19, 2011)

*A Strange Sight*​
“WOOOOOOOOAH!!!!!” Drakor’s excitement only grew by the minute as Van started whispering ideas to him, “Man you and I could get along great!” Drakor whispered his previous idea to Van on what he thought the mutants were, “That sounds so freaking awesome! I really wanna fight a mutant now!” Drakor could barely contain himself from letting out an Iron Dragon’s Roar right in the middle of the train station.

“Your attention please, due to a technical difficulty, the train’s departure will be delayed by another five minutes, departure time is now ten minutes from starting.” The voice sounded over the intercom.

“Whaaat?!” Drakor shouted at the top of his lungs, “COME ON! I wanna go NOW! Why does this happen every single time?!”

“Because you touch yourself at night.” Kurina stated in a flat voice as she approached from the ticketmaster, “I got your guys tickets!” Kurina hands one to Drakor and Van, and noted the glee in Drakor’s voice, “Van you’ve been telling him things again haven’t you..?”

“I WANNA FIGHT A MUTANT!” Drakor yelled with breath escaping his mouth, and Kurina sighed.

“Give it a rest already, or you’ll destroy the train and we’ll have to walk.” Kurina looked at her keys, and pulled out a silver key, “Hmm, I wonder if I should summon Plue right now..”

“Ooh, that dog spirit?!” Drakor asked suddenly becoming attentive to Kurina, “Summon him! I like playing with him!”

“Last time you ‘played’ with him.. he nearly ended up becoming food because you thought he was something to eat..” Kurina sweat dropped a little bit.

“I didn’t know what it was last time!” Drakor exclaimed, “Now summon it, pleeeease?!”

“Fine, fine!” Kurina held the key in front of her face upward position, “Open, the gate of the Canis Minor, Nikora!” Kurina swings the key down in front of her, which causes a puff of smoke to appear, followed by the Celestial Spirit Nikora, whom Kurina has named Plue.

“Puun-Puun!” Plue looks around and immediately notices Drakor, then hides behind Kurina’s leg, “Puuuun!!!”

“Ahahaha, he’s completely scared of you.” Kurina started laughing a little while Drakor pouted, and then placed a hand on Plue’s head, “Don’t worry Plue, he won’t hurt you this time, I promise.”

Plue looked up at Karina, and slowly made his way over to Drakor while shaking, “Puuun..”

“Eh... umm.. err... sorry about before, that whole eating thing.” Drakor sweat dropped a little, and Kurina smiled a little bit, those two could be cute when together.

“Here Drakor take this.” Kurina tossed Drakor a lollipop, and Drakor blinked a few times before catching on.

“Ooh, you like sweets dont’cha little guy!” Drakor held the sucker out at Plue tauntingly, “You want this sucker?”

“Puuuun!” Plue made a few weird gestures and nodded his head vigorously,  “Puuun! Puuuuun!!!”

“Okay! You gotta catch me first though!” Drakor laughed and took off walking in a circle very fast.

“Puuuuunn!!” Plue began chasing after Drakor, he really wanted the sucker, however after a few rounds of trying to catch him, Plue found down dizzy, “Puuuunnn...”

“Ahahaha!” Drakor crouched down in front of the dizzy Plue, “Here ya go little guy!”

Kurina smiled as she watched the two, “It’s strange you know,” Kurina said, addressing Van at this point, “For some reason, Drakor is the only person who can actually understand what he’s saying, with everyone else he has to make weird gestures and point you to what he wants.” Karina laughed a little bit, “I wonder why he can understand what Plue is saying, but I can’t.”

“Huh?” Drakor blinked a little as a new voice suddenly entered the picture, “You are..?” Drakor couldn’t remember exactly who this person was, however after Kurina studied him for a little bit, she picked up on it soon enough.

“He’s Gil, you remember him Drakor.” Kurina said with a detached look, she always felt uneasy around him, likely due to his somewhat perverted nature.

“Gil.. Gil... Gil..” Drakor suddenly had a realization. “Oh Gil! The money loving mage!” Drakor and Plue walked over to Kurina, “You wanna join our mission?”

Kurina sighed a little bit, she’d have to put up with his constant staring at her while doing this mission, however since he was a member of Fairy Tail she couldn’t refuse, “It’s fine, you can come along.” Kurina made a mental note, "_If he tries anything funny, I'll beat the crap out of him._"


----------



## InfIchi (May 19, 2011)

"Wait a minute..." Jason's ears began to twitch. "I suddenly have the feeling... that we're being left out of a guild gathering..." Lacey didn't pay much attention to Jason, neither did the rich couple..... "Ah... Wait... We haven't even asked your names~" Lacey let out a bit of a giggle... Jason was being the airhead this time~ "Oh yes... Charles and Vergina Montague." Lacey nodded. "Kay~" That was all, that was the only word to escape her lips. And while Jason seemed preoccupied with lord knows what.. Charles had begun to felt it was a bad choice to say lost puppy... what kind of strong mage would come for that.... But... it was the only way to save money...

"Right. We'll need that cash up front... You know... For expenses..." Jason coughed into his hand. "Ah... It's beer thirty already?" picking up his gourd Jason takes a mighty swig. "You're drinking this early in the morning!?" Vergina exclaims. "Oh? No no no... I was drinking already. I merely stopped for a while, you know, gotta keep my senses sharp." Jason threw the woman a wink, The Montague's merely sweatdropped. "Dear lord.... our daughter is doomed...." 

"Alright, I guess we're off then." Jason stood up and brushed his pants off. "Ah! But, we haven't even told you-" "Don't worry about it, this town is pretty big, but if there are kidnappers about." Jason lifts Lacey up and throws his hand out like he's showing off a car. "Who can resist this exotic beauty? Her beautiful dark skin, come hither eyes and sporting breasts and ass that men would kill for... Indeed, this is the perfect bait!" 

"Ah? Bait? What's that Jason?" Lacey blinked. "Worry not your pretty little head." Jason smiled at her and placed his hand on her head. "I'd never let any harm come to an angel such as yourself." With a wink, Jason and Lacey were off into town. "Maybe... Maybe we should call that other guild back...." Charles and Vergina both nodded at the idea....


----------



## Noitora (May 19, 2011)

*Magnolia Train Station *

*Braska Hextor*










​

The blue haired mage stood by the tracks with his hands in his pockets, his alluring yellow eyes lingering about for any sight of his teammate. He always felt more comfortable when she was around, not that he was not confident in himself; simply she was someone he knew he could fall back on. They had been teammates for such a considerable amount of time it was only natural to feel secure when the other one was present. That was how he felt anyway; he was not sure about Sachi herself. Just then her voice rang in his ears as she made her way over, flashing a pair of tickets in one hand. A small smile grew in one corner of his lips as they joined up.
*“I got lost.” *He said absently, one hand scratching his ear. 

It was not long before they were joined however by none over by Nougat. A burp ripped from his throat and over the pair though as usual he thought nothing of it, though that was not the case for Braska. A vein pumped on his forehead as he grappled with the Mage, trying to get him into a headlock, his teeth sharp and eyes shaped like triangles. He could almost imagine Sachi sighing at his behaviour, even though she threw a table at the Guildmaster not ten minutes ago. 
*“Don’t burp in my face dammit!”* He bellowed out, shaking his head in a traditionaly angry manner. After this grapple had failed, the once again cool Mage had both his hands in his pockets while facing the tracks.
*“Caeser too, maybe Jax? Sharing the mission with another team hmm? I don’t mind, and Rush… about now.”* As he said that a cloud of dust and rubble came through the station wall followed by the Take Over Mage. As Rush decided they needed help Braska could not help but let out a small chuckle, just like Rush to refuse to admit he wanted a fun job and they had the only one. With a small wave of his hand he greeted him.
*“Welcome aboard.” *

The group was not yet finished though. The calling out for Nougat from his teammate Caeser came next. The White mage. Not too mention Jax. Those three had a pretty diverse team put together and white magic was so hard to come by Caeser was a frequently used member of the Fairy Tail guild. While Braska did not expect too much trouble on this mission there was certainly no harm in taking the Guild healer along for the ride. The blue haired mage also gave the pair a small wave with a flick of his hand and motioned them over. Once the crowd was gathered an announcement sounded informing them the train would have a brief delay. The Reflector mage shrugged his shoulders; this would be a fine opportunity to explain the mission to them properly. 
*“Alright. Here is what we have. Rogue Mages of unknown origins are picking trouble with townsfolk south of here in a town called Hender. I don’t have many details of how they’re attacking or why, but seemingly they come at random times and leave quite shortly after. In any case, we are heading to stop or help the villages defend themselves. Personally I’d like to pummel them ourselves, but we’ll see what the town mayor wants.”* After that he slipped the poster away on his belt and motioned the group to the arriving train. With his ticket from Sachi in hand he stepped onto the transport and waited for everyone, one foot on the train with the other on the platform.
*“Got a bit of time, feel free to relax, but we better get on.”*


----------



## luffy no haki (May 19, 2011)

*Van​*
The wind magician just gave her a quick glance when she guessed, accurately, that the blond guy was filling Drakor?s mind with some unreal or may be not that unreal possibilities of the people of the village being mutants. But what really made him laugh was the little discussion they had about Plue one of Kurina?s stellar spirits, apparently it was a dog but that nose was...well it looked more like a mutant than a dog actually though it seemed that the little creature and Drakor were good friends with the guy even being able to understand what the spirit said."That sounds fun,probably he can read his mind? i wonder if the Dragon Slayers actually can do that or is it only Drakor" he said and then stared at his fellow fairy tail mage and the white "dog".

He turned his head to look at the arrival of another member of the guild, he stared at him intently but the actual situation was that he wasn?t able to remember the name of the guy. Then it arrived to his mind as if the wind whispered the answer; it was Gil a greedy and probably, what would be the word?...yeah a womanizer, though he was a nice guy his perverted mind usually ended up screwing few moments specially around the female members of the guild. Noticing that Kurina accepted just because  the guy was part of the "family" he said"Hey Gil then you joining us, uh? I just hope you not to try to get inside Kurina?s underwear too soon during the trip" he said kind of sarcastic as a joke, Van always thought of Gil as a cool guy but the pervertedness scared him a little since he had a little sister going around the guild from time to time.

Moments later they heard the intercom_"Sorry for the delay, now all the passengers could please go on board the train, we are leaving in 3 minutes"_it said, Skylar looked over his team mates smiling"I think we shall go now...the mutants are waiting for us!"he said pointing his finger in the same direction where they were supposed to go.


----------



## InfIchi (May 19, 2011)

Outside-

"You're doing great Lacey." Jason calls into a communications lacrima the two shared. "Jason... Why do i have to dress like this?" Lacey blinks a bit, looking down at her rather revealing short red dress. "It's.... Uhh... To entice the kidnappers... yeah." "Oh~ Kay!"

"Thank you lord, for this gift to all men." Jason stood in silent prayer, to thank the god of alcohol for his lovely gift. Though, so did many men passing by... Lacey merely stood at her post, a light stationed near a busy corner, something not lost on Jason, but very lost on Lacey... Many men walked by, their heads turning, their woman slapping them instantly.

"Jaaason~ I'm hungry~ Can we take a break?" Lacey pouted. "Not yet... We need to... Wait... for the right time... What were we talking about again?" Jason blinked. "Fooood~" Lacey whined once more. "Once we spot the kidnappers, with 20,000 jewels you'll get all the food you can eat!" "Yay~ I wanna go to that fancy restaurant~ The one with the whine~! I wanna try some~" Jason nodded. "Yes, As soon as the mission is over... Now remember, we don't need to fight anyone, we just need to follow them to their base and sneak the kid out." 

Lacey nodded. "Ok! I'll do good!" Lacey stood up straight, almost robotic. "Hey champ~" A voice calls out from behind Jason, he turns to see that he had positioned himself in front of one of the many gentleman's clubs. "Who? me? Surely such a beauty as yourself could not speak to a lowly wash boy such as me..." The woman before him was tall, blond and looking for fun. "Aww... I love washboy's." The woman winked to Jason. 

"Come on in and have some fun~" Jason took off his bucket hat and began to twist it in his hands. "I don't know... i don't have much money..." "First dance is free hun." "O...ok..." Jason followed the woman into the club, smirking all the while. "Works every time."



With Lacey-

"Jaaason~" She whined into the communications orb, but no one answered. "Hmm~ Where did he go?" She put her hand over her eyes to scour the area, but she didn't see any signs of the alcoholic mage.... "J...jason?" Lacey began to pout, she didn't like being far from Jason....

"Are you looking for your friend ma'am?" A figure speaks from behind the woman. "Ah! Yes! His name's jason~ He's about 6... feet tall i think~~" The figure nods. "Well, come this way, i think i heard someone call that name." "Kay~" Lacey smiled and left with the figure... unaware of what she was getting herself into.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 20, 2011)

Braska was getting better at his headlocks, Nougat observed just before he slipped out of his grasp. He wondered for a moment if he should test Sachi's headlock skills as well, but that had to wait. His team-mates were calling, and it would be very rude to ignore them.


"Hey guys, we have a mission! We're going to beat some rouge mages up!" He waved at his de-facto team leader, Caesar. Nougat liked Caesar and respected his leadership, even if he was younger than him. Or older, Nougat lost track of time. Even Jax was there, which was great. Nougat also liked Jax, because he was funny.

He skipped over to where his friends and team-mates where standing on the train station. It was customary to greet friends with a cheerful greeting or a big hug, but Nougat wasn't a customary kind of guy. "!Retsub efil; tra uf-rrud terces! Sdneirf!" He greeted good friends by round-house kicking their balls, if they were men, and breasts, if they were women.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 20, 2011)

*Magnolia Train Station*

Rush stood with his arms crossed as he scanned the rag tag group that had been formed for the mission. The group was made up of two teams, and then Rush added into the mix. He was pleased that they were familiar with each others abilities, and were probably used to covering each others asses, meaning Rush wouldn't have to bother doing it.

He eyed the members of PB&J one by one. Ceaser...Man was this guy a prick...He was so far shoved up his own ass that Rush couldn't stand it. He had no plans on biting his tongue with this one, he just wished Jason was there so he could shove some alcohol down his throat, causing him to finally loosen the hell up.

Jax...As a person Rush had seen worse, he had no real qualms with the chain mage but knew he would be useless as fuck in a battle, the same went with the rest of the team, which meant Rush would have to pretty much do everything, but he was certainly up for the challenge.

And then for the final member of their team, Nou- "Guh!" Rush slowly fell to his knees as the little guy round housed his family jewels, "Y...You little shit!" Rush reached out in anger but was in no condition to actually attack Nougat.

He slams his fist into the ground and propels himself back to his feet, attempting to mask the excruciating pain he was in, "Interesting way of saying hello..." he says through gritted teeth, "Allow me to show you my way..." he stretches out his arm, a magic seal forming at the end at passing over it. As the seal reaches the end his arm takes on a hulking gray form of complete muscle.

"NICE TO SEE YOU!" he shouts, slamming his fist down on the little Fairy Tail Mage, but he hops out of the way, leaving him to smash nothing but the ground, "GET BACK HERE!" he continues this game of whack a mole before finally tiring and detransforming his arm, "Just wait...I'll get you for that..." he says with a wipe of his brow.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 20, 2011)

*Caesar *

Nougat did one of his 500 different greetings , Caesar and Jax always came prepared for at least 150 of them , they both had a triumphant smile.  Jax tapped his junk to signal that they he had a cup on. Caesar checked to see if everyone was alright, he was a doctor you know . He noticed only Wakahisa sitting  on the ground grasping her chest. He wanted to discipline Nougat before he helped her.

"SCOLDING CHOP !"  Caesar chopped Nougat on the head and adjusted his glasses.

"You can't go around doing things like that Nou , we just met these friends let's try greeting #78  next time ok ? " Nougat looked at him with a pitiful cute face. " Fine fine here I brought a multi flavored lolipop your favorite." Totally ignoring all of the other men of the team grasping their balls he knelled down to Wakahisa to check on her. He grabbed her hand and spoke....

"Are you ok miss ? I am a doctor as well as a mage well-versed in the healing arts. If you'd prefer I could heal whatever  damage my partner dealt you."


----------



## Nicodemus (May 21, 2011)

*Jax*

"You know these kill you right ? As a doctor and friend I feel I must tell you my healing magic isn't strong enough to heal lung cancer." Caesar said

"Nonsense," Jax said, taking another puff and waving airily. "I had a soda the other day. Sodas protect your lungs from smoke, everyone knows that." Caesar shook his head but didn't say anything. 

Then Nougat roundhouse kicked him in the crotch. Jax grinned and rapped the kid on the head once, secretly congratulating himself on remembering to wear a cup. Now if only he could've gotten that down _before_ Nougat's kicks had sterilized him. "Talking backwards again," he reminded his teammate - though honestly he was able to understand most of what Nougat said backwards by now.

Rush was busy trying to crush Nougat for the greeting, but Jax knew that would never work. The kid could be annoyingly evasive when he wanted to be. "Aight, let's get this show on the road," he said in a bored tone. "The sooner we get out of Magnolia the better."


----------



## Shooting burst stream (May 21, 2011)

Victor Thorn​
"Well shall we be going now?" Victor asked seemingly no one as there was no one else in the training grounds where he had decided to practice for an hour after having something to eat in the cafeteria after accepting the mission. Just as it had that morning the sword in his left hand longed pure white for but a second as if answering the question. "The the train station it is." Victor proclaimed as he walked out of the training centre and towars the exit of the Fairy Tail guild. 

As he exited Fairly Tail and began making his way toward the train station his mind drifted into thoughts of that man, the mage whom he hated more than anyone on the planet. "After all this time we haven't gotten a single clue as to where that bastard is. Oh well at least I can take out my aggression on these bandit cowards." It was exactly what they were, torturing a small village that couldn't even defend itself well they can just wait for they had hell to pay when Victor arrived. Suddenly another voice was heardbut only from within Victor's mind.

"You never change do you, just stay on your chosen path and what you seek shall be yours in due time." The voice was bitterly cold and almost had a windy effect like the noise heard when a firece wind blows accompanying it's every tone. Victor looked down to see his favoured weapon glowing once again except it was a constant steady white glow instead of a momentary glimps."rest assured revenge shall be your we will see to it!" Victor uncharacteristically let out a small chuckle.

"Yes we will." with that said he now stood i front of the train station ready to head to Besaid village and make the scum wish they were never born.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (May 21, 2011)

*Dark Future*











​
“Ooh! MUTANTS!” Drakor yelled as he started following after Van, and Karina just shook her head a little bit.

“Men.. I swear.. all their interested in is adventures, fighting, and food.” Karina caught a glimpse of Gil after saying this, “Oh.. and they're perverted too.”

Drakor handed his ticket to the person taking the last few remaining people on the train, and took his seat in the train, “Man I can't wait to get to this town!” Drakor started daydreaming about mutants again, until Karina thwacked him upside the head.

“Stop zoning out so much, the place we're going to requires this train to head through Dark Guild territory.” Karina sat down beside Drakor, “The only reason it's still in service is because mages ride this train daily to go places.” Karina smiled a little, “We might get lucky though, and today will be one of the few days where the train isn't attacked.”

“Most of the Dark Guilds who attack this train are weaklings anyways.” Drakor grinned, “We'll just use minimal magic power to oust them, and then be on our way.”

Karina felt uneasy about the logic Drakor was using, while it's true that most Dark Guilds that attack the train are fairly weak in nature, she couldn't help except feel a slight foreboding at the events that might come later on down the road. Karina had been on edge ever since she first heard about this cursed village, it didn't seem natural to her that such an event would be on the low level board.

“Drakor can I see the paper for the mission you picked up?” Karina asked, “I know you carry them with you on every mission we go to.”

“Yeah sure,” Drakor handed the paper to Karina, and noticed the uneasy look in her eyes, “What's wrong Karina, you look troubl-” Drakor became interrupted by a sudden ominous looking magical seal showing up around the paper, “What.. what the.. what is the horrible smelling magic?!”

 “A timed magical release spell..?” Karina gaped at the paper, “Why would someon-” Karina noted the different look in the paper as the spell released, and her jaw dropped completely, her eyes wide in horror as she realized what had just happened.

“What is Karina?” Drakor asked as he noted the worried look on her face, however she didn't seem to respond to him, “Hey, you're creeping me out here, what the hell is wrong Karina?!”

“This... this paper.. it's...” Karina stuttered trying to get the words out, “That timed magic.. it was designed to hide the fact that..” Karina turned the paper to face everyone sitting in the train, “This is an S-Class Mission.”

 Drakor stared at the paper as the notion sank in what just happened, “WHAAAAT THE HELLLLLL?!” Drakor nearly screamed at the top of his lungs, “An S-Class mission?!” Drakor grinned a little bit, “HELL YEAH BRING IT ON!”

“So what if Mihoshi finds out this was an S-Class mission?” Karina asked with a slight hint of nervousness on her face, “You know how she is on people who break the rules.”

 “Oh crap!” Drakor gaped at Karina a little bit, “I totally forgot about Mihoshi, we've still got time though, the train isn-” Drakor was cut off by the sound of the train engine suddenly roaring, and when they looked out the window, the train had been moving for the past two minutes already, and they had long since left Magnolia town.

“We're doomed..” Drakor sighed as he slumped down in his seat.

“Yeah, Mihoshi may go easy on us, but master won't let this go.” Karina gulped a little bit, she really didn't want to do this mission anymore.


At Fairy Tail​ 
Footsteps sounded throughout the guild hall, and a girl slowly approached the Master, this girl is the S-Class Mage known as Kouen Mihoshi, and she is very close to the Master as well as the rest of the guild, though she doesn't always show it on her exterior. Mihoshi can not speak due to a defect from her birth, so she uses a light pen in order to talk to other people. Mihoshi stops in front of the Master, and begins writing with her pen.

“Master, where did the Cursed Village Mission from upstairs go to?” Mihoshi writes down, feeling slightly concerned about the fact that the mission disappeared into thin air, “The mission was for a village called “Suntapa” given the nickname “Village of No People.”” Mihoshi  placed her light pen down at her side again, feeling slightly anxious. Mihoshi had come back from a mission yesterday, so she didn't have time to check upstairs til today since she wanted to rest. Mihoshi then remembered something very alarming from earlier on.

 “_Master! We're leaving now! We have a cursed village to save!_”

Mihoshi remembered Drakor's words, and her eyes widened behind her sunglasses, “It can't be.” Mihoshi thought to herself, then started writing again, “Master.. I think Drakor and Karina may be in very grave trouble.”


----------



## Noitora (May 21, 2011)

*Fairy Tail Guild*

*Guildmaster Isham Graneel*​
Many of the guild members were dashing off on their missions, saving lost puppies, taking care of a few rogue mages, saving cursed towns. It did not strike him yet how odd the last one sounded, however it soon would. Still sat upon the stairs leading up to the S-Class Second Floor the guildmaster munched on a piece of ham wrapped around a bone in his hands he relaxed comfortably. His relaxation was soon interrupted as a female guild member made her way over to him. The S-Class Mage Mihoshi. Someone he considered a close friend, perhaps even daughter like. In any case she began to write with her light pen for she was able to speak.
*?Cursed Village mission? we had one??* He said scratching his chin in thought. She continued to explain the details of the mission, though it glided right over his head as he failed to remember clearly. In fact after the questioning, it was Mihoshi herself that figured it out first. Once the S-Class Mage pointed out the fear for the team, it finally hit him.

A strong aura flooded the guild as Isham pushed himself to his feet. His expression was serious and the ham thrown aside. His long white jacket flowed in a dramatic manner as he shot his gaze towards the guild exit.
*?Dammit. They went on an S-Class mission. This is the worst possible situation, without help they?ll be killed for sure.?* He closed his eyes and let out a deep breath. As she raised his features from the shadow of his hat his stern desire to protect is children was clear.
*?I will go and see no harm comes to them.?* In a mighty and powerful stroke he took a step off the bottom step of the stairs. At that point a cracking sound echoed through the guild and his expression suddenly changed and scrunched up. Isham leant over forwards, a hand resting on his spine.
*?My back went??* The Barmaid rushed over to assist him, the other guild members showing their concern for the matter as well. A smile touched his lips as he raised his eyes to Mihoshi, though he remained bent forwards with a hand clasped upon his spine.
*?I?ll? leave this? to you? hm??*


----------



## luffy no haki (May 21, 2011)

*Van Skylar​*
Hearing about what Karina and Drakor were saying about the dark guilds, Van got a little smile, weaklings shall be easy to handle though he still had some feeling that it was not going to be that easy, being a joke, a possibility or the entire truth, a mission related to mutants would be only for the strongest mages and not normal guys like them, though even with that in mind his curiosity was bigger than his common sense though it wasn?t long before Karina and Drakor discovered that the mission they picked was indeed an S-class one...now the things weren?t good at all, if they were to be in an S-class mission without the permission of the master they would day in two different ways killed by whatever was waiting for them ahead or the hands of Mihoshi would do the work.

He felt chills going through his spinal column while thinking about it and as soon as Drakor tried to get out of the train he did the same but it was too late. Watching the the chances of the team to survive even if they were able to go back safely were null, the blond red-eyed guy sat in his place again and sighed, after a second he smiled while taking out a notebook and started to draw the scenery he was able to see through the windows of the train"Hey Drakor, If we will die anyway, don?ya think we should enjoy our first S-class mission?"he asked to the Dragon Slayer but then an expression of fear arrived to his face due to his thoughts "Wait...Drakor, Karina...please tell me that the old man won?t force us to do _'that'_ if we comeback alive..."he said.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (May 21, 2011)

*S-Class Mage Mihoshi!*​ 

Mihoshi was immediately at the Master's side when the cracking sound occurred, she knew well that in his old age the master wasn't in tip top shape, but he was still a force to be reckoned with in battle, Mihoshi watched as the Master looked up at her, and said that he would leave it to her. Mihoshi nodded, and looked over to the mission board for non S-Class mages, where another mission was missing.​ 

?Umm... Mihoshi-san.. you said this was an S-Class Mission..?? The barmaid spoke up to Mihoshi, and she nodded at the bar maid, ?I.. I saw Drakor take it from the mission board over there though..?

?_What?_? Mihoshi thought to herself, ?_It had been moved to the lower mission board?_? Mihoshi picked up her pen, and began writing again, ?When did it get moved down here??

The barmaid looked down at the Master, ?A couple of days ago.. Master saw a mission on the S-Class board that wasn't ranked S-Class. He thought maybe someone was trying to play a prank, so he simply moved the mission down to the ground floor.?

Mihoshi's eyes widened, and she began writing again, ?The mission was moved down to the lower floor.. but I saw it on the top floor before I headed to my mission, and it had the S-Class label on it..? Mihoshi paused in her writing, then continued, ?So someone infiltrated the guild and put a magic on it meant to hide the fact that it was an S-Class Mission...? Mihoshi paused, shook her head, then continued, ?No, it's more likely a delayed release magic was used to hide the fact that it was an S-Class Mission.?

Mihoshi looked down at the Master, ?I've got it now, they didn't know it was an S-Class Mission at the time, how could they have when magic was used to hide that fact?? Mihoshi stood up, looking at the exit, ?I'll be on my way now Master.? Mihoshi rushed out of the door, however she knew the train had likely already left, ?_Angel's Light!_? Mihoshi thought to herself, causing wings of light to sprout from her back, _?I know it doesn't take much magic for me to use my wings to fly, but this is a decently long flight.. I hope my magic isn't all used up just by the time I get there._? Mihoshi took to the air, heading off in the direction of the mission Drakor and Karina had left for.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (May 21, 2011)

*Shadow Vikings*​ 









​ 
“He might definitely do so..” Drakor mumbles under his breath, “If he doesn't realize we took the mission while it was on the lower floor..”

“Still, what kind of mage could use this kind of magic?” Karina stared inquisitively at the paper, she had suddenly become more interested in the fact that a mage of such a caliber existed, one who could easily trick the master into not recognizing a quest as an S-Class one despite being hidden.

“Someone as powerful as the old man?” Drakor suddenly paled at the thought, “No way.. even if I have my limits on who I choose to fight right now.”

“No kidding.. I wouldn't want to fight someone that strong either..” Karina shuddered at the thought, “It'd be bad enough having to deal with someone on Mihoshi's level.. but Master?” Karina gulped a little bit, just what had they gotten into?

The train continued traveling towards it's destination, the village of Suntepa, a place which had mysteriously lost it's entire population almost ten years ago. The mission request was simply to investigate the curse to see if it could be removed, however the mages didn't know until the train had departed that this mission had been deemed S-Class. The next three hours would be spent on a train ride that would lead the Mages closer towards the gaping embrace of darkness, towards a maw which could not be overcome with their strength alone. A distance behind the train, Mihoshi is still flying towards the main village where the train will stop, in an attempt to catch up to the others before they get too far into trouble.


*Somewhere outside the Suntepa Village*​ 









​ 
“Fairy Tail mages you say?” A shadowed figure lurks in the sunlight along with four others standing in front of him, “So they sent some weaklings then? The magic worked like a charm.” The shadowed figure laughs, in front of him are two guys and two girls, their names in order are Max, Arika, Jack, and Serena. These mages are all a part of a dark guild known as Shadow Vikings, a guild formed by a rather potent and powerful dark mage, who is rumored to be behind the mysterious disappearance of the people in Suntepa Village, however there is no proof of this being the case, as no one is left alive to tell the tale.

“Yes sir, they're going to enter the village directly before this one shortly, where they shall meet the mage who requested the mission.” The mage known as Max grinned, “Luckily we were able to intercept his courier and put a delayed release magic on it, otherwise this would have been extremely difficult.”

“A Fairy Tail S-Class mage?” Arika crossed her arms over her chest, “I wouldn't care either way, I'd take them out myself.”

“Aya, aya.” Jack sighed, “We're going to have to fight again? I'm not really in the mood for that kind of thing.”

“Shut it Jack! You're so annoying with that lazy attitude.” Max grumbled a little bit, “How are you gonna take down a Fairy if you can't even bring yourself to fight? I will become the strongest! No one will get in my way!”

Serena stayed quiet in the background as the others started to bicker amongst themselves, she preferred not to get into arguments with her teammates. Soon enough the leader of this guild decided to step in himself and take care of the argument.

“Enough!” The shadowed figure spoke, “When the fairies show up, you will eradicate them completely, is that understood?” The man walked out from the shadows, revealing himself to be the leader of the guild, Leere Emoten, a dark mage who originated from an area where the monster known as Deliora originally lay, “I will not tolerate failure, you are the best of my guild after all, you know what happens if you fail this mission.”

“Of course, Master.” Serena stated, and took charge of the group since she was the only one who had the leadership skills available to keep them together, “Let's go now, so we can greet the fairies when they arrive at the village.”


----------



## InfIchi (May 21, 2011)

The unknown town- Team Hundred Proof-

"Woo~ That was great." Jason walked out of the gentleman's club, but to something he didn't expect, empty streets. "Eh? What happened?" Jason blinked a bit and turned to head back to the bar, but the door was closed tight. "Oi! What's going on!" Jason raises his fist and beats on the door, he can feel the wood give a bit, but it would not budge. "HEY! OPEN UP!" Jason shouts. "Come on! I'm confused here!"

"Oh, There's a reason for that." A voice calls out from behind Jason, the fairy tail make can feel a shiver roll up his spine... He hated when someone sneaks up on him... "Who the hell are you?" Jason turned to see a lone man standing on the street corner, that was once occupied by Lacey. The man wore formal clothing, letting his black hair fall over his face.

"No one special really." The man smiled at him. "You could say I'm the enforcer." "Oh? Is there a curfew i missed?" Jason let out a chuckle, he didn't really feel as if he was in danger here... but that could have just been the alcohol flowing through his body. "You could say, it's less of a curfew and more of an accepted unofficial rule. When we come out, stay away." 

Jason raised an eyebrow... "Ah crap... I've gotten myself into some deep shit..." But then it hit him like a ton of bricks. "W...what did you do with Lacey!?" The man didn't even bat an eyelid. "I'm sorry, i guess i couldn't understand that slur of yours... what did you say?" Jason clenched his fists tightly... "Damn it.... I don't want to fight this guy..." Raising his hands into the air, Jason let out a mighty call. "Alcohol Make Wave!" Unleashing his minature flood of alcohol, Jason took off running down the street.

The man simply smirked, and with a wave of his hand the Alcohol was cut. "Come on now.. It's so boring when the pray runs like this."


----------



## Noitora (May 22, 2011)

*Magnolia Train Station*

*Braska Hextor*​
Luckily being halfway inside the train already Braska avoided by maddening crotch kick from Nougat though not the burp in his face as his greeting. His brow was curved upwards as he watched the manic relationship that team seemed to have together. While he would say it was nothing like him and Sachi they still held a strong bond of friendship between them which he seemed to feel he had with the purpled haired mage in the team. They had been on so many missions now, from ones like these to finding a lost bracelet in a swimming pool. Braska was glad to have such a teammate he could rely on, and he could see that in the team joining them on their mission. While they acted rather silly they seemed to all rely on each other quite well. Of course then there was Rush, who thought he could solo everything. For all his competitiveness he was a fun guy to have around, but Braska would not accept he was weaker. He too was competitive though not as much as the Take Over Mage it would have seemed. With a smile on his lips he watched Rush trying to squish the illusive mage. This was Fairy Tail. Just then a foot collided with his own crotch, the blue mage falling against the train door with tears streaming down his eyes and his hands over his privates.
*?Dammit? Nougat?? *He whimpered.


After taking a few moments to recover from his painful wound Braska straightens his form and passes his yellow gaze over the collection of mages. Whatever rogue mages they were coming up against would need to be a brave bunch, all of these mages together would certainly be a force to be reckoned with. Though, seeing Caeser attempt to imply he would heal Sachis? chest he suddenly appeared across the platform with his foot pressed against the white mages cheek. Anger spiralled on his forehead he pushed his foot several times against the face of Caeser, though of course in no manner but comedic.
*?Keep your hands to yourself grabby bastard!?* In a huff, the blue haired man turned on his heel and glided back onto the train. It was about to leave, they had no more time to waste on the platform pointlessly. As he stepped through the doorway he called back, the brief spark of anger subsided.
*?Lets? get moving.?* Jax had the same idea as himself for that matter. The sooner they got moving the better. While on the train the Reflector Mage plopped himself down against one of the windows, one hand resting on the chairs arm rest with a leg resting over the other. The steam bellowed from the trains exhaust and the sound of the wheels began to cluck. The journey was not a long one, but it gave them time to prepare.

*~All Aboard, Mission ? Protect Town from Rogue Mages: START!*


----------



## Shooting burst stream (May 22, 2011)

Micheal Wolfbane​
The sun was pouring into the small one roomed tree house. However it's owner wasn't actually on his way back from deeper wide awake and hyperactive as always. He had just hunted, killed and ate a wild boar for his breakfast and now stood in front of his tree.

"What better way to wake a guy up than to have a delicous breakfast." The teenage mage said with a loud chuckle as he looked up at his treehouse. "Bird of Prey!" He exclaimed as his body shapshifted into that of a humanoid hawk and took to the air and landed on the wooden roof of his treehouse looking out at Magnolia city when something caught his eye. It was a certain white haired sword mage heading towards the train station. He took to the sky again excitedly proclaiming.

"Yes, finally another mission!" He flew off in the direction of the Magnolia city train station where he knew his partner was headed. You would expect the people who look up and see a large humanoid hawk to be scared but not the prople of Magnolia for they knew who this particular humanoid hawk was from his many walks around the city and conversations with the city people. When he got to the station he could see Victor Thorn already seated and awaiting the train. @Oh this is going to be fun. I can tell." He said loudly as he began his descent.

Victor Thorn​
Having just payed for his ticket to Besaid village Victor was currently seated on one of the many benches awaiting the train and enjoying the relative silence of it as he could see other Fairy Tail members boarding trains making for thier own mission sites. His relatively quiet wait however was ended when the sound of wings flapping caused him to look up and see Micheal Wolfbane the transformation mage descending in front of him.

"Don't you have anything better to do than annoy me and stow away on MY missions?" He said as Micheal touched down and retook his human form. In truth Victor didn't actually mind the younger teen's company, he made even the most boring of missions more fun. Of course he would never openly admit that.

"Oh come on Vic, don't be like that. You know wer'e partners you know we are, besides I need some practise before I actually join Fairy Tail don't I?" Putting aside the use of that detestable nickname that more and more people were starting to use that annoyed him. In truth he had a serious answer to Micheal's question.

"To be blunt, no you don't, you are more than capable of joining the guild and taking missions for yourself." It was true since the first time Victor saw the kid fight he felt he should just join the guild and one day soon he would if Victor had to drag the younger boy all the way to the guild he would.

"What you rid of me, anyway what's the mission for today?" Micheal asked as his voice finally became serious. Victor rached into his pocket and lifted out the poster , handing it to the younger mage. Micheal took a second to read the poster. "Bandits plauging a small village called Besaid, asks for mages to come and get rid of them. Hahaha this will be a too easy, really Vic you coudn't get something just a little more challenging." A vein poped out on the forehead of the older mage mage as he replied to his laughing partner.

"That's VicTOR!" He yelled placing special emphasis on the part of his name Micheal left out. This succeded in getting Micheal to quiet down and be serious again and then Victor continued. "Anyway I took the mission so I could help those people, who can't protect themselves, choosing it had nothing to do with it's difficulty or the reward." Victor spoke passionately though he didn't to mention the reward part as neither he nor his younger mage partner were in it for money. Heck they turned down the money on all thier missions, they were just out to help people though Micheal wanted adventure and Victor wanted his revenge.

"The train is here." The voice penetrated Victor's mind as his sword once again glowed and the train pulled up. Micheal was the first to speak as they got up and headed into the train.

"Well let's go, we got us a village to save." He said excitedly as they both entered the train and after a few minutes the train shot off from the station signalling the official start of thier mission.

Mission "save Besaid village" underway


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (May 22, 2011)

*Dare to Dream*
​_"*The bright spirit of Fairy Tail burns hotter than the sun."*_










​
After a treacherous three hour journey with no dark mage attacks, it looked like the others would at least arrive at their destination safely. Slowly the train came to a halt inside a subway at the town known as Oshibana, the first stop on the Fairy Tail mage's route before heading off to Suntepa. The announcement came that the train had stopped, and with that suddenly both Drakor and Karina got their vigor back from worrying about the previous mission.

?Uoooh! The train finally stopped!? Drakor hopped up from his seat, ?So, what do we do Karina? Your the brains in this team usually.?

?Well let's see... we could either get off, and hop on the train back to Magnolia when it arrives..? Karina looked down at the paper, ?Or we could look for the tenant who requested this mission, and try to claim the hefty reward of 7,000,000 jewels that it gives.? Karina gave it some more thought, and a smirk crossed her face, ?I hate to say it, but as a Fairy Tail mage I can't back down from this mission.?

?That's the spirit, Karina!? Drakor grinned, punching both his fists together, ?S-Class mission or not, we're gonna knock the hell out of whoever caused this in the first place.? Drakor walked off the train, with Karina in tow behind him, ?Now then.. the question is where to look for that tenant.?

 ?First thing's first, let's get out of this subway station.? Karina stretched a little bit, and they walked out of the station into the town, Karina and Drakor had been here a few times before, but they had no idea about Van and Gil, ?I hope this isn't their first time here, I'd hate to be on tour duty.?

 ?Alright! We're out and about!? Drakor grinned a little bit and did a couple of stretches to prepare himself from the mission, ?All ready to go, so let's go find that tenant!?












 Drakor and Karina began walking around the town, Drakor having come up with the idea to use his nose to sniff out the person they were looking for, with Van and Gil in tow behind them, and although they had been walking for five minutes, they couldn't seem to figure out where the tenant was at. The person had said he would be somewhere in town, and to just look around for him at any bar they could find, however the team had yet to find a single bar in the entire city.

 ?What the hell?? Drakor grumbled under his breath, ?You'd think a damn bar would be easy to find!? Drakor used his nose to see if he could find the smell of alcohol, however so many different scents flooded his nose that he couldn't pinpoint any exact location, ?Damn it, it just occurred to me we never actually explored the town completely before!?

 ?So wait.. you mean we're lost in this town?!? Karina exclaimed as she pointed at Drakor, ?What kind of idea was that anyways?! ?Let's use my nose, I'll be able to sniff him out easily!? I can't believe I actually thought that was a good idea!"

 Suddenly footsteps stopped behind them, and both Karina and Drakor turned around to see the one thing they had been dreading to see from the start. There stood one of the most powerful female members in all of Fairy Tail, the S-Class Mage Kouen Mihoshi. Drakor gulped a little bit as he backed away slightly, he couldn't read her expression currently cause both her mouth and eyes were hidden. Karina could only stand petrified in fear, this meant that the Master knew they picked up an S-Class quest, and he had sent Mihoshi after them to take them back to the guild for punishment.

 ?Umm.. h-hi Mihoshi.... nice day..? Drakor sweat dropped a little bit as he said that, continuing to slowly back away incase she might try to punish him herself.

?Ah.. Mihoshi-san.. I didn't expect to see you here..? Karina finally found her will to speak again, and slowly started to inch away from Mihoshi as well, however both of them stopped dead in their tracks when a smile crossed Mihoshi's lips and she raised her pen up.












 ?Don't you think you guys are forgetting the most important part of this mission?? Mihoshi looked at the both of them while writing, ?If you're going to do an S-Class Mission, you must also have an S-Class member on the team, right??

 ?Wh.. what?!? Drakor gaped a little bit at the powerful mage, ?You're saying you came to help us?!?

 ?The barmaid told me everything that happened.? Mihoshi began writing again, ?Apparently someone used a magic to hide the fact that it was an S-Class mission, so the master had it moved down to the first floor.? Mihoshi sighed a little bit, ?The master wanted to come himself, but his spine snapped before he could make it one step out of the guild, so he sent me here instead.?

 Karina and Drakor winced at that fact, they both knew that despite his strength, old age was getting to the man, and he wasn't in tip top shape like he used to be in his younger years. Still though, Mihoshi stated she had come to help them, a perfect addition to their team considering the scope of the mission and potential enemies involved.

 ?So.. there's not going to be ?that? punishment, right?? Karina asked again, still not completely trusting the mage.

 ?The master was there when the barmaid explained everything, I don't know if he got all the information, but I'll tell him everything when we get back.? Mihoshi grinned a little bit, ?Now then, we have a mission to complete, don't we??

 ?HELL YEAH!? Drakor grinned a little bit, ?Now I'm REALLY getting excited!?

 Karina laughed a little bit, Drakor would never say it outright, but he looked up to Mihoshi almost as much as he did the Master, and as a result those two got along really well, even if Mihoshi could be a little scary sometimes. Karina noted that this could potentially be her first time seeing Mihoshi fight in battle, she had never actually seen her use her magic before.

 ?_I wonder what the power of an S-Class Mage is really like?_? Karina thought to herself, she had an idea considering she had seen the Master get angry once before, but she had never actually seen any of them in battle. Karina had no idea that soon enough she would find out exactly what kind of power an S-Class Mage possessed, once the battle for Suntepa Village's freedom began.

S-Class Mission: Free Suntepa Village! *BEGIN!*


----------



## Cjones (May 22, 2011)

*Gilgamesh*

During the very atrociously long train ride, Gil sat quiet in his seat, and kept to himself for the moment atleast. He couldn't help that his mind was still on his "Aesthetic red head" and what she could possibly be doing with his sword, Chrysaor. The sword had been in his family for generations, locked inside their treasury.

_"I shouldn't have used Babylon at that moment in time...though I wasn't expecting her to be that strong?"_ Gil hounded himself inside his mind. The moment his sword was taken was a clear as day to him, despite the fact it happened so long ago. Even though it upset him Gil couldn't help, but be in awe of the woman's physical strength. The "Aesthetic red head" first forced him to draw the sword from the treasury through his magic power. Once the sword was out she completely overwhelmed him by physically grabbing his arm and stopping his sword swing completely. 

Gil couldn't help, but chuckle to himself. She looked so small and petite, but was able to over power him with strength alone.

Though he wasn't going to let that happen again during their next encounter.

Soon the train came to a full stop and every one got off. Gil slowly trekked along in the back of Karina and that weird Drakor. This was his very first time in this region and he knew nothing about it. The only thing he knew was that the village, Suntepa, resided here and that the mission payed a shit load of money.

Which was right up Gil's alley. Slowly the minutes went by and turned into bout an hour of them searching for the tenant, but to no avail. There was no such bar in in the city they currently searched in. Just when the plan to have Drakor, sniff out the person of interest, footsteps could be heard behind them as everyone turned around to see who they belonged to, Gil's eyes set on yet another female of his guild.

The very powerful and beautiful S-class mage Mage Kouen Mihoshi.

Gil's rich ancestral bloods of the gods must have been blessing him today. First Lacey, then Sachi, tagging with Karina and now an the S-mage Mihoshi. Now all headed needed was to finish this mission and get paid and this'd be the best day of his short lived life.

"The ever powerful and easy on the eyes Mihoshi, granting his with your presence is a gift in itself." Gil bowed as he walked next to Karina, picking up her hand with his armored one as he looked into her eyes. with his bright red ones "It was also a gift to allow me to join you, my Lily of the valley." 

Truly this day would be complete, if only money were present.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 22, 2011)

*Van Skylar*​
The guy was okay during the rest of the trip and now that they were in that region his fear was gone, the idea of the master making not only him but Gilgamesh, Drakor and Karina as well, to do "that" was just a horrible thought, he didn?t even want to imagine how things would go and that would ruin the excitement of the mission. In his notebook the picture of a monster he just draw minutes before they could arrive."Finally, I was getting sleepy right there"he said to himself and followed the other three members of the team. The blond mage was looking around and of course his appearance only made him look like a tourist.

As he walked he didn?t notice when he got into a backstreet, actually he was really calm and kind of interested in the place that was new to him that he just got distracted, walking a little more in,he turned in some corners passing behind some buildings.Then he noticed a weird wooden door withe the word _"BAR"_on it, it was kind of old but probably there was someone inside, walking over it he was about to open the door when he heard the voice of his fellow guild members, looking back he saw Drakor and Karina discussing a little, he just sighed...Apparently they didn?t mage to find the tenant yet though which was his surprise when he saw the woman arriving, his jaw practically fell to the ground as his sunglasses were about to fall down as well, chills going through his back...It was Mihoshi. 

Skylar thought for a second in escaping and let the others to receive the punishment but something just told him that it was wrong, walking towards his friends he was able to hear what the S-class mage said, a feeling of relieve took over him as he came out from the backstreet calmly"oh Mihoshi...What?s up?"he asked knowing that she wouldn?t punish them, he took off his glasses and looked at the woman with his red-eyes"Then you are joining us?I want to see ya in action!"he said the last part kind of excited, he knew that Mihoshi was strong but not _how strong_. 

Moments later he noticed the faces of his companions, they had an expression of "Where the hell were you?" in their faces. A sweat drop showed behind his head as he tried to change the issue "Oh yeah, by the way have you all noticed the bar right there? i think we can rest a little inside"he stated pointing inside the alley.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (May 22, 2011)

*Fleeting Peace*

"*A bright past with a dark future? A new chapter in the story opens up!*"​
Mihoshi blinked a couple of times as she stared at Gil, they had conversed once before and that ended up in Mihoshi rejecting his advances and trying to get away from him before she had to use violence, however she was surprised to see the mage on a mission with this group. Mihoshi watched as Gil walked up next to Karina, picked up her hand, and said something that you would expect to come out of a fantasy love story.

?I.. I..? Karina became flustered, however Drakor decided to step in for her in a very roundabout way.

?Huh? Why are you two holding hands for?? Drakor stared at Karina and Gil with a confused look on his face.

?I don?t know!? Karina exclaimed, pulling her hand away from Gil, looking even more flustered after Drakor asked that question.. That?s when everyone suddenly noticed Van just standing there, and they turned around wondering where the hell he had been the entire time. Van sweat dropped and tried to change the subject by pointing them towards a bar.

?WAIT BAR?!? Drakor and Karina exclaimed at the same time as they whirled around to face the direction Van pointed in.

?They sometimes have the same personality.? Mihoshi wrote with a smirk hidden behind her bandana, ?That?s kind of cute.?

?Van you?re amazing! How the hell did you find that so fast?!? Karina looked at Van with googly eyes, having a new found respect for the mage she barely conversed with previously.

?That?s incredible, I couldn?t even sniff it out, and yet he found it so easily.? Drakor suddenly gaped with realization, ?YOU HAVE SOME KIND OF SUPER NOSE SMELLING MAGIC DON?T YOU!?

?Erm.. I don?t think that?s how it works..? Mihoshi wrote as she sweat dropped a little bit.

?AYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYA!? A voice suddenly called from behind them, and as everyone turned around with weird looks on their faces, , ?Hellooooooo friends! You must be the incredible, illustrious, powerful FAIRY TAIL mages I sent for earlier!?

?Ehh... ehh... EHHHHHHHHHHHH?!? Karina exclaimed in disbelief at the man, ?THIS is our tenant?!?

?Can I take him home and keep him as a pet?!? Drakor exclaimed with excitement.

?Ohohohohohoho, whoa there boy, I am not a pet.? The jester man chuckled a little bit, ?I am... Chok Vanlugin Hienshin Comero Zashini the Third!?

Everyone stared at him in disbelief, which caused the man to burst out in laughter, ?You all may call me Choktow for short.. NO WAIT! I shall be called THE GREAT CHOKTOW! from this moment on! AYAYAYAYAYAYAYA!?

?Are you sure this guy is normal..?? Kurina asked with a sweatdrop on her face.

?I.. I?m not sure of anything anymore..? Drakor also had a sweatdrop on his face, ?How do we know this guy didn?t make the mission up..??

?Because someone interfered with the mission paper.? Mihoshi wrote, and then looked at the man, ?Umm, Choktow wasn?t it? You are going to lead us to the village, yes??

?Ooh yes! I have my chariot all ready to go, she?s just been waiting for you guys to get here!? Choktwo pointed at the magical wagon, ?Now then, shall we be off?! WE MUST RIDE INTO THE SUNET TO SAVE THE POOR VILLAGER?S SOULS!?

?I.. I think we?re in big trouble.? Karina stated flatly while gaping at the man as he walked off.

?I think... HE?S A MUTANT!? Drakor exclaimed with disappointment, ?My dreams are forever ruined!?

?That man is insane..? Mihoshi wrote with a sweatdrop, ?Everyone keep your eyes open, a dark guild may be responsible for the curse, we?ll need to be ready for battle.?

With the arrival of Chok Vanlugin Hienshin Comero Zashini the Third, the mission appears to be rather simple in nature. The journey to Suntepa Village will take approximately an hour, giving the Fairy Tail mages enough time to enjoy some peaceful scenery, and to reflect on their thoughts before they begin their task. The clock is ticking down the minutes until the real battle begins. Deep outside the village holed up in an iron clad fortress, the Shadow Vikings await for their prey to show up. The showdown lies ahead, Fairy Tail vs Shadow Vikings, only one group will remain victorious at the end of this battle, however before the fight begins, one question remains, why? Why did all of this come about? What purpose does it serve? In order to discover the answers to these questions, we must first go backwards in time, to ten years ago at the Suntepa Village, where a young boy lived proudly knowing his father was a mage.

?He?s back!? The young boy shouts with glee  as he stares out the window of his home, seeing someone approaching in the distance, at this point in time, Suntepa village is peaceful, however if you take it for granted, peace can be merely a fleeting moment in time. This is the story of what happened in Suntepa Village 10 years ago.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (May 23, 2011)

*Vanto Calinta*

"*That powerful smile.. it is  the light of the future.*"

?He's here!!!? A  shouts as he looks out the window of his home towards a figure approaching from the distance, ?Mom, he's come back!? The boy shouts with glee as the mother comes to the window, a look of shock crossing her face. The mage in question is a man known as , a very powerful mage considered to be a potential future candidate for the Ten Wizard Saints, who embarked upon a path that even very powerful mages dared not walk. The man had gone off to challenge one of the monsters that a very powerful dark mage had created, and had come back to tell the tale of his challenge. Slowly the man approached his home, and was immediately greeted by his family, as the young boy previously at the window came running towards him.

?Dad you've come baaack!? The boy shouted as he ran towards Vanto, and Vanto greeted him with a warm smile.

?Matan! You've really grown since the last time I saw you, how long has it been now, three years?? Vanto laughed a little bit as he hugged the boy who suddenly latched himself onto the mage.

 ?So how did it go?!? Matan asked his father, ?Did you manage to defeat the monster?!?

 Vanto shook his head, a small sight escaping his lips ?Nope, even I wasn't good enough to defeat that damned Deliora, I narrowly escaped with my life.? Vanto placed a hand on the boy's head, ?If I hadn't thought of you two, I might not have willed myself to survive long enough to receive help.?

 ?I suppose it wouldn't help if I told you to stop taking on those missions would it?? approached Vanto, and Vanto gave her a small smile.

 ?Katina, you know how I am.? Vanto grinned a little bit, ?I will always take on a new challenge no matter what.?

 Katina shook her head a little bit, Vanto would always be like this, no matter how much she tried to convince him otherwise, he would go off towards the next big challenge, as a mage it's all that seemed to interest Vanto, however he also had a deep love for his family, Katina could easily see that no matter how much she tried to deny it.

 ?Hey Matan, let's go catch some fish for dinner tonight!? Vanto said with a grin on his face, and Matan looked up at him with wide eyes.

 ?You're gonna take me fishing, seriously?!? Matan almost shouted in glee as he asked.

 ?Yup, We're gonna catch a real big fish for your mother!? Vanto picked Matan up, and placed the kid on his shoulders, then took off in a sprint towards the nearby river where fish could be found in abundance. Katina watched them with a small smile on her face, peaceful days hopefully awaited them for the future, and maybe Vanto could settle down for a little while with the family now that he had taken on a rather grueling mission.

 ?Today is a good day.? Katina smiled as she looked up at the blue sky, that peaceful sky always looking so free and endless. Katina was a thankful woman today, thankful for both her husband and her son, she couldn't ask for a better family honestly. Katina turned around to walk back into the house and begin preparing for supper. Peaceful days had lasted throughout Suntepa for many years, it's the reason why the village had been given the name ?Village of Luck.? People who had lost everything found a prosperous future in Suntepa, and that's why many people flocked to the village. Suntepa was relatively small as far as villages go, with a cathedral and inn in the middle of the village, houses lined up on the left and right, and many hills in the background. On the east side of the village lied a small port which could be used to sail across a lake to the East Forest just outside of Magnolia Town. On the western side of the village was a pathway leading out towards the town of Oshibana. On the south side of the village was a road that led directly to a beach, and on the north side of the village lied a path which took you to the port town of Hargeon. Suntepa was a main stay stop because of the fact that two major cities were so close to it, however a certain event changed all of this completely, and the once flourishing village became a ghost town.

Outside the Village​ 
Outside of the village, overlooking it from a top of the hill sits a man at the age of fourty years, and he gazes down at the village with a blank look. Such a small village, and yet it had lasted for at least twenty years, having flourished because of the many travelers that came to the village. This man is known as Leere Emoten, the leader of the soon to be formed Shadow Vikings guild, however at this time he is currently embarking on his own endeavors, and he trailed a mage back to the village by the name of Vanto Calinta, a mage who challenged the powerful demon known as Deliora and failed to complete the task of killing it.

?To think such a powerful mage comes down from such a small village.? Leere gazed down upon the village, his idea slowly coming to life to lure the mage out of hiding so that he could fight and defeat him, no defeat was too precise a word, more like imprison him for the rest of eternity. Leere turned and started to take a path down the hill, ?Prepare yourself, Suntepa's strongest mage, for the journey you previously took shall be the last one you ever embark on.?

Peace is a virtue that can only last for so long without needing to fight for it, and the Suntepa Village had not been prepared to fight for their peace. A dark shadow now looms over this once peaceful place, the dark mage Leere prepares to make his strike on the village, and not a single person is suspecting that anything will go wrong. Twenty years of peace has left the village completely defenseless, as not a single line of defense has been developed in order to protect it. If you take peace for granted, it can all disappear in only a single fleeting moment, these are the words the boy Matan is soon going to learn the hard way.​


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (May 23, 2011)

*Old Friends*

_"*Sharing old stories... creating new memories... life goes on.*"_​
Vanto burst out of the river with a giant fish, and a triumphant smirk on his face, ?Whew that was a difficult one to catch, but I finally got him!?

?Awesome dad, you're the greatest!? Matan grinned proudly at his dad, ?There's no mage out there stronger than you!?

Vanto laughed a little bit as he dragged the fish onto the river bank,  and he took a seat down on the ground, and turned to look at Matan, ?Actually there are plenty of mages out there stronger than I am.?

?What? There are?!? Matan couldn't believe  that anyone could actually be stronger than his dad, he had taken on  some crazy stuff in his time, and lived to tell the tale, ?There's  really stronger mages than you?!?

Vanto nodded a little bit while looking up at the sky, ?Yeah, there are definitely plenty of mages stronger than me out there. Have you ever heard of a guild called Fairy Tail?? Vanto grinned a little bit, ?I  never joined them myself, they weren't my style, but they have some  incredible mages in that guild, some of them are stronger than myself, I  met their master once you know??

?Really?!? Matan stared attentively at his dad, ?How strong is the master of Fairy Tail?!?

Vanto grinned a little bit, ?He's insanely strong, I couldn't hold a candle to his power even if I wanted to.? Vanto laughed at the shocked expression on his son's face, ?One day when you're old enough, maybe you can join Fairy Tail, and you'll see what I mean when you get there.?

?Oooooiiiii!? A voice called out behind them, and another older boy ran up to the two with a huge grin on his face, ?I can't believe it, you really came back Vanto! You came back from fighting Deliora!?

?Oooh! Satra, it's you!? Matan called out with a huge grin on his face.   is Matan's best friend in the village, and they are rarely seen without  the other person around, unless Matan is hanging out with his dad at  the time. The older man who is walking along with Satra is his father , who has been good friends with Vanto since they were children.

?So how did it go?? Katon asked with a grin on his face, ?Did you manage to crush the infamous Deliora??

Vanto shook his head, ?Nope, that monster was too much for me, I guess I tarnished my name as a mage.? Vanto sighed as he looked down at the water.

?No, it's good that you came back alive, you're  probably the first person I've heard of to face Deliora and live to tell  about it.? Katon laughed a little bit, ?You can't win them all Vanto, there will always be people out there stronger than you.?

?So Vanto, what's being a mage like?? Satra asked the man, interested in knowing since she had been slowly developing her own magical abilities.

?It's pretty fun actually, you get to do a lot of things most other people can't do.? Vanto chuckled to himself, ?You need to be careful though, people can become intoxicated with power, that's what leads to dark mages.? Vanto smirked a little bit, ?Those are the worst kind of mages, you want to hope you never cross paths with them.?

?Haah? Dark Mages?? Satra tilted his head a little bit, ?So I guess there is a such thing as evil mages, that kind of makes sense though.?

?Of course it does! That's the point of being a mage!? Matan grinned, ?When I grow up to become a mage, I want to help rid the world of evil!?  

?That's a good attitude to have!? Katon laughed a little bit as he looked at the two children, ?I hope you  guys become incredible mages!? Katon sighed a little bit, ?I only wish your mother could have been alive to see that day.?

  went by the name Sarita, and was a very potent mage in her own right.  Sarita took on many tasks in her time as a mage, and got an incredible  recognition when she received the title of Ten Wizard Saints, becoming  one of the most well respected female mages. She served as an incredible  role model to female mages in her time, and many of them strive to live  in her image to the best of her ability. Ten years ago, Sarita came  down with an illness and had to retire from her duties as a member of  the Ten Wizard Saints, where she eventually settled down in Suntepa  Village, and met Katon, whom she would later marry. Sarita became very  good friends with Katina in her time in the village, however a year ago  she passed away, leaving behind a legacy that will never be forgotten.

The hours pass by as the people sitting by the river enjoy their time of blissfulness, and before long the two children are playing a game of fake mage tag, where you have to tag your opponent and call out a spell before the other person has to chase you. Vanto and Katon watch the children, while discussing events from days gone by, and discussing about the future of their children, and how they will carry on their families traditions. Little do they know of what kind of fate is about to befall the village of Suntepa, and little do they know of just how much the future that they had set up for their children is about to be changed forever. The sky begins to cloud over slowly, adding an ominous gloom to the atmosphere, and bringing with it a heavy air of sadness.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (May 23, 2011)

*End of Peace*

"_*A powerful will.. a strong mage.. the battle's final stage.. is set..!!*_"












​The hours pass by as the people sitting by the river enjoy their time of blissfulness, and before long the two children are playing a game of fake mage tag, where you have to tag your opponent and call out a spell before the other person has to chase you. Vanto and Katon watch the children, while discussing events from days gone by, and discussing about the future of their children, and how they will carry on their families traditions. Little do they know of what kind of fate is about to befall the village of Suntepa, and little do they know of just how much the future that they had set up for their children is about to be changed forever. The sky begins to cloud over slowly, adding an ominous gloom to the atmosphere, and bringing with it a heavy air of sadness.

Vanto's eyes suddenly widened a little bit as he looked back towards the village. A dark magical presence had suddenly surrounded the place, Vanto could feel it without a doubt, this entity most definitely meant harm to the village. Vanto couldn't believe that someone would attack the village after twenty years, they hadn't even give that possibility any though.

“Hey Vanto, what's wrong?” Katon asked as he noted the troubled look in his friend's eye, gaining the attention of the two children as well, “Are you feeling alright my friend?”

“Something's happening at the village, I sense a dark magical force there.” Vanto stood up from his position on the ground, and a crackle of thunder could be heard in the background.

“You're saying that the village is being attacked?!” Katon looked at Vanto with shock in his eyes, “This village has had twenty years of peace, that's why it's called “The Village of Luck.”" Katon looked up at the dark skies which loomed overhead, “How could something like this happen now?!”

Vanto looked down at the ground for a moment, what Katon said was true, the village had been at peace for twenty years, and perhaps that's the reason why the attack suddenly occurred now, the village was vulnerable because it wasn't expecting such an attack. Vanto looked back at Katon, “Someone must have realized that the village has no defense set up and thus believes they can catch it off guard.” Vanto looked back towards the village, “I'm going to crush this fool who thinks he can get away with such an act, no one messes with my family and friends and gets away with it!” Vanto took off in a hurried rush towards the village, leaving the others behind to contemplate on his words.

 “Will my father be alright?” Matan asked with a hint of worry in his voice.

 “Vanto is one of the strongest people I know, he will be fine, now come with me, Satra and Matan.” Katon looked back towards the children, “We have to get as many people out of the village as we possibly can.”

Village Entrance​ 
 At the entrance of the village Leere stood scanning over the people there,  many of the villagers had suddenly stopped to look at the person who had approached the village, he was dressed in blue clothing, with a dark mask over his head, and the vibe he gave off did not bode well for the villagers. Katina had just come out of a shop at the entrance of the village, having realized that she had forgotten a few ingredients for tonight's supper. Katina looked at the man as he scanned over the people of the village.

 “Excuse me, but can we help you?” Three very powerful looking villagers stepped forward, one of them speaking directly at the dark mage.

 “Yes actually, you can help me with finding a mage I'm looking, his name is Vanto Calinta, I am to understand he took on a very powerful mission.” Leere stared directly at the villagers with his blank stare, almost as if looking into their souls, which made the villagers uneasy.

 “What business do you have with him?!” Another of the villagers asked, “He is a very respected mage of this town, depending on your business with him, we may not give you an answer.”

 “The answer of what I want with him is obvious.” Leere said as he raised his hand forward, “I am seeking to kill him, and seeing as how you will refuse to tell me where he is now that I have told you.” Leere paused for a second, “Shadow's Curse: Eternal Illusion.” The men blinked a little bit, before suddenly a swirling mass of air appeared from directly underneath them.

 “Wha.. what the hell is going on?!” One of the villagers exclaimed as slowly and steadily his shadow began to suck him down into it, “What?! My shadow is... eating me..?!”

 “Shadow's Curse: Eternal Illusion. It causes you to be sucked into your own shadow, where you will eternally lie sleeping in an illusion until I either die or decide to release you from it.” Leere continued to stare at the men as their shadows slowly at them, the men gasping, screaming, pleading for someone to help the entire time, “Does anyone else want to be a hero today?”

 “I will!” Katina shouted as she stood in front of everyone in the village, all the villagers looking on in shock, “You won't find out where my husband is from any one among us, no matter what.”

 “Husband, you say? That's too bad then, because it doesn't look like he's around right now to save you.” Leere held his hand out, preparing to use the same curse on her, however before he could do so, a shadow blurred in front of Katina, “What?!” In front of Katina stood the legendary powerful mage known as Vanto, with an overwhelming look of rage on his face as veins could be seen showing through his face. Leere looked slightly startled, however his face turned back to a blank look as he realized that this man had been the mage he was looking for.

 “I see, so you're Vanto Calinta, huh?” Leere studied the mage as he looked at him, his hand still held up in the air, “I must say I'm impressed, that is quite a bit of magical power you have there.”

 “You dared to lay a hand on this village.” Vanto stared directly at the mage with a heated look, “More so than that, you dared to try and lay a finger on someone in my family! I won't forgive you for this!”

 “Come and show me then, show me if you have the power to save this village, Shadow's Curse: Eternal Illusion!” Leere attempted to use his magic on Vanto, however Vanto had a trick of his own up his sleeve.

 “Stone Magic: Stone Wall!” Vanto placed his hand in the air, causing the stone from the ground to come up forming a wall between him and the magic.

“Oh?” Leere looked on with slight interest as the wall slowly began to fall into its own shadow, “He's a stone magic user, huh? This proves more interesting then I first thought then.”

 “Katina, everyone, get out of here.” Vanto stared at the wall being sucked into its own shadow, “It's far too dangerous for you to stay here.” Vanto looked at Leere with a look of pure rage on his face, “This village is Suntepa, “The Village of Luck,” as long as I am here in this village, there is no way I can lose! The Village, my family, I'M GOING TO PROTECT ALL OF IT! YOU WON'T TAKE ANOTHER STEP INTO THIS VILLAGE!”

 Just as started his speech, Katon, Satria, and Matan arrived on the scene. They looked at the scene which had unfolded at the entrance of the village. Vanto and a dark mage were face to face, preparing to do battle for the future of the village, this scene was a scene they though they would never see unfolding in their lives, something they dared never think about until now. Vanto's speech managed to rouse the spirits of everyone in the village though, they believed in his victory, believed in the future of the village, and started evacuating towards the inner part of the village, cheering Vanto on as they did so. The last thing Matan remembered seeing as he looked back towards the scene, was Vanto preparing to cast a magical spell, and he knew at that point everything would be alright, his dad would protect them just like he swore he would do if the village had ever been attacked, at least that's what Matan thought anyways, fate would prove to be far more cruel to everyone in the village though.


----------



## InfIchi (May 23, 2011)

Jason-

  The alcoholic mage rested in the alley between two buildings. His heart beat heavily in his chest, though he had run away, he still saw the man?s blade slash through his attack?  ?There?s no way I can defeat him.? Jason peaks his head out of the alley, looking for any signs of the man who attacked him. The city was a low dull roar of wind bustling through the empty streets.  There was no need to worry; the beating in Jason?s chest began to die down. But the calming sensation, like that warm feeling of your first beer sliding down your throat, slowly died.

  ?I guess you thought you could escape by hiding with the trash?? The voice was that of the man from earlier, Jason?s head snapped around to see him standing atop a large wall that blocked the end of the alleyway. Jason could see the slime like substance oozing down the side of the wall. The sight was enough to make his sore eyes wish they could forget? ?I suppose I?ll have to change our plans and have you erased.?

  The man?s arm slowly reaches upward, the space around his hand distorting like the air in a heat wave. Jason could see the magical barriers being broken as the man?s blade drew fourth from space itself. ?There is no time for the weak.? Jason swallowed hard, he could feel his adam?s apple trying to choke his air supply out of him. 

  ?Any last words to the man who will kill you??  Jason let out a sigh and nodded. ?Yes? I only have a few short words I wish to part with.? The man smirked and nodded his head, his golden blade still held high in the air. ?Then speak them!? Jason nodded, giving thanks for the man?s kindness. ?Alcohol is a tool made to comfort the souls of man. But so too, can it burn the souls of man.?  With that, Jason waves his hand, sending a stream of Alcohol towards the man. ?You think this will stop me?? Jason smirked as he watched the man swing his blade.

?Only stun you.? With lightning reflexes, Jason lights the stream of alcohol aflame, sending an inferno towards the accursed man. Using this as a distraction, Jason makes his way out of the alley? The important thing now, is to find Lacey.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (May 23, 2011)

*The Strongest Mage*​ 
*"Suntepa's Freedom at stake... the mage who stands against obstruction..!!"*












“Everyone has escaped safely, I'll commend you for that much.” Leere looked at Vanto emotionlessly, “You don't have the power to defeat me though, and you don't have the power to save this village.”

“Your mind games aren't going to work on me.” Vanto placed his hand on the ground, “Stone Magic: Stone Thrust!” Many huge pebbles of stone come out of the ground and go flying towards Leere, who dodges the magic easily, and places his hand out in front of him, “Feel the despair that will soon befall this village, Shadow's Curse: Infinite Pain.” A mark suddenly appeared upon Vanto, and as soon as it did a massive amount of pain went through Vanto's body.

“GUAAAGH! What the hell?!” Vanto gasped as he fell down to the ground, “What is this pain?! He uses curse magic?!”

“You would be correct.” Leere started to walk towards Vanto, “My curse magic can only be overpowered by those with wills stronger than my own. You never stood a chance in the first place, this battle was wasteful from the start.” Leere stopped right above the mage, “I came here to finish you off, because you would be a nuisance to my plan, I have to finish as many strong mages as I possibly can.”

“You bastard...” Vanto tried to get up off the ground, however the pain from the curse just pushed him back onto the ground, “Dammit, can't move..”

“Fool, I told you that only people with wills stronger than my own can overpower my curse magic.” Leere held out his hand again, “Now fall into a slumber of eternal dreams, along with the rest of your village.”

Vanto tried to get up again, however he was unable to do so, and had been forced to stay put on the ground as Leere's magic seal started to form overhead. Would he fall like this so easily? The man who challenged Deliora to combat and survived? The man who completed every challenge that came his way prior to this? Suddenly a memory of his son flashed through his head, and Vanto's eyes opened up wide as a magical seal appeared under him, “Stone Magic: Stone Wave!”

“What?!” Leere exclaimed as suddenly the stones on the ground underneath him rose up, shooting him backwards away from Vanto, who had stood up from the ground, “Impossible... he... overpowered my curse?!”

“Stone Magic: Stone Grip!” A round of stones suddenly wrapped around Leere, and Vanto pulled his hand back, forcing the mage backwards into the ground hard enough to create a small crater which caused a small plume of smoke to rise up, “I won't be defeated that easily, I promised I would protect the village, and that's exactly what I'm going to do.” Vanto held out his hand once more, and caused the stone to clump together into a stone the size of a boulder, “Stone Magic: Giant Crush!” Vanto swung his hand down, causing the massive clump of stone to slam down into the ground where Leere had been slammed into the ground, “I didn't want to have to do that, however you left me no choice.” Vanto turned and began to walk away to tell the others of the news that he had saved the village, however he stopped in his tracks, his eyes wide as he heard Leere's voice again.

“Shadow's Curse: Shadow Barrage!” Leere called out, and suddenly the shadows that had been on the walls of nearby houses flew out and slammed into Vanto binding him in place. Vanto looked behind him at saw a battered, bruised, but in tact Leere standing behind him, “That might have killed me if it had directly hit, however I managed to roll out of the way just in time.” Leere placed his hand out again, “This is the end of the road for you Vanto Calinta, do you see the darkness creeping up before your eyes? Shadow's Curse: Eternal Illusion!” The mark of the curse appeared on Vanto again, and slowly he found himself being sucked into his own shadow, where he would rest in eternal slumber.

“This is how it's going to end?!” Vanto looked down as his shadow continued to absorb him into it, “Stone Magic: Stone Crack!” Vanto placed his hand on the ground, cracking the stone in the ground which disrupted the shadow, and he used his direct will power to shatter the bindings, jumping out of the way of the shadow before the curse could be reactivated.

“What?! He managed to escape the magic by disrupting the shadow?!” Leere looked on in actual shock as Vanto stared at him with his hand held out, “Impossible, no one has ever been able to escape that technique before!”

“It's over for you, this match is mine, Stone Magic: Stone Entrapment!” Vanto called out, and a wall of stone came up and surrounded Leere, clamping him in place and covering him completely, “You will die while being suffocated inside of your own prison, there is no way you can escape from a place where your body can't even move.” Vanto sighed and looked at the sky again, “Now I can go back and tell the others that we're safe.”

Inner Village










​ 
Satra and Matan sat scrunched up with their mother and dad as they awaited for Vanto to return with the news that he had won, and the village would be safe from the dark mage who had arrived to kill him. Vanto had to defeat him, after all he was the only line of defense the village had, if Vanto failed to defeat him then the entire village would be doomed, and there would be no one left to save them from the cruel fate that Leere would inflict upon them. The villagers waited as minutes seemed to pass by like years, would Vanto come back alive, and would the village be saved?

“Dad's going to be alright isn't he?” Matan asked as they waited anxiously for his return, “I mean that mage isn't going to beat him right?”

“Of course not!” Satra scolded the younger boy, “That's your dad! He can't be defeated by anyone!” Satra glared into the distance where Vanto and Leere's battle currently took place, “You better come back alive Vanto, this village needs you!”

Katina stared into the distance, hair covering her eyes to hide her true emotions, and she didn't speak a single word, she couldn't speak a single word because she didn't know how the match would turn out exactly. Vanto had incredible strength as a mage that's for sure, but just as he had said so many times before, mages stronger than himself existed out there. She desperately wanted to believe in victory, that Vanto would come back just as he did before and say that everything would be alright. Suddenly a hand found it's way on her shoulder, and she turned to look back at Kanto.

“He's a strong man Katina, he came this far as a mage because of that.” Katon looked out into the distance with a smile on his face, “I don't think that man can lose to be honest, at least not while he's in this location.” Katon looked back down at the woman, “His family is here after all, he won't let them down no matter what.”

Katina looked back out into the distance where the battle continued to take place, and her lips quivered a little bit as she tried to struggle with her inner thoughts, “I hope you're right, Katon.” Katina couldn't get any other words out of her mouth, for too long Vanto had been a mage getting into dangerous situations, she just wanted to finally be able to settle down with him and be a family, without having to worry about his safety every time he went off on some whacky adventure whenever he felt like. Vanto had tried to be the best father and husband he could have been, and Katina respected that fact, however day after day of worrying about him managed to wear on her soul, and she didn't know if she could take much more of that to be perfectly honest. Katina just wanted him home, to raise his son to become a mage he could be proud of like he really wanted to in the long run.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (May 23, 2011)

*Peace Returns?*​ 
"*Victory at last...?! Suntepa's Peace has been won..?!*"












?Ooh, it's him! Vanto's coming back!!!? One of the villages yelled, and Katina looked up with shock and tears in her eyes, there walking down the street was Vanto, who appeared to be rather bruised up, but looked to be in pretty good shape none the less, ?Are we saved, did he do it?!? The same villager called out as Vanto grew closer, a small smile forming on his face.

?I manage to defeat him, there's no way he can get out of the last magical attack I used.? Vanto looked down at his son, who was still shocked to see him standing there, ?Pretty soon he'll be unconscious, and we can contact the magical council to come and arrest him for whatever crimes he committed.?

Cheers started go up amongst all the villagers, Vanto had won the battle and proven himself to be the strongest mage. At least Suntepa could be a peaceful village again, and now they had a chance to prepare in case something like this ever happened again. Everyone hailed Vanto's name as the hero of the village, and Vanto laughed a little bit as he tried to say he was just an ordinary man attempting to protect the people he loved. The villagers continued cheering him on anyways, and Vanto turned towards his family, noticing the tears in Katina's eyes.












?You were worried about me again.? Vanto looked away from her, ?I'm sorry, I make you worry too much.?

?No, it's fine, this is the life you chose isn't it?? Katina smiled sadly, ?I knew that when I chose to marry you, I had to respect that decision.?

?I made a decision when I married you though.? Vanto said as he looked back at Katina with a smile on his face, surprising Katina and the villagers, ?When I married you, I made an oath to be together with you forever, til death do us part.? Vanto chuckled to himself, ?How can I honor that oath if I'm always putting myself in situations where I might get killed.? Vanto took Katina's hand and held it as he stared into her eyes, ?I am forty-five years old, and I have a family now.? Vanto turned to look at Matan, ?It's his generation's turn to leave behind a legacy now, I've already left mine.? Vanto looked back at Katina. ?So I think now is a good time to finally retire my title as a mage and settle down with my family.?

?Vanto.. I... you... you really mean that?? Katina gaped at Vanto as she heard the words coming out of his mouth, ?You're going to settle down with us, and we'll be a family until Matan goes off to be a mage??

?If you think you can put up with me.? Vanto grinned a little bit, and tears began to well up in Katina's eyes, Vanto had finally made his decision, he had put his family first over his career, Katina never thought she would ever see that day. For the first time in their life the entire family would live in the household together without interruptions from work or other such issues, it would just be a simple family of normal people living together. The villagers watched with smiles as Vanto and Katina leaned in for a kiss with each other, however unfortunately this kiss was not meant to be, because the celebrations of the safety of the village would come to a screeching halt in a matter of moments

?Shadow's Curse: Shadow Barrage.? A huge amount of shadows suddenly burst out and captured Vanto in place, keeping him held in one spot.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (May 23, 2011)

*Til Death Do Us Part*​ 
"_*The ultimate disaster... the truth behind Suntepa's Village's curse..*_"












 ?How cute, a romantic moment in the middle of the sunset after the sweet taste of victory.? Leere's voice called out gaining the attention of everyone in the location, Vanto's eyes widened as the other villager's eyes filled with fear ?That sunset and sweet taste of victory didn't come though did it?? Leere stated as rain began to fall over the village, and he raised his hands and suddenly marks started appearing on everyone left and right, ?My Shadow's Curse: Eternal Illusion has a specific range, but with this many people gathered together it's easy to take them all out at once if they're defenseless.? The curse activated, and slowly everyone in the surrounding area began to be absorbed by their shadows, every except Vanto and his family.

?What..?! What are you doing?!? Vanto gasped out as he looked at everyone around him, ?STOP THIS! WHAT ARE YOU DOING TO THE VILLAGERS?!?

?I'm showing you a taste of despair before you die.? Leere stated with stone cold eyes, ?You will watch as everyone in your village is sucked into their own shadows, and there's nothing you can do to stop it.?

?Uuuuwah! Someone help me!? A villager called out, the shadow slowly pulling him down into it, ?I don't want to die!!!!?

?No.. this can't be happening..? Katina looked around with tears in her eyes as more people of the village started disappearing one by one, ?EVERYONE!!!!?

Matan looked on in horror, and then out of a glimpse of his eye he caught Satra and Katon being sucked into their shadows, ?Satra, Katon!!!!!? Vanto and Katina both looked towards the location Matan was looking, Matan started to rush over to them.

?Stay back Matan, don't come any closer!? Katon yelled as the shadow continued to suck them down, ?If you try to pull us out you'll just be dragged down into it!?

?Run! Hide Matan!? Satra yelled out at his friend, ?Don't let yourself get caught!!!? Matan looked over to his mother, who nodded at him to run, and Matan took off running for deal life.












 ?You... you bastard... look... AT WHAT YOU'VE DONE!!!? Vanto roared as he broke free from the bindings and his magical power exploded, ?Stone Magic: Stone Blast!? Vanto called out, and shot out a blast of stone from his hand at Leere, ?THIS WILL NOT GO UNPUNISHED!! I'M GOING TO DESTROY YOU!!?

?He could create stone with his magic?!? Leere had been slightly shocked by this fact, ?So he just manipulated the stone earlier cause it's easier for him?!? Leere dodged to the side of the blast, ?He's not holding anything back, huh?!?

?Stone Magic: Giant Crush!? Vanto created a giant stone and lunged it at Leere, however he swished to the side and dodged again.

?Shadow's Curse: Infinite Pain!? Leere inflicted the curse upon Vanto, however this did little if anything to slow him down as it disappeared as soon as it showed up, ?What?! He overpowered it in an instant?!?

Katina watched from the sidelines, she had never seen her husband so upset before, and this is what they called magic? She had never seen a mage in action before, did her husband always possess this kind of power? Katina suddenly had a new found respect for her husband's job in the past, no wonder he could take on so many challenges and come back alive from them, her husband was strong, stronger than anyone she'd ever known before.

?How the hell did you manage to escape from my previous spell?!? Vanto roared as he attempted a physical attack on the mage, but Leere dodged the attack with his swift speed.

?That's a simple matter, stones always have cracks in them, if you can make the cracks big enough, you have a light that creates a shadow.? Vanto's eyes widened at Leere's explanation, ?I merely used the light casting shadows on the stone from the inside to suck the stone into it's own shadow.?

?YOU BAASTAAARD!? Vanto held out his hand again, ?This time I'll make multiple stone traps to cover up all the cracks! Stone Magic: Stone Entrap-?

?Shadow's Curse: Eternal Illusion!? Leere yelled out, however the mark didn't appear on Vanto this time, and Vanto looked at Leere confused.

?What are you trying to do?? Vanto narrowed his eyes dangerously at the dark mage in front of him.

?VANTO!!!!? Katina's voice yelled out from behind him, and Vanto turned around to see Katina with the mark on her, slowly being sucked into her own shadow.

?KATINAAAAAAAAAA!? Vanto yelled as he charged towards her, and gripped her hand, attempting to pull her out of the shadow, however this proved useless as he started to be sank into the shadow with her, ?Then I'll just-!? The mark for the spell suddenly appeared on Vanto as well, however it didn't seem to activate, and Vanto looked back over at Leere.












?Your one weakness was your wife, you couldn't leave her alone, and that cost you this battle.? Leere shook his head almost sadly, ?Even if you manage to disrupt the shadow, I can just switch the curse between you until one of you is sucked down, now fall into eternal slumber along with your wife.?

Vanto looked down at Katina, an almost sorrowful look in his eyes, and Katina had tears forming in her eyes as she realized what just transpired.

?I'm sorry, Vanto.. if I had only..? Vanto shushed Katina by pressing a finger to her lips as the shadow continued to suck both of them down.

?You stayed here because you wanted to be by my side.? Vanto continued smiling at the woman he loved, ?I married you because of that strong will, so now I won't leave yours.? Vanto leaned closer to the shocked Katina, ?I only regret that we'll be leaving Matan behind, but he'll become a strong mage, and I know that one day we'll all be free again.?

?Yes.. that's right..? Katina leaned closer to Vanto, ?As long as Matan lives, there is always hope that some day we will be free.? Vanto and Katina smiled at each other, attempting another kiss, however they disappeared into the shadow, leaving the fate of the last kiss unknown.  

?Love, what a ridiculous emotion.? Leere looked around the now empty village, ?Damn that little kid escaped, huh? Oh well, I don't have time to spend all day searching around this village for him.? Leere slowly turned and began walking out of the village.

Matan had seen this whole event transpire from his hiding spot in a nearby cellar, he had been forced to watch as his mother, father, and whole village disappeared right before his eyes, these are events that leave scars in the minds of those who witness them, especially in the mind of those who are young. Matan saw the true cruelty of the world for the first time, and his mind could not take this fact, he spent two days in the cellar alone weeping over everyone's death. During these two days travels who visited the village were flabbergasted at the fact that it had suddenly become a ghost town over night, and thus the Village earned it's new nickname, ?The Village of No People.? Matan left the cellar after two days, the events that had transpired having driven the boy into a state of intense paranoia, as a result when he learned magic years later, he adopted transformation magic and used it to take on a new persona, that of the insane man known as ?Chok Vanlugin Hienshin Comero Zashini the Third? or ?The Great Choktow.? Now we return to present day time, where the Fairy Tail mages are arriving at Suntepa Village, the hour long drive having finished, and the battle that awaits them soon to begin.


----------



## Noitora (May 23, 2011)

*Hender Town ? Mission*

*Braska Hextor*










​
Braska, Sachi, Rush, Nougat, Caeser and Jax had boarded the train in Magnolia for the intention of completing a mission far south regarding Rogue Mages. While Team Reflective Art had primarily taken up the mission Team PB&J and the generally solo Mage Rush had also requested to join in on the fun. After a brief encounter at the train station where the group went over the mission then headed off south and prepared for the likelihood of battle. Elsewhere however as the members of the Fairy Tail Guild steamed towards their destination a man wrapped in black sat in a shadowed cave, his short black hair trailing over his forehead. Below his makeshift throne a dozen rogue mages also prepared for battle, with the Six Strifes not included. Scout came running in, panting heavily.
?Sir!? He called out as he skidded in front of the dark robed commander. The black haired mage quirked a brow as he shifted in his seat, indicated for the man to continue.
?Fairy Tail Mages just arrived at the station!? The rogue mages muttered between themselves. There had been a lot of talk about two Guilds lately, the Fairy Tail and the Phantom Lord. The shadowy figure leant back against the rock wall behind him, a smirk curled into the corner of his lips.
*?This can be used to our advantage??*

The train from Magnolia came to a grinding halt in the station of Hender. The town was classical and respectable; towns? folk seemed to be locked away in their homes with the odd man patrolling the town roads with a stick. There were no sounds of children playing yet a heavy weight seemed to push down upon the town, the feeling of fear. The steam from the train filled the small side station as the train arrived, and like gallant heroes the mages glided through, gazing over the scenery before them. Braska slipped his hands into his pocket, whispering something under his breath for only himself to here before moving forward.
*?Town Mayor is where to start I imagine.?* It was not long before the arrival mages caused people to press up against their windows, the flutter of hope in these vile times. Once inside the village it was the major who openly came to them, an elder man using a walking stick yet still carried a warm smile on his face. The look of a grandfather. 
?Well, well, Fairy Tail? been years since I?ve seen anyone from Fairy Tail.? He said with a friendly yet writhing voice. Braska took the lead this time, his blue haired gently rocking in the wind that seemed stronger out here then in Magnolia.
*?That right? We?ve come about the rogue mages troubling your town, anything you can tell us about them.?* The elderly mayor nodded sombrely with both hands tightly clutched around the walking stick ad his brow furrowed.
?Ah yes... the mages? been here six times, hurting townsfolk, all at different points of town? like they were bullying us, you know? They only stay for a few hours, then they are off? but... we?re a tough bunch, we try to keep on going but? children never come out to play, people scared in their homes? this kind of abuse must stop?? Braska nodded as he gazed around the town, the depression was obvious. It would be best to locate their hideout and wipe them out as quickly as possible.

 The Reflector Mage looked back to his fellow guild members. They all seemed fairly prepared to handle some rogue mages, a bunch of Guildless bullies could never stand up to the might of Fairy Tail. Never. He focused his attention back on the mayor and nodded sternly.
*?We?ll deal with it. Do you know where their hide out is??* Before the mayor could answer a loud cackle of laughter could be heard. From across the town a dozen rogue mages strolled arrogantly into view. People darted off into their homes and tried to hide, all but the Fairy Tail members and the stubborn mayor. 
?He was right, six plump Fairies to munch on. Alright lads, lets? finally burn this town to the ground, the fairies along with it!? One mage roared out. The other eleven nameless mages roared out in agreement and began to advance. Braska narrowed his gaze as they rogue mages separated into pairs. Two against one for each Fairy Tail member.
*?They separated; lets? show them the mistake of attacking while Fairy Tail was in town.?* Braska calmly took a few steps in front of the mayor and focused on one of the pairs rushing towards him. His magic was already activated since he got off the train; all he had to do was protect the mayor. The others would also hopefully take care of their fodder duo. The Mission had truly begun.


----------



## Velocity (May 23, 2011)

The mayor explained the situation with a grim determination, causing Sachi to look around and see how bad it really was. "*So the cowards hit and run a town with children,*" she said, "*Don't worry, Mayor, this time: we'll hit them and they'll not have a chance to run.*"

Braska continued to press the Mayor for answers when Sachi first heard the strange cackling. It was obvious who the men were, probably thinking themselves incredibly clever for smearing and marking out their old Guild crests. But what surprised Sachi most was the way they casually and confidently bragged about destroying the town.

"*Oh look,*" she smiled, "*Twelve fools planning to burn stuff... Didn't they ever teach you not to play with fire?*"

With that, Sachi moved to meet the two mages that had broken off from the group and began moving directly towards her. The larger of the two charged forward first, a bubble appearing over his right hand as he sent it forward in a fist. Sachi had already covered both her arms and legs with her Reinforcement Magic, however, and she grabbed the man's fist - halting his advance and popping the bubble, much to his surprise.

"*Bubble Magic?*" she laughed, "*You're acting all big and tough and you use Bubble Magic?*"

Kicking the man away, knocking him out, Sachi was soon surrounded by a thick foam that was definitely harder to move in than normal foam. Muttering something about how stupid it was her opponents used Bubble and Foam Magic, she looked up to see the mage that had used it gloating. "*HAHAHA! You'll never break out of this! It's my special Foam Magic, it's impossible to break out of!*" the man snickered, "*You Fairy Tail Mages are as weak as you sound!*"

At that, Sachi got angry. She shattered the foam around her, her reinforcement magic proving to be much denser than the foam, and walked up to the mage as he became visibly scared. On her face was a look of pure malice as she grabbed him, "*Now you know what the children feel like when they see you and your gang of rejects,*" she said, squarely punching him in the face and knocking him out.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 23, 2011)

Caesar  


After that embarrassing display Caesar got on the train. He walked into his room and folded his arms and thought about his embarrassment. ""Ugh what a bastard , I was simply trying to show my worth as a teammate. It's not in my nature by I owe him pay back. "He could see Jax and Nougat laughing at him around the door. "Get out of here you embaressments !" The ran down the hall laughing the whole way. Caesar facepalmed

"What immature kids. I need something to relieve my anger" Now Caesar did not get a drink or smoke a cig no he did what made him the most at home clean. He cleaned the whole room top to bottom about  two times , he had made what looked like a average room on a train look like a 5 star hotel. If Caesar ever quit being a mage he had a excellent career ahead of him as a maid. He took in a deep relaxed breath.


Well after that I think I deserve a nice organized nap. He put on his sleep mask on and dosed off. Before he could close his eyes for 1 minute the train arrived to the village. "That was a nice nap." Caesar said annoyed , 

He got off the train and met up with his guildmates , the mayor debriefed them. The PB&J team fist bumped in a triangle and promised to come to each other safely.


"Well I suppose these ruffians need a lesson on picking on the weak."

After the PB&J sign-off he looked to find one of the Six Strifes when he found a group of 3 mages in front  him. They were terrorizing  some old lady in the village. 

"Gimme all your food dammit  !"  "No please I still don't have food from the last time you rag-sacked me" He raised his fist  and was about to hit her when he was blasted with a white beam to the face. He was knocked unconscious.

"Anti-Curga"  " Use him as an example and run away like the cowards you are , I haven't had my beauty sleep so I am very cranky I might not hold back." 

The other mage rushed towards him about to attack, "_Requip Long sword ! _HI-YAA !" "Tch , _Enhacega_" Caesar blitzed the opponent with a plam to the jaw making him propel backwards. The last mage stood there scared to death.

"If you swear not to mess with people again I'll forgive you" His legs stood there shaking as he put his finger to the old lady's head. "Get the fuck away .I-I'll shoot you fucker !" Caesar looked at the man with an intense look in his eyes . "*Say that again please ?!"* The mage shot at Caesar with a air bullet attack but with enhacega still active dodging it was trivial  he closed the distance and grabbed the back of his head and followed with a knee. He broke his nose and knocked him clean out , the back his head met the pavement. Caesar adjusted his glasses with 2 fingers in the middle. "Picking on the weak how pathetic."


----------



## Cjones (May 23, 2011)

*Gilgamesh *

_"First it was the long ass train ride, now it's another long ass drive to get to Suntepa Village...don't they have faster means of transportation?"_ Gil thought to himself now fed up with all this traveling. If there was honestly anything he missed about home since he'd set out to join Fairy Tail, would be the transpiration. Alas though, there was at least some good out of all this, he was right next to Karina and the all powerful Mihoshi. Being next to those two could make any woes a man may feel disappear into a simple after thought of couple and utter irrelevance, in fact, what was it he was just complaining about? 

"Guys, seems like our destination is close at hand."

Gil spoke with a yawn as he stretched out his arms and back. One could never knew when someone or something to could strike, so it would be best to be prepared and not be half asleep.  "The village of no people huh, depressing I'm sure because of the name, but I could care less about that at the moment." Gil spoke up as the group began to pull up toward the village. "I'm interested in why exactly does someone of your...taste, even care about this place?" Gil asked bluntly to their cilent Choktow.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (May 23, 2011)

*The calm before the Storm*

*On a train bound for Besaid village*

Both Victor and Micheal were now on the train headed for thier mission location Besaid village. Victor had bought two tickets as he always did in anticipation of his current mission partner and eventual team mate if he would only join the guild already. Micheal was positioned at the window seat staring out at the world as the train moved onwards. Victor was thankful for his partner's temporary silence as he sat but like all temporary things it just didn't last did it?

"Aww how long till we get there I'm bored?" The younger mage complained only 10 minutes into the trip. Victor slapped his palm against his face in annoyance and after several seconds responded to the most annoying yet at the same time most reliable mage he'd ever met.

"It says on the ticket that the trip takes 3 hours now quiet down and take a nap or something." It was times like this Micheal really got on Victor's nerves as he knew from experience that the transformation mage wasn't going to follow either of those two pieces of advice.

Take a nap, what age do you think I am five years old. I'm just so damn bored I want some action already, it's been a week since our last mission." This time Victor simply chose to remain silent hoping futily that the teenage boy at his side would follow his example only for Micheal to open his mouth again 5 minutes later. "You know for some reason I'm getting a bad feeling about this mission, I mean don't bandits typically leave and go elsewhere ater attacking a village? To Victor's great relief the question was serious for a change he responded quickly with an answer.

"While that is true, some bandits simply enjoy tormenting  those who are weaker than themselves." Already sensing the iminent question his partner would pose from that he continued to speak before Micheal was able too. "Well when we're finished with them there will be one less group of bandits in the world and that saves lives." He spoke passionately, even if it didn't seem like it at times he truly cared about the nuisances that made up the Fairy Tail guild cause they truthfully made his life more entertaining.

"You really are wierd." He expected the response and what would come after it. "I mean you act like a loner most of the time but all you can ever think about is helping others." It was true he was an odd ball but then all Fairy Tail members were odd balls in some form or another. "But then that's whats so damn cool about you, I definately want to be team mates with you when I join Fairy Tail." He looked over to the younger mage who was now taking to looking out the window again obviously not expecting a reply from the loner especially not the question he was asked.

"And what would our team be called?" Victor had to suppress a laugh at Micheal's reaction as it was outright hilarious. His eyes bulged out of the sockets and his jaw dropped. Victor found it absolutely pricless, while for one of the first times in his life Micheal Wolfbane was at a complete lost for words. Utterly gobsmacked and starting to mumble something that Victor couldn't make out before Micheal's head shot upwards recovering from the shock and posed an answer to the question.

"We'd be team Bladed predators!" Micheal stated slightly worried about what Victor's reaction would be. Victor seemed to think it over that usual emotionless look returning to his face. 

"I see nothing wrong with that. Very well but it isn't official until you join the guild, which I'm going to have do after this mission's done if I have to drag you the whole way." The tone of his voice was steady and dead serious but Micheal didn't seem to pay attention to anything beyond the first sentence and yelling happliy while Victor rolled his eyes. His mind drifted back to the possibility that there was something off with this mission and pondered what fate would have in store for them when they arrived.

*In a dark room in Besaid village 2 days earlier*

"The mission request was sent as you ordered, mages from Fairy Tail should be on thier way soon enough." A male voice it's owner cloaked by the darkness of the room spoke to three intimidating figures on the other side of the room. " Finally we get to have some real fun." Spoke a female voice among the three figures. "Yeah all we ever get to face is weaklings." Spoke a booming male voice coming from the largest of the three figures. The middle figure smiled and whispered quietly in a menacing tone.

"I hope they enjoy the scenary in the village for it will be the last they ever see in this life. HAHAHAHHAHAHA" His loud maniacle laughter filled the room and the other two joined in as Victor and Micheal continued to get ever closer to the danger that awaited them not knowing quiet what was in store for them.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (May 23, 2011)

*Arrival at Suntepa Village*
​"*The village of no people.. that stands in the shadow of darkness..*"​ 
“Man what the hell? Why does it take so long to get to this place?” Drakor grumbled to himself, sitting on the opposite side of Karina, with Van to his right.

“I remember hearing an old story about this place, now that I think about it.” Karina stated, however before she could get into the details, Gil asked why someone of Choktow's taste would have any sort of interest in the village.

“That's a good question actually.” Mihoshi wrote, “Why are you interested in removing the curse from this place?”

“Ohohohohoho, I could tell you the story behind that one.” Choktow grinned a little bit, “It would also explain why I am the way I am, but you don't want to listen to me ramble on for another hour, especially this close to the village!”












“Could it be because of the rumor about the powerful mage who lies in slumber at Suntepa Village?” Karina asked, catching everyone including Choktow off guard with the question.

“Powerful mage who lies in slumber at Suntepa Village?” Drakor suddenly become very interested in what Karina was talking about, “What do you mean? Explain further.”

“My mother told me a story once about that village before she passed away.” Karina looked down at the piece of paper which had the mission explanation on it, “She said in Suntepa Village, a powerful mage used to exist who went by the name of Vanto Calinta, he took on missions that most other mages wouldn't dare try, one of them was attempting to take down the monstrous Deliora.” Karina smiled sadly, “He apparently fought valiantly against the person who inflicted the curse on Suntepa Village, but ultimately the person used a trick against him, and forced him into a trap that caused him to fall victim to the curse as well.”

“Ho, your mother told you that story, did she?” Choktow looked ahead of them towards the village, a brief glimpse of sanity showing through his otherwise crazy demeanor, “I am the one who created that story.”

“What?!” Karina looked at Choktow with shock, “You're the one who created it?!”

“Yes, it is a truthful events of what happened that day in the village.” Choktow looked almost sad as he remembered every minute detail of what took place that day, “You see, Vanto Calinta is my father, and I am the sole survivor of the village.”

 “WHAAAAT?!” Drakor exlcaimed, “You're the only person to survive the curse?!”

“That explains why his attitude is so crazy.” Mihoshi wrote with a slight sweatdrop, “I can't imagine seeing your only village disappear before your very eyes.”












The wagon suddenly came to a stop directly in front of the village, and you could almost hear the win howling in the silence of what had now become a ghost town. Choktow stepped off the wagon to look at the village as the other mages got out, the sight that lay before them more shocking that anything they had ever seen. Buildings appeared to be ruin from lack of repair, and the sun in the air illuminated many different shadows all culminated into one spot. In the middle lied a mostly broken down cathedral and an inn, and just as the name would suggest, a sense of complete gloom seemed to surround the village.

“What the hell?!” Drakor exclaimed, looking at the middle of the village which they could see from their vantage point, “Why are there so many shadows in one place?!”

“This.. what is this?!” Karina couldn't get words out to speak, “What happened to this village?!”

“I don't like the looks of this, it was definitely done a person.” Mihoshi narrowed her eyes as she wrote, “There's no way a natural event could have caused it.”

“I suppose it's time to reveal my true identity.” Choktow said with a sigh, “I didn't really want to do this, but given the circumstances, and what is likely to come, I suppose now is as good a time as any.” Choktow released his transformation magic as smoke plumed up around him.


 “Ehhh, he was using a transformation magic?!” Drakor stared at the smoke as it slowly started to dissipate, revealing the silhouette of a young man.

 “You mean that wasn't his natural appearance?!” Karina gaped as the smoke began to clear, revealing the exact appearance of the .

"I am Matan, the son of Vanto Calinta, and the soul survivor of this village, forgive me for the deception, but I needed to be sure I could trust you first.” Matan sighed a little bit, “There's not much time left, I'm sure he will try to interrupt it, so let me explain this to you in the short version.” Matan looked back towards the village, “This village had been peaceful for twenty years, until ten years ago it was attacked by a very powerful dark mage who uses curse magic. One of his abilities is the ability to place a curse on you which makes your shadow suck you down into it, putting you into an eternal dream world of sorts.”

“WHAAAAAAT?!” Drakor gaped as he looked at the village, his eyes nearly bulging out of his head.

“So then.. those shadows.. they are..” Karina placed a hand over her mouth, not wanting to finish the sentence.

“The people of this village.” Mihoshi finished for her, gripping her pen harder than normal.












 “My father attempted to fight off the dark mage, and he nearly succeeded in doing so, however we began celebrating our victory too quickly.” Matan looked down at the ground, teeth slightly clenched, “He bound my father in place with his magic, and placed the curse on everyone in the village who had been gathered in that one spot, everyone we knew was slowly eaten up by their own shadow.” Matan clenched his fists together, enough to cause them to bleed, “My father broke free of the bindings, however that mage, he placed the curse on my mother, my father attempted to disrupt it with one of his magical spells, but then he placed the curse on my father, they were forced to be sucked into their own shadow together.”

“No way..” Karina gaped at the village, “An entire village.. sucked into their own shadows... what kind of mage..”

Drakor gritted his teeth a little bit, “I don't care what kind of mage it is! I'm going to beat the shit out of him if I find him!” Drakor narrowed his eyes dangerously.

“Huh?!” Matan was shocked as he looked up at Drakor, “You don't even know anyone in the village though? Why are you suddenly so willing to fight after hearing that?”

“We don't need a reason to fight for people we don't know.” Mihoshi took over for Drakor, “People are still people, they don't deserve this kind of fate.”

Matan couldn't believe his eyes, here they heard the tale of what happened to the village, and yet despite being scared off they just wanted  to fight harder, “These are Fairy Tail mages?” Matan wondered to himself, “I've made the right choice then.”


----------



## luffy no haki (May 23, 2011)

*Van Skylar*

After the long trip they had to make to arrive to Suntepa, the group was kind of exhausted or at least all of them were bored including Van, some good questions came from Gilgamesh´s mouth making the team to discover some information about what happened to that village. As soon as they arrived all of them were surprised by the look of the place and all the shadows gathered there but what surprised them even more was that Choktow was actually the only "survivor" of the place.

The blond Fairy Tail mage clinched his fists in indignation, he was just as pissed as Drakor. He was not the kind of guy who would care about the personal matters of someone else but his sister or himself but the story just made him mad, Who the hell did that person thought he was? going there and take the happiness of a prosperous village...they would pay for that.

"Yeah, you made the right choice. Matan, right?"Van said, his seriousness about this mission could be seen through his sunglasses allowing his red eyes as the blood to show a little shine"We will crush´em "Van said, his attitude seemed calm but it was obvious that he was pissed. The wind blew moving the hair of the wind magician a little as he smiled"They are close".


----------



## Cjones (May 23, 2011)

*Gilgamesh*

Needless to say the village indeed lived up to it's name. Desolate with no life, broken down houses most which have fallen down for the simple fact that one was there to help with the up keep. There was a certain kind of evil to this, the shadows on the ground seemed to converge into one giant shadow that looked as if it could come alive at any time to attack them. Though the worst thing about all this, was the since of gloom and dread that seemed to loom over this place...and the desperation from the this kid, Matan.

Gil had been right in his assumption that the clown, knew more and had more invested in this village than he lead on. He was truly the son of the powerful Vantos, who once resided in this village. Gil didn't know the man, but had heard tales of him, a man from such a small village being as powerful as he was? Truly the world was made of all kinds and had many surprises. 

So here his son stood, tired of everything and finally hoping to mount arms against the man who did this to his village. Gil could only smirk, it was a noble cause indeed, but he honestly didn't care, this village had no worth to him.  Sure, if it was full of people and someone threatened it, he may have had the heart to fight for this place. Though asking him to go out of his way just to save this small village? Especially consider this "Lame" mission he hoped to tag along on turned into an S-rank one? 

Wasn't his style really.

"Look, as long as your willing to give up your money to pay me for this cause. I'll help you out, but don't expect me to go above and beyond what your paying me." Gil spoke lazily as he waved his hand about. It may have seemed rude, but Gil had actually changed his tone. Normally he'd come off as more gruff and arrogant when talking, though this time he just hoped to spare his feelings.

Though he was only really doing this for money, for some reason, he could relate if only a little.


----------



## InfIchi (May 23, 2011)

Jason-

 The Alcoholic mage made his way down the lonesome streets. He could feel the air brush past his face. It was cold, but was it the air or his body. Had his blood begun to run cold with worry of Lacey, They hadn't been partners for a long time, barely got into many conversations... Perhaps, he had truly become attached to the air headed woman, worried that he would no longer be able to see here anymore. The thoughts rush through his mind like trains speeding down tracks. He can?t help them as they come in and move out one after the other.

  Unbeknownst to the mage, was the man that had spent time recovering from his latest attack. ?Interesting diversion, but if that?s the best you got?? The man smirked a bit? ?Then I suppose this will be a lot easier then I first thought.?  He leaps from the wall and lands on the ground with enough force to knock bits of trash around. His legs bend slightly when he reaches the ground, but he doesn?t seem affected. His eyes show no hint of care for the world around him? He is immersed in himself, caring for only his pray and the chase.

Jason can feel a disturbance as he runs, as if someone was following him... But when he looks behind him, he sees nothing more then streets, empty and cold. "Where could they have taken here... Why didn't i just stay with her... Damn it! Damn it!" Jason doesn't have time to spend beating himself up, he wishes he could stop and slam his head into the wall for breaking his promise to Lacey......

 A few months Ago-

  Jason walked through a little town; he?d been stuck on a mission and had finally gotten It completed. Their local bar had run out of alcohol to give to the patrons and their shipment was trapped by some bandits.  Jason had been able to fill in for the shipment while the bandits were taken care of. It wasn?t the most difficult mission, but he had enjoyed being useful in it? Though, mostly he enjoyed giving out alcohol for money for once.

  As Jason marched through the town, heading towards the train station so he can get back home. He noticed an odd sight, a woman with her legs bound in a box, being assaulted by a group of thugs? but more so than that, he saw a beautiful woman being attacked. His notions of fight or flight removed, he could never allow such a thing to happen to such an angel! He threw out his hands and released a wave of alcohol to knock the men over.

  Rushing quickly to her side, he shattered the box containing her legs. ?T?Thank you?? Lacey spoke meekly, but who could blame her after what had just happened. ?You?re welcome beautiful angel. But tell me, how did you get into such a situation?? Lacey laughed a bit and rubbed the back of her head. ?I got on the wrong train?? Jason nodded and smiled at the woman. ?Well, Come on then!? He grabbed her hand and lifted her up. ?We?ll get you back home.? 

  Lacey smiled back at Jason, her heart beating a little bit faster. ?Kay~? The two walked towards the train station when Lacey began to strike up a conversation? ?How did you take them out?? Jason looked down at her and smirked. ?I?m a mage of fairy tail. I?ve got Alcohol make magic.? Her eyes widened when she heard he was a mage. ?I?m a mage too~ But I don?t have a guild~? She giggled. ?And I?m not very good? I got my legs stuck~? She rubbed the back of her head a bit? Jason couldn?t help but laugh at the young woman.

?Well, why don?t you come with me to fairy tail? They?ll help you get stronger.? ?Ehhh!? Really~? Lacey?s eyes light up once more, sparking as Jason offered to take her to his guild. ?Of course and until you get stronger, I promise that I?ll be there to help whenever you need me.? He gave Lacey a wink as he spoke. ?Kay~?


----------



## Aion Hysteria (May 23, 2011)

Fairy Tail Guild
Bri Trueheark and Hope











​

Bri wakes up outside near a tree in the town of magnolia along side Hope, "Ahhh nothing like a good days rest after....." Bri Paused and Hope jumped in and blurted with a smiley face, "But we havent even done anything today, Before we fell asleep over there after eating some cookies from the bakery we were supposed to go to the guild and get a job!". Bri rubbed the back of his head and remembered, "Oh yeah! lets hurry before someone takes that mission that would take us to an island!...I could use the vacation!" He yells while running off leving Hope to catch up. They arrive at the guild to see that it is pretty dead there. Bri ignores the sight and runs over to the mission board to find that the island mission was still there, "YES!, its still here Hope so that means vacation time!!" Bri begins dancing in a silly fashion when Hope butts him and makes him trip and fall, "It's a mission not a vacation hot pants" Hope  says sarcastically still with his smiley face. Bri starts reading the mission poster, "Catch and defeat the mysterious damned duo, prize: 750 coins". Bri looks at Hope and Hope at Bri and they both run to the magnolia train station.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (May 23, 2011)

*Power of an S-Class!!*​_"*What emotions lie behind those hidden eyes.. what thoughts run through her mind now..?*"_​











Matan looked over to the Fairy Tail mages, as all of them except one seemed to be interested in fighting, the rather strong looking Gilgamesh, who seemed to only be interested in money, as he said he would fight if he could pay for him.

“The money you're looking for is stashed away in the village.” Matan looked down at the ground, “It's all the money I could manage to save up after he left the village.”

“So that's where that little brat went?” A voice called out from behind them, “Shadow's Curse: Shadow Barrage.” Suddenly the shadows that ran along the hills and some from the ground shot towards Matan, and flowed into him, binding his body into place.

The Fairy Tail mages looked back to see a man with a black mask over his head, surrounded by four other mages, all with the emblems of the Shadow Vikings guild on them, “Hmph, this looks like it will be more difficult then I originally thought.” Leere spoke up again while studying the mages.

“You.. bastard..” Matan gritted his teeth a little bit, “So you came back after all..”

“Came back?!” Drakor looked at Matan, “This is the guy who did this to your village?!”

“How cruel can a person be?!” Karina glared at Leere, “We'll be taking you all down!”

“More difficult than you originally thought, what do you mean?” Max looked curiously at Leere, he never heard him mention anything being difficult before.

 “Fairy Tail's S-Class Mage, the valiant Kouen Mihoshi.” Leere looked at Mihoshi, “I see, so that old fool figured it out, my plan wasn't entirely a success after all, no matter though, I shall deal with you myself.”

"That's a Fairy Tail S-Class Mage?!" Max looked down at Mihoshi, "She looks so incredibly weak though!"

"How pitiful, if that's all there is to an S-Class Mage, I could deal with her myself." Arika sighed a little bit.

 “I see, the Shadow Vikings guild, lead by Leere Emoten, the council's had it out for your head for a while.” Mihoshi paused, and then continued writing, “You're the one who did this to the village? In that case I shall take you down myself.”












 “LIKE HELL YOU WILL! HE'S MINE!” Drakor roared as he charged towards Leere, however suddenly he got punched away.

“Shut the fuck up dumbass, you couldn't touch him even if you wanted to.” Max spat on the ground, “I hate ignorant people like you anyways.”

“Drakor!” Karina called out, “Open the gate of the bull, Taurus!” Karina swung the key down, and out of the magic seal popped the bull known as Taurus.

“MOOOOOOOOOO! I shall protect Karina's nice body no matter what!” Taurus shouted in his usual perverted way.

“That's fine and all.. just please do something about that guy attack Drakor.” Karina sweatdropped a little.

“Of course.. RAAAMPAAAAGE!” Taurus swung his axe down, creating a blast of magical energy that went towards it's opponent, however the blast was diverted by  punching it away “What?!”

“Oh my, it seems we have a celestial spirit user here.” Arika grinned as she stared at Karina, “I am a Living Doll Magic user though, my dolls are more powerful than your celestial spirits, go Battle Arm!” The doll charged forward, and slammed into Taurus knocking him backwards.

"Taurus!" Karina called out, however the bull spirit hopped back onto his feet.

"I will not be defeated that easily!" Taurus charged back towards Battle Arm.

Serena and Jack watched as the fighting commenced, and Jack sighed a little bit, “So who the hell am I gonna have to pick as an opponent? They took either one of the two I wanted.”

Serena pointed over at Van, “You can take him as your opponent, in the mean time I'll get the sexy looking guy.” Serena grinned as she charged at Gilgamesh, “Hey there big guy, you'll be my opponent.”

Jack sighed again, “What a the pain in the ass she is.” Jack looked at Van, “Well whatever, I suppose I don't have a choice then.”












Mihoshi narrowed her eyes at Leere, “So I guess that just leaves you and me then.”

“I suppose you're right, but I never thought I'd have the honor of meeting an S-Class Fairy Tail Mage.” Leere raised his hand outward, “This is a good thing, because I can take out another strong mage who might interfere with my plan, Shadow's Curse: Infinite Pain!”

“_Angel's Light!_” Mihoshi thought, and wings popped out from Mihoshi again, “_Shield!_” A shield of light popped up in front of Mihoshi, blocking the curse from affecting her.

“That's an interesting magic, I've never encountered it before.” Leere narrowed his eyes a little bit, “Fine then, Shadow's Curse: Shadow-”

“_Angel's Light: Strength!_” Mihoshi thought as her arms became surrounded by light, and Leere got slightly caught off guard as she sped towards him, she tried to punch him, however Leere simply dodged.

“Physical attacks? Surely you know that-” Leere got cut off again as her punch collided with the ground, causing multiple cracks to appear and some chunks of the ground to go flying, catching the attention of everyone on the battlefield, “What? Her physical strength multiplied to such an extent?!”

“What the..?!” Drakor gaped at Mihoshi, “She's THAT strong?!”

“So that's Kouen Mihoshi?!” Max couldn't believe his eyes, “Someone that strong actually exists?!”

“Amazing!” Karina's eyes widened considerably, “So that's the power of an S-Class Mage?!”

Matan looked on in shock, he hadn't seen a mage this powerful since he saw his father fight against Leere, and he remembered the words of his father about how there were mages stronger than him out there. Perhaps Mihoshi could do what his father could not, perhaps she could defeat the monster known as Leere Emoten, the man who completely destroyed his village.

“I can do more than just that, Angel's Light: Swiftness!” Mihoshi declared in writing, and suddenly she charged at Leere with incredible speed, catching him off guard and knocking him backwards into one of the hills that surrounded the village, “Come, Leere Emoten, I will repay the pain you have inflicted a thousand times over.”


----------



## Cjones (May 23, 2011)

*Gilgamesh*

?The money you're looking for is stashed away in the village.?

"Is that right?" Gil questioned as he began to walk off on his own. "I'm sure they won't be attacking any time soon, so I'll just go and loo-"

?So that's where that little brat went??

_"Spoke to soon it seems..."_ Gil thought as he turned back on his heel to look up at the arriving group. There was five all together and this man who stood in the middle, seemed to be the mage that defeated Vantos, Matan's father. Gil couldn't help, but wonder just how powerful this man was to have the ability to not only beat Vantos, but also curse this entire village. Though he immediatly put those thoughts in the back of his mind as everyone sprung into action and the sight of an S-class mage doing battle.

Truly to be in awe could not describe how Gil thought of Mihoshi's power. This woman was something else that words couldn't describe. "Such a small woman, holds that kind of power? Even I find myself to be frightened." Gil said as he continued to watch until a very, very, _very_ attractive woman made her way toward him.

They now stood face to face.

?Hey there big guy, you'll be my opponent.? She spoke to him in such a sultry voice. Giving out a cat whistle like no other that continued three parts before going into one long whistle, Gil clapped his hands taking the beauty before him. Though as his hands clapped the space around Gil began to vibrate, as if the air around him turned into ripples of water. He did it ever so discretely, but a keen eye would be able to pick up on it.

"Truly my ancestral blood has bless me once again. You are the Mimosa I"ve been searching for. I introduce myself as Gilgamesh and you are...?" Gilgamesh flirted as he fixed his bright red eyes on the woman. If he could, he would avoid fighting her. A woman of beauty such as her should never have bruises on her body,  unless they were a certain red headed woman who had happened to still something of his, but that was a story to be put on hold.

Now was the time to get to know yet another lovely woman who's beauty was on the level of his Karina, but not Mihoshi.

Women with power always won out.

"There's no need for the both of us to fight is there? Just come into my arms, and we can walk away?" Gil said smoothly as he opened up his arms. He would get to know this girl even if it killed.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 23, 2011)

*Van vs  Jack*​
Skylar looked at Gil as soon as he pointed out the money issue, actually he could not blame him, the red-haired guy has been like that for a long time now and apparently this kind of situation would not change it. Stretching his body a little he tried to relax himself, he was kind of pissed so he needed to calm down and think carefully about what to do when the time to fight were to come. Accommodating his glasses, the guy took a breath and then sighed letting the anger to get lost in the air, it was not his style t manage things while being pissed off."/I wonder  Who are they?/"he asked to himself inside his mind though it wasn?t long enough until the so awaited enemies appeared.

“So that's where that little brat went?”the voice of a man was heard and the blonde together with all the group looked in the same direction“Hmph, this looks like it will be more difficult then I originally thought.” Leere spoke up again while studying the mages. Van frowned a little while analyzing the people that just arrived, a couple of them looked strong though some others just looked like..."/fodders/"the guy thought again, was that the right word?

Only seconds passed before the battle against the Dark Guild Shadow Vikings started, soon everyone had an opponent to fight. Karina, Drakor and Mihoshi were already fighting. Then “So who the hell am I gonna have to pick as an opponent? They took either one of the two I wanted.”van heard the blond and muscled man who was standing next to a woman from the dark guild, he was underestimating most of the members of the team.

“Well whatever, I suppose I don't have a choice then.”Van heard again while looking at the guy, apparently he had no choice but to fight him but the damn muscle brain was saying it as if defeating the red-eyed was something easy."Hey, if you do not want to fight don?t fight...anyway you can not win weakling"Van said trying to piss him off as the excitement he usually feels before fighting was starting to invade his body.

"What did you just say? you think you can beat me!?"the big guy asked kind of exalted, out of his lazy attitude of before. He was invincible and no one was going to neg it, and even less a little brat like that one"I?m the strongest you know? I?m invincible if you don?t believe me just come and try !"he stated ready for the fight.

A calm but cynical smile appeared in the wind mage?s face as he looked intently at Jack"Yeah, I won?t only try, i?ll completely kick your ass"the blond said before unconsciously release a little of his magic which flowed out causing a burst of air to cover the area announcing to his comrades that his fight was just about to start as well.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (May 23, 2011)

*Fairy Tail vs Shadow Vikings!*​_*"Fairy Tail vs Shadow Vikings.. Which one will win?!"*_
_*
*_​Serena vs Gilgamesh​
Serena stopped in her tracks as she noticed the rippling effect in the air, ?_This guy uses some kind of weird Ex-quipping magic?_? Serena narrowed her eyes a little bit, ?_No, that's not ex-quip magic at all._? Serena took note of what Gilgamesh was saying, and she could barely contain a sly smile from crossing her lips, this guy had an obvious liking for women, which made him a perfect target for herself, ?_I knew I picked the right person in coming here._? Serena thought to herself as she listened to the person introduce himself as Gilgamesh. Serena though for a moment maybe she heard the name from somewhere before, but decided to shake that off until for now as she pulled out of her battle stance for the moment, she supposed she could kill some time since Leere happened to be busy. The man had asked her for her name, and Serena smiled slightly.

?My name is Serena, a member of Shadow Vikings guild, by choice of course.? Serena sighed a little bit, ?Your name is Gilgamesh, you said, I seem to recall someone mentioning that name before, however I can not remember for sure where I heard it.? Serena recalled that Gilgamesh mentioned that they didn't have to fight.

?Mm, that's true you know?? Serena winked at Gilgamesh, ?We don't really have to fight, there are _other _things we could do to kill time.? Serena looked back over at Leere and Mihoshi's fight, and her eyes twitched with a tinge of sadness, though she didn't realize it at the time, ?I'd prefer not to have to deal with the punishment that comes with slacking off though.? Serena looked back at Gilgamesh as her sword began to glow and change shape, ?I apologize for this beforehand, however I have orders I have to follow.? Serena charged forward towards Gilgamesh, 'Explosion!?

Iron Dragon Drakor vs Thunderous Flash Max











​ 
?Iron Dragon's Roar!? Drakor's voice yelled as a blast of iron suddenly came from the direction he fell towards Max, however Max dodged out of the way in time, and Drakor stood staring at Max while gritting his teeth.

?Iron Dragon's Roar..? Where have I heard about this magic before?? Max seemed puzzled until he remembered when Leere told him about Dragon Slayers, ?No way.. this guy.. is a Dragon Slayer..?!?

?You've heard about them before?? Drakor grinned a little bit, ?Yeah I'm a Dragon Slayer, and you're about to be history.? Drakor raised his arm and charged towards Max, ?Iron Dragon's Buzzsaw!? Drakor's arm turned into an iron sword with multiple saw like blades on it's edge.

?I don't think you realize what you're messing with here, pal.? Max grinned a little bit, ?Lightning Magic: Power Charge!? Max charged his fists up with Lightning, and dodged Drakor's sword strike, then sent a punch at him, however Drakor managed to dodge once again, and slammed down with his sword, but Max swiftly turned left, and sent his opposite fist at Drakor, which slammed into him and sent him flying backwards.

?Gnngh! My cheek just went numb!? Drakor righted himself on the ground, ?He's a Lightning mage, huh?! His lightning is nothing compared to the old man's lightning though.? Drakor charged back at Max for another round, ?I'm gonna bust you into so many pieces no one's gonna be able to put you back together!?

?Looks like I'm going to be having fried Dragon for dinner tonight.? Max grinned a little bit as he charged back towards Drakor as well, ?I am going to become the strongest mage, and no one's going to stand in my way! Not even a Dragon!?

Cosplay Princess Karina vs Wicked Witch Arika












​ Taurus and Battle Arm collided blows again, with Taurus slowly gaining the edge on his opponent, and Taurus managed to knock the doll backwards and away from him. Battle Arm however immediately got back up on his feet, and charged forward at Taurus again, however once again found himself being overwhelmed by the opponent's side of the matters.

?Yeah! Taurus is the best!? Karina grinned, for once Taurus wasn't losing in terms of power right off the bat.

?Huh? Battle Arm isn't doing so well?? Arika stared at the fight rather lazily, ?What a bummer, I was really hoping he'd do better against this kind of Celestial Spirit.? Arika raised her hand up, and suddenly Battle Arm disappeared.

?What the?? Karina blinked as the doll disappeared into thin air, ?Does her magic use the same kind of power as my Celestial Spirit Magic??

?That's right, my magic is Living Doll magic, however they don't come from another world, they come from wherever I happen to store them.? Arika grinned while forming a magical seal, ?Go forth, the Living Doll Tigress!? A puff of smoke appeared, , ?Tigress is the only one of my dolls with it's own personality, the human soul I placed in her was so powerful it retained it's will to speak, I had to persuade her to join my side.?

?Mhm!? Tigress winked, ?What do we have here, a celestial spirit mage? Oh, and that's a nice strong looking one you've got there.?

?I don't care about your little slop story, and why the hell is she dressed like that?!? Karina exclaimed after noticing Tigress' choice of dress.

?MOOOOOO! ANOTHER NICE BODY!? Taurus perverted nature blinded him from the swift attack that was about to come.

?Well here I go then.? Tigress charged forward with incredible speed and struck at Taurus multiple times, hitting him each time before he could react.

?Taurus?!? Karina questioned as the spirit suddenly received an incredible amount of damage.

?Moooo... I couldn't... see her.. move..?!? Taurus questioned before he disappeared back into the spirit world.

?You see? I am the woman who is destined to change the world.? Arika laughed with delight, ?This match is over with now, you don't even stand a chance.?

?Yeah right, I'm not finished yet!? Karina pulled out her next key, ?Open a gate to the maiden, Virgo!? Karina swung the key down, and Virgo appeared in a puff of smoke, ?This battle is only just getting started.?


----------



## InfIchi (May 24, 2011)

Jason catches a glimpse of something, hidden in the darkness of the alleyways. "Lacey!" His voice is rough, his breath short. He'd been running for so long now, he couldn't remember the last time he stopped. But there was a force driving him. The hope that he would find the other half of his team. "NNNGGRRRAAAH!" Jason pushed his muscles too their limits, his foot steps sounded like gun shots, He could see it, the frill of her red dress disappear into the alley. 

If they had Lacey, if they had hurt her, If they had touched a hair on her head! Jason was not a fighter, he was not one to get angered, he went with the flow, he partied, he was the first person to have fun... But inside, he loved every one of his friends... seeing them hurt, seeing them taken from him. The anger that welled up inside was nearly too much to bear! He couldn't take it, the pain of losing someone close to him... Not again... not ever.

Jason could see the alley come into view, his hands prepped, "Alcohol Make..." He let the beginnings of the spell out, a clear liquid forming around his fist. He clears the corner, but there is nothing. No red dress, no dark skinned woman awaiting his rescue... "Damn it..." Jason dropped the alcohol to the ground, the puddle splashing onto his foot.

His lungs burned, his heart beat so hard he could feel it pulse throughout his body. He found it hard to draw breath, was it the alcohol that surged through his system now? Was it something he was slipped at the bar... It was hard to tell, but his body felt weakened. He couldn't concentrate, as if his magical energy was being drained away... 

"Nnngh..." Jason drops to one knee, trying to force himself to stand... His vision began to blur, when a figure clad in black approached. "I see, so you are the little mouse that escaped the cat." The voice was... nice, soothing somehow... "Well, it seems in escaping your cat, you came across a hawk." The words seemed dull to Jason's ears... The black figure vanished from sight, not from the blurred vision of Jason... But Jason's vision from himself.


----------



## Cjones (May 24, 2011)

Serena vs Prince of Babylon​
Gil stood still as he opened the woman with open arms. She introduced herself as Serena, and even gave him a compliment, whether she knew it or not, of saying she heard his name somewhere before. It would have been nice if she heard his name from somewhere positive, but he was sure she didn't. When it came with to his name it was almost always associated with either his  womanizing ways, love of money, or his rather violent temper when the situation called for it.

Though he only hope his name wasn't known because of being over powered by that..._woman_.

?We don't really have to fight, there are _other _things we could do to kill time.?

She was finally speaking his language, but before he could speak Gil watched as she turned her head to look at the battle between Mihoshi and the darkmage Leere. Now when it came to knowing women, there was hardly anyone better than Gil even if he could be a bit of an ass. Narrowing his red eyes on her face, Gil could see the look of sadness that came across her features. _"Such a pretty woman with an unbeknown sadness. What exactly could she be hiding?"_ The blond haired man wandered to himself.

Alas she really gave him no time to ponder as her sword began to glow and change shape as she charged and made the first move. In the blink of an eye the area behind Gil turned into a crimson red as numerous weapons began to pour out from behind him, suspended in space. Quickly reaching behind him Gil might her blow head on with ended in a very powerful explosion the rock the area that Gil stood on.

Still the ground beneath him shook and cracked, but Gil himself did not move. He stood with a smirk as he pushed Serena back. Leaning in toward her face Gil gave a blank stare, but his eyes lit up with amusement.

"Aegis..." He said proudly "Frontal attacks are nothing, but child's play when used against this shield." Holding his hand down by his said Gil uttered the word "Houtengeki" as a large two handed spear like weapon shot out from the gate behind Gilgamesh and arrived in his hand. "Houtengeki is an all purpose weapon, so it makes a good first choice against an opponent I'd rather not harm. So tell me, why exactly are you follow this guy? Seems ignorant to me to help out a guy who cursed a village over twenty years ago...unless your getting something out of it?" Gil inquired.

Surely there had to be a reason for her to care about something that she obviously had no hand in right?

Shadow Vikings vs Fairy Tail had just begun.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (May 24, 2011)

*Can't We Be Friends?*​*"Admist the chaos.. Serena's one wish.. what is it that causes her sadness..?"*
​Serena vs Gilgamesh​











Serena looked at the smoke as it cleared, and noticed immediately that she was suddenly being pushed backwards, and she immediately steadied her feet into the ground as this Gilgamesh leaned his head in closer towards her. He started talking about the shield that he possessed, which he claimed frontal attacks would be of no use against it, and were mere child's play to the shield, and it was this point that Serena noticed the gate behind Gilgamesh, “What is that?” Serena pondered to herself, however she had no time to ask questions as suddenly the man said the word “Houtengeki” and a large spear shot out of the gate into his hand. Gilgamesh then inquired as to why she was following Leere, a man who cursed a village over twenty years ago, and claimed it seemed ignorant to do so unless she was getting something out of it in return.

“Why am I following Master Leere, hmm?” Serena pondered over that question for a moment, “I suppose it has to do with the fact that he was the first person I met from a guild.” Serena looked at Gilgamesh with fierce eyes, “I didn't know about the vast worlds because I came from a place of poverty you see, I never got the chance to explore the world, so I didn't know about guilds like Fairy Tail.” Serena jumped back away from Gilgamesh, “I was merely given an offer to test my magic against strong opponents so I could master it, and so I agreed to join Leere in forming his own guild.” Serena looked back over to Leere, “I learned immediately what kind of man he was like, but what could I do about it? I merely turned a blind eye to everything that he did, because escaping became inevitable at the point.”

Serena turned to face Gilgamesh again, “After all, how can you run from a man who make your own shadow turn against you?” Serena's sword started to glow again, “You know I.. never killed a single opponent that I fought while in this guild, so I don't know whatever became of them.” Serena's sword slowly began to change into a new form, creating a flat shape with a pointed tip, “Slifarion!” Serena pulled the sword back, and swung forward sending a couple of blades of air which crashed into the shield, however Serena used the swift speed to the sword gave her to get behind Gilgamesh, “I get the funny feeling you and I could have been friends if we met under different circumstances.” Serena stated as she prepared her sword swing.

Drakor vs Max










​ 
“Grrah!” Drakor swung his sword down at Max again, this time the blades on it were moving like a saw, however Max dodged once more, and prepared to swing another fist at Drakor, however Drakor had a different plan in mind, “Iron Dragon's Roar!!” Drakor shot more iron breath out of his mouth, which slammed into Max and sent him flying backwards, “How did you like that, bastard?”

“Guuuagh!” Max slammed into the side of one of the hills, however he flipped back up on his feet in an instant, “Lightning Magic: Bolt of Fury!” Max charged a bolt of lightning in his hand and sent it flying at Drakor, who rolled out of the way, “Alright you win, it looks like I'm going to have go all out.” Max grinned a little bit as a magic sealed formed in front of his body.

“Go all out? You mean you haven't even been serious yet?” Drakor grinned, “What the hell are you holding back for, dumbass?!”

“Lightning Magic: Static Charge!” Lightning surrounded Max's body, and Drakor looked on with wide eyes, “My entire body is covered in electricity, you won't be able to get past this defense no matter what you try!”

“Oh yeah?! Let's just see if you're right about that!” Drakor roared as he charged at Max, however as soon as his sword touched the swirl of electricity, he instantly got zapped and knocked backwards, “Guuagh!” Drakor slammed backwards into the ground, “Damn my body's all numb.”

“GUAHAHAHAHAH!” Max zoomed towards Drakor, “There's nothing you can do to stop me now!” Drakor barely had time to hop to his feet before Max slammed into him again, knocking him backwards into the ground again, “This match is over, I am the strongest and I will prove it!”

Karina vs Arika










​ 
“Oh, another celestial spirit?” Tigress grinned a little bit, “I wonder if this one is any stronger than previous one is.”

“You called for me, Mistress?” Virgo turned to look at Kurina, “Is it time for punishment?”

“Punishment?!” Arikia looked almost flabbergasted, “You mean that she's a-” Arika got interrupted by Kurina before she could finish her sentence.

“No! I'm not giving her any punishment!” Kurina pointed at Tigress, “Virgo can you please do something about her and that ridiculous speed?”

“As you wish, Mistress.” Virgo suddenly dug underground, leaving Kurina apparently all by herself up on the surface.

“Oh, that spirit can dig underground?” Arika smirked a little bit, “I don't know what you're planning, but it won't be finished by the time Tigress gets to you, Tigress go!”

“I hope you're ready little kitten cause you're about to get all scratched up.” Tigress went go move forward, however suddenly her legs sunk down into the ground, “What?! What is this?!” Both Arikia and Tigress looked shocked.

 “Virgo's ability is not just to dig underground, she can even dig a hole of any size I ask her while underground.” Kurina smirked at Arika and Tigress, “That's not all Virgo is capable of doing though.” Virgo suddenly jumped up out of the ground, and placed two hands out in front of her.

“Spica lock!” Virgo called, and suddenly a blast of magical energy pounded Tigress into the ground.

“Tigress!” Arika called out, however no response came except a puff of smoke, Tigress had actually been defeated, “You bitch.. you're going to end up regretting this.. Come forth, Living Doll: Crasher!” A poof of smoke appeared, and  emerged from the smoke.

“Return for now, Virgo!” Karina called out, and Virgo went back into her gate, “_I'll need her for later since I can't summon Aquarius in this place._” Kurina thought to herself while placing Virgo's key back into her pouch, and she pulled out another key, “Open a gate to the crab, Cancer!” Kurina called out, and out of the puff of smoke appeared Cancer.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (May 24, 2011)

*Leere's Dark Plan*
​_*"As the fight goes on... just what is it Leere intends to accomplish..?!"*_











​
“It looks like they're all putting on quite a spectal.” Leere stated having now stood up from the attack Mihoshi had inflicted on him, they had been standing there watching the fight for a bit now, biding their time with strategies before the battle began, neither of them would just blindly charge forth into battle against the other, “I suppose it's time we stopped beating around the bush as well.” Leere held up his hand, “Shadow's Curse: Infinite Pain!”

Mihoshi went to cast her spell, however Leere had caught her one step ahead, and a curse mark appeared on her, followed by a huge surge of pain that went through her body, knocking her down to her knees, “_Guaah!_” Mihoshi thought to herself since she couldn't speak, however she managed to raise her pen up, “Dammit.. what the hell is this?”

“It's a curse magic called Shadow's Curse, there are a total of six spells I can use with it, one of which destroyed the village.” Leere looked down at Mihoshi with stone cold eyes, “Have you ever heard of the great monster Deliora?” Leere saw the widening of eyes behind Mihoshi's sunglasses, “It was created by a very powerful dark mage, and I intend to make a monster on that level of strength.” Leere turned to look at the village, and then at the fight taking place around them, “Before I can do that though, I first need an abundance of souls, which is why I've been capturing people with my curse, I had intended to do the same with these frail looking Fairy Tail mages, but then you showed up.” Leere held out his hand over Mihoshi, “Too bad for you though, but you will become a victim to the curse, just like he did all those years ago.”

“_You bastard..!_” Mihoshi thought to herself, and suddenly she mustered up all the fighting spirit she could dig into, managing to overpower Leere's curse, which stunned the dark mage completely, only one person had ever been able to achieve that feat before, “_Angel's Light: Strength!_” Mihoshi thought to herself, and sent a power packed which slammed straight into Leere's gut and sent him flying backwards, “_Angel's Light: Swiftness!_” Mihoshi charged forward towards Leere again, this time allowing Strength to stay attached on her arms, and she started sending a flurry of punches into Leere's body, however only two of them connected before he placed his hand out again.

“Shadow's Curse: Shadow Barrage!” Leere yelled out, and shadows flew into Mihoshi's body, binding her into place while Leere slid out from underneath her, “That's quite an impressive punching strength you have there.” Leere coughed a little bit, “I guess getting older has made more susceptible to damage that previously wouldn't have hurt me.” Leere placed his hand out in front of him, a magical seal forming “Time for this battle to end now, Kouen Mihoshi, become one with your dreams, Shadow's Curse: Eternal Illusion!”

Mihoshi looked down at the ground as her shadow started to suck her in, “_Damn it.. I can't.. not here.._” Mihoshi thought about the guild, and everything it had been through since she first joined it, then she looked over to the still bound Matan, he had waited for this potential moment for so long, the moment where everyone in his village would finally be free and he could see his family and friends again. Mihoshi gritted her teeth as the binding shadows disappeared from her body, and she forced herself up out of the shadow with her own will power, taking flight with her wings off the ground.

“What?! No way!” Leere for the first time showed emotion on his face, the emotion of shock as Mihoshi took flight in the air, “Not only did she overpower the shadow binding curse with her own will power.. she FORCED herself out of the shadow that was sucking her in?!”

“The time for this to end has come.” Mihoshi wrote with her pen as she held out her hand, “*Angel's Light: Seven Blades!*” Seven blades of light suddenly appeared in front of Mihoshi, and then went flying down towards Leere, slamming into the completely stunned mage and created a powerful explosion.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 24, 2011)

*Van vs Jack*

The fight between both mages started as soon as Van?s little release of magic faded off. strangely both contenders went all out directly to get into a melee fight from the beginning, no magic being used at the moment."So you a wind mage, uh? Such waste of time!"Jack said landing his big fist in Van?s gut though the blond guy just spit a little before landing his fist on the face of Jack who stepped back "Heheh you should just stop talking and concentrate"the red-eyed young man said giving a knee directly in the stomach of the Shadow viking mage who returned the favor with a headbutt followed by a kick sending Van some meters away, in his way the Fairy Tail magician ended up destroying the wall of a house.

"/So i can not take him lightly/"he said standing up and going out from the house, jack was still standing where he was before"Tell me boy, are you still v*****?"the guy with the jacket asked, something that confused the sunglasses mage"Sorry, but It?s not your business!"he answered a little blushed, who was he to be asking those weird questions?

"Then tell me, Why are you a Fairy Tail mage?"the member of the dark guild asked, though this time Van had no problems with answering it"That?s easy...because I can be free, i can do whatever I want and become stronger, i can have many adventures and know many things like the art"Skylar said, Blitzer frowned at this reply and spoke back"And now you will tell me you want to accomplish some stupid dreams? or that You want to protect someone? all the things you mentioned are useless, the adventures give ya nothing to be proud of it, the freedom is only something that goes against the rules that maintains the order and the art is just bullshit that some weirdos think is the expression of their souls...That?s why you fairy tail mages are weak, you can?t break me boy, no one can"Jack said as van frowned, their way of thinking was completely opposite, the guy in front of him just hates all what he loves.

" We will see idiot, I will smash you to pieces"the wind mage said and then raised his arm and pointed at Jack, his hand as if it were a kid playing guns, his finger pointing at the mage, suddenly the wind began to blow as it started to gather in the fingertip of Skylar, some kind of ball started to be formed as the air was being gathered with a spiral motion resembling the eye of a storm. It stopped allowing jack to see the bullet of air"Air shot"Van said and fired the bullet made of wind which reached a high speed approaching to the earth mage.


----------



## InfIchi (May 24, 2011)

When Darkness Falls, Does The Light Hide? Does it sit and wait for the darkness to retreat before showing it's face once more? Can we truly say there is a light in the darkness when one has never experienced such a thing... To see the light in the unending darkness... But the light is false is it not? Isn't it merely a means of dragging one deeper into the depths, believing they are marching towards a just cause... Going towards the light, making waves through the never ending tunnel of darkness.

You see the light, but you can never reach it. You only find yourself in a deeper darkness... Those who can embrace the darkness, find an inner peace within the evils of their mind... Are they evil, or are they the norm? The people who have accepted their darkness and wear it proudly... But what of those who are truly light incarnate, the ones who see no darkness, for they do not hide in the dark. They glow with a radiance so pure and so righteous...  

"I wish to be that light, To no longer hide in the darkness of my soul." "Huh?" A soft voice speaks out, echoing in the darkness... It draws the light closer... "Hey~ Come on~ What did you say?~" "Nnngh..." Jason's eyes flutter, he can see only light, bright and blinding... His eyes begin to focus, he can see a figure above him, it's a face... dark with golden light glimmering from around it's edges. "Have i died? Am i in heaven?"

"Not yet~" The voice giggles, Jason's eyes regain their full focus and he can see her, the angel before him was non-other then Lacey... "Ah.. I found you..." Jason coughed, his body ached, he couldn't place why, he didn't remember getting into a fight before blacking out. "Hey.. Come on~" Lacey slowly helped Jason into an upright position. Jason looked around at his surroundings.

There was a single light at the top of the little room he was in, the light cast shadows on the walls around them, he could see black bars placed around them, they must be in a cage or cell.. But where and why? The floor was hard, stone? No... something else... Marble? Metal? It wasn't cold... But yet, it did not have the feel of stone. 

"Where are we?" Lacey merely shrugged at Jason's question. "I don't know... some man came up and told me where i could find the girl and the next thing i remember WHAM!" She slams her fist into open palm... "I was here~" Jason nodded and rubbed the back of his head. He couldn't feel any magic flowing through him... That's right! "I had my magic drained by someone..." 

He looked around the room, there were four other cells like theirs, three of them empty, but one held a few shadowed figures... "Hey... do you think?" Jason tried to stand, but his legs shook and wobbled like jello. He had no power in them to lift himself upward. "Nngh..." With a push, his legs give out and he collapses to the floor... 

Krrrreeeaaaannnnnnn..... A door screeches open, a scruffy looking man dressed in asian clothing? It appeared like something you would see a samurai wear on his days off.. "Oh... Hello." The man smiled at them, his chin filled with scruff, he hadn't shaved in days.. that was obvious. "Sorry for the rough treatment, but we can't have you ruining a good thing." The man chuckled a little bit. "It's just good business."


----------



## Aion Hysteria (May 24, 2011)

Magnolia Train Station
Bri And Hope












Bri and Hope arrive at the train station just in time before the last train to the docks leave. "Our luck today has been AMAAAZZINNGG" Bri yells while snatching and dragging Hope on board to the train. Hope shakes his head to regain his vision from all the shaking, "It'd be even more amazing if you'd bought me more carrots" Hope says sarcastically while smiling and looking out of the window with Bri.

Magnolia Boating Bock

"AAAAAAAAAHHHHH" Hope yells in agony as Bri forgetfully and excitedly pulls him by the ears off the train to run out near the boats, "So which one do we take Hope!" Bri asks Hope. Hope shaking his ears "Don't know but you should ask one of those grim looking guys over there, they seem to know alot of stuff about the dock with them having all those tattoos and what not" Hope says smiling. "They look more like thugs and pirates to me than Boating experts" Bri says with a slant disappointed face but he did as Hope suggested. 

"Would any of you handsome gentlemen know what Boat would take us to castport island" Bri says with a giant smile on his face trying to increase his charm. Hope giggles as he watches Bri make an utter fool of himself by thinking the thugs would help him. "Aye look what we got here boys, a fairy!", "Not just any fairy but a 'fairy fairy'", The thugs joke around before circling around Bri. Bri getting nervous "Uhhh well i just wanted to see if you guys knew anything haha so i'll get going now" bri tries to leave the circle panting but one of the thugs pick him up "You ain't going nowhere 'fairy' haha" the thug fakes a laugh and begins to cast a spell when all of a sudden Bri punches him in the face, "Ah ugh argh that little brat!" the thug exclaims. "This shirt is new tyrant, don't handle it that way!" Bri says touching a part of his shirt delicately. Hope then rushes over, "Bri you alright?" smiling and asking. "Yeah Hope, lets go find our boat outta here." Bri says walking away. "Aye punk!" The thug says and makes Bri and Hope turn around, "Lets have a battle you vs all 5 of us" The thugs run and circle Bri and Hope once again.


Bri And Hope Vs 5 Thugs













"Caramel Bunny Soul!"  Hope yells jumping up into the air having his little carmel candy minions shoot little beams at the thugs.

"Vine!" Bri uses vine and puts all 5 of the thugs up into the air and drops them to the ground rendering them hurt.

"Don't you ever touch my shirt like that again like that unless you're willing to buy me 4 others of the same type!....different colors of course!" Bri says with his head held up high walking away with hope flying by his side, "But Bri why would they buy you 4 more shirts for one?" Hope says sarcastically while smiling. "Shutup Hope!" Bri says trying to ignore Hopes logic, "Ok" Hope Begins to grin even more.​


----------



## Noitora (May 24, 2011)

*Rogue Mages Mission Update​*
The Heroes of Fairy Tail found the town of Hender with the intention of assisting them from the threat of the rouge mages. However not long after they spoke with the mayo of the town did a group of twelve mages besiege the town. The men and women of Fairy Tail faced off with the distraction while on the border of the town six mages stood in a line, gazing over the battlefield in the far off distance. 

A man draped in red with long silver hair stood in the middle of the line, one hand wrapped around a staff while the other hung loose at his side. The arrival of Fairy Tail mages was not a terrible thing. In fact it could be used to their advantage. With a soft sigh the mage gazed over the rest of the Six Strifes along each side of him. 
_?Prepared? Find your location on the corners of the town and begin letting off magical power. They will come to you, without a doubt.?_ Jaren, the Staff Mage said with a light tip of rhe fringe of his hat. Moments after he spoke a loud mouth much more brash man spoke up, his arms crossed tightly across his chest. 
_?Don?t be orderin? us around, Jaren!?_ Foric, the Iron Skin Mage blurted out. The two met their gaze with a glare, which was stood interrupted by one of the other Six Strifes? stepping between them.
_?No time for fighting, CLUCK!?_ He began. Cluck, the Illusion Mage. _?Today is the day; don?t want to wait another year. CLUCK!?_ The pair nodded slowly, giving up their hostilities for now. From the back of the line a large man stepped forward. 
_?I?ve heard these Fairy Tail Mages have the right stuff, will be glad to test my amazing powers on them!?_ Tonton said proudly, the Smell Mage. A man beside him replied, as he twirled a revolver in hid hand.
_?Nothing but trash, don?t get overexcited.?_ Cedtric, The Gun Mage. He wore a long blue coat and a cowboys hat slightly over hid eyes. Lastly the mage on the side of the line sitting upon a rock. He licked his lips sadistically while clutching his whip.
_?I hope I get the woman, round and juicy, gyahahaha.? _He cackled. Felix, the Shadow Mage.

_?Enough??_ Jaren said in a confident but oddly soft manner. _?Lets? get going.? _The Six Strifes suddenly separated and sped off towards six different positions dotted around the town. As commanded by their leader, though not overly sure why. While this occurred, the Fairy Tail mages continued to fight off the fodder in the town centre.


----------



## InfIchi (May 24, 2011)

Fairy Tail Guild-

A mage wearing a blue hoodie and yellow shirt sits at the bar, his face a mix of half aware and half asleep. "Gebo-san... What's wrong?" The young barmaid asks. "That mission, It's been a day already. Shouldn't Jason and Lacey have been back already? It couldn't have been that hard to find a puppy." The barmaud nodded. "Well... Maybe they got lost or something?" "Jason is many things, but a man to get lost in a town is not one of them. He is quite good at finding a bar."

"Maybe he got lost at a bar~" The maid laughed a bit. "I don't like this." Gebo shook his head. "What village did they head too? I want to make sure there is no foul play going on." The barmaid nodded and gave Gebo a copy of the mission request. "Thank you." With that, the shadow mage headed out of the guild...

"Why is he so concerned with Jason?" She blinked. "Eh? You didn't know?" One of the older mages calls out. "Those two used to be a team together, Maybe ya heard of it... Black Rum."


----------



## Cjones (May 24, 2011)

Serena vs Gilgamesh​
He was the first person she met from a guild, she also grew up in poverty. Gil honestly couldn't relate to much of that. He had made the decision of joining Fairy Tail all on his own, and poverty? Pffft, Gil didn't know the meaning of that word. She knew of this dark mage, Leere, Serena knew of his character yet decided to turn a blind eye to it and she followed him because he was the person that offered her a chance to master the magic she wielded.

Though the young beautiful female indeed did pose a question that Gil had no answer to...just how do you escape one who can control your shadow? Whatever possible answer it was he didn't have it, but Gil knew that nothing would would make him, no matter how powerful, follow their orders blindly. The two stood at an impasse. Obviously she wouldn't back out of fighting him and Gil wasn't going to let himself get killed.

?Slifarion!?

Gil once again watched as her sword with through another transformation. Hoping to catch her off guard, the Fairy Tail mage sprung into action, but the power of her sword prevented any such action as blades of air ripped the ground around him and forcing him to guard with Aegis. You see the thing about Aegis, direct frontal attacks are mere child's play that can be shrugged off, but long range attacks force the user to plant their feet and lower their guard as they stay in one place to defend.

Truly that was the Aegis's greatest downfall.

Once the long range frontal assault was over Gil could only see Serena as she disappear from his sight and appeared at his blind side. It was almost a surreal moment as Gil turned to defend and Serena remarked that if they had met under different circumstances, they could have indeed been friends.

Like that would stop Gil.

Serena's sword managed a clean slash above Gil's eye as he feel back to put some distance between the two. They were once again back where they started and Gil could only laugh. Pressing his finger up against the wound above his eye Gil began to speak "Poverty or not Serena, using that as an excuse to turn a blind eye to Leere's true nature is truly foolish. If you no longer wish to live in poverty and to see the world, then allow me to grant you that wish my dear Mimo-no...Acacia flower. You truly have a hidden beauty that you don't want to show." As Gil finished speaking the area behind him once again turned into a crimson red wall as numerous weapons floated behind him, suspended in animation.

Gil then reached inside as his hand disappeared with both his shield the Aegis, and two handed spear Houtengeki, replacing the both of them with a very extravagant sword with a blade so clean that the it casted a reflection much greater than any mirror.

"Durandal." Gil spoke. "I have a speical type of Spirit Magic called the "Gate of Babylon" this allows me to connect the spirits of my great ancestors to a "Vault" and summon their famous weapons of the past. The Durandal is a sword that never loses it's sharpness, even if my magic energy runs low." As the gate disappeared Gil pointed the blade straight at Serena.

"So my Acacia do you accept my offer? Or do you wish to continue our dance?"


----------



## luffy no haki (May 24, 2011)

*Van vs Jack*

Jack looked intently at the technique of the Fairy Tail wizard, in his eyes the techniqeu was just a bunch of air gathering in his fingertip though his impression changed as soon as Van fired the air bullet towards him, realizing that the attack could make some damage to his body, stomping the ground "Stone wall"he made a wall of ground in front of him, it looked like a strong defense, the air shot crashed against the wall destroying the surface though it didn?t pierced through the ground"Not strong enough Fairy"Blitzer said at Van still behindthe wall . The blond had his hands in his pockets looking at the wall the shadow viking mage created "At least now I know you have a good defense though...that wasn?t all my power man, if I can?t pierce through it...I?ll just cut down my way forward"the wind magician stated.

Jack was confused by the words of the guy until he felt how the air was being gathered again, Van still with his hands in his pockets as a razor made of wind formed in front of him"Wind blade"he said and the razor flew at a high speed against the wall, Jack felt something wrong this time and jumped aside just to see how the blade of wind cut through his wall easily"Like a piece of cake"Van said smiling while looking at his opponent, he wasn?t someone that could be underestimated easily.

"if you take me lightly I will beat the crap out of you in no time dumbass"the red-eyed mage said as Jack frowned, actually that was not the way he liked to fight, the blond was taking the control of the rhythm of the fight."Then you will see something good Fairy tail"he said and stomped again the ground, the solid ground began to involve jack?s arm as it became brown just like the land"Strong arm!"he yelled and then ran against Skylar who just did the same, he was going to face Jack Blitzer in a physical strength contest...he didn?t know what he was doing. 

As soon as they were face to face, both mages threw their fists against the person in front of them, landing at the same time, Jack?s face turned because of the impact of Van?s punch but it didn?t go that well for the blond who took on completely the big and now thanks to his technique more powerful fist of the viking. First he felt how his head was shook, his sunglasses broke as he was sent flying meters away towards the same house, this time going through the hole he made before, crushing the next wall and end up stuck in the wall of the next house.

He was dizzy as his brain was still moving inside his skull, the attack was really strong, though in his dizziness he wondered why would a man like him follow such a jerk? He managed to get out of the wall as some blood was falling from his mouth and from his temple"Heh, look like I have to go all out too"he said to himself trying to stand up, the effect of the punch still on him. van walked slowly through all the distance he went through until he reached the same point where he was before"Before we continue, i want to know...Why to follow him?"Skylar said trying to get rid of his doubts.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (May 24, 2011)

cjones8612 said:


> Serena vs Gilgamesh​
> He was the first person she met from a guild, she also grew up in poverty. Gil honestly couldn't relate to much of that. He had made the decision of joining Fairy Tail all on his own, and poverty? Pffft, Gil didn't know the meaning of that word. She knew of this dark mage, Leere, Serena knew of his character yet decided to turn a blind eye to it and she followed him because he was the person that offered her a chance to master the magic she wielded.
> 
> Though the young beautiful female indeed did pose a question that Gil had no answer to...just how do you escape one who can control your shadow? Whatever possible answer it was he didn't have it, but Gil knew that nothing would would make him, no matter how powerful, follow their orders blindly. The two stood at an impasse. Obviously she wouldn't back out of fighting him and Gil wasn't going to let himself get killed.
> ...



Encroaching Darkness

"*In the midst of Serena's battle.. the unthinkable happens.. Leere casts aside his guild..?!*"










​
Serena narrowed her eyes a little as the slash barely grazed Gilgamesh above his eye, and he moved backwards to put some distance between them, then he went on rambling about it was foolish of her to turn a blind eye to Leere's evil ways, irregardless of whether or not she lived in poverty. Foolish?! How dare this man try to talk to her as if he knew her situation, however before she could respond the man continued, and said that if she wished to escape from poverty and see the world, then she should allow him to grant that wish, Serena slightly twitched as his nickname for her, however none the less the man had given her an offer he couldn't keep, even if she had wanted to escape from Leere, there would be no way for her to do so.

Serena watched as the man summoned a new weapon in which his two others disappeared, and she couldn't help except notice the color of the sword, ?It's almost as blue as the sky.? Serena listened as Gilgamesh stated that his magic was called the ?Gate of Babylon? which allowed to connect to his ancestor's ?Vault? and summon very powerful weapons, and that the blade would never loose it's sharpness no matter low his magical power became. Serena understood his magic at that point, and she gazed over the blue sword again.

?I see, so even the fundamentals are incredibly different, the result is pretty much the same as my Holy Sword.? Serena smirked a little bit, ?The Holy Sword ?Ten Powers,? a special magic that was last obtained my Grandfather 40 years ago, it is said that this sword has ten forms, although I have only been able to master four of them.? Serena sighed, ?I knew it, we really could have been friends.? Serena looked down at the ground, ?I want to take you up on your offer.. I really do..? Serena looked back up at Gilgamesh, ?I just..? Serena however looked down and noticed something completely shocking, ?What.. what is this..?!? Serena gaped as a magical seal started to form in front of her, however not one of her own, this was one of Leere's seals, ?Master Leere... what are you doing..?!?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (May 24, 2011)

*Tainted Dreams*
​"_*The goals of Max and Arika.. why do they desire to be the strongest and most important mages..?!*_"​
*Karina vs Arika Finale*










​
?Para-para-para-pa-pa! Cancer!? The crab like spirit stated as he returned from his gate, ?Miss, how would you like your hairstyle done today? Ebi.?

?Would you read the mood already?!? Karina yelled at the crab spirit, ?We're in the middle of a fight here!? Karina pointed at the doll spirit Crasher, ?Take care of him for me quickly would you??

?Okay Ebi.? Cancer stated as he prepared to do combat with Crasher.

?Ebi? That's not right, he should end his sentences with Choki.? Arika blinked confusedly at Cancer, ?Oh well, Crasher attack!?

Crasher charged at Cancer with swift speed, however the spirit easily managed to dodge, and went for an attack of his own, but Crasher swiftly whirled out of the attack's range, and went for his own counter attack, only to find one of his arms being cut off by Cancer's scissors.

?What?!? Arika gaped in complete shock, ?His scissors aren't just for cutting hair?!?

?Finish him off Cancer!? Karina yelled, and before Arika could give her doll the command, Cancer used his scissors to swiftly cut the doll up into multiple pieces, landing on the ground behind the doll as it fell apart, and Karina had a triumphant smirk on her face, ?No matter what you throw at me, I won't lose! I will win for the sake of my guild!?

?Tch, you think you're so great.? Arika could have easily patched the doll back together, however she summoned it away, ?I'll show you what you're messing with here, little girl, Go forth, Living Doll: Blaze!? Arika called out, and within an instant the living doll  was summoned forth, and immediately fired a blast of flames which slammed into Cancer, knocking the spirit out of combat in an instant.

?Cancer!!!? Karina screamed as the spirit disappeared into the gate, ?Why you little.. Open a gate to the Maiden, Virgo!? Karina resummoned Virgo back onto the battlefield, ?Virgo, can you deal with that spirit?!?

?I'll try my best, Mistress.? Virgo dug underground again, however Arika merely grinned at this turn of events.

?You're trying that silly ploy again? It won't work this time around! Blaze!? Arika yelled and Blaze jumped away from his original spot, landing in a different spot this time, ?Now finish her off Blaze!?

?I already anticipated you would do that idiot, didn't you hear me the first time I explained her ability?!? Karina called out with a grin on her face, and the area around Blaze suddenly caved in, revealing a far deeper hole dug than before, and Virgo shot out of the ground.

?Blaze!!? Arika called out, ?Do it!? Arika grinned as flame suddenly shot up from out of the ground, formed a hand which gripped onto the ground, and pulled itself out of the ground, ?You fool, it's possible to manipulate flame magic you know.?

Karina smirked, ?I knew that from the start, seems you've forgotten something else.? Karina pointed her finger, ?Virgo finished that creepy looking fire spirit off!?

?Spica Lock!? Virgo yelled, and another blast of Virgo's magical energy knocked Blaze back into the ground. Virgo landed beside a cheering Karina who believed she had won.

?You fool, do you not know who I am?!? Arika yelled as Blaze pulled himself back up from the whole once again, ?I AM THE ONE WHO WILL CHANGE THE WORLD! YOU CAN NOT DEFEAT ME WITH THE SAME TRICK TWICE!!?

?No way!!? Karina couldn't believe her eyes, ?He managed to survive that attack?! I can't summon Aquarius to deal with him either, and she won't fall for the same trick twice.? Karina's eyes widened as flames shot out from Blaze towards her, ?I'm done for!? Virgo however jumped in the way of the attack and took the hit.

?I'm sorry.. Mistress.. I tried..? Virgo said before going back through the gate.

?Virgo!!!? Karina cried, nothing could protect her from the onslaught of the doll now, and the doll prepared to go for another strike.

?AHAHAHAHA!? Arika laughed with pure delight, ?Nothing you can do will save you now! I WILL PROVE HOW I AM THE MOST IMPORTANT MAGE IN THE WORLD!?

*Drakor vs Max Finale*











​ 
?Guaagh!? Drakor cried out as he suddenly fell backwards away from another attack by from Max, and Max started to run before again, ?Shit, isn't there any way I can past that stupid defense of his?!? Drakor gritted his teeth,  and he charged back in towards Max for another strike, however the same resulted occurred, he simply got knocked backwards again, Drakor's body got number and number each time he attempted an attack.

?What's the matter?! Is this all the power there is to a Dragon?!? Max laughed with glee, ?Come on! Get up! I know you can't be done yet!? Max charged towards Drakor again, however Drakor managed to roll out of the way of his attack, ?So you're actually dodging now?? Max charged at Drakor once more, ?You can't win though, it's futile to resist any longer! Dragons aren't able to fly in a sky filled with Lightning!?

Drakor dodged a flurry of attacks by Max while trying to put some distance between them, ?Damn there has to be some way I can get through that defense! Think Drakor, what do you know about Lightning?!? Drakor tried to think of something that could effectively bypass Lightning, however nothing seemed to come to mind until he took another attack by Max, ?Guaagh!? Drakor noticed however that despite his body feeling numb, he wasn't succumbing to the effects of being electrocuted so many times, any normal person would have already died from this many attacks, and then Drakor remembered something Karina told him when they first met.
_
?Hey, you know I bet you'd be exceptionally useful against a Lightning Mage.? _Drakor could still see Karina's grinning face_, ?Metal makes a perfect conductor for Lightning.?_

?That's it!? Drakor exclaimed as he jumped backwards and away from Max, ?I know how I can defeat this bastard now!? Drakor leaped up into the air, ?Iron Dragon's Needles!? Drakor fired a flurry of needles into the ground from his finger tips, and repeated this process a second time, then landed on top of the needles.

?What the hell are you trying to do?? Max looked at Drakor with a confused look, ?Are you trying to extend your life by entertaining me with a circus act??

?No, what I'm trying to do is this!!? Drakor held out his other arm, and placed his metal sword arm on one set of the needles, ?Iron Dragon's Polearm!? Drakor's arm changed into an elongated metal polearm which he then swung down towards Max.

?You idiot, it doesn't matter how long you make the weapon, you'll just end up getting shocked while I deflect it!? Max placed his arms up above him as the weapon slammed down into him, however suddenly all the electricity surrounding him flowed through the iron polearm into Drakor's body and out the iron sword into the iron needles on the ground, ?What..?!?

?Metal makes for a good conductor.? Drakor grinned as the polearm forced Max face first into the ground, ?Well that was more difficult than I anticipated.? Drakor hopped off the iron needles and slowly began to walk away, ?I'm gonna eat a whole bunch of iron when I get back to the guild!?

?Where the hell.. do you think you're going..?!? Max called out from behind Drakor, and Drakor's eyes widened, and he turned to look behind him, ?Do you know.. who you're messing with..?!? Max held his hand out in front of him, ?I AM THE ONE WHO WILL BECOME THE STRONGEST!? Max charged up an incredibly powerful spell, ?NOW GET A TASTE OF MY STRONGEST SPELL! LIGHTNING MAGIC: THUNDER CANNON! YOUR PUNY LITTLE IRON DRAGON'S ROAR WON'T STOP THIS ONE!?

?No way..!!? Drakor gaped in awe at the power Max was putting out, ?He still had such a strong technique up his sleeve?!? As soon as Drakor finished, the cannon fired at him, and Drakor placed his hands in front of him, ?I'll take it without fail! I'LL DESTROY YOUR STRONGEST TECHNIQUE AND SHOW YOU HOW USELESS THIS FIGHT IS!?


----------



## Zoidberg (May 24, 2011)

Time was a weird thing. It can make things feel like forever, or it can make them go by in a flash. For Nougat the trip to the train went by so quickly that he thought they'd teleported to the town they were supposed to save. Crazy really, but to Nougat it makes more sense that they teleported to the place than it would if they took a boring train ride where he wasn't allowed to be friendly with people. Afterwards they began talking with the mayor, but time moved fast during that encounter too. For Nougat time was moving faster and faster than ever before, and he needed to find something to slow him down. 

Punching out a rogue mage was a great way to slow time down. As was hitting his buddy with a spin kick before he zapped him with a fire spell. But as he was busy hitting fire boy, the guy he just punched tried to hit him with a bullet of ice. Nougat barely dodged the attack with a backflip, and paid him back with a kick to the rear. The scalding steam blast combo the two did after that he wasn't able to dodge.

"Ha, pathetic!" The fire guy said. "Why won't you cast magic?"

"Yes! Come on, are you a real mage or not?" Ice dude taunted. "I bet you're just some boob who does stupid shit for your guild while the real mages do all the work!"

"Yeeup. I do lots of cleaning for the guild. Sometimes cooking." Nougat scratched his head, completely agreeing with the two mages in one aspect. "The guild would be really dirty if I'm not around. Then again I'm the one who makes most of the messes in the first place, so if I'm not around it'll be cleaner!"

"You're an idiot!" Both mook mages said at the same time.

"Ti tog ev'i." Nougat jumped back up after being knocked down by a blast of steam. He didn't seem affected by getting hit with a stream of extremely hot gas. In fact, he looked a little chilly. "T'now I, niw I fi. Dliug eht evael ll'I, esol I fi."

"What, he's still kicking?" Exclaimed fire dude.

"One more steam gun! Let's finish this bastard off!" Ice dude said. Both mages created a sphere of fire and ice respectively, and fused it together, creating a ball of steam. "You're dead!"


It took Nougat 5 seconds to take them both down with a double clothesline. Aside from doing the cleaning, Nougat also teaches fairy tail's mages hand to hand combat. He just keeps forgetting he has classes, the dunce.


----------



## gumby2ms (May 25, 2011)

*Domu*
*Magnolia*​
Leaving the guild, after memorizing the mission poster, Domu sauntered on down the street, barefoot. He turned north and continued to the to the railroad station. Upon arriving at the station did he sneak around the lines and sat down on the front of the train engine cross=legged and proceeded to dust off his feet, while mumbling "Damn her, keeping my sandals as collateral for my mission pay."

A deep bellow emerges from the engine as it slowly starts to leave the station as a few onlookers gawk at the plump man playing with his feet sitting at the head of the train with not a worry in the world. The train carries on out of Fiore and towards the direction of the land in question as per say the quest poster's map. 

A few minutes into the journey the train reaches full speed,and Domu then leaps from the prow of the engine, whilst activating his microadhesion magic. The use of 'Microadhesion' allowing him to slide over the tracks with nearly no friction and also allowing his mass to cut through the air unhindered by air resistance. The jump of the train propels him ahead of the train at the same time as giving him momentary speed greater than the train. Therefore Domu is carried on down the tracks slightly faster then the train on his own two feet, onwards towards the 'Land of Pie'. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*FairyTail guild​*
Meanwhile back in the guild the maid, having taken a break from cleaning up after the usual shenanigans was glancing at the mission board and notices a glimmer coming from the poster. 

It was the poster she had seen Domu look at with amazement before he began to beg for a bar tab extension, which she let him have so he could have breakfast and get out of her hair. Along with the glimmer the poster had now started to acquire new text where there once was illegible scrawl. 

'Journey To the Land of Pier. _/a series of missing lines/_ eware only S _/a series of missing lines/_ Free contest_/ a series of missing lines/ _ 500, 000 jewels _ /more missing lines /_ Healthy appetite for Dan _/some smears a map and a few more scribbles/_ necessary equipment is available in Tarchyis. first come first serve'

Feeling a little deju vu the maid decided to air with caution _"Master. Ithink it's happening again"_ And as the old lecher approached, the poster became immersed in light as the spell on the poster flashed one last time.

'Journey To the Land of Piercing Daggers. 
Beware Only S, or SS class mages need apply, Mage Council of Fiore. 
Mission details; If possible; Free contestants of the X777 National Magic-Free Desert Road-Race. 
(Due to the extreme length of time since the tragedy that resulted in the loss of the competitors,  the continued loss of elite guild mages and council special operations mages sent forth and general environmental conditions chances of live recovery are slim) 
Magic-Free Race Committee will claim bodies and/or survivors and distribute to their families.
Fee; 500, 000 jewels upfront, 4 000 000 upon completion. 
More notes; Healthy appetite for danger and risk suggested. 
_//A map accosted with hazard signs and warnings,//_ 
Hazards Legend; 
1. Elssian Sandworn breeding grounds; transportation through region limited to winter seasons 
2. Ruins of the Battle of Serphine; high magic residues still present. 
3. Draktower valley; thought to house numerous Balaam Alliance dark guilds(council scouts teams 1 and 3 lost in area) 
4. Benthar poison, salt ponds; high volcanic activity, noxious fumes 
5. Piercing Dagger mountain range; composed of shear cliff faces composed of obsidian and quartzite. 
All ventilators, animal deterrent, radiation protection, walking trail maps, anti-venom, magic radiation shielded compass, amd all other necessary equiptment is avilable in Tarchyis. 
first come first serve. 
thanks for your bravery Mage council, MFRC'

It happened again.

The master stormed off. 

The now pale barmaid, collapsed on to the floor in shock, starring at a large pair of sandals with tears in her eyes.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2011)

*Jax*

The two mages approached Jax eagerly, cracking their knuckles. Jax smoked his cigarette, watching them walk forward. "Whassup?"

"You bastard!" One of them shouted, charging forward with incredible speed. Before Jax could react his gut exploded in pain and he was thrown down the street, rolling to a stop a few dozen feet away. "Don't be so laid back against us! We're the Outrun brothers, the fastest mages for miles!"

"Awesome," Jax said, pushing himself to his feet and cracking his knuckles. "That's got to be fun. Super speed I mean."

"Oh it is," the other brother said. Jax dubbed him Brother 2. "The best part is beating people up."

"That's slightly homicidal. Do you go to a psychologist? I know a good one, my sister takes anger management..."

"Don't insult us!" Brother 1 shouted, speeding towards him again. But this time jax was ready, and he made the right hand sea, hand glowing with magical energy. "Chain hook." A glowing green chain shot from his hand, the grappling hook at the end grabbing Brother 1's ankle. Jax wrenched his arm up, throwing Brother 1 into the air. 

Brother 1 hit the ground with a thud, moaning, but he got up. "Let's go brother!" He said, holding out a fist. They touched knuckles and sped towards Jax with blinding speed.

Jax tossed his cigarette aside and made sure his hat was on right, finally reaching into his pocket and pulling out a pair of sunglasses. He slid them on with one easy motion...only to get punched in the face a moment later.

"Man," Jax said, "I really need a less lengthy 'get ready' sequence."

Brother 1 and Brother 2 charged him again, but Jax made two guns with his hands, pointing at both Brothers. "Chain Link Bullet!" A single link shot from both hands, striking the Brothers in the face. 

"Oh no you don't!" Brother 1 shouted. "High Velocity!" He shot past Jax, the wind from his speed actually knocking the Chain Mage over. Jax grimaced, and when Brother 1 shot past him again he held a foot out, tripping him. Brother 1 went skidding across the earth but before Jax could take advantage of it, Brother 2 was attacking him with a barrage of punches. Jax grit his teeth and dodged, slamming his hands together. 

"Chain Chainmail!" Green chains bust from all over his body, wrapping around him to form chainmail. The next time Brother 2 struck him, he recoiled in pain from the armor. A single punch finished him off.

Brother 1 charged him again, but Jax simply held out an arm, which Brother 1 promptly ran straight into. He collapsed to the ground, moaning and holding his face, as the chainmail vanished and Jax lit another cigarette.

"Chill."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 25, 2011)

*Rush...*

The Fairy Tail mage sat back and watched as his comrades took down their opponents one by one. His piece of the dozen fodder both step forward, "What's with this guy?" a tall hefty man says while picking his ear, "I dono bro, he's just sitting back while his buddies do all the work. Looks like we got ourselves an easy one tehehe," a tall and extremely thin man says while twisting his handlebar mustache.

Rush steps forward and adjusts his yellow sun glasses, "How about you two be good boys and go fetch me a real challenge."

"What?! Who do you think you are!" 

"I'm sure we'll be more than suitable after we pulverize the shit out of you!" the fat man rushes forward, the flesh on his fists begins to bubble before expanding into two hammers made entirely of fat.

Rush draws a hilt from his back pocket and holds it out, "You two chumps aren't worth using my real magic,"  he says in a dull tone. 

"I'll show you!" he slams his hammer fist down on Rush but when he looks down he sees that he's hit nothing but the floor, "Uh, what...?" suddenly he back bursts with blood and he falls to the ground.

Rush stands behind him, a blade of energy propelling from the hilt, "Now, how about you?" he says turning towards the skinny rogue mage, "You! You! I'll show you!" he shouts, his thin body begins to spin like a top before he drills into the earth beneath him.

Fodder used Dig!

Rush looks around warily, "Where are you..." the ground rumbles just before the thin man shoots up from the ground right before the Take Over Mage, hands outstretched, "Got you!" but Rush punches the man square in the face, causing him to drop to the floor.

"Don't tell me that's all there is...There must be _something _ here that's worth my time."


----------



## InfIchi (May 25, 2011)

Jason/Lacey-

"What do you mean business? What the hell is going on here!" Jason grips the bars and forces himself to stand up. "J..Jason..." Lacey says meekly, trying to cover herself up when the new man approached them. "Greetings, my name is Kaijo Hibari. It is a pleasure to meet you." Kaijo bowed to Jason and Lacey, though Jason just looked at him once more. "I said, what do you mean business?" 

"Ah, calm down, plenty of time for that." Kaijo waved Jason off and turned around back towards the stairs he had come from. "You see... I've got clients, clients with distinguished tastes. They like rich things... how to explain... Think if it like a virgin martini... Some men prefer them that way. A nice young gin mixed well with some ver-" "Shut up... You sick bastard... they're just kids..." 

"Oh my, i think you don't understand what i was implying~ I wasn't saying we take them and mix them up with chemicals." "I know what you were implying." Jason's eyes were darkened by the shadow cast from his hat. "My oh my... you sure do seem a bit rude don't you... I don't know if we'll have any use for you. Your friend though... Many men like a well aged bourbon." 

"You will never lay a hand on her." Jason gripped his bars tightly. "I won't allow it." "Well, i don't care much for what you will allow."


----------



## luffy no haki (May 25, 2011)

*Van Vs Jack finale*
_*Your wall can?t stop a storm! pt 1*_​
Van was out of breath as he was trying to recover a little from the last attack of the earth mage, the question he asked before had only one objective, give him enough time to recover from the damage caused by the fist of Jack, other way he would not care less about the motives of a villain to be...well a villain."Then what is it? your reason to follow him"the blond guy asked, his sunglasses on the ground already broken, he didn?t see point in keeping them with him, his red eyes looking at the big man in front of him intently"It doesn?t matter, the thing here is that you are finished and that you can?t escape wind mage"Jack said as Van tsked, his plan plan was not going smoothly.

"Bleh, like I care anyway, i will take you on now"the fairy tail wizard said preparing himself to fight again"/If I challenge him into a physical battle I will lose/"he thought looking at the blond older guy in front of him"Air shot"her said and did the same as before gathering wind in his fingertip and compressing it into a ball that he fired instantly, jack saw the attack and stomped the ground once again"Mud charge"[/COLOR. the stomp turned the ground  into a wave of mud which moved forward towards Skylar, the air shot crashed against it though the wave not only stopped the attack but kept charging towards the red-eyed teen who had to jump in the air to avoid the attack"Geez...not good"COLOR].

While in mid air Van pointed again at jack using his air shot again though this time Blitzer used his magic again as the ground involved his entire body"Solid body"the air bullet hit it?s target though it caused a little cloud of dust when it crashed against Jack, when it faded away, Van fell back and was able to see his opponent with out a scratch."what the hell...?"he asked though he didn?t have time to think anymore because Jack rushed at him, watching the situation he was not able to dodge though this didn?t affected the wind mage at all. The Skylar closed his eyes as the air started to spin rapidly around him covering his entire body only making Jack able to see Van?s silhouette, when the big blond threw his punch, the tornado-like barrier around Skylar?s body stopped him and sent him away"let me tell ya something, you aren?t the only one with a nice defense".


----------



## Noitora (May 26, 2011)

*Hender Town*

*Braska Hextor*​
The rest of the Fairy Tail Mages were making short work of their fodder foes that seemed to be oddly bustling with confidence. Something did not quite sit right with Braska, these guys were so clearly outclassed but happily threw themselves against the mages of Fairy Tail. Whatever the reason most of their resolve was something to be praised, but resolve was not enough to be able to challenge them. Braska remained still, his hands slipped into both his pockets with the mayor behind him. Two mages charged at him with aggression fuming their souls, one of them making the first move showing he was a Sword Equip Mage. In a fluid arc he drew a large claymore from over his back that materialised magically in his grasp. The mayor watched with wide eyes as the enemy came closer and closer with the blue haired man before him not moving a muscle.
?Young? man! You?ll be killed!? He whimpered out, trying to push himself forward to do something; anything. His old age however forced him to remain in his crouching position; all he could do is watched as the large blade was thrust upwards to perform a powerful downward strike. The claymore came crashing down towards Braska.
?Die, Damn FAIRY!? He roared out. However, shock overcame his features when it did not go completely to plan.

*?Can try again, if you like.?* Braska taunted as the mans blade was dug into the ground beside him. The man blinked, dumbfounded at how such an obvious attack simply failed. He swung his blade again, and just before it came into contact with the Fairy Tail Mage the blade suddenly was forced off course, missing his target completely. He cut over and over, the same result befalling his strike every single time.
?What the hell is this!?? He growled. He was quickly silenced as a fist thrust forwards and collided with his face, sending him down in an unconscious heap. Braska rubbed his knuckle after the punch, he is magic had already been cast upon him, this was a Reflector Mage. Suddenly the second of the duo made his presence known, calmer and undeterred by his comrades? failure; he clasped both his hands together and began to create an element. 
?Wood Make: Tree Spear!? Suddenly from the ground at the Wood Mages feet long vines of wood sprung forth and darted towards Braska. Expected much like the magic sword, the magic wood suddenly was forced off course just before it struck the blue haired man down. The wood mage grit his teeth in annoyance, failing as well. 
*?Time for my counter! Twister!?* He said enthusiastically as he thrust his right palm towards the enemy. The mans hefty clothes suddenly began to twist and become disfigured as they wrapped around the man completely, cutting off his air supply. He struggled as much as he could, but eventually he gave in and collapsed in a heap. To attack he had to release his Reflector Magic, luckily they did not attack at the same time, those duos? abilities could have been troublesome in combination.

After all the fodder were defeated Braska turned to his allies as well as the mayor, a smile upon his lips. They had barely been a challenge by the look of the rest of the Fairy Tail Mages, not even breaking a sweat. 
*?I guess we can question on-?* He suddenly cut himself off as six separate surges of magical energy erupted at different places over the town at once. The power was significantly greater than that of the fodder; that was for sure. One of the wounded fodder suddenly burst into a low laugh as he lay battered on the ground.
?Heh? heh? the Six Strifes are already? making their move? to destroy this town.? The mayor gasped in shock, his eyes flickering between the wounded mage and those whom had come to aid his people. He gripped his walking cane tightly, his heavy brow furrowed deeply.
?Please, you must help us!? Braska nodded to the elderly man, that was their mission after all. The Reflector mage quickly spoke up before anyone else could come up with the only option to handle this.
*?It looks like we?re splitting up. Each take on one of these Strifes? Fairy Tail isn?t about to be disgraced by a bunch of Rogues.?* He said as he slipped both hands into his pockets. This mission was already becoming slightly more complicated than he had first thought. That is what made being a mage so exciting, every day was very unpredictable.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 26, 2011)

*Hender Town*

Rush smirked as he felt the presence of the 6 new energies, he knew that these 12 chumps couldn't be all there was to this mission. Braska stepped forward and stated the obvious course of action, "Well no shit Sherlock," he says, powering down his weapon and restrapping the hilt to the back of his belt. 

He closes his eyes as he focuses on the 6 separate pillars of magical energy, "They're all about the same level of strength from what I can tell..." he says to himself before opening his eyes, "So! How about a little competition!"

The other 5 mages turn towards him, confused, "6 opponents, 6 of us, we all get one. The first to beat their Stripe or whatever and make it back here is the winner!"

A spark in his eye forms as he grins madly, "Sounds good? Though so, now let the competition begin!" he raises his hand, fur sprouting from the visible points in his body, and his teeth turning into fangs, *"Fenrir Soul!"*

Without looking back at his fellow Fairy Tail Mages he darts forward like a bat out of hell, zooming through the streets, "Alright, I've got a lock on this guy...Now to beat him and take my prize!" even though there was no prize Rush held victory in itself to be a trophy worth fighting for, and this time was no exception.


----------



## tgre (May 26, 2011)

"*Tartarus, try not to eat the walls as you come in."* Temu sighed as he caught Tartarus nibbling on the corner of the great cobblestone wall. *"It's not yours to eat."*

The great Wyvern grunted with disdain. Temu reached into his pouch and produced a few large, smooth pebbles, suddenly Tartarus started wagging its tail like a dog, knocking over the tables behind it and causing a ruckus. It's scaly eyes opened up, as if transfixed on the pebbles, Temu grinned as he threw one in the air. 

Like the snap of a whip, Tartarus lunged and retracted as it caught the pebble in its mouth, crunching noisily as it did.

A few families walked by and whispered in hush tones to their children. Temu, with his reptilian-like hearing, heard every word.

*"Don't go near him or his pet dragon, they look incredibly dangerous!"*
*"Look at that gigantic beast, I bet he could set it loose on us all!"*
*"Oh my God! If that thing comes near us, I'm leaving Magnolia!"*

Temu ignored the jibs and focused on his coffee which was getting more and more cold as time went on.

As he lit up another cigarette, Tartarus' nose kept nudging Temu's rib and Temu turned around,* "Wha- oh hey buddy, sorry. I forgot you were still hungry haha,"* he emptied his pouch which was filled with an odd assortment of rocks, pebbles and granite onto a large tray-sized plate and set it down in front of Tartarus, who immediately dug into it.

*"Umm... excuse me sir."*

Temu turned around to find a small boy, disheveled and begging for money, the boy was shivering in fear as he was so close to the Wyvern, but he looked like he hadn't eaten in days.

*"Could you spare a few coins for myself and my sister? She's working late again right now and she doesn't know I'm begging on the streets so if you see her, don't tell her please."*

Temu lifted his hand and the boy closed his eyes and flinched, as if he was going to be hit.

Surprised Temu, pulled back his sleeve to produce some gold coins and grinned, *"Here you are champ, and don't worry about Tartarus over there-"* he gestured to his Wyvern, *"He's friendlier than a labrador!"*

Tartarus looked up and gave a dumb sort of look at Temu, and then resumed wagging its tail, knocking over the tables which had just been set up.

The kid giggled, *"Coul-Could I pat him?!"*

Temu laughed, *"Are you serious? He loves getting pet! Go on... he loves a good belly-rub every now and then."*

As he watched the kid play with Tartarus a little more, Temu reflected on his own childhood: where did he come from? Was he poor? Was he rich? How did Tartarus and he, meet? Was Temu Sliprain even his real name?!

As the kid bade farewell to Temu to pick up food groceries for himself and his sister, Tartarus curled on the ground next to Temu and began dozing off. Temu's stomach gave off a loud growl.

*"Oh shit... I just gave the last of my money to that kid. Goddamit!"*

Temu yawned and drained the remainder of the coffee in one gulp and lit up another cigarette, *"Come on Tart, we're leaving."* As he got up, he scratched the back of his neck where the slight twinge of pain one normally gets after a tattoo started acting up again.

*"It's time we went job hunting again."*


----------



## InfIchi (May 26, 2011)

Gebo Soma-

The S-class mage wandered the town where Jason and Lacey were supposed to be. He could sense there was something wrong in this town, something that no one was speaking of. "This is the house?" Gebo leered up at the massive white home. This was the house where Jason had gone, investigation was needed, he'd have to look into every aspect of this mission. Find out of Jason had completed it or not and see if he had spoken to anyone about it.

With a powerful knock, the homeowners can hear the door rattle on it's hinges. "W...Who is it?" Charles Montague shouts from a safe spot in the living room. "I'm Gebo Soma of Fairy Tail. I'm looking for information on Jason and Lacey, the two mages who came about this lost puppy." Charles and Virginia look at each other and both gulp deeply. 

"We... We haven't heard anything about a Jason... Or a Lacey... Please go away!" Those words infuriated Gebo, His thoughts went black... FWAM!!!! The door flew past Charle's head, embedding itself within his white brick walls. "I will ask you again." Charles's began to shake, this man... he was frighting... "T...They left here... Y..Yesterday." Charles barely stutters the words out. "They... they haven't come back yet..." Gebo nods and turns his back to the man. "That wasn't so hard now, was it?"

Elsewhere-

The man known as Hibari had left the room, leaving Jason and Lacey alone once more with the children. They couldn't hear what was going on upstairs, but they had an idea... "Lacey... I'll need to focus for this one... And i'll need you to focus with me ok?" Lacey nodded, unsure of what Jason was planning. "Girls, i need you to find something in your cell to hide behind all right? a crate or anything... Just something to cover yourselves with alright?" 

The girls all cry out a faint response, Jason can barely make them out as they scatter about their cell, grabbing planks of wood and crates, moving them in front of the cage like Jason had said. "Alcohol Make Woman." Jason focuses a few feet in front of him, using what little magic he had regain to form a liquid statue of a woman. "Lacey, use Explosive container and keep the timer on a long fuse, alright?" "...O... Okay..." Lacey lets out a sigh, she looks at the statue and focuses all her might on it.

There was no chance to screw this up... she had to focus, had to concentrate. Her thoughts were wrapped around the statue, her magic would be wrapped around the statue. "Explosive container." She closes her eyes, focuses all her thoughts on the statue. Planks of wood begin to form out of thin air, they morph around the statue, a perfect fit. Sealing up every bit of alcohol inside. "Perfect.""I... I did good?"  Lacey opens her eyes, letting out a heavy breath. "Yes, very good." 

Upstairs-

Hibari and his men sat around a bar, empty tables with white clothes throne over them acting as their seats. Hibari himself stood behind the wooden bar, pouring a drink for what he felt was a job well done. "Excellent, now call the parents. Inform them we have their children and if they want them to be set free, it's one million jewels each. Tell them, if they can't pay, their little prides and joys go to slavery." "Right boss." One of the men nods, his face shrouded in shadow.

"Excellent, now onto the next order of business, those brats from fairy tai-" BOOOOM!!!! Hibari is cut off by a thunderous boom, the floors and walls shake, the tables vibrate with great force, he could even see the door to the basement had blown open... "What the hell happened!?" Hibari threw his glass down to the ground, shattering it into hundreds of shards. He makes his way to the now open doorway. Throwing caution to the wind and bolting down the stairs.

However, midway he is forced to stop... what he sees, he can't believe. The north wall of the basement had been blown open, the cage he had placed the fairy tail mages in left a mangled mess... The cage with the children unlocked... "Which one of you idiots... LEFT THE KEY TO THE CAGES IN THE BASEMENT!!!!!!" 

Hibari rushed back upstairs, if the door was there, he would have slammed it. "I Give you all a simple task! Keep the children locked away! YET YOU LEAVE THE ONE THING THAT KEEPS THE LOCK FROM OPENING WITH THEM!? WHICH BUFFOON WAS CHARGED WITH WATCHING THEM!? WHOSE TURN WAS IT!? SPEAK UP NOW AND I MAY NOT REMOVE YOUR VOCAL CORDS!"
Hibari slams his fist on the bar, creating a visible split in the wood.

"Th...The one you sent to call the parents sir...." "GET OUT! GET OUT AND GET THEM YOU DAMNED FOOLS!" "YES SIR!!!" The men rush out of the building, frightened by their bosses yelling. "Idiots... all of them."


----------



## Bluebeard (May 26, 2011)

*Dane Braxley~*

*"It's time we went job hunting again." *

Suddenly, Temu hears laughter and then what sounds like a person landing softly on the ground. He turned around to see a tall man standing there. He's not exactly your normal, run-of-the-mill type of man either. His hair is blue (either dyed or natural, you really couldn't tell) and fancy, but baggy clothes. He also had what appeared to be heart-shaped marks below each of his eyes. Finally, we come to his lips. They were in a smile, which even if you looked at couldn't really tell you anything about him. *"Job hunting, eh?" *The man asked, a hand behind his head as he looked up into the sun. *"That's what people call it today?"* He asked, as if it was strange that Temu had said this.

The Dragon of Rock of course recognizes this man as Dane Braxley, Fairy Tail's resident clown, literally. He also had the nickname of 'Comedian'. Always the one to joke around, Dane didn't take anything truly serious and the smile on his face was evident to that. *"Temu Sliprain..."* He said, then his eyes drifted down to Temu's loyal wyvern that was always at his side, *"And his little dog too."* After he said that, Dane immediatly doubled back and grabbed his stomach, for he had start laughing hard.

Temu merely stared at the strange man who didn't seem to be sane at all. *"Dane, what do you want?" *The clown suddenly stop laughing and spins on one foot and stops as soon as he gets close too Temu. They're now eye-to-eye. *"You're a mysterious man Temu... No one really knows anything about you, I doubt you even do!" *He stated, spinning back to where he was before once he was done.

*"But I like you, Sliprain, whatever kind of last name that is... You see, I'm building a team!"* He announced, clapping his hands. "*I need a new partner since my last one died rather mysteriously..." *

*"I've been going around... Asking everyone to join, but they don't seem to want to party with me..." *He said, a frown forming on his face. *"I'm not suprised... People have always called me a freak, ever since I was twelve..." *He started to sob with huge tears and fell on his knees. *"Why is my life so tragic!"*

*"BOO-HOO! BOO-HOO! BOO-HOO!"* He whined, hysterically.

People start to look at the crying clown. It was a strange sight.* "Just kiddin'"* Dane said, winking and then standing up. *"That was my performance as the sad clown whose always been named a freak since he was twelve..." *The people in the crowd started to clap. Dane took a curteous bow. They were well accustomed to the mage's strange plays.

Dane then looked over to Temu and smiles, *"So seriously, do you wanna join?"* He asked. Say what you will... the clown was a good actor.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (May 26, 2011)

*My Only Friends*​_"*All of them have vanished completely.. what is this feeling welling up inside my heart..?!*"_










​
Mihoshi landed back on the ground, and looked over at where the explosive attack had slammed into Leere, even if he had managed to survive it by now he'd be unconscious, and Mihoshi gave a small sigh, the fight had been pointless from the start to begin with, Leere's plan would have taken at least a dozen or more years in order to accomplish just based on what he would need to build a monster that size. Mihoshi decided to not give it any more thought, and turned around to go help the others, however before she could make even a single step a surge of magical power caught her attention.

“Shadow's Curse: Dark Lord!”Leere screamed, and suddenly he burst up out of the ground into the air with a new demonic looking form, and a grin on his face, “This is my ultimate curse, once I place it on myself it can not be unwritten, I will be stuck in this form until I die.” Leere narrowed his eyes as he looked across the battlefield, all of the mages that he specifically trained were still fighting their opponents? Two of them even looked to be going all out, “What a pathetic bunch the lot of you are, I trained you specifically for moments like this, and yet you haven't defeated your opponents yet?” Leere held his hand out, “Shadow's Curse: Eternal Illusion, activate!”

“Gnnnnnngh!” Drakor planted his feet in the ground, and went flying backwards as the powerful attack of Max slammed into him, Drakor tried his best to hold the attack off, however it proved to be far more powerful than he first assumed, “Dammit.. I can't hold this..” The attack nearly slammed Drakor into one of the hillsides, however before it could slam him against the hillside, the attack dissipated, “What..?” Drakor noticed the magic seal around Max, “What the hell is that?!”

“What the.. what is this?!” Max looked down as a magical seal formed above the mark on his left arm, and suddenly his shadow started to suck him down, “WHAT?!” Max turned to look at Leere, who had a grin on his face, his hand outstretched, and a magical seal currently active, “YOU.... BASTARD!!!! YOU PROMISED ME!! IF I JOINED YOU I WOULD BECOME THE STRONGEST!” Max gritted his teeth as he held his hand out again, “TRAITOR! I'LL KILL YOU FOR THIS!” Max prepared to fire another Thunder Cannon, however a scream caught him off guard before he could fire the attack, and Max turned to look over at Arika.

“Wha... this is..!!” Arika looked down to notice that a magical seal had formed above the mark which she had placed on her left hand, “No way.. one of Master Leere's curses?!” Arika's shadow slowly started to sink down into her own shadow, “What?! WHY?! WHY IS HE DOING THIS?!” Arika gritted her teeth as she looked down, “I DID EVERYTHING ACCORDING TO HIS ORDERS! I WAS DESTINED TO CHANGE THE WORLD, HE TOLD ME THAT!!! So why..?!” Arika looked over at Max and noticed he too had fallen victim to the curse,“What..?”

“What's going on here?” Karina couldn't believe her eyes as she watched the two mages slowly being sucked into their own shadows, “Why is the curse affecting them, he never had time to..” Karina's eyes widened, the guild marks on their bodies, they hadn't been guild marks from the start, they had been curse marks implanted by Leere, "No way!! He planned it from the very start?!"












 “Arika.. what the hell..?” Max's eyes went wide as he noticed that she too had fallen to the curse, had this been their intended fate from the start? Had Leere merely planned on using them from the start? The truth slammed into Max hard, he had been played for a fool completely, Leere had merely been toying with his dreams the entire time, preparing to crush them at a moment's notice whenever he felt like it, and Max had lost his will to fight back at this point.

“So then we were fools from the start..” Arika had come to the same conclusion that Max had, they must have been played from the very start, Leere lured them in based on their previous beliefs, and so used them until he felt they had served their purpose, and then planned to dispose of them like rag dolls, and Arika's doll Blaze disappeared into thin air as her will to fight disappeared also.

“What.. what the hell..?!” Jack gritted his teeth, “WHY AM I GOING OUT LIKE THIS?! I AM INVINCIBLE!! NOTHING IS SUPPOSE TO BE ABLE TO BEAT ME!!” Jack turned to look at Leere, “You.. you lied to us.. YOU LIED TO ALL OF US!!” Jack yelled, however before he could go to attack Leere, Jack had noticed that everyone else had been afflicted by the curse too, and he had been brought back to the time when he first joined a guild, and failed on his mission which resulted in him only being able to save one teammate, “No way.. it's happening again..”

Mihoshi looked on in complete and utter shock, the guild mates, the people who had been in Leere's guild, and who had helped them all suddenly started falling victim to his curse one after the other, although how did Leere have time to place the curse on them, when he had been fighting her the whole time? The answer immediately rushed to Mihoshi's mind, and she turned to Leere with a fierce look of rage on her face, removing her sunglasses to reveal her sky blue eyes, “What have you done?!”

"What have I done?” Leere grinned at Mihoshi, “What I have done should be quite obvious, they had the curse marks placed on them from the moment they joined the guild.” Leere laughed as Mihoshi's rage only grew, “Did you think I couldn't place curses on anyone without them activating? I choose when and where I want my curses to activate or deactivate.”

Serena looked on in shock as everyone in the guild slowly started to be sucked down into her own shadows, and suddenly that's when everything clicked in her mind, the marks that Leere had placed on them claiming to be the mark of the guild, they weren't guild marks at all, they were the mark one of Leere's curses, the Shadow's Curse: Eternal Illusion, Leere had intended on disposing of them from the start, he just hadn't activated the curse up until now, they had done their job for him, and had been wasted as pawns.












Serena gritted her teeth, and suddenly her sword glowed, and changed back into it's regular form, and she slammed it into the ground, cutting it up and disrupting the view of her own shadow, allowing her to jump away from the shadow that was sucking her in as the mark disappeared from her body, unfortunately the other members of her guild hadn't been so lucky, they had all been sucked into their own shadows before they even had a chance to fight back, “Jack.. Max.. Arika..” Serena gritted her teeth so hard they nearly cracked as she turned to look at Leere, “You.. how could you..?!” Serena gripped her sword so hard her hands started to bleed as the sword began to glow, changing into the form of Slifarion, “Jack, Max, Arika... HOW CAN YOU JUST THROW PEOPLE'S LIVES AWAY SO EASILY?!”

"You managed to escape, huh?" Leere pondered for a moment, then laughed at what Serena said, “How could I throw people's lives away so easily?” Leere grinned as he floated down and landed on the ground, “That's quite simple my dear na?ve Serena, it's because you never meant anything to me in the first place.”

“YOU BASTAAAARD!” Serena charged forth with a speed that surprised Leere, and before he could dodge she slammed into him with her sword, knocking him backwards, the sword glowed and changed once again, “EXPLOSION!” Serena charged forward, and slammed the sword into Leere with all her might, creating an explosion which knocked him back into one of the hill sides, although the smoke obscured whether she did any damage to Leere or not. Mihoshi stood by watching the scene unfold before her, keeping her thoughts to herself, however her eyes widened when she caught a flash of movement, and she immediately went to cast a spell.

“Are you quite finished yet?” Leere emerged from the smoke with only minimal damage from Serena's attack, and Serena was completely stunned, “Your little one man army is a nice show, but unfortunately this is the end of the line for you, now become my puppet, Shadow's Curse: Masked Visage!” Leere called out, however before he could a shield of light appeared in front of Serena blocking the curse from hitting her, “Mihoshi you bitch.” Leere turned to look at Mihoshi with a slight snarl on his face.

“This fight is between you and me,” Mihoshi looked over at Serena with a sad smile on her face, then back to Leere, “It doesn't concern anyone else, now prepare yourself, because I'm not holding back any more.” Mihoshi glared at Leere with an incredible amount of rage, “This time you're going to be the one in pain!”


----------



## InfIchi (May 26, 2011)

"Huff... Huff... Huff...." Lacey and Jason breath hard, Jason decided to take up the back of the group, with Lacey leading the five young girls away from the building. Jason turned his head back every few seconds, making sure they were not being followed. The escape had worked out as he had planned so far, it was simple, but the hard part was coming up. To return the children before the kidnappers caught up with them...

Jason looked the little girls over, they looked hungry, their clothes were coated with days worth of dirt... how could someone treat a child like that? His heart burned with an anger he hadn't felt in a long time... but he had to focus more on his concern for their safety now rather than how they were treated then.

He was far from 100%, he could feel his muscles weakening with every step... But Lacey, she still had her magical reserves. However, she was far from ready to handle these guys... maybe if they were both at 100 they could handle it... "It'll be alright." Lacey looks ahead of her, keeping her eyes open... "I'll take care of it Jason... I'll... I'll be strong..." A smirk sneaks it's way across Jason's face.. "Alright, i trust you Lacey."

Across Town-

"What was that?" Gebo looked up into the air, he had heard a rumble from somewhere in town... While scanning the area, he could see a cloud of smoke in the distance, past a sea of houses and buildings. "That can't be coincidence." Gebo adjusted his hoodie and took off running, his goal was to find Jason and Lacey before it was too late.


----------



## tgre (May 27, 2011)

Temu couldn't stop grinning, he liked clowns, they were always a source of entertainment.

Temu slunk his hands into his pockets and pulled out a cigarette and in one fluid motion lit it without even drawing a breath.

Tartarus slumped naturally to his side and the great beast stretched its wings out and yawned, *"Alright you big brute, I know you're tired but I'm hungry!"*

He looked at Dane and grinned, *"Well Dane, may I introduce my friend and closest companion- Tartarus"*

Tartarus looked lazily at Dane and sniffed the air around him, it gave out a low grown... as if it were purring to let Temu know that he was all good.

*"What was that?!"* The clown-grin hadn't faded from Dane's face.

Temu smiled back, *"Tartarus, like all animals have sort of a sixth sense. They can sorta sense the good and bad in people, I think he finds you alright. You two will get along."*

Temu slapped the Wyvern on the back and gave a vigorous rub, Tartarus growled even lower, enjoying the heavy patting, *"Not to worry though, this big brute is alright as well, he won't a hurt a thing unless I want him to."*

Dane pulled out a massive rock seemingly from nowhere and presented it to Tartarus and bowed low, "A GIFT FOR THE BEAST OF SLIPRAIN!"

Temu saw the sincere bow he took and cracked up, *"You really are a clown of a person!" *Temu looked up and Dane was smiling as well, *"Lead the way comrade!"*


----------



## gumby2ms (May 27, 2011)

*Domu*​???​
An odd feeling. 

falling.
heat.

Domu opens his eyes to see that he is flying through ash and smoke at an incredible rate. 

Panicking briefly Domu, flailing his limbs around, quickly calms himself and retains his focus on his mircoadhesion spell and takes a second to come to terms with what happened to put himself in such a position.

He awoke, before that he was on his way to a mission. His mission and he was riding the rails then......

"Shit asleep at the wheel." Domu cries coming to realization of his folly. 

Coming to his sense Domu starts talking himself to a solution. "So landing. How to land.... magic?" He shrugs.

"So exacohesion or femtocohesion, hard or soft.? bounce or pierce? "

"gigadhesion or microadhesion? stop or slide?"

While musing on the many magical ways to stop he tries to take in the area that he is now streaking quickly through while plummeting towards the ground and comes to a realization. 
"Way to fast. *Why am I going so fast*" He yells out.

Little did Domu know there were reaons for such speed.
-The railroad leaving magnolia had a downward grade, and while snoozing not only did Domu maintain most of the high speed he obtained from boosting off the train, but he also continued to speed up unhindered by friction due to his microadhesion spell. 

-So Domu, who was was sleeping, was not riding the rails at the speed of a locomotive, but a speed rarely ever seen even by magical projectiles and spells. 

-Upon reaching a emergency brake failure runoff for trains moving at conventional speed down a steep corner, this maddeningly fast moving, obese, sleeping, Fairy Tail Mage, was launched high into the atmosphere.

This all was happening while Domu was sleeping, before he was awoken by the heat of the ash, smoke and fading dreams.

Domu once again steeled himself and quickly used alternating gigadhesion and microadhesion to slow his incredible descent from the heavens. 

Sweat poured from his pores, face turning read and tears falling from his eyes Domu managed to slow to what felt like a pace which he could deal with at the cost of the vast majority of his magical power. 

The ground detail now readable and his location now stable enough Domu had to use one last drastic spell to land. This landing, now with much less magic power to deal with when he first thought about ending his flight moments ago, now had a magic limit as well as a time limit.

Analyzing the ground beneath him he found a cornucopia of dangers; steaming ponds, erupting volcanoes, bubbling mud-pits, glowing lava flows and multicolored smoke vents. 

Frustrated Domu's head darted around looking for a safe place and came upon what appeared to be a very large still looking lake as he used his gigadhesion  to slow his fall and allow him to line up for a landing.

Considering the landing, Domu felt his speed was still a bit too high and he couldn't use gigaadhesion alone to stop himself. He also didn't want to skip away from the lake and into other hazards or create an incredible belly flop by using femtocohesion, so he decided to use exacohesion at the same time as using microadhesion. This would allow him to break through the surface of the water and decrease the impact. 

This was very risky move as he had very little magical power left and dual using magic was very hard on his magic consumption, but drowning after passing out was a better risk then hitting the surface tension of the lake. The surface tension of water on the still lake would actually be comparable in nature and power to his exacohesion ability, and at free fall speed Domu was unwilling to take that risk, thus cutting through the surface tension with microadhesion  was the safest solution He could think of.

Activating his dual-spell Domu closed his eyes and awaited the rush of cold water. 

It never came.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (May 27, 2011)

*The Fated Team*​ "_*The crisp blue sky looks down on Team Iron Spirits.. just what is their past together.. what is their promise..?*_"










​
“Karina, Drakor, do me a favor.” Mihoshi tossed her sun glasses back to Karina, who looked completely shock, “Take care of them for me.” Mihoshi smiled at Karina, and then turned her attention back to Leere.

“O-okay!” Karina couldn't believe Mihoshi would ask someone like her to do something like that, “We'll take good care of them!”

“Why did you stutter like that?” Drakor asked with curiosity, they were just a pair of sunglasses weren't they?

“These sunglasses mean more to the world than Mihoshi.” Karina looked down at the sunglasses, “The only person she's ever let touch them are the Master.”

“What?! Only the master has ever gotten to touch them?!” Drakor looked down at the sunglasses, “Just these pair of sunglasses, and she treasures them that much?!” Drakor smirked a little bit, “Then we have to protect this treasure no matter what!”

“You're going to make me pay?” Leere grinned and then charged at Mihoshi with swift speed, “Let's see you try it, in this form I am stronger and faster than I was before, this won't be as easy as before!” Leere took a punch at Mihoshi, however she took off up into the air away from Leere, but Leere started chucking, “Flying into the air isn't going to save you, not like it ever did before in the first place.” Leere used the wings on his back to fly up into the air after Mihoshi.

“It's not like I was planning on it saving me in the first place.” Mihoshi wrote, “_Angel's Light: Strength!_” Mihoshi flew at Leere, and their punches clashed together, causing Mihoshi's eyes to widen, “He's equal to me in strength? His power increased that much?” Mihoshi gritted her teeth, and then casted strength on her left leg, and proceeded to kick Leere away from her, “_Angel's Light: Swiftness!_” Light surrounded Mihoshi's body, and she charged at Leere, delivering a flurry of punch and kicks before knocking him back towards the ground, “_Angel's Light: Seven Blades!_” Mihoshi formed the seven blades which once again fired at Leere and slammed into him, creating an explosion which knocked him back into the ground.  

“Shadow's Curse: Shadow Barrage!” Leere caused multitudes of shadows to fly into Mihoshi and bind her in place, “My curses are also much stronger than before, it will take more will power for you to remove them this time.” Leere swiftly charged up at the bound Mihoshi who tried desperately to remove herself from the curse, and punched her backwards, then grabbed her by the head and flew towards the ground with her, throwing her slightly before they reached the ground, which caused her to slam into and slightly skid across the ground, “Fool, I am Leere Emoten, the Shroud of Death, there's no way you can defeat someone like me!”

“*Angel's Light: Halo Crush!*” The letters came out in big writing as a halo of light suddenly formed around Leere who looked completely bewildered, “Angel's Light: Halo Crush, a halo of light which will grip onto the enemy and attempt to defeat them via asphyxiation.” Mihoshi gripped her fist together, and the halo slammed down into Leere, “If you are the Shroud of Death, then I am the Angel's Light sent here to remove your shroud.”

“You little wench..” Leere growled as he looked at Mihoshi, “When I get out of this, I'm going to send you to hell a thousand times over.” Leere attempted his best to struggle, however no matter how hard he tried to get out, the halo just continued squeezing around him, “Ugh.. I.. will.. not... be... defeated... I WILL NOT!” Leere screamed as he spread his wings out, bursting through the halo of light, the time for this game to end had come, Leere charged down to Mihoshi and sent a punch at her, however she used Angel's Light: Strength to catch the punch, but Leere had a different plan in mind, “Shadow's Curse: Infinite Pain.”












“*GUAAGH!*” Mihoshi screamed in her mind as she fell down to the ground, the pain this time being much more intense than the previous curse he used, “_Dammit.. his curses really have increased in strength.. I can hardly move my body through this pain._” Mihoshi gritted her teeth and attempted to get out of it, however suddenly a foot came straight down into her gut.

“Oi, Mihoshi!” Drakor yelled as Mihoshi as Leere's foot slammed into her gut, “What's wrong Mihoshi, can't you get up?!”

“I think it's that mark that just appeared on her.” Karina pointed to the mark, “He called it Shadow's Curse: Infinite Pain, maybe she's in an incredible amount of pain?”

“Oh, what's wrong? Cat got your tongue?” Leere grinned when Mihoshi hadn't screamed at all, “Oh I forgot, you can't speak can you, that's why you've been writing with that pen the whole time.” Leere brought his foot back up again, “I have an idea, how about you write the words “I GIVE UP” with your pen, and maybe I'll stop the pain for you!” Leere started crashing his foot into Mihoshi multiple times, however each time she could only react to the pain inside her head, unable to let out a single cry of pain through her lips.

“You bastard..” Drakor gritted his teeth, and then charged towards Leere, “THAT'S ENOUGH!”

“DRAKOR WAIT!” Karina yelled, however she had been to late to stop the enraged Dragon Slayer.

Drakor sent a fist flying towards Leere, however he easily caught it, and Mihoshi looked shocked to see Drakor. “Oh, it's the Dragon Slayer, isn't it?” Leere grinned, “I wonder how strong a Dragon really is, shall we find out? Shadow's Curse: Demon's Gaze.” Leere's eyes glowed red as the curse mark appeared on Drakor.

“GUAAGH!” Drakor jumped backwards placing his hands over his head, “What the hell?! What is this voice?!” Drakor walked backwards from Leere, “It's like someone is trying to possess me!”

“That's because someone is trying to possess you.” Leere practically leered at Drakor, “That someone would happen to be me actually.”

“Drakor!” Karina ran up to Drakor and placed a hand on his shoulder, “Hey, what's wrong?!”












“Get away from me, Karina!” Drakor pushed Karina away from him, “Don't get any closer, he's trying to make kill you..!! If that happens.. I would never forgive myself!!”

“Oh? You're able to resist this much? I'm rather impressed.” Leere smirked, “I didn't think you had such a strong will.”

“Drakor.. he's trying to possess you..?” Karina looked at Drakor who seemed to be fighting with himself, however Karina stood up and looked at him, “I don't care about any of that! WE'VE BEEN A TEAM EVER SINCE WE MET HAVEN'T WE?! We made a promise to each other back then didn't we?!” Karina gritted her teeth, tears forming in her eyes.

Drakor's eyes widened as he suddenly remembered back to that day, on the day the sky was a crisp blue color with very few clouds, and he had gotten lost looking at that sky when a pair of footsteps stopping and a face appearing above him jolted him out of zoned out state. He got a focus on the face, and he noticed the girl had rather long flowing brown hair, and a mischievous looking grin on her face that told him she had the same sense of adventure as he did.

“The clear blue sky..” Drakor muttered to himself.

“What?” Karina blinked a couple of times, confused by what Drakor was trying to convey.

"On that day.. I was looking at the clear blue sky.." Drakor closed his eyes as he remembered back to the day he and Karina first met, and the words ran through his mind as clear as day.

"_Dragons are suppose to be able to fly, right? I want to help you soar in that sky._"


----------



## InfIchi (May 27, 2011)

Jason And Lacey-

The duo had stopped their train of people for a moment, allowing the girls to take a rest and regain their breath. Jason didn't like having to stop, but there was no way the girls could continue on for so long without it. "If we had some water, i'd give you some." Jason let's out a sigh and rubs the back of his head. "It's alright." One of the girls calls out, She let a small smile cross her lips. Jason smiled back at her, the blond haired little girl, she was strong to be able to still smile.

"Are you ready to go, or should we still take some time?" Lacey smiled at the girls, a radiant smile that gave off an air of hope to the girls. Like a light at the end of a dark tunnel. "We're ready." One of the other girls calls, standing up and wiping the dirt off her yellow sundress. 

"Alright!" Lacey took her place back at the head of the group, Jason following up behind once more. The group darted out of their alleyway hiding spot and back into town. They section they had been running in was dreadful to the eye, the area was mostly run down buildings and shops that had gone out of business. 

It felt less like part of the bustling city that Jason had seen before, and more like a ghost town. Filled with the souls of those who had failed their businesses fail before their eyes. Dreams crushed into nothingness...  What familiar feelings these were...

Across Town-

Gebo had made his way to the source of the explosion. An old bar it appeared, the sign out front was cracked and worn by weather to the point it was unreadable. "The walls blown out." Gebo made his way towards the back of the building, towards the rubble he could see across the ground before him. Smoke still poured from the open wound in the buildings side. Bits of brick still fell like droplets of rain onto the ground.

"Smells like alcohol... Jason was here." But which direction had he run off in? Gebo's tracking would just be guess work at this point... But if he had to say truly, he would pick north. With a nod to himself, he dashes forward, down the northern path that Jason must have taken.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 27, 2011)

*Hender Town*

Rush continues to speed through the streets in his canine like form until he reaches the his goal. Just a half mile away from the edge of the town stands a dark haired man with a pony tail, leaning back against a wall with his arms crossed.

"So, you finally made it. Guess those fodder took longer than I expected."

"So it's coming from you," he says, grinning and revealing his sharp fangs as he does so, "Then there's nothing more to say."

"I couldn't agree more pal," he clenches his fist, "Iron Skin," and the skin from his elbow down begin to change to a gray color, "Wonder what that does...One way to find out!" he leaps forward and stabs his claw at him.

The Strife holds up his hand and takes the attack right to the palm, "I suppose a little chit chat can't hurt, name's Foric, and my Iron Skin magic allows me to...Well how about I demonstrate," he says, gripping Rush's hand and pulling him in before slamming his rock hard fist into the Fairy Tail Mage's face.

Rush's body flails back but Foric keeps his grip, not letting the impact take him away, "Get it? In case you didn't I'll continue..." he says before delivering punch after punch to Rush's chest before finally chucking him into a nearby building.

"Bah, I should've known better than to expect a real fight from a Fairy..." he says before turning around, "Fists of Metal eh?"  Foric stops and turns to see Rush, back in his normal form with blood leaking from a few wounds on his face.

He slowly removes his red jacket and drops it on the floor, leaving him in nothing but a white t-shirt, "Almost broke my shades," he says with a small chuckle as he removes them and drops them atop his jacket, "So, how about a little competition?"

Foric raises a brow, "Competition? What the hell are you talking about?" Rush raises his fist, "Lets see whose punches are harder," Foric begins to laugh, "Are you an idiot! My fists are made of Iron!" 

*"Take Over: Cyclops Soul,"* two magic seals form at his shoulders and run down his arms, transforming his arms into bulking gray cannon sized arms, "So still think you've got me beat?" 

Foric looks at him strangely before bursting into laughter once again, "What the hell is that!" Rush scratches his head, "What?"

"Oh, I guess you can't _see_ what I'm talking about!" he gets out in between his laughter, "What are you-!"  he stops and feels his face, noticing that he only has one eye, "DAMMIT! I can never get that right..."

Foric just keeps laughing, "Lets see how durable your face is bastard!" he shouts, rushing forward with his giant fist cocked back.


----------



## Cjones (May 27, 2011)

*Gilgamesh*

Pity.

That's the word that described how Gil was feeling for those of Serena's guild. Sure, he could careless about the rest of them and Leere honestly did him a favor by offing them before things got ugly, but pity as something that Gil just felt for them. One of the directions of pity was: The sympathetic sorrow for one suffering, distressed, or unhappy. These people had found something that seemed to take away their suffering, something that took away all of their distress, something that may have even made them happy, atleast enough to look forward for the next day.

That was all taken away from them in one fell swoop, from a man using them from the very beginning.

Gil's face just held a stoic blank stare as he watched the events unfold before him. Leere absorbing those who pledge to help him to further his own needs, and Serena's passion to turn the tide, but to no avail. Through all this Leere seemed to have reached a power that rivaled even their S-class mage, Mihoshi.

Gil had honestly thought he'd never see an S-class mage taken down and seeing Mihoshi knocked onto the ground, Drakor attacking Leere and then Karin supporting Drakor after he was effortlessly dealt with, all this th was going on, was more than enough to spur his own warrior spirit. Taking his own leisurely steps forward and stopping directly beside Serena. The aura of  sorrow that came off her body was enough to make any normal person weep for her.

Wrapping his arm around her shoulder, Gil could see the look of surprise on her face. "Probably wondering how I can be so nice to a person who just happened to try and kill me just a few moments ago huh?" Gil said with a sly smirk on his face. "Women have that effect on me, but besides that...the look of sadness on your face just doesn't suit you." In truth there had been women Gil cut down just as easy as he would do any man, but there were only some, 14 in fact, that left enough of an impression on Gil or that Gil had a thing for, that he'd never bring himself to hurt.

She, Serena, happened to have become one of them.

Softly patting her back for some kind of reassurance Gil began walk pass her and toward the other Fairy Tail mages. His suave Mihoshi was down, Drakor had been taken down which in turn lead to his Lilly of the Valley, Karina, to seemingly start crying.

The worse offense of it all.

Though before he ran off to to join th fry, Gil stopped just a few feet in front of Serena to remind her of something. "Eh, my offer still stands you know? I happen to be a very rich guy, who can take you where you need to go ya?" With those words, Gil sped off in a gust of speed with his sword, Gram, poise to strike at Leere.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (May 27, 2011)

*The Day We Met*

_"*The clear blue sky is as free as can be.. our goal is to reach it no matter what..*__"_​
Serena stood in shock as she watched the battle unfold, she couldn't believe her eyes at the result of the battle taking place before her, up until now the S-Class Mage had appeared to be dominating the fight for the most part, countering Leere's every blow with ease, but now she struggled just to get up off the ground, and what's more one of their members had fallen victim to one of Leere's possession curses, and seemed to be trying to fend it off. Serena jumped slightly as she felt an arm wrap around her, and she looked behind her to see Gilgamesh standing there, a smirk on his face as he asked how it was that he could be so kind to a woman who had just tried to kill him earlier? He claimed women had this effect on him, and yet Serena knew he could have easily cut her down earlier if he had pleased, and Gil mentioned that a sad look on her face didn't suit her, which caused Serena to blush slightly. Gil patted her on the back gently, and then walked past her to go help his friends, however before he took off, he told her that his offer still stood, and that he happened to be a very rich guy who could take her where she needed to go, then went off to join the fray.

 ?These.. are Fairy Tail Mages..?? Serena gaped as Gil charged off, they all possessed the strength she so desired to have, ?How can I become as strong as they are??

 ?By having a kind heart.? A Voice called out from behind her, and Serena turned around to see Matan standing behind her, free from the shadows that bound him earlier.

 ?You.. when did you..?? Serena couldn't believe what she was seeing.

 ?Just now actually, and I have something I need to do too.? Matan smiled at Serena, ?I've waited ten years for the day where my village would be freed, and now it's finally within my grasp.? Matan placed a hand on Serena's shoulder, ?You have a dream too, don't you? You should take him up on his offer, they're stronger than any mage I've ever met, you can become that strong too.? Matan left the girl with those words, and charged toward the battlefield behind Gilgamesh.












 ?What's this?? Leere caught movement out of his eye, and saw Gilgamesh coming at him with his sword poised out, ?More small fry have come to play, huh??

 ?Gil!? Karina called out with pure delight, it was great to finally see a familiar face again.

 ?Took you long enough.. you bastard..? Drakor smirked through the fog in his head as he tried to fight off the curse.

 ?It doesn't matter if all you small fry come at me, I'll end up finishing you all off.? Leere held out his hand as Gil closed in for the swing, ?Shadow's Curse: Infinite Pain!?

 ?Crystal Make: Crystal Wall!' Matan's voice shouted, and a crystal wall popped up in front of Gilgamesh, blocking the curse from hitting Gilgamesh, who seemed to be shocked by the action.

 ?What the hell is that?!? Leere exclaimed in bewilderment, and then Matan flashed in front of the wall, ?You!?

 ?Crystal Make, Crystal Lion!? Matan yelled, and a lion made out of crystal charged at Leere, knocking him back and away from Mihoshi, ?Get your strength back for now, I can hold him off for at least a little while.? Matan smirked at the stunned Mihoshi, and then ran off after Leere who had been knocked away from her.

 ?Matan!? Karina yelled after him, ?Don't get yourself killed, no matter what. This is your fight after all!?

 ?Yeah I know! I'll manage to survive somehow!? Matan smirked back at Karina, ?You just make sure he stays fine.?












 ?Hey Karina.. you remember the first time we met?? Drakor muttered under his breath, ?I've been keeping his curse at bay so long by remembering that day..?

 ?That day we first met?? Karina blinked a few times before the memory resurfaced, ?Oh yeah, you were looking at the sky that day, that's what you meant by the clear blue sky earlier.? Karina remembered that day exceptionally well.

"I am the Dragon who's going to soar in that sky.." Drakor smiled at Karina, "So I can't lose to some stupid curse!"

"I'm right here with you." Karina wrapped her arms around Drakor, "I'm not leaving your side, we're going to reach that sky together."

"It's that kind of bond that gives you power, isn't it?" Serena gained the attention of the two mages, "I wish to help you."

Mihoshi slowly got back up on her feet having regained her strength, "Help, what do you mean?" Mihoshi looked at the mage.

"My sword's final form is called Runesave." Serena smiled at her sword, 'It can't cut physically, but it can seal off any magic, even Leere's curses."

"Really?!" Karina was so overjoyed she almost started crying again.

"I see, in that case I'll leave it to you. Angel's Light: Strength!" Mihoshi casted Angel's Light around her arms and legs, however this time the light shined brighter than before, "I used a double cast this time, it will grant me a lot more power, but at the expense of being unable to move for a day, because it tears some of the muscles on the body parts I cast it on." Mihoshi smiled at Serena, "Please save Drakor, I'm going to go save Matan."


----------



## Bluebeard (May 27, 2011)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> Temu couldn't stop grinning, he liked clowns, they were always a source of entertainment.
> 
> Temu slunk his hands into his pockets and pulled out a cigarette and in one fluid motion lit it without even drawing a breath.
> 
> ...



*Dane Braxley~ *

*"Very well," *Dane said,* "I shall be your escort back to the guild!" *Dane did a gesture with his hand, telling Temu to come on. The rock dragon slayer followed Dane, but he was a little suprised when Dane suddenly flipped over and started walking on his hands. Although it looked silly, it did make a person's upper body stronger. As he walked, a man yelled to them, "Hey, are you leaving, Braxley~?" Dane chuckled and waved to the man with his foot, *"Yes, but I shall return with more stories! Tell the little tykes I'll be back later."* He told the man, of course referring to his five children who often gathered around to watch Dane pull his theatrics, "All right, Braxley!" The man shouted back.

Temu looked down towards Dane, *"It seems, that you are well liked around here..."* Dane nodded, but Temu couldn't see it, because the clown was at the time, upside down. * "I've been living here since I was a kid... Everyone is well acquainted with each other. Give it some time and you'll fit in like a pea in a pod!" *Dane said, still smiling as he walked. Temu, Tartarus, and Dane stopped, for they stood in front of Fairy Tail. Dane flipped back over to his legs and he wipes his head with a hand. *"Ah~ We're home." *

Dane and Temu walked right in. Fairy Tail's doors were never closed. The guild was extremely large and rather nice-looking. Dane entered and he looks around. Guild members are moving along, per usual. The clown mage took in a deep breathe and then yells, *"HONEY! I'M HOME~" *


----------



## luffy no haki (May 27, 2011)

*Van Skylar*

The blond just stood there as a strange magic seal began to surround Jack, the blond was confused, what the hell was that? then his shadow started to suck him down, Van tried to help him but“WHY AM I GOING OUT LIKE THIS?! I AM INVINCIBLE!! NOTHING IS SUPPOSE TO BE ABLE TO BEAT ME!!” Van heard carefully at each word the big man was saying“You.. you lied to us.. YOU LIED TO ALL OF US!!” Jack yelled.Van looked around until he saw Leere, the bastard had such a big smile in his face while Blitzer started to act weird“No way.. it's happening again..”those were his words, Van looked slowly how all the events were being developed...first his own comrades, then Van?s comrades, that old fart was an asshole.

He clenched his fists in anger, it was not like him but the look in Jack?s eyes when he was looking at his comrades of the Shadow vikings sticked deep into his mind, what was it what he saw? regret?pain? impotence? whatever it was it didn?t matter, what really pissed him off was"My fight...he just came and did that to Jack when we were busy with each other...a coward"he said as an intense rage was about to explode, Leere just went and screwed with everyone around as if the life of someone didn?t matter...what the hell was the life to him?

The wind mage began to walk slowly until he stood just next to his comrades, probably they would ask what was he doing during this time but probably the dried blood and the fact that his sunglasses were gone could be the answer they were looking for. His eyes only looking intently at Leere, his hand in his pockets though his usually calm and cool look was replaced by one full of wrath and seriousness."hey you okay guys?"


----------



## tgre (May 27, 2011)

Tartarus sniffed the air and growled low again.

*"Yeah, we're home Tart,"*

*"Hey its Temu!"*
*"How you doing Tart?!"*
*"Oi Tart, I found this massive pebble the other day... it was the size of a boulder! I tried to bring it back but it was too heavy!"*
*"Hey Temu, you still got that amnesia? Tough break man!!"*

Temu blinked, and blinked again,* "What the hell... I've only been here a few days, already everyone's acting like a friend!"* Temu grinned, *"Yeah I'm alright guys."*

The bartender threw Temu a whiskey and coke, *"On the house! That patchwork you did on the bar's back wall the other day was tremendous... considering-"* He glowered at Tartarus who whimpered and hid behind Temu, *"your pet smashed it down when it got too excited as you brought in some rocks."*

Temu laughed, *"You're lucky that Tartarus is still young, these Wyverns can grow as big as this guild!"*

Tartarus began nibbling on some of the cobblestone floor.

*"Tart! Stop eating damn near every rock you find!"* Temu glowered at Tart, but Tart returned his glower with the dumbest puppy-dragon look a dragon could give, *"Sigh... listen, how about we first get a job to do and then when we get back, I'll treat you to some Quartz?"*

Tartarus started wagging its tail like a mad dog and growled in approval.

*"Alright Dane-"* He looked around but couldn't find Dane standing next to him anymore... instead he was entertaining a few people by juggling an abnormal amount of knives with one hand while he was pulling handkerchiefs out of his mouth with his other, *"DANE! JOB HERE! FOCUS!"*

Dane looked over, giggled his clown laugh and joined Temu, *"Later my audience! Like the great presenters always say... THE SHOW WILL GO ON!"*

Temu rolled his eyes and took the plaster off the backboard containing a parchment, *"Looks like some monsters are attacking a village about two days travel from Magnolia."*

Dane began fiddling with his joke-flowers, *"How much are they offering?"*

*"Not as much as I'd like, but its one of the better paying jobs on the board that's more our level. But it looks like the town is completely overrun with these monsters, we may need a few more people."*

*"How long is the job vacancy for?"*

*"Well it's open for another week... the only reason its going on for another week is that the messenger that sent this said that they only have enough supplies to last for another week!"*

Dane sat down, his clown shoes shrinking and expanding, Tartarus came over and nudged Dane's pocket, as if expecting to find rocks in there.

Dane smiled and patted Tartarus on his head and pulled a rock out of the dragon's ear like a magician. Tartarus roared in delight and immediately crunched on the rock noisily, Dane looked back up at Temu, *"So what's the plan m'sieur?"*

Temu sat down and ordered another whiskey while lighting up a cigarette, *"I'm thinking it'd be suicide if we went just the three of us. I don't think the Monsters are strong enough to take us out, but the village is fairly large and if there were enough monsters to overrun it, we definitely need a few more helping hands. I suggest we wait a day or two... or atleast till some of these other guys get back from their job."*

Temu looked on the list again and spotted the names of some mages who're currently on missions. He didn't recognise many name since he was still fairly new.

*"Well, there's a job for collecting a lost puppy... a job about rogue mages getting into trouble and another one about a Cursed Town... whichever group of mages get back from these missions, we'll ask."*

Dane Braxley was already dozing off, not having listened to anything Temu said.

Temu took a long drag on his cigarette an smashed down the whiskey in one gulp, *"Goddamn clowns."*


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (May 27, 2011)

*The Strongest Mage Redux*​"*My heart is my guide towards an endless adventure.. I am proud to call these people my friends..!!*"










​
“Crystal Make: Crystal Lasso!” Matan yelled as he formed a lasso out of crystal in his hand, and tossed it at Leere wrapping it around him. Swinging back on the lasso, Matan dragged across the ground and into another one of the hill sides, “Crystal Make: Poleaxe!” A large crystal blade formed above Leere who Matan was giving no time to rest, and slammed down into the dark mage, “You think I'm just going to stop there?!” Matan held out his hands again, “I'm going to make you pay for everything you've done, Crystal Make: Crystal Li-”

“Shadow's Curse: Infinite Pain!” Leere yelled, and Matan was brought to his knees by an ungodly amount of pain, no normal human would ever be able to survive this, Matan's will was all that managed to keep him alive, “It's rude to interrupt a person's fight, you know that?” Leere grinned as he approached Matan, “You did well to have come this far though, actually pressuring me into using a curse to bind you.” Leere prepared to cast the most dreaded curse of all, “There's no escape for you now though, Shadow's Curse: Etern-”

Leere got cut off by a punch to the face which sent him reeling slightly back towards the village before landing on the ground, and Mihoshi stood in front of a stunned Matan with a smile on her face, “You're a lot stronger than I gave you credit for.” Mihoshi turned to face away from Matan, “I'm going to finish this now, so just sit there and watch, your ten years of hard work is about to pay off.” Mihoshi turned to look at Leere, "It's rich hearing you complain about interrupting someone's fight."


“YOU STUPID LITTLE WENCH!” Leere screamed as he charged down Mihoshi, however she easily caught his fist without batting an eye, “What?! That's not possible, we were evenly matched in strength earlier, how has she surpassed me?!”

“Angel's Light: Strength casted twice.” Mihoshi smirked at the stunned Leere, “It will tear the muscles in my legs and arms, however it's more than enough to defeat you with.” Mihoshi began shooting a flurry of punches and kicks at Leere, all of which managed to knock more than just the wind out of him, each one inflicting more damage than even his new body could take, and Mihoshi followed it with a slam into the ground, however she didn't stop there. Mihoshi picked Leere up by his head, and punched him again knocking him backwards, then flew up into the air, and performed a divebomb into Leere which caused him to cough up some blood.












“She's incredible..” Matan gaped at Mihoshi, “This is the power of a Fairy Tail S-Class? She's tearing him apart without even trying.”

The Fairy Tail mages and Serena all looked over when Van asked if they were alright, and Karina nodded while Drakor tried his best to get out a nod, and Serena merely gave a small smile.

 “About as good as I can be..” Drakor muttered under gritted teeth, “A little help here?” Drakor looked at Serena.

“Yes, please hurry.” Karina looked down at Drakor, “I don't know how much longer he can hold out.”

Serena closed her eyes and focused as her sword started to glow, until the sword began to glow green and take on the form of , and Serena held the blade up above Drakor, “You trust me, right?” Serena looked at Drakor and Karina, she didn't need their complete trust, but felt it necessary to joining Fairy Tail.

“Yes, please just hurry!” Drakor gripped his head harder, “I can feel myself starting to slip!”

“I trust you,” Karina smiled at Serena, “If you were going to hurt us, you would have tried to do so already.”

“Here we go then! RUNESAVE!” Serena swung the sword down, and the blade passed through Drakor without even touching him, however as soon as she pulled the sword back, the mark from Leere's curse disappeared into thin air, “There you have it..” Serena's sword turned back to normal, and she fell down onto one knee.

“Hey!” Karina rushed to the girl's side, “You alright?!”

“I'm fine.. just a little low on magical power..” Serena smiled weakly at the girl, and Karina could see the sadness behind her eyes.

“I'm back to normal..” Drakor looked at his hands, clenched them into fists then unclenched them, “WAHOO! I'M NORMAL AGAIN! You're amazing!” Drakor turned to look at Serena with a smirk, “I didn't know someone with that kind of power existed!”












“GUUUUAGH!” A cry of pain captured the attention of everyone, and they turned to see Leere slamming into the ground rather hard, with Mihoshi hot on his trail, and she kicked him across the ground, the double casted Strengths easily giving her the advantage in the fight. Mihoshi flew towards Leere, and kicked him up into the air, and then flew up after him, and attempted to slam him in the back, however Leere managed to get a good enough grasp on his bearings to fly out of the way, and he attempted to put some distance between himself and Mihoshi.

“Damn.. that woman..” Leere breathed raggedly, he had only gotten to attempt a few curses, however they shattered nearly upon impact, “So this is a Fairy Tail S-Class Mage..? How can I be pushed around so easily by such trash..?!”

“If I'm trash, then you must be lower than dirt when it comes to the pecking order.” Mihoshi wrote while breathing heavily, her body had already started to suffer from the damage of using double casted Strength, “This battle is over, all the odds are in my favor, there's no more tricks left for you to use.”

“Mihoshi.. she's..” Drakor couldn't speak anymore over the amount of awe he was experiencing.

“Strong..” Karina finished for him, “She's incredible, no wonder she has a spot as an S-Class Mage.”

“She can do it.” Matan stared up at the two titans that had been clashing in the air previously, “She can win this fight, oh father how I've waited for this day for so long.” Matan began to shed tears, “It's all finally going to end to day, all the torment and suffering, after ten years I wonder if you'll even recognize me.”

Fairy Tail's S-Class Mage Mihoshi is finally beginning to reach her limit, after an incredibly hard fought battle with the Dark Mage Leere, the superior mage has slowly begun to surface on the battlefield. With no more tricks left to use, and at his strongest level of power, the dark mage Leere Emoten is slowly on the verge of breaking down, his thirty year long plan is at the brink of destruction, and his entire world is slowly crumbling around him. Leere never bothered to train after he reached the age of forty years, believing that very few mages in the world could match him in power, and yet a young girl has been able to surpass his strength so easily, strength he had worked for years to acquire.

“This.. can't be.. happening..!!” Leere grit his teeth in rage, “HOW CAN A SINGLE YOUNG WOMAN LIKE HER SURPASS ME?!” Leere's breakdown slowly began to surface, “I AM FIFTY YEARS OLD! I HAVE BEEN A MAGE FOR THIRTY-FIVE YEARS! I AM LEERE EMOTEN, THE SHROUD OF DEATH, MY PLAN IS THE ULTIMATE PLAN!” Leere charged at Mihoshi in rage, “SO TELL ME HOW IS A SINGLE WHELP LIKE YOU ABLE TO BEAT ME?! SHADOW'S CURSE: ETERNAL ILLUSION!”

“Angel's Light: Shield.” Mihoshi's shield of light blocked the attack from hitting, and she easily caught the punch that he threw at her as the shield disappeared, “It's because you never learned the most important thing about being a mage.” Mihoshi slammed a knee into Leere's gut, and then raised her leg, and pounded him towards the ground with her foot, “Those who can't see the light can never become strong, Leere.” A magical seal formed in front of Mihoshi, “It's time to end this, I'm casting all of my remaining magical power into this attack, Angel's Light: Seven Blades.”


----------



## tgre (May 28, 2011)

Temu yawned and looked over at Dane, who had gone off to entertain some more guild members, *"God... what an attentionwhore"* Temu grinned, *"OI DANE!"*

Dane swivelled around on the spot on one foot- smiling that insufferable clown smile of his, Temu grinned back... how can you not smile when you're in his presence?!

*"I'm going to stretch my body a bit... also Tartarus is getting a bit lazy and he needs some exercise!"* Temu yelled across the room. Dane bowed low meaning he understood what he meant.

*"I'll be back in a few hours if thats fine with you!"* Temu gently nudged Tartarus who was snoozing at his feet with his shoe, *"Come on ya' big lug... get up! It's time we got you spreading those wings a bit."*

Tartarus gave a noisy yawn and placed his wing over his head, as if telling Temu to leave him alone, Temu grinned and picked up a few pebbles and clinked them together. Tartarus twitched but didn't move.

Temu picked up another rock and started to noisily crunch it down, feeling magical energy sprout through his being,* "Mmmm... these guild rocks taste so good... I'm pretty sure they have a slight silver content in them."*

Tartarus jerked awake and wagged his tail again, Temu grinned, *"I'm not treating you until you get some exercize... you're getting a bit big ol' fella!"*

Tartarus snorted very arrogantly and picked up Temu with his tail and placed him on his back.

*"Whoa! Easy there ya brute!"* Temu laughed, *"Alright, how about we do a fly-over town?"* Tartarus reared its hind legs as Temu focused his magic against his feet and used rock adhesion to stay on Tartarus' back.

Graneel came rushing out,* "NOT NEAR THE GUILD, DON'T TAKE OFF NEAR THE GUI-"*

Too late.

Tartarus let out an almighty roar and the ground around him trembled under the enormous pressure of his take-off. Leaving a massive crater just outside the guild.

*"TEMU YOU IDIOT... THE DAMAGES ARE COMING OUT OF YOUR NEXT JOB'S PAY!"* Graneel looked nothing more than an ant at the height Temu was flying, but he could still hear the guild master's voice booming through the city.

Tartarus snorted, *"That's your bad Tart, you could have taken off a lot easier."*

As Tartarus ducked and weaved through the wind, Temu closed his eyes and just felt the speed, the velocity and the pressure completely fade away. He was one with the skies now. The Rock Dragon flying high.

His troubles, where he came from, his amnesia, Tartarus' whereabouts, the guild's problems, money problems... none of this mattered. Temu turned his head to see swallows and geese flying alongside Tartarus. It was like an oddly formed phalanx with Tartarus at the lead. Temu laughed.

*"Let's see how fast you can go Tart!"* Temu was fighting to keep dust out of his eyes as Tartarus picked up more and more speed, the great beast was now lying so flat and hugging the tips of the clouds that Temu was getting soaked whenever they went through one.

Suddenly Tartarus jerked upwards and immediately went into a spiral dive.

*"WAHOO!"* Tartarus was spinning at such speeds that it was impossible to differentiate beast from man. Temu couldn't even make out whether they were flying up or down. They were going so blindingly fast, not stopping, Tartarus was going faster and faster and faster...

WHOOSH

Tartarus suddenly pulled up, literally 4 metres off the ground.

Temu felt his head spinning like crazy and disembarked Tartarus and sat on the ground for a few minutes as Tartarus landed and immediately began to feast on a nearby boulder.

Temu looked up, *"Hrm... we're just on the outskirts of Magnolia,"* He looked across, the forest was only a few clicks north... he was tempted to go on a little adventure of his own; but he shook his head, *"Maybe another time, we have to get back to Dane and make sure he hasn't set the guild on fire as a joke or something."*

Temu clambered back on top of Tartarus and yelled,* "Back to the guild Tart!"*

And rearing like a horse about to gallop, Tartarus let out another almighty roar... a flock of birds from within the forest a few clicks away flew away in alarm and Tartarus had hit the big blue sky once again.

Temu sighed and smiled, *"Flying never gets old."*


----------



## gumby2ms (May 28, 2011)

*Domu
*Location Unknown​
As a sharp smell was hitting his nostrils, Domu regains consciousness. 

He can't move. 

The sun beats down warmly on his skin which itches almost painfully and feels soapy.

"What the..." 

Looking down at himself Domu notices that he has become encased in the ground, deep inside a deep crater.

He tries pulling up his body, but he makes no progress against whatever pale substance that he is stuck in. Digging down for more strength he tries again, but ground has the consistency of very hard wet clay and gives him very little slack for his efforts. He continues pulling harder and harder not moving much more then a few inches as a bead of sweat runs over his brow, across his lips, before dripping off his chin and onto his tightly bound earthen coffin.

It strikes the rock and sparks a magnificent blinding white flare of light, momentarily bleaching on Domu's retinas leaving colored splotches dancing through his vision. 

"Huh?" he mumbles looking down at the rock to see it's more silver-like tone, rubbing a piece with his check it lost it's pale coating and revealed a shining metallic layer that made his skin burn.

"Magnesium?" he inquired.

This 'lake' was not a lake at all but a massive deposit of magnesium interspersed with magnesium oxide. The burning feeling on his skin was truly burning, chemical damage and heat from magnesium burning in the water of his sweat. The impact had kicked up the massive crater and the ejected materials rapidly burned into more stable oxides raining down the pale coating coating the Fairy Tail mage and his crater. 

If not for the activation of microadhesion, Domu would have died in a massive chian reaction triggered by his impact. The burning metal creating a brilliant white shine far aross the land, reaching even his guild mates in Magnolia and those across around Fiore doing missions. 

But luckily for Domu , his mistaking the sky reflecting on the metal for a lake was overcome by his caution in using microadhesion, but all was still not good for Domu.

Working as quickly as possible he used Exquip and brought out his 'tools', which consisted of eating and drinking utensils, depositing them around his protruding upper body. 

Starting quickly,  Domu began digging with his utensils in his mouth but the salad fork and soup spoon where much too weak and quickly succumbed to their laborious working along with many of his small utensils. Upon, considering the risks he decided that he needed to be in much more of a hurry Domu bit down on the handle of his favorite steak knife and proceeded to cut around his right arm. 

A short quick burst of microadhesion and he yanked his burning arm out of the ground, spitting the knife into his now freed right hand, he proceed to free his other arm. Using a similar burst of magic he freed his left arm allowing him to grab a large carving knife and saw the metal chinks away from his abdomen, down to his knees. 

With a slightly larger burst of magic Domu was able to free himself from his corrosive and steadily warming containment. 

Feeling dizzy from magical and physical exhaustion he removed his baggy shirt and collected his surviving 'tools' and took off across the lake outside of his oxidized crater. 

The shining lake burning at his feet as he ran Domu really longed for his sandals as droplets of sweat left white flares of light and puffs of oxidized metal. Running across the lake Domu felt the world spinning and kept running until he collapsed in the loose pile of ash he came across past the lake of metal. 

Soothing of the itching caused by the alkali metal 'lake', the volcanic dust he now lay in was a godsend. Domu rolled and rubbed the ash into his skin before once again passing out.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (May 29, 2011)

*Fallen Hero
*​"_*As Leere lay on the ground in defeat.. what thoughts run through his mind..?*_"












Leere laid on the ground, finding it difficult to move after taking so many of Mihoshi's attacks, the woman had managed to take her strength beyond a level he thought possible. Leere remembered back to his life as a child, living in the northern lands with his family, which consisted of two parents and a sister, what was the name of his village again? Leere hadn't been there in so long he couldn't remember it now, however he did remember that it had been located somewhere in the Land of Isvan. Leere's village had been a safe haven so to speak, a place where people who had been attacked by the monstrous Deliora could seek shelter to get back on their feet, since it lay just outside of Deliora's normal area where it roamed. Leere spent twenty-five years of his life in the village, listening to the tales of parents who had lost their children, or of children had become orphans because of the attacks of this brutal demon, whom Leere heard had been created by a Dark Mage. Leere discovered his magic at the age of fifteen years, and continued practicing it well until he had reached twenty-five years of age where he began his career as a mage, at which point he made his decision.

?You can't stop me sis, I've made this choice for myself.? Leere remembered speaking to her as the tears flowed from her eyes, ?I promise I'll come back safe and sound, and with the news that Deliora is defeated no matter how long it takes, but I can not let this continue, I will not let these people suffer anymore.?

After consoling his sister and his parents, Leere sat off with another mage from his town named Jeran in search of the monstrous demon known as Deliora, following the trail of destruction that it left behind in it's wake, seeking the answers to how such a preposterous monster of unfathomable strength could exist. The journey seemed to take months or even years, although the truth of the matter is that they found the monstrous demon in progress of attacking another village, and although Jeran insisted that they should attack it now, Leere managed to convince him otherwise, telling him that even if they had an army of mages on their level of strength there would be no way for them to defeat a monster of that level of power. Leere remembered exactly what he told Jeran, that he needed to go back to the village and tell them that Leere would be gone for longer than he anticipated.

?What?! You want to stay here and trail this monstrous beast?!? Leere could still remember the absurd look on Jeran's face, ?Are you insane?! You said it yourself we can't defeat a monster of that level of power!?

?I know that right now we can't defeat a monster of that level of power.? Leere remembered himself replying, ?I will stay here and study it, I will gain strength as I do so.? Leere smiled at Jeran, ?Everything has a weakness, you just need to find it, I will find that weakness, and then use my strength to exploit it.?












Jeran still felt uneasy about the idea of Leere spending the rest of his days tracking the beast, however no matter how hard he pleaded, Leere stubbornly stuck by his decision, and Jeran reluctantly decided to go back to the village to tell them the news. Leere never found out how they responded to that news, because he never ended up returning to his home village, in fact he had no idea just how big a mistake he made in his life. Leere spent everyday for another fifteen years following the demon Deliora, increasing his magical power, and gathering just enough supplies to survive off of from the remains of villages it attacked. Day in and day out, all Leere saw was death and destruction, and each day seemed to provide little progress towards reaching his goal, the monster simply appeared to have no weakness. Fifteen years of seeing death and destruction slowly took it's toll on Leere's mind, and eventually his willpower faltered and his mind began to warp, until instead of wanting to destroy Deliora, he wanted to become as strong as the man who created him.

Leere didn't just stop at the thought of achieving that goal though, he ended up wanting to create another monster on an equal level of power, and eventually he left the area where Deliora roamed and headed out into the world. Leere came across countless villages in his path once he left the land of Isvan, and with each village Leere used his curses to entrap a number of people, in the hopes that eventually he could use their souls to power a monster of that level of strength. Leere still had two goals he needed to complete though, he still needed to find someone who could create a magical device that would manipulate human souls, and he needed to find someone who could of course create the body for his monster. Truth be told, seeing as much death and destruction as Leere had caused him to lose faith in the world, and warped his mind into believing that humans were a parasite that needed to be eradicated, and up until today's battle with Mihoshi he hadn't realized just how much he lost himself over the years.

?Tch.? Leere looked up at the Seven Blades floating around Mihoshi, ?I suppose Karma exists after all.? Leere started to laugh, ?Maybe if I tell them I had noble intentions they'll give me a pardon for my prison sentence.? Leere's laugh died down to a chuckle, ?Oh well, too late to have regrets now.? Leere grinned as Mihoshi released the blades, ?Hey you know something? I can actually see the light now.?












Mihoshi watched as the blades traveled down towards Leere, and for a moment she thought she could see him grinning, however the blades slammed into Leere and created an explosion which covered his face before she could get a good look at it. Mihoshi floated down towards him as the smoke began to clear, and it became apparent that Leere lay unconscious and defeated.

?Did she finally..?? Drakor looked on in shock, and suddenly light began to appear from behind them, and as they turned around, a very disoriented looking Max, Arika, and Jack stood there, ?Hey.. they came out of their shadows.. then that means..?

?SHE WON!? Karina cheered as loud as she could to the sky, which seemed to be slowly clearing of clouds in response to Leere's defeat, ?MIHOSHI WON!?

?I don't believe it..? Serena still couldn't believe this had actually happened, ?Leere is defeated..??

A loud chatter suddenly caught everyone's attention, and as they looked towards the village, it could be easily spotted that in the center of the village, a bunch of people stood there, looking rather disoriented and completely unaware of their surroundings. For ten years they had been trapped in their shadows, and now that Leere is defeated, each and every villager that had been trapped in their curse by him had been freed, at long last Suntepa Village can work towards reclaiming it's name ?The Village of Luck.?

?No way..? Matan stared in disbelief at the village, 'This is actually happening..?!?


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 29, 2011)

*Caesar vs Cluck *


Caesar helped the old lady get re-situated into her house he knelled down and told her if anyone tries to attack to just hide and wait for help. He gave a reassuring wave and ran off to the next part of the town. He made it to what seemed like a ghost town not many people around or any thing, until he meet and man on the ground with foam coming out of his mouth. He rushed over and knelled down to examine him.


"Sir are you okay ?" he responded with incoherent ramblings, kind of like a drunk man. He checked his pulse he was alive. "Your eyes are dilated and your foaming at the mouth" Caesar placed his palm on his forehead "Your also very warm , all you need is a Cur-, huh what's this ?" He grabbed a feather that was poking out from the man's mouth. "A feather ? Must have ate some inadequate  poultry." He used a Curega on him and the man shook his head and grabbed Caesar on his shoulders.   "Sir calm down , no need for  thanks we still need to get you some medical atten-" "run RUN YOU FOOL !" The man over exhausted him self and fell out again. "I hate it when patients don't listen" *"Don't worry soon enough you won't be treating people any more ,CLUCK !"*

 Caesar whipped his head around quick enough to get hit by a talon kick to the face he was kicked  a few yards away on the cobble stone path. Caesar put his finger tips on the ground and did a back-flip to reduce damage. He put his hand on his face to see if it was bleeding, he was.


"Well that was rude." Caesar said with sarcasm and a scowl. *"The white mage huh ? didn't think I'd get so close to you so easily. CLUCK !" **"All I had to do is mask my magical energy and come in for the blow. CLUCK" " Good job taking my kick I thought that would break your neck. BAWK BAWK BAWK"*Caesar sat there blushing and angry, he pointed at his enemy. "THAT CLUCKING, STOP IT THIS INSTANT!" "I DON'T KNOW WHY B-BUT IT JUST SEEMS SO RUDE!" The chicken mage stood there angry vain popping out of his head and every thing. *"YOU DAMN IDIOT WHO THE HELL DO YOU  THINK YOU ARE ? I CAN'T HELP IT " *"But you didn't cluck that time" Caesar said under his breath. *"Enough, BAWK ! You will die by my illusions ! CLUCK !" *He dash towards Caesar preparing a punch 

"Fine then ENHANEGA!" Caesar dashed towards him mirroring his movements.


----------



## InfIchi (May 30, 2011)

Fairy Tail-

Regis Lisle, The man of a thousand personalities. Able to maneuver himself into a position of adequacy. He lived a life of hiding his heart, keeping a shield around it at all times. "Oh~ I'm bored." He thought to himself, looking over the mission board of the guild. Perhaps there would be something fun, something that would bring a spark to his life, but he wasn't having any luck. There didn't seem to be anything that shouted out at him, JOIN ME! He considered a mission about acting, but he didn't want to be in a play...

There was another job about curing a cursed staff... how boring. How could a puppet mage manage to do that anyway. He would find something, something that would be perfect for his skills.... something.... anything please... "I'm so bored...."

Jason/Lacey-

The team of six had been running for a while now, the four little girls were obviously tired. But they would be out of this section of town soon. Jason could tell, they would be nearing the real part of town in a matter of moments. "Alright, let's rest again~" Lacey and the others found their way to another alley. Taking a few deep breaths in order to try and rest quicker.

"But that wont be for long." A voice calls out from the shadows. "Eh?" Lacey looked around, where had it come from? Suddenly, stone pillars burst fourth from the wall, blocking Lacey and Jason from the children. The cage like pillars also kept them from each other. 

"I'll take the kids." A man wearing a long blue jacket with white pants calls.  "I've got this bastard." Thomas, the sword mage that Jason had met earlier, stands before him once more. "D...damn it..." Jason clenches his fists, ready for the worst. "Then i've got this lovely lady." The man who stood before lacey was easily recognized... he had been the one who kidnapped her earlier.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 30, 2011)

*Van Skylar*

The blond wind mage smiled at the scene, the mission was a complete success though most part of the job was done by Mihoshi they could say that the team work was useful. He looked around and then sighed, he should not be pitying his enemies though jack didn?t look like a bad guy at all, also it seemed that Serena girl was going with them to Fairy Tail, or at least that was the impression the Skylar got because of the help she gave to Drakor. Despite not wanting to hear that weird story again probably he was getting a little soft about not sticking his nose in other people?s business "Oh well, in the end everything went as planned despite the interferences...and the lack of mutants"Van stated"Actually i wonder...how much was the payment for this?"he asked turning to look at his friends.


----------



## gumby2ms (May 31, 2011)

*Domu*
Pile of Ash, ???​
Awaking in his ashen bed, Domu struggles to breathe due to the corrosive metal and the sticky ash filling his lungs.

"Haaa.. ccktt!!"

Using a quick burst of microadhesion he ejected the masonry-like concoction from his lungs, esophagus and nares. After another short burst to remove his crusty coating, and shaking vigorously like a dog, the yellow-skinned mass of Domu hatched from his 'bedding'.

Finding his makeshift shoulder bag filled with his precious 'collection' he used exquip to store away the survivors of his collection. 

Looking back he sees the shining metal behind him and with the volcanic mountains in front of him and tries to  recall the map covered in illegible labels. 

"Humm."

Scavenging a bunch of various rocks and chunks of metal he was able to find he began to piece them together. 

He began to make a a compass but the lack of water to float a needle in would make things difficult but he did find some magnetic lode stone so he wouldn't need to magnetize a conductive metal. Collecting more rocks and using some pieces of softer alkali metal to manufacture some precise pieces, Domu managed to mold them into a relative concise shape. The odd shape allowed Domu to precariously balance a exceptionally magnetic piece of loadstone,  making acquiring a heading a possibility. 

Using the sun, the 'compass' and the topography of the map he could remember, Domu figured out some directions. Dissembling his 'compass' and putting the pieces into his shirt-sack he wondered off in pursuit of water and shelter for the coming night.

Fairy Tail Guild​The young bartender lay slump over the bar. 

Depressed.

As much as she ragged on the big man Domu was her favorite customer.  _"If only I knew magic, I could have went with him."_

Eying the train schedule she waited for the return of the teams completing their missions. The next train out to Tarchyis was leaving in 36 hours and the trip took 6 days. That would mean that whoever left, would have to get to Tarchyis 36 hours faster then the train and meet up with Domu or make up 36 hours upon traveling into the wastelands.  

Pulling her hair, the waiter looked down at her 'collateral'.

_"Magical Sandal magic; I summon Domu."_ She uttered to her self in frustration, as she waves around the large footwear, before washing up to start cutting some more limes.


----------



## InfIchi (May 31, 2011)

Jason/Lacey-

"Well then." The man who stood before the children smirked. "It appears, that this has once more been our victory." Slowly, he raised his hand. "My name is Dokamaru. Now come peacefully, you see? We're friends." As he approached the girls, a black mass burst fourth from the ground, covering the girls and vanishing back into the earth. "What the hell!? What just happened!?"

"That attack...." Jason turns behind to see if what he thought was true... "GEBO!" Jason shouts out, the S-class fairy tail mage stands atop the earthen pillars that separate the mages. "Tch... Another annoying brat. If you are as weak as these two, we have nothing to worry-" "Shadow Shroud." Dokamaru's shadow shoots up like tentacles from the sea and wrap around him. "You think some pathetic mages like you can defeat me?"

Dokamaru struggled to free himself, but he couldn't break the shadow binds that held him. "You bastard..." Gebo merely smirked. "Forgive me, but i don't have time to waste." The S-class mage holds his hand out and quickly creates a fist. "HURGH..." Dokamaru lets out a grunt before being silenced. "Now then, What about you two?" Gebo turns to see the other mages already gone. 

"Smart move." He smirked.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (May 31, 2011)

*Are Guilds Fun?*

​"*With our heads held high.. we look forward to new dreams.. only keeping our eyes trained towards the future.*"










​
“The whole village was alive?!” Karina couldn't believe her eyes, “How did Leere manage to pull that off?!”

“You should go.” Drakor smirked at Matan, “We'd love to come with you, but I believe we have our own wounded to take care of here.” Drakor looked over at Mihoshi, who had now fallen on the ground.

Matan couldn't contain his tears, however he nodded with a smile at Drakor, “You're right.. I don't know how to thank you for this... I can finally see them again.. my family and friends..” Matan spoke in a flustered tone, before taking off towards the village, “EVERYONE!!”

Mihoshi smiled as she watched Matan head towards the village, she wanted to greet the entire village with him, however she couldn't bring her body to move anymore, most of her magical power drained up, and the muscles in her arms and legs torn, she would be out of commission for at least a day, possibly two. Footsteps came up behind her, and she looked up to see Drakor wearing a huge grin on his face, and bent down, grabbing her arm and pulling her up, then placing it over his shoulder.

“I think you deserve the most rest out of all of us.” Drakor grinned at Mihoshi, and he leaned down to pick up her pen, “I'll take this for you right now, since you won't really be able to communicate easily for a while.”

Mihoshi smiled at Drakor, true she couldn't communicate at the moment because she couldn't react, however she could trust Drakor enough to hold onto at least something that simple for her. Mihoshi's eyes widened at a sudden feeling of something being placed on her head, and she realized that her sunglasses had been put back on, when she looked over she saw a smiling Karina.

“I thought you might have wanted those back.” Karina grinned at Mihoshi, and then turned to look at Serena, who had gone to greet her friends, “I wonder if those guys will be alright.”

“WHAAAT?!” Max looked at Serena stunned, “N-no way.. that woman.. she beat Leere?!” Max looked over at the now unconscious Leere.

“Damn, so we really never stood a chance anyways.” Jack rubbed the back of his head, “Man I'm beat, using up so much power.” Jack looked over at Van and smirked, “That guy's something else, I gave him everything I had and he still won.”

“I can't believe we lost so easily..” Arika looked down at the ground sulking, “Now we don't have anything left..”












Serena smiled at the group, “There are still dreams each of us has,” Serena looked at Max, “You can still compete for the title of strongest mage in the world,” Serena looked at Arika, “You still have an opportunity to change the world,” Serena looked at Jack, “You can still make up for that incident in the past, everyone makes a mistake once in their life, so what if most of your teammates were killed cause you didn't follow them on a mission? You can always join another guild to make up for it.”

“Joining another guild, huh..” Jack smirked lazily, “I suppose I'll give it some thought, anyways I believe this is where we part ways guys.” Jack looked over at Van, “Maybe when we cross paths again, if I feel like I'll get my revenge for my defeat.”

“Revenge? Who gives a shit about that?” Max grinned as he looked at Drakor, “I just want to be the strongest, and it doesn't matter who I have to fight to get there.”

“Now you're talkin' my language.” Drakor smirked at Max, “I'm gonna become the strongest, no matter what it takes!”

“Sheesh, it's like that's all men care about.” Arika crossed her arms, “No wonder it's the women who make a difference in this world.”

Karina laughed, “I hear you on that one.” Karina looked over at Drakor, “I made a promise that I would help him become strong though, and I'm going to keep it.”

“Helping someone to become strong, huh?” Arika looked at Max as he and Drakor butted heads over their next fight, “I've never given that any thought before.”

“Sometimes that's the only way you can make a difference in the world.” Karina smiled at Arika, “I think that goal in itself makes a person strong.”

Arika turned to look at Karina, and she allowed a small smile to come across her face, “Maybe we got off on the wrong start, huh?”












Serena grinned over in Gilgamesh's direction, “I think I'm going to take your offer to join Fairy Tail,” Serena paused as she looked at the town, “And I think we might want to go collect that reward of yours, hey Max, Arika, Jac-” Serena turned to look in their direction, however Jack had long since disappeared, “Erm.. guess he didn't want to stick around.. Max, Arika, you want to join us?”

“No thanks, I don't think being in a crowd of people is really my style.” Arika looked over at Max, “Besides I know he's not going to want to go, and someone needs to make sure he doesn't get into trouble.”

“She's getting her words mixed up, I'm the one who needs make sure she doesn't get into trouble.” Max grinned at Serena, “I think we'll split up here though, maybe we'll meet again in the future.”

“I'm sure that we will.” Serena smiled at Max, and looked over at Drakor, “You can carry her into the village, right?”

“Of course I can!” Drakor grinned at Mihoshi, “She's as light as a feather, and I've got plenty of energy left!”

“Alright then, let's go see the celebrations!” Karina cheered as the group started to walk off towards the village, “You know where to find us if you want to come see us!” Karina waved at Max and Arika.

"Come back and fight me any time!" Drakor yelled back at Max, and Mihoshi smiled at the group, they would have made perfect additions to Fairy Tail, but it was obvious they wouldn't join.

 “A guild.. huh?” Max looked up at the sky, “I wonder if all guilds are as fun as that one looks.”

“Who knows?” Arika grinned at the departing group, “Only one way to find out, we'll just have to go find one to join.”


----------



## InfIchi (May 31, 2011)

Jason/Lacey/Gebo-

"Thank you Gebo~" Lacey bowed to the S-class mage, he merely nodded back. "No problem. I figured you two were in trouble when you hadn't returned." Jason nodded and rubbed the back of his head. "Yeah, I guess we kind of screwed up there huh?" He chuckled a bit and let out a sigh. "But um... where did you put the kids?" Gebo blinked. "Ah... Ah crap..." He threw his hands out and quickly released the girls from the shadows. "WAAAAH!!!!!" All four girls let out a terrified shriek...

"Lets.... Let's go take them back huh?" The three nod and take the children back to their respective homes, the reward given out to Lacey and Jason was twice as much as expected, not a bad haul.  The three went back onto the train and returned to the guild that very day... hoping to forget the kidnapping incident entirely.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 1, 2011)

*Returning Home*
​"_*After a grueling day of hard work.. the Fairy Tail mages finally return home.. and a new member joins the guild.*_"​
Karina and the others soon found themselves at the village where Matan had already greeted his father and caught up with old friends of the village, the entire village had stared throwing him up in the air while shouting cheers, and it brought a smile to everyone's faces. Matan introduced the Fairy Tail mages to his father Vanto Calinta, which surprised Karina as the story she had been told ended up being true after all. Vanto told them some stories of his previous missions, which surprised even Mihoshi who noted that despite being trapped in dream world for ten years, Vanto still had an incredible amount of magical power remaining. Matan said that he had gathered up a whole bunch of food just for this day, and asked the Fairy Tail mages if they wanted to stay for the feast, to which they agreed since all the fighting made them hungry, although Gilgamesh was more interested in trying to hit it off with Serena, whom actually seemed to be rather responsive to his flirting, much to the disgust of Drakor and Karina, while Van and Mihoshi simply ignored all of this. During the feast everyone ate to their fill, with Drakor personally tending to feeding Mihoshi himself since she couldn't move. After the gigantic feast, the entire village lit up a huge bonfire in celebration of their freedom, at which point the Fairy Tail mages decided it was time to finally leave, and Matan brought them their reward, which happened to be a rather huge bag full of jewels.

“Amazing! All of that is jewels?!” Karina oogled over the bag, “Oh wait! We haven't decided who gets the split of what!”

“There are a total of five people here so..” Drakor attempted to rack his brain, however it failed him horribly, “Dammit I'm no good with math!”

“Wait, five?” Serena blinked, “Who's the fifth person?”

“You are obviously.” Karina smiled at the shocked Serena, “You helped us out, you deserve the reward.”

“I don't think..” Serena saw Gilgamesh looking at her with a knowing smirk on his face, and she sighed, “Alright fine, I'll take the reward then.”

“If there are five people, then equally split amongst five, that would be 1,500,000 Jewels per person.” Matan grinned, “You planned to give Mihoshi-san more though because she did all the work, correct?”

Mihoshi shook her head as if to say no, however both Drakor and Karina protested to this fact, so she reluctantly agreed to take a total of 2,000,000 jewels.

“That leaves everyone else with a total of 1,250,000 split between themselves.” Matan smiled, and handed the bag to Serena, who easily hoisted it over her shoulder much to the surprise of everyone except Gilgamesh.

“What's wrong? You guys think I'm weak or something?” Serena grinned at them, “Come on we need to get going.”

“You're right, it's getting close to evening.” Drakor picked up Mihoshi and slung her shoulder around his back again, holding her up, “Let's get moving guys.”

“See you later, Matan!” Karina smirked at the boy, causing him to blush slightly, “You take good care of your father.”

“You too! Take good care of Mihoshi-san!” Matan grinned as the mages began to depart with reward and their battered comrades in hand, “They're really great people, everything I heard about them and more ended up being true. I owe them a huge debt I'll never be able to repay.”

“Your paths will one day cross again.” Vanto came up behind Calinta with a grin on his face, “That much I'm sure of, and when that time comes you'll be able to repay that debt.”

“I agree with your father.” Another voice called out, and Katina walked up to the two, “If you believe in anything it's possible, now come on, let's go back and catch up on old times with Satra and Katon.”

“Yeah! I haven't talked to them in ages!” Matan smirked, and then suddenly he looked confuse, “By the way how did you guys survive for so long in that dream world?”

“Who knows? The layout of the world seemed to match that of the real world, except it seemed like an endless paradise.” Vanto smirked at Matan, “I guess maybe Leere wasn't such a bad guy after all, but we'll never be able to answer that question now.” Vanto laughed, “No point mulling over it, let's go celebrate while we can, there's a lot of work left to be done!”

“Yeah!' Matan and Katina yelled, and with that the family headed back to celebrate with the village once more.

The story of Suntepa Village finally comes to an end, after ten long years Matan is reunited with his family, Leere is defeated and many more people will be revealed to have suddenly reappeared again in the days to come. Leere's family and Jeran, despite being from such an isolated place, are eventually made aware of what happened in the years he had been gone via the Council, and despite the tragedy that befell the former mage who wished to defeat Deliora, they are glad to know that he was finally stopped and perhaps even freed from his torment. At present time, Deliora has not been heard of again for the past seven years, so it is unknown if he still stalks the lands of Isvan. The Fairy Tail mages in the meantime, get back to the village via the wagon Matan left for them, and hop on the first train back to Magnolia. On the way back Drakor falls asleep, and Karina attempts to keep Mihoshi company along with Van, while Serena and Gilgamesh talk about the possibility of forming a team. Eventually after a four hour drive, the people all arrive back at Magnolia, and grab smaller bags to split their rewards into evenly with Mihoshi getting the greater amount for doing most of the work. Soon after this all the members arrive back at the guild, and somehow during all this time Drakor and Karina had managed to read what Mihoshi is trying to say through her facial features.

“We're baaack!” Drakor yells as the Fairy Tail mages walk through the door, bandaged up and still having scratches on them, with Mihoshi being the most bandaged, having makeshifted casts placed on her hands and feet.

“Man I'm beat, I just want to tell the Master we're finished so I can go home and rest.” Karina sighed as she slumped down into one of the benches. Drakor helped Mihoshi sit down in the same bench across from her, and then placed himself beside her.

“So this is Fairy Tail?” Serena looked around the guild, “I expected it to be noisier.”

“Well, it doesn't appear like everyone is here at the moment.” Drakor looked around the guild, “Yeah I only see Jason and Lacey right now, along with the Master and us.”

“Oh, is that a new person I spy?” The barmaid made her way over to the group, and then noticed Mihoshi, “Mihoshi?! What happened to you?! I haven't seen you this beat up since you went on that mission to slay a demon five years ago.”

“It's a pretty long story.” Karina pointed at Serena, “By the way, can you give her the Fairy Tail mark since she's new.”

“Of course, where would you like it?” The barmaid turned her attention to Serena.

“Umm..” Serena pulled up her shirt just slightly, “Left side of my stomach, near the hip.”

“Very well then.” The barmaid pulled out a stamp, and placed the mark where Serena had directed her to, “There you go, now you're a member of Fairy Tail.”

“WAHOO! A new member of the family!” Drakor grinned, “Hey guys it's time for a celebration, isn't it?!”

“Oh come on.. I'm already beat.” Karina sighed, “I really want to celebrate and all, but all that fighting wore me out.”

“Aww come on! I've still got plenty of energy left!” As soon as Drakor finished this statement, he ended up fast asleep with his head planted firmly on the table.

“DON'T SAY THAT KIND OF STUFF THEN FALL ASLEEP AFTERWARD!” Karina nearly screeched, and then planted her face into her head, “The things I put up with about this guy.”

Serena laughed, and Mihoshi couldn't help except smirk, “Hey, why don't I tell you guys a story?” Serena sat down beside the two mages, she was a member of Fairy Tail after all, she shouldn't have any qualms about adding her own tales to the guild.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 1, 2011)

Fairy Tail Guild-

"Oh look, a new member." Jason and Lacey entered Fairy Tail with a smile on their faces. "Why do we always get them when i'm away." Gebo wonders out loud. "Oh? If it isn't the drunk and the ditz." Regis snickered a bit at the two. "Oh look it's.... What's your name again?" Jason blinked. "R..Regis! My name is Regis!" "Oh... Hey look it's a dragon!" Jason points at Drakor, who appeared to be sleeping. 

"Boy you people are lazy... sitting around a bar, sleeping." Jason shook his head. "What kind of mages are you?" It was at that moment Jason sat down and took a mighty swig from a glass of alcohol that had been sitting there for who knows how long. "I'm so glad you saved my glass!" He laughed. "I know how much you like your alcohol." The barmaid giggled a bit. "Indeed!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 1, 2011)

*Fairy Tail Guild*​
?Hey now you crazy drunkard, I'll have you know we fought off an incredibly difficult guild today.? Karina didn't mind Jason's company, but sometimes he could annoy her, ?Just look at Mihoshi, she had the most difficult fight out of all of us.? Karina pointed at Mihoshi, who seemed to have a look on her face that suggested she didn't want to get involved in any of this, mostly because she didn't want Gebo or one of the other S-Class Mages to tease her about getting all beaten up.

?And these four are..?? Serena looked slightly perplexed.

?The guy you see with the alcohol in his hand is Jason, he's always drinking.? Karina then pointed at Lacey, ?She's Lacey, a huge flirt and always walks while strutting her hips.? Karina pointed at Gebo, ?And he's Gebo.. I don't know much about him other than the fact that he's an S-Class Mage, and his nickname is Shadow King.? Karina pointed at Regis, ?And he is umm... what's his name again??

?Shadow King..? Serena flinched at that nickname, but caught herself in time, ?Oh, sorry about that, I've had a.. bad experience with a mage that used shadow abilities.? Serena smiled a the three, ?Nice to meet you, my name is Serena.? Serena started looking the two males of the group over.

?Eh.. what are you doing?? Karina sweat dropped.

?Huh? Oh I was just looking these two over.? Serena placed her hand on her cheek in a thinking position, ?Jason's kind of hot, the drinking thing is a slight turnoff though.? Serena looked at Gebo, ?I like him though, he's got that sexy mysterious thing going on.?

?... We've got another flirt in the guild..? Karina sighed, ?At least she and Gilgamesh will get along pretty well.?

Drakor continued peacefully sleeping, the guild completely unaware to whatever dreams lingered in his mind, not that any of them would probably want to know.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 1, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> *Fairy Tail Guild*​
> ?Hey now you crazy drunkard, I'll have you know we fought off an incredibly difficult guild today.? Karina didn't mind Jason's company, but sometimes he could annoy her, ?Just look at Mihoshi, she had the most difficult fight out of all of us.? Karina pointed at Mihoshi, who seemed to have a look on her face that suggested she didn't want to get involved in any of this, mostly because she didn't want Gebo or one of the other S-Class Mages to tease her about getting all beaten up.
> 
> ?And these four are..?? Serena looked slightly perplexed.
> ...



"R...Regis... my name... it's... Never mind." Regis stared blankly and let out a sigh, waving off the group,. "Very well, I can tell when i am not wanted." "Damn straight." Jason thought to himself, he wouldn't dare speak it out loud. "Jason... What's a flirt?" Lacey blinked. "Ah, it's a very pretty girl." Jason coughed. "Oh~ Thank you Karina-san~" She smiled. "I think you're a flirt too~"

"And you know, Alcohol can be a turn on." Jason winked at the new girl, he never wasted his time. "Already trying to find a woman to drown yourself in Jason? Was that night in the cage too much for you?" Gebo smirked a bit, he didn't joke too often, but when he did... it kind of sucked.

"Oi! I was in no way trapped in a cage! I have never been kidnapped... Never... Nope... nah uh." Jason coughs, pouring a stream of Alcohol from his hand. "Well Serena, It's my pleasure to welcome you to the guild. And I will gladly buy you and Miss Mihoshi a drink for your Hard Battles... You know... since it was so tough for the both of you."


----------



## Cjones (Jun 1, 2011)

*Hitrea*

A mission? Pfft, she didn't care enough for this guild to do anything positive for it. Still though Hitrea knew she'd have to let her pride falter sooner or later if she wanted to make any money. She had spent the last few hours inside the guild plastered with a pleasant and soft smile. Underneath the smile was her bitter hatred for this place and all the people in her... especially that red eyed _man_ the one who put her in the position she was in.

"At least she and Gilgamesh will get along pretty well.?

"Gilgamesh..." Hitrea thought to herself as she gazed over toward the small group that were talking and laughing. Off to the side standing beside some girl, she'd never seen in the guild before, was the man she loath with a deep passion. Gilgamesh stood with a seductive smirk on his face he was obviously enticed by all the woman around him Hitrea had guessed, but he had something that caught her attention.

A bag.

She was sure the bag was full of jewels. From her previous run-in with him she knew all to well his love of money and on the inside she gave a small that the devil himself would be cautious off while on the outside all it turned into was a simple sweet smirk. _"I'll make this man's time here his own personal hell..."_ Hitrea seethed on the inside as she began to walk in the direction of the group before finally appearing before them.

She could already feel the intense glare of hatred that Gilgamesh was giving her. "Sorry to interrupt, but Gilgamesh...may we talk for a bit?" She spoke with a heavenly voice with a smile that would make any persons heart melt. 

To bad it was all a facade.

*Gilgamesh*

It was a long trip back, but they were finally back at Fairy Tail. Though Gil had to admit that he honestly missed that small little village they had just saved, but that memory quickly soured when the group insisted that Mihoshi get a sizable cut of the profit just because _she_ Leere. If she weren't a woman, and Matan was still here and Karina wasn't a woman he'd slug all of them for it.

Though on the bright side Serena had decided to join them. So he could let it pass this *one* time.

"Ah, my dear Acacia flower Serena is finally opening up and I'm in the presence of not only Mihoshi, but Karina and the newly arrived Lacey as well. I feel truly blessed for joining Fairy Tail." Though the ladies didn't seem to mind that much, the boys mostly rolled their eyes as everyone continued talking. Hey! What could could Gil say? He was feeling in a good mood and surprisingly it didn't have to do with mo-okay it did have to do with money.

Gil was honestly enjoying being around "others" for once...until that all to familiar aura made itself be known.

"Sorry to interrupt, but Gilgamesh...may we talk for a bit?" Gil shot her a very intense gaze that seemed to bore deep into her soul. She wasn't fooling him, a master of the ladies. Those words were lace with venom as she spoke and he was to be one to be poisoned by her. "_Heh, I'll play her little game if that's how she wants it..."_ Gilgamesh stare turned into a deep smirk which caught Hitrea off guard as she quirked in eyebrow at him.

"Sure, why don't we stay here and talk? Your always by yourself so join our little circle." Gilgamesh offered an open spot right beside him where she could talk or whisper to him without any problem. Gil had a feeling her plan was to get him alone, but he had on up'd her as he watch her walk towards him.

If only he knew just how dangerous she could be.

"Why thank you for letting me in your circle...Gil."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 1, 2011)

*Fairy Tail Guild*​
Karina blinked when Lacey asked what a flirt was, and made a note to herself that she should add way too innocent onto that list from now on, however when Jason told her what a flirt was, and the way she responded to this, nearly choked Karina up, although she managed to catch herself in time, “Umm.. thank you..”

Mihoshi grinned at the two, and Serena couldn't help except crack a slight smirk, although she tried to keep it hidden. Serena's eyes twitched slightly when Jason said that alcohol could be a turnon too, “Not when you come from the place where I used to live.”

The group turned their attention to Gebo who finally spoke, cracking a joke with Jason about being trapped in a cage all night, which caused Serena to raise an eyebrow, what kind of stuff was this guy into? Jason then went onto say that he had never been in a cage and never been kidnapped before.

“Umm.. Jason..” Karina tilted her head, “Gebo didn't make any mention of you being kidnapped.”

“Mmn..” Drakor slowly awoke from his slumber to note the people around him, “Whoa, what the hell did I miss?!”

“Oh, the Dragon has finally rejoined us.” Karina smiled at Drakor, “Did you enjoy your nap?”

“Man I feel refreshed already.” Drakor stretched out, apparently a whole group had congregated around to converse, “Oh it's Gebo!” Drakor noticed the other S-Class Mage, one he didn't see around incredibly often, and he made a mention of going off to get drinks for Serena and Mihoshi. At this point a peculiar scent crossed his nose, and Drakor turned his attention to notice a female approaching the group.

“Sorry to interrupt, but Gilgamesh.. may we talk for a bit?”

The entire group looked up to notice a new female had joined the group, and seemed to have something she wanted to say to Gilgamesh. Karina had instantly been put on edge, and Serena turned her attention to the female with narrowed eyes as Gilgamesh stated that she should join their little circle. Mihoshi pretended to be asleep, although in reality she was actually listening in on this conversation, and Drakor found the girl's scent to be rather annoying, typical of people he didn't exactly like.

“Sure that sounds great.” Selena smiled slyly at the woman, “I'm sure this conversation will be of interest to everyone here seeing as how they're all looking at your.. “friend.”” Selena used a slightly bitter tone at the end, although she hadn't realized it.

“_I don't like where this conversation is going._” Mihoshi thought to herself, “_This whole thing feels like a time bomb waiting to blow up._”


----------



## Cjones (Jun 1, 2011)

*Hitrea/Gilgamesh*

_A problem just waiting to happen_...

Everyone's eyes were on Hitrea as she casually made her way toward Gilgamesh with her same sweet smile never faltering. All of their eyes were on her and she could tell they were being cautious. How she hated how they were staring as if she wanted to do something to them. 

_"This world disgust me and the trash that inhabits it is not good enough for me to even spit on."_ She thought bitterly as she finally made her toward Gilgamesh. Ever seemed to be on edge, but the newest girl whom she had never seen before, seemed to have had a slightly bitter tone in her voice as she spoke and refer to her as "Friend." _"Calling me the friend of this trash? I'd mutilate my own body first."_ Were her thoughts to herself as she met Gilgamesh face to face. Her hands were turning white as she tried her best not to reach for the hilt of her sword.

"Gil...we need to discuss payment." Hitrea's words were all to sweet as her gaze meet Gilgamesh who had a very profound smirk on his face. "Payment? I haven't the faintest clue what you mean. If your a little _broke_ I'd happily help you out." The young red haired woman almost twitched in agitation at his words. She knew his game, he was making small little shots at her in order to anger her.

It was working.

"...I am a little in need of money, but that's only because this _*sword*_ cost so much." She retorted this time getting under Gilgamesh's skin. You could literally feel the tension between the to, hell, almost even see it. "Well I'm sorry the sword was so expensive, but maybe you should try keeping your money instead of letting people trick you out of your money." He practically yelled at her.

That was the last straw. She could not keep the the facade any more. A normal person would not under stand their conversation, but these meaningless words held a very deep meaning. Hitrea's smile faltered into more of cynical smile as a look for anger showed on her features.

"Letting people swindle me out of my money? Perhaps you are right!" The uneasy feeling had gotten worse as Hitrea had grown tired, in such a short amount of time, of playing games. He had what she wanted and this time she wouldn't be stopped.

Through his teasing Gil had unknowingly dropped his guard. A clicking sound echoed loudly enough for those around to hear as Hitrea put on her hand on the hilt of her sword.

Business was about to pick up.


----------



## tgre (Jun 1, 2011)

Temu crashed outside the Guild with an almighty roar from Tartarus

*"Easy boy!"* 

Temu looked up,* "something seems different."* He heard a lot more noise coming from the guild

*"Looks like some of the other mages came back from their missions!"*

Temu grinned and Tartarus crunched noisily towards the guild door and looked back at Temu, as if telling him that he'd be retarded to think a wyvern could open doors

Temu grinned, *"Well then... let's go say hi shall we?"*



> ?Oh, the Dragon has finally rejoined us.? Karina smiled at Drakor, ?Did you enjoy your nap??
> 
> ?Man I feel refreshed already.? Drakor stretched out, apparently a whole group had congregated around to converse, ?Oh it's Gebo!? Drakor noticed the other S-Class Mage, one he didn't see around incredibly often, and he made a mention of going off to get drinks for Serena and Mihoshi. At this point a peculiar scent crossed his nose, and Drakor turned his attention to notice a female approaching the group.
> 
> ...


 
Temu looked at the other guy who just woke up from his nap and his heart skipped a beat. there was another slayer in the guild apart from himself and the master?!

*"D-... Dragon?" *Temu looked at the youth who was now surrounded by alot of different mages Temu hadn't met yet, Tartarus gave a low growl and shuffled behind Temu, trying to hide his great body from view, *"You're a dragon slayer too?"*


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 1, 2011)

> "Letting people swindle me out of my money? Perhaps you are right!"  The uneasy feeling had gotten worse as Hitrea had grown tired, in such a  short amount of time, of playing games. He had what she wanted and this  time she wouldn't be stopped.
> 
> Through his teasing Gil had unknowingly dropped his guard. A clicking  sound echoed loudly enough for those around to hear as Hitrea put on her  hand on the hilt of her sword.
> 
> Business was about to pick up.



"Wellp, you know it's been fun." Jason stood up and pushed away from the bar. "But I'll just be going home now... gotta get up early and stuff... You know! Come on Lacey, I'll walk you home!" Jason laughed. "But i'm not tired..." She blinked. "Come on." Jason grabbed Lacey's arm anyways and tugged her away from the others, they didn't really like getting involved in business that was too serious. There was no need for it, the guild's fights were always out of fun... not this, No.. this wasn't right.

"You may want to reconsider your actions." Gebo stood behind the woman... "There are two S-class mages before you. Make your next move a well thought out one."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 1, 2011)

*Fairy Tail Guild*​
Drakor noted the other guy, “Dragon Slayer too? Wait you're a Dragon Slayer?!”

This caught Karina and Mihoshi by surprise, however Gebo's statement caught everyone's attention before they could actually continue the conversation.

Serena was up off her feet in an instant with her sword out at the girl's throat before she could even budge, she had developed a liking to Gilgamesh, and no way in hell was this stupid woman going to be doing anything to him soon, “I suggest you take your hand off that sword now.” Serena narrowed her eyes dangerously at the woman, “You know you remind me of someone I met before.” Serena noticed the confused like on Hitrea's face, and she continued onward, “A mage from a guild called Phantom Lord, he had a similar kind of attitude as yours.”

“Phantom Lord?” Drakor spat with disgust, he hated that name more than all others, “You met someone from that guild? I don't blame you for being so upset.” Drakor stood up, and walked over to stand in front of Gilgamesh, “Look lady, I don't know who the hell you are, but while we allow friendly brawls in the guild, we don't allow this kind of fighting.” Drakor narrowed his eyes at the woman, “You can pull that sword out if you want to, but I'll send you flying before you can even do anything with it.”

Karina smiled at Drakor, and Mihoshi let out a sigh of relief, Serena and Drakor were incredibly strong, there's no doubt they can handle this situation in her place, and should she try to go through either of them, Gebo was also there, with three mages all focusing on her at once, there was no way this woman could make whatever move she planned to.

“_This magical power.._” Serena thought as she noted the hilt of the woman's sword, “_It's very similar to Gil's.. what's going on here?_”


----------



## tgre (Jun 1, 2011)

Temu looked over at Drakor and then over at the others, the atmosphere was tense,* "Phantom Lord? Wait, wait... THE Phantom Lord?"* Temu racked his brains, *"They're the bad guild right?"*

Tartarus nudged forward and sniffed the air, it lay down on the couch and started to snuggle up to the cushions, it began nibbling on the cobblestone floor again.

*"TARTARUS, NOW IS NOT THE TIME!"* Temu shouted, Tartarus whimpered quietly and stopped nibbling the cobblestone immediately, *"Someone catch me up-"*

Temu gritted his teeth, it seemed like a fight would break out any second, *"this doesn't look good at all-"*


----------



## Cjones (Jun 1, 2011)

*Hitrea/Gilgamesh*

_Thwarted once again.​_
Needless to say, Gil was taken aback and held an incredible look of shock on his face. Though it wasn't the fact that an S-class mage had decided to jump in the way...it was more the fact that Drakor, Karina...and Serena defended him without hesitation. His guard had dropped and Hitrea was in the right place to strike him down and they defended him.

...Maybe he was reading to much into it?

Even so the look of hate on Hitrea's face as she looked pass everyone else and straight to Gilgamesh couldn't be ignored. This was the second time she had been denied the right to strike this man down. He was nothing, but a huge bullseye that she could miss and at the same time wasn't able to hit because of those around her. An S-class mage at her back, a girl with a blade to her throat, and some kid standing in front of her. No matter how confident she was in her abilities she wasn't an idiot. 

If only the S-class mages weren't here...she would try her hand.

"Phantom Lord? I shall take that as a compliment then if you don't mind." Hitrea spat as she hesitantly let her blade fall back into it's sheath. "If this was Phantom Lord, I believe I'd have my chance to strike down that golden haired creature or any who'd dare to defend him." Hitrea rage was slowly subsiding as the grip she held on her sword slowly loosened. "I won't be denied a third at this man. Even he himself knows that this is inevitable. If I have to burn the rest of you to do so I'll gladly enjoy it ." She spoke more calmly though her gaze never diverted.

"You'll learn in time the true character of this man. His love of money far exceeds the limit of anything a normal persons heart could muster. His personality is nothing, but a masking." Hitrea slowly turned her on her heel and looked at Gebo who let her pass without a probable though Hitrea was not yet done speaking. "Know that these *S-Class Mages* saved you this second time Gilgamesh. If you want one of your most prize possessions back. You'll face me sooner or later." Were her final words as she finally left.

Today had truly gone to hell and it felt like something about of a story book because she was right. If he wanted his sword back he'd have to face her eventually.

"Whew. Thank you guys for the help. If she had pulled out that sword...this place would have gone straight to hell. Trust me."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 1, 2011)

*Fairy Tail Guild*​
Drakor narrowed his eyes with an icy cold glare at the woman's back as she left, she had dared.. DARED to threaten one of their family? That woman would not last in Fairy Tail so long as he had something to say about it, the Master would be noted of this situation the instant he saw him. Drakor turned his attention back to the rest of the group with a softer look as Serena placed her sword away.

“Sword or no sword, I don't care what she tried.” Drakor smirked at Gil, “If I see her again I'll beat the crap out of her, and I'm going to tell the Master about this the moment I see him.”

“No.. you won't beat the crap out of her.” Serena grumbled, getting the attention of Drakor, however before he could reply he stopped at the scary look in her eyes, “If I see her again I'll make her wish she was never alive, I'll show her what _*true *_hatred feels like.”

“Whoa.. that's dark..” Karina sweat dropped, and Drakor had backed away from Serena just a little bit, however as soon as the phase came over her it seemed to pass, as she turned to the group with a smile.

“Now then, I believe we were on the discussion of Dragon Slayers before that incident occurred?” Serena pointed at the new person who showed up.

“Oh right!” Drakor whirled around to face the new person, “You said you're a Dragon Slayer, right?” Drakor looked over at the couch, “And that's.. HOLY CRAP A WYVERN?!”

Karina smirked, “Doesn't it look so much more beautiful up close? A picture book can't compare to the real thing.” Karina stood up and walked over to Drakor grabbing him by the hand, “Come on I'll show you how to approach one.”

“Eh.. wait.. you're sure about this..?” Drakor looked slightly nervous, “I know you've dealt with a Wyvern before and all, but I hear Wyverns are rather violent creatures to people they don't know.”

“They can be if you approach them too quick.” Karina smiled, and pulled Drakor along, taking small steps towards the Wyvern, until she stopped a couple of feet away from it, “ You have to approach slowly and let them get a whiff of your scent, if it decides you're a good person, it will release it's attack stance, if it ends up deciding you're a bad person, just back away slowly and it will leave you alone.”

“She's... worked with Wyverns before..?” Serena had a small sweat drop, “Incredible.. you have to have a lot of guts to work with dangerous creatures like that..”


----------



## tgre (Jun 1, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> “Now then, I believe we were on the discussion of Dragon Slayers before that incident occurred?” Serena pointed at the new person who showed up.​
> 
> “Oh right!” Drakor whirled around to face the new person, “You said you're a Dragon Slayer, right?” Drakor looked over at the couch, “And that's.. HOLY CRAP A WYVERN?!”
> 
> ...


 
Temu smiled and directed his attention to Drakor, *"It works better when you have a rock in your hand or something to nibble on as you approach him-"* Tartarus peeked behind Temu and sniffed the air again, *"And don't worry about Tart, he's a big baby. He'd more likely cower behind me like he's doing now. Its not that he's scared, he's just immensely shy."*

Tartarus crept forward and sniffed Karina's hand and purred, Temu grinned, *"looks like he likes you. He likes girls, the big brute."*

Temu looked back at Drakor and the girl named "Serena",* "yeah, I'm a dragon slayer... but I'm not really a dragon slayer-"* Drakor looked confused, *"Umm, I don't know how to say this... it's just better if I show you."*

Temu lifted up his shirt and one long scar ran down the left side of his chest.

Temu grimaced as everyone looked at the scar, *"I don't know who, or why, but someone planted Dragon Slayer lacrima into my body when I was a child. Don't bother asking me any questions, because as much as I'd love to answer them... I can't remember anything aside from the last year."*

Temu pulled down his shirt and sat down, lighting up another cigarette as he did so and absent-mindedly patting Tartarus on the ridge of his back as Tartarus enjoyed Karina's attention. Tart growled softly like a purring cat and the girls around them giggled as their eyes lit up at the beauty of the creature. Temu smiled solemnly.

*"Apparently Dragon lacrima is incredibly rare and is fatal to most that try to use it on themselves to become stronger. I didn't ask for this, and I'm surprised I'm still living to tell the tale."* Temu took a long drag and exhaled greyish-blue plumes of smoke into the air, *"Let me tell you this though... it takes a certain kind of scum to experiment with a young body and I intend to find the monster that did this to me. He's going to regret the day he gave Dragon Slayer magic to me."*

Tartarus snuggled against Karina's hand and let her pat him on the head, his eyes closed in pleasure. 

*"But forgive my manners, I still haven't properly introduced myself and my old friend here-"* Temu looked up at the crowd, *"Like I said, my name's Temu Sliprain and this big lug-"* he gestured to Tartarus, *"-Is Tartarus, the biggest baby ever."*

Tartarus whipped Temu with his tail, as if telling him to shut up. Temu laughed.


----------



## tgre (Jun 1, 2011)

*Fairy Tail Guild ~*

_"Guys, I'm home"_

Trivert Flamefist entered the massive guild and slumped down on a couch next to Temu and absent-mindedly scratched Tartarus on the back, _"Temu, can you grab me a beer? I'm absolutely knackered... the travel back here was tiring as. The train broke down and the driver couldn't get it started so I had to-"_ Trivert yawned, _"Hell, the story's boring me, imagine how much it'd bore you!"_

*"The Woodpecker's finally back!"*

_"Please don't call me that."_ Trivert sighed and looked around to see Temu surrounded by a group of mages, _"Hey, you're finally making some new friends! Excellent, now I don't have to pretend to be your only friend anymore."_ Trivert grinned playfully.

Temu grinned back, *"Bastard... how was your job?"*

_"Boring. As usual... some punks were harassing an old man about the prices of his shop and were threatening to burn it down, so the guy asked the guild for help, I unwittingly obliged."_

Another random guild member overheard and excitedly clamoured, *"I bet you tore them a new one, am I right?!"*

Trivert yawned again, his eyes bloodshot from lack of sleep, _"Hardly, I didn't even have to use magic... it's amazing how many disputes can be solved without having to fight or demolish something. I simply made agreement contracts for both parties, which they signed and the owner agreed to charge them for half price on his stock provided they don't bother him and take back their death threats!"_

Temu grinned, *"As usual, you always use the boring way to deal with things."*

_"Boring my ass, it's still better than planting a rock in their face and asking questions later, my way is always the more preferred way! Less people get hurt."_

Trivert gulped down his beer noisily and took in his surroundings, _"Oh hey! Drakor and Karina are back from their jobs! Hope Mihoshi didn't get in your way... again."_ Trivert grinned, _"And I see you've brought a friend!"_

Trivert extended his hand to Serena and gave a sleepy smile, _"Trivert Flamefist, at your service."_


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 1, 2011)

*Two Dragons*
​"_*Drakor reaches a helping hand out to Temu... to make that man pay.. this is his promise..!!*_"​
“Amazing!” Karina reached out to pet Tartarus on the neck, “I've never seen one this tame before, most tame Wyverns still get a little edgy around people!” Karina petted the wyvern just on the back of it's neck towards the ridge of it's back, and the Wyvern started to purr more, causing Karina, Mihoshi, and Serena to all let out a slight giggle.

Drakor turned his attention to the Dragon Slayer as he lifted up his shirt to show him a long scar that ran down the left side of his chest, “Whoa what the hell?” Drakor gaped at the scar, and the man went on to say that when he was a child, someone implanted Dragon Lacriyma into his body, but that he couldn't tell him anything because he didn't know much about it himself. The man claimed that Dragon Lacriyma is incredibly rare, and fatal to most people that try to use it on themselves to become stronger, and also that he didn't ask for it, and is surprised he's still alive.

“That's insane.. there's actually Lacriyma that can give you Dragon Slayer powers.” Serena gaped at the man.

The man went onto tell them that it takes a certain kind of scum to experiment with a young person, and that he intends to find the person who did it to him, and make them pay for giving him Dragon Slayer magic.

“Man that's a dark story.” Karina petted the Wyvern directly on the head, “I've never heard anything like it, there's still so many things left I have to find out in the world.”

The man introduced himself as Temu Sliprain, and introduced his Wyvern as Tartarus, and when he called him a biggest baby ever, the Wyvern whipped him with his tail.

“Whoa that's amazing, it even underatands what he's saying!” Drakor gaped at the Wyvern.

“Wyvern's are mystical creatures like that.” Karina smiled, “Once they develop a bond with you, they might as well be able to read your mind.”












“Well Temu, if I were in your position, I'd want to do the same thing.” Drakor smirked, surprising the other Dragon Slayer and Karina, “I don't understand the specifics, but just the way all of that sounded, it sounds like inserting Dragon Lacriyma into someone takes a crap all over the honor and majesty of Dragons.” Drakor grinned at Temu, “Metalicana wasn't exactly the best Dragon in the world, but he taught me everything I know about Dragon Slayer magic, and just seeing him fly around the sky, I can't express in words how jaw dropping the sight looked.” Drakor held out his hand, “We'll make a deal right here, if either one of us meets the guy who inserted a Dragon Lacriyma into you, then we have to make that guy pay no matter what.”

Karina smiled at Drakor, it seemed like he would make a new friend in the guild, and she had actually managed to make a new friend herself, as Tartarus just didn't seem like he was going to leave her alone any time soon.

As soon as Drakor finished his speech Trivert came back, and started up a conversation with Temu, and midway through the conversation someone called Trivert a wood pecker which caused Drakor to burst out laughing. They went onto discuss the mission which Trivert said he didn't have to use magic in, claiming it to be amazing how man disputes could be solved without having to fight or demolish everything, and that he simply made an agreement contracts for both parties of his mission, which they signed and the owner agreed to charge for half on his stock, provided they take back their own death threats.

“That sounds so boring compared to our mission.” Drakor smirked as Temu also mentioned he chose the boring side.

“Yo Trivert!” Drakor smirked at the man who just came back, “Oh, Mihoshi?” Drakor pointed behind him, and the leg and arm bandaged Mihoshi smiled at Trivert, “No way in hell she's bothering anyone right now.”

“Trivert you're always taking the simple missions as usual.” Karina sighed with a sad smile on her face, “You should leave some for me, I always have to take the difficult missions when I'm with this guy.”

Serena blinked as the man extended his hand to her, “Oh um hi.. my name is Serena, nice to meet you, Trivert” Serena smirked slyly at the man, “Pretty cute, but a bit too talkative for my tastes.”

“Would you please quit flirting with every guy you meet..” Karina sweat dropped.


----------



## tgre (Jun 1, 2011)

*Fairy Tail guild~*



> Serena blinked as the man extended his hand to her, “Oh um hi.. my name is Serena, nice to meet you, Trivert” Serena smirked slyly at the man, “Pretty cute, but a bit too talkative for my tastes.”


 
Trivert smiled at Serena,_ "Well I prefer talking with my mouth than with my fists... unlike these two idiots-"_ He gestured at Temu and Drakor who both broke out into protest. Trivert laughed.

Trivert extended his legs and placed them up on the stool in front of him, _"we're all like one big happy family now, aren't we?!"_ Temu laughed, _"Where's Dane... the damned clown owes me a magic show."_

Temu sighed,* "He's off entertaining... well, basically anyone he meets, he's pretty confrontational like that."*

_"It's to be expected, that guys loves his attention haha."_



> “Trivert you're always taking the simple missions as usual.” Karina sighed with a sad smile on her face, “You should leave some for me, I always have to take the difficult missions when I'm with this guy.”


 
_"First come, first serve m'dear! The trick is to know which ones are the least tiring but pay the best. You'll get the hang of it soon enough!"_ Trivert plucked the cigarette from Temu's mouth, _"Smoking's bad for you!"_

Temu placed another cigarette in his mouth and Trivert plucked that one from him as well and threw it in the trash.

*"Wow, this is like the least fun game ever."* Temu said in annoyance.

_"Fine, smoke your cancer stick, but when I'm making my wooden masterpieces, you better not be lighting up in front of them!"_ Trivert threatened.

Trivert looked at Drakor, _"I see you've met Tartarus-"_ Tartarus looked at Trivert and wagged his tail expectingly. Tartarus liked Trivert alot, he always bought him gifts.

Trivert reached into his pocket and took out two opals, the size of Ostrich eggs and placed them in front of Tartarus who immediately dove right into them.

*"You spoil him too much Triv,"* Temu sighed, *"And Tart's been putting on a bit of weight ever since our last mission as well!"*

Trivert grinned and focused his attention back on Drakor and Serena,_ "By now I bet you know that Tartarus is nothing but a big softie-"_ he focused in on Serena, _"And you... what's your story?"_ Trivert yawned, _"I'm gone for three days and suddenly Temu's making friends and Drakor and Karina come back with a new 'guildie', I always miss the good stuff!"_


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 1, 2011)

*Fairy Tail Guild*​
?My story, huh?? Serena smirked at Trivert, ?That's a pretty long story to go through honestly, but basically I 'transferred' from a Dark Guild to this one, if you understand what I'm talking about.?

?Ooh! Trivert! We had the most awesome mission ever!? Drakor grinned widely, ?You shoulda seen it, there was this cursed village, and everyone was trapped in their shadows, and we had to fight this Dark Guild!? Drakor started making punching motions, ?Then while we were beating the crap out of our opponents, their master did some freaky stuff and turned on them, and then he tried to possess me and turn me to his side, so Mihoshi had to beat the crap out of him! After that Serena came back with us to the guild!? Drakor got the last part of his story all out in one breath.

?Translation: We fought a Dark Guild, saved a cursed Village, their Master turned on them, Mihoshi tore the muscles in her arms and legs defeating him, and Serena joined the guild.? Karina sighed after speaking, Drakor could make thing sound much more complicated than they were.

?Yea that!? Drakor smirked at Karina, ?Hey Karina, summon Plue, I wanna play with him again!?

"Plue?" Serena blinked, she never heard of a Celestial Spirit by that name.

 ?You can never get enough of playing with him, can you?? Karina smiled, pulling out the key to Plue and holding it, ?Open a gate of the Canis Minor! Nikora!? Karina swung the key down, and out of the smoke popped Plue, ?Puuuun!!"

"The Canis Minor?!" Serena almost squealed in delight, "You named it Plue?! That's too cute!"

?WOOHOO! You're the best!? Drakor bent down by Plue, ?Plue, I missed you!!?

?Puuuun!? Plue responded, and made some gestures which seemed to suggest he was afraid of something, however Karina couldn't grasp what he was trying to say.

?Ooooh! You mean that Wyvern over there?!? Drakor looked at Tartarus, ?You don't gotta worry about him, he's not gonna do anything to ya!?

?Puuunn.? Plue made other gestures and pointed at Trivert.

?Oh him?! You never met before?!? Drakor looked at Trivert and grinned, ?He's Trivert, he brings back treats for just every pet he meets! You want him to get you some candy?!?

?Puuuuun!!!? Plue nodded his head vigorously, and Karina laughed.

?Looks like Drakor's put you up to another task.? Karina grinned at Trivert, ?He loves sweets.?


----------



## tgre (Jun 1, 2011)

Trivert scrounged in his pockets and pulled out some mints, _"I've got some mints... but you don't want these-"_ Tartarus sniffed them and nearly fainted,_ "They've been in my blazer pocket for as long as I can remember."_

*"Why the hell do you still keep them there?"*

Trivert shrugged, _"I guess it gives my suit some character."_ Trivert gestured to the bartender, _"Oi barkeep! Bring us some sugar biscuits for our lovely friend here!"_

"Puuuuunn!" Plue squealed in delight.

Trivert winked, _"Next time, I'll promise to bring some fairy floss!"_

Temu looked up at the guild noticeboard, still, nobody had taken the 'Monsters attacking the village' job. His stomach turned in discomfort, the more time he spent chit-chatting with his new friends (as much as he wanted to), the less time those people have against the monsters.

*"Guys, I'm really sorry to break this off at such short notice-"* Temu scratched his head, *"And I was just beginning to enjoy myself as well... but I'm going to take this job before it gets more serious than it is."*

Trivert's eyes narrowed, _"You're thinking of taking that rescue job aren't you? Monsters attacking the village?"_

*"You know about it?!"*

Trivert brow furrowed, _"Rumors only, but it seems the monsters themselves aren't that strong, but at night the moon grants them insane magical abilities. Also on my way back home from my last job, I heard that the town was now completely overrun by the monsters and that the village survivors had boarded themselves up in the main town hall. A powerful mage had put protective magic around the town hall a long time ago, but the charm must be weak now and I don't know how much longer those survivors can hold out..."_

Temu looked at Trivert, the rest of the group and then finally to Tartarus, *"Tart, we're leaving soon. We can't waste too much time here..."*

Trivert stood up suddenly, _"By yourself?!"_

Temu sighed solemnly, *"If I have to... yeah. And don't worry, I've got Tartarus as well! Dane said he'd meet me there, but honestly he's so busy these days with his own things I don't know if he'll make it. I know he wants to, but I don't blame him if he can't."*

Trivert sighed, _"Well that settles it then."_

*"W-what are you doing?"*

Trivert packed a small napsack with some food, _"Coming with you of course, I can't have you die on me you know... someone other than Tartarus needs to watch out for your ass!"_

Temu grinned, *"Bastard... this is going to be a tough job, you sure you're upto it? You just came back from your old one... you haven't had any rest yet!"*

Trivert grinned, _"I didn't even use magic on my last mission and I can always sleep on the train!"_

Temu smiled and looked at the remaining group, *"It was nice meeting you all again, I'm sure we'll meet ag-"* Trivert cut him short.

_"This mission is pretty big... and the pay is really good as well, we got some time before the train comes so let's chill for a bit... maybe some of these guys would like to come along as well!"_

Temu looked at the rest of the mages, *"Well, anyone up for a challenge? I won't say no to anyone that wants to help!"*


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 1, 2011)

Jason-

The fairy tail mage had made sure Lacey had gotten home safe before returning to his home. He opened the door carefully, nothing looking too out of the ordinary for him. He returned home as he always did, closed the door as he always did. But as he closed the door, his heart began to beat faster, sweat poured from his body. The droplets fell from his face like rain, hitting the floor and nearly soaking the small area beneath him.












His heart pounded heavy in his chest, all the feelings he had been holding back, never letting anyone get a glimpse of them... everything flooded back to him. Images of bars before his eyes, bars in a great darkness. A cage that kept him trapped. But it wasn't the cage from his mission.. There was no light in this cage, there was no Lacey or Gebo to keep him sane. In this cage, there was only darkness.












Jason's heart beat grew faster, more rapid then before. The sound was nearly deafening to his own ears. His body began to shake, his knees wobbling before finally giving out on him completely. Jason drops to the ground, his knees trapped beneath him, his right hand resting on the door. The cage flashes before him again, this time a face is outside it. But it's obscured, as if someone was looking at it through a glass of water.

His head began to hurt, the pulsing from his chest moving to his skull. It felt as if he was about to explode... The sweat poured more profusely, his clothes becoming drenched. The cage fades from his mind, replaced by more blurred images... Images of people... of a town, of fire... Everything swirling around a thousand miles per hour, Jason's heart beat faster and faster till his head felt dizzy....

"Never... Never again.... No...." Jason's eyes rolled backward, his body following suit and falling over to the side. There is no more sound, his heartbeat begins to fade.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 1, 2011)

*Fairy Tail Guild*​
?On second thought just toss them over here.? Drakor grinned, and when the barmaid shot the sugar biscuits over to him, he managed to catch every single one of them without effort, ?Here ya go, hotshot!? Drakor handed a sugar biscuit to Plue, who immediately started chomping down on it.

?We'd love to help you on your mission.? Serena sighed, ?Unfortunately all of us here used up quite a bit of our magical power on the previous mission, we wouldn't be of much use to you now, even with sleep on the train.?

?The hell you talking about?!? Drakor grinned, ?All I gotta do is eat some iron and I'd be perfectly fine!? Drakor took on a serious tone, ?I can't though, I won't go on a mission unless Karina can, I'd be breaking our promise if I did.?

?Drakor, you don't have to wait around for me all the time-? Karina got cut off by Drakor getting up close to her.

?You promised _*you *_were gonna help me soar in the sky.? Drakor smiled at Karina, ?Therefore I can't go on a mission unless you're there with me.?

Karina's face flushed, ?Suit yourself then.? Karina looked away from the Dragon Slayer, unable to look into his eyes, just what had gotten into him anyways?

?I guess that settles that then, we'll keep the place company until you get back.? Serena smiled at the two mages, ?Don't take too long though, it's pretty close to evening now, nightfall will be coming soon.?


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 1, 2011)

*Domu*
Lost​
The compass being a compass was supposed to lead Domu to a stream according to his memory. Not a stream in sight he wandered along the hardened lava flows until a glimmer of light appeared on the horizon.

Water, this surely is water not more reflections and mirages.

Exhausted from the heat, the lack of food or water, his body healing/countering the adverse conditions and scrapes picked up from his journey thus far, Domu  ran towards the water.

Such a site for sore eyes, new found energy poured into his veins as he ran towards a series of multicolored ponds.

Adverting any risks he burried his head into the water taking in a deep gulp of water.

"Blurrrgghhh." Domu coughed, as he regurgitated immediately.

After a few more bouts of of heaving till his stomach ran dry, Domu's fist crashed into the ground in frustration.

The water was no good.

This water was toxic.

Not only was it toxic it was as saline as brine and searingly hot.

Looking at his disassembled compass Domu proceeded to think of how he could make something out of this water before he died of thirst. 

Exquipping his tools Domu  proceeded to look into the undamaged portion of his set; the plates, bowls, cups etc. Grabbing his favorite cup and setting it aside to catch his 'drinkable' water, Domu proceeded to set up his plates to catch steam from the hot poisonous saline pond water. Still worried about the toxicity of droplets formed by the steam, Domu ran the water, serially, through mugs containing pieces of Magnesium, ash from the volcanoes, and broken cutlery from earlier, along with a mug containing his own urine. 

Lastly this water now removed of any solids, dissolved poisons and neutralized of any acidity and remaining poison by the urea, was placed in a large mug sitting in a very large wooden punch bowl. This was floated into the pond to heat, topped with a plate to catch the vapor of his 'drinkable water'.

It was laborious but after some tweaks the mage was able to get half a tea cup of water, every time he ran 4 mugs of the pool's solution through is now useless tools.

Dehydrated and the blaring sun now setting Domu exquipped his new 'apparatus' and laid down for the night; the ground heated by warm deadly waters.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 2, 2011)

The home of Lacey Gray- 

"Hmmm..." She stood in her doorway thinking for a moment... "WAIT! Jason said he'd take me to dinner to celebrate~" Lacey rushed towards his closet, tossing off her old set of clothes and even the unmentionables and picking out a new set. Grabbing a white dress that came down midway to her thighs, the dress was tied at the waist with a bow and had small hearts printed all over it. 

"Yay~ This is good!" She tossed on some high heels and grabbed a small white purse, rushing out of her house, locking in on the way out and giggling as she headed over to Jason's house. "Silly Jason~ He forgot all about it~ I'll give him a peace of my mind!" She giggled a bit more, her arms swung widely as she marched towards Jason's house... she'd only ever met him there once and had never actually been inside...

"Ah... i've never been inside a boys house..." Lacey's face suddenly begins to turn red... "What... What if he has... his underwear...." Her face turned really red. "NOOOOO~~~ I'M NOT READY~~~" She shouts, covering her face from view. Most people just wondered what was wrong with her... But she quickly snapped out of it... "Ah~ Jason would never do that!~ He's always looking out for me!" She smiled and skipped happily towards the Mage's home.

"Jaaaaaassssoooon~" Lacey called out, knocking on Jason's door. "Jaaaasssooonnnn~ You promised we'd go to dinner!" She shouts a bit louder this time, knocking on the door a bit harder. "Hmph~" She pouts and places her hands on her hips. "I'm coming in! You promised!" Lacey gripped the the doorknob and pushed in, but she found it hard to move the door... "Nnngh.... Come on...." She struggled to move it forward when she noticed something on the ground...

"J...Jason!?" She shouts, seeing Jason's arm on the ground. "JASON!!! WAKE UP!!!" But he doesn't move... "J..Jason..." Realizing she's unable to do anything, Lacey rakes off running towards the guild... somewhere there can help her... she knows it... She knows it!

Later- At the guild-

"HELP! JASON! FELL! SLEEP! NOT... Wake... Up..." She burst into the guild shouting nonsense and breathing heavily... unable to catch her breath however, he couldn't make sense of her words... "JASON... Wake... Not... Tired... Need.... water.... sleepy...." Her eyes began to close when she suddenly shoots them back open. "HELP... NEED... JASON!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 2, 2011)

*Fairy Tail Guild*

​"*A new problem arises.. what is it that Lacey is in hysterics over..?!*"​
?What?!? Karina walked over to the stammering Lacey as she tried to make sense of the girls words, ?Jason.. fell... sleep.. not.. wake.. up..? Karina came upon the conclusion rather quickly, ?Hey we got a problem over here!?

?Problem?? Drakor looked up from his current spot with Plue, having been playing with the little guy for the past five minutes now, ?What's the problem?? Drakor looked at the hysterical Lacey, ?The hell is wrong with her??

?If I had to take a guess, she's trying to say that she found Jason unconscious somewhere after falling, I'm going to assume at his house, and that she can't wake him up.? Karina turned back to the hysterical girl as Drakor walked over, ?Is that what you're saying? Can you take us to his house??

?He probably just fell unconscious due to being drunk.? Drakor shrugged his shoulders, ?The guy drinks like a maniac, I'm surprised he manages to stay as strong as he is.?

?Jason may drink a lot,? Karina turned to look at Drakor with narrowed eyes, ?but he is not a man to fall unconscious due to alcohol.?

?You ruined my plan to make her feel better, I assumed he would be awake by tomorrow.? Drakor sighed and looked at Lacey, ?Alright take us to his house and let's see if we can get him awake somehow.?


*Meanwhile*​ 

  Serena had been walking around on the streets of Magnolia for quite some time, Karina had suggested she look around to find an apartment or house to rent out until she gained enough money to pay for the monthly expense fee, unfortunately her original plan to find a house on a discounted sale that she could rent hadn't gone well for her. Serena considered her luck on a scale to be currently in the severe category of unlucky, however that scale was about to drop down into the ?even God laughs at you? category of unlucky. Serena noticed a house, that still had the door to it left cracked open, a strange sight to see in a rather large town like this one, and Serena walked up to the doorway to take a peek inside, however she found it hard to see anything, so she tried to move the door, however she found it rather difficult to move.


  ?Gnngh, what the hell?? Serena pushed on the door once more, and managed to budge it a little more, however not incredibly far, ?What in the world is going on?? Serena peeked into the crack once more, and when she trained her eyes downward, she saw the arm of an unconscious person, ?A person's blocking the door?? Serena pushed in on the door as hard as she could, and managed to push the door open, pushing the person out of the way onto the floor, and when she looked down that's when she saw who it was, ?Jason?!?


  Serena knelt down beside the man, ?What in the, why is he unconscious?? Serena started to shake him, however no response, ?Oh come on, this isn't a game.? Serena shook the man harder, still no response, ?Damn it Jason, wake up!? Serena shook the man as hard as she could, still no response, and with that Serena did the only thing she could do, ?Where there's a man who drinks, there is always alcohol somewhere.? Serena set off inside of Jason's house to find some alcohol, if the stench from that didn't wake him up, nothing in the world could possibly do so.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 2, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> *Fairy Tail Guild*
> 
> ​"*A new problem arises.. what is it that Lacey is in hysterics over..?!*"​
> ?What?!? Karina walked over to the stammering Lacey as she tried to make sense of the girls words, ?Jason.. fell... sleep.. not.. wake.. up..? Karina came upon the conclusion rather quickly, ?Hey we got a problem over here!?
> ...



"Water... Need..." Lacey coughed, someone was kind enough to give her a bottle of water, which quickly vanished as she gulped it down. "THIS WAY!" In a flash, Lacey dashes out of the guild, taking Karina and Drakor with her. She had to lead them to Jason's house quickly... She knew he could never drink enough to pass out, She'd seen him drink a hundred times and he hadn't even had near as much as he normally does today...

They rush down the streets when Lacey sees the door to Jason's house open. "Someone's inside!?" She shouts, running even faster then before, "JAAAASSSSOOOONNNN" She shouts, bursting into the house and tripping over the alcoholic mage's body, crashing into his closet. "EEEEK~" She screams, pulling herself out of the closet and tossing Jason's clothes back into it. "JASON! JASON!!" she shouts, rushing over to Jason's body, she puts her ear down to his chest, but she can barely hear anything...

The beating was incredibly faint... It was then she heard a noise come from the kitchen. "Who... Whose there! Show yourself...! I'm.. I'm really tough! GRR!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 2, 2011)

*Jason's House*
​"*Jason lays unconscious on the floor.. what is it that managed to knock him out..?!*"​
?Hey wait up!? Drakor and Karina both yelled as they took off after her, she sure as hell could run fast when it came to Jason's safety. Drakor saw Karina beginning to fall behind, so he grabbed her by the hand and tossed her onto his back, just as he figured she couldn't keep up with the level of speed due to her lack of having complete magical power, Drakor had previously ate some iron to restore at least enough energy to keep up with the young girl. Buildings soon became a blur to the group as they passed down the street until eventually they arrived at Jason's house, where the door had been open, something Lacey had taken proof to mean someone was inside.

?So she hadn't been able to get the door open?? Karina hopped down off of Drakor's back, ?No wonder she was in such a rush.?

?Who the hell did manage to get that door open?? Drakor asked, and the two rushed inside as they heard a tripping noise, but that just turned out to be Lacey tripping over Jason. They watched as the hysterical girl attempted to detect Jason's heartbeat, by the look on their face it became apparent that the heartbeat was rather faint. A noise from the kitchen managed to jolt that thought from their brains for the moment.

?Who's in there?? Karina narrowed her eyes, however Drakor noticed the scent easily.

?It's Serena!? Drakor stated as Serena walked out of the kitchen.

?You guys are here?? Serena looked down and noticed Lacey, ?Oh I see, she brought you here in hysterics, huh??

?What were you doing in the kitchen?? Karina asked with a raised eyebrow.

?Err.. umm.. I thought that..? Serena held up a bottle of alcohol, ?If I had him smell this bottle of alcohol.. it would wake him up..?

?Ooh that's a great idea!? Drakor grinned at Serena only to be thwapped over the head by Karina.

?You bonehead!? Karina scolded Drakor and turned to look at Serena, ?How could you think something like that, didn't you even bother to check his heartbeat?!? A lightbulb suddenly appeared over Serena's head, ?Am I the only one here who can actually come up with a plan?!? Serena knelt down beside Jason, ?Alright if his heartbeat is faint...?

?We can shock it back to life, right?! That's how it works isn't it?!? Drakor smirked at what he thought was a brilliant idea.

?No you idiot!? Karina grit her teeth, ?That only works if the heart has been stopped!? Karina turned to look at Lacey, ?Do you know if he has any medicine around? Like something he takes for a heart condition? No wait scratch that thought, if he has alcohol in his system that won't work well!? Karina turned back to Jason, ?Damn it, what the hell could be causing this?!?

?Maybe it's something he's dreaming about?? Drakor asked which caused a blank stare from Karina, ?What?! I've heard about it before, someone has a tragic accident in the past, it affects their life from then on, sometimes when they're alone, they relive that moment, and it drags them down into a deep sleep where their heart starts beating ridiculously slowly.. or something like that.?

?It's great that you heard a story like that.? Karina got extremely close to Drakor's face with a leer on hers, ?Now then do you happen to know how to wake the person up from this kind of sleep??

?Erm.. no.. I stopped listening at that part of what I was being told cause the rest didn't interest me..? Drakor sweat dropped, Karina could be downright scary sometimes.

?Then shut up and give me a little bit to think!? Karina started pacing back and forth, Drakor's idea had a bit of solidity to it in that cases like this had been reported before, however if that was really the case, then how in the hell could they wake him up? Also, she had to think about the possibility that this wasn't the case, and that he really did have a heart problem of some sort. Karina's brain racked at a thousand miles per second as she tried to come up with a solution to this problem, the clock ticking down slowly to a potentially fatal situation.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 2, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> *Jason's House*
> ​"*Jason lays unconscious on the floor.. what is it that managed to knock him out..?!*"​
> Hey wait up! Drakor and Karina both yelled as they took off after her, she sure as hell could run fast when it came to Jason's safety. Drakor saw Karina beginning to fall behind, so he grabbed her by the hand and tossed her onto his back, just as he figured she couldn't keep up with the level of speed due to her lack of having complete magical power, Drakor had previously ate some iron to restore at least enough energy to keep up with the young girl. Buildings soon became a blur to the group as they passed down the street until eventually they arrived at Jason's house, where the door had been open, something Lacey had taken proof to mean someone was inside.
> 
> ...



"J...Jason... P..Please! Wake up!" Lacey began to shake Jason seriously. "WAKE UP!!! WAKE UP!!!" She shouted more and more, louder and louder, but Jason didn't even bat an eye, his body was still limp... 

Inside the mind of a drunk---

Jason dashes through pillars of fire, blurred faces laughing between each one, their voices echoing throughout the black corridor he runs down... The small strip of land before him leads to an unknown destination. He lets out deep huffs, how long had he been running? What was he running from? As he takes another step, the floor collapses beneath him, he falls downward, downward...

He falls into his body when he was a child... Jason rushes out of his bed and breaks open the door to his room. "What is it dear?" A beautiful young woman smiles at Jason, her hair golden in color, radiating a light that can't be explained... Jason can feel a warmth, something his heart hadn't felt in a long time... 

"M...mom... You're... you're alive!" Jason rushes over to the woman and squeezes her tight. "Of course i am dear, why wouldn't i be?" She laughs at the child and gives his own tuft of blond hair a messing up. "Now come on, You're brother is taking his entrance exam, we've gotta be there to support him." She smiled at the young boy. "Right! Let's go!" Jason laughs, his mother takes him out of the house and they head towards a massive glistening crystal castle.

He could see his father, his sister and his elder brother... All of them standing at the bridge before the castle, motioning for him to come to them. "Everyone... Everyone's here!" Jason laughs and looks up at his mother. "Mom... Can i?" She smiles at the boy. "Go ahead, run along and say hi to them." Jason nods, his face sparking with excitement. "Come on Jason! Come with us!" The family wave to him, all three of them rushing across the bridge. 

"Come on mom!" Jason laughs and motions for her to follow. "Alright~ Here i go!" They laugh, Jason's mom passing him by and sticking her tongue out at him. "Come on slow poke!" The family tease him, Jason smiles brighter then he ever had before. "I'm coming!" He shouts, rushing towards them, "JASON! WAKE UP!" "Eh...?" Jason looks up into the air, he could have sworn he heard something...

"Jason? What's taking you so long! Come on!" His father motions for him.. "Yeah! We're going to be late!" His mom smiles. "Come on big brother!" His sister giggles. "Come on brat! You don't wanna be late do you! You're already late as it is!" His brother smiles. "JASON!!!" The voice calls out again once more... Jason looks down at himself, He's no longer a child, he's an adult...

"This is..." He looks over to the bridge, his parents faces still waving for him to come... come see them.. Join them in the crystal castle. "No... That's... It's death isn't it..." Jason steps backward. "If i go... I'll join all of you won't i?" They look at him confused... His mother hurt... "Why wouldn't you want to join us Jason? We're your family.. We should all be together!" 

"No... I... I can't..." Jason steps back again. "Come on son..." His dad stands at the edge of the bridge, his hand held out to him. "Join us, We've missed you.. It's time to let go." Jason shakes his head. "No.. I... I can't... I have to... I have to go back..." Jason turns his back on his family and begins to walk away...

"JASON! PLEASE!! YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT THEY WILL DO!" His mother shouts. "C'mon Jason!!" His brother shouts. "BIG BROTHER!!!" "SON!!!!" Jason's eyes swell with tears... He can't... He can't go to that place... Not yet. He doesn't deserve it...

Back in the real world-

"J... Jason..." Lacey had been shouting for what felt like hours now... But still Jason didn't budge... She checked his heart beat once more, but she couldn't hear anything.. Not a single sound came from his chest. "N...No...NO!!!!" Lacey shouts, slamming a fist into Jason's chest. "You promised! You promised to help me become strong! You promised to let me taste alcohol! You promised we'd go together to the festival! You said you'd never break your promise! Never!" Lacey shouts, hitting Jason's chest once more. 

"Nnngh... Stop hitting me... I'm not into that kinda kinky stuff." Jason grumbles, rubbing his temples. "JASON!!!!" Lacey wrapped her arms around Jason's neck, nearly cutting off his airway. "C...Cant.... Breath..." Jason coughed out, but Lacey wouldn't let him go... She wouldn't let him see the tears streaming down her cheeks.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 2, 2011)

*Jason's House*
​"*A crisis averted.. Jason has willed himself back alive from death's door.. or has he?!*"​
Karina had been thinking for a while now, and she couldn't seem to come up with a solution, and both Drakor and Serena seemed to be totally useless in this situation, and Lacey had just gone back into hysterics. So far Karina had only come up with two plausible methods of waking the man up, a sharp impact to the chest may jolt his heart back into beating, but there was an equal chance it could also stop his heart altogether, the other method would require someone being able to get close enough to his mouth to breathe air back into it, a feat only Lacey seemed capable of doing. Karina turned back around, and noted the look of horror on Lacey's face, had his heartbeat stopped? Lacey started slamming onto his chest while screaming out about things he had promised her, and it brought tears to the girl's eyes, she had lost someone close to her once, her mother, although she dared not think about such times now.

?Damn it all to hell!? Drakor grit his teeth hard, ?Isn't there something we can do?!?

?Wait a minute..? Serena stared at Lacey she kept screaming, ?That could actually work, why we didn't think about it before??

?Think about what before-? Karina got cut off from her question as Jason started to wake up, ?EHHHHHH?!?

?He-he-he-he-he-he's awake?!? Drakor pointed at Jason, ?ZOMBIE!?

?He's not a zombie.? Serena laughed at Drakor's antics, ?He willed himself back to life at the sound of her voice, you know what they say, if you have a strong enough bond with a person, just the thought of them can cause you to escape death.?

Karina and Drakor both heard of that one before, yet they both simply brushed it off as an old wives tale, until today that is, the only logical explanation for how Jason was sitting in front of them alive right now was that he had somehow managed to come back through sheer will power.

?That's.. that's..? Drakor stared at the two, bubbling up with excitement, ?THAT'S SO BADASS!?

Karina laughed at Drakor, although she had to admit that if Jason really did just walk away from death, it made him cool in her eyes.

?She's... she's suffocating him..? Serena sweatdropped as she looked at the two, ?He may actually die..?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 2, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> *Jason's House*
> ​"*A crisis averted.. Jason has willed himself back alive from death's door.. or has he?!*"​
> Karina had been thinking for a while now, and she couldn't seem to come up with a solution, and both Drakor and Serena seemed to be totally useless in this situation, and Lacey had just gone back into hysterics. So far Karina had only come up with two plausible methods of waking the man up, a sharp impact to the chest may jolt his heart back into beating, but there was an equal chance it could also stop his heart altogether, the other method would require someone being able to get close enough to his mouth to breathe air back into it, a feat only Lacey seemed capable of doing. Karina turned back around, and noted the look of horror on Lacey's face, had his heartbeat stopped? Lacey started slamming onto his chest while screaming out about things he had promised her, and it brought tears to the girl's eyes, she had lost someone close to her once, her mother, although she dared not think about such times now.
> 
> ...



It took a few moments, but they had managed to pry Lacey from Jason's neck. The alcoholic mage gave his neck a light rub before gathering everyone in the kitchen. "Well... It was nice of all of you to come and check on me. But i was fine." He poured himself a drink from his gourd, today's special was a rare rum from the east... strong enough to knock most people on their ass, but Jason.

With a quick gulp, he looked them over. "Though, I'm a little upset you didn't give me CPR." He winked at Serena. "I hadn't even had much to drink, you wouldn't have tasted it." Jason leaned back in his chair and poured himself another drink. "Honestly though.. I' was fine." He smiled at the three mages before him. "Just a little tired is all... I just passed out when i got home... Hehe... Guess i hadn't slept enough really..."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 2, 2011)

*Jason's House*
​"_*Oh the horror.. another crisis has been brought about.. the crisis known as Mihoshi's wrath..*_"​
“Geez man, don't go passing out like that.” Drakor sighed with relief, “You might really end up dead one day and we won't recognize the difference.”

“I.. don't do well with alcohol drinkers..” Serena looked away from Jason, she didn't want to get into this discussion right now, of which Karina took note that she would ask the girl about this situation later.

“It's a relief to see you're doing well though,” Karina smirked at Jason, “you should have seen poor Lacey, she came into the guild in hysterics, ran so fast she couldn't even speak straight once she got there.” Karina decided to pass up on asking Jason about what really caused him to end up in such a state, if he really wanted to tell them about it he would have done so from the start, Jason was just that kind of guy, will tell you anything about him you want to know as long as the information doesn't get too personal.

“Ahh..!! OH NO!” Karina shrieked in horror, “NO NO NO NO!”

“Hey don't you go and start freaking out on us!” Drakor grabbed Karina by her shirt, “What the hell is wrong with you?”

“I... I....” Karina looked up at Drakor in tears, “We left Plue and Mihoshi back at the guild all by themselves..”

“Eh?” Drakor questioned, before his face suddenly went blue, “Uh oh..”


*Meanwhile*​ 
“Puuunn..” Plue walked up to Mihoshi, who instead of sitting on the bench had managed to flop herself out of the bench and onto the floor, “Puunn!” Plue made some gestures, and Mihoshi somehow managed to understand them, but she shook her head with a sad smile, no matter how much she wanted to try, she couldn't up on her feet by herself.

“_When I can move again.._” Mihoshi narrowed her eyes with an icy cold stare at the door, “_I'm so going to kill those two for this._”


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 2, 2011)

*Domu*
Simmering colored ponds​
Awakening to his rumbling stomach Domu looks up to see the sun already high in the sky. 

Domu was used to oversleeping as his usual antics of feast and drink leave him ill-disposed in the morning around or often on the floor of the guild. 

But this was different.

Fatigue was battering him down as his liver and kidneys raced to remove the hazardous chemicals from the pond, the fumes from the volcanoes and the ash from his 'nest' of the day before. Also busy at work were his pancreas and bone marrow, as they rushed to replace blood cells lost to small injuries and scab formation. Thirdly his body's systems rushed to cannibalize fat to regenerate tissues and raise his blood sugar levels after the days activities. And lastly Domu's body innately moved to repair the strain his overuse of his magic had on his body's natural magic producing centers.  

All this combined to make Domu's sleep for the night, turn into a fever induced hibernation lasting for 3 days. Laying under the Sun for three days did no wonders to Domu's skin and because he was shifting around on the rocks while resting he was now quite 'evenly crispy' .

Upon awakening, Domu produced enough water to be fully hydrated and then filled his only remaining mug and his set of shot glasses with water.

Taking the time to remember the map; Domu figured out that he had carried away from the volcanic region, not according to the path that he had originally planned. 

The load stone.

Domu had found plenty of it. There must have been huge veins of it leading him into a 'less -than-straight' direction from when he took his first heading till he took his last and the clouds of ash prevented him from using the sun as a back-up to the compass readings.

Accordingly, Domu now set a new heading from the bodies of water he remembered on the map, which should be his current location, to the plain he was originally trying to head to. The plain, which spanned to the desert regions and the valleys beyond, was at least closer then it was before his last trip. 

Domu ditched his 'distiller' but grabbed his now competent compass and by double checking using the clear skies above him, left onward towards the plains.  

---------------

Leaving the colorful but deadly ponds behind him, Domu proceeded towards to a large endless field of dried yellow grass and hills pocked in blackened splashes. 

Climbing down a small hill he looked out onto the plains in wonder. 

Small magical fires of all colors burned into the distance. 

Strange rock formations shot forth from the earth.

Large slice-marks and gouges carved the earth

And lastly large blackened swaths and craters lay abound; littered in shards of metal. 

"What the hell?"

Shrugging his massive shoulders he swung his remaining 'rock compass' pieces in his shirt-bag over his shoulder and ambled down the incline; somewhat immune to weird locations at this point.

Half way down the slope the rock he had been walking for the longest time, now switched to dirt as the grass began to emerge from the hillside. Domu's feet buzzsd in relief to the pain they were in, even he used small amounts of his magic to try to reduce the damage done to them. Magic, such as altering traction using adhesion spells or experimenting on his foot's tactility with either cohesion spell, tended to even slow him down a little bit. He had considered using a combo 'cohesion/adhesion' spell but in the best of conditions those were taxing and in his current condition caused instantaneous shooting pains. 

As he crested the the hill after the first, Domu noticed an odd oily like sheen to the air. As it glistened in the sunlight and warped the light passing through it, this odd refraction earned a puzzled look from Domu.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 2, 2011)

*Enters the Arctic Nova*

"Great, Great, Great, Great!!"the loud shouts of a guy were heard around the town as an enormous cloud of dust seemed to be moving around the place at a great speed, the people of the town some of them annoyed while other few were just calm and another bunch just laughing at this. It was already known  by everyone in the town what was happening, _he_ ate ice cream, there was no doubt about it. There in the front of the big cloud a guy of around 15 or 16 years old was running at full speed with no specific destination, his shining blue hair standing out, his name Staz Novak.

Staz was running with with a big smile in his face, the look in his eyes as if he were possessed and a brown stain around his mouth, apparently the guy finished up eating some chocolate ice cream minutes ago and this was the result"Then, then what can i do? what to do? what to do?!"he asked to himself stopping but still moving his legs as if he were running. looking around he saw at the enormous logo of the Fairy Tail Guild, his eyes stared at it some seconds before yelling out"Hell yeah!!"running towards the building.

It wasn?t long till he arrived to the guild making a big fuss as soon as he arrived he noticed a blond hair which he knew perfectly, running straight towards it he jumped and aimed with a flying kick at the head of the blond though with all that noise there was no one who could get hit by that. The blond guy just ducked letting the blue-haired teen to pass by and crash against a table where a couple of members of the guild were. the crash provoked a cloud of dust."What do you think you are doing, Staz?"Van said, the wind mage stayed in the guild since he wanted to rest a little, he was the target of the flying kick of before.

The dust faded away and the image of Staz could be seen perfectly, spiky blue-hair, green eyes, rolled up blue jeans, a white sleeveless shirt, bandages around his hands, a grayish scarf and white sneakers. The boy was lying on the already broken table"Ouch, that hurt"he said but then stood up instantly and looked at skylar"Hey Van so it was really you, you are back from your mission?"he asked something actually obvious. Van looked at him with a sweat drop on his head"What? you attacked me without being sure it was me? you are so damn careless sometimes...wait have you been eating ice cream?"he asked kind of reproaching.

When Staz heard it, his mouth tilted"Of course not" and he began to whistle, the guy wasn?t just bad at lying but all the remaining ice cream around his mouth was proof of his crime"You..."he said before looking at Novak as if he was an idiot.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 2, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> *Jason's House*
> ​"_*Oh the horror.. another crisis has been brought about.. the crisis known as Mihoshi's wrath..*_"​
> ?Geez man, don't go passing out like that.? Drakor sighed with relief, ?You might really end up dead one day and we won't recognize the difference.?
> 
> ...



"I'm sure they'll be fine. Gebo is there after all." Jason took a swig from his glass and had a blank look on his face for a moment before shaking it off. "But... anyways, as you can see. I'm fine, Nothing out of the ordinary here." He smiled to the mages before him, hoping they would believe him and leave him be for a little while... he had just stared death in the face... and was wondering if he had made the right choice...


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 2, 2011)

*Jason's House*​

?I should probably head out anyways.? Serena walked over to the door, ?I still have a house to rent, don't overdo it though, Jason.? Serena waved at the group, and disappeared out the door.

?I.. I don't wanna go back to the guild..? Drakor looked almost petrified, ?She's gonna kill us..?

?We don't have a choice.? Karina grabbed Drakor by the hand and began dragging him forward, ?I can't leave Plue there, he's my Celestial Spirit.? Karina smiled at Jason, ?Take care of yourself Jason, try not too take missions too hard for you.?

?I can't see the guy doing that to begin with.? Drakor grinned, ?He's another one of those people who has a knack for finding pretty easy missions, I'm sure of it.? With that, the two members disappeared out of the door to head back to the guild.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 2, 2011)

*Domu​*Battle-torn plains​
Staring at the opalescent ripple passing through the air for a couple hundred meters across the hill. Domu detected energy coming form the layer and a faint smell of ozone in the air.  

Putting caution to the wind and the need to find food ahead of the need to avoid unknown oddities, he passed through the odd layer of magical residue. 

Upon crossing the layer nothing at all seemed to change and Domu's felt entirely the same as prior to crossing it.

Domu scanned the field looking over signs of carnage.  

There surely was a great battle at this site.

Pieces of armor lay strewn across the ground nothing really in Domu's size and unfortunately for his aching feet, nowhere to be found was there any type of footwear. 

Nearly slipping Domu activated gigadhesion to stop his feet on what appeared to be a large chunk of ice. 

Ice mages, fire mages, earthen mages, knights, this was either the site of a great battle between armies or a small battle between incredibly strong individuals. The large amounts of amour would favor the facing of opposing battalions as shining glints of polished armor popping up as far across the grassland. 

Walking along he came upon a wagon split in half by incredibly sharp spell and started to pick it apart for supplies. 

Finding that it was transporting medical supplies Domu started medicating immediately the damage to his lungs. After popping a few pills, he drank a large bottle of medicine which filters poisons and toxins from the body. Digging deeper he finds ointments for his skin treating the chemical burns and sun burns before bandaging up a few small cuts and wrapping himself in bandages to allow the ointments to soak in. 

Now mummified and drugged to the tits, Domu made camp in  one half of the now emptied wagon. Laying down, the large man succumbed to the various anesthetics, pain killers, muscle relaxants and other remedial compounds, falling quickly and soundly asleep.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 3, 2011)

*A Meeting of Fate*
​"What grand adventure lead these two to each other..?! The events that brought Team Iron Spirits together..!!"​
Today has been an interesting turn of events. Drakor muttered to himself as he walked behind Karina, a small sigh escaping his lips, how did they manage to get themselves into trouble every day out of the week? Even on their off days something always managed to go wrong somehow, mostly due to his own fault, although Drakor didn't want to admit it to himself.

Ahh, I can't believe we left Plue behind at the guild. Karina took a deep breath, Who knows what kind of situation Mihoshi got herself into while were gone.

Drakor looked up at the sky, and noticed that despite the fact that evening was starting to set in, the sky still looked amazingly blue, it reminded him of the time when he and Karina first met, and a small smirk came to his face, he would never forget that day as long as he could remember.

You're thinking about something. Karina caught Drakor's attention, What are you thinking about?

I was just looking at the sky, and it reminded me of the day we met. Drakor grinned at Karina, who took a chance to look up at the sky.

Wow, you're right, I haven't seen the sky this clear in a long time. Karina smiled, The day we met, huh? Karina's mind started to drift off to that day.


*Three Years Ago*​ 
The day Karina and Drakor met took place about three years ago, in the spa town known as Hosenka, where Karina had stopped to rest after taking a rather long trip towards Magnolia, and Drakor had stopped to rest after coming back from one of the more increasingly difficult missions he had taken. Karina had planned to join the Fairy Tail guild for a long time, and this town happened to be her last stop before arriving at Magnolia town.












Man I can't wait to get to one of those spas! Karina stretched her arms out, I hear they're the best in the world, no other spa on the planet can match them. Karina had lost track of where she was walking, and someone who happened to be running by slammed into her, knocking them both down to the ground, UWAAH!

Ouch.. Karina sat up and looked around, Who the hell doesn't watch where they're going?!

Man that hurt.. Karina's attention was called to a man beside her, whom she had never met before, and the man turned to look at her, I'm real sorry about that.. I tend to not pay attention to where I'm going when my mind is only focused on one thing. Although she didn't know it yet, this man is actually Drakor, a mage of Fairy Tail.

Ah well it's alright. Karina slowly pushed herself to her feet, and held a hand out to the man, They say you meet people in interesting ways, by the way why were you in such a rush?

Drakor took Karina's hand, and she helped him up to his feet, Well I heard this town had some incredible spas in it. Drakor grinned sheepishly, So I was kinda in a hurry to check into a nearby hotel so I could get to one of the spas.

Karina giggled a little bit, this man actually seemed kind of cute, I see, oh I haven't introduced myself, have I? My name is Karina Melheart.

Karina, huh? Drakor smirked at the girl, Nice to meet you, my name is Drakor Midiron.

_Drakor Midiron? What kinda name is that?_ Karina thought to herself, So, do you happen to know your way around this city?












Not really, this is actually my first time here. Drakor grinned, I just got back from this really difficult mission, and I came here to rest for a little bit.

A difficult mission? Karina tilted her head, Wait, you're a mage?!

Yup, I'm a mage alright. Drakor smirked proudly, I use Dragon Slayer Magic!

D.. Dragon Slayer Magic?! Karina's eyes widened, she had heard of this magic before, but it was considered extremely rare, You're.. an actual Dragon Slayer?! As in you've been taught magic by a Dragon?!"

Hehe so you've heard of it before? Drakor smirked at Karina, I was taught by a Dragon named Metalicana as a kid, however one day he up and disappeared, I went searching for him however I was never able to find him. Drakor sighed, I eventually wound up finding my way into a guild, where I've been doing jobs ever since.

Amazing.. taught by an actual Dragon.." Karina almost felt inferior, "I'm a mage as well, and I'm trying to join a guild. Karina smiled as she looked up at the sky, I use Celestial Spirit Magic.

Celestial Spirit Magic? Woah that's not a very common magic you know! Drakor smirked at Karina, So what guild are you trying to join?

It's an incredible guild my mother used to be a part of, it sounds really fun! Karina continued keeping her eyes on the sky, It's called Fairy Tail, they've been the talk of the town since I could remember.

Your mother used to be a part of Fairy Tail? Drakor grinned even wider, This must be what they call a meeting of fate.

A meeting of fate? Karina looked back at Drakor, What do you mean?

I told you my name is Drakor Midiron, right? Drakor looked up at the sky, Drakor Midiron, aka Fairy Tail's Iron Dragon.

Eh...? Karina's eyes nearly bursted out of her head, EHHH?! You're THE Iron Dragon?!

Did I stutter when I spoke? Drakor grinned at Karina, Come on let's take a walk around the town and find a hotel to stay at.

O-Okay! Karina smiled as she followed after the rather fast paced Drakor, H-hey! Wait up.. I'm not used to walking this fast!

Oh? Drakor grinned back at Karina, Sorry about that, I'll slow down for you.

Drakor and Karina continued their trek around the town for about ten minutes before they found a rather luxurious hotel to stay at, although they had to combine half their money each in order to pay for it, but the spas in the hotel were wonderful just as the rumors about the village claimed, they most definitely lived up to their name as the potential best spas in the world. Drakor and Karina had rented a 2 bedroom apartment because it would be cheaper, although Karina specifically asked for the beds to be separated, not that this mattered to Drakor any, and while in the hotel room Drakor told her about how the guild works, and many of the stories about the guild itself, including his previous team partner who ended up leaving him in the dust while she became an S-Class Mage, whom he named as Kouen Mihoshi which stunned Karina, she had no idea that Drakor had been in a mage team with her. After about four hours of talking, the near crystal blue sky slowly faded into a black sky with stars in them, and the two mages headed to bed for the long journey that awaited them tomorrow. Karina took a chance look at the stars, and  a small smile formed on her face, she felt like she had become one with them after learning Celestial Spirit Magic. This story does not end here however, there is still one more event to talk about that spurred these two mages onward in order to form a team.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 3, 2011)

*A team, uh?​*
Van was looking at Staz with a look of suspicion in his eyes clearly knowing that the blue-haired mage ate the ice cream, for the sake of God he could even tell what was the flavor of it just by watching at Novak?s mouth"You...you can not fool me kid"the blond said as the green-eyed boy made an expression not believing that he was found out"Wah..!? It was perfect how did you know? maybe... you have a lie detector magic, don?t cha?!"Staz asked pointing at the blond with his finger as if blaming him for something. Skylar just moved the hand of the mage aside and said"Like hell i have something like that, you are just no good at lying"the guy wearing the scarf just opened his mouth and widened his eyes in an "are you kidding me" expression just to go back to his usual self a second later closing his eyes and with a cocky attitude"C?mmon man you are wrong, there is no one better than me at lying. Without doubt I was born too early".

Van just stood without saying a word behind the last thing that Novak just spoke, he was used to his friend bragging about himself being too advanced for the generation they were in or that he was the best at everything but it was something that somehow contrasted with the personality of the wind mage"yeah man, keep thinking that now let?s go drink something you need to lower the effect of the ice cream"though his fellow fairy tail mage just refused and instead"nah!, better we fight!" he said, his hyperactivity  not as high as how it was when he arrived with that lying kick before"yeah...I don?t think so, I?m tired and need a breath bro"he said pointing at the bandage on his head"Hah! you are scared aren?t ya? I new it you are afraid of the great Staz Novak, Fairy Tail?s "Arctic Nova"! heheheh"the boy stated before being slapped on the head by the blond"Please, we have fought like twenty times and i have won them all"Van replied at the mighty words of his friend"hmp, I have been only going easy on you that?s all"."Yeah, anyway no fights today also don?t you need to go on missions? you have been very lazy lately".

Novak put his hand on his chin while thinking about it, actually it had been a couple of weeks since he even took a look at the mission board"Yeah maybe, but those missions are really boring some times!"he said trying to get out of the situation, his friend pointing out that he was a bum wasn?t nice at all"Then get a team, I?m used to go in missions supporting some of the teams of the guild or I may as well go alone, but for someone like you i think you need someone else to enjoy your missions with"Skylar recommended " A team uh? It could be fun...anyway let?s go eat ice cream!"he said going towards the bar as Van just followed him"Barmaid...no ice cream for that idiot"he said walking calmly behind Staz.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 4, 2011)

*Domu*
Wagon on a grassy hill​
A deep creak emerges as the mummy leaves it's crypt. A dark breeze blows as the massive beast exits his realm. Looking to the sky the beast unleashes a mighty roar.

"Yaaaaa......wwwwn."

Domu, wrapped in bandages, meandered down the small hill the wagon was on after exquipping a few useful medicines, just in case. 

Looking around the field Domu continued to search the supplies for anything worth salvage. He found a round brass helmet with a spear tip on the top that fit his head snugly with the bandages covering his burnt skull. 

"I got a new soup bowl.!"He quipped in excitement.

Pushed on by his success, along with his improved health, Domu dug around another sites finding himself a map of the area; labeled 'F7'. The map gave him the full topography and it showed a border of the area he was in and some place called the 'Land of Piercing Daggers'.

"Maybe someone there will know how to get to the 'Land of Pie'." He muttered out loud while smiling at the visions of pastries in his mind.

Domu then proceeded to roll up his map, whereupon he made a grave discovery. 'The Land of Piercing Daggers' became 'The Land of Pierc' and the logical conclusion kicked into Domu's mind.

"No Pieeee!" He cried in anguish, ruffling his bandages.

Looking around he found some small polished metal pieces that could substitute for his cutlery. Then Domu found a couple polished steel wagon wheel guards to use as plate. Lastly he found a couple of enormous shell casing to use as glasses. 

Now officially 'tooled up' Domu felt comfortable with his supplies and exquipped his new finds,  except the 'soup bowl' which was kept for its sun-blocking visor, and his compass. Using exquip for the large amount of supplies pushed Domu to the limit of things he could exquip with his current skill in the area, but he felt no pain. Such a large spell would have caused him pain earlier when the mage overexerted himself in order to 'land' but it appears that the drugs, along with the amount time that had passed, had cure the damage to Domu's magical power. 

Stomach grumbling Domu went through a bunch of more preserved and high-quality looking tents set up on a higher hill top. These were obviously officers or generals quarters and he quickly found a stash of ration bars and some jugs.

After building a mighty mountain of ration bar wrappers Domu made some 'belly armor', in the form of two layers of ration bars jammed down his waistband. This changed his once loose bottoms into to what can best described as 'parachute pants'.

The jugs in the 'general's room' were tightly shut by wax sealed corks which to Domu could only mean one thing.

Booze.

Saving his shot glasses was a good thing. 

He sniffed the clay containers studiously and found out that he had three rye-whiskey and two rum. Settling down in the posh tent Domu exquipped a shot glass and filled it with an ounce of rye. 

"To getting me home? Nah...... May I venture to 'The Land of Piercing Daggers' with luck by my side" He raised his hand to toast before downing the shot, dribbling whiskey on his bandages. Domu was a Fairy Tail mage and a proud mage at that, this warrior would not run home from the battlefield. Domu would finish this mission, whatever it was, then reclaim his sandals from the guild's scrupulous 'loan shark'.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 5, 2011)

*Domu*​General's tent​
Awakening to the taste of booze in his mouth is not odd for Domu.

Neither is awakening in a strange place.

But awakening to being strangled is a new one.

Grabbing behind his back Domu reached for what was choking the life out of him. 

His bandages.

Tearing them off he was able to breathe again. Domu's wrappings had gotten him caught up on a support feature of the tent. The tossing and turnings of a drugged up, sore, passed out mage had tightened the bindings around Domu's neck, but now free Domu grabbed his previously discarded 'bowl' helmet, now stabbed deep into another support, and gathered up his things. After exquipping his shot glasses and kicking aside the empty jug of rye he looked down at the other jugs of booze. Measuring with his arms and trying to find a way to carry this bounty with him. 

There was no way he could carry them their large weight and awkward shape prevented such endeavors. The rye-whiskey he had consumed was exceptional and not bringing some home to share with the guild, especially a certain alcoholic drinking buddy, would be unacceptable.

After a brief though he caught his eye on a large metal shaft,  wrapped in strips of leather with a honed leather harness. Working through his inventory in his head Domu came up with a solution. Domu exquipped his heavy compass that's shear mass and loose composition was playing hell with his capacity to use such magic and exquipped the remaining two jugs of rum and rye. Now stuck with his heavy rock collection to carry, Domu used the leather wrappings and harness along with the fabric of his shirt to make himself a makeshift backpack to haul his primitive creation, fixing the previous issue of carrying a rough sack of stones around.  

After a return trip to the medical wagon, where Domu replaced his now torn bandages with fresh ones along with using a tourniquet to further strengthen his 'backpack', he got ready to leave the grassy field. Domu took one last dose of his burn medication, leaving him just the simple medicines he had exquipped, and headed towards the heading he had acquired earlier. Moving forwards, towards an odd refracting shine atop a distance hill, in the direction of the river he planned on passing by, Domu felt a strange sense of deja vu.

Less confused or wary and kinda relieved that this magic barrier reminded him of Braska's, Domu bravely strode through the sheet. 

Passing readily through the barrier Domu noticed this side had the oily look the previous ribbon had. Further in the distance he spotted the hill he had entered the plains on. There was a red-skinned man walking towards where he entered the battlefield. Aghast at the first sight of a fellow human in weeks Domu stared harder for the man to dissipate after passing through the odd coating he passes through so time before.  

Turning around in confusion and onwards to the river, Domu never considered the fact that he witness himself, sunburned, entering the grassland three days prior.

Little did Domu know what other effects this strange magical apparition that existed in this place of great tragedy, would have on  his magic, his fate or his very being.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 6, 2011)

*The Greatest Promise*

"_*The meeting of fate.. takes a turn for the worse..?!*_ *What ls the Greatest Promise..?*"​
?Nnngh.. what time is it?? Drakor woke up sleepily and looked around the room, he noticed sunlight coming from the window, and then he turned to look at the clock in the room, ?I slept until noon?!? Drakor immediately hopped up out of bed and started to gather up his things, ?Man I'm gonna be so late getting back to the guild, I promised Mihoshi I'd help her with a few errands around Magnolia today!? Drakor got into such a rush that he had forgotten about Karina, and within a couple of minutes he had all his stuff gathered together, ?Gotta hurry, if I'm even a minute late I'll be screwed completely, and I've only got two hours to get back to the town!?

Drakor started to head out of the door, however a piece of paper on a nearby table caught his attention before he could leave the room, Drakor picked up the paper and read over it, then realized that in his rush he nearly forgot about Karina, ?Holy crap! I nearly forgot about a person I just met yesterday?! The hell is wrong with you, stupid Drakor!? The note said that she planned on picking up some supplies from a nearby shop, and to meet her at the subway by one o'clock since he likely wouldn't wake up till noon, ?She already knew that much about me?!? Drakor grinned, ?Still though, she's very well prepared for this trip, this isn't the first long journey she's taken.? Drakor headed out the door towards the subway station, if Karina had planned on meeting him there it was more than perfect for his plans.


Elsewhere in Hosenka Town​ 
?Well that took some time, but at least I have what I need now to set up when I get to Magnolia and find a house to rent.? Karina grinned as she lugged two rather large bags over her back, although she originally had only taken what she needed, her father believed she should have most of her older belongings so she could have some scenery to her new house, so he decided it would be best to send them to her, and had them delivered to the spa resort town knowing that it would be the second to last stop on her journey, and that she would arrive at the town in relatively short order.

?Man this is kind of heavy, maybe I should have waited around for Drakor.? Karina smiled, ?He's so big and strong, lifting a couple of heavy bags like this should be nothing for him.? Karina thought about the few memories she had made with Drakor since meeting him in the town, although they hadn't interacted much she already felt like they could be best friends, a rarity from her considering she had met quite a few people on her journey, and Karina go so caught up in her thoughts that she didn't bother to think much about where she was headed, and as a result didn't notice the person who had stepped right in front of her path until she almost bumped into her, ?What the?!?












?Hmm?? The person turned to look at her, a girl with long green hair, ?Who are you, bitch?? The girl looked around, ?On second though, where the hell am I? Ahh I've forgotten where I am again, that's the third time this week.?

?I beg your pardon?? Karina glared at the girl, who had just called her a derogatory term without thinking, ?You're in Hosenka Town, known for it's legendary spas, and quite franky I don't think someone as rude as you has a right to stay here.?

?The hell did you say?? The girl's attention was suddenly focused on her, ?You picking a fight with me, you stupid wench? Do you have any idea who I am?? The girl narrowed her eyes, ?I am a Phantom Lord mage, and you're about to be history.?

?Phantom Lord?!? Karina's eyes widened, ?You're a Phantom Lord mage?!?

?That's right, and I hope you're prepared for this.? The girl smirked at Karina, placing her hands to her side, ?Darkness Make: Battle Axe.?

At the Subway Station










​ 
Drakor paced back and forth in front of the subway, although it was still thirty minutes before the appropriate meeting time, Drakor knew in his heart that Karina should have been at this spot by now, something was holding her up, and he didn't like that thought at all, not because Mihoshi would kill him if he came back late, he could use the girl as an excuse and get away with that, the fact that Karina might be in danger is what worried the Dragon Slayer mage, Karina was a Stellar Spirit Mage, she could handle herself against quite a few opponents, but a rather powerful opponent would be tough on her due to her limited magical choices as a Stellar Spirit Mage.

?Wait, Stellar Spirit Mage?? Drakor had heard of this magic before, but why the hell did it ring home to him so much? Had he met an important Stellar Spirit Mage before in his life at some point? Someone who he had grown close to? Drakor couldn't put his finger on the answer to these questions, the key to this answer had to be somewhere, after all he had been a member of Fairy Tail for at least five years now, surely something had to ring a bell eventually inside his thick headed skull, for God's sake Drakor if you could only just think!

?My name is Karina Melheart..? Drakor's eyes widened, did she say Melheart?! The information suddenly came back to Drakor as clear as day, he remembered meeting a very special person to him with that last name, he could almost have considered her a surrogate mother, although he had only known her for a year or so before she stopped showing up at the guild.

?It's an incredible guild my mother used to be a part of..?












Drakor's eyes widened, ?Lillian Melheart..? Drakor finally remembered the name of the person he met, the person who had been a surrogate mother to him, checking on him every day of the week before she went home to be with her daughter, ?Daughter?? Drakor gaped as he stared at an empty spot at the subway station, ?THAT GIRL WAS LILLIAN'S DAUGHTER?!? Suddenly something flashed through his mind as Drakor remembered something Lillian once told him before she left for her final mission, he could still see her face clearly.

_?Drakor, one day I will retire as a mage, I'm sure my daughter will want to join Fairy Tail so she can follow in my foot steps.? Lillian smiled at Drakor, ?Will you do me a favor and protect my daughter for me when she becomes a mage??_

_?Of course I will!? Drakor held his fist out to Lillian, ?It's a promise, if your daughter comes here to be a mage, I'll protect her with my life!?_

Drakor remembered the promise he made to Lillian before she left for the fateful mission, it would be the last time he ever saw her again, and he remembered feeling a slight bit of dread after she left, not like the usual nervousness he got when she had left before, once she left for this mission he had a feeling he would never see her again, that she might actually leave this world and never return, and Drakor had suddenly received that feeling again while thinking about Karina.

?I'm a mage too, and I'm trying to join a guild as well.?












Drakor grit both his teeth and fist at the same time, he remembered that it took Lillian around four days to get from the guild to her house so she could see her daughter, and Karina had taken that same trip as Lillian to get to Fairy Tail, stopping along the way while meeting strange people she didn't know who might try to harm her, and yet she entrusted those people with her life because she believed in seeking the same life her mother had. Drakor didn't know if Lillian had died or not, but he knew that he still had something to do, to protect the daughter of the mother that he could not back then, Drakor didn't have strength back then to protect Lillian, so he could only sit and watch as she went on missions far too powerful for him to complete by himself, but he was now taking missions on a similar level as her, Drakor had the power to protect Karina, and that's exactly what he was going to, in order to repay the debt for the time Lillian took out of her life to raise him as one of her own children.

?Hang on Karina, just hold out a little bit longer!? Drakor rushed off in a flash, he could smell her scent now that his mind was completely focused only on her, ?I won't let you die, I made a promise to your mother!?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 6, 2011)

*Exploring time! Find the golden eagle! Pt.1​*
It happened a couple of hours before the blue-haired boy could go back to his cool self, usually every time he manages to have some ice cream in his hands it ends up inside his stomach and then the explosion of flavor, sugar and hotheadedness takes place making him as hyper as a damn hamster, gladly usually Van was those times around to take care of him and make sure that he doesn?t make anything really stupid. Coming out from the restroom of the guild, Staz was rubbing his face with a towel trying to dry the water with which he washed his face trying to get rid of the chocolate around his mouth."Man, i feel really good"he said with a relaxed expression in his face and a calm look in his eyes, a little smile adorning his face.

"Finally! you came back to your senses, you were becoming annoying back there bro"Van said with a little smile at the mage who looked at him very relaxed"Yeah, I just couldn?t resist"he said referring to his weakness for the ice cream"No problem, it?s not as if it?s the first time...uh, anyway what will you do now?"Skylar asked as the  green-eyed guy just looked over the mission board"dunno, maybe an easy mission this time".

Then Staz walked over the board and started to look at all the missions there, a hand on his chin trying to find one that could give him some easy money"Found ya"he said and took one of sheets on the board and then read it.



> "I?ve heard that there is a treasure in the mountain behind my house-poyo, i would like you to explore and if it?s true, bring it to me-poyo...come to my place to get more details-poyo".



Staz read the direction and then started to walk towards the door "I?m leaving!" he announced going out from the guild.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 6, 2011)

Jason's House-

"Jason..." Lacey and Jason sat in silence when the others left. He had stopped drinking the moment the door closed, his head resting on his palm, elbow supporting it as he hunches over. "Jason...?" Lacey calls to him again, she had nearly lost him today, she didn't want anything more to happen... "I'm alright Lacey, just tired..." He let out a sigh and sat back in his chair. "The alcohol... It tastes really bitter today..." Small droplets of tears formed in his eyes, but he didn't let Lacey see them, he covered his face with his hat and sighed once more.

"What happened? Why did you really collapse?" Jason said nothing, he continued to sit in silence. "Jason... please..." "Its nothing Lacey." Jason scoots his chair backward and stands up. "I know i promised to take you out to dinner... but, can we do that tomorrow? I think i just want to go take a nap.." "O..Okay..." Lacey stands up and nods to Jason. "I'll see you tomorrow... kay?" "Yeah..."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 6, 2011)

*An Unbreakable Bond*


"_*From this day onward.. they are a team..!! Their goal is set.. reach the crystal blue sky..!!*_"










​
?Guwaah!? Karina fell backwards along with Virgo, who had been brought out in response to Taurus being defeated rather swiftly after being brought out, and both of them landed on the ground with a thud, ?Gnngh.. she's a tough one, she defeated Taurus with little effort.? Karina grinned, ?Virgo go back through the gate, I have an idea in mind.?

?Mistress, are you sure about this?? Virgo asked, and Karina nodded at the spirit, ?Very well I shall take my leave.? Virgo's body glowed as she went back to the Celestial Spirit World.

Karina took off in a sprint, in order for her idea to work, she would need to get to one of the nearby spas that they kept in the town, she knew she'd end up regretting this later however right now her only goal was to defend herself against this Phantom Lord mage who had suddenly come from out of nowhere, and Karina took a couple of turns until she managed to sneak her way into one of the spas.

?Hey wait up, stupid bitch!? The girl ran after Karina, ?You don't think you can escape me, do you?!? The girl narrowed her eyes, ?I am Asura Kinomoto, member of the Phantom Lord guild, and you won't escape me!? Asura followed after the girl, until she realized they arrived at one of the spas, and Karina seemed to have her hand in the water,?You came to one of these spas?? Asura grinned at Karina, ?Trying to entice me with some relaxation??












?Not really, I can't stand your attitude to be perfectly honest.? Karina grinned as a vein popped on Asura's face, ?I came here in order to do this, Open a gate to the Water Bearer, Aquarius!?  A magical seal appeared, and in a flash the water bearer known as Aquarius appeared, ?Aquarius, do something about that Phantom Lord mage!?

?Tch.? Aquarius narrowed her eyes at the girl, ?Don't act so haughty like you're the boss of me, kid.?

?Eh?! What are you talking about Aquarius?!? Karina fumed at the spirit, ?I made a contract with you, I'm your owner, it's your duty to protect me!?

?Oh how cute! Your spirit won't obey your orders!? Asura grinned, ?It doesn't matter cause I'm going to kill you both now, Darkness Make: Can-?

?Who did you say you were going to kill?!? Aquarius pulled up her container of water, ?You're going to kill me, the water bearer Aquarius, HUH?!? Aquarius shot the container of water forward, and a huge burst of water shot out at Asura and Karina, sending them both for a nice rolling swim, and destroy a portion of the spa wall.

?WHAT THE HELL?!? Asura yelled as she rolled through the water, ?She had a Celestial Spirit that strong?!?

?Gyaaah! You're attacking me too, Aquarius!? Karina eventually came to a stop, ?Haah.. haah... are you trying to kill me?!?

?Oh? You're still alive.? Aquarius smirked at Karina, ?Don't bother calling me again, I'm going on a date with my boyfriend now, see ya.? Aquarius disappeared back through the gate.

?Damn that Aquarius, she was trying to kill me!? Karina glared at the spot where Aquarius had just vanished.

?Yo.. you think I'm finished yet?? Asura popped up from the spa where the water slammed into the wall, ?You've really pissed me off now. I'm going to end this with a bang.? Asura brought her hands together again, ?Darkness Make.?

?No way.. she took Aquarius' attack and can still stand?!? Karina took a few steps backwards, ?I can't summon a spirit fast enough, I'm done for now.?

?Chain Slice!? A handful of blades appeared in front of Asura, and then went flying towards a wide eyed Karina, ?I was going to show you some mercy, but you had to go and ruin my outfit! Now die you stupid little punk!?












 ?Iron Dragon's Buzzsaw!? Drakor yelled as he swooped in from above, his arm in the form of an iron sword with saw like blades on it, and he cut through the blades of darkness with ease, ?Karina, are you alright?!?

?Drakor!? Karina looked like a little kid who had just found a lost toy, ?Yeah I'm fine, thank goodness you showed up when you did.?

Drakor smirked at Karina, and then turned his attention to Asura, ?You're a Phantom Lord member, aren't you??

?You.. that insignia.. you're a Fairy Tail mage?!? Asura glared daggers at Drakor, ?You bastard, I'm really going to beat the shit out of you!? Asura charged towards Drakor, ?Darkness Make: Battle Axe!? Asura created an a battle axe of her darkness magic, and clashed blades with Drakor.

?Oh, you're going to try and fight a Dragon Slayer with brute physical force?? Drakor grinned at Asura, ?That's interesting, show me what you've got!? Drakor swung his sword arm down, and pushed Asura back with relative ease, ?I'm not losing to a Phantom Lord mage, not in a million fucking years!?

 ?That's enough.? A voice called out, ?Joker Card: Fire? A blast of fire came from Drakor's right, which he and Asura managed to dodge, and they both turned around to see another person standing there.

?Who's there?!? Drakor turned his attention to the new man.

?Rokura?!? Asura glared at the man, ?What the hell are you doing here?!?

?I don't need to explain to you the grave crime you've committed here.? Rokura narrowed his eyes at Asura, ?It's forbidden for guilds to fight against each other, now then come along, we need to get back to the guild.?

?I can't just leave this Fairy-? Asura got cut off by Rokura again.

?I'm not getting in trouble for your stupid mistakes.? Rokura turned and began to walk away, ?If you wish to continue this path, you are no longer a member of Phantom Lord, and I will leave you here and take the magical wagon for myself.?

?Tch, fine, consider yourself lucky, Fairy Punk.? Asura spat at Drakor, ?Next time we meet there will be no second chances for you.?












?Bring it on, Phantom bitch.? Drakor grinned at Asura, ?I'll take you down any time, anywhere.? Drakor turned his attention back to Karina, offering her a hand, ?Shall we get going now? We have a place to be to you know.?

Karina smiled at Drakor, and allowed him to help her up, then she looked up at the sky, ?Hey Drakor, you're a Dragon Slayer so.. Dragons are supposed to be able to fly, right??

?Of course Dragons are suppose to be able to fly, what kind of question is that?? Drakor looked confused.

?The sky that's above us right now.? Karina directed Drakor's attention to the blue sky, as crystal clear as yesterday, ?I want to help you soar in that sky.? Karina turned to Drakor with a brilliant smile, the same smile that Lillian had given him the day before she left for her final mission.

?I see, then I'll make a promise to you as well.? Drakor smirked at Karina, ?When I can soar in that sky, I'll take you flying with me.?

?Okay!? Karina grinned, and took off in a rush towards the train station, ?I'll race you to the train station, so you better hurry up slowpoke!?

?Oi, wait up!? Drakor took off after Karina, ?I'm not going to lose in a race!?

Team Iron Spirits had been brought together by a simple attack from a stubborn Phantom Lord mage, and ever since this moment they have never once let the other person out of their fight, their goal is to grow so strong that they can reach the sky. Since this day forward, Team Iron Spirits have completed a total of four hundred missions altogether, and the bond that formed between these two has been unbreakable ever since.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Jun 7, 2011)

*On a trail leading to Besaid village.*

Victor and Micheal's long train trip was over and they began heading down the trail that lead to their destination. "Are we almost there, I am itching for some action here." Victor sighed as he looked down at the map he had purchased when they got off the train.

"According to the map, we should be within viewing distance of it soon." Micheal suddenly jumped and used his magic to transform into his Hawk form and flew up to see if Victor was right. The map was correct Micheal could see the village from there. It was just something was off about about it when he came down to land in front of Victor who merely said. "Well?"

"Didn't you say it was supposed to be a small village?" Victor had a look of confusion at that and responded with a quick yes while raising an eyebrow wondering just what his friend was getting at. "Well, wait till you see this." He said before he ran off down the remainder of the path with a now running Victor keeping pace. 

10 minutes later

They stopped running at the top of a hill that led down into the village. Victor stared wide-eyed at what he saw.

The village was large with multiple tall modern buildings and many districts. It was layered seemingly in circles, with the outer circles containing smaller buildings then get bigger the deeper in you got. At the centre of the village was a massive building with many built in fortifications. Another thing that caught his eye was several armed men and women, with various weapons ranging from swords to, spears to axes.

"Okay someone has some explaining to do." He said as he began to walk towards the place. Micheal hesitated slightly before following and posed a question.

"Um, do you think we came to the wrong place?" A sensible question really, however the theory Victor's mind came up with was far more likely.

"No, it would seem someone is trying to set us up and I say bring it on, it's been a while since we've had a challenge. Don't you agree?" Micheal suddenly started to grin madly as he was getting psyched for the obviously incoming battle. He clenched his left fist before thrusting it into the air and shouting loudly.

"Hell yeah, bring them on, I can already tell this is going to be fun." My thoughts exactly thought Victor as the two finally set foot in the village.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 7, 2011)

*Exploring time! Find the golden eagle! Pt.2​*
Staz went all the way across the town to be able to do his mission though it wasn?t long before he arrived to the specified place. looking in front of him he saw something that was ridiculously relaxing, he saw a small house. Despite being small, the building was pretty nice on the outside as if it was just one of those houses that the cartoons usually have.It wasn?t something that someone could brag about but in his eyes the building was kind of cool;  Coincidentally the house was just at the foot of the mountain, a place quite dangerous if you think about an earthquake or something like that.

The blue-haired mage walked over the door and knocked three times but no one answered"mmm...geez, is really no one at home?"he wondered and knocked once more"Hey is someone at home?!"he shouted though he turned immediately as soon as he heard a voice behind him"Who are you-poyo?"a funny voice said from behind Novak who turned trying to see who was the owner of that voice though when he turned he was not able to see anyone"Uh?, strange"he said looking around until the same voice of before called him again2Down here-poyo, Who are you-poyo?".

When the Fairy Tail wizard looked down, only one thought came across his mind, What the hell was that?!... when he saw, down there was an strange creature, by it?s look it was some kind of bald penguin though those weird ears and red bonnet similar to Santa?s together with that "elegant" suit, made him doubt a little about what the creature really was. "Then What are you doing here-poyo?"the creature asked again what brought back Staz from his thoughts.

"mmm this, by chance was it you who requested this to the Fairy Tail guild?"the boy asked showing the paper to the "penguin" who read it and then smiled"So you will be the one to help me-poyo?!"the thing asked cheerfully as Staz just nodded"My name is Kai-poyo"Kai said"Kai-poyo? that sure is a weird name"the green-eyed teen said as Kai turned to look at him"Not kai-poyo-poyo, It?s only Kai-poyo"the creature said as Novak started to complain"That?s exactly what I said Kai-poyo"Staz said as Kai just got somehow a sad face"You are such a douche-poyo".


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 7, 2011)

*Domu*
Bank of River, Desert

An uneventful trip.

Finally.

Crossing the desert made him thirsty but his new helmet and using some bandage as a filter quickly solved that problem.

The banks of the river where covered in greenery as this small oasis flourished amongst the sands. 

Traipsing through the fauna Domu quickly came across many a fruit. A few were bitter and numbed his tongue, and  after a lot of spitting  he decried those were either toxic or inedible. Moving deeper into the prickly bush Domu seen what appeared to be a reptile-skinned boar eating. 

Thinking about the taste of fresh meat Domu dashed after the boar-lizard but it was quick and it jutted around the sharp plants and away from him. Looking around at where the boar was eating Domu found some strange black orbs, guessed they were food, and risked trying a piece.

It was delicious,

Sweet, a little sour and with a earthy tone of almond. The fruit was thick as a peach and filled with yellow flesh and crimson seeds. 

Finally something other then his belly-bars.

Gathering himself a collection of blackfruit Domu sat down for a feast. But the hungry mage ate too much and indigestion. After taking a small dose of medicine he kept from the wagon, Domu looked back at his fruit scraps to see a group of the scalyboar feasting on his leftovers.  Moving quickly and throwing his helmet with all his might Domu managed to hit a scalyboar, with a slow reaction time, in the head; resonating with a mighty crack.

The animal dropped quickly and the boar's herd took off in a hurry, grunting as they fled. Domu, quick to action, made sure his hunt was dead. 

Starting a fire Domu roasted the beast on a spik, as per it's similar appearance to a hog, and sat cross legged with a smile, savoring the smell of his hunt.

-----------------------------------------------
Fairy Tail Guild

Days had past at the bar and many had returned form their quests, but Domu had not.

The bartender, furious that no one had dared to leave yet to rescue their guildmate, sat in a state somewhere between anger and worry.

"Hello Little fairy why so sad." A voice pronounced

Eyes darting around, the barmaid failed to find the source of the snide voice.

"Over heeerree....." It continued to catcall to her.

She looked into the rafters and gazed upon a large green-striped cat with disturbing glazed pink eyes. 

_"Whaaaa..."_ she uttered in shock.

Just as other mages approached to see what was being stared at with such confusion, the cat to all appearances faded into this air.
---------------------------------------------
Domu
Riverside

Munching on a rack of ribs Domu felt a slight tickling on the souls of feet.

Looking down he found a group of small worm-like creatures sniffing the air. 

Feeling generous Domu tossed them a piece of his scalyboar, which they gobbled up with great vigor. 

Luring them ever closer with pieces of scaly boar Domu got the small snake-like creatures to eat out his hand, little teeth nibbling at his fingers.

A smile adorned Domu's face at his newly acquired pets.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 7, 2011)

*Loke Appears*​
?Mihoshi?? Serena had just returned to the guild, and noticed that Mihoshi seemed to have fallen out of her seat and onto the ground, with the Celestial Spirit Plue staying by her side, and it didn't take long for Serena to figure out what happened, ?Ah, they left in a hurry and forgot about you two.? Serena walked over to Mihoshi, and helped her back into her seat, which prompted a small smile of thanks from Mihoshi, although Serena couldn't see it, ?I guess Lacey had been more frantic than I originally thought.? Serena shook her head, ?I just found my house finally, so now I came back to check on Gilgamesh and see if he was alright.?

Serena grinned a little bit, ?I found a clothing store too, I'm probably going to buy some new clothes from it, throw out the older ones because I don't like them anymore.? Serena looked at Mihoshi to see she looked slightly down trodden, ?Oh don't worry about not being able to write, it's nice isn't it, just to have someone speaking to you?? Serena frowned, ?I couldn't imagine being all alone, and being unable to speak at all.? Serena couldn't see Mihoshi's lips, but she could the smile she had through her eyes, and Serena let out another grin, she had actually managed to cheer Mihoshi up, that felt like an accomplishment to her after spending so much time in Leere's guild.

?I return after another long mission to see the always dazzling Mihoshi-san!? A new voice spoke up, and both turned to see an orange haired man in a suit walk through the door, his orange looked rather wild, almost like a Lion's, ?Eh? Mihoshi, why are you bandaged up like that??

?A rather long fight.? Serena spoke up, gaining the attention of the orange haired man,? You are??

?Oh, a new guild member, and a cute one at that!? The man grinned at her, ?I am Loke, I don't believe we've met before though, although I wouldn't mind getting to know you.?

?No we haven't, I just joined today pretty much, my name is Serena.? Serena smirked at Loke, this man was speaking her kind of language, although Gilgamesh might not like Loke being so intrusive.

?Ah Serena, such a beautiful name.? Loke looked around the guild, ?Hey, have you seen Karina and Drakor around anywhere??

?Here we are!? Karina yelled, gaining the attention of Loke, ?Loke, you're back from another mission??

?Of course I am, I couldn't stand being away from Karina-san for so long!? Loke smiled at the girl, ?I see you two look decently banged up as well, did all of you go on a mission together??

?Yeah! It was a crazy mission!? Drakor grinned, ?We had to fight off this dark guild and save a cursed village, Mihoshi helped us with it, and ended up like that!?

?Speaking of Mihoshi..? Karina sweat dropped when she saw the S-Class Mage, although she seemed to pay no heed to what happened earlier, in fact it seemed like she just decided to let it pass by.

?Puuun!? Plue came up to Karina, looking at her with almost tear filled eyes.

?Oh please don't give me that look!? Karina picked the Celestial Spirit up and hugged it, ?I'm sorry Plue, I didn't mean to leave you here all by yourself! Here I brought you back a chocolate candy bar!?

?Puuunn!!? Plue took the candy bar and immediately cheered up, the previous incident forgotten completely.

Loke smiled at the scene, Karina truly cared about her Celestial Spirits, which was a bit more than he could say for other Celestial Spirit mages, most of them just happened to be repulsive individuals who only treated their Celestial Spirits as slaves. Loke had originally joined Fairy Tail after he heard about Karina, intending to force her to give up her Celestial Spirits if she turned out to be as disgusting as all the others, instead he had been pleasantly surprised, no the correct wording would be downright amazed that Karina treated her spirits with love.

?Yo Loke, you should join our team already!? Drakor grinned at Loke, ?You already go on missions enough wth us as it is.?

?I don't need to officially declare that I've joined your team.? Loke smirked at the Dragon Slayer, ?I prefer going on missions on my own sometimes as well.?

?That's your choice then.? Drakor grinned as he watched Karina play with Plue, those two got along so well, and suddenly Drakor noticed something looking at them, and seemed to hear a voice, ?What the hell is that? Some kinda cat?!?

?That's interesting, never seen anything like it before.? Loke looked puzzled by the appearance of the cat, however as soon as they got a good look at it, the cat disappeared, ?Okay.. what just happened there??

?That totally wasn't weird at all.? Drakor blinked at the spot where the cat had been, seems like he and Loke had been the only two to notice it. The two of them looked at each other, decided to think nothing of it, and turned their attention back to the guild.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Jun 8, 2011)

In Besaid village

Victor and Micheal walked through the village watched dilegently by the armed "civilians" who had been patrolling but stopped as soon as the mages, one forom Fairy Tail and the other aspiring to join it. Victor's mind was filled to the brim with questions. "Are these the real citizens of this town and if so why did they do all this to set up Fairy Tail mages? If not then where are the real citizens, likely all dead? Most importantly who leads this group of slime?" Well at least that final question in his head was going to be answered fast as suddenly loud laughing could be heard as they were nearing the large building in the centre. Victor and Micheal looked up to see three figures standing a top the large building (most likely a town hall). 

"So this is what the great Fairy Tail sends us, a runt and a white haired twig with a toothpick for a weapon." Shouted the largest of the three figures amidst the laughter of the other two. He was standing on the left of a smaller man in the centre while a woman who was the smallest of the three stood to the right. The speaker was around seven feet tall at least and boasted a muscular frame and black coloured skin. He wore a black armoured chestplate with matching gauntlets couvering his hands and extending up his arm. His long legs where covered by a dark green pair of jeans with brown combat boots on his feet. He had brown eyes and black hair. He continued to laugh at the mage duo on the ground while the woman decided to speak now.

"I know Marcus, they had the nerve to refuse us to join the guild and yet this is what they send to us now, a pair of weaklings." She was the smalles of the three standing at no more that 5 feet tall with blond hair and green eyes. She wore a dark blue tank top covering her small breasts, a pair of black jeans and matching shoes. Also at each side of her hips where resting a pair of 1 and a half foot long daggers that Victor could only assume were her weapons of choice. However he and Micheal were more preoccupied with the fact they had tried to enter Fairy Tail, that meant they had to be mages which only made things more interesting. Finally the man in the middle who was most likely the leader of this trio took the time to speak. This man was close to but not exactly six feet tall. He had a fairly muscular build and something of a tan. He had Green hair and fiery red eyes in sharp contrast to Victor's icy blue ones. He wore a dark green sleevless top and white, baggy jeans. His boots were dark green.

"Easy now Asuka, there will be plenty of time for that in a moment but first our VISITORS must have some questions on thier minds." As a matter of fact they did, well Victor who was more serious that his battle hungry partner did Micheal just wanted to get down to it.

"I got some questions, starting with who the hell are you three?" It was the most important question on his mind right now. The middle man spoke again.

"Well I'm Rufus Darkwater, this is my sister Asuka and this is Marcus storm and we are the mages who will have our revenge on the guild that so unjustly rejected us, that cursed Fairy Tail." Victor adn looked between each other and then to the men who were surrounding them and then finally back up to Rufus before doing something that was totally out of character for Victor but not so much for Micheal. They started to laugh hysterically Rufus popped a vein on his forhead and yelled down. "MIND TELLING ME WHAT'S SO FUNNY."Victor calmed down first to answer.

"You could never have joined Fairy Tai, look around you hiding behind a force of men rather than actually takeing care of your problems yourselves, but that's besides the point no one who would stoop as low as you have can ever call themselves Fairy Tail mages. So anyway would you mind telling me where the real residents of this village are?" The three rougue mages got very angry at his comments and all three simultaneously yelled. "GET THEM, KILL THE BASTARDS!" Here we go thought Victor and Micheal as the lackeys of the three rougue mages charged. 

Smiling wickedly the two began to move. Micheal went for the ones to the left and Victor after the lackeys to the right. Micheal jumped and stretched his foot out, the limb introducing itself to the foot of an oncoming sword wielding goon. The blow knocked the man out and two more nearby charged and swung their blades down at the young mage who was already preparing a spell with his magic power and by the time the two lackeys reached him he was already calling out.

"Pack hunter!" Micheal's body transformed into it's wolf hybrid state and he easily doged the attacks and with blinding speed his opponents couldn't even follow rammed his now clawed fists into the hearts of the two, claws piercing thier hearts and ending thier pathetic lives. Micheal then noticed to his displeasure that many more of Rufus' lackeys were closing in on him. "This is gonna take a while." He said with a sigh while still in wolf form, after putting down two spear wielders with a spinning kick to thier heads knocking them out he brifely said. "Wonder if Vic is having this much fun."

With Victor he had just slashed the throat of one man and had now sheathed his weapon in preparation for a spell of his his own and he quickly drew it in a slash sending forth a slicing wind that put down three more of the lackeys, only fo seven more to take their place. "Who's next?" He asked and with that the battle in Besaid continued.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 8, 2011)

Kai

With his usual annoyed state of mind, the knightmage stormed inside the guild, finally returned from that dreadfully long and tiring mission he had been on for the last couple of months. He dropped his traveling bag next to the bar before he took a seat and order. "One with ice and make it a double."

He rarely drank, as his style of combat and lack of magical variation required his body to be in prime condition, but other than drinking at special occasions he always got a drink after a mission, and after a long one like this one, he may even get more than just one.

While his drink was being prepared, the disheveled and scruffy looking mage brought his hand to his cheek and combed trough the thick beard that he had grown over the course of the mission. He'd take care of his appearance the next day, first a bit of unwinding today, a good night's sleep in his own bed and a nice bath tomorrow.

Oh how had he missed his bed, or any bed for that matter, he had been scowering through a forest for what seemed ages, looking for an leprachaun that taken many victims who were unlucky enough to cross it's path in that forest.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 9, 2011)

*A Strange Request*

_"__*Who is this mysterious man that entered the guild... and what kind of mission does he wish to hand to the Master?*"_​

?Ahahaha, he fell asleep!? Karina pointed at the now sleeping Plue, the little guy wore himself out running around the guild with Drakor, ?He has such an amazing amount of energy though.? Karina forced Plue to go back through the gate to rest.

?You're telling me, man I'm beat.? Drakor grinned as he flopped down onto the bench beside Serena, ?That little guy can wear me down more than a fight can sometimes.?

"That's to be expected of Plue I guess.? Loke smirked, Plue certainly did have a lot of energy.

?Hey Loke, how do you know about Celestial Spirits so much?? Karina asked, she always wondered how Loke knew as much as he did about Celestial Spirits.

?I did a lot of studying on Celestial Spirit magic.? Loke grinned at Karina, ?It's something I wanted to learn, but I ended up choosing a different path in the long run because finding the keys proved to be too hard for me.?

?Oh I see, I guess that's true.? Karina smiled nervously, ?You have to have a lot of patience to gather all the keys necessary to be a Celestial Spirit mage.?

?Umm.. excuse me.? A voice grabbed the attention of everyone in the room, and they turned to see a man they had never seen before.

?Can we help you?? Serena raised an eyebrow, the man didn't appear to be a mage, so why had he suddenly come into the guild.

?I was sent here by request of someone.? The man smiled at the group, ?I have a mission I need to give directly to Master Isham, is he around at the moment??

?That's a good question.? Drakor scratched his head, ?Last I heard the Master had injured his back, hang on lemme check for a second.? Drakor turned towards the back of the guild, ?Hey Master are you here?! There's someone here that needs to talk to you! Something about giving a mission to you directly!?

?_What a strange request._? Karina thought to herself, ?_This is the first time anyone's ever asked to hand a mission directly to master._?

?_Directly to Master?_? Mihoshi thought to herself, ?_What kind of mission could be that important?_"


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 10, 2011)

*Exploring time! Find the golden eagle! Pt.3​*
"Oh shit!!"the voice of Staz echoed all around the mountain, he was actually attached to a piece of rock that was stuck in the mountain, a second ago he just stepped on the wrong place and almost fell from the place"crap, i thought it would be easiest....at least that penguin guy told me all the details, not only a damn golden eagle but a damn monster eagle guarding it i hope it to struggle a little"he said starting t climb once again. Around an our ago, Kai gave him all the details for this mission, the fairy tail mage was supposed to climb up to half of the mountain where an enormous cave was, he should look for the treasure that was a golden figure of an eagle and bring that with him to give it to Kai.

Minutes passed before the blue-haired guy could reach half of the mountain, there was a big cave where he entered instantly to rest a little,"Now time to find that shitty eagle and end this mission....I need to go back to the guild and get a team!"he yelled out as his voice echoed once again.

*Deep inside the cave -- the center of the mountain*

An enormous lake could be seen inside the hole of something that looked just like what the effect of an explosion would cause. There in the middle, coming out from the lake, a very large peak which at the top had an enormous nest where an eagle of black and yellow color was resting, two red and enormous horns coming out from it´s head, inside it´s beak a sharp teeth that could easily crush the body of a person. The echo of Staz voice reached the peak waking up the beast from it´s nap. "k...ky....KYAAAAAAH!!!"it cried out stretching it´s body and it´s majestic wings.

*With Staz*

Novak was walking through the dark and wide cavern, the air in there was cold but actually it was pretty nice for him"oh man, I have minutes walking and I am not able to see even a piece of gold around here...Was that Kai-poyo guy making fun of me?"he wondered still looking around in search of the golden eagle."KYAAAAAAH!!!!"the echo of monstrous voice was heard by the ice mage who felt chills going through his backbone before smiling "So that´s the monster?...then the treasure is just ahead!"he said starting to run going deep inside the cave.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 10, 2011)

*Domu
*Rock face​
The constantly knocked/passed/liding out, mage Domu awoke to darkness.

"What are you?" came a  echoing, odd, deep voice.

Head spinning, arm aflame in pain, Domu sat up in the shear darkness; his elbow banging off his 'soup bowl'. Seeing very little but shapes, moving his bandages away from his eyes, Domu squinted into the abyss.  The deep voice broke out in speech again this time even deeper.

"Foul undead. How dare you enter my realm. You have escaped your sarcophagus but you will never escape my control. Muhahaha!!

Confused Domu groaned in confusion not helping his case much more. 

Then he noticed a faint glow from his skin, Domu was shining and glowing brighter and brighter reaching a full deep golden glow.

"Yyy You don't sc scare me pitiful beast" The echoing voice uttered in fear loosing it's deep tone.

"I'm not a mummy or a monster I am Domu!" Domu declared, sternly, but in relative monotone.

Domu's glow increased, revealing the cavern he was present in and his 'captor'. 

There has a small girl with matted, dirty yellow hair sitting in a alcove of the dark grey cavern. Domu removed some bandages from his face and pulled the ones down from his injured arm and shot the girl a friendly grin. Using the removed bandages he began to tie wrap up his injured arm torn deeply near his triceps. Looking to the girl Domu decided to diffuse the silence.

"Hello? Sorry I got loud there. What is your name? Where are we? What happened to me?"

The girl, somewhat revealed by this crept out of the alcove and 
moved to look at the luminescent bandaged behemoth. 

Seeing the man struggle with one hand to tie his bandage off and sensing safety around the large man, the girl took the bandage from Domu and began to wrap it for him.

"I I'll help with that. My name is.. my name is .. Call me Cee. " she stutter once again.

Domu smiled at her actions, her trust and the fact Cee was his first human in about a week. 

Reaching into her bag the young girl brought out a glob of ointment wrapped in leaves dabbing it, painfully, in his wounds. Domu with his free hand exquipped one of his remaining medicines left in his inventory.

The girl, quick to understand ,used the medicine to treat the laceration, while the ointment continued to numb the pain in his arm. The girl looked deep in thought as she treated his skin, and after a few a bit of hesitation, Cee asked the inevitable question. "What is with all the bandages anyway?"

"Well ...I got a little burnt wondering around. hehe" Domu answered, blushing in embarrassment.  

"And the glowing?"

He shrugged

"And the fact the deathworms' poison hasn't kilt you?"

More shrugs.

"And you are here why?"

Smiling at something he could answer, Domu laughed "I went here on a mission I thought would have pie, got lost, and am trying to complete my mission,. Whatever that is." with another shrug and more laughing.

"Mission?"

"Yes. For Fairy Tail, my guild; it is such a awesome guild."

Finishing up with the bandage, Cee sat next to the large man, apparently trusting her new companion, and clapped her hands together in discovery

"Sooo...., If your looking for a mission, why not help me find something." Cee uttered looking down.

Domu just smiled, stretching his newly bandaged arm in satisfaction.

"Mission accepted."


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 11, 2011)

Caesar vs Cluck part 2

Caesar's and Clucks fists collided then erupted into a exchange of blows though to call it and exchange isn't fair as all of Caesars hits were landing while Cluck could only skim Caesars face. Caesar ended the flurry with a fierce uppercut that sent cluck in the air. "Tch , I was under the impression that chickens were flightless." "Joke while you can white mage BAWK BAWK BAWK. I've already defeated you hehehe CLUCK." Caesar looked at him with squinted eyes as if he was crazy. "What are you- huh ?" Caesar's shoulder had a feather on it , the space around it started to distort. Caesar feel to his knees "What in the" Cluck walked towards Caesar and laughed "Idiot your already in my illusion HAHAAA BAWK." He kicked Caesar in the head and followed with a punch to the temple. Caesar grabbed his head in agony the he noticed another feather was placed on his head.

Soon the illusionary feather made it seem as if Caesar had a knife in his skull. Caesar had passed out , all the while Cluck was stomping the hell out of him. "Take all of it you  bastard ! This is what happens when someone makes fun of my clucks CLUCK!" Cluck picked Caesar up and started to strangle him "Idiot my illusions are unbeatable. Prepare to have the very life SQUEEZED out of you" soon the feathers dropped of of Caesar as he was strangled. Caesar brought a fierce kick to the chickens chin and started to charge his ultimate move. "I don't have time for this you pest. " "Anti Curga:White Hand !" Caesar  jumped towards his enemy with a glowing white hand. Cluck threw his feathers at Caesar and they made the illusion of being swords that had pierced Caesar. But he fought threw the pain and brought down his hand on the Chicken Mage resulting in a explosion. The chicken unconscious, bleeding out. and foaming at the mouth. Caesar stood over him "Those shallow illusions tch, all I had to do was fight through the "pain". Learn some nuance with you attacks , it was like I was fighting with a children's party magician." Caesar scoffed and rush to the next part of town.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 13, 2011)

*Lillian's Will*
"_*With a new chapter opening up.. what is the will of Lillian Melheart..?!*_"
​?Hmm?? Isham walks out from the back of the guild, fully recuperated from his recent incident, ?Someone wants to deliver a mission to me, you said?? Isham looked at Mihoshi first, he noticed the bandages on her arms, had she used her magic twice in a row? Isham sighed, shaking his head, ?I didn't think her opponent would be so strong, however she was the only one I could send at the time.?

?Don't worry about it, Master!? Karina smiled at Isham, ?Mihoshi will be back to her usual self in no time, more importantly than that though.? Karina directed the Master's attention to the newcomer.

?Ah yes, you said you have a mission to deliver to me?? Isham looked at the new person, ?May I ask why this has to be personally delivered to me??

?I think you'll understand once you read it.? The man handed the paper to the Master, ?I should really be on my way, I have many other places I need to go to.? The man turned and headed towards the exit of the guild.

Isham looked the paper over carefully, the name of the mission and the details, however when he got to who made the mission up, his eyes widened considerably, this was the last mission that Lillian undertook before she disappeared! Isham slowly rolled the paper up, ?_So Lillian intends to have her daughter do that mission at a later time?_? Isham thought to himself, that sounded exactly like the Lillian he knew.

?Master, is something wrong?? Drakor asked, he had never seen Isham so caught up in his thoughts before now.

?No, no! Nothing at all!? Isham gave the group a smile, ?This mission won't be going up on the mission board, it's reserved for a special person until further notice!?

?Reserved for a special person?? Loke cocked an eyebrow, that was an unusual request for a mission.

?It's because the person who's going to do the mission isn't quite strong enough yet.? Isham grinned at Loke, ?I can't send one of my own children out to do a mission too strong for them, that would be unthinkable!?

?You're right.? Karina smiled, ?Whoever the mission is meant for, you'll tell them when they're strong enough.?

Loke smiled at Karina, she always had a way with words that could close the subject in an instant.

?Now then, it looks like Braska and the others have returned from their mission.? Isham noticed Braska and his team coming through the doors, ?Listen up people, since mostly everyone is back at the guild, we're gonna party like there's no tomorrow!?

?Hell yeah!? Drakor jumped up from his seat, ?That's what I'm talking about!?

Serena smiled at the guild, so this is what the true Fairy Tail was like, everyone kicking back to have a little fun, now she could understand why the guild seemed so quiet earlier, a lot of people just returned to the guild. Serena had forgotten all about the previous incident with Htirea, but little did she know just what kind precursor that incident would end up bringing. The guild known as Phantom Lord lurked in the shadows, just waiting for it's chance to bring down it's rival Fairy Tail.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 14, 2011)

*Domu*
Caves​
With a mission, of some sort, Domu followed behind his new, chatty, 'client'.

"You should stick to the caves with silver and grey colored walls, the rock there is hard enough the deathworm's can't tunnel in."

Cee declared as Domu ran his glowing hands over the walls. 

"And don't eat the snakeypig meat or the darkmellons they make you smell, that's how they track you."

The small girl ordered walking ahead of the large luminescent 'mummy'. Domu considered things as they were and continued onward before deciding to trying to ask some questions of his own.

"Soo, why am I missing some of my jerky then?" 

Cee blushed and grumbled "I got hungry watching you sleep." 

"Besides we should be safe for awhile, I know these caves pretty well."

Domu nodded and finally gave way blurting out his more pending list of questions 

"Why did you help me if you thought I was a monster? Why were you alone? How do you know these caves so good? Where are your parents?"

Cee looked down sadly, Domu felt guilty and was about to back out of his inquires but she relinquished some answers to him. 

"I often help anyone who get's caught in the worms, rob them, blackmail them, it's kinda how I get my things." she admitted.

"I know the caves because they are my home, I am always alone, I live by myself... YOU Got a Problem with THAT?" Cee shouted with tears in her eyes.

Feeling guilty Domu changed the topic.

"So you have a light or something of your own; you did steal from me? Why didn't you steal anything else"

Tumbling her fingers, Cee, pushed through her problems and continued answering the big man's questions "Yeah I have a lot of things, not that I'll show them to you." she looked away with a proud aura to herself.

Turning back towards Domu, Cee, wanting answers to the large man's mysteries, quipped "What the hell is with all the crap you carry anyway? A pile of rocks? A goofy helmet? A rusty metal thing?"

"Where do you hide you good stuff anyway, because, I couldn't find that ointment you brought out earlier, hmmm?"

Pleasantly amused at his own antics and the ignorance of the girl, Domu, just laughed then teased the girl "Cee I might tell you how I hide my good stuff and the incredible story of my pile of stones, if you tell me some more details on my 'mission' and speak more like a lady."

After a short stride Cee motioned to a flat piece of rock in a cave just ahead of them. Domu sat down his glow mirroring off a small spring at the bottom of the cave. Cee pulled a canteen from her pack and filled it with the spring's clear waters before discussing her request.

"I need you to help me to find my Daddy." she declared.

Domu nodded, then stated the obvious next question "Where is he?"

Cee looked down, in frustration.

"On the other side of the caves." 

"They are crawling with deathworms and demons." 

"Once past the caves we have to go through the black and white rocks. Daddy and the others where there before."

"Before."

"I It was a couple years ago since I was there. I can't go back it's too dangerous. Daddy said someone would come for me when it was safe but that was so long ago. He always said that his watch would lead me wherever I needed to go and I want to go to my father." She declared while pulling up her sleeve to show a blue colored watch which had a floating red arrow giving a clear heading.

"Will you help me get to my Fa..... Eeeeeek" Cee screamed and proceed to shake and squirm.

Domu alarmed moved towards her and she calmed down.

Then Domu felted a tickling at his feet and looking down he found a small worm, circling and nibbling at his toes. 

Reaching down his hand the small beast climbed up into it a proceeded to hum in happiness.

One of Domu's little 'pets' had survived.


----------



## Noitora (Jun 14, 2011)

*Fairy Tail Guild

Braska Hextor*

*Spoiler*: __ 







The mission had been a challenging one, the team were forced to separate and take on the rogue mages one at a time. Some were stronger than others yet overall they were bested and together the team took down their leader whose strength seemed higher than them all, even if not S-Class level. It was a challenge they would not forget in a long time though it had shown Braska a weakness to his magic he had not yet considered. The staff mage he had clashed with struck at the ground with that explosive power of his, blowing it up under his feet. Even if the magic itself could not harm a Reflector mage like himself, as rare as his power was, the tumbling into craters offered an obvious weakness. In the end he was able to get close enough and use a good old fashioned fist to beat down his enemy as well as have enough magic power to be the shield against the blue flames of the rogue mages leader. All in all it was a successful mission and he was glad to be home again.

As Braska and co. entered the guild hall it was the words of the Guild Master who greeted them cheering on for the party. It seemed it was not only his group who had completed a rather difficult mission as a number of people appeared rather injured. Though it was the female S Class mage that seemed most battered upon first look, causing the blue haired mage to motion over towards her after looking over to Caeser. He expected the white mage to tend to the wounded anyway but he did so just in case he missed her terrible state. His gaze lingered to the rest of the mages than had begun to party upon their return.
*?Good to be back.? *He said happily, passing the barmaid behind the counter a flash of a smile as a greeting. She in return flicked her hand in greeting before going back to her serving of many, many, many drinks. Braska leapt up onto the table beside Drakor with a couple of mugs of ale he had snatched up from a passing maid and stuck one into his hands.
*?We are Fairy Tail!?* He said happily, a beaming smile on his lips. Though there was a weight on his heart, the lack of sister. She still had yet to return to the guild after being away so long. It made him wonder what sort of missions she was getting up to as she generally liked to go out alone, only showing comfort and affection towards him while being rather cold to others. Wherever she was right now he was sure she was alright, a woman like her could never be anything but alright. He blue haired mage put those thoughts aside as he clambered over the tables, the rest of the mages joining into the mayhem as he hopped from side to side.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 14, 2011)

*Fairy Tail Guild*











​ 
?All for one and one for all!? Drakor practically pulled Karina up out of her seat, ?C'mon let's dance!?

?W-wait! What are you..?? Karina flushed up, ?We don't even have music to dance to!?

?Don't need music to dance!? Drakor grinned at Karina, ?I'll make music myself!?

?Just how are you going to do that?? Loke raised an eyebrow, Drakor making music? With what exactly? It's not like he had an instrument to play.

?Wait a minute Drakor.? Serena grinned at the two, ?I think I know what kind of idea you have in mind.?

?Oh, really?? Drakor looked at Serena with curiosity, just what did she think was his idea?

Serena took a deep breath, and exhaled, and then began to sing the song Drakor had previously muttered, ?We'll drink together, and if we drink, we'll drink together not alone, all for one and one for all, we'll drink together, and when we drink, we'll drink together, not alone.?  

?W-wait Serena! I-? Karina got cut off by Drakor slowly starting to move them in a dancing motion, Karina had no choice except to follow at this point, Loke watching from the sidelines with a sly grin on his face, if you didn't know them well enough, you'd almost consider them the perfect couple. Karina slowly started to feel a little more comfortable with the dance, she had no idea Drakor was actually this good at dancing.

?We'll sing together, and when we sing, we'll sing together not alone, we'll sing together, and when we sing we'll sing together not alone, all for one and one for all.? Serena continued the song, and the whole guild seemed to slowly be getting into the song rather than just Drakor, with Gilgamesh practically swooning over the girl's singing voice, and even Loke started bobbing his head just a little bit, even the Master had a peaceful look on his face while listening to the song.

?We'll fight together, and when we fight, we'll fight together not alone, we'll fight together, and when we fight, we'll fight together not alone, all for one and one for all.? Serena enjoyed this song because it was the first song she ever heard as a kid, and she always sang it when times seemed to get hard, although she had almost finished all the verses of the song anyways. Loke had started to clap his hands to the beat of the song, and Mihoshi gave a small smile behind her mask as she watched the obvious entertainment for the moment, namely being the two people dancing in the middle of the guild right now.

?We'll fall together, and if we fall, we'll fall together not alone, we'll fall together, and if we fall, we'll fall together not alone, all for one and one for all.? Serena grinned as she sang, this verse happened to be her favorite part, ?We'll fall together... and if we fall... we'll fall together... not alone.?

As the song slowly came to an end, Drakor stopped the dance and smirked at the still stunned Karina, he had been practicing that bit for a while, and finally got it down pat after years of working at it.

?That was a great song, Serena.? Loke smiled at the girl, ?You have an amazing voice.?

?T-Thanks..? Serena blushed ever so slightly, it was the first compliment she received from someone other than her parents, and it looked like the guild's mood had been even more lightened by her song, with everyone getting drinks, and asking for her to sing another song, Serena smiled a little bit, in just a short amount of time she already felt like a part of the family.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 14, 2011)

*Satoru & Hitrea Boroughgains*

_Attempting To Reach Out._​
"Hitrea..." A man spoke coolly.

"No, I will not allow that man and those filth friends of his to make a fool of me!" Hitrea spat. It had been a while since her confrontation with Gilgamesh and those others at Fairy Tail, but it was far from over for Hitrea. They dared threatened her? The people of this world had the nerve to say that would attack her? She would make sure all of them, particularly Gilgamesh's newest trollop and that freak dragon boy that she was not to be fooled with. Even if she were to die, her spirit would allow he to take them all on at once. She absolutely loathed those people.

The hate that festered in Hitrea was not like any other.

"Though sister you know that attacking a fellow guild member with malice is not allowed." Satoru spoke attempting to mediate her anger. Though it was of no use Hitrea simply scoffed at the idea as she began pacing the floor back and forth. "It so easy for those of this place to think so weak." She retorted. That was the second time she had shot him down since they started talking. It seemed no matter how hard he tried he wasn't reaching her.

"My sister...please allow me to help you. This hatred is going to far let me talk to Gilgamesh and I"m sure you two can come to some kind of truce." The man spoke with a deep, but soothing voice and he held a very cool and sage like air around him. An aura like this would be able to calm most people, but not Hitrea who's own aura of pure disgust and hate battled his. "I shall not go into a truce with him. I've told you before Satoru, even if he is your friend, he is one of the vermin of this world that has wronged me and I shall set it right." With those words she turned on her heel and exited out of the guild.

While Satoru held his hand outstretched as if to grab her own and stop her, but it didn't happen.  His face was calm, but his eyes spoke with a deep sadness knowing that with each passing day he was losing his sister more and more while all he could do...was set and watch unable to help no matter how hard he tried.

"I guess it's time I've met up with Gil."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 14, 2011)

*Opportunities Abound*
"_*The door to Hitrea's goal finally opens... will Hitrea accept the Phantom Mages request..?!*_"










​
“How cute, the little fairy cares about his comrades.” A voice called out, gaining the attention of the woman known as Hitrea, now that she had gotten a decent distance from the guild, Asura decided she could now come out of the shadows to approach the woman, “You hate that guild, don't you?” Asura smirked at the woman in an almost taunting fashion, “You want to join Phantom Lord, right?” Asura grinned as she turned her back to Htirea for a moment, to look at the guild known as Fairy Tail off in the distance, and her eyes narrowed with an icy cold glare, “Silly fairies, they think they can get away with damaging our name, do they?” As Asura glared at the guild, another person emerged from seemingly out of nowhere, this man is known as Rokura, and he is Asura's brother.

“You didn't need to follow me here, I could do this by myself.” Asura glared at Rokura, however he merely shook his head, as if to signify that her being able to recruit Hitrea wasn't what worried him, “You rarely talk anymore like you used to, I wonder what's going through that thick head of yours.”

“Enough with the bullshit games.”  Tragor walked out from the shadows, looking directly at Hitrea wih a serious look, “Listen, I could give less of a shit about this 'friendship' crap or whatever it's called, and to be honest I didn't really want to come here, but our Guild Master has had his eye on you for a while, so this is mostly just business.” Tragor narrowed his eyes at the woman, “We are Phantom Lord Mages, all three of us, and our goal here is to recruit you, whether it's by force or by your own admission.”

Asura smirked at the woman, “What do you say, you want an opportunity to kill Gilgamesh, right?” Asura's smirk turned into a full fledged leer when Hitrea's face lit up at the prospect, “Come with us then, and that wish of yours will be granted.”


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Jun 14, 2011)

*The massive rogue mage Marcus attacks*

With Micheal 

"Come on is that seriously the best you guys have?" Micheal's fight with Rufus' lackeys had continued and he easily Bulldozed through them one by one. The fight had ended up on the rooftop of a nearby building about a block from the centre building. The lackeys which had at first been numerous were now starting to dwindle in number, due in part to the fact half went after Victor and the other half after Micheal and the fact that they were al,k basically weaklings made it easy for the teenage transformation mage to lower their number. There were now only about 20 of them left.

"Shut up you, get him." Two of them charged from the sides. Micheal simply waited till just the last second then jumped into the air allowing the two to crash into each other knocking them unconscious. Micheal wasn't using his transformed forms as that would waste precious magic energy and he had a felling he would need it to take on the rogue trio. He came extending his leg out to kick one man in the face while simultaneously throwing out his right fist into the man next to the one he kicked's skull. He had to move quick duck under a sword swing from a man to his left and back flipped to dodge an approaching spear from behind him. He landed behind the man who'd thrown the spear and threw a thunderous punch to the gut and that was the end of that. The remaining fifteen men stared at Micheal fearfully but that didn't remotely compare to the looks on their faces at what happened next. A loud voice Micheal recognized boomed down from above.

"Useless weaklings. Earth magic quake punch." The largest of the rogues Marcus came from above impacting the building with a powerful punch but wasn't the worst of it as the roof of the building began to shake as if there was an earthquake. Micheal quickly reacted with a spell of his own.

"Bird of prey" Micheal took to the sky in his Hawk form to avoid the attack. The guys still on the roof weren't so lucky though as the entire roof caved in. Anyone who wasn't flattened by debris was trapped underneath it. "Don't you think that was a bit much, you only took out your own men you dumbass." Marcus jumped out from the debris unharmed and landed on the nearest building then stared up at Micheal angrily before responding to his comment.

"Ha those fools were useless. I see you're a transformation mage. Well if that's the best you can change into this is going to be even easier that thought. I'll kill you." Micheal remained confident as he shot back. 

"All right hopefully you'll be more fun than those guys were."With that the fight of two mages begins. Meanwhile Victor continues to fight off the henchmen though is soon to uncover the truth behind their three rogue assailants.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 14, 2011)

*Hitrea*

_New Endeavor​_
Once far enough from the guild, Hitrea was met by a stranger. Her hand immediately shot to the hilt of her sword though she stood straight up with the same confident air that she always held. One by one a couple of other showed themselves to her as Hitrea listened intently to their words.

"Phantom Lord..." Hitrea repeated. Yes, she had indeed wanted to join that guild, but her brother sought to dissuade her saying that joining Fairy Tail would help bring her closer to her goal and what she was seeking. Though now she knew that all that was nothing more than bull to take her off her path.

She held a deep respect and maybe even love for her brother, she really did, but even that wouldn't stop her from getting what she wanted. These people from Phantom Lord could allow her to the opportunity to unleash her full amount of pent up rage and hate against those little "Faries" as this woman called them. The bitter rage she felt for being trapped in this body, and the newly found hatred for Fairy Tail and those mages who dare threatened her!?

This was all to good.

These people presented her an opportunity she had been waiting on for so long. An opportunity that had been denied from her not once, but twice since she had been in Fairy Tail. The chance to kill that vermin of a man known as Gilgamesh. This was her chance to kill two birds with one stone, to join Phantom Lord and to end the life of a nuisance.

"Force will not be necessary." She spoke sweetly with a small smile on her lips as her hand dropped from the hilt of he blade.

"I'd gladly join you."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 14, 2011)

*Declaration of War*
"_*Phantom Lord declares war on Fairy Tail... can the fairies be warned before the attack occurs..?!*_"











​ ?A wise decision, and one that you will not regret.? Tragor smirked at the woman, a rare form of emotion he ever gave, ?You guys should go on and take Hitrea back to the guild.? Tragor created a magical seal, and pulled a sword out as if preparing to attack someone, ?I'll deal with the pesky little rabble that has caught onto our little scheme.? Tragor launched himself forward, and appeared in front of the bar maid, who had just left the guild in order to gather some supplies, and had come across the incident, ?A wee little critter has tried to escape the eyes of a fox, but the fox sees all, you can not escape me.?

?Come then, let us go.? Asura smiled at Hitrea as she began to lead her away from the scene, Tragor could be rather ruthless when it came to dealing with people, and she didn't feel like dealing with his attitude right now, ?The destruction of Fairy Tail shall soon be within our grasp, and your desire shall be granted, no one will interfere the next time, we will make sure of that.?

?Wh..why are you doing this..?!? The bar maid looked scared out of her wits, she had no way to defend herself against a Phantom Lord mage, ?What would you gain by destroying Fairy Tail?!?

?The title of strongest guild in the world.? Tragor smirked with a blood thirsty look in his eyes, ?That's the only reason we need to do this.? Tragor raised his sword up over his head, ?The reign of the fairies is over, from now on Phantom will be the strongest guild around!?

?KYAAAAAH!!!? The sound of a sword slash was heard, and after this everything went completely silent, not even the sound of the wind rustled in the distance anymore, however she could still see it, the faint glimmers of the Phantom Lord mages as they slowly disappeared into the distance, her vision slowly becoming more blurry, when had she hit the ground? The barmaid wasn't entirely sure of this fact, the only thing she knew was that Phantom Lord planned to break a very grave rule, and a war unlike any the world had seen before was about to begin.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 14, 2011)

Fairy Tail guid
Kaiser vi Britannia/ Shin Igami

The White Knightmage was still minding his own business, he wasn't much of a social person anymore and only spoke up to order a new drink. He preferred to be left alone, sadly one new rookie wasn't quite aware of that.

An excited young lad climbed up the bar stool next to Kai, some kind of shadowy creature floating around the kid, while the kid was struggling to maintain his balance while also clutching a large leather bound book and a staff at the same time, Kai shot a short glance over to the newbie but beyond that didn't pay him more attention.

Eventually, Shin placed the staff on the floor and started flipping through the book, trying to confirm he was correct, he hadn't seen this guy in the guild before but if his assumptions were correct, this giu was the White Knightmage.

Eventually he found the profile page of his self written book containing details of the Fairy Tail members among other things. He had been working on it for years now, but now that he was actually near these people he could add some actual details beyond the second hand rumors it contained before.

"Yeah, you really are him!"Shin shouted excited as he found the right page."I didn't know you had a beard though."

Kai shot another glance over to the kid, and to the book. "The beard is temporary I'm gonna..."He trailed of when he realized what he was doing, what did he care?

"Get lost kid."He placed one feet against the bar stool, and pushed it and the kid on it away. He slid all across the room, finally halting against a wall, though didn't bump against it too hard.
"Kids these days."

Though it was around this time that many members entered the guild, from what he understood, they had just returned from a mission and soon started celebrating. Singing and dancing started, for Kai the good thing of this was that it drew the attention of the kid.

The downside though was that Kai wasn't one for parties, so after taking a bottle with him, he retreated to a corner somewhere in the guild where he could be left alone.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 15, 2011)

*Domu*
Caves​
The small girl quivered as the bloodthirsty beast roared in might; calling for her death.

.......
Domu seeing the terrified look on Cee and decided to explain his little partner; purring in his palm. 

"I found a bunch of them on the oasis out that way, you must have made your way out there at least once Cee because you seem to know about the blackfruit. Don't worry he's friend."

The girl stayed against the wall of the cave hugging her knees.

"Really they are harmless. They helped me even hunt and everything."

More silence.

"Come on. This must be the last one. The rest of them probably died"

"Died" Cee inquired.

"Yeah on my way here they attacked a bunch of the big ones so the large serpents wouldn't come after me. But." Domu hesitated.

"They died." she mumbled.

"Yeah, and I lost my self for a bit, started fighting them and then that's where you found me." Domu finished with a smile.

Cee moved closer to Domu's hand in curiosity and moved her pointer finger towards the little worm.

Upon smelling Cee's finger, then it scooted up her arm and through her clothing, tickling as it passed. Domu proceeded to soak his feet in the small spring as the small girl played with the surprisingly 'tame' serpent despite her previous forth-comings. 

"These things stay in packs for life, If this little one came here alone then there are no more left." Cee explained

Domu ducked his head in reverence, still surprised that one of his little 'friends' had managed to survive.

"These guys must be pretty young because of how small this one is and how quick they where to add you to their pack." Cee observed.

"Their pack." Domu harked with a glimmer in his eyes.

Cee nodded and continued "You had all those bandages, animals can tell how sick you were. they must have decided to protect their least healthy member."

"So second group of serpents were attacking me for killing the group who killed the rest of my 'pack'." Domu asked.

"No they probably just could smell the blood, they can smell really.... Wait Kill? You Killed the pack of serpents? Then Fought the Second Group?" Cee shouted in shock. 

"Yup that's about it" Domu replied with a smile.

Silence.

"I am pretty strong you know. I am Domu of Fairy Tail"  Domu boasted while flexing what he could under his mass of bandages.

Cee sheepishly pondered "I... I guess you could be that strong. All the poison barely affected you at all and you are glowing. I guess it might be true." 

Domu smiled, glad that he had impressed his new friend, then he remembered something. 

"Hey, Cee." He called as she quit chasing the little scurrying creature around the stalagmites and  turning in attention.

"Sit down."
"How about I tell you the story of my mission?" Domu offered.

Cee, exited about this prospect, quickly sat down in front of Domu; legs crossed. She leaned forward, eager to hear the tale.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 15, 2011)

*Caesar Brando *

After the explosive battle Caesar and friends had with the rouge mages , he was placed with the burden of healing the group. He was entirely exausted , healing all those near death wounds had drained him to the point where his friends needed to carry him back. When he awoke he was at Fairy Tail in the middle of a uproarious celebration. He could barley move and his arm had extra damage from using anti-curga:white hand. He tried to complain about it but he was over shadowed by the yelling and partying; Jason shoved a gallon of beer straight down his throat and he went from uptight mode to crazy mode. "Ohh yeah ! Let's party bitches !" He said as he ripped his shirt off body slamming into a crowd of his fellow mages.

He woke up the next day with a head splitting ache and doodles drawn on his face. He was in the middle of the floor a there was slob down his cheeck he got up and shook his head and asked himself "Ugh what happend yesterday ?" He got up and went to the changing room and put on a simple  he made his way home with a terrible hangover.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 15, 2011)

*Satoru/Gilgamesh*

Once separated from his sister, Satoru made his way over to Gilgamesh. A man he'd known for the last couple of years and to say the least the both of them had become the best of friends. Gilgamesh even knew that Hitrea was his sister, but didn't let it get to him knowing that at any time he could have run into her. Satoru had honestly thought this would have put a major strain on their relationship, but Gilgamesh was surprisingly unaffected by it.

_"If only I could get them to make amends with each other."_ Satoru thought as he continued to weave through the other members of Fairy Tail and get to the little group of friends that Gilgamesh was part off. He could hear singing coming from their direction and he closer he neared the louder the singing got. The tune was catchy and the voice was very soothing and beautiful. The voiced belonged to a girl, a very beautiful one in fact and you may wonder how he could tell? Well, he could see Gil flirting with her.

You may also ask how could he still guess this? It was chalked up to how well he knew Gil. There were very beautiful woman everywhere so for Gil to devote his time to and only one she had to not only be breathtaking, but have something else extravagant that could keep his attention fixated on her. Looking at this way singing voice could only belong to one person and that was the person he was talking to.

"I see your at it again Gil. If your so interested in pie I could buy you some." Satoru teased as he pulled up to the taller and older male. Gil's face frowned at the joke as he looked up from Serena to see Satoru standing next to him. "You should know that wasn't funny. That I'd expect dry humor like that from you Satoru." The younger man with glasses simply chuckled as he raised up his hand. "Fine, I won't make a joke like that for the rest of today." He said in his deep soothing cool voice as he smiled. Though the smile wasn't entirely genuine. Gilgamesh could see that there wasn't something brother him.

"I guess it's your sister huh?" He asked. prompting the response from Satoru he was expecting.

A look of sadness appeared in his eyes just briefly. Gil wouldn't push it as it would only escalate the problem. Hitrea hated him and she just let the whole guild know not to long ago how deep her hatred of him ran. _"Satoru always found it hard to talk about her to me. I"m sure he'll tell me eventually."_ Gil thought. The worry Satoru had for his sister ran deep, but if only he knew the decision she had just made it probable send up into a spiraling depression.

He wouldn't possible be able to forgive himself.

"If only I could help her. If only I could."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 15, 2011)

*Fairy Tail Guild*

Serena grinned at Gilgamesh, they had been flirting for quite some time, much to the annoyance of a few people around them, however Mihoshi was finally able to move her arms again, so she didn't have to sit and listen to everyone else speak to her, that had been thanks to Ceaser, who had become the guild healer for the moment. Mihoshi flexed her arms a little bit, they still hurt, however not to the extent where simply moving them created an intense pain which shot up her arm to her spine, and a small smile appeared on her face, at least she was in better condition than before.


?I see you're at it again, Gil. If you're so interested in pie, I could buy some for you.? Serena, Mihoshi, and Loke looked up at the new voice, Drakor and Karina were off yacking about their previous adventures to each other, as was typically the case around this time of day, and Serena had to crack a grin at the joke, although Gil found it to be dry humor. The mood suddenly turned serious and solemn when Gil asked about the man's sister, although the only comment he made was that he wished he could help her.

?Sister?? Serena looked puzzled, before her eyes widened as realization dawned on her, ?You mean that woman who tried to kill you earlier??

?Whoa there, slow down for a second.? Loke stopped Serena, ?You mean someone in _our _guild tried to kill another member of the guild??

?Hrmm, this is a troubling development indeed.? Isham caught the attention of the group, he looked rather worried about the incident, ?What was this person's name??

?Hitrea Boroughgains.? Mihoshi wrote with her pen, she had remembered the girl stating her name only once, ?She and Gilgamesh apparently have some past issues to deal with.?

?She doesn't seem to be around the guild right now.? Isham sighed, ?I really would not like to have to excommunicate someone from the guild.? Isham had a bad feeling about this whole incident, nothing good could come out of someone being in Fairy Tail whom may kill another person, although he didn't wish to send anyone out looking for her either, that might also bring more trouble than needed as well, ?I'll write off this incident until she returns, if she returns that is.?  

?She'll return alright.? Serena narrowed her eyes, ?If that sword of hers is any indication, she'll most definitely return, however I don't know if it will be on our side or not.?​


----------



## Cjones (Jun 15, 2011)

*Satoru/Gilgamesh*

_Fairy Tail​_
"So smart you are my Serena." Gil cooed at her last statement. "She tried to kill you in front of all these people!?" Satoru asked in shocked. Gil simply nodded his head in response. "If Serena, Drakor, and Gebo hadn't stepped in when they did, she'd killed me." Gil said bluntly having pretty much accepted the matter for what it was. If they weren't there he'd be dead, but they were there so he's alive. Really not much one can do, but take it all in stride when everything worked out right?

"Hitrea's always had a temper, but for her to openly attack in public. Things must be getting worse..." Satoru spoke as his voice trailed off. His sister openly tried to kill Gil in front of the whole guild. He knew she hated him, hell, downright despised the man to his core for what happened between them...though she never ever let those emotions spring forth where everyone could see. "She's always able to hide her emotions like a master, people often mistake her for some kind of saint." Satoru began speaking as he trailed off in thought. "So for her to take such a stance like that, you must have really pissed her off Gil." 

The older blond haired man held an evasive look on his features as her rubbed the back of his head. It was true, he had sorta egged her own to draw her sword, but he wasn't expecting her to strike him down then and there. "Still what a sight it would have been. The great Prince of Babylon struck down by his own sword, the legendary Chrysaor! Like something you'd see outta a crappy movie-Shut up!" Gil yelled at his now chuckling friend. The fun that had faded was slowly returning, but Satoru gave them a piece of advice just for them to have something to think about.

"I thank you all for protecting Gil and not harming my sister. Though I'd be on my guard, the issue between her and Gil runs deep and with you all defending him, you've just marked yourselves to be on the receiving end of her hatred."

Truly it saddened him that his sister would take things this far. She risked getting herself excommunicated from the guild after he tried his hardest to convince her to give it a try. Satoru knew that he was steadily loosing this emotional battle with her. It seemed like the harder she tried, the more bitter she became. Even when it seemed like he was making progress, she goes and does something like this just to get revenge.

Though he could not fathom just how far she could really go to achieve the goals she has set for herself.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 15, 2011)

*Exploring time! Find the golden eagle! Pt.4​*
"Treasure here I go!!!"the voice of the hyper guy echoed through the dark cave  as he was running with a big smile in his face, probably not because he was going to find a treasure but because he would be able to test his strength against a monster." A monster, a monster is i strong? is it weak? I want to know!"he said speeding his pace.

It wasn?t long before he could reach the center of the mountain, there he saw the lake and the very large peak which at the top had the enormous nest where the monster was supposed to be"hmm...there is no monster around here...STUPID PENGUIN HE DECEIVED ME!!!"Staz shouted out causing the echo of his voice excessively loud"Geez, well i need to get the treasure"looking around to try to find what he was looking for, it was easier because he was looking a little eagle shaped golden statue.

He looked upwards to the nest at the top of the peak as a small glow, squinting he was able to see it a little more clear, certainly that shine wasn?t other thing but gold. Jumping into the enormous lake he swam a little to reach the rock peak and then started to climb, his face showing a bored expression, this wasn?t his concept of fun. Some minutes later he arrived to the nest where he started to dig in trying to find the statue, actually he was kind of surprised to see a couple of swords and some jewels right there, the problem was that nothing was made of gold and he was sure that he saw the glowing of the precious material right there.

"Damn it, where can it be?"he said leaning against something that was very soft and comfortable, though actually he didn?t notice that what he was leaning against was the monster he was so anxious to fight"Damn it! stupid eagle!!"he said referring to the statue "K..ky"he heard behind him but didn?t care at all"Also that stupid penguin he will pay for this!"he cried out something that pissed off the beast which extended it?s wings sending staz flying against the wall"what the..." Crash!!! the boy crashed against the rock wall and then fell to the lake once more.

Coming out from the water he looked up, the monstrous eagle was already flying "KYAAAAHHHH!!!"it roared flying in circles"Heheh, found ya!!"he said as the lake started to freeze and he was able to stand on the ice"Come here you half-assed intent of monster!"the boy challenged the beast which rapidly flew into a tailspin towards the boy who was barely able to avoid the attack of the monster bird which was in mid air again"Hah! You can?t beat the only one and great Staz Novak with such simple attacks"he said and then put his hands together as small glow could be seen inside his hands and a cold breeze was coming out from him"Ice make: Eagle!!!"Staz said and then five ice eagles appeared and flew towards the monster which used it?s speed to avoid a couple of them but the remaining three hit the bull?s eye injuring one of it?s wings and making the eagle to fall.

Before it could touch the ice, Staz ran at full speed and then jumped just to jit the head of the eagle with his heel knocking it out."Hah!! you were out of your league"he said and then walked over the wall surrounding what was once a lake just to climb it and leave. 

*At Kai?s house*

The penguin was waiting anxiously for the guy"Where could he be-poyo?"he wondered worried but then looking through the window he was able to see Staz walking down now through the path the leads to the mountain. He went out as fast as he could to face the blue-haired boy"Then-poyo, where is it-poyo?"he asked, in the beginning the mage didn?t understand but then he remembered what was actually doing there"Hahahah well you see... you know...this...I forgot to bring it hahahahahahahah!!!"he said and then laughed hard as a vein popped up on kai?s head"You are na idiot-poyo, get out of here -poyo!!"he said enraged as Staz started to run for his life.

*MISSION END*


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 15, 2011)

*Message from the Phantoms*

"_*"Bring it on, Phantom Lord..!!" The anger of Fairy Tail explodes..!!*_"​
“I haven't marked myself for anything.” Serena smiled at the man, “She can try to pull off whatever she pleases, in the end my Ten Commandments would be her downfall.”

“I wouldn't be so sure about that.” Gil commented, “That sword of her's is very dangerous, I would know since it used to be my sword.”

“That sword is dangerous, however it has one fatal flaw.” Serena grinned at Gil, “My Runesave can seal off the magic of anything practically, including that sword of hers.”

“I wonder who's sword is stronger, your sword or my Iron Dragon's Sword.” Drakor walked back over to  the group, he had decided to leave Karina to her own devices for now, apparently Virgo came through the gate on her own to discuss something with her.

“I don't really want to test that out right now.” Serena grinned at Drakor, “Maybe when I'm at full power we shall give it a try?”

“Heh! It wouldn't be fun if you weren't at full power!” Drakor smirked at Serena, then his nose perked up as he noticed a familiar scent, this smell was the scent of blood. Drakor looked over to the entrance of the guild, and noticed a very injured barmaid slowly dragging herself through the entrance. Drakor's gaze prompted Loke to also take a look, and his eyes widened at what he saw.

“Oi! Asuka!” Loke ran over to the injured woman, “What in the world happened to you?!” Loke looked around the guild, “Is anyone a healing mage here?!”

Mihoshi had finally managed to get up, and walked over to the mage with a concerned look in her eyes, the wound went from just above her chest all the way to her shoulder, it also looked to be rather deep, although not a fatal shot by any means, the person who did this meant to leave her alive.

“I'll explain this situation..” Asuka collected her breath, “There's not.. much time left.. until they come..”

“They come?” Karina had caught wind of the attention, and made her way over to the group, she was obviously very concerned for the girl, “Until who comes?”

“Phantom Lord..” Asuka managed to gasp out, and everyone's eyes in the guild widened, “Listen closely.. I need to explain.. this to you..”

*Twenty Minutes Earlier*​
“Gihahaha.” Tragor looked down at the girl with a smirk on his face, she obviously saw Hitrea and Asura leaving with Rokura in order to travel back to Phantom Lord, “Don't worry, the wound I have inflicted is not deep enough to harm you. How lucky I am that you showed up though, for you see I was order to track you, and leave you with a message.” Tragor picked the girl up by the front of her shirt, and got rather close to her face, “You still conscious in there?”

“What.. message..?” Asuka managed to gasp out, glaring at the Phantom Lord mage with all her might, fear had left her the moment his sword struck her.

“The fairies have one week until the attack begins, so I'd suggest you start preparing yourself wisely.” Tragor allows the sword to disappear back to the dimension he pulled it from, “Don't let your guard down so easily though, we're not just going to easily give you that time to prepare, starting tomorrow until the week is up, every day will be a constant hell, always worrying about whether a Phantom Lord member is going to strike you from behind at any given point, after all the Phantoms love to hide in the shadows.” Tragor's blood thirsty smirk became even wider, “Remember, you have one week to prepare, while fending off random Phantom Lord attacks, if you pass the Test of Strength, then the real battle will begin.” Tragor began to walk off, leaving the battered Asuka behind, “Should you fail this test of strength, well then you lose your life.”

“You won't... get away with this..” Asuka narrowed her eyes at Tragor, “The Council.. will find out about your plan.. you will all.. be arrested..”

Tragor started to laugh, “GIHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! That would be great if it were true!” Tragor grinned at Asuka, “Didn't I just tell you that Phantoms love to hide in the shadows though?” Tragor smirked at the girl, “Phantom Lord has an ally in the council who has been masking our movements, they have absolutely no idea what we've been planning, it takes a lot of effort to coordinate an attack like this after all.” Tragor turned and began walking away again, “Don't hope for a miracle from the council, you won't be receiving it, I shall repeat myself only once more, you have one week to prepare yourself, after that the real battle begins.”

*Return to the Present*​ 
“That's.. the whole story..” Asuka gritted her teeth, “They plan.. to wage war.. with Fairy Tail..”

Isham grit his fists together, veins beginning to bulge in them, and a vein begin to bulge on his head as well, that man had dared harm one of his children?! Isham would not stand for such a vile act, he would not let this go unpunished, “To go so far as to harm one of our own..” Isham's fury began to bellow up, “I ACCEPT YOUR CHALLENGE, RAIDON! THIS. MEANS. WAR!”

“Hell yeah!” Drakor grit his teeth so hard they almost cracked, “They harmed Asuka, how could anyone do that to her?!” Drakor remembered the meeting he and Karina had with Phantom Lord members before, "None of us are going to stand for this.. FAIRY TAIL IS GOING TO FALL?! YOU'RE SAYING IT WRONG, IT SHOULD BE PHANTOM LORD WILL FALL!"

Mihoshi narrowed her eyes behind her sunglasses, so this is the true color of Phantom Lord? What a despicable guild, Mihoshi was glad to know she wasn't a part of such an horrific guild, Fairy Tail is the only place she could possibly stay, and now her anger grew to an incredible height, Phantom Lord had broke the number one rule, never harm a Fairy Tail guild member.

“Asuka.. I'm so sorry.. I should have gone with you.” Karina looked at her with sorrow in her eyes, Asuka had the most important job of the guild, seeing people off and bring her back, and yet she had been reduced to this state, “We'll make them pay, I promise you that we will, you are a member of Fairy Tail, and no one who hurts a member of this guild gets away with it!”

“I can't believe that woman actually did it.” Serena's eyes were wide, but rage had shown behind them, “She went and joined Phantom Lord, all for such a pathetic reason?!”

Loke was overcome with fury, he couldn't speak a word out of his mouth if he wanted to, Phantom Lord had committed the most heinous crime he had ever witnessed, nothing he could say would amount to anything now, he could not express his own anger through words alone, Loke did not like to fight, however when it came to his friends, if anyone dared laid a finger on them he would kill them. The whole guild was now ablaze at the prospect of an upcoming Phantom Lord attack, only one thing running through the minds of these people, “Phantom Lord Must Pay!”


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 16, 2011)

*Van Skylar and Staz Novak*

He was sat on a chair drinking a soda, he was really pissed. Not only one of their members betrayed them, something that he never expected, but also hurt another one of the family, they hurt Asuka and also challenged the whole guild...Those phantoms were thinking that they could not react because they were fairies, and they were completely wrong, if they wanted to they could become real demons and devour the ones who dare to hurt them and that was the first mistake of Phantom Lord...touch one of their comrades"Heh....I bet Staz will try to run onto them and destroy`em completely."he said to himself though most part of the guild could hear him"Someone needs to keep an eye on him after I give him the news he will be really pissed"the wind mage stated and stood up. Walking towards Asuka"Karina just said it...We will crush them all"he said calmly though whoever that was able to see through his calm attitude would tell that he was angry.

"Crap!!!"the voice of a young man was heard as it was just getting closer and closer to the guild,"That stupid penguin just made me lose my time, I need a different mission now!"he yelled out passing at full speed through the gate of the guild and entering the building though a strong wind stopped the guy"Hey Staz, it?s not time to do missions"the guy said seriously"huh? why? you was the one who told me not to slack off"he said confused but then the blond just signed behind him with his finger.

The ice mage looked behind his friend only to see a lot of members of the guild gathered around Asuka, the eyes of the guy widened as he was looking at the barmaid all wounded,"Hey who did that?"he asked, Van was just looking in another direction but he was answering him"Apparently Hitrea was...there is a high probability that she betrayed us" Skylar said seriously"A traitor?"he asked confused though his eyes were being hidden by his hair "Phantom lord is behind all of this...they have just challenged us openly....in one week everything starts, we are at war from now onward Staz"Van stated and turned to see at the guy.

A smile appeared in Staz?s mouth as he raised his head, his eyes had the shape of a star sign that he was mad in that moment "Heh...they can do as they please. We will see who breaks first, they or us!!"he said completely excited but at the same time pissed off.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 16, 2011)

*Satoru/Gilgamesh*

_Fairy Tail​_
The mood of Fairy Tail that was steadily going back to the serene happiness and joy of life was soon cut short as a terrible sight fell on their eyes. The barmaid they all known and love, who was almost a blood sister to most, limped in heavily injured and gasping for breath. “Is anyone a healing mage here?!” Loke yelled out as he looked around the good. Satoru stood froze for a moment. A single thought passing through his mind that he hoped wasn't true, they he could only pray for.

"Satoru!" Gilgamesh yelled out his name snapping out of his own little world. "You can help Asuka can't you?" He questioned with slight concern in his voice. The still puzzled and worried Satoru stared at his friend's face as if he still hadn't got a grasp on what was happening before looking down toward their injured barmaid. Adjusting his glasses Satoru knelled down next to Asuka as he pretended to survey his wounds, but was in fact looking for something else.

A faint aura of magical energy was around her, but thankfully it didn't belong to who he thought it was. _"That rules out one of my worries, but it seems my biggest one came true."_ He thought to himself as he spread his hands over Asuka's shoulder. "I'm not really a healer, but I should be able to do enough to keep you out of immediate danger. You may feel a little jolt." He spoke as his hands began to glow a very faint blue and spark with electricity. "Pulse Heal" The electricity from his hands cracked and shot down from his fingertips over the wound, searing and reattaching the upper layer of her skin. 

The electricity from his hands combined with the electrical impulses of her body, which allow them to facilitate to speed up the natural healing process of the body. _"Is this how far you'll go Hitrea?"_

"So Hitrea would go this far just to get back at me? To think I was only doing this for the money at first and some adventure." Gil said with a sigh "Though if it's a fight I'd gladly except. I don't particular enjoy being disrespected by being sent a message."

*Hitrea*

The red haired female followed closely behind these mages of Phantom Lord. This was exactly how she wanted it, to be a member of Phantom Lord, but even so she wasn't a fool. Hitrea knew that no matter how great this opportunity was, she wouldn't drop her guard.  It was always possible for things to go sour. As the small group began to further themselves from Fairy Tail, Hitrea took once last look back at the place before turning her face up in disgust.

"Nothing, but rats hold up in a cellar."

Words could not describe how she felt about that place..., but she could have sworn she heard Satoru call her name.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 16, 2011)

*Domu *
Caves​
"So there you have it." Domu declared with a large grin on his face.

Domu finished his brief telling of the events that got him to the cave. Cee was rightfully confused as the large man primarily focusing on what happened to him, his tool crafting and his drinking over his loss of the aforementioned pie; nothing about how he used magic to survive for that matter. Frustrated at the impossibility of such events she yelled out her displeasure

"Do you Think I'm a Moron?"

Domu shrugged, further rattling little Cee.

"How could you survive falling from that height? How can you fall asleep and wake up flying? And Still how did you beat so Many serpents Without Weapons?" She exclaimed.

The large man simply laughed and repeated the facts he told Cee earlier. "I'm from Fairy Tail, we are all really strong."

Frustrated the girl, cursing under her breath, took out a small blanket from her pack and curled up in a ball.

"I'm taking a nap. Hearing your lies is tiring." Cee blurted out before snorting at Domu pretentiously and laying down for her nap.

Domu sat watching over Cee and begun to play with his little 'pack-mate'. Looking over at his new friend Domu knew it wasn't her story but her watching over him after his scrape up with the serpents that had her so tired; the least he could do was return the favor and make sure her sleep was uninterrupted.
------------
Cee awoke to darkness.

Fumbling around she found her bag and lit her torch to find the large man now asleep and no longer glowing. Moving her hand to wake him up her hand passed right through his body, then a large hand reached out and grabbed her wrist.

"It's not me." It was Domu now looking more odd then ever.

The torch light flickered over Domu but she could barely make out his details. What once illuminated light now seemed to absorb light as Domu was now a blackened mass. 

"I don't really know much myself. I stopped glowing then everything went dark."

Cee still disturbed by the change moved closer to the 'doppleganger' in front of her. It didn't react to her waving or even passing her hands through its form. Domu was equally intrigued as he had not dared move to close to his 'clone' as it's sudden appearance gave him chills. 

Domu approached and the illusion faded into the spreading darkness coming from the large man. Domu hypothesized " Maybe, my light from earlier made that 'thing'. Maybe whatever made me glow earlier printed my image into the space I occupied as I was sitting there for quite awhile."

Cee still confused looked towards the darkening mass and added "And your 'darkness' just ate up the 'light' that was left behind? Makes sense I guess. If I'm to believe your previous tales you seem to be pretty at ease understanding the supernatural."
*
"Grrrowwl"*

"my bad" "my bad"

The long day of story telling had left the enamored pair starving.

Looking to Cee, Domu seen she was already packing up, so he got ready to follow her. 

Surely she would know of food that wouldn't attract the monsters as much as his previous diet.

A series of caves followed. Cee found some glowing mushrooms that she and Domu shared as a light snack as she led the way towards the greater meal. They finally arrived at a narrow tunnel which Domu used a bit of femtocohesion to squeeze his body through, quickly, to keep up with his young trailblazer. 

Coming to a stop Cee pointed ahead at a wooden doorway. 

"This is how you get good food. You steal it." Cee announced.

"Steal!?" Domu pronounced somewhat loud, his voice carrying through the caves.

"Shhh"

"This is where the demons are, so be quiet." 

"Now stay back and watch; you can't really help at this point." Cee ordered Domu in a whisper. 

Cee looked down, focused, then in a glimmer of energy she changed into a large tattooed man in a studded vest.

_"I learned this move from copying these demons. Now to get some grub."_ the now deep voiced male announced.

Knocking on the door a dark robed man with fishbowl lenses replied.

"Yeeess." Looking up the creepy looking four-eyes looked upon the hulking 'man'.

_"Rupert let me in you freak, gotta get some more supplies, have a lot of work this week"_ Grunted the transformed little girl.

The dark robed man bowed giving way to the big man who walked past him and into the tunnel.

Domu sat in a small alcove. His little 'friend' was scared and scurried into Domu's bandages. Listening to the caves he could here the pulsing crunches of large serpents passing through some nearby rock. This was not a place Domu wanted to sit around in for long, let alone let the small girl wander though. Worried at the long wait Domu crept closer to the door only to see 'Cee' emerge with a bulging bag of supplies.

_"Get back to work, the master demands results as always." _demanded 'Cee' as she crept towards the every-growing darkness that was Domu, who now was growing ever harder to even locate due to the shear consumption of light. 

Door closing as the creepy man went back to work Cee returned to her true form; Domu was quick to compliment. "That's a cool spell you did there"

"Yeah I decided to try it out one day when after seeing a demon practicing it, pretty cool I guess." Cee replied, blushing with pride.

"So why are they demons"

"Because they can launch fireballs and bend rocks; they can even fight the big serpents..." Cee started to back away from him.

"Aa.. Are you a Demon?" Cee quivered.

Domu was quick to respond and bonked the small girl on the head.

"Cee they aren't demons, at least not in body, they are magicians" Domu explained

"Magicians? What" the girl pondered in confusion.

"People who can use Magic. That's what Fairy Tail is we all are magicians. The fact that you can use that spell is a sign that you can be one as well Cee." Domu extrapolated.

"But, but they are demons. Daddy always called them demons. I am not a DEMON." she shouted.

Domu strapping a hand over her mouth and quickly consoled the girl. "Shh, your the one who said to be quite. Mages can be good or bad. Fairy Tail is a good guild, and the strongest at that."

Releasing Cee, Domu continued. "These guys don`t seem to be very righteous though. This is probably a base for a dark guild you are `borrowing` supplies from. That is extremely dangerous. Next time you go in I`m backing you up. Good luck can`t last forever and I can actually fight these guys with my magic."

"Your magic?" questioned Cee.

"Yeah. I'm surprised you haven't noticed me using it but I'll explain over food now lets get out of here."

Satisfied with Domu's answers and needing to get out of this series of caves to eat and learn more about this 'magic', Cee returned to ordering her 'contractor' "Give me one of you bandage ends."

Domu passed her a piece.

"Whatever is going on his you, I guess it would probably be magic, right?" Cee asked

"Probably"

"Well it's getting worse so I will lead, so I can see where I'm going, you feel along the wall, following me and stepping over obstacles I call back to you." Cee commanded.

"Sounds like a plan" Domu whispered cheerfully; somehow.

The small girl pulled the moving cloud of darkness away from the dark guilds base and went in search for a comfortable place to eat.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 16, 2011)

Caesar Brando

Caesar woke up early and ran out of his house wearing a leather jacket over the dress shirt he had gotten earlier and a medical bag. He revived a call from one of his guild mates about Soujira, the barmaid  being injured by a opposing guild Phantom Lord. Caesar didn't know much about Phantom Lord except they were a exceptionally rowdy bunch even more so than Fairy Tail and that was saying ALOT. He made it to Soujira's house, the door hadn't  been locked this wasn't unusual because she lived in a fairly docile place on the country side next to a lake. He crossed the dining room, to the den, to her bedroom. She was in her bed reading a book she happily greeted Caesar with a warm smile. "O Caesar it's so happy to see you ! I wish you could have been a guest under more convenient circumstances."  

Caesar let out a embarrassed chuckle he felt bad about not being there for her , he was the guilds healer so not being there to heal  bothered him. "O you look terrible ! How about I make us some tea ?" Caesar was noticeably still hungover sporting bags under his eyes and his hair in a fray something out of character for the white mage. Plus he still had bandages from the fight with the rouge mages. "Thank you Soujira but don't you think you should be less active ? I mean the lacrima may have healed the brunt of the damage but you've still  lost quite a bit blood correct ?" "Here I've brought iron tablets and if your going to make tea at least a little juice from a orange in it." Soujira laughed and brought back the tea and took the medicine. "Always worrying a friends health. It must be hard having to deal with it all the time." Caesar took a sip from the tea it was sweeter than he liked but he didn't really mind. "It's not that bad I suppose" She smiled and put her hand on his "Well we're lucky to have you"  They smiled and drank the rest of their tea.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 16, 2011)

*A New Day*

"_*With attack eminent. the dawning of a new day begins..!!*_"​
The start of a new day, an experience which is usually refreshing to everyone around them, old wounds have been healed, and the body is ready for a new start. Fairy Tail has been put into a compromising position however, and the start of a new day is not quite as refreshing as it usually is. The Master had finally calmed down enough to get his barrings back, and had come up with a plan to deal with possible assaults from Phantom Lord, which happened to involve specific living quarters he had rented out in case of an emergency, of course he kept this quiet to the townspeople because the last thing he needed would be for them to worry about this. The Master had designated a total of six teams, of which two consisted of four people, to live together in these quarters, and the rules that followed is very simple, do not let each other out of your sight for very often, and under no circumstances should you be caught without a means of coummincation. Virgo had returned with Domu shortly after the message from Asuka, and everyone else soon came back from their missions, speaking of Asuka she had been examined by Caesar, and was doing a whole lot better now than before.

Drakor sighed having awoken from bed a couple of minutes earlier, he, Karina, and Braska were placed onto a team with each other, and as a result they now lived in a three room apartment together for a temporary period of time. Drakor forced himself to hop up out of the bed, he could smell the scent of breakfast from a mile away, ?Karina's cooking breakfast?! AWESOME!?

Karina laughed as she heard Drakor from a mile away, ?That silly idiot, I've already finished cooking breakfast.? Karina sat the third plate down on the table, ?Hey you guys! It's ready, so come and get it! You won't get cooking finer than this for a while!? Karina grinned as she sat down at the table, it didn't take long for Drakor to slink his way into the room, .

?You thought the same as I did, and changed clothes already?? Karina looked down at she had on with a smile, ?I love this outfit, it's pretty amazing!? Karina looked up, Braska still hadn't come out of his room yet, ?Maybe he's a deep sleeper? If he doesn't hurry though his breakfast is gonna get cold soon.?

?Ah give him some time!? Drakor patted Karina on the back, ?No one could resist the alluring smell of your cooking!?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 17, 2011)

*Caesar and Kyle's Clash​*
Caesar

Caesar and Soujira, had finished their tea and Caesar retrieved his medical supplies and made his good byes. They both walked out to front door. She gave him a friendly hug and said "Thank you."  To which Caesar's relply was "I didn't really do anything." "By the time I arrived you were already healed." Caesar looked down at her face when he had finished  talking and saw that how appercitaive she was with her big optimistic eyes. He blushed still feeling ashamed and said "Umm yes well, your welcome. Remember to get lots of rest and drink orange juice or foods with alot of iron." He walked off the steps and said "Au revoir"  He looked forward and he saw a strange figure it looked like a little kid about 5'4 was a few meters away had just watched their entire exchange. 

"Excuse me ! Young man do you realize how rude it is to listen let alone stare at someone else's conversation !" Caesar said with a flustered tone sounding more angry then scary. "Caesar calm down, he's only a boy." Soujira waved at him. "Would you like some treats little boy !" At that point a killing intent radiated off the boy that caused Caesar to act. He instinctively covered Soujira with his body 5 seconds later an explosion erupted on Caesars back. 

This caused them to fly back into the house , Caesar turned his body mid air so Soujira wouldn't be injured as he slid on the ground. They crashed into the dining room. The dust settled and Soujira was wrapped in Caesar's arms she got up and started to shake him to see if he was alive. "Caesar ! Wake up ! Wake up" She started to cry "Don't die Caesar please." That's when Caesar placed his hand on her face and casted an curga. "Your cheek was cut from the glass. " She laughed and hugged him. "Now go hide this isn't going to be a nice fight. This time I can tell, we're dealing with Phantom Lord this time" He said it in a way that there were no objections. She ran off to hide as Caesar walked out side. His back had a huge Fairy Tattoo on it now exposed.

Kyle Lehnsherr  

Kyle looked at Caesar's determined face and felt virtually nothing. "You were able to feel my killing intent and react to my attack, good.   I haven't killed anyone in a while that was able to do either with such  finesse." "I hope you make me feel something. Those who I killed to get to this point , I felt barley anything as I killed them" Caesar still looked at him. "Leave now and I'll forgive your actions against my friend and I."  Kyle looked annoyed "Maybe that girl will be more responsive , ehh ?" An enraged Caesar rushed at Kyle and swung a straight punch Kyle ducked and countered with two body shots. Caesar cringed they landed right where his burn wounds from the previous fight were. Kyle followed up by making a dagger made out of poison and stabbed Caesar.

Caesar was in intense pain on the ground rolling and screaming "Tch , this is the White Knight of Fairy Tail? Your no different from the other trash." _"Poison Make: Spear"  _ "Good bye, Knight" He raised his spear but before he brought it down Caesar fired a anti curga at Kyles ankle and he dropped the spear. Caesar got up off the ground with a leg sweep and Kyle fell. Caesar raised him foot up and brought it down to stomp Kyle out , but Kyle rolled out of the way and assumed a defensive stance. "That's better White Knight"


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 18, 2011)

*Domu*
????​
Awakening once again from being knocked out Domu tried to rise from his back but discovered that he had been heavily restrained.

Looking up he found a swirling fan and he could hear birds chirping and the sound of the Magnolia city bell ringing in the distance.

"Ohh yeah. I'm home." Domu muttered to himself disappointingly.
------------------------------
Domu
Caves three days previously

Sitting down for some grub with Cee she began to dig in when Domu held his hand to stop her. The girl was annoyed at this but Domu just raised a massive eyebrow and exquipped his adhoc cutlery and plates. Amazed at the summoned dinnerware, Cee dared not speak.

"It's called exquip magic. Kaiser in my guild showed how to do it a few weeks back because I was always dragging around a big sack of garbage. I'm still not that good at it but it holds all my good stuff." He stated with a look of satisfaction on his face.

Cee was amazed and a little jealous. Such magic has a near endless potential. 

Sorting out their meals and eating off the 'wheel guard plates' trying to stab food with his 'cutlery' was out so the shiny metal pieces served mainly as food scoops.

Swallowing the food in his mouth, Domu, then decided to show his adhesion magics by sticking the 'so-called-cutlery' to his body and 'skating' on the cave floor. 

Making a game of it, Cee and the little worm started chasing after the whirling darkness.

After the fun Cee felt the need to show off her magic abilities and transformed into Domu this time, thoroughly confusing their small pet. 

"How did you learn that magic anyway Cee?" Domu inquired

"You know that creepy guy I stole from?"

Domu nodded.

"Well he was practicing transforming into the scary looking dude to boss people around and I was able to steal his notebook and now I transform into his boss guy and act even meaner then creepy man's impression of big-and-scary. He buys it every time." Cee proclaimed with a laugh.

Domu knotted his brow and disciplined the girl. "You really should be careful, what if the real one comes around."

Silence.

"You did a very good job figuring this little trick out but you are really limiting your ability to move around if you only steal from the one guy and we will need to figure out more about these guys so we can get to your father." Domu further disciplined.

"I.. I know that but we have the watch. You are strong and the watch will lead to my father; won't that be enough?" Cee replied dejectedly.

"No we have to do this smart. let's hit all the bases you know about. I'll back you up and we'll use your knowledge of the caves and my magic to get in and out quickly." Domu ordered

"Okay" Cee sheepishly accepted.

"So how do you do your magic, anyway" Domu asked sheepishly

"The guy's notes said something about imagining your target and pushing yourself into the image. It took me forever to get it to work but one day I managed to change my reflection in a pool of water and from here I practiced to perfection." Cee gloated pridefully.

Domu quickly quieted her boasting by pushing his magic into a transformation into the larger man, still wrapped in bandages. Cee looked a little disjointed but Domu was quick to comfort her.

"See I can't change my voice or clothes like you,and I'm really good at casting magic my body so you did really good. I've seen mages who could transform into birds and mice. With your skills at transformation maybe you could learn takeover magic." he explained.

Cee cheered up at that and looked up to announce a new discovery.

"Domu your smokiness is gone."

Using transformation magic had reverted the growing absorption of light by the large man and had now left his slightly transparent.

Cee could see the bones in his hand and instead of being shocked she just shook her head.

Traveling with Domu had finally removed the limits she had placed on reality. 

The small worm curled around the translucent hand creating a chilling image. 

"Curly!" exclaimed Cee.

"Curly?" Domu questioned. 

"Her name." Cee replied pointing to the worm. "If your going to keep her, your gonna have to name it."

"It's a her?" Domu remarked.

"Yes, can't you tell they have the little spines on their tail and it's no it, It is Curly" she stated.

"So Cee and Curly, two cave dwelling shrimps. It works." Domu declared while receiving a kick in the leg.

"My name is Carluck Manor, not Cee so it's Carluck and Curly Manor" 'Carluck' announced

"I prefer Cee, much cuter. 'Curly' can keep manor though, don't really have a last name myself." replied the now slightly translucent mage.

They then set upon packing their things, reading themselves for raiding the caves.

Cee now pondered Domu's lack of a last name while Domu remembered his earlier toast 





> "To getting me home? Nah...... May I venture to 'The Land of Piercing Daggers' with luck by my side"


..............

The terrible trio,the little serpent played an excellent distraction, set out to plunder. They stole maps, lite fires, flood rooms and cause overall chaos to the criminal elements of the cave. 

Domu showed off his gigadhesion by walking on the ceiling of a gateway over the guards head and into their supply room before looting it. Poking holes in all the containers littering the shelves; mystical catalysts and cleaning products mixed into an unholy mess as Domu left the base along the ceiling.

Young Miss. Manor decided to show off next and transformed into the creepy dude from her usual 'grocery shopping' and dragged Domu behind her as a prisoner. They managed to grab the map off the wall before the Domu's shear mass caused the supply room in the base to collapse into the rocky crevice it was built upon, our heroes narrowly escaping.

Domu decided to shoe off his cohesion magic next by allowing the guards at the next outpost to charge him with weapons drawn. Domu's exacohesion enhanced body shattered their weapons and bones in a crushing impact. Reveling the Carluck's awe Domu used femtocohesion to slide through a vent and into the vault and open it form the inside.

Curly even noticed the mood and she burrowed ahead of Big D and Little Cee as they approached and base filled with mighty stalactites. Exploiting her ability to show off as well the small worm launched itself out of the rock, piercing a crack in the cave wall. What followed was an incredible Rube Goldberg sequence in which the rock face split releasing a large bolder, which broke another large pillar of rock which then domino-ed into the base of a stalactite, breaking it from the ceiling and spearing it through the enemy base. Needless to say Curly left his companions speechless. 

Finally coming to a rest the three companions rested after a busy couple days. Sorting through the maps and tracking out a route to the mountains they had but one way to pass which unfortunately was near bases Cee had not allowed Domu to even try to assault.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 18, 2011)

*Domu *
Caves​
They started their trek to the tight bottleneck on their path to adventure.

Sneaking into the area Domu moved along the walls using gigadhesion, Cee in her 'scary dude' transformation walked in plain sight while the little worm remained hidden underground.

Then the stone face cracked under Domu's weight attracting the attention of a voluptuous redheaded female magician on guard. He tensed up but didn't consider he obvious.

Seeing a bandage covered man, whose large body was so translucent that not only could his organs be seen but the rock face behind him as well, the fiery beauty responded in the only imaginable way. 

"GGGGhhHost!!!" She shrieked quite outside of her apparent 'tough' appearance.

Mages rushed outside from all the nearby compounds to see the cause of this disturbance.

Domu, for his part, played the role by swaying and using microadhesion to glide; in the hope that the act scares villains away. 

Outside of the crowd a loud roar was heard

"What?"

It was the scary dude. 

Not Cee as the 'scary dude' but the real scary dude.

Domu was sweating now as the intimidating mage stomped off towards his 'twin'.

"Zdeno who is this? Your brother?" questioned the now recovered, scarlet-haired, magician.

The monstrous man just growled.

Domu gazed down at the gray wall in frustration. 

This situation was bad, but it seemed to be getting worse. 

Domu heard a familiar methodical crunching and pulsing. Another pack of the murderous creatures who took out Curly and Domu's hunting crew.

Running forward with all his might and all the magical enhancements he could muster, Domu dashed forward, catching the transformed Cee; surprised that even her mass was altered by her transformation.

A flight at incredible speed Domu started 'pin-balling' around the cave and sending exacohesion enhanced strikes to break holes in the restrictive cave walls. 

Freed from their restrictions, the serpents poured into the chamber. 

A massive battle broke out as the fiery beauty blasted away at the beast with streams off searing magma. Domu steering by feathering his magic use crossed the bottleneck, Curly tunneling in his wake.

Then it happened.

A hand grabbed at Domu's ankle.

Stopping in his tracks Domu looked up to see a pink haired maid accompanied by an angry red and blue lizard. 
_
"The mistress wishes to take you home." _The maid ordered.

"Why Virgo, I'm on a mission here. I will finish my mission" Domu complained.

_"You will return." _she declared while glistening out of existence dragging the large man in tow.

"DOMUUUU!!" Carluck yelled as she threw her watch to the large man knowing he would understand the meaning in the act. 

Domu caught the heirloom clasping it tightly and the small girl watched her friend disappear. 

The girl, recovering from the loss quickly because of the carnage taking place between human and reptile cave dwellers, ran onwards with tears in her eyes; Curly tunneling along behind.
-------------------------------


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 18, 2011)

The Second Team

"_*Serena and Gilgamesh together in one building.. how well can this end up..?!*_"​
?Ugh, yesterday was a long day.? Serena stood in the kitchen of the apartment which contained herself, Gilgamesh, and Satoru. Gilgamesh had been adamant about sleeping in the same bed as her, so it took a lot for her to convince him that they really shouldn't be doing that, as it made them both more vulnerable to an ambush attack during the night. Eventually Serena managed to get that message across  to Gilgamesh, and he begrudgingly resided to his own room. Serena started to open up cabinets in the kitchen, ?Wow he prepared so much this place is even stocked up on food.?

Serena smiled to herself, she was no professional cook or anything like that, but when it came to cooking she usually did most of that stuff from Shadow Vikings while she was a member of the guild, since Arika couldn't find it within herself to do, ?Alright, let's see now.? Serena smirked as she pulled a box out of one of the cupboards, ?I suppose this will do nicely, won't it?? Serena set out to begin cooking for her two friends, they would need to be at full strength for the day to come.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2011)

Lacey and Jason-


"W...what are we going to do Jason?" Lacey and Jason sat in a room, looking over a piece of paper... "We're going to take the mission obviously." Jason responds, leaning back in his chair. "But we need someone who can attack." Lacey pouts. "I might know someone... Regis." Lacey pouts even more, dropping her head to the table. "Eeeeeeeeeeeeh~ But i don't trust him~" She whines. "I know, i know. But he's the best suited for this mission." Jason sat up from his chair and walked over to Lacey. "Come on now... Big smile! We're going to make a ton on this!" Lacey nodded and stood up with Jason. "Kay..."


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 18, 2011)

*Domu*
Fairy tail 24 hours ago.​
Domu landed hard upon the guild floor.

Looking up he seen Karina, Drakor and the master. Even with his friends present and serious looks on their face, Domu was very angry.

"WHY. Why did you pull me from my mission. Do you have Any idea what kind of Situation I was in?" Domu demanded sternly.

Karina was about to speak up bu the master cut in for her "I called you back. Everybody has been recalled it was an emergency."

Domu's eyes went wide in shock.

"Besides do you have any idea how dangerous that missions was. Whoever has been modifying these mission postings is causing serious problems. If not for Karina finding you we would have had to send in a rescue operation or god-forbid ask the council to see what they could do." 

The master took a breath

"Seriously the land of goddamn Piercing Daggers. The council would probably refuse they have lost plenty of good mages where you were wandering."

Breaking up the heavy lecture Domu quipped "But I was doing okay, sure there was no pie, but I was getting there ."

"Getting where you don't even know what the mission was. And look at you, your a wreck. Your magic is all over the place, your covered in bandages and..." the master was at a loss for words and quit lecturing.
_
"I can see through him."_ answered Virgo.

"Ceaser should look at this after Karina finishes her business." master Isham ordered, allowing the celestial mage to speak her peace.

"Domu. Give me your cutlery."

Domu was confused abut obliged.

Digging through the odd collection of metal Karina found a pair of keys.

"Hey my sporks" Domu whined.

The small lizard upon seeing the silver key rushed up to it and hugged it close to it's scaly little body.
_
"Should he be punished master. Looked how he treated poor Lacerta. He used his key as a spoon, stuck the key to his body, such travesties." Virgo_ ordered

"No, it's fine he never knew, Besides, Lacerta was allowed to use you to summon Domu home because of all that. Now no one will use Lacerta as a eating tool, we have one more spirit to our team and Domu is rescued from danger." Replied Karina.

"What about that other key?" Domu inquired

"I'm really not sure. It's too beaten up to read and I tried opening it's gate when Virgo was whining but nothing happens." Karina explained

"I'll Ask my other spirits later if they recognize it, but anyway. Welcome back Domu, everyone was worried" Karina stated, changing the subject from the mysterious key, before giving him a small half-hug and turning to leave with Drakor.

"Speaking or worried where is the barmaid?" Drakor questioned,

Mind full of thoughts of food, his sandals and his friend, Domu moved towards bar but Isham cracked the large man on the head. 

"You are laying down so Ceaser can take a look at you, we don't want you to disappear entirely." the master ordered as the large man slipped out of consciousness.
..........................
Bed 
Present time

Still strapped down Domu figured he still had not been looked over by Ceaser. 

Looking around the room he noticed two more beds, *Kaiser* looking forlorn out a bay window and Van was sitting in a chair reading something, silently, in the corner.

"Van. What is this emergancy?" Domu inquired, finally asking the all important question.

Van placed his reading material down and debriefed the large mage on Phantom Lord and Htirea.[/SPOILER]


----------



## Cjones (Jun 18, 2011)

*Satoru/Gilgamesh*

"Allow me to help with this milady." Satoru spoke as he came into the kitchen and opened one of the cabinets. The guild master honestly had everything that one would need to live cozy in this place. "Pretty impressive..." Satoru said with a chuckle as he sat the place down on the table. The sounds of birds chirping in the background was music to the ears as they flew around the kitchen, landing at various spots. They seemed almost human like with curiosity as they observed them from atop the cabinets.

Now you maybe asking yourself "How are birds in the kitchen?" Well the answer to that was very obvious. The kitchen was were the birds were, or to make it more simple, the kitchen was now outside. Gilgamesh, not really getting the whole apartment 'feel' and the fact that he and Serena weren't allowed in the same bed...decided to put things in his own hands. The entire kitchen area or the walls to be more precise, had been completely knocked out as Gil began some last minute renovations to the place.

He planned to add a much larger bathroom, the size of a master bedroom, his own entertainment system in the basement (I may add the place didn't have a basement at first), double the size of the kitchen, a Jacuzzi and finally two master bedrooms (persistent isn't he?). Also to make sure he had enough room, Gil 'bought out' as he put it, some more room, but he never delved into where all this room was coming from.

"Alright guys hurry the hell up! I didn't pay you to be slow about this! Get it done!" He screamed from the other room toward the workers he had hired. Satoru stood in the kitchen will Serena as he leaned against the counter and took a sip of some tea he had just made himself. "Seems a little to excessive considering we won't be here that long" He spoke coolly as she took another long sip as he hold the mug with one hand. "Well we'll be here for some time and I've yet to introduce myself." He said stretching his hand out for a handshake "I"m Satoru Boroughgains it's a pleasure to meet you Ms....?" 

"Hurry the hell up I ain't got all day!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 19, 2011)

Phantom Menace

"_*The sneaky Phantoms make their move..!! What is their plan for the first attack..?!*_"​
“Thanks a lot.” Serena smiled at Satoru as she popped something onto the stove they had in the kitchen, a nice home cooked breakfast was something welcome to her after going through all the crap she had to in order to get food before, and Serena rolled her eyes when the walls to the place came crumbling down, Gilgamesh had decided he wanted to renovate the whole apartment at the last minute, because he simply didn't get the feel of the place, as he had put it, although Serena though it had more to do with the fact that he just didn't get to sleep in bed with her like he wanted to.

“Maybe he plans to actually the make place our living quarters.” Serena smirked to herself, “Master did say we could do whatever the hell we wanted with the apartments after Phantom Lord had been defeated, and besides I think this is a constructive use of destruction!” Serena tried not to laugh at her joke, but she couldn't hide the grin on her face, Gilgamesh had shouted to his workers that he didn't have all day and for them to hurry up, “Oh I'm sure they can hurry up, Gil!” Serena called down teasingly to the man, “It's not as if you're tearing down the whole place and rebuilding it or anything!”

Serena then heard Satoru mention that he introduced himself, and he proceeded to do exactly that, and Serena smiled at the man as she took his hand, “I'm Serena, I don't have a last name, where I come from that kind of thing didn't exactly matter.” True enough Serena had come from a place of poverty, where being a girl or a boy didn't really matter to begin with, the point of the whole ordeal had been simply to survive.

Outside Magnolia Town













“The orders have been given, correct?” Asura smirked at Rokura, who merely nodded to her, having spoken for the first time in three months, and only because he had been given direct orders by the Master of Phantom Lord, their plan would be an extravagant one to say the least, and this would only be the first stage of their magnificent test of Fairy Tail's strength.​ 
“Tragor, Kyle, Aegis, Krut, and Shiki are already doing their part of the missions to distract the Fairy Tail mages while we make our move.” Rokura stated calmly and without emotion, almost as if speaking like a robot, “Hitrea and the Neko Team will be providing coverup operations should their distraction fail to gain the attention of all Fairy Tail mages.” Rokura paused to take a breath, “Primary directive is planting explosive Lachriyma on all known Fairy Tail locations including the main guild hall.”

“Ooh my!” Asura laughed with delight, “First we harm one of their allies, now we're going to destroy their homes! This day can't get any better, so how many known locations do we currently have?”

“Known locations for primary directive is a number of six locations, Drakor & Karina, Serena, Van, Gilgamesh, Kaiser, and Braska.” Rokura stated easily, “Explosive Lachriyma will be planted at all six locations. Element 4 is also on standby to assist if the need arises.”

“I don't really think we will be needing the power of the Element 4.” Asura licked her lips, “We'll be perfectly fine on our own, so is there a secondary directive?”

“Secondary Directive is to capture or eliminate as many Fairy Tail mages as possible.” Rokura's eyes dulled slightly, “Focus on Primary Directive, once completed retreat from area for now, Secondary Directive will become Primary on next attack.”

“You're actually good for something after all Rokura.” Asura smirked at the brat, although he talked like a robot in reality he was just as human as anyone else amongst the group.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 20, 2011)

Kaiser, Van, Domu, Shin

The three Fairy Tail mages had been assigned to team 4 and this safe house, Kai was relatively familiar with these two and while he didn't quite feel the need to partner up to provide protection against the Phantom Lord attacks, after all Kai felt he was more than capable enough to take care of it himself.

But the master insisted so Kaiser didn't press the issue, what Kai knew of the other was enough to tell him that this should be a team to be reckoned with, despite the fact they may not be that well rounded. After all he was a melee combatant, if he remembered correctly Domu's style also revolved around close range combat, and finally Van was also heavily combat oriented but his wind magic allowed for more diversity. 

Though the White Knightmage did have something to be annoyed about, the inclusion of that Fairy Tail groupie that had been pestering him in the guild earlier, that Shin Yagami kid, seeing as he and that apparation of his weren't fit for battle on their own, at least not for battles like this. They were supposed to keep an eye on him.

Meanwhile the kid had been annoying the living hell out of him, damn near constantly interviewing the mages, seemingly interestng in anything from what their pasts were to stories of their more spectacular missions. Kai wasn't one to indulge him though, and simply ignored him while he paced around the place from window to window, looking around for signs of an upcoming attack.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 20, 2011)

*Van*

He sighed just after he explained the situation to Domu, the Phantom Lord guild just attacked them in the place where it hurts the most, their comrades and probably that was going to be their plan, make them feel angry and impotent attack after attack in order to fulfill whichever their plans were"*sigh* It will be just as Staz said, this will prove who breaks first, if Phantom Lord or us....I can?t wait to see what they will come with the next time, I want to make a storm fall upon them"the blond mage said and then took a sip of orange juice. 

"I think the master thought about this pretty well, I think we can pretty much with any of the mages in Phantom Lord"he said looking at his comrades Domu and Kaiser referring to their team, it was pretty well structured so they could come up with good combination attacks if the situation needs"/What i?m actually worried about is Namie, will she be okay?/"he thought before looking at his friend"Oh yeah Domu, how did your mission go? I think you are injured enough man. Was it difficult?".
------------------------------------------------
*Staz*

"Hey let me go you two!!! I?m so gonna smash them to pieces!"Staz's loud voice was heard all over the place while the blue haired boy grip safarse was now their teammates who have to live while you hose with Phantom Lord was on."They hurt Asuka and challenged our guild as if we were a bunch of weaklings! I?ll destroy?em!"he said still struggling, Loke and Victor were holding him and weren?t planning to let him go soon until the ice mage calm down.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 20, 2011)

*Prelude to a Nightmare*

"*Phantom Lord makes preparations.. the first attack to commence soon..?!*"

​?I spy with my little eye something interesting.? Tragor smirked as he walked through the streets of Magnolia, just across from him he could see the walls of an apartment which happened to be in the process of being renovated, and he easily spotted the Fairy Tail mages at the apartment, ?Well THIS is interesting, this isn't the spot marked where that little wench lives at.? Tragor watched the area from a far, noticing that one of the mages appeared to be renovating the apartment, ?That's a horrible move on his part, he made it so glaringly obvious to find them.? Tragor grinned to himself, ?Now how should I go about getting their attention??​ 
With Loke, Staz, and Victor​
?I can't be letting you go and do that.? Loke punched Staz in the stomach, which promptly knocked the breath out of the mage and removing his previously excited attitude, ?That'd be doing exactly what they want you to do.? Loke narrowed his eyes, of course Phantom Lord would be expecting them to come running, ?I have no idea what the Master is thinking right now, however this is the plan, and we should follow it without hesitation.? Loke looked out the window of their apartment, no sign of anyone who looked suspicious right now, so at least they had escaped the morning relatively unscathed, but how long would that last for?
​Fairy Tail Guild​
?Mm.. I don't like the looks of this at all.? Isham narrowed his eyes as he looked at the town from atop of the guild, ?Things seem far too peaceful for their own good, I have little doubts that Phantom Lord will keep good on it's promise, so what is taking them so long?? Isham sighed, he just wanted to get this over with, but it seemed as if Raidon decided to turn this into a game of some sort, ?Mihoshi have you gotten any response from the other two S-Class Mages of the guild??

?Haven't received a single response from either of them yet.? Mihoshi wrote while attempting to get the magical connection working, ?This situation is looking more grim, without them the battle will become a lot more difficult in nature.? Mihoshi continued tinkering with the globe like communicators, attempting to seek out a connection for either of the other two S-Class Mages, ?Is Gebo still at the guild??

?No, I sent him out with the task of checking the town to see if any Phantom Lord mages have shown themselves yet.? Isham looked over the town again, although he couldn't see all of it, he could see quite a bit from his own position, ?Phantom Lord has something incredible planned, I can tell by the amount of time it is taking them to make the first move.?
​Drakor and Karina

?That breakfast was delicious!? Drakor smirked at Karina as he stretched himself out, ?You really know how to cook great Karina!? Drakor flipped up out of his chair in an instant, ready to start the new day off on a good note, however his nose immediately caught the scent of something familiar to him, a scent that annoyed the living hell out of him, ?Phantom Lord is nearby it would seem.? Drakor narrowed his eyes as he attempted to discern the scent.​ 
?I'm glad you enjoyed that breakfa-? Karina came through the hallway noticing the look on Drakor's face, ?Phantom Lord mages are nearby, aren't they?? Karina sighed when Drakor gave her a nod, ?I suppose we should go looking for them then shouldn't we??  

?No, we don't need to go looking for them.? Drakor shook his head, as suddenly the wall beside them started to disappear into thin air, as if a black hole had begun to eat it up, ?They've already come to us.?​


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 20, 2011)

*Caesar Brando makes his way to Fairy Tail ! ​*
Caesar feel to all fours he had used up his energy trying to fight. His wounds were deep and the poison was horribly painful it was a challenge just to stand up. Kyle sported the slightest smirk that indicated he was beginning to enjoy himself. "It's a shame your still damaged , I'm sure this would have been a better fight if you were at 100% percent. "I still would have won regardless you yourself know that." "I suspect the element 4 is tearing your dinky little guild a new one right now." "I'd treat those wounds fast and make your way to them now if I were you."  Caesar looked up at Kyle with his broken glasses never before had he looked at someone with such hate in his eyes. "Keep those eyes White Mage. I'll be waiting for our next meeting indefinitely." Kyle used a transportation lacrima and exited the area. Caesar limped back to  Soujira's house.

She ran over to him but he motioned her not to touch him. "I don't have much time just hand me my medical bag." She begrudgingly did so knowing Caesar didn't want to discuss the matter. He injected himself with  adrenaline and took some pain killers. He bandaged up his broken bones and sewed up his reopened wounds. He wiped off the blood and put on his new clothes . (Caesar always keeps spare clothes ready in his medical bag.) "Soujira go hide at a neighbors house, the risk of you being attacked again is to high. This is not debatable, do you understand ?" She bit her lip and nodded. He walked out of the giant hole that used to be a door.  Before he left she yelled to him "Tell every one at the guild I said to kick Phantom Lords ass !" he smiled without looking back "Will do, Now enhancega !" He sped off to the guild to join the fray.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 20, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Drakor and Karina
> 
> ?That breakfast was delicious!? Drakor smirked at Karina as he stretched himself out, ?You really know how to cook great Karina!? Drakor flipped up out of his chair in an instant, ready to start the new day off on a good note, however his nose immediately caught the scent of something familiar to him, a scent that annoyed the living hell out of him, ?Phantom Lord is nearby it would seem.? Drakor narrowed his eyes as he attempted to discern the scent.​
> ?I'm glad you enjoyed that breakfa-? Karina came through the hallway noticing the look on Drakor's face, ?Phantom Lord mages are nearby, aren't they?? Karina sighed when Drakor gave her a nod, ?I suppose we should go looking for them then shouldn't we??
> ...



"Ah sorry." A young black haired man steps in through the now vanished wall. He adjusted his black shirt, making sure only the lower middle two buttons were even buttoned at all. "You see... I knocked, but no one answered and well... Sorry about that." He bowed to them, adjusting his collar and showing the Phantom Lord insignia on his neck. "It's just... Ah, forgive me, i should introduce myself. My name is Sora, It's a pleasure to meet you both, i hear good things." Sora headed over to the table and took a seat.

"Would either of you happen to have a bottle of whine? I'd really enjoy a drink right now." Sora looked over to Karina and smiled a sly smile, "Though... if you have no whine to drink, we could drink in each other young miss." Sora's smile was rather warm, as though he was honest in his intentions.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 21, 2011)

*The Element 4*

"_*At last they appear..!! The strongest mages of Phantom Lord..!!*_"












?What?!? Isham suddenly became alerted to four powerful presences around the town, ?No way, Raidon was preparing the Element 4 to move?!? Isham grit his teeth, that bastard intended on drawing them all away from the guild, however of course he wouldn't come out to face Isham himself, ?Mihoshi, there is no time to waste any longer, send a message to Gebo to alert him of what is about to transpire, we must make haste and move at once.?

?I am one step ahead of you.? Mihoshi wrote as she appeared behind the Master, ?I have not been able to get a hold of either of the two S-Class Mages yet, although I still have the communicators attempting to attune to their location, Asuka is currently telling Gebo what has happened.?

?We must make haste at once then.? Isham narrowed his eyes as he and Mihoshi took off out of the Guild, ?If we do not, then I fear what will happen to Magnolia Town.?

?Wait!? Asuka's voice called, gaining the attention of the two mages, ?Take this with you, I forgot to give it to Karina yesterday because of all that happened, I obtained it from a mage who had completed a mission a couple of weeks ago, he said he didn't have any use for it, and to give it to the Celestial Spirit mage in my guild.?

?A Golden key?? Isham looked at the key, and then nodded his head at Asuka, taking the key from her, ?Time for an express delivery!? Isham raised his hand upward, and created Lightning across his hand and the key, and then shot a Lightning Bolt out which sent the key flying off in Karina's direction, ?Mihoshi, follow that bolt and it should take you to Karina and Drakor.?

?Right, I'm on it! Angel's Light!? Mihoshi took off into the air in the direction of the bolt of Lightning, although she couldn't see it anymore she memorized the path it took, and headed off to help Drakor and Karina against one of the Element 4 members.

?Now then I'll be off!? Isham waved at Asuka, ?Take care of the guild while we're away!? Isham took off after the other two Element 4 presences that he felt in the town, he would need to be careful while dealing with them due to his old age, although he could use Fairy Law, he would prefer to leave it as an absolute last resort method, as it takes a lot out of him to use that magic.

Meanwhile at Prepare your Anusville











​ 
?W-what?!? Karina flushed up at Sora's directive at her, ?That's absurd! You're not my type of guy!? Karina actually meant it when she said that, he would have been attractive to her if he hadn't been a member of Phantom Lord, and just why the hell was he acting so friendly to begin with?!​ 
?Wait.. what the hell?!? Drakor gawked at the Phantom Lord mage, after what his partners had just did to Asuka, he had the gall to come in here and act like he was their friend or something?! What kind of guy were these two dealing with?! Drakor and Karina of course had no idea that the mage they were actually dealing with was on a level of power similar to that of Mihoshi's, at least not yet anyways. ZZZZZZZZT! Suddenly a large of bolt of lightning shoot through the roof of the apartment, ?EHH?! That's the Master's Lightning?! If he was trying to Shish kebob the Phantom Lord member, he totally missed his mark!?

?Wait, what's this?? Karina bent down after the lightning had fizzled out, and noticed a Golden Celestial Spirit key laying on the ground, ?A new Golden Key?! Where did he get that?!? Karina picked up the key and examined it, ?It's the key to Sagittarius! Alright, I've been looking for that key forever!? Karina grinned widely, ?Now I'm even more powerful than before!?

Drakor grit his teeth as he looked at Sora, ?Speaking of more power, I've developed a few new tricks up my sleeve as well.? Drakor grinned at Sora, ?So I'm just going to go ahead and get serious by using my new Iron Dragon's Scales!? Drakor slowly allowed iron to cover his entire body, which allowed for a substantial increase in his own magical power.

?That's amazing, when did he gain the ability to do that?!? Karina gawked at Drakor, ?I can't be left behind either though, Open a gate to the Archer, Sagittarius!? Karina yelled as she fwipped the key around, and sure enough out of the key popped Sagittarius, ?Wh-why is he dressed in a horse costume?!?

?Moshi-moshi! Sagittarius at your service!? The horse man looked at her, ?What shall I being today, Karina-san??

Karina grinned at Sagittarius, ?You'll be helping Drakor fight that man!? Karina pointed at Sora, and Sagittarius gave a salute, ?As you command, Karina-san! Moshi-moshi!?

?Prepare yourself, Phantom scum.? Drakor got into a fighting stance as he prepared to go on the offensive, ?I'm not holding back on you, you're going to pay for what you guys did to Asuka!?​


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 21, 2011)

*Team 4*
Apartment​
"Was my mission hard?" Van seemed interested in the large man's tail.

"Not really." Domu replied.

Van was pulling his hair at this point. As friendly and polite the large man was he was notoriously vague. 

No one knew his last name; If he had one.
No one knew where he grew up. How old he was. Even the true type of his magic; the big mage would just make up names for his spells with a dictionary.

Not letting the issue slip he decided to pressure the bandaged and strapped down man; cutting a sharp inquiry "I read that mission poster. I wouldn't even send Gebo and Mihoshi on this mission together."

Domu looked confused and really wanted to find out the mission he was supposed to do. That would make two missions, Cee's and the clients, hopefully this whole 'Phantom Lord' mess would be over soon.

Taking a deep breath Van continued. "Your covered in bandages, your voice is raspy and, well, you look like the damn invisible man!!"

Domu looked down, 'shit it has gotten worse', he gave in a little. "Well first off I was flying. Then I crashed."

Van's eyebrow arched.

"So I dug myself out, built a compass, cleaned some water, looted a battlefield...." Domu carried on.

At this point even the more introverted *Kaiser's* interest was peaked, his regular annoyance, *Shin,* already listening to the 'detailed' report. Domu rambled on. "Then I walked a desert, hunted scalyboar, joined a pack of worms, went to war with the bigger worms, got poisoned, met a cave rat, started glowing, started to absorb light, robbed dark guild, learned transformation magic, started to turn invisible, robbed a bunch more dark guild stuff, started a war between species, then virgo kidnapped me." Domu uttered, scratching his head, trying to remember more.

His roommates where astonished by how much could happen to a man in just a week. It was assumed that Domu would still be in Tarchyis packing for the journey.

"So how about you guys how was your week." Domu asked.

Van was about to discuss his mission, the lack of mutants and so forth when they were interrupted by a tremendous crash. 

Moving to the window* Kaiser*, *Shin* and Van stared out. Screeching behind them Domu skidded the bed towards the window pulling on his bindings. With a tremendous hop he flipped the bed on end and rubber-necked over the tall swordsman's head and out the window; still attached firmly to his 'prison'.

"Yo, Van that's your house you know." Domu stated.

Van looked wide-eyed at the weirdo with a bed strapped to him.

"N...Noo it can't be my house is more that way. How would you know anyway?" Van stated pointing slightly to the west

"I know where everybody's houses are. You all have such lovely places and very soft couches" Domu replied with a smile while the others shuck the heads to the 'homeless' mage's tendency to overindulge and 'make himself at home'.

Looking with more studious eyes after that statement, Van spied a burning piece of debris.

It was his sister's teddy bear.

He had won it for her at last year's fairy tail festival.

The two 'able' mages rushed to restrain the enraged Van,  meanwhile Domu began to tear through his bindings. Right before the enraged brother could fly into battle the now freed 'ghost' placed his large hand firmly on Van's shoulder and squeezed firmly.

"The battle has started; none of us want to stay here anymore." Domu proclaimed.

"You three take care of these 'bombers' and I'll find Namie. Okay?" Domu ordered while removing his bandages.

Van was about to speak out when he seen Domu removed his pants and helmet.

...

"Tada" The now naked but invisible man spoke out in victory. "Let's make lemonade." replied a voice from the space which previously held the man called Domu.

The door to the room opened, seemingly on it's own, and a  quick pattering of footsteps could be heard moving into the street.
*
"We just released a naked man into the streets, yelling about lemonade, to rescue you sister? Does any part of that seem right to you" Shin* asked.

*Kai* shrugged and Van seemed un-interested in the irony; sharp winds blew around the apartment. 

Team 4 is entering the fray.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 21, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> *
> *
> Meanwhile at Prepare your Anusville
> 
> ...



"Sheesh." Sora yawned and stretched out a bit while Drakor and Karina did their things, he wasn't really all that interested in them... "Look, I just came for a drink. I didn't hurt your friend and i have no intention of fighting in this silly little battle." Sora slowly stood up out of the chair and headed over to the fridge. "Do you have a beer at least? I'm kind of thirsty." Sora closed the fridge, having grabbed a cola, the only thing he could find that looked decent.

"So what say we put the toys away and talk?" He smiled at them, he honestly had no intention of fighting them, why would we? They were weaker than him, it would be boring... He could probably suck out their magic with a void star, render them useless... Thought hat would be just what the master wanted and honestly, screw that. "I suppose im a bit of a problem child... Got a bad habit of not listening to what im told." Sora headed back to the table, sat down in the chair and kicked up his feet. 

"So, shall we be civil about this?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 21, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Sheesh." Sora yawned and stretched out a bit while Drakor and Karina did their things, he wasn't really all that interested in them... "Look, I just came for a drink. I didn't hurt your friend and i have no intention of fighting in this silly little battle." Sora slowly stood up out of the chair and headed over to the fridge. "Do you have a beer at least? I'm kind of thirsty." Sora closed the fridge, having grabbed a cola, the only thing he could find that looked decent.
> 
> "So what say we put the toys away and talk?" He smiled at them, he honestly had no intention of fighting them, why would we? They were weaker than him, it would be boring... He could probably suck out their magic with a void star, render them useless... Thought hat would be just what the master wanted and honestly, screw that. "I suppose im a bit of a problem child... Got a bad habit of not listening to what im told." Sora headed back to the table, sat down in the chair and kicked up his feet.
> 
> "So, shall we be civil about this?"



?What makes you think we'll just believe you?!? Drakor narrowed his eyes at the Phantom Lord mage, ?And don't just go digging into other people's stuff without their permission, dammit!? Drakor went to lunge at the mage, but Karina's voice caused him to come to a direct halt.

?Wait, Drakor!? Karina said, which caused the Dragon Slayer to stop in his tracks, ?I don't know if he's telling the truth or not, but if he wants to be civil about this, we should at least hear him out.?

?Why the hell should I be civil with this guy?!? Drakor gritted his teeth, ?Him and his stupid guild just exist to harm other people!?

?Just let me deal with this.? Karina sighed at the always overreactive Dragon Slayer, ?You say you're a problem child who doesn't listen to what he's told, what exactly do you mean by that??

?_This is a waste of time, now we're just trying to buddy buddy the bastard._? Drakor thought to himself, ?_He's just going to turn around and stab us in the back after he thinks we feel secure enough!_? Drakor's nose twitched, ?_Mihoshi is headed this way? We don't need her assistance with this!_?

Karina eyed over her shoulder just slightly, she could feel the powerful S-Class Mage approaching now, ?_That's Mihoshi's magical power._? Karina turned her attention back to Sora now, waiting for an answer from the Phantom Lord mage.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 21, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?What makes you think we'll just believe you?!? Drakor narrowed his eyes at the Phantom Lord mage, ?And don't just go digging into other people's stuff without their permission, dammit!? Drakor went to lunge at the mage, but Karina's voice caused him to come to a direct halt.
> 
> ?Wait, Drakor!? Karina said, which caused the Dragon Slayer to stop in his tracks, ?I don't know if he's telling the truth or not, but if he wants to be civil about this, we should at least hear him out.?
> 
> ...



"I'm sure you've figured it out by now." Sora took a swig of the cola and placed it on the table, reclining once more. "Something big is on the horizon, it would probably be best if you all left for now. Get out of town, go see the world, i hear Vanala is nice this time of year, the peach trees are just starting to bloom. You ever watch a peach tree bloom? The beautiful pink flowers... Ah, romantic."

Sora reached back for the cola and took another swing. "If you MUST know... I'm just keeping busy... Doin stuff, ignoring orders." He smiled a little and took another swig. "But hey, I'm sure we have a little bit of that in common hmm? Fairy Tail is good at disobeying the council." Sora finished off the bottle and stood from the chair, placing it in the trash can. "Here, for the soda." Sora tossed a few jewels on the table, much more than the soda was worth.

"It seems i've bought enough time though huh?" He looked towards the door, he could feel a strong magic making it's way towards them. "I wonder what this one looks like."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 21, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "I'm sure you've figured it out by now." Sora took a swig of the cola and placed it on the table, reclining once more. "Something big is on the horizon, it would probably be best if you all left for now. Get out of town, go see the world, i hear Vanala is nice this time of year, the peach trees are just starting to bloom. You ever watch a peach tree bloom? The beautiful pink flowers... Ah, romantic."
> 
> Sora reached back for the cola and took another swing. "If you MUST know... I'm just keeping busy... Doin stuff, ignoring orders." He smiled a little and took another swig. "But hey, I'm sure we have a little bit of that in common hmm? Fairy Tail is good at disobeying the council." Sora finished off the bottle and stood from the chair, placing it in the trash can. "Here, for the soda." Sora tossed a few jewels on the table, much more than the soda was worth.
> 
> "It seems i've bought enough time though huh?" He looked towards the door, he could feel a strong magic making it's way towards them. "I wonder what this one looks like."



“Why you little..” Drakor grit his teeth, however a hand placed on his shoulder stopped him, and Drakor turned around to look at Karina, who shook her head at the Dragon Slayer.

“There are more Phantom Lord members around here, let's leave this guy to Mihoshi and go look for the others.” Karina took off out of the now disappeared wall.

“Oh you are SO unlucky.” Drakor grinned at Sora, “You would have been better off fighting me, Mihoshi's going to pound your face into the ground.” Drakor took off after Karina with these words.

Mihoshi arrived on the scene to see Drakor and Karina leaving the premises, with a Phantom Lord mage looking directly at her, so they had all known she was coming? The Phantom Lord mage even knew she could fly, so he was rather studied up on her abilities. Mihoshi allowed herself to come down to the ground, so that she could get a better look at the Phantom Lord mage, she knew quite a few members from that guild by default of being part of another legal guild.

“You're Sora of the Element 4, aren't you?” Mihoshi wrote with her pen, her eyes narrowed behind her sunglasses, “I will only ask you this once, what is your purpose here in Magnolia?”

Elsewhere​

 “Hello boys and girls! How are you today? Sure is a great day out here, isn't it?” Tragor said gaining the attention of everyone, including the two people in the building, “Oh don't mind me, I'm just a random vacationer visiting Magnolia Town, boy oh boy, sure would be awful if something happened to such a peaceful place, wouldn't it?” Tragor placed a hand on Gilgamesh's shoulder, “By the way, I heard somethin' interesting going on in town earlier, some red haired girl spouting bullshit about how she was going to beat some incredible man named Gilgamesh and take all his swords for herself.” Tragor grinned at Gilgamesh, “You look like just the compadre she happened to be talking about.”

“That bitch..” Serena grit her teeth as she looked at Tragor, “I'll rip her completely to shreds!” Serena attempted to head off, however she was immediately stopped by Satoru.

“No, you stay here, I'm her brother, I should be the one to deal with this.” Satoru spoke with conviction in his voice, and prepared to head off to face Hitrea.

“Oh I don't think that will really be necessary.” Tragor smirked at Satoru as he walked over to the mage, “Gilgamesh should be more than capable of handling her.” Tragor snuck a sword out from it's magical realm, “Really, be reasonable here, you need at least two people to stick together.. you know in case..” STAB! Tragor's sword went through the left side of Satoru's back, and out his stomach, “There might be a fox weaseling himself around somewhere. Oh I'm sorry, did I just stab you through the back?”

“Satoru!” Serena looked completely shocked as Tragor pulled his sword back from Satoru and he started to fall towards the ground, “What the hell have you done?!”

“Who me? I'm in charge of cleaning! The cleaning of fairies that is!” Tragor laughed loudly as Serena whipped out her sword, “Bring it on little girl, by now everything has been set in motion.” Tragor smirked at Serena, “Shall I enlighten you a little as to my identity? “He who bides his time shall be the one who has the last laugh.””

Serena's eyes widened, “You.. you're..” Serena began to recognize him from that time she met him in her town so long ago.

“You remember me now, do you?” Tragor grinned at Serena, “Excellent, I'm so glad you remember me, now we can get down to business.”


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 21, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?Why you little..? Drakor grit his teeth, however a hand placed on his shoulder stopped him, and Drakor turned around to look at Karina, who shook her head at the Dragon Slayer.
> 
> ?There are more Phantom Lord members around here, let's leave this guy to Mihoshi and go look for the others.? Karina took off out of the now disappeared wall.
> 
> ...



"Your friends are kind of rude you know." Sora rubbed the back of his head. "I paid them for the cola too... I thought that was nice... didn't hurt them, though i probably could have crushed them if i wanted..." Sora shrugged and turned his attention to Mihoshi. "Indeed, I am Miss. Mihoshi, i've heard a lot about you. Though i must say, the words do not do your beauty justice."

Sora smiled at her, an honest smile as he always had. He did little to mask his words or use double meanings, he was up front and straight forward. "If you and i are to talk, can't we have a seat first?" A small beam of black energy shot out of his hand and knocked a chair close to Mihoshi. "Please, continue to write if you have any questions, I'll answer them to best my knowledge." 

Sora sat down and kicked his feet up on the table. "Though, it feels a bit rude to discuss this in another person's house." "You're stalling, answer my question!" Sora nodded as she wrote, "Indeed i am, and in a way, i've answered your question. I'm stalling." He smiled at her and motioned for her to sit once more. "So, sit. We both know a battle between two S-class mages can get messy. I don't like messy... It's not beautiful."


----------



## Cjones (Jun 21, 2011)

*Gilgamesh/Satoru *

_Intruder_​
This man had the nerve to enter their humble abode...and touch him. Yes, he literally put his hands on him. Gilgamesh waved his hands to order his workings to exit the place, knowing that a battle was about the erupt. Asuka the barmaid story could not be denied and he knew this must have hurt Satoru on the inside, but Hitrea had really gone and joined Phantom Lord. Still this strange mage continued talking. So far he seemed to be non-aggressive so there was no need to put on that big of a defensive...until.

"Gwak..." Grunted Satoru as blood began to trickle down out the side of his mouth. He looked down with wide eyes to find a sword pierced straight through him. The steel was undoubtedly cold against his hot skin as she began to retract the blade causing the support Satoru had to give way as he began to fall toward the ground and promptly hit it with a thud. Gil watched with stone cold eyes, but there was shock as he watched his best friend fall to the ground from a sneak attack.

There weren't many times Gil was upset over things. It only took something of the utmost extreme to evoke a negative emotion from him as, despite his flirtatious and non-chalant nature, he was serious about everything he did or said. So as he watched his friend cut down in an unprovoked attack while all he could was watch, set out an intense amount of anger from the man. He had completely forgotten everything, not even hearing the apparent connect between this man and Serena.

The only thing going through his mind was to cut this man down for what he did to Satoru.

He found himself behind the man, eyes bulged with a pair of twin swords in his hand having taking them out of the gate just as he reached him. His eyes held no emotion in this moment, it wasn't the same man's who eyes held a mischievous glint, they were cold and unreadable. 

He planned to cut him down here and now.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 21, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Your friends are kind of rude you know." Sora rubbed the back of his head. "I paid them for the cola too... I thought that was nice... didn't hurt them, though i probably could have crushed them if i wanted..." Sora shrugged and turned his attention to Mihoshi. "Indeed, I am Miss. Mihoshi, i've heard a lot about you. Though i must say, the words do not do your beauty justice."
> 
> Sora smiled at her, an honest smile as he always had. He did little to mask his words or use double meanings, he was up front and straight forward. "If you and i are to talk, can't we have a seat first?" A small beam of black energy shot out of his hand and knocked a chair close to Mihoshi. "Please, continue to write if you have any questions, I'll answer them to best my knowledge."
> 
> Sora sat down and kicked his feet up on the table. "Though, it feels a bit rude to discuss this in another person's house." "You're stalling, answer my question!" Sora nodded as she wrote, "Indeed i am, and in a way, i've answered your question. I'm stalling." He smiled at her and motioned for her to sit once more. "So, sit. We both know a battle between two S-class mages can get messy. I don't like messy... It's not beautiful."



Sora did actually have a point, Mihoshi didn't like things to get messy either, however sometimes she had to fight when the time called for it, although it did not look like Sora had any intention of fighting her, she was still very wary of him, although she did take his offer to sit, if she could weasel him into talking to her, then everything would have worked even better than she originally envisioned this going.

?If you're still stalling for time, then whatever you have planned is bigger than attacking us.? Mihoshi wrote with her pen, ?So tell me, if you don't wish to fight, then what exactly is your plan??

?That's a really good question.. see as I've mentioned before, I'm sort of a problem child who doesn't really like listening to orders he's given.? Sora smiled at Mihoshi, ?Since I didn't really listen very well.. I don't know the full scope of the plan.. perhaps it had something to do with a building??

?A building?? Mihoshi raised her eyebrow at the man, ?What kind of a building exactly??

?Well that depends.? Sora kept the honest smile on his face, ?See I'm having a hard time remembering if it was one building or multiple buildings.?

?Multiple buildings?? Mihoshi questioned the man further, ?Are you trying to imply that there are multiple buildings in the village which house items that you want??

?Oh no, nothing quite that fancy.? Sora shook his head at the S-Class Mage, ?Actually I remember this whole thing being quite a bit messier than that.?

?Messier than searching some buildings?? Mihoshi got up and walked over to the refrigerator , and pulled out two more colas, tossing one to Sora, ?So why don't you tell me more over a cola then??


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 21, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Sora did actually have a point, Mihoshi didn't like things to get messy either, however sometimes she had to fight when the time called for it, although it did not look like Sora had any intention of fighting her, she was still very wary of him, although she did take his offer to sit, if she could weasel him into talking to her, then everything would have worked even better than she originally envisioned this going.
> 
> ?If you're still stalling for time, then whatever you have planned is bigger than attacking us.? Mihoshi wrote with her pen, ?So tell me, if you don't wish to fight, then what exactly is your plan??
> 
> ...



"It's impressive how you write like that." Sora's eyebrows raised and lowered on impressive, he smirked a bit before popping the cap off the cola and taking a drink. "It's really a shame they have no whine. Such a fine thing to drink the in afternoon. Though, i think i prefer it when watching fireworks." 

Sora took a swig as Mihoshi sat back down. "You ever watch the fire works? Beautiful this time of year... I hear they will be coming early." He took another swig. "What do you mean coming early?" Mihoshi asks. "Oh, You know... There's a big celebration planned for later on, lots of fire works and cheering." He took another swig and leaned back in the chair. "Shame some wont be here to see it." 

He looked at Mihoshi, he could see the concern hidden behind those sunglasses, her body language told it all to him. "It's kind of nice you know. A guild that cares so much for it's members... Nothing like Phantom Lord, nothing at all." He shook his head. "Only joined because i owed the old man a debt, now i suppose im just stuck hmm?" 

He let out a light chuckle as he took another drink. "I'm glad i got you Mihoshi, truly i am. Had that Gebo man showed up... well, then i'd have been forced to fight him. I don't like fighting and more than that, i don't like fighting women." He had gotten far off his conversation's original purpose, but it was all part of the plan. 

"It saddens me that as we speak the plan is going through, the mages are attacking and the town will be thrown under this blanket they call battle. Pointless really... All about seeing whose packing the bigger ego."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 21, 2011)

cjones8612 said:


> *Gilgamesh/Satoru *
> 
> _Intruder_​
> This man had the nerve to enter their humble abode...and touch him. Yes, he literally put his hands on him. Gilgamesh waved his hands to order his workings to exit the place, knowing that a battle was about the erupt. Asuka the barmaid story could not be denied and he knew this must have hurt Satoru on the inside, but Hitrea had really gone and joined Phantom Lord. Still this strange mage continued talking. So far he seemed to be non-aggressive so there was no need to put on that big of a defensive...until.
> ...



“Gil!” Serena gaped at the look on the man's face, he looked like someone out for the blood of a person who just harmed a member of his family, and Tragor smirked as he fended off the attack with his own sword, being pushed back only a slight bit, however Serena took the opportunity to charge at him, “You bastard! Explosion!” Serena swung her sword down, however Tragor dodged out of the way as a large explosion occurred, “Dammit I missed him.”

“Hoo, you're quite the dangerous fellow when you're pissed off, Gilgamesh.” Tragor smirked as he sent his previous sword back into it's dimension, “I can see my usual Raging Fire sword isn't going to be enough for you two, so I'll make this a little more interesting, Sword of the White Dragon!” Drakor pulled out another sword, this sword had a whitish blue glow around it, and Tragor swung the sword around, kicking up a powerful blast of wind which knocked Serena and Gilgamesh backwards, “I wouldn't recommend underestimating a Phantom Lord mage, you might find yourself on the receiving end of a beating you'll never forget.”

“You bastard, you're the Dark Fox Tragor, aren't you?” Serena spat with disgust, “I remember meeting you in my home town, you were a greedy selfish bastard who thought only the rich mattered and the poor didn't deserve anything.”

“I still think like that to this day too.” Tragor smirked at Serena, “It's why I didn't want to end up fighting Gilgamesh, as another man who comes from a rich land, surely he could understand my beliefs.” Tragor shook his head, “Unfortunately he doesn't seem to grasp the concept behind my thoughts, oh well I'll just end up destroying you both.”

“We'll see about that.” Serena grit her teeth as she looked at the unconscious Satoru on the ground, and suddenly she felt something inside of her, almost like a pulsing which seemed to speak out to her, and the voice she heard told her that she could use another form of the sword, and as Serena pumped her power into the sword, it slowly began to channel off into two swords.

“Wha.. what the hell is that?” Tragor looked astounded at the changing form of the sword.

“The Blue Crimson.” Serena smirked at Tragor, “The Twin Dragon Swords of Fire and Ice.”



InfIchi said:


> "It's impressive how you write like that." Sora's eyebrows raised and lowered on impressive, he smirked a bit before popping the cap off the cola and taking a drink. "It's  really a shame they have no whine. Such a fine thing to drink the in  afternoon. Though, i think i prefer it when watching fireworks."
> 
> Sora took a swig as Mihoshi sat back down. "You ever watch the fire works? Beautiful this time of year... I hear they will be coming early." He took another swig. "What do you mean coming early?" Mihoshi asks. "Oh, You know... There's a big celebration planned for later on, lots of fire works and cheering." He took another swig and leaned back in the chair. "Shame some wont be here to see it."
> 
> ...



 Mihoshi had become deeply troubled by what Sora was telling her, he had mentioned that the fireworks would be coming early, and that a big celebration was planned for later on with lots of fireworks and cheering, however Mihoshi hadn't heard anything like that, so she could easily decipher that a hidden meaning had been behind the words the man spoke to her. Mihoshi racked her brain trying to figure out what he meant, before he went on to speak some more, talking about how the guild seemed nice in that they cared for their members, which was nothing like the way Phantom Lord operated. Sora mentioned he had only joined cause he owed the guild master a debt, and now he became stuck in the guild.

“You don't have to be stuck, you know?” Mihoshi frowned at the man, “Even if you owe that man a debt, you've been in the guild long enough that you should have paid it off, you still have the opportunity to join us.” Mihoshi had pulled her bandana off now so she could drink some of her cola.

Sora chuckled as he took another drink of cola, and explained to her that he was glad he had gotten her instead of Gebo, because he would have ended up being forced to fight him, and he really didn't like fighting, and he especially didn't like fighting women. He went on to speak about how it seemed sad that the plan was already going through, and that the Phantom Lord mages had been attacking the town simply to prove who had the bigger ego.

“I feel like if we had met under different circumstances, we could have been friends.” Mihoshi had nearly bought into the conversation, however a small part of her still wondered what Sora meant about fireworks.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 21, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Mihoshi had become deeply troubled by what Sora was telling her, he had mentioned that the fireworks would be coming early, and that a big celebration was planned for later on with lots of fireworks and cheering, however Mihoshi hadn't heard anything like that, so she could easily decipher that a hidden meaning had been behind the words the man spoke to her. Mihoshi racked her brain trying to figure out what he meant, before he went on to speak some more, talking about how the guild seemed nice in that they cared for their members, which was nothing like the way Phantom Lord operated. Sora mentioned he had only joined cause he owed the guild master a debt, and now he became stuck in the guild.
> 
> ?You don't have to be stuck, you know?? Mihoshi frowned at the man, ?Even if you owe that man a debt, you've been in the guild long enough that you should have paid it off, you still have the opportunity to join us.? Mihoshi had pulled her bandana off now so she could drink some of her cola.
> 
> ...



"It's not something easily paid my dear." Sora smiled a little as he finished off his drink and placed it on the table, slowly standing up and brushing himself off. "There are some debts, you might not ever be able to repay." He gave Mihoshi and a wave and headed towards the missing wall. "You know... There's been a real termite problem in the town lately... Fairy Tail mages might want to check their houses real well... Might wanna get the guild checked too... sooner the better you know." Sora smiled a bit at Mihoshi before heading out onto the street.

"Sooner the better Mihoshi!" He shouts one last time, walking off into the town, he could hear people fighting in the distance, but it didn't matter now. His job was done for the most part.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 21, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "It's not something easily paid my dear." Sora smiled a little as he finished off his drink and placed it on the table, slowly standing up and brushing himself off. "There are some debts, you might not ever be able to repay." He gave Mihoshi and a wave and headed towards the missing wall. "You know... There's been a real termite problem in the town lately... Fairy Tail mages might want to check their houses real well... Might wanna get the guild checked too... sooner the better you know." Sora smiled a bit at Mihoshi before heading out onto the street.
> 
> "Sooner the better Mihoshi!" He shouts one last time, walking off into the town, he could hear people fighting in the distance, but it didn't matter now. His job was done for the most part.



“Termites?” Mihoshi thought to herself as she tried to piece the whole puzzle together, and suddenly everything started to become clear to her after the last keyword he had given her, _*Planted Bombs *_is what Sora had been trying to tell her about, and the guild along with six other buildings in all of the town happened to be targets. Mihoshi's eyes widened, they had left Asuka back at the guild, she was in immediate danger if she didn't get out ahead of time, and Mihoshi immediately rushed out of the building, “Damn it I can't get in touch with her at this range, I'll have to get a little bit closer before I can tell her about what's going on!” Mihoshi wouldn't forgiven herself if she allowed Asuka to perish a fiery explosion meant to take out all of Fairy Tail.

Fairy Tail Guild​ 
Asuka continued watching the communication Lachriyma however no signal seemed to be coming in on any of the S-Class Mages at this point,  Mihoshi had left them on autopilot so that they would simply try to run the signal through whenever someone responded to them, however so far they had been incapable of getting a hold of anyone, not even Mihoshi or Gebo had tried contacting her to make sure she was alright, she hoped nothing seriously bad happened in the town, although she hadn't heard anything quite on that magnitude yet. Asuka had become so focused on the communicators that she barely caught the faint hint of foot steps walking through the guild halls.

“Mihoshi? Gebo? Master?” Asuka called, however she didn't get a response from either of them, and when she walked up to look over the railing, she couldn't see anybody walking through the guild. Asuka passed this off as her own imagination, until she looked up and saw a person standing before her, however the light was so dim she couldn't make out any details about the person, all she saw was a shadow person standing in front of her, “W.. who's there?”


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 21, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?Termites?? Mihoshi thought to herself as she tried to piece the whole puzzle together, and suddenly everything started to become clear to her after the last keyword he had given her, _*Planted Bombs *_is what Sora had been trying to tell her about, and the guild along with six other buildings in all of the town happened to be targets. Mihoshi's eyes widened, they had left Asuka back at the guild, she was in immediate danger if she didn't get out ahead of time, and Mihoshi immediately rushed out of the building, ?Damn it I can't get in touch with her at this range, I'll have to get a little bit closer before I can tell her about what's going on!? Mihoshi wouldn't forgiven herself if she allowed Asuka to perish a fiery explosion meant to take out all of Fairy Tail.
> 
> Fairy Tail Guild​
> Asuka continued watching the communication Lachriyma however no signal seemed to be coming in on any of the S-Class Mages at this point,  Mihoshi had left them on autopilot so that they would simply try to run the signal through whenever someone responded to them, however so far they had been incapable of getting a hold of anyone, not even Mihoshi or Gebo had tried contacting her to make sure she was alright, she hoped nothing seriously bad happened in the town, although she hadn't heard anything quite on that magnitude yet. Asuka had become so focused on the communicators that she barely caught the faint hint of foot steps walking through the guild halls.
> ...



"I'm here to help." The man waved his hands over Asuka and everything went black, He had made sure to drop her off somewhere safe, somewhere out of the guild... Away from the blast zone, the man let out a sigh as he did so and began to walk down the steps and towards the door, he wasn't sure when it was going to happen, but he knew the explosion was going to happen and that was all that mattered for right now. Getting out of the guild was a number one priority.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 21, 2011)

The Fireworks Are Near

"_*Rokura and Asura have completed their objective.. the time for chaos draws near..!!*_"​
?Primary Objective complete, explosive lachriyma have been set in place.? Rokura stated without emotion, looking into a crystal ball of some sort, ?Timers have been set, first timer should be activating shortly.?

?Good work, Rokura, Asura.? A man tells them, ?This will teach those incompetent fairies what happens when you mess with us.?

?Yes Master, now we'll move onto the secondary objective.? Asura smirked at Raidon, ?Is there something specific you want from them??

?Actually yes, if I recall correctly there are three people with Lost Magic in that guild.? Raidon smirked at Asura and Rokura, ?I'm interested in studying them to see how their magic works, bring me those three if capture is an available option.?

?Of course, I'll use the communication lachriyma to send a message to everyone right away.? Asura grinned as she prepared the Lachriyma to send a message to everyone in the guild.

With Karina and Drakor​ 
?I have a very bad feeling about this.? Karina stated as she, Drakor, and Sagittarius continued moving through the town, looking for any more Phantom Lord mages within the town, ?Something reeks of suspicion, Phantom Lord is taking an incredibly long time to make any long lasting moves.?

?That just means their planning something big then!? Drakor grit his teeth, ?So all we have to do is find them and send them flying!?

?I hope it's that simple.? Karina sighed to herself, she didn't want to think about the possibility of what might be taking Phantom Lord so long to plan this attack, and out of the corner of her eye she spotted two suspicious people, and when she turned to look she easily recognized them, ?The Phantom Lord mages from Hosenka Town!?

?I thought I recognized that scent from somewhere.? Drakor grinned as he entered Iron Scales mode once more, ?Alright let's get this party started then!?

Isham's Search​ 
?Show yourselves already!? Isham shouted as he walked down a nearby street, ?I can sense your presences, I know you're nearby right now.? Isham looked around the street, unable to see the Phantom Lord members, however he could easily sense their presence, ?I will make your punishment a thousand times worse if you do not come and face me now.? Isham's nose twitched, he could even smell them at this point, and he turned around to look behind him, and that's when he saw them, the two Element 4 mages, ?So at last you've come. I hope you don't plan to be leaving any time soon, because you still have crimes you need to answer for.?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 21, 2011)

*Let The Show Begin...​*











Two figures slowly stepped through the streets of Magnolia. The old man peered into the distance to try to make them out, though there was no need, he could tell from their presence alone that they were two of the famed Element Four.

Isham narrowed his eyes as they finally came into picture, *"Such a big fuss over such a tiny man..."* a slender woman with blond hair so light it nearly looked white announces.

*Matilda "Magma Queen" Wright
Phantom Lord Mage
Element 4 Member​*
Matilda was accompanied by a tall red haired man, but she chose to step forward first, *"This is the beginning of the end for you fairies, and I'm all too happy to deliver the first blow."*

The eldest of the Element 4 took another step forward, burning the ground that her foot touches. The finely dressed woman slightly raises her foot and then slams it into the ground, *"St. Helen's Revenge!"*

Lava quickly builds up from around her feet and grows into a hulking wave. The lava tsunami effortlessly burns through the buildings it touches and makes a beeline straight for the miniature Guild Master.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 22, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Let The Show Begin...​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isham Goes on the Offensive












“Quite the impertinent little brat, aren't you?” Isham eyed the first Element 4 member to step forward, “Do you really think Fairy Tail will be destroyed so easily?” Isham watched as the woman raised her foot upward, and then slammed it into the ground, “*St. Helen's Revenge!*” The woman had called, and Isham eyed the attack carefully. Suddenly a huge burst of lava comes out of the ground, burning nearby buildings as it heads straight towards him, “How na?ve.” Isham comments, before sucking some breath into his mouth, “*Lightning Dragon's Roar!*” Isham shouts, and a huge burst of lightning comes straight out of his mouth, slamming into the lava and creating a very powerful explosion as the attacks cancel each other out.


 “We could have chosen to be civil about this, however it seems you do not wish to be civil.” Isham narrowed his eyes dangerously, only an icy cold glare in the old Master's visage, “I sincerely hate that it has come to this, I do not wish to harm young ones like yourselves, now then I hope you're prepared for my full power, I won't be holding back, *Lightning Dragon's Armor!*” Isham surrounded his body with an armor of Dragon Lightning, which caused the ground around him to crack with ease. “I hope you don't think Dragon's Lightning is like ordinary Lightning, anyone who gets too close to this kind of Lightning could have their body instantly fried if they are not careful.” Isham allowed a blast of Lightning to escape his hand as it charged straight towards the two Element 4 members.​


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 22, 2011)

Isham vs Ut and Matilda​
“As expected, fighting two of the Element Four is going to prove to be difficult.” Isham narrowed his eyes as he heard the details of their plan, so they intended to hold him up at this position did they? Isham foresaw the possibility that Raidon could have been plotting such a malicious scheme, so he did actually intend to come out himself, after he had been weakened by the two Element Four mages, Isham studied the ability of both mages carefully, one of them had the ability to utilize Volcano Magic with an impressive amount of power, however the other mage worried him quite a bit, his ability wouldn't be so easily defeated, he had the ability to split and separate magic into smaller components which would be a tricky ability to get around, especially with that weapon of his, and the ashes from the volcanic mage certainly did not help in this regard, however there seemed to be one detail that the two Element Four mages happened to be missing.












“They don't seem to have understood what I said about Dragon's Lightning.” Isham sighed as he extended his hand outward, and sent out a strong pulse of electricity which zipped across the ash in the air, and caused it to disintegrate upon impact, “The Lightning from a Dragon should not be so easily underestimated, even that golden weapon of yours will fall before too long.” Isham raised his hand into the air, “I do not have any more time to spend here, if you tell me what your intentions are now, I will spare you from my wrath, however if you wish to continue this little game, then I will be forced to show you how even with all of your intellect, your power can not stand up to my own.”

“Give it a rest already, old man.” Matilda spat with disgust, “You're just trying to ham things up for your own amusement, *Ashes to Ashes!*” Matilda  created another burst of volcanic ash which went flying towards the Master, which Ut managed to use order on to allow another flow of air in order for himself to breathe, “*Krakatoa!*” Matilda condensed another blast of lava and shot it out towards Isham.

“I see, so you truly do not listen to my words.” Isham shook his head, a look of pity on his face, “It will be your own undoing,” Isham brought this fist down palm extended outward, *Lightning Dragon's Cannon.*” Isham condensed a ball of Lightning into his fist, “Even with your current level of magic, you will not be able to break such a condensed spell into smaller pieces without taking some form of damage, I am only sorry that it had to end like this, but I can not allow you to bring anymore harm to my guild.” Isham allowed the condensed ball to be released in a blast, which headed straight towards the Phantom Lord mages, colliding with the ground in front of them and creating a powerful explosion that could be seen from across the town in multiple directions.

Drakor & Karina vs Asura​ 
“*Iron Dragon's Roar!*” Drakor shouted out, as he sent a whirling blast of Iron directly towards Asura and Rokura, who easily managed to dodge the attacks, and Drakor smirked at the girl as she noticed him, “Yo, remember me you little bitch?” Drakor charged towards Asura, “I've become your worst nightmare now!”

“You're that little Fairy Tail punk from Hosenka Town, the Dragon Slayer right?!” Asura grit her teeth at Drakor, “I won't be letting you go so easily this time, there's no reason for me to retreat anymore, at last our plan will come to fruition!” Asura clenched her fists together, “*Darkness Make: Battle Axe!*” Asuka shot the battle axe of darkness straight towards Drakor.

“*Iron Dragon's Buzzsaw!*” Drakor exclaimed as he brought out his sword like arm, and easily cut through the weapon as though it appeared to be like butter, “I don't think so, you're not taking me out of the fight that easily!”

“Damn you punk, so you're going to get in my way again, are you?” Asura looked over to notice Karin, “Oh I see the rude bitch has also joined Fairy Tail as well.”

“Who the hell are you calling rude bitch?!” Karina screeched at Asura, “I'll have you know I'm a million times more respectable than you are!”

“Get the hell out of here, Rokura, your job is to keep communication with the Master.” Asura smirked at the two mages in front of her as she prepared her next spell, “I'll go ahead and use my most powerful spell right off the bat, it will help me deal with these two.” Asura finished speaking when a loud explosion suddenly caught the attention of everyone, “What, it shouldn't be time for-” Asura got cut off when she noticed a rather large dome of lightning, “What the hell is that thing?!”

“There's only one person who could be exhibiting that kind of power.” Drakor smirked as he looked at the dome, which covered at least two or three streets of the entire town from his vantage point, “That's most definitely the old man, only he's capable of doing something like that around here.”

“The Master's actually fighting right now?” Karina took a couple of steps backwards as she looked at the dome, “I've never seen such incredible power before, no wonder he's the Master of the guild, it's on a whole different level from Mihoshi's power.”

“That just means we have to get serious.” Drakor grinned as he turned his attention back to Asura, “Just like you're about to get serious, right?”


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 23, 2011)

Domu nearly tripped under the massive explosion in the distance. 

Righting himself Domu crashed into an unassuming women dressed in a top hat.

"Eheheh sorry" Domu quipped quickly removing his naked mass from the poor victim of circumstance and continued onward to Van's place.

Oddly enough that women reminded the nude mage of somebody he knew..
---------------
What was that.

My magic could detect bones but I could see nothing and acquire no control over them.

Shiki was confused.
-------------
Ut was amazed at the power of the guild-master's attack but was sure his experience fighting his own master allowed him to survive and disperse such an attack.

Matilda was burnt fairly badly but he managed to get her to her feat and working on repairing their insidious block.

Their was a warp in the shape of his blade; next time he would forge with a stronger alloy. 

Ut steadied his legs as the combat was bound to increase. Drawing a series of small rune-engraved daggers the researcher set out to remove variables from the environment, stabbing a few into precise locations in nearby outcroppings. Awaiting the movement of Isham, Ut prepared to continue this network  and the eventual slip to hand-to-hand that came with all battles. 
------------------------
Grayfield looked upon the battlefield, enjoying the luxury of flight for the first time since his 'thinner' years as a young cat.

Buying a lachryma-powered thrust pack was an excellent idea.

His wings enabled flight while this apparatus gave his the power to overcome his lack of aerodynamic form and weight/lift ration issues.

Cerceil was ever vigilant swooping down to move their fellow Phantom Lord mages to their next location. 

Ned was less so, but his antics where causing some confusion amongst the 'Fairies'. If only he could keep him away from the fish market he could be as effective as Cerceil.

Not that Grayfield was any better. His illusionary abilities allowed him to steal effortlessly from the Italian restaurant he now 'orbited'.

Spying in the distance opposition to the exceed's air dominance Grayfield called his team in.

"Cerceil, Ned, take out those wyvern." he demanded

"Aye." "Aye."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 23, 2011)

Serena & Gilgamesh vs Tragor​
“TOOOORAH!” Serena swung both her swords at Tragor, however he easily managed to block the strike with his own blade, and blew Serena back with another gust of air. Gilgamesh attempted to cut the man down from behind again, however Tragor rolled to the side, this battle was beginning to become annoying to him, although he wasn't having too many issues keeping up with the Fairy Tail mages, they proved to be much stronger and more resilient than he originally thought, this battle could become tricky if he didn't watch himself.

“You seem to be having quite a bit of trouble.” Gilgamesh stated flatly, having regained some of his composure after the previous attack on Satoru, mostly because he learned the wound wasn't fatal by Satoru regaining consciousness, although he wouldn't be actively participating in this battle, “Tell me something, what did you mean by me understanding you because we come from the same background?”

“Ohoho, I thought your rage earlier blinded you to our conversation, so you heard that part of it, did you?” Tragor grinned at Gilgamesh, “It's quite simple really, you see I come from a land of rich people like you do, in my land they taught us that the rich call all the shots, and poor people are nothing except dogs in comparison to us.” Tragor laughed, “There are only two things in this world that matter to me, money and fighting, I could care less about anything else.”

“You really haven't changed since we last met.” Serena grit her teeth, “This whole thing is just for revenge, isn't it?”

“Of course, a poor dog attempted to stand up to me, and defied every command that I gave her.” Tragor pulled his sword back, “I hated that village and everyone in it, you all should have been nothing more than slaves to rich people, but you barked back to your owners too much.” Tragor swung the sword forward creating another gust of wind, “That is INEXCUSABLE! A mere dog thinking she can defy the orders of the fox?! Completely absurd, your kind has no place in this world!”

“How do you go on living with such a cynical attitude about life?!” Serena swung both his swords down, creating a blast of wind and ice which canceled out Tragor's attacks, “Don't you realize there's more to this world than carnage and money?! You could have all the friends in the world!” Serena charged at Tragor with her swords crossed over each other, “Friends are a greater treasure than all the jewels in the world!”

 “Silence dog, I don't need a lecture from someone like you!” Tragor swung his sword outward, and met Serena head on in a collision, “I don't care about any of that pathetic bullshit you're spouting, that's not the kind of life I want!”

BOOOOOOOOM!!! The sound of a loud explosion in the distance caught the attention of everyone on the battlefield, and both Serena and Tragor's eyes widened, “That's the Fairy Tail Guild Master?!” Tragor gaped at the huge dome of lightning.

“I would have never thought someone with such power could exist.” Serena gulped a little bit, if that man had been the one to fight Leere the fight would have ended within a few minutes, they would have stood no chance.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 23, 2011)

*With Rush and Caesar*

The two mages raced through the streets, "Great, first I get slumped with this jackass and now the city's exploding..." Rush says in an annoyed tone before looking over towards Caesar. 

The master had paired him up with the White Mage and just as he had expected, Phantom Lord had began their attack. Chaos filled the streets as the destruction left by the Phantom Mages, but even with all of these attacks, "Where the hell are they!"

The two failed to find any of the attacking Phantom Lord Mages, "There have to be some of them attacking the guild," Caesar pointed out. 

Rush nodded, "Alright, lets head over there," as they picked up their pace and headed for the guild a pair of eyes set on them from atop the rooftop. 

*"Moonlight Slash,"* a slash of energy shoots and lands right in front of the two, stopping them in their tracks and leaving a huge gash in the ground.

The two Fairy Tail Mages quickly turn their attention to the rooftop where a man with a multicolored fauxhawk dressed in all black and wielding a broadsword stands, *"I'm afraid I can't allow you to go any further..." *
*
Adam "The Eclipse Knight" Nighthawk
Phantom Lord Mage
Element 4 Member*​
In a flash faster than a the two mages could process he appeared before them, standing in their path, "Look jackass, we don't have time for this," Rush clenched his fists, *"Minotaur Soul!"*

His arms and legs grow larger, his feet turn to hooves, and he grows a pair of large horns, "Now out of our way!" he rushes forward but Adam simply raises his hand, *"Solar Ketsu,"* he shoots several beams of bright energy that crash into Rush one after another.

He crashes into the ground, horns first, and detransforms, "What the hell..."

*"You are hardly worth my time,"* he says, hand glowing once again, *"Elf Soul,"* Adam shoots off another blast but Rush quickly twists his body and shoots out of the way. 

As the dust clears you can see his new light green complexion and his ears pointed. He then draws a katana sheath, a blade of magic energy projecting from the end, *"Please, don't draw this out any more than it need be,"* the Element 4 says, holding out his sword.

"Sounds good, I'll just cut you down here and now!" Adam sighs before swinging his blade down, *"Moonlight Slash,"* another slash of energy fires straight at the duo.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 23, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *With Rush and Caesar*
> 
> The two mages raced through the streets, "Great, first I get slumped with this jackass and now the city's exploding..." Rush says in an annoyed tone before looking over towards Caesar.
> 
> ...



"Shadow Slash."A blade of black flies through the air and connects with the element fours moonlight slash, canceling out both attacks with a massive explosion of light and darkness. Gebo steps out of the shadows and heads over towards the other Fairy Tail mages. "I'll handle this one Rush, Ceaser. You two make sure everyone else is safe and take out the rest of those Phantom Lord mages." 

Gebo looked over the mage before him, he'd heard of element 4... they were pretty tough, equal to fairy tails own S-class mages... it was a shame Fairy Tail didn't have as many. "From this point onward, I shall be your opponent." Gebo took a fighting stance and smirked. "Shadow blade, Giant!" Throwing his hand in the air, he brings down a massive blade made of shadow towards the element four member.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 23, 2011)

Caesar

Caesar looked at his Elfin partner and couldn't help but laugh. He put his hand over his mouth and his eyes squinted."I must say Rush this appearance suits your personality much better. Saving any princesses  any time soon ?" Rush's veins popped out of his head as he yelled. "How about I stick this sword up yo-" Caesar cut him off to talk to Gebo who had just saved them from the element 4 mage's attack. He stood beside him and put his hand on his shoulder. "I think your underestimating Fairy Tail my friend. We are more than a simple guild we're family and as such we cannot leave on another behind." He motioned for Rush to come forward. "Besides these bastards hurt  Soujira, a guild-mate without magic. This is something I personally cannot bring myself to forgive." Caesar adjusted his  glasses and Casted Curga on his friends. The Phantom Lord mage laughed. Caesar glanced at him with cold eyes, he could feel the difference in power just be the aura but Caesar was ready to lay his life down for his friends honor; and that's exactly what he was about to do.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 23, 2011)

*Van*

The team was running as fast as they could towards Van?s apartment, they already knew that there was a possibility of their places being attacked but he never thought that they would try to get rid of them completely by making their houses to explode, a feeling of worry came to him immediately, the one that exploded minutes ago was definitely his apartment and...Namie was there."Shit!"he said and jumped using a little of his magic to fly towards the place going ahead of his companions.

It wasn?t long before he arrived to the destroyed building"Damn it, Namie! Are you okay?!"he shouted though actually no response was heard.
-------------------------------------------------------
*Staz, Aegis*

BOOM!!!...The explosion of before called the attention of the team composed by Staz, Loke and Victor. The blue-haired guy who was in bad mood because of the way Loke stopped him minutes ago ran over the window to look outside, when he saw in the direction from when the explosion came, he saw a lot of smoke"Hey, isn?t that van?s place?"he asked to himself thinking about it, if they were behind Van why would they take his empty apartment? those were his thought until he realize that the place was not empty"Namie..."he said but then a new explosion called his attention this time the direction was"what!? my house is in that direction! those assholes  if my house is harmed I will kick their asses!!"he said completely angry and jumping out side from the window.

"Hey Staz wait!!!"Loke yelled calling for the ice mage who was already running at his full speed towards his place"That idiot will be in problems, Let?s go Victor"he said and left the place as well following Staz.

For the moment when the Fairy tail mage arrived to where his house was supposed to be, he wasn?t able to see more than ruins, on top of those ruins, a strange guy with something similar to a white and black armor was standing, his feet and hands seemed more like the ones of a beast, near of his shoulders something similar to eyes and a sword tied to his back"Oh what do we have here? who are you brat?"the guy asked, a tattoo of Phantom Lord on his stomach"The owner of the house you just destroyed bastard!!!"he said, a vein on his head."So you are Staz Novak? Is really a brat like you the "Arctic Nova" of Fairy Tail? What a let down"the guy said with a tone of voice that was making clear that he was making fun of the green eyed guy"Damn you asshole, who are ya and why did you destroyed my house,uh?!!! Are ya part of those phantom scum?!"Staz asked though it was pretty obvious that the person in front of him was from Phantom Lord.

"Hmp you are an annoying brat...it pisses me off and yeah I?m Aegis the "Dark Edge" of Phantom Lord"he said with laziness"Heh so you are one of them...Come here then, I?ll teach you a lesson"the boy said smiling,


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 23, 2011)

Drakor & Karina vs Asura​
?Oh yes, I'm about to get so serious you won't even be able to _see _how serious I am.? Asura grinned as she clamped her hands together, Rokura had already left the area so she wouldn't need to be worrying about him anymore, ?Now watch closely and don't blink, or you might just miss the trick I'm about to pull.? Asura pumped her magical power into her hands, ?*Darkness Make: Shadow Dome!*? Asura spread her hands out, and a massive dome of shadow suddenly rose up from the ground around Drakor and Karina, dimming both their sight and sense of smell.

?What in the world is this?? Karina looked around as her sight had suddenly been interrupted by the dome of shadow, ?I'm not going blind am I?!?

?No you're not, this thing is interfering with my sight and sense of smell.? Drakor grit his teeth as he looked around for the Phantom Lord mage, ?Where the hell did she run off to??

?I shall keep my eye out! Moshi-Moshi!? Sagittarius looked around the dome to see if he could find sight of the mage.

?Ahahahaha! Can't focus properly without your sight and sense of smell, can you?? Asura's voice called from the Darkness, ?All your other senses are heightened as a result of that, to the point where even the tiniest touch,? Drakor swung behind him as he felt something grip his shirt, however he hit nothing except air, ?makes you freak out completely.? Asura laughed again, ?I designed this ability with the intent of fighting you again in mind, Dragon Slayer, you won't be able to escape from this ability.?

?Just you wait you stupid Phantom bitch!? Drakor sucked in air, ?I'll show you how I'll be getting rid of this-? SLASH! ?GUWAH!? Drakor fell forward, however thanks to his Iron Scales he didn't take much damage.

?Drakor!? Karina called out, and Sagittarius shot an arrow from his bow nearby Drakor, however it didn't manage to connect with anything, ?Darn it, until our eye sight adjusts to this domain, we're completely at her mercy.?

?Karina!? Drakor yelled at the girl, and motioned her to come over to him, ?Bring that horse man with you, I have a plan in mind.?

?A plan?? Karina ran over to the Dragon Slayer with Sagittarius in tow, ?Alright tell me what it is and quickly.?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 23, 2011)

The Mysterious Ally

"*As the battle in Mangolia is coming to a close.. who is this mysterious ally helping Fairy Tail..?!*"

Van's House One Minute Ago
​
A mysterious man walks along the streets of Magnolia Town, the battle between Fairy Tail and Phantom Lord having already started, a battle for who had the bigger ego, and that actually depressed the man a little bit. He came upon his last stop in the town, having previously gone to several different locations in town to see if people lived there, and he knocked on the door to the house, ?Hello, is anyone at this residence??

The door opened, and a little girl appeared in the doorway, ?I live at this residence, can I help you with something??

?Yes actually there is something you can help me with.? The man smiled at the girl, ?You see I've lost a pet and I was wondering if you could come help me look for him.?

?Umm, I don't know if I should..? The girl sighed, ?I'm not suppose to leave home while big brother is out.?

?Oh I see, but really if you could just help me for a moment.? The man smiled at the girl, ?It's not that far from here, just right around the street.?

?O-Okay, fine, I'll help you.? The girl allowed the man to lead her away from the house and around the street, ?So what exactly are you looking for?? The girl looked around, however the man had disappeared out of sight, ?What the?? KABOOOOOM! ?Kyaaaah!!? The girl ducked to the ground, and then slowly stood back up, ?What was..?? The girl looked in shock to see smoke coming from around the street, and as she turned the corner she saw that their house happened to be in shambles, with Van looking for her, and the girl walked up to Van, ?V.. Van.. what happened here..??

Isham vs Ut and Matilda​ 

 ?What was that just now?? Isham turned his attention to the location where he heard an explosion come from, he didn't like the sound of this at all, that explosion had happened in the direction of a house where a Fairy Tail mage lived, and he could see the smoke even from his vantage point, just what in the hell had happened around the town? BOOOOOOM! Another explosion shook a nearby location, also in the direction of a Fairy Tail mage's house, however he knew all of them happened to be empty, because he had chosen for them to live elsewhere.

?So this old brain still had everything right on the money.? Isham narrowed his eyes as he looked at the smoke nearby, ?They did plan to attack the houses where the Fairy Tail mages lived.? Isham noticed through the smoke that the two Element Four members managed to survive his attack, ?Such resilience those two have, to withstand an attack of that magnitude is nothing short of astounding.? Another two explosions caught the attention of Isham, ?Three.. no wait.. four explosions? Just how many houses did they target in the town??

Loke, Staz, and Victor vs Aegis​ 
?I sense the presence of a Phantom Lord mage up ahead.? Loke grit his teeth as he charged forward after Staz who had taken off running like a complete idiot, if that fool got into trouble there's no telling just how much he could get hurt, ?That bastard, I'm kicking his ass for just running off and leaving us behind like that.? As Loke and Victor got closer to Staz's location, they could see him and the Phantom Lord mage already squaring off in combat, with the Phantom Lord mage slowly attempting to get the advantage.

 ?Do you think I'll simply let you do that?!? Loke charged at the Phantom Lord mage, ?It's time for me to get serious!? Loke twisted the ring on his finger, and then attempted to swing at the man, creating light as he did so, however the man easily dodged the attack, but Loke came to a stop right beside Staz, ?So, why don't you tell me what your name is?? Loke grit his teeth, ?Not that I care to be honest, you're all Phantom Lord morons to me.? Loke looked back where the other explosions had come from, ?Just what the hell have you done to this town as well?!?

Mihoshi's Search​ 
?_Can't stop moving now, but where did she go?!_? Mihoshi had taken to the sky now, and try as she might she hadn't gotten any response from Asuka no matter how close she had gotten to the guild, now she had circled the guild multiple times in order to see if she could find Asuka, however she had no lucky in doing so, wherever she had disappeared to, it obviously had to be farther away from the guild than she originally thought, ?_Damn it Asuka where did you go?_? Mihoshi didn't want to think about the possibility that Phantom Lord may have kidnapped her, but for all she know Sora could have been lying to her about everything.

BOOM BOOM BOOM BOOM! Mihoshi turned her attention to the city, and saw four houses go up together in smoke within a few seconds of each other, ?_What the hell? What just happened?_!? Mihoshi took off into the city to scan the areas which had exploded, however as she did so she saw no possible location where Phantom Lord could have attacked from, which means the planted bombs they had used had already gone off, ?_Dammit I had been so absorbed in finding Asuka I forgot all about that._? Mihoshi turned her attention back to the guild, ?_Should I go back and look for Explosive Lachriyma there? Or is it too late to find all of them now?_? Mihoshi grit her teeth, ?_What would you do if you were in this situation dad?!_?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 23, 2011)

Kyle Lehnsherr

Kyle was in the middle of the mayhem. Faries and Phantoms running around killing each other and he could care less. He sat atop a pile of bodies some from Fairy Tail , some innocent bystanders. Looking nonchalantly  at the fighting. When a random FT mage attacked him with a magic sword. Kyle dodged without moving from his seat of corpses and stabbed him with a dagger made from his poison. He fell out of the air and screamed out rolling in pain. "Ugh your pathetic , I'd put you out of your misery but that would be way to convenient for you." Kyle jumped down landing on the mages face and he jumped the roof tops to survey the area. Looking for the man he hoped to see the most Caesar. He attention shifted when he saw the familiar Moon Light slash collide with a less familiar Shadow Slash he headed off to it. When the dust had cleared he couldn't believe his eyes. It was Caesar and his friends ! He made it just in time to hear Caesar's speech "Besides these bastards hurt Soujira, a guild-mate without magic. This is something I personally cannot bring myself to forgive." 

Kyle started sarcastically clapping "Well that was wonderful, like something out of a shounen  manga." He stood up ans stopped clapping "But unlike a shounen manga your friends are going to STAY dead. Regardless of any sort of healing magic you have. It's tragic really , but hey them's the breaks right ? ""I was hoping I would be able to kill you at 100%. But I can't help myself if I don't kill you now I think I'll explode !" Kyle laughed a evil cackle and waited for Caesar's response. 


Caesar Brando

Caesar looked on as Kyle laughed his horrible laugh, he was visibly disturbed as he started to sweat cold sweats. He was entranced by Kyle's madness until he felt Rush's killing intent towards Kyle. It was like Caesar was caught in between a war of emotion. "I see there is something very wrong you young man. As a doctor I seek to rectify this , I must know the names of all my patients" Kyle chuckled "Kyle, Kyle Lehnsherr. If it's any consolation I've never felt such anticipation for killing someone in that sense you've alrea-" Kyle was cut off but Caesar charging at him fueled with enhancega and silent rage. _"Anti-Cuga !!!"  _ a white blast was beamed from Caesar's hand and it caused an explosion. Kyle was pushed back but he was unharmed as he used webs made out of poison to shield him at the last second. "Yes give me that hatred Caesar ! It will be your downfall ! Kaahahaa !" Kyle readied himself for Caesar and co. attacks.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 23, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> The Mysterious Ally
> 
> "*As the battle in Mangolia is coming to a close.. who is this mysterious ally helping Fairy Tail..?!*"
> 
> ...



He was about to get just inside the remains of the building until he heard the voice of his sweet little sister just behind him, an enormous feeling of relieve went through him when he saw the little blonde asking about the incident that just happened minutes ago"Namie! Are you alright?! aren?t ya hurt?"he said losing a little of his cool self"Y-yes brother, i?m alright but happened?" the little girl asked though then Van frowned and looked seriously at where the smoke caused by the explosion was"i will explain everything later...now go and hide somewhere else...it is dangerous here"he said, the girl just nodded and ran away.

"Hey you, i don?t know who are you but...If you were trying to get my attention...no, our  attention you were successful"Van said, seriousness reflected in his face"Damn, a lot of people is gathering around here that is why i didn?t want to make this job...we stand out too much"a voice of what apparently was a young man was heard by the blond and his team mates as from the smoke a white-haired guy with red eyes came out; he was wearing a black bottom, a red shirt and a black coat. A lollipop  in his mouth"Are you Fairy Tail mages? if so, get lost already"he said looking at kaiser, Van and Domu with his eye filled with indifference.

Van fixed his red eyes on the mage in front of him,"Sorry but do you think that i can let you leave after what you did to my house and how you put my sister in danger? I don?t think so buddy"he said as  wind gathered in front of him and a blade of wind went directly at the Phantom Lord mage who didn?t even reacted at all and was waiting for the attack.
---------------------------------


Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Loke, Staz, and Victor vs Aegis​
> ?I sense the presence of a Phantom Lord mage up ahead.? Loke grit his teeth as he charged forward after Staz who had taken off running like a complete idiot, if that fool got into trouble there's no telling just how much he could get hurt, ?That bastard, I'm kicking his ass for just running off and leaving us behind like that.? As Loke and Victor got closer to Staz's location, they could see him and the Phantom Lord mage already squaring off in combat, with the Phantom Lord mage slowly attempting to get the advantage.
> 
> ?Do you think I'll simply let you do that?!? Loke charged at the Phantom Lord mage, ?It's time for me to get serious!? Loke twisted the ring on his finger, and then attempted to swing at the man, creating light as he did so, however the man easily dodged the attack, but Loke came to a stop right beside Staz, ?So, why don't you tell me what your name is?? Loke grit his teeth, ?Not that I care to be honest, you're all Phantom Lord morons to me.? Loke looked back where the other explosions had come from, ?Just what the hell have you done to this town as well?!?



"That?s not your business kid, you two are annoying, specially this blue-haired brat"he said and kicked Staz, who was about to hit him from behind, in the gut sending the mage flying some meters away"You are a wizard or not? do not try to take me on with a physical fight because you will lose in the end, at least make this shitty job entertaining"Aegis said. Staz just stood up after ecovering his breath"Okay, but then do not cry when you get beaten to a pulp"Staz said and then put his hands together, one of them was closed and the other was opened"Ice make: lance!"he said and then ice lances were shot toward the enemy from the ground, trying to impale him though Aegis skillfully avoided the attack.

"Not good enough, kid"the guy said and ducked to dodge another attack from Loke, taking the guy from his arm and throwing him against Staz, knocking down Novak as well"You rely too much in that guy, another stupid quality of your guild"he said, Staz and Loke stood up again."Huh?! Try to say that again and your skull will be smashed against the ground"the ce mage stated"I will say it as many time as you want brat, your gild is stupid and you too, the same with that girl that members of the guild attacked such a pitiful girl"the declaration just made the guy even more angry, even though he was an ice mage he was pretty hot headed"You?re dead meat"Staz said and ran against Aegis, joining his hands he said"Ice make: claws" then his hands were covered with ice which took the shape of the claws of a lion"Hey, idiot! you are doing just what he wants you to do!"Loke said from behind though Staz wasn?t able to hear him.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 23, 2011)

Phantom Lord-

Sora walked the streets of destruction, ignoring most of the explosions and fighting that was going on. "My, this place has become such an awful sight." He thought to himself, brushing off some soot that had gotten onto his jacket. "Hmm?" He looked up in time to see a rather large chunk of building flying at him, though he merely shook it off by raising his hand and releasing a ball of blackness that destroyed the chunk instantly. "Honestly, what town are we to take over at the end of this? Blowing up so many houses..." Sora shook his head. "This will SURELY make the people trust us... Yes." He spoke aloud, walking down the streets and looking at the flowers resting near the river. "Such lovely things."

"Are you part of this." Sora hears someone speak behind him and turns around to face his questioner. Before here were three mages all bearing the Fairy Tail insignia. "Oh, You're that Alcohol mage aren't you?" Sora asks. "Yes, My name is Jason. Now what's going on here." "Nothing much, just a little festival i suppose." "Alcohol Make Blade." Jason lets his alcohol form into the shape of a sword. "Sword of light." Regis forms his own sword made of light. "Umm...." Lacey quickly hides behind a wall and cheers them on. "Good luck!" She shouts. 

"Now boys, i really don't want to fight yo-" SLASH! Jason's blade passes by Sora's face, leaving his cheek with a minor cut. "Sigh... Come on now." Sora wipes his hand over his face, erasing the blood from sight. "This is a bit redic-" "HYAH!!!" Regis leaps into the air to attack Sora. "That does it." Sora throws his fist forward, black energy coating it at rapid speeds before it finally connects with Regis's stomach "Void Blast." A beam of black energy sends the mage flying backward into a building. "I'm not here to fight, but i will not allow you to damage this face of mine. I warn you of that much."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 23, 2011)

*Your Comrades Are Your Enemies?!*

"_*Magnolia falls into chaos.. what will Drakor and Karina do now..?!*_"​
“I'm not entirely sure that plan will work.” Karina looked around the dome, “We can't exactly see her so we can't attack her directly.”

“It doesn't need to be a direct attack, it just needs to be a distraction.” Drakor grinned at Karina as he sotod up, “Now get ready, because I'm going to bust us out of this thing.”

“Right, Sagittarius, you heard the plan!” Karina smiled at the spirit, “Put it into action, “Plan Escape Shadow Dome!””

“Roger that, Moshi-Moshi!” Sagittarius pulled out multiple arrows, and began shooting them off in random directions around the dome.

“Tch, what the hell do they think they're doing?” Asura raised an eyebrow from the hidden spot in her position, “I get it, they think that I'm close to them to actually do damage, it's kind of sad that they don't realize I don't have to be within striking range to attack.” Asura cupped her hands together, “*Darkness Make: Power Burst!*” Asura allowed the solid stream to fly straight towards Drakor, who was able to pick up on the scent coming just barely.

“*Iron Dragon's Polearm!*” Drakor shouted, and allowed his arm to extend outward into a polearm, colliding with the blast and destroying it, “Too bad, it looks like you didn't read through our plan carefully enough, I can also see you now as well.”

“What?” Asura's eyes widened as she noticed specks of light coming through the dome which she had previous made, “That's not possible, this dome is condensed enough to be as strong as steel!”

“My arrows are powerful enough that even steel is unable to stop them.” Sagittarius pulled a salute, “Simply put, we used my arrows to make you think we were trying to distract you so Drakor could bust us out of the dome, however in truth we didn't need to bust out of the dome, we simply needed to get in enough light to be able to see once more, and that's how it is, Moshi-Moshi!”

“Way to go, Sagittarius!” Karina grinned, “You're like some kind of super archer!” Karina smiled at Drakor, “This fight has been turned in our favor, the rest of this will be up to you, I'll only jump in if I'm needed.”

“Of course, I'm taking this bitch out!” Drakor charged towards Asura, “Now you don't have any more hiding spots left! *Iron Dragon's Needles!*” Drakor swung a flurry of needles at Asura, who narrowed her eyes and gritted her teeth, “*Darkness Make: Crystal Slicer!*” Asura allowed a flurry of crystals to collide with Drakor's needles and cancel out his attack, “I'm not finished with you yet, *Darkness Make: Gargoyle Fist!*” Asura created a fist of darkness which shot towards Drakor and slammed in the gut.

“Oof!!” Drakor fell backwards, however flipped himself up on his feet, “She's going with blunt force attacks, so she knows that slicing me up won't hurt me as easily.” Drakor sucked in some breath, *“Iron Dragon's Roar!*” Drakor shot the whirlwind blast out of his mouth straight towards Asura, who dodged to the side, however Drakor had already flung himself forward at her, “*Iron Dragon's Hard Fist!*” Drakor slammed his fist into Asura's gut with incredible force, sending her flying backwards into the wall of her dome, which created another crack in the dome.

“Guuwah!” Asura coughed as she landed on the ground, she had taken quite a bit of damage from that previous attack, however she slowly managed to stand up on her feet, “Damn it.. I should have used the armor from the start.” Asura slowly managed to gain her wind back, the shadow dome around them disappearing, “You've gotta a lot stronger than the last time we met, I'll give you that much credit, however you're already far too late, this fight is fruitless now.”

“What do you mean fruitless?” Karina raised an eyebrow at the Phantom Lord mage, “The way I see it we're winning right about now.”

“Oh yes, with your teamwork you could definitely defeat me, that's not the issue here though.” Asura grinned as she turned around, and began to walk away from the two Fairy Tail mages, “Take a look around your precious town, the bombs should have started going off by now, there are still four more locations left that have been targeted.” Asura turned back around at the two mages, “My job here is done, I've distracted you long enough that our plan will be completed, now then I suggest you worry more about your friends instead of chasing after me.”

“What... what is this..?” Drakor gawked as he looked at the town, he could smoke rising from multiple buildings across the town, as though they had exploded during the middle of their fight, but why hadn't he heard those kind of explosions, “What happened to Magnolia Town?!”

“That Shadow Dome of mine is sound proof, you can't hear what goes on outside while in it.” Asura laughed as she slowly began to disappear into the distance, “I'll be sure to report back to the Master that Fairy Tail couldn't even survive the test of strength, although there is still one way for you to pass.” Asura's laugh grew even louder as she stopped to look at the Fairy Tail mages once more, "You realize what our true goal is here, don't you? Your comrades have turned into your enemies, but then that's all part of the fun, watching as you try in vain to stop them from fighting in your own town."

 “No.. this can't be happening.” Karina raised a hand to her mouth as she looked across the damaged town, “Is everyone alright?!” Karina looked across the town as tears came to her eyes, she could still hear the fighting going on across Magnolia in some locations, and she could see multiple civilians attempting to escape to locations where the fighting hadn't been dragged to yet, “Magnolia... Magnolia's fallen into complete chaos!!”

Drakor grit his teeth as he looked at the town, most people had ran away from the chaos ensuing the town, however some others had been trapped in it, and he could even see some people who had been injured by the combat going on inside the town, veins started to pop on Drakor's head, even the civilians had been dragged into this, “This... this..” Drakor's body started to quiver with rage, “THIS ISN'T RIGHT!!!!!!!!” Drakor cried in anger, no other scene had been able to affect him more than the one he just saw now, "DAMN YOU PHANTOM LORD!!!" Phantom Lord hadn't just planned on blowing buildings up, that wouldn't be symbolic enough, they had used Fairy Tail's anger to make them fight across the city and create chaos, hurting innocent civilians in the process. The worst part of this whole incident however has yet to pass, one of those targets is the most precious to all of Fairy Tail, and Phantom Lord is about to make it go up in flames.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 24, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> He was about to get just inside the remains of the building until he heard the voice of his sweet little sister just behind him, an enormous feeling of relieve went through him when he saw the little blonde asking about the incident that just happened minutes ago"Namie! Are you alright?! aren?t ya hurt?"he said losing a little of his cool self"Y-yes brother, i?m alright but happened?" the little girl asked though then Van frowned and looked seriously at where the smoke caused by the explosion was"i will explain everything later...now go and hide somewhere else...it is dangerous here"he said, the girl just nodded and ran away.
> 
> "Hey you, i don?t know who are you but...If you were trying to get my attention...no, our  attention you were successful"Van said, seriousness reflected in his face"Damn, a lot of people is gathering around here that is why i didn?t want to make this job...we stand out too much"a voice of what apparently was a young man was heard by the blond and his team mates as from the smoke a white-haired guy with red eyes came out; he was wearing a black bottom, a red shirt and a black coat. A lollipop  in his mouth"Are you Fairy Tail mages? if so, get lost already"he said looking at kaiser, Van and Domu with his eye filled with indifference.
> 
> ...


Domu was surprised.

This man could see him?

"Uhhh, how can you see me?" Domu asked.

Van was still shocked at the man who had simply stopped such an attack with just sand. 

Not receiving an answer he assumed it must have to do with the sand. Sand why the sand, Domu really had to get back to his other 'missions'. Domu readied himself for combat, Sparks could already be seen arching through *Kaiser *and Van was already charging up a mighty wind. Domu had to make a move.

Domu dashed at the sand mage head on only to be greeted with sand but he activated femtocohesion allowing the sand to pass through him, totally immiscible to his body. Deactivating his magic Domu continued powering onward to his goal.

With Van being a strong medium-long range and *Kaiser* a medium-short range Domu had to get into his optimal combat range, extreme close combat.

Nearing the Phantom mage, spells bursting behind him Domu noticed disgusted looks coming his way.

His 'visibility' had returned and Domu was now battling naked and in plain sight.

Aside from the obvious issues this would cause the master, and eventually the large mage himself he decided to follow his streak of optimism for the day a try a 'unique' tactic.

Domu  closed the gap and now stood just in front of boy and putt on the right face for his new mental tactic. Raising his voice a few octaves Domu squealed in false delight.
 "Ooooh, boy you freed me from my curse this calls for a hug." 

His teammates, his opponent and all the townspeople present were not sure what to think of this announcement.

Basking in the reactions of the 'crowd' and using this distraction Domu activated gigadhesion on his arms. 

This would be no ordinary 'hug'.

Domu grinned, reading his strike, eyes oddly glittering.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 24, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Serena & Gilgamesh vs Tragor​
> “TOOOORAH!” Serena swung both her swords at Tragor, however he easily managed to block the strike with his own blade, and blew Serena back with another gust of air. Gilgamesh attempted to cut the man down from behind again, however Tragor rolled to the side, this battle was beginning to become annoying to him, although he wasn't having too many issues keeping up with the Fairy Tail mages, they proved to be much stronger and more resilient than he originally thought, this battle could become tricky if he didn't watch himself.
> 
> “You seem to be having quite a bit of trouble.” Gilgamesh stated flatly, having regained some of his composure after the previous attack on Satoru, mostly because he learned the wound wasn't fatal by Satoru regaining consciousness, although he wouldn't be actively participating in this battle, “Tell me something, what did you mean by me understanding you because we come from the same background?”
> ...



Things seemed to be getting worse and worse as time dragged on. Gilgamesh, who had finally regained most of his composure after observing that Satoru was doing all right, began to question whether this Phantom Lord mage was fighting Serena and him with his all or if he was simply buying time. Either way Gil opted to use the lesser of his many evils in this battle, his twin blades. The screaming of all the innocence on the streets hit his ears along with the hellish explosion not to far away from their building. This honestly wasn't good at all and even Gil himself started to lose some confidence...until.

A giant dome of powerful magic shaped and molded with lightning shone a bright light over the chaotic street. This power could only belong to the most powerful man in Fairy Tail, their very own guild master. The light from his dome was strangely symbolic to Gil as he observed the massive amount of magical power from it. The light cast from it allowed Gilgamesh to total regain his original composure and see this situation as something they could turn around in their favor.

"I have to admit, for a Phantom mage...I totally understand how you think." Gil said to the surprise of Serena as Tragor only gave a look that seemed to say "Oh do you?" "With my vast amount of riches, those of lower birth shouldn't even think of comparing themselves with me or even considering me their equal. I was born better and always will be better than them because of my vast amount of riches I have acquired." Gil spoke bluntly. "Though I believe as such, who am I to actually horde this over those of lesser wealth and birth? They themselves know they aren't my equal and may never well be so to push around those who can't defend themselves...speaks of total weakness to me." 

Gilgamesh wasn't a very complex guy, but his stance on certain matters were indeed strange. He believed and knew was better than others, but he refused to flaunt his assets or makes those who were already low feel lower than they already were. "I feel this could go into something deep about peoples character and what not, but sadly I'm terribly at these type of things so if you don't mind..." The giant crimson red wall that Gil had dubbed his "Gate of Babylon" appeared behind him as he pulled forth another weapon from his vast collection.

A finely crafted  revealed itself from the gate as Gil aimed the bow at the enemy in front of him. "For insulting one of my loves and attacking a friend...Please die" He said simply enough as he locked eyes with Tragor "Yew Bow." With it's name spoken The bow's powers began to materialize in the form of a number of roots that swarm around the target. The roots then take the form of a tree that subsequently bursts and withers.

*Hitrea*

It surprisingly looked...stunningly beautiful as she took a long and hard look at everything that was happening. The resulting explosions and the fire that followed behind them...was truly a beautiful sight. Fires so hot and wild, spread untamed as it razed nearby buildings and even people to the ground, steadily growing hotter and hotter as it was joined by other intense flames...

Actually that was her doing.

Once the explosion began to go off and chaos field the streets of all the injured and those trying to escape, Hitrea couldn't help, but think the flames needed to be bigger and burn brighter. Everything, in order to get their message across, needed to be reduced to absolute ashes and be burned asunder. Though despite what she thought...this body seemed to be appalled at her actions and even her spirit seemed a bit taken aback to the point that she had just been standing in one place for the longest time.

She had no idea what it was that was going on, but her spirit and this body, though in shock, seemed to be in agreeance on one thing that she couldn't bring herself to do even if she was given direct orders by her new guild master himself.

Harm the innocent.

The red haired woman walked the streets with the utmost confidence as chaos was about, those trying to escape and help those they know as they tripped over themselves and screamed to avoid incoming debris and the power magics that seemed to only make things worse in the area. She walked into the heart of most of the chaos as she stood nearby and watched as a group of people scurried together to try and escape, helping those that were injured. She carefully observed as they began to run pass her, when they suddenly stopped and looked on in horror.

Two of the nearby buildings began to collapse and fall toward their and Hitrea's way. She steadily observed as they all began to panic worse than before, some even began to cry, as they realized they had no way to escape. Just inches away were the debris of the buildings from introducing these people to the after life into a hellish color of red and yellow met their eyes as a woman began to walk toward them. The debris of the buildings were instantly reduced to nothing as they came into to connect with the woman's flames.

She spoke no words as she walked passed them with their eye locked onto her with utter shock. "I had no intention of saving your lives, you just happened to be in the right place at the right time." Hitrea spoke bitterly as with turning around as her retreating figure disappeared into another part of the city to observe more of what was going on.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 25, 2011)

cjones8612 said:


> Things seemed to be getting worse and worse as time dragged on. Gilgamesh, who had finally regained most of his composure after observing that Satoru was doing all right, began to question whether this Phantom Lord mage was fighting Serena and him with his all or if he was simply buying time. Either way Gil opted to use the lesser of his many evils in this battle, his twin blades. The screaming of all the innocence on the streets hit his ears along with the hellish explosion not to far away from their building. This honestly wasn't good at all and even Gil himself started to lose some confidence...until.
> 
> A giant dome of powerful magic shaped and molded with lightning shone a bright light over the chaotic street. This power could only belong to the most powerful man in Fairy Tail, their very own guild master. The light from his dome was strangely symbolic to Gil as he observed the massive amount of magical power from it. The light cast from it allowed Gilgamesh to total regain his original composure and see this situation as something they could turn around in their favor.
> 
> ...



Serena could hear them, the cries of the innocent people around them as the explosions went off, the sounds echoing in her ear, and molding together to sound almost like that of wounded animals, and she had to admit that for once the thought scared the hell out of her. She couldn't explain why, after all she had seen this kind of thing countless of times before when Shadow Vikings attacked numerous villages and had been relatively unaffected, however for some reason the sound of the civilians around her scared her more than it ever had before. Serena could see the smoke from the previous explosions that had gone off, the entire village falling into complete and utter chaos. Phantom Lord had probably planned this as well, Serena thought to herself, before the voice of Gilgamesh caught her attention.

?You know something..? Tragor smirked at the man in front of him, having heard his tale of how he believed himself to be better than the poor, but not going so far as to flaunt his assets around, Tragor couldn't quite wrap his mind around that, why wouldn't someone use that asset to their own advantage? The rich had money, and money equaled power, and who didn't want more power?

?You're a very strange man, Gilgamesh, I'm not sure I've met anyone like you.? Tragor waved his sword around as he saw Gilgamesh going to pull out a new weapon, ?We see eye to eye on some things, however on others we feel differently about them.? Tragor reached into his dimension, and pulled out another sword, ?Sword of Raging Fire, a sword that allows me to control and create fire.? Tragor swung the sword down, burning apart all the roots that the bow had made around him, ?I admit that right now I'm holding back, amongst the lower class Phantom Lord members I am one of the strongest, however compared to the Element 4 I am willing to admit I'm nothing short of trash.?

?One of the strongest?? Serena raised an eyebrow at that comment, she had been impressed earlier by Gilgamesh's speech, and couldn't find the words to speak until now, ?Then who would be the strongest among the normal Phantom Lord mages??

?It's a difficult question for me to be sure about.? Tragor grinned at the girl, ?I'd like to consider myself the strongest, but I have a hard time choosing between Asura, myself, and Shiki.? Tragor swung both his swords forward at the same time, ?Don't go getting the wrong idea though, with the exception of Team Neko when they aren't together, we're all pretty close together in strength.? A blast of fire and wind headed straight towards Serena and Gilgamesh.

?Like I'm going to let you do that!? Serena swung both her swords forward, creating a blast of ice and fire which canceled out Tragor's attack at the same time, ?Gilgamesh! Use that attack of yours one more time, I'm going to put an end to this right now.? As Serena said these words, her sword began to glow once more, preparing to enter an entirely new form altogether, a sword form which would later become a part of her name.



> *Hitrea*
> 
> She spoke no words as she walked passed them with their eye locked onto her with utter shock. "I had no intention of saving your lives, you just happened to be in the right place at the right time." Hitrea spoke bitterly as with turning around as her retreating figure disappeared into another part of the city to observe more of what was going on.


Asura walked along the now nearly demolished town, a devious grin formed on her face, she had taken care to avoid the fights of the other Phantom Lord members, currently she was searching for Rokura to see if he had contacted with the Master about whether or not he should intervene and show up himself, the answer to that question she wouldn't be sure about, however curiosity sparked her as she came upon the newly joined Phantom Lord mage known as Hitrea, her job had been to kill nosy civilians however she obviously didn't seem to be interested in doing that. Asura didn't really care about why she wasn't following orders, after all she had disobeyed a direct order to capture the Dragon Slayer even though she could have, mostly because she wanted to savor fighting him for later. A fourth explosion in the distance caught her attention for a moment, although she could obviously tell there had been five explosions already, one of them could not have been a part of the Lachriyma bombs that had been planted.

?So one of our own decided to go and destroy a building at his discretion.? Asura grinned to herself, and then decided to make her presence known to the new Phantom Lord mage, unaware that the golden Lachriyma she kept hidden inside her outfit on a necklace chain had unknowingly slipped out, ?Isn't life just grand when you're free?? Asura asked the mage with a smirk on her face, ?We've never followed the rules and regulations, and none of us trust anyone in the guild.? Asura's smirk turned into a grin, ?In fact some of us might have some.. issues with how Master Raidon runs the guild.?

?Say though, I wonder about something.? Asura scratched her head, ?Are you worried about that brother of yours, by chance? Satoru you said his name was, if I remember correctly.? Asura smiled slyly at Hitrea, ?Tragor is over there after all, and he's a very ruthless man, he may have even already attempted to cut down Satoru.. I wonder, if he actually succeeded, what would you do about that?? Asura spoke sincerely, and without a hint of having a trick question in mind, she truly wanted to know what Hitrea would do if her brother was cut down in battle.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 25, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> "That?s not your business kid, you two are annoying, specially this blue-haired brat"he said and kicked Staz, who was about to hit him from behind, in the gut sending the mage flying some meters away"You  are a wizard or not? do not try to take me on with a physical fight  because you will lose in the end, at least make this shitty job  entertaining"Aegis said. Staz just stood up after ecovering his breath"Okay, but then do not cry when you get beaten to a pulp"Staz said and then put his hands together, one of them was closed and the other was opened"Ice make: lance!"he  said and then ice lances were shot toward the enemy from the ground,  trying to impale him though Aegis skillfully avoided the attack.
> 
> "Not good enough, kid"the guy said and  ducked to dodge another attack from Loke, taking the guy from his arm  and throwing him against Staz, knocking down Novak as well"You rely too much in that guy, another stupid quality of your guild"he said, Staz and Loke stood up again."Huh?! Try to say that again and your skull will be smashed against the ground"the ce mage stated"I  will say it as many time as you want brat, your gild is stupid and you  too, the same with that girl that members of the guild attacked such a  pitiful girl"the declaration just made the guy even more angry, even though he was an ice mage he was pretty hot headed"You?re dead meat"Staz said and ran against Aegis, joining his hands he said"Ice make: claws" then his hands were covered with ice which took the shape of the claws of a lion"Hey, idiot! you are doing just what he wants you to do!"Loke said from behind though Staz wasn?t able to hear him.



?Wait just a second!? Loke grabbed Staz by the arm and pulled him backwards so that he could actually catch a hold of the attention of the man, ?I have a plan in mind, but I need you to actually be willing to focus in order to pull this plan of mine off.? Loke pulled Staz closer to him so he could actually whisper to him, ?Listen  to me, here's what I need you to do okay, I need you to use those claws  of yours to engage him in close combat, if I'm correct about your  magic, you should be able to make a clone out of yourself or something,  so while he's busy fighting you, you will make the clone.?

?How boring, are you really discussing a plan right now?? Aegis sighed at the Fairy Tail mages, ?Come  on already, I don't have all day to play around with weaklings here,  you're just wasting your time, nothing you can do will be able to affect  me.?

?Once you've made the clone, he'll try to strike at  you, and while he's surprised that you are a clone, I'll swoop in and  hit him from behind with one of my special attacks.? Loke smiled deviously at the ice mage, ?Oh,  and please don't tell Karina what attack I'm about to use, if she finds  out then she'll know my identity, and I don't want her to realize it  just yet.? Loke turned his attention back to the Phantom Lord mage, ?Alright we've got our plan set in motion.? Loke narrowed his eyes, ?_All I have to do is worry about if Staz's hyperactive attitude will ruin it or not._? Loke didn't have a whole lot of confidence in that not happening.

Karina, Drakor, and Mihoshi​ 
Karina ran through the town with Drakor not far in tow behind her, they had to find the others and end their fights immediately, if all of them ganged up on Phantom Lord mages one at a time, they could eventually scare them all out of the village, and hopefully things would be able to get back to normal for a change. Drakor didn't want to think about the possibility of anyone being seriously injured, but that thought ran through his head multiple times, damn that Phantom Lord bitch for tricking them so easily, she had just been stalling for time, and they hadn't even realized that fact to begin with.

?Eh?? Drakor's nose twitched, as he looked up to see someone soaring down towards them, ?It's Mihoshi! What's she doing here?!?

Mihoshi landed in front of the two mages, and fwipped out her pen in an instant, ?Aren't you guys suppose to be searching for other Phantom Lord mages?? Mihoshi questioned the two since they had left earlier.

?We found some, however they ended up tricking us, stalling for time while the town went to hell, we didn't even realize cause of some weird ability one of them had.? Drakor grit his teeth and clenched his fists together, ?Damn it all to hell, Karina should have realized that sooner.?

?Why are you putting the blame on me for?!? Karina yelled at Drakor, ?You didn't exactly think of that fact either, and I know you're not as dumb as you let on!? Karina turned her attention to Mihoshi, ?What exactly happened to the town??

?From what I learned of that Phantom Lord mage back there, there have been specific targets with lachriyma bombs planted inside of them, set to a delayed time explosion.? Mihoshi sighed through her mask, ?Most of the bombs have gone off while you have been distracted, and there are now three explosions remaining in the entire town.?

?So that's why we saw all the smoke coming from the town.? Drakor shook his head, ?Even with my nose we wouldn't be able to sniff out all the Lachriyma in time, we have to salvage what we can, and drive Phantom Lord back to where they came from.?

?He's right Mihoshi, their whole plan has been to drive the town into chaos.? Karina's eyes held a twinge of sadness in them, ?If we don't stop the fighting soon, the entire town is going to be crumbling in it's wake, and the Master seems to be busy doing some fighting of his own, so it's up to us to stop everyone else.?

?You're right, there's nothing more we can do, however I should warn you of this beforehand.? Mihoshi narrowed her eyes, ?I have reason to suspect the guild may have been targeted by Phantom Lord, so we can't take too long on doing the cleanup.? This day had slowly gone from horrible to Fairy Tail's own worst nightmare in a fairly short amount of time.


----------



## Wonder_Y (Jun 25, 2011)

Aki​His knuckles rapped sternly against the door. He was near to the center of town. This was the thirtieth door he'd knocked on since he'd entered the town.

"What do ya want?" Answered a man grumpily, he rubbed his eyes tiredly and seemed mostly asleep standing there at the door of his small home.

"Hi!" Shouted the younger man. "I'm a dutiful mage from Fairy Tale goodsir. My name is Aki Tsuki and i've travelled day and night to meet your request." Aki pushed a thin heavily lettered piece of paper into the man's face. It was far too close to read and it fluttered outwardly as the man sighed deeply.

"Listen sonny. I'm taking a nap. I've had a fair amount of work over the past two weeks and I'll be needing my sle..."

"This won't take long at all good sir. Just tell me where I can retrieve the Juneapples you requested and i'll be on my ..."
The door shut brusquely in the young man's face. It wasn't the first time this had happened, but his spirits remained high.

Stepping down into the street, he took in the row of houses situated on it, they were placed side by side and went on like that far into the horizon stopping short of a very large mountain. 

Trees were everywhere especially present in between the homes and they really served to block out the summer sunlight shining brightly above. He appreciated the momentary shade they provided as he continued his task.

"Oh, hello there Aki. Have you garnered any progress in respect to your endeavor." Most people would be alarmed by the sight Aki so casually shrugged off. A small wide-eyed amphibian with skin same coloring as the leaves on the trees above made his way over to him. It's tastes in clothing was very refined and it seemed to find great delight in swinging the cane held in it's grip. 

"No. But we should find them by the end of the night. All we have to do is keep looking."

"It alarms me, this wanton sense of direction of yours. Where would you be with out me, hmmmm? I do believe I've found who you're searching for just follow me."


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 25, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?Wait just a second!? Loke grabbed Staz by the arm and pulled him backwards so that he could actually catch a hold of the attention of the man, ?I have a plan in mind, but I need you to actually be willing to focus in order to pull this plan of mine off.? Loke pulled Staz closer to him so he could actually whisper to him, ?Listen  to me, here's what I need you to do okay, I need you to use those claws  of yours to engage him in close combat, if I'm correct about your  magic, you should be able to make a clone out of yourself or something,  so while he's busy fighting you, you will make the clone.?
> 
> ?How boring, are you really discussing a plan right now?? Aegis sighed at the Fairy Tail mages, ?Come  on already, I don't have all day to play around with weaklings here,  you're just wasting your time, nothing you can do will be able to affect  me.?
> 
> ?Once you've made the clone, he'll try to strike at  you, and while he's surprised that you are a clone, I'll swoop in and  hit him from behind with one of my special attacks.? Loke smiled deviously at the ice mage, ?Oh,  and please don't tell Karina what attack I'm about to use, if she finds  out then she'll know my identity, and I don't want her to realize it  just yet.? Loke turned his attention back to the Phantom Lord mage, ?Alright we've got our plan set in motion.? Loke narrowed his eyes, ?_All I have to do is worry about if Staz's hyperactive attitude will ruin it or not._? Loke didn't have a whole lot of confidence in that not happening.


*Who?s the fool now?"*​Staz listened to Loke carefully despite his desire to go and wipe out the guy, the plan was easy, the ice mage would be the distraction and then Loke would try to go and finish Aegis. the blue-haired teenager frowned before sighing"*Sigh* geez...I will only do it because we need to settle this but i don?t like ya giving the finishing blow...I will try to smash him to pieces from the beginning, I think going serious from the start is a better distraction"he said only for Loke to hear him"Okay now Phantom scum sorry for make ya wait...here I go!"Staz yelled out at Aegis and rushed towards the mage with the sword"Hmp, again a direct attack? you aren?t funny kid"the Phantom Lord mage said before jumping above Staz and then fall back trying to kick him on the head.

Jumping back the Fairy Tail wizard avoided the kick and instantly jumped forward once again launching a blow with his claws though Aegis deflected the arm of the boy and then kicked him in the gut"I told you that a melee fight would be my victory"he stated sure of himself though then a new attack made him to step back now with a scratch that actually was able to pierce only a little through his armor-like "clothes"."You sure are an impatient guy....such a nuisance."

Behind them Loke was looking how the fight was being developed"That fool is barely keeping up with the battle rhythm of that moron, and the guy hasn?t showed an opening yet"he said watching the fight.

"Shut up! Time to be serious!"Staz said and then his claws disappeared as he forot for a second what the plan was all about"Ice make: Eagle!"he shouted and then five ice eagles appeared  and flew against Aegis who easily avoided 3 of them though when the other two were about to strike, they were destroyed by a sword"Man to be able to make me draw my sword"he said calm, all of these still with a few people of the town hiding and watching from the distance the fight"hmm....Let?s prove it"he said and then created once again his ice claws on his hands.

Aegis looked at this not amused at all and then looked at Loke"You sure have it hard with an idiot like that"he said and then blocked skillfully Staz?s attack which was aiming to pierce through his stomach"You are weak Kid!"he shouted and then hit Staz who endured the attack using his claws to resist the attack. After that some moments passed with the ice mage trying to land hits that were avoided, deflected or barely scratched the man.

"This is boring!"Aegis stated and then kicked Staz in mid air against the ruins of what were once the house of the boy, without even waiting a little Staz came out from the ruins of his house and attacked Aegis frontally"Fool"he said and waved his sword horizontally cutting Staz in half though for his surprise the guy he just killed turned into ice and the broke"What the..." from behind Loke was already rushing to hit Aegis.

Inside the rubble, Staz was smiling "Heh, ice make: ice dummy...Who?s the fool now?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 25, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> Staz listened to Loke carefully despite his desire to go and wipe out the guy, the plan was easy, the ice mage would be the distraction and then Loke would try to go and finish Aegis. the blue-haired teenager frowned before sighing"*Sigh* geez...I will only do it because we need to settle this but i don?t like ya giving the finishing blow...I will try to smash him to pieces from the beginning, I think going serious from the start is a better distraction"he said only for Loke to hear him"Okay now Phantom scum sorry for make ya wait...here I go!"Staz yelled out at Aegis and rushed towards the mage with the sword"Hmp, again a direct attack? you aren?t funny kid"the Phantom Lord mage said before jumping above Staz and then fall back trying to kick him on the head.
> 
> Jumping back the Fairy Tail wizard avoided the kick and instantly jumped forward once again launching a blow with his claws though Aegis deflected the arm of the boy and then kicked him in the gut"I told you that a melee fight would be my victory"he stated sure of himself though then a new attack made him to step back now with a scratch that actually was able to pierce only a little through his armor-like "clothes"."You sure are an impatient guy....such a nuisance."
> 
> ...



“I figured you would say as much.” Loke grinned at the Ice Make mage, he didn't care if the man went all out from the beginning, as long as he remembered the core goal of the plan, he didn't exactly care how the whole thing went down, and then Staz charged forward to begin the battle. Staz tried to nail the mage with one of his claws, however Aegis easily jumped above it, and attempted to nail him with a kick to the head, but Staz wouldn't be having any of that, and instantly went on the attack after dodging the kick, however Aegis deflected the attack, and sent a kick to Stza's gut, but the brat just wouldn't stay down for very long, Loke could most definitely use that tenacity of his to their advantage.

“That fool is barely keeping up with the battle rhythm of the other guy, and he hasn't even shown an opening yet.” Loke smirked when Staz told him to shut up, and then used his next attack which sent five ice eagles flying towards Aegis who managed to avoid three of them, and then cut down two with his sword.

“Oh I don't know about that.” Loke smirked at Aegis as he prepared to make his move, and Staz charged forward with a flurry of attacks that Aegis easily dodged, blocked, or parried. After getting bored of going through the motions, Aegis kicked Staz in the gut, and at the moment Loke took the opportunity to charge forward. Aegis cut down through Staz, however it proved to be a feint as Staz had use his signature clone technique, the Ice Make Dummy as he called it.

“Who's really the idiot here?!” Loke shouted, and pulled his fist backwards, “*Regulus Twister!*” Loke spun around, and slammed himself into the guy, light coming from his ring, and twirling upward in a spinning motion along with Aegis, who had now gone spiraling up into the air, and then came crashing back down to the ground, “Don't you dare underestimate mages of Fairy Tail.” Loke pulled his fist upward, and adjusted the ring on his hand.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 25, 2011)

*Staz, Loke, Aegis*

Moments after the impact Aegis manged to stand up, the attack damged him but not at a point where he couldn?t keep fighting"Not bad at all, a shame that I need to leave now brats...Though I will make sure that we fight again and in that moment I will destroy you with my power"Aegis said before jumping and then starting to run, disappearing from the Fairy tail mage?s sight.2Tsk he escaped". 

"Hooo, so that was the technique you don?t want me to tell karina about?"the blue-haired guy asked while approaching to loke"I don?t see why you don?t want her to know about it, what is so special about it?"he asked again and then an idea crossed his mind"D-don?t tell me... you..."he said, Loke looked at him kind of surprised, he never expected that this fool would discover him"You are a magical beast who has fallen in love with karina and you don?t want her to know about that ugly, monstrous and disgusting appearance of yours!!!"he shouted in shock pointing at loke.

An enormous vein appeared on the head of the spirit"I knew it! no human could get all those chicks and have them peacefully accept you dating with all of them at the same time!!! hohoho wait for the guild when they hear this, that Loke is a damn ugly beast!"he said pointing at the sky.

PUNCH! KICK!!....the sound of something being hit was heard as for one moment to another Staz was on the ground all bruised and with an enormous bump on his head from where smoke was coming out...he deserved it"Shut up already!"he said and started to walk in another direction"That asshole..."he said before recovering and rubbing his bump only to go after Loke once the pain was gone.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 26, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> Domu was surprised.
> 
> This man could see him?
> 
> ...



Van, Kai and Domu VS Krut

The other two mages stood back, Van's sister safely behind him shielded from any possible attack by her brother. Meanwhile Domu was preparing to take on Phantom Lord's sand mage.

"How about we hurry up and get this over with."Kai spoke up, he had enough and stepped forward, intenting to get involved as well. He placed his hand in front of his chest and after his magic seal appeared his sword rose from his chest in a burst of light. At the same time a gauntlet formed over his other hand. This was the exent of his Knightmage magic mastery.

The oversized was briefly raised in the air, before smashing into the road beneath Kai's feet. AS he stepped closer to the sand mage, the sword was dragged along with him, a piercing screech heard as the metal scraped across the pavement.

"Kai look out!"Standing a little away from it all, Van was able to spot a threat coming from the roof of a nearby building. Several projectiles were launched toward the blond mage, and as he spun around his sword in an attempt to shield himself with Caliburn, Van managed to deflect the projectiles with an "Magic Wind Palm!"

The projectiles embedded themselves in the pavement and the brick of buildings, now stationary they could be identified as.
"Bones?"Kai queried while looking up to figure out where the bones came from. On top of the building stood a woman, even from a distance, there was something familiar about her.

*"I figured I'd give you some back up, Krut!"*She yelled to her fellow PL mage before pointing down and ordering her ghostly familiar to. "*Possess the bones and destroy those Fairies"* The shadowy creature seemed to split into several pieces before each sliver dove into a seperate bone. A second later all of the bones dug themselves out and started to collect themselves, forming a single creature. 

When finished it appeared those projectiles launched before, had been three pairs of skeletons, as now an 8 ft tall monstrosity stood before them, three of everything due to the multitude of parts used to create this creature. Three heads peering into three seperate directions, six legs keeping it up and the six arms riddled across the creature's torso clutched various bones that seemingly been left spare during it's creation. Most notably two spines seemed to be used as whips.

It appeared as if this battle was becoming a bit more tricky than anticipated, you had the sand mage and now also this bone creature together with that mage that spawned it.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 26, 2011)

*The Two Guild Masters*
"_*Kainen Raidon and Isham Graneel... which Master is the superior mage..?!*_"​











“Things have gone even better than I expected.” Raidon looked over the town of Magnolia with a grin on his face, the chaos among the village had been incredible, the guild he lead had gone above and beyond what he expected of them in the first place. Raidon of course only had one purpose in coming here, to meet the man the previous master of Phantom Lord once knew, Fairy Tail's Guild Master Isham Graneel. He had heard many things about the man, including the fact that he was a Dragon Slayer, Raidon had been wanting to see one in action for a while now.

“The next three explosions should happen soon, Master.” Rokura appeared behind Raidon, he had previously used one of his non battle cards to allow the man entry into Magnolia Town, after all Raidon had his own plans in all of this, and he was the only amongst the guild who could hope to compete with the Fairy Tail Master.

“Excellent work, Rokura.” Raidon smirked at the younger mage, “You and your sister have done well, I no longer have reason to have any regret about this.” Raidon could feel the presence of the man nearby, fighting with two of his own Element 4 mages, “Now then, I believe I have some business to attend to. Go find your sister, and use the “Calling” card to alert everyone that the time to leave will be soon.”

“At your command, Master.” Rokura pulled out the card that Raidon had specifically directed him to use, and then disappeared to go find Asura.

“Well then Isham, I believe it's about time we meet face to face.” Raidon disappeared in a flash of Lightning as he headed off in the direction that he could feel Isham's magical power from.

The Battle Stopping Trio










​ 
“Holy moly, what in the hell is that power?!” Drakor's eyes widened immensely as a new magical presence on par with the Master suddenly appeared out of nowhere, “Could that be the Phantom Lord Guild Master?! He's not really going to fight our Guild Master here, is he?!”

“This situation is getting worse by the minute.” Karina yelled as she felt the power of Raidon, “If those two fight seriously here, the entire town will be destroyed for sure!”

“Where the hell is everyone else?!” Mihoshi grit her teeth behind her mask as she started to speed up her flying speed a little bit, they had been moving for hours now, and had been unable to find anyone else amongst the guild fighting in the village, however the only thing they could do is follow some of the destruction back to it's source, “I don't suppose this day could get any worse, could it?” KABOOOOOOOOM! Another explosion in the distance told her otherwise, “I just had to go and write that, didn't I?”

Kainen Raidon Strikes!​ 
“What's this?!” Isham's head suddenly snapped up as an incredible power headed towards their direction, he narrowed his eyes, he knew immediately who this power belonged to, “Kainen Raidon, so you've finally shown yourself have you?” Isham prepared himself for the arrival of the Phantom Lord Guild Master, he had heard many things about the man, but this would be their first meeting face to face, “I can not fathom why he would go to such lengths.”

 “Well you won't need to fathom for much longer, now will you, Isham Graneel?” A flash of lightning landed on the ground in front of him, and it cleared up to reveal Raidon standing in front of the Master, the two Element Four mages behind him, “Ut and Matilda, you have done well in attempting to hold this man off, however there is no need for your presence here anymore.” Raidon smirked without looking back at the two, “If you stay here, you will only be incinerated in our fight.”

“So you are Kainen Raidon.” Isham stated calmly, no emotion showing in his eyes just yet, “I must admit I did not expect someone of your stature to be so young, now then would you care to explain to me just what you think you are doing, youngling?”












“Making a name for my guild, which is what the old man wanted me to do in the first place.” Raidon crossed his arms as he looked at Isham, “The problem is that you happen to be standing in the way of me doing that, so I figured if I planned to make my guild the strongest, I must first take out all the opposition.”

“Do you realize you've made a grave mistake?” Isham grit his teeth at Raidon, just how insolent could one person become after obtaining the title of Guild Master? “I heard your story, and if you think that the council will just sit idly by, and not put any research into what happened here, you are sadly mistaken.” Isham shook his head, “It is sad to see someone so young put such incredible strength to waste.” Isham formed lightning in his hand, “The time for talking is over, I am going to put an end to this war right now.”

“Don't be so rash old man, I already know my plan isn't perfect, but it will work for now, I can just conceive of a better one later.” Raidon also began forming lightning in his own hand, causing Isham's eyes to widen, “We are both Lightning Mages, and while it's true that you can consume most lightning, mine is the power of a lost magic just as yours is.” Raidon laughed as he looked at Isham, “As long as I use my spells wisely, I shouldn't have any trouble competing with you in combat!” Raidon charged towards Isham, with his fist covered in lightning now.

“I see, so you believe that you can defeat me with Lightning that is simply Lost Magic.” Isham allowed his own lightning to cover his fist, “Well then shall we test that theory out?” Isham charged forward at Raidon with the exact same timing that Raidon charged forward at him, “I warn you though, not one person has ever invoked my wrath and ended up surviving it!” Isham and Raidon's fist collided at the same time, creating a massive explosion of lightning that lit up the entire town, and destroyed the buildings nearby.​


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 26, 2011)

*Van, Kai and Domu vs Krut and Shiki*

Van looked up to see the bone creature and it?s master or to be more exact creator, a very weird woman was there to back up the sand mage that was giving them some problems already"This is exciting, two trouble makers against us three..."he said and smiled, the rage of before disappeared making Van able to analyze calmly the situation they were in, they were fighting against a sand mage who for some reason had no interest and interest at the same time in them and then they had this woman who was controlling a bone creature, they needed to think up a plan before the fight were to go farther and affect in a very negative form the town...."Wait, the town?"he said to himself noticing something as far as he knows probably most part of the guild would already be fighting, inside the town.

"Uh? I don?t need that hug of you"Krut said frowning, his attitude completely calm, almost bored or maybe pissed because these guys were talking too much. Suddenly sand came out from his body  and created a large ball of sand which trapped Domu inside"I would make you stay there for a while but...I have no intention of letting any of you leave unharmed"he said before pointing at the ground as the _sand bomb_, the attack he just used crashed against it. After that the red-eyed Phantom Lord mage looked at Shiki his fellow Phantom lord member"Shiki you are late"he said.

"crap"he said and then used his hand as if it were a gun, gathering the wind in his fingertip "air shot"he said and fired a mid sized bullet of air which forced Krut to jump near of Shiki"Domu, kai...We can?t let this fight go farther...The town will be destroyed If we over do it!"he said to his team mates"Hey Shiki what will we do? these guys discovered the plan"


----------



## Cjones (Jun 26, 2011)

*Gilgamesh/Satoru*

_"I let my guard down, but like hell if something like this will finish me off."_ Satoru laid up against the counter of the kitchen from the apartment. The fight hadn't gone to far out, but just enough that he was in no danger of their attacks. 

That was probable Gilgamesh doing. 

The sound of lightning cracking filled the area Satoru was in as he gasped, beginning to heal the wound that was inflicted on him. "Tch, I'll make sure not to end up like this again."

_"Impressive, Tragor's sword burned through the roots caused by Yew, can't say I'm surprised though."_ Casting his gaze over toward his wounded friend, Satoru. Gilgamesh observed his condition. He was alright for the most part, his breathing seemed to have calmed down and looked as if he had begun healing his wound. As long as he was alright he could continue to concentrate on his foe before him. _"If his sister hates me now...I can only imagined if he died on my watch."_ Gil thought to himself as his eyes turned back toward Tragor. He still held his bow aimed and ready to shoot.

_"Let's see I didn't ensnare him with the roots how about I just shoot the arrow then?"_ He continued to ponder to himself as Serena took her turn at him. The Yew bows arrow ability would work, but he had honestly never shot it without first catching his target with the roots.

“Gilgamesh! Use that attack of yours one more time, I'm going to put an end to this right now.”

She seemed pretty fired up. "Yes madam, one ever growing tree coming up." Focusing his magical energy the bow began to glow once more. It's power once again began materialize in the form of a number of roots as they burst forth from the light at the center of the bow, beginning to cover a large part of the area as they gained speed to overtake Tragor.

*Hitrea*

Her silent walk through this destroyed city was interrupted by one of her new companions from Phantom Lord. The woman talked of how free it was to be in this guild and how none really trusted another. Hitrea could agree it was nice not to be held down by such silly rules as those in Fairy Tail. This guild allowed her to do as she pleased for the moment and would even allow her the chance to seek her revenge. Though Hitrea kept silent as she talked, until two very odd things happened.

The first happened as Hitrea quietly observed Asura as she spoke, A necklace, unbeknownst to her it seemed, had fell to the charred ground beneath them. Hitrea eyed the mysterious object from the corner of her eye. A normal necklace was of no importance, but what hung from it was very unique in itself. "It's very similar to Lachriyma, but Golden?" As she thought about this the second odd thing happened, she asked her a very peculiar question.

“Are you worried about that brother of yours, by chance? Satoru you said his name was, if I remember correctly.” Asura smiled slyly at Hitrea, “Tragor is over there after all, and he's a very ruthless man, he may have even already attempted to cut down Satoru.. I wonder, if he actually succeeded, what would you do about that?” 

Indeed how would she react about that. Satoru embraced the laws of Fairy Tail while she despised them. He was readily pick up arms against those who would threaten this city and the guild. Though the thought had crossed her mind in the short amount of time that has passed since joining, she hadn't put much thought into it until now. The red head turned around to look Asura in the face as she thought of her answer. Her expression didn't seem like one who had an ulterior motive in asking her such a question, but one could never be so sure.

Friends could easily become enemies and enemies could easily become friends, but those who were neither, instead just caught in the middle, were much more harder to judge.

So Hitrea simply smiled at her. The smile was inviting, very soft and warm a direct contrast to the bitter look she wore on her features just a few seconds ago. Her mouth opened in a sigh before she softly spoke "I need not worry about such things, as Satoru would never allow himself to be killed no matter who or what it is. Though I would say the better question is..." She spoke sweetly as she walked and bent down directly next to Asura.

The air between the two was kind of tense before, but now she could feel how awkward it had gotten as she picked up the object she spotted earlier from the off the ground. Hitrea was positive now that it was Lachriyma, as she let the band hang between her fingers that held this golden mystery.

"Just what were you doing with this little gem?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 26, 2011)

cjones8612 said:


> *Gilgamesh/Satoru*
> 
> _"I let my guard down, but like hell if something like this will finish me off."_ Satoru laid up against the counter of the kitchen from the apartment. The fight hadn't gone to far out, but just enough that he was in no danger of their attacks.
> 
> ...



?I don't know what you're planning, but if it didn't work the last time, exactly how is it going to work now?!? Tragor pulled the Sword of Raging Fire back, ?No matter how many roots you send at me, I'll just end up burning through them all without an issue.? Tragor swung the sword forward, and once again the roots started to burn away, however the flames distracted Tragor's attention from the glow of Serena's sword, and Tragor prepared to swing his next sword forward, the Sword of the White Dragon, however the movement of a shape caught his attention from the corner of his eye, and suddenly Serena ended up on top of him, equipped with a new form of her sword, ?What the hell is that?!?

?The sword that's going to end this battle and wake you up from your idiocy!? Serena swung the sword forward at Tragor, ?*MELFORCE!*? A burst of air shot out of the sword, and slammed directly into Tragor, knocking him backwards into the kitchen, causing him to slam into the table in the kitchen breaking it apart easily, ?That was for what you did to Satoru.?

?Damn that bitch has gotten even stronger in battle.? Tragor slowly managed to pull himself back up to his feet, even with his current status of being able to dual wield, he would not be able to beat the two of them together at once, ?What the hell?? Tragor looked up to see Rokura standing in front of him, ?Rokura what the hell are you doing here??

?Who is that?? Serena raised an eyebrow at the newcomer, she didn't know where he came from, however Tragor had called him by the name Rokura.

?Master's Orders, I am using the Joker's Calling card in order to contact you.? Rokura stated emotionlessly, ?Master Raidon has entered combat with Isham Graneel, Fairy Tail's own master, he has ordered all other mages to withdraw as the plan has already been completed.? BOOOOOM! Another  explosion occurred in the background simultaneously, meaning that the final explosion out of the homes had occurred, the only target that remained left to be attacked was the Fairy Tail Guild, which would soon fall victim to the blast as well.

?Well I'll be damned, ain't that a sight to see.? Tragor smirked as he zipped out of the building and to the top of the building, ?You get lucky today suckers, you won't have to see me at my maximum power.? Tragor zipped off and away from the two, ?I hope you enjoyed having Gilgamesh's help this time around Serena, you won't be getting that help the next time we meet.?

?Wait a minute, who the hell said you could leave?!? Serena yelled at the bastard, and then turned her attention to where Rokura had been standing just a minute ago, however he had disappeared, ?Holographic Projection??



> So Hitrea simply smiled at her. The smile was inviting, very soft and warm a direct contrast to the bitter look she wore on her features just a few seconds ago. Her mouth opened in a sigh before she softly spoke "I need not worry about such things, as Satoru would never allow himself to be killed no matter who or what it is. Though I would say the better question is..." She spoke sweetly as she walked and bent down directly next to Asura.
> 
> The air between the two was kind of tense before, but now she could feel how awkward it had gotten as she picked up the object she spotted earlier from the off the ground. Hitrea was positive now that it was Lachriyma, as she let the band hang between her fingers that held this golden mystery.
> 
> "Just what were you doing with this little gem?"


?Really? I suppose that's true, isn't it?? Asura grinned at the mage, ?These fairies are just too damn stubborn for their own good, they don't know the meaning of giving up.? Asura turned her attention to the sky, which had become slightly hazed over by the smoke from the buildings in the town, and then another explosion in the background went off, ?It sounds almost like fireworks going off in the distance, such a beautiful sound that is.? Asura's attention had suddenly been recalled to Hitrea as she twiddled something between her hands, questioning exactly what Asura had been doing with such a gem.

?T.. That's..!? Asura's eyes went wide, and she immediately snatched the band from Hitrea's hand, wrapping it around her neck, and stuffing the Golden Lachriyma back down into her outfit, ?That's not something.. you should have seen..? Asura looked away from Hitrea, she didn't want to explain her past to the woman, ?I don't want to talk about.. where I got it from.. but I can't hand it over to anyone.. if it falls into the wrong hands.. it could be the key to the destruction of this world..?

?Of course you would have let her seen it, you moron.? Rokura's voice caught the attention of the two, it sounded slightly more emotional than before, ?I thought we agreed never to let anyone see those two Lachriyma at any cost?? Rokura's eyes narrowed at his sister, ?I swear, sometimes your dense attitude gets us into trouble more often than it should.?

?Shut your trap!? Asura glared at her brother, which caused him to go back into his emotionless state, ?I swear that's the most talkative you've been in forever, why do you only respond with emotion when it comes to the Lachriyma?? Asura sighed, and turned her attention back to Hitrea, ?You must never tell anyone we have these Lachriyma, not even Master Raidon, I don't want to think about what would happen if he found out the truth behind them.?


----------



## gumby2ms (Jun 27, 2011)

Domu,* Kai* and Van vs *Shiki* and Krut​
Domu spit the sand form his mouth, frustrated at his inability to stay close to the freaky little Phantom Lord mage let alone get inside his twisted little mind.

Krut simply glared back at him, maybe he did mess with him a little but not nearly as much as he desired to with that gambit. 

Looking towards the skeletal monstrosity that now bore down on *Kai *and Van, Domu recognized a face.

It was the woman he had just ran into, not even five minutes ago.

She was a Phantom Lord mage?

Figuring his combat 'gear' would probably disturb this new mage better then the ever nonchalant Krut, Domu decided to focus his attacks on her. 

 Before he could move to attack, Van called out to him. "Domu, Kai...We can?t let this fight go farther...The town will be destroyed If we over do it!" 

Domu couldn`t agree more. The bombings were enough, then there was fighting across the city along with the huge `battle of the thunder gods`going on between the guild-masters. We had to do this quick. 

Looking up at his three headed opponent and it's brunette controller, Domu tried to figure out how to battle while preserving the town and the onlooking residents.

Figuring Van could handle the sand mage and keep his attacks in check with his own element, Domu turned to* Kai* and nodded towards *Shiki.* 
"So what you figure?"

"Who do you want to take on the beast? or the beauty?" 

As he and *Kai* considered the options, he repeated Van's reminder "You heard Van, Kai, we have to do this as fast and clean as possible."
--------------------
Grayfield and his companions had just finished tying a pair on wyvern's tails together and locking them into a storage shed when they felt the mighty surge of electric magical power coming from the two masters fighting.

Remembering his assignment, Grayfield lead his team towards the battle.

Arriving to the battlefield now covered in ash and humming in electrical current, Grayfield signaled Ned And Cerceil to pick up Ut and Matilda respectively.

Ut questioned Ned. "Can't I stay and observe this?" 

But Ned was surprisingly competent today and simply replied his orders to the redhead "When the masters begin to fight, as Raidon planned, my job is to extract you from the area." 

"Master said it was a very high priority or something like that." Ned added with a shrug.

Ut felt wary of this statement but let it pass as he watched what he could while he was carried off.

Grayfield watched the young exceed carry away the weary element four before turning to leave when something caught his eye. Isham, the Fairy Tail master, could seemingly peer straight through his illusions. It seemed Isham was looking right at him. Terrified by such thoughts Grayfield pushed the throttle up on his 'lachryma-powered flight assist' and quickly cathing up to Cerceil and Ned.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 27, 2011)

*A Superb Guild Master*
"_*If you believe in me.. I will protect this guild with my life..!!*_"










​

*Lightning Dragon's Roar!* Isham shouted as he let the whirling blast of lightning burst forth from his mouth straight at Raidon, who only looked on at the attack with a menacing grin, *Inzauma's Fury: Explosion!* Raidon let forth a blast of lightning which collided with Isham's lightning, and canceled out the attacks, *Not quite finished yet! Inazuma's Fury: Cremation!* Raidon charges up Lightning in his fist, and charges directly towards Isham at incredible speeds.


*Lightning Dragon's Exploding Fist!* Isham collides his fist with Raidon's, once again canceling out their attacks, and creating a huge burst of light as a result, and Isham jumps away from the Phantom Lord master, *Lightning Dragon's Halbred!* Isham creates a Halbred with immense power, and tosses it directly at Raidon, *Inazuma's Fury: Destruction!* Raidon launches a powerful bolt of lightning to counter the Halbred, neither of the two Guild Masters have yet to gain an advantage over the other person.


I must admit I'm fairly impressed. Isham noted with some sort of newfound respect for the Phantom Lord Guild Master, Despite the fact that I know what you're after, I have not met anyone who could challenge me equally in combat for a long time, I must commend you for such an accomplishment. Isham sighed, I wish you would have used such power for a good cause, you would have made an excellent role model for the younger mages.


Spare me your lectures old man, it's far too late to simply back out of this now. Raidon flexed his arm, even though they both used Lightning Magic, he had actually managed to burn his arm against some of Isham's attacks, I will give you credit though, I underestimated you because of your age, even though you're this old, you're still giving me a decent fight. Raidon shook his head sadly, It's a shame this will have to come to an end, I was actually beginning to enjoy myself.


Come to an end, what exactly do you mean by that? Isham raised an eyebrow at the Phantom Lord mage, I know you have some kind of plan, I thought you had already finished executing it with that final explosion though.


I see, you chose this part of the town on purpose. Raidon laughed at Isham, now he understood the Master's choice of location, Since no one lives here, you could go all out in this location without having to worry about harming innocent bystanders. Raidon's face suddenly became very stoic, I'm sorry to have to tell you this, however very soon that guild of yours will stand as a beacon of light no longer.


What did you say? Isham gave the man an icy glare, You are trying to speak ill about my guild once more?!










​


No I'm not trying to speak ill of your guild, in fact I'm fairly surprised at their teamwork, they managed to defeat all of my men.  Raidon grinned at Isham, a grin that almost looked sadistically victorious in nature, I'm asking you why haven't you figured it out yet? Where the last Lachriyma Bombs are planted at.


Isham's eyes widened as suddenly something dawned on him, the explosions had obviously been caused by Explosive Lachriyma, with the exception of one of them that is, Isham had expected as much they would try to accomplish something of that level, however something puzzled him about all of this, it seemed rather awkward for them to go to such lengths when fighting would cause enough chaos as it is, however the Explosive Lachriyma on the houses had just been a trick all along, and while the ideal of creating chaos in the city had been Phantom Lord's original plan, they obviously had an ulterior motive in all of this, Isham gritted his teeth as veins started to sprout across his incredibly small body, You bastard.. the Guild Building..


You underestimated the scope of our plan. Raidon began to laugh furiously, Of course creating chaos around the town had been what we originally intended! Your mages didn't take too long to realize that, so I'll have to commend them for that, it means they've passed the Test of Strength! Raidon brought his arm and clenched his fist in front of him, There is another goal I am aiming for though, I am also looking to inflict the ultimate form of demoralization! I can not do that simply by having you and your mages cause chaos within the very town you reside! Oh no, I needed to destroy something much closer to home, something that held important memories to you. Raidon grinned wickedly at Isham, Fairy Tail's home being brought down before their own eyes, in addition to harming civilians within their own town, that would be the ultimate form of demoralization! I will win this battle by simply breaking the spirit of your guild!










​


SILENCE! YOU IMPUTENT WHELP! Isham charged at Raidon with a speed that surprised him, and nailed him with an incredibly powerful fist of lightning that sent him flying backwards into multiple buildings, with the last building crashing in on top of him, DO YOU REALLY THINK YOU CAN BREAK THE SPIRIT OF FAIRY TAIL SO EASILY?! Isham rushed forward towards the area Raidon crashed into, lightning crackling around him, THIS PROVES THAT NOT ONLY DO YOU NOT UNDERSTAND A SINGLE THING ABOUT OUR GUILD, YOU DON'T EVEN UNDERSTAND THE MOST IMPORTANT CONCEPT OF LIFE!


Is that a fact?! Raidon burst out of the rubble with lightning crackling around himself as well, and charged directly towards Isham, THEN WHY DON'T YOU EXPLAIN TO ME WHAT THE MOST IMPORTANT CONCEPT IN LIFE IS! Raidon and Isham slammed into each other head first, creating a flurry of lightning around the area, WHAT DO YOU KNOW ABOUT THIS WORLD, OLD MAN?! HOW CAN YOU SAY YOU KNOW THE MOST IMPORTANT CONCEPT OF LIFE SO EASILY?!


DESTROYING A BUILDING WILL NOT BREAK THE SPIRIT OF FAIRY TAIL! Isham slammed Raidon with a punch knocking him backwards, MEMORIES ARE NOT HELD BY MATERIAL THINGS SUCH AS A BUILDING! THEY ARE HELD IN THE HEARTS OF THOSE WHO LIVE IN THAT BUILDING! Isham placed his hand out in front of him, AS THE GUILD MASTER OF FAIRY TAIL, I CANNOT LOSE TO A MAN WHO DOES NOT UNDERSTAND SUCH A SIMPLE CONCEPT!* LIGHTNING DRAGON'S CANNON!* Isham allowed the condensed ball of lightning to once again shoot outward.


THAT'S A PATHETIC SPEECH YOU'VE GIVEN THERE! Raidon placed his hand out in front of him as the blast of lightning charged towards him, YOU CAN'T POSSIBLY UNDERSTAND WHAT I'M DOING, OLD MAN! Raidon charged up Lightning in his hand, *INAZUMA'S FURY: THUNDER GOD'S DESTRUCTION!* Inazuma allowed the huge blast of lightning to go charging towards Isham own attack, I AM PHANTOM LORD'S GUILD MASTER! I CAN NOT LOSE TO TRASH LIKE YOU!


The two attacks collided together, and created a huge dome of lightning which dwarfed that of the previous dome Isham had created with his own attack previously. The massive dome lit up the entire town to such an extent that some people even miles away from Magnolia could see the flash from the attack, and slowly yet surely the dome began to slowly recede, however the fate of the two Guild Masters is still left unknown for the time being.​


----------



## Wonder_Y (Jun 27, 2011)

"Really." Complained the Toad. "Are you going to be this way the entire," he drew out 'entire' a bit "time we're here. You always seem so jumpy when we're away from that guild you're so fond of."

"Don't complain." Said Aki who'd by this point grown a little annoyed. "Wasn't it you who said: A gentleman always pays his debts. Be patient, it shouldn't take us that long to finish this."

He gazed around, they were nowhere near the town he'd just spent the day rambling through. They'd entered a more secluded location, one with more trees and well-maintained pathways. It didn't take much thought at all to understant it was an upscale area.

"By the way Anu, we've been walking for quite some time. Towards where and whom are you taking me."

"Well." He cleared his throat in that consciously self-important way he did before a diatribe. "Earlier today. After we'd splitten paths and you'd set about your task of prudently knocking on each and every door you came across, I took a small break. We'd been travelling all day long and I'd grown a considerable appetite for something light and refined, thinking perhaps Creme Brulee. Ribbit. But alas there were no such establishments from which my appettite could be repleted. Ribbit. So I set about town on a search and by my honor I vowed not to leave until I'd found at least one civil establishment to shower with my good graces. Simple, right? Alas, my journey was an arduous one. I was oft stopped dead in my tracks by the oddly devised archetecture that seemed Shirotsume's signature, not wanting to see anymore, I leapt upon a carriage providently supplied with cushioning."

"A hay cart?"

"Aye, a hay cart. Hrrmm. And before long I'd fallen asleep. When I'd awoken I was here." He pointed through a pair of widely spaced trees, at a small straw thatched hut. There good sir are the best desserts I've ever had the good fortune to experience. Come, for surely if you don't, at some point in your life elightenment will strike thee dumb with remorse for having passed it up." 

Aki comtemplated strangeling the small amphibian and would have done so if a witness hadn't showed themself conveniently. Sharing the road with Anu and Aki was a small very thin woman calmly pulling a cart. She possedssed, striking, features. Her head which was filled with lusterious beautiful hair took a peculiar shape in the form of an oblong, two sharpish ears where attached therewith. Her nose was positioned a notable distance from her top lip, from which protruded two prominent incisors that gave her a friendly game for anything sort of quality. The rest of her body being covered completley by a well-stitched gown. She seemed shy, despite the fact Anu said he was already acquainted with her, and she let out a startling sound in response to that feeling: "Ufuuuun."

"Madam, here is the man I told you about. He is mine own personal retainer and he will, hrrrm, handle any indiscrepencies in today's tab."

Aki slapped the toad on the back of the head. His tongue shot out in response and he and the lady stared at Aki in surprise, who by this point really didn't care how it made him look.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 27, 2011)

Mysterious Helper-

The man who'd saved the lives of many Fairy Tail members and some of the citizens had once more headed towards the fairy tail guild. The barmaid was saved, but there was something he had to do now. He needed to do. Arriving at the Fairy Tail guild once more, he begins to search the building. He had seen the other buildings in town begin to blow up, so he knew the bombs were here somewhere. But where!? Where would they have placed them... Supports, it would had to have been in the supports.

He made his way through the first floor of the guild, Two bombs rested on support beams. He gripped them and brought them outside with him, rushing back in and searching the second floor, there had to be another one. This building was large, just two, it wouldn't topple it so easily, not in those spots. One more, where could it be... The man searched all of the second floor before finding the third one on another support beam.

"Too easy." He thought to himself, though it wasn't easy at all. He didn't know the building well so finding the supports had been a pain considering there were so many damn pillars in the building. Taking the third bomb with him, the mysterious man steps outside and places the three together. "Alright, now time to get rid of them!" He holds his hands out over them and lets out a deep breath.... "VANISH!" He shouts, the orbs vanishing from sight.

"It should be safe now." He thought to himself, heading away from the guild.--


Jason/Regis/Lacey-

"JASON!" Lacey rushes over to Jason, his body laying motionlessly on the ground. "Nnngh..." Jason manages to get out just a grunt. "Jason are you alright!?" "It... it hurts... But i'll live." Jason coughs, Lacey nods and turns him around so he can lay on his back. "Why... did he let us live?" Jason asks her. "I don't know... but he just, he just left... He walked away so peacefully Jason, i think he meant it.. he didn't want to fight us."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 27, 2011)

*The Final Act*
"_*The battle draws to an end... has the worst possible conclusion come to pass.?!*_"​
The fight has dragged on for some time now, each minute of the clock ticking down to the final stretch, a battle to save Magnolia Town from complete destruction. Mihoshi, Loke, and Staz had arrived to help Domu's group fend off the two Phantom Lord mages there, and both Drakor and Karina had showed up to help Ceaser's group against Kyle. The smoke from the attack of the previous two masters clears to show that both Isham and Raidon have used up most of their strength in their previous attacks, and can barely muster a single movement. The Fairy Tail mages are assured that today they have won a victory against  Phantom Lord, only Isham aware of the true facts about what is to come, however the Guild Master knows that this will not break his guild, they will continue on with the strength of a thousand mages, because that's the way they had all been raised since joining the guild. The mysterious helper has made his move, and has attempted to save the Guild Building from total destruction, however unaware to him there are still two more Lachriyma lurking inside the building.












 ?Incredible.? Raidon stated breathlessly, ?I didn't think.. I could actually be brought down.. to such a level of strength..? Raidon smirked at Isham, ?It appears we are evenly matched..? Rokura suddenly appears behind Raidon, with a card opened up, ?You have delayed the inevitable this time around... however mark my words.. this battle.. is not over with yet.? Rokura activated the card, which opened up a portal that he dragged Raidon into, the two mages disappearing to an unknown location.

?I don't.. have any strength left.. to warn..? Darkness began to cloud Isham's vision, he could no longer keep consciousness anymore, however he heard it, the last thing that happened before his consciousness began to fade, the explosion which sounded the destruction of the guild building.

?What the hell is..?!? Drakor's voice lost words the moment he turned around to notice what had just happened. Two explosions went off inside the guild building, and the next thing he knew, he saw the entire building start to slowly smash it's way towards the ground. First the roof collapsed, then the second floor collapsed, and then it all fell down into the first flow, creating a plume of smoke which rushed outward from the building, Drakor couldn't even describe the emotion he felt just then, maybe this what was people called defeat?

?No way..? Karina felt like all the magical power had been drained from her once, actually to better describe it, this feeling almost seemed like someone reached of her, grabbed hold of her soul, and then yanked it right out of her body. All the time they spent trying to drive Phantom Lord away from the guild, it all amounted to this. The Guild building crumbled right in front of their eyes, and there was not a thing any of the Fairy Tail mages could do about it, ?No.. no.. no.. no..? Those are the only words Karina could repeat over and over again, she couldn't think of anything else to say at that moment.

?What the hell just happened right there?? Loke stared wide eyed at the building, out of nowhere it had just crashed right in front of them, with merely two explosions breaking the entire guild apart, ?WHAT JUST HAPPENED TO THE GUILD?!? Loke couldn't exactly describe the feelings rushing through his head, although he could describe what happened to the guild, it exploded and then crumbled right down on top of itself, almost like a surreal dream in front of their eyes, "ASUKA WAS AT THE GUILD, WASN'T SHE?!"

Mihoshi's worst fears had come to pass after all, the guild building had explosive Lachriyma planted inside of it, and without a doubt it only took two of them to bring the building crumbling down to the ground. Mihoshi closed her eyes and looked away as Loke screamed about the fact that Asuka had been in the guild building, it's true she couldn't find her at the building itself, however that didn't mean she couldn't have just left momentarily and then returned after Mihoshi left. Mihoshi looked at the downtrodden Fairy Tail mages around her, ?I wasn't able to find her there actually." Mihoshi wrote in an attempt to cheer up the spirits of the Fairy Tail members around her, "I don't know who, but I think someone on Phantom Lord's side may actually have been trying to help us."












?I don't believe what just happened.? Serena eyed the building with wide eyes, the guild had come crumbling down right in front of their very eyes. The place she had previously just begun to call home had been struck a devastating blow. How could Phantom Lord be so cruel? Hadn't they done enough damage by making Fairy Tail fight in Mangolia Town? Instead they had to go and destroy the one thing that held everything that meant something to the guild, ?How could they do something like that?? Serena had been reminded of nearly exactly how Leere acted, he had no issue with crushing guild after guild that happened to come across his path or get in the way of his goal. Serena didn't understand why such darkness existed in the world, however she knew that this act was irrefutable, it would invoke the rage of every member in the guild after they had gotten over the initial shock of it all.

At long last, the first part of the battle between Phantom Lord and Fairy Tail comes to an end. Although Fairy Tail managed to crush Phantom Lord's mages in their tracks, Phantom Lord got the ultimate last laugh by destroying everything that meant something to them. The entire town had been awe struck by the magnificent explosion, however only one fact remains in all of this. Even with their guild shattered, even with the town they've lived in for so long in shambles, Fairy Tail will not break, they will rise up into a new day like a Phoenix rises up from it's ashes. Fairy Tail can only be reborn into a guild that is bonded even stronger together than it had ever been before.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 27, 2011)

*Van and Staz*

Van and Staz, both wizards were looking completely shocked how the guild building was coming down, the reason a couple of explosions. The red-eyed wind mage took off his sunglasses and looked intently at the scene which awoke in him a feeling that he had not had for many years, frustration, that feeling that usually arises in a person when he or she is defeated. They may have been able to stop the destruction of the town, may have kicked the butt of those nasty magicians of phantom lord but in the end did not see on time the devastating blow that hit them. Phantom Lord gave them a cheap shot at one of the places where it hurt most; the building that in some way represented their pride and the place they could call home, the guild was destroyed.

"Crap, so this is what they were aiming for...we weren?t able to see it on time...damn it"he said clenching his fist and then let his body fall to the ground as he sat looking at the remains of the building where not only him but also Staz,Karina, Drakor and the others created a lot of memories and good moments"This was our defeat"he said but then the voice of his hyperactive friend was heard"What the hell is this?"the guy whispered though only van was able to hear him barely"Uh? Staz?"he aske dlooking at his friend until"I said...WHAT THE HELL IS THE MEANING OF THIS!?"Staz shouted out loud, his already star-shaped eyes looking intently at the remains of the place where he was able to find a family after all those years of loneliness and doubts when he knew nothing about himself.

"THOSE FOOLS REALLY THINK THAT WE WILL BREAK WITH THIS?! Don?t make me laugh Phantom scum, this is nothing..."he said, two little tears struggling to come out from his eyes"This means nothing....we weren?t defeated you hear me!?"he shouted again, all the guild looking at him"That was a low hit so what?! THIS ONLY MAKES ME WANT TO FIGHT EVEN MORE...THIS WON?T BREAK THE SPIRIT OF OUR GUILD ASSHOLES!!!"he said mean while Van was smiling"This guy...geez he is right"he said standing up"Of course I?m right, I won?t try to rush and find them this time, i will wait for them and when the time comes I will make sure that all their stupid goals get frozen and then break in front of their eyes!!"he said pretty animated though the odd feeling of sadness in his heart was something bothering him, probably because since he joined Fairy tail all of his problems were gone as if they had never existed.

"Heh the fool is right....Maybe Phantom Lord won this battle...but the war will be ours!!"Van stated at last watching how some of the members where already regaining a bit of their confidence and good mood with Staz?s speech.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 28, 2011)

*Hitrea*

_"How interesting..."_ The red head murmured to herself as the object she had picked up, belonging to Asura of course, snatched from her grasp by her shocked Phantom Lord companion. She was now slightly intereted in what that necklace represented. If it feel into the wrong hands...it could bring forth the destruction of the world? A key toward said destruction? Hitrea's interest in it pique even more when another one of theirs, Rokura, arrived on the scene.

_"There's not only one of those, but two?"_ Truthfully this was the most Hitrea's mind had ever wandered on a situation. Two Lachriyma in a brilliant gold color and these two held them. Mysterious as it were, there was no point in pursuing an explanation at this point, she seemed rather reluctant to talk about it and Rokura didn't seem all to thrilled at the prospect at her having seen it.

"I promise, you have my word that I shall speak nothing of this." She spoke gently as she pulled her right hand from her side and stretched it out for a hand shake as her left hand rested on her blade. Even in a guild such as Phantom Lord where trust was basically a word with no meaning, one had to start somewhere. As this was happening...in the background as the streets of 
Mangolia Town shook violently, the largest explosion and the final curtain of this act had come.

*Gilgamesh/Satoru*

What can one say when you watch a place near and dear to you crumble to the ground before you? What problem took days, weeks, months, years to build had all been destroyed in just a few seconds. With Satoru arm over his shoulder both men watched as Fairy Tail erupted and fell to the ground, as it caved in on itself. The smoke from the blast and the fire from the burning debris reflected off of Satoru's eyes as he stared with a look of utter shock and sadness.

"My...sister had something to do with this. Hitrea...just how far..." He whispered to himself as he held his head down. Gil looked toward his long time friend, unable to see his face as he hair hid him from view and then turned his gaze back toward the guild. He could only imagine the surge of emotions that were conflicted with one another inside Satoru at the fact his sister had something to do with burning down what, as he told him once before, was a place that was like a second home to him.

_"Must be nice to feel that way."_ Gil thought to himself as his gazes shifted toward Serena. She was alright, Satoru was alright, and he was sure his other friends were alright, but the thing he considered most important...his money, was also well. With his most precious thing in well being, and the other stuff he talked about, he honestly couldn't care about that building being blown to bits.

Now it was nothing, more than  a smudge on the ground with no signifcant value other than sentimental. 

"Wonder what we'll do now?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 28, 2011)

"Regis, Can you stand?" Lacey helped Jason hobble over to the puppet using mage. "I can stand... But i don't think the guild can say the same." Jason nods and releases himself from her grip to help Regis up. The three mages force themselves to walk down the street towards the Guild. "B...bastards...." Jason manages to let out, looking at the building, still burning slightly... He couldn't believe that Phantom Lord would do something like this... Not, he believed a lot of things about them, but to do this... this was far to much. 

"It's a shame really." Sora sighed, shaking his head as he stood before the building. "YOU BASTARD! HOW DARE YOU SHOW YOUR FACE HERE!" Jason grabs Sora by the collar, but the element 4 member simply looks into his eyes. "You should focus less on me and focus more on your guild." Sora comments. "I'm here to deliver a final message. There is more to come my friends." With that, a black disc opens beneath Sora's feet and he vanishes into the void...

----

"DAMN IT!!!!!!!!!!" Gebo shouts, shadow flies from his body, creating a shroud of blackness that covers up most the buildings within the immediate area. His anger had reached it's peak, seeing the guild fall... "GET AWAY FROM ME!!!!!!" Gebo Shouts, making sure no one was near him, the element four was till there, he'd use this power to wipe him out.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 28, 2011)

*Picking Up The Pieces*​
“Gnngh.. what happened..” Asuka had been dragged off to an unknown location in Magnolia, and as she stepped outside, she immediately noticed two things, first of all that the town happened to be pretty much leveled in a sense, and second there was no Fairy Tail Guild building to speak of, “If.. If I had been in the building back there..” Asuka's eyes widened as she finally realized what had happened, “Who was that man back there? And why did he save me?” Asuka didn't have the answers to the question, but right now none of that mattered, she needed to be at the guild right now, and she took off toward the now demolished building, “Everyone, please be alright!”


At The Guild​
 “Shit shit shit shit!” Loke kicked a piece of the rubble away, he had been searching for what seemed like hours, but had been little more than a few minutes, and not a single sign of Asuka had shown up anywhere,  soon enough he came upon Jason, Regis, and Lacey who all happened to be at the guild, “Those three are perfectly fine, but what about the rest of the guild?”

 “Loke!” Karina yelled as she and Drakor came running up to the now demolished guild, she had some scrapes and bruises, otherwise she seemed to be perfectly fine, Drakor had took the brunt of the damage in regards to whoever they fought, he would have to thank the man later for making sure she was safe, “Jason, Regis, Lacey, you guys are okay, thank goodness!”

 “Damn those Phantom Lord punks!” Drakor grit his teeth as he looked at what remained of the Fairy Tail Guild building, “What exactly did they hope to accomplish by doing all of this?!” Drakor raised his head to look at the sky, “DID YOU THINK THIS WAS SUPPOSE TO DESTROY US OR SOMETHING?! FAIRY TAIL DOESN'T FALL SO EASILY, YOU BASTARDS!!”

 “Did you guys see Asuka anywhere in town?” Loke asked Karina, which happened to knock Drakor out of his anger spell as they both suddenly realized she had been in the building, “Mihoshi said she wasn't here when she left, I think someone dragged Asuka away from the guild.”

 “Who would do that though? And for what purpose?” Karina didn't understand everything that was going on right now, she just happened to be trying to get over all the chaos that had previously occurred.

 “I don't know who, but speaking of Mihoshi.” Drakor looked around the area, “Why don't I see her here anywhere?”

 “She went to go check on the Master.” Loke looked off in the direction where the Master's fight had taken place, “I hope he's alright.”

 “Don't be ridiculous!” Drakor smirked at Loke, “Even if you killed the old man, he wouldn't die!”

Serena, Gilgamesh, Satoru​ 
 Serena stared at where the guild had previously stood, stock still and not saying a word to anyone at the moment, she didn't even respond to Gilgamesh at first, her hair hiding her eyes and blocking out whatever emotion she may have been feeling. She stood like this for a few moments as she contemplated exactly what had happened, before she turned back to Gilgamesh with a smile on her face.

“We're going to take the fight to them after recuperating, that's exactly what they will be expecting.” Serena allowed her sword to transform back to it's normal state, and she strapped it over her back, turning to walk to Satoru, “More importantly than that, we need to make sure this guy is actually patched up completely, even though he used his own magic on himself, it's not quite as effective as an actual healer's magic.”

Mihoshi & Isham​ 
 Mihoshi flew through the air, scanning the ground nearby to see if she could find the Master, she recognized this part of Magnolia as Old Magnolia town, which happened to be an abandoned part of the town that Magnolia kept up to date mostly for aesthetic purposes. Buildings lie squashed down by the fight that had taken place between the two masters, and the roads had been scarred completely black, a testament to just how strong the two mages happened to be. Mihoshi finally caught sight of the old man unconscius on the ground, and flew down to him.

 “_Master?_” Mihoshi began to shake him, however the old man seemed to give no response at first, “_Oh please, you can't be dead, I can't go back to the guild and tell them that._” Mihoshi continued to shake at the older man with no response at first, however slowly he started to come around, and she could see his eyes begin to flutter open, “_Master!_” Mihoshi felt a wave of relief rush over her, the guild wouldn't have been able to survive without the Master around.

 “Mihoshi?” Isham sat up slowly, his body aching all over, and just barely conscious as he looked around the town, “These bones are getting far too old to keep this kind of thing up, sooner or later I am going to have to retire.”

 “Thank goodness you're alright.” Mihoshi smiled down at the man, before turning to look back at the guild, “I can't say the same thing for our Guild's home though, it's completely demolished.”

 “There's no need to worry about that.” Isham smiled up at the girl as he tried to stand up, however his legs failed to move properly for him, “We are Fairy Tail after all, something this petty could not defeat us.” Mihoshi had picked the older man up at this point, and took off into the air once more, “I am just glad that you and everyone else is alright, that had been my only concern from the start of Phantom Lord's attack.”

 “I'll get us back to the guild now.” Mihoshi looked off to their left as she flew along, “It seems like there's still one Phantom Lord nuisance hanging around that Gebo is preparing to take care of.”


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 29, 2011)

*The Eclipse Knight vs The Shadow King*

Adam starred down the Fairy Tail Mage, *"Gebo Soma..."* he says, keeping a tight grip on his blade, *"Will you be the only S-Class Mage to join the party? If so this will hardly be a fight."*

The Element 4 Mage clenches his fist and causes it to glow before thrusting his open palm into the air, a blast firing a few meters above the fairy's head, *"Solar Rain."*

Bullets of solar energy rain down upon Gebo, *"Shadow Blade-Rainfall,"* he thrusts his arm outward and fires a wave of shadow blades to intercept the incoming attacks. 

*"I didn't know rain flew upwards,"* Adam scoffs.

*"I didn't know the sun made it rain," * Gebo calmly replies.

*"Good point, then how about we test the other form of my magic,"* he holds out his hand and several blades of moonlight form around the Shadow King, *"Lunar Senshi,"* there is a momentary pause before they all stab towards Gebo at once.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 29, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *The Eclipse Knight vs The Shadow King*
> 
> Adam starred down the Fairy Tail Mage, *"Gebo Soma..."* he says, keeping a tight grip on his blade, *"Will you be the only S-Class Mage to join the party? If so this will hardly be a fight."*
> 
> ...



"Shadow armor!" Gebo's body is coated with a thick heavy shadow as the blades stab into it. He could stop most of the damage, but not all of it. The tips of the blades still found themselves into his body. He would bleed, but it would be manageable for now. "NNNGGGRAAAAH!!!" Gebo shouts, releasing a wave of shadow from his body that knock the blades out of him. "Huff...huff..." He clenches his fists and looks at the element four mage.

"My turn." Gebo crouches and places his right leg bag, pulling his right arm back far as he could. "Shadow fist..." His hand coats itself with shadow as it begins to grow larger and larger... "GIANT!" Throwing his fist forward, the blackness forms into a first large enough to take out a house. He hopes the fist will find it's way into that bastards chest!


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 30, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Kyle Lehnsherr
> 
> Kyle was in the middle of the mayhem. Faries and Phantoms running around killing each other and he could care less. He sat atop a pile of bodies some from Fairy Tail , some innocent bystanders. Looking nonchalantly  at the fighting. When a random FT mage attacked him with a magic sword. Kyle dodged without moving from his seat of corpses and stabbed him with a dagger made from his poison. He fell out of the air and screamed out rolling in pain. "Ugh your pathetic , I'd put you out of your misery but that would be way to convenient for you." Kyle jumped down landing on the mages face and he jumped the roof tops to survey the area. Looking for the man he hoped to see the most Caesar. He attention shifted when he saw the familiar Moon Light slash collide with a less familiar Shadow Slash he headed off to it. When the dust had cleared he couldn't believe his eyes. It was Caesar and his friends ! He made it just in time to hear Caesar's speech "Besides these bastards hurt Soujira, a guild-mate without magic. This is something I personally cannot bring myself to forgive."
> 
> ...



Rush leaped over Caesar in his elf form and held his hand out, forcing the Fairy Tail Mage to stop. He then held his blade out towards Kyle in case of an advance, "Look, I stupidly rush in more than anyone, in fact I'm the best at it if I do say so myself," he says rather proudly.

"But that's not your thing...Don't let your emotions get you all crazy, now lets calm down and take this ass hole out together," he clenches his fist and his skin begins to turn gray, *"Gargoyle Soul."*

A pair of wings and horns pop out of his body  as he , *"Now let me show you how it's done,"* he flies straight for the surprised Phantom Mage and grabs him by the throat and slams him into a building, creating a large hole where he makes contact.

"Poison...Make Dagger," he struggles to say with his throat being crushed, but he forms the dagger in his hand and stabs it into the gargoyle's shoulder. 

Rush howls in pain but manages to chuck Kyle up into the sky rather than just let him go due to the pain, *"Now Caesar!"*

*Adam vs Gebo*

*"Impressive, I'm glad you fairies had something to bring to the table,"* he observes the giant shadow fist coming right at him as his hands begin to glow, *"But I've got a few tricks of my own, Lunar Eclipse!"* 

A large sphere of lunar energy forms before him and he fires it right into Gebo's shadow fist. The two attacks collide for a moment before creating a giant explosion that takes out the majority of the block that they're fighting on.

Gebo quickly recovers from the shock and looks around, but Adam is standing on the rooftop, sporting a few injuries from the explosion, *"It's been fun Fairy, but we'll have to continue this another time, * and in a flash, he was gone.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 30, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Rush leaped over Caesar in his elf form and held his hand out, forcing the Fairy Tail Mage to stop. He then held his blade out towards Kyle in case of an advance, "Look, I stupidly rush in more than anyone, in fact I'm the best at it if I do say so myself," he says rather proudly.
> 
> "But that's not your thing...Don't let your emotions get you all crazy, now lets calm down and take this ass hole out together," he clenches his fist and his skin begins to turn gray, *"Gargoyle Soul."*
> 
> ...



Caesar Brando

Caesar nodded at Rush's signal he  gained a running start and jumped in the air. "Anti Curga:Scalpel !" Caesar formed a blade made out of magic that came from his fingers and flew towards Kyle. "Futile ! Poison Make:Swarm." Insects made out of poison came from his hand and he formed a shield as he moved toward Caesar. Caesar's precision beat Kyle's ultimate defense and he slashed him across his chest. Apparently  Yet Caesar's wounds ached and he flew out of the sky as well. Rush ran towards him picking him up and slung his arm across his neck. "Jeez I didn't think you'd go for such a gutsy move." Caesar laughed "I didn't think I would either. Wait a second let me heal your shoulder." He puts hand on Caesar's shoulder and casted a curga. "There, now let's regr- BLARGH !" Blood flew out of Caesar's mouth on to Rush's face and the two mages  felt a sharp pain go through their abdomens. Rush still in shock looked down and it looked as if a spear had pierced  them both like a shish kabob. Kyle had played possum and threw a poison spear at them while the both of them were distracted.

"Hehe , I was waiting for you two to get close enough  together. Now you with the stupid glasses I know your good to go for another round. I'd act quick too Caesar's organs are gonna start to fail due to the paralyzing nature of the poison."  Rush unstuck himself and pulled the spear out of Kyle. Caesar screamed as he did it and fell to the ground; then he laughed. "Don't worry about me just teach this child a listen hehe." Caesar tried to reduce the blood loss & the poison's effects with a healega but it helped little. Rush and Kyle stared down ready to start round 2.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 30, 2011)

*Revelation*
"_*Asuka prepares to tell the group her story.. what exactly happened in the guild before it exploded..?!*_"​
Rokura suddenly appeared behind Kyle, just before the battle between the two mages was about to resume, and Rokura pulled out his portal card once more, ?I am afraid that I will have to interrupt your fight before it can continue any further.? Rokura activated the card, and a portal once again opened up behind him, ?Master's Orders, Kyle, the battle is over for now, we are to return to the guild, everyone else has already left, you're the only one here now.? Rokura turned towards the Fairy Tail mages, eyes as emotionless as ever.

?One more piece of business I almost forgot.? Rokura eyed the Fairy Tail mages for just a split second, taking a slight hint of interest in the group, ?This isn't over with yet, mages of Fairy Tail, the true battle has yet to begin.? Rokura turned to begin walking towards the portal, ?Now then, the master awaits our return Kyle, let us go.?

At The Guild Remains​ 












Mihoshi could see that some of the mages had begun gathering at the remains of the Guild, and she landed on the ground in front of everyone, who's eyes went wide when they saw carrying an unconscious Isham, ?Don't be alarmed, he's just exhausted from his battle.?​ 
?Don't scare us like that!? Drakor let out a sight of relief, ?For a moment there I thought you were about to tell us he was a goner.?

?That coming from the man who just said he wouldn't die even if you killed him?? Loke smirked at Drakor, he enjoyed teasing the Dragon Slayer from time to time.

?Eat me.? Drakor spat back with a pout on his face.

?So Mihoshi, how long do you think he'll be unconscious for?? Karina asked the S-Class Mage, not entirely sure exactly what would end up happening to the old man.

?It's too hard to say for sure.? Mihoshi looked down at the Master with a sigh, ?If I had to guess, at least two days, he can still fight amazingly well, but his age is starting to get to him.?

?Everyone!!? Another voice caught the group of mages there by surprise, Asuka came running up to the guild rubble, shocking the living daylights of everyone not named Loke and Mihoshi, who had expected her survival, ?You're alright! I'm so glad!?

?Asuka!? Karina smiled at the girl as she ran up to the group, ?That's suppose to be my line! What happened to you?!?

?It's a hard story to explain since I don't remember much.? Asuka took a couple of moments to catch her breath, she had been running as fast as she could, ?I'll do my best to tell you though, this is what I believe happened before the guild exploded...?


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 1, 2011)

Domu and team
Approaching Guild 

Domu and his team returned to the guild, as Domu used microadhesion to purge more sand from his body.

*Kaiser* and Van were unharmed because, before they could even move to take down the 'top-hat beauty' and her skeletal horror or the emotionless sand mage, the two members of Phantom Lord pulled out of combat.

At least they didn't damage the town as Van had feared, but little did they know where the true damage had already come.

'Oh the guild, where will I pass out' Domu pondered

Kaiser and Domu walked towards the pile that was once the guild, Van separated from the group and began talking with the energetic ice mage.

Domu Separating from *Kai* and dug around to find his 'stuff'. Deciding that the best way to pass the time was organizing, and begun to re-evaluate what he had.

His makeshift 'back park' was scrapped by the rubble, so he pulled the bandages off the leather wrapped metal plank with the good shoulder strap. 

Taking a good look at the piece for the first time he noticed a break in the leather. It separated into two pieces to reveal a fine, glimmering sword. 

Having no need for the sword Domu grabbed one of the bar`s orderforms and wrote 'Gilgamesh' on the note with a smilie. Tagging it to the sword and then placing it off where the swordsmen could find it.

Figuring *Temu* got tired from the fight he picked up the rocks from his makeshift compass, now without a knapsack, placing them in a dish that survive the explosion for *Temu* to eat if he ever showed up again.

Taking his shirt from the last of the pieces of his 'backpack', Domu put it back on, now covering up his remaining nudity after  he borrowed an awning from a destroyed fruit stand to make a 'kilt'.

Shot-glasses and favorite cup still the only true survivors of his set. Domu threw away the rest of the steel scraps with the metal 'plates' ,'maybe Drakor would be hungry later' he pondered while putting on his 'soup bowl' on his head, after doodling a Fairy Tail symbol on the side.

'Best be ready for the next battle.'

Domu then went to the last of his exquip inventory. The map, Cee's watch, The booze and the the last of his medicines.

Not having any need for these items or any reason to use any of these items he exquipped them with the shot-glasses and cup. 

Sitting cross legged, to await Ceaser, to treat his compounding internal damage and unusual optical problems which where now taking on a fourth, technicolor, aberration. Shining helmet a fixed on his head, 'Bob's Bananas' robe billowing, flower-patterned t-shirt rippling, Domu was still ready to fight.The increasingly neon warrior sat in near silence.

The he heard some talk on the other side of the heap.



Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Mihoshi “Don't be alarmed, he's just exhausted from his battle.”
> [/LEFT]
> [/CENTER]
> 
> ...



Another voice.  
It was Asuka.



> “You're alright! I'm so glad!”
> 
> “Asuka!” Karina  “That's suppose to be my line! What happened to you?!”
> 
> “It's a hard story to explain since I don't remember much.” Asuka.



Domu had eavesdropped enough. 

He walked around the pile to greet his friend and hear what she was about to say.

Crossing to the other side of the of the pile he found Loke, Karina and Drakor eagerly awaiting her story while Mihoshi was next to the Master who was currently not conscious.

Lastly he found Asuka with a large bandage on her chest, he`d have to wait to here the explanation. Hopefully this would be explained as well.

Smiling and waving, making himself notice, Domu moved to sit by the group and here Asuka`s tale.



> “I'll do my best to tell you though, this is what I believe happened before the guild exploded...”


----------



## Wonder_Y (Jul 4, 2011)

Despite appearances from the outside, the small hut was actually quite spacious. Somehow she'd managed to fit inside it four rooms other than the dining room in which they were currently seated. Aki didn't know what to make of it and Anu simply observed it to be the result of fine training in aesthetic, whatever that was supposed to mean. 

The hostess who'd yet to name herself, had busied herself immediatly after welcoming them into her home with making the food Anu had praised so highly. Aki tried to telling her that he had other business to attend to, but she was was unusally insistent, plus the thought of what Anu must have put her through made him give up all resistance. 

"Thank you for allowing us into your home, Madam." Spoke Anu.   
"Yes, thank you very much." Followed Aki. 
She nodded shyly without turning her head towards them.
"Despite humble pretensions, this really is quite the establishment. I see it was not situated upon this lavish land for no reason. If I recall correctly this is the Duke of Evaroo's land. How'd you come into possession of this particular lot?" Said Anu. Aki felt uncomfortable about peeking into her life, but he had to admit he was really interested as well. She paused.
"It's okay," comforted Aki, "You don't really have to tell us if you don't want to."

"I used to work for him." Said in a gloriously beautiful voice. It was pure and almost otherworldly and it stunned Anu so much that he almost took to searching outside the the small home to locate it, before realizing it was her. "But he fired me...so... Well that's why I asked you here."

Asked thought, Aki. Is that what this whole thing was about. 
"Well do tell Madam. My retainer is rather astute when it comes to dealing with other people's hinderances."
Aki snarled mentally, the passion of which made him clamp Anu's mouth shut.
"Is there something you'd like to discuss with me?"
She situated a tray filled with golden cakes and amber colored teas. The smell of which enticed what little sanity Anu had away from him. Aki was relived that they would keep Anu too busy to talk, but a little dissapointed that he wouldn't get to try them for himself. Seeing his expression the woman somehow with her eyes let him know that she had prepared for such an occasion and had made others as well. Aki's interest piqued. She began sipping from the tea cup in her hand when Aki pressed the discussion.

"Your issue has something to do with the Duke?"
"No...No... not so much him. You see I used to work for him. He was a wonderful man, he always treated me and the others very generously. He gave us food from his land, small portions of property, and to some of us he even taught a bit of magic. I enjoyed him and I wished things would stay that way forever. The problem was in this bond. You see from time to time the Duke would come into conflict with other people. He would never truly discuss such matters when they happened he'd simply hire help. Well one such occasion, the Duke hired two men as bodygaurds. They were pretty famous even around her, known far and wide as the Vanish Brothers. The had a rough willd quality about them that made me stay away and for the most part they kept the duke safe. I was really grateful to them for that. During a fight Kobushi became injured, his smaller brother brought him into the Duke's mansion on his back. He'd been poisoned and it was really bad. I'd been taught medicinal techniques from my mother and I was able to neutralize the poison, the rest of my care consisted of feeding him. He was the first to compliment my cooking. Before him I never really had any confidence in it. He went on to tell me other things and such and we grew to care about each other. I suspected it was the poison that'd made him so talkative but sure enough when he was healed things continued the way they had. Until we fell in love. 
"Num! num! num! Love was it?" Said Anu.
"Keep eating Toad! Please continue."
"No one knew about our feelings, we didn't tell anyone and for the most part were really restrained in public. But somehow the Duke knew. As soon as he'd confirmed his suspicions he reminded me that he'd made me sign a fidelity clause in my work contract. He said either I love him and only him or I lose my job. See I loved him, just not in that way and I was angry. I sought out Kobushi so we could leave together, but before I could the duke had already sent him away." Her eyes welled up with tears. "The Duke fired me and with that I lost my magical abilities as well. He'd taught me 'Diver' magic and I used it to scale the mountain you see outside of town. That's where the june apples are. I haven't been able to make the pie that made Kobushi fall in love with me ever since. So here's my request. Could you please bring me back the June apples' so I may make the pie Kobushi loved so dearly once more?"
Anu began to blubber and mutter sympathies for the poor girl.
"Ah, I see. You are the one who posted this ad in fairy tale. A misses Sutekina Yuki" She nodded. Apprently have expended most of her talking energy. "you must have heard I was from fairy tale through Anu." she nodded once more. "Sure thing. We can do this in no time. Let's go, Anu" Said Aki. Anu, who hadn't finished his meal began to stuff large portions of it into his mouth in a rather ungentlemanly fashion.
The left the quiet domicile in a hurry. Too much of a hurry to notice the pair of eyes quietly observing them from the yard.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 4, 2011)

Jason collapsed onto the ground, sitting with his head buried in his chest. "J..Jason?" Lacey placed her hand on his shoulder. "I'm... I'm happy." He looked up at Lacey and smiled. "No one died... I'm happy." Lacey smiled back at him. "Indeed, it's good." Regis sat down as well, their bodies ached, the power of an S-class mage... "Gebo might have a tough time with that guy..." Jason thought back to his days when he first joined, how he and Gebo had trained together, Gebo wanted him to go with him, to try and become an S-class mage, but Jason wasn't interested in that kind of thing.

"Speaking of which-" "I'm fine." Gebo Soma arrived on a cloud of shadow, though he didn't look at many people, he merely began separating the debris of the guild. Wood, stone, metal, he dug through the guild slowly, tossing chunks of wood to one pile. "Oi Gebo..." "It's fine. We Can rebuild it. I just need to find the pieces." Gebo had seen the explosion during his fight, it fueled his rage...

"Gebo!" Jason shouted, he didn't have the energy to stand anymore, wishing he could walk over there and stop the shadow mage. "I just need some wood, a little mortar and some nails."
 
-------

Elsewhere- 

"Nngh... P...please... Let... Let me go!" A mage bearing the phantom lord insignia backs up against a wall, his eyes filled with terror. *"I was enjoying a nice lunch after finishing my mission, and you came and attacked me. Why?"* Jack Evershine's brilliant blue eyes looked at the man, they nearly had a glow about them that drew the man in. "We... were told to..." The Phantom Lord mage responds.* "What were you told?" *Jack's hand finds it's way around the mans neck, he could feel a warmth building around it... "P...PLEASE! DON'T USE YOUR MAGIC!!! I'LL TELL YOU!!!" Jack nodded. *"Good, now explain."*

"We... we are launching an attack on Fairy tail... by now, they have already blown up the guild..." Jack's eyes flashed with light. *"I see."* Jack grips the man in a bear hug. "W...what!?" Jack's body begins to lean backward. "WHAT ARE YOU DOING!?" Suddenly, the Phantom Lord mage finds his head buried in the ground as Jack preforms a German Suplex.

*"That'll teach you." *Jack says, his head touching the ground himself. Releasing the phantom lord mage, Jack stands back up straight.* "I gotta get back to the guild.*" Jacks back begins to glow blue, plasma pours out of him forming multiple tendrils that slowly split and multiply, bunching together till they form two wing-like blobs.* "Hnnnng!" *Jack focuses his energy and condenses the plasma into brilliant blue wings like that of a dragons. 
*"Plasma Jet."* Plasma fires from Jacks feet, sending him flying into the air, spreading his wings, Jack spins through the air, leveling himself out and flying towards magnolia town and to the guild.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 4, 2011)

A Mysterious Set of Cirumstances
"_*Who is 'that person' Asura speaks of.. and why is that man helping Fairy Tail..?!*_"​
?Something went wrong with the mission back there.? Rokura stated flatly, having arrived back at the Phantom Lord guild building with Kyle. The rest of Phantom Lord's members had already been transferred back via the card system that Rokura used.

?What do you mean something went wrong?? Raidon raised an eyebrow at the mage, ?Their building collapsed, and ultimately the town had been pretty much driven into complete panic mode.?

?The orders were to plant Five Lachriyma inside the guild to make the explosion look as flashy as possible, like a Phantom Lord mage had attacked the guild building or something.? Rokura slipped his cards into a pouch he kept on his person, ?Only two of those Lachriyma exploded, so what happened to the other three? They couldn't have simply been duds because we gathered the best we could possibly find.?

?So you're saying someone removed them then?? Asura walked up to the last arrivals, ?Who in the world could do that? We had all the Fairy Tail members known to be within the town busy, and no one out of town would have been able to easily get back in while were attacking.?

?That doesn't matter, with the exception of such a minor detail, the plan went off without a hitch.? Raidon grinned almost knowingly, however he never spoke of whether or not he had an idea of just who might have removed the three bombs. 

?The important part now is to recuperate so we can commence the next part of our plan quickly, I doubt the council will stay quiet about what happened for long.? Rokura added onto Raidon's previous statement, ?Everyone take a breather, the council will need at least a day to decide what course of action they will take against us, we will resume our attack tomorrow.?

?_I need to drag Rokura to my place tonight._? Asura thought as she stared between her brother and her master, ?_I don't think there's much time left until 'that person' makes their move._? Asura shuddered to herself, she didn't want to think about it, however she could no longer ignore what happened in their past.

At Fairy Tail​ 
?Karina take the Master for a moment.? Mihoshi handed the man off to the Celestial Spirit Mage.

?Mihoshi, what are you-? Karina got cut off as Mihoshi stormed over to the shadow using S-Class Mage Gebo Soma, ?Wait a minute Mihoshi, I don't think approaching him right now is such a great idea!?

?Gebo that's enough.? Mihoshi stood in front of the S-Class Mage, she could see that he was quite frankly pissed off for a lack of better words to use, however this wouldn't solve anything, ?I know you're upset, but acting irrationally right now isn't going to help this matter any.? Mihoshi let out a sigh, ?When it comes to power, we are equal, but when it comes to intelligence and leadership skills, you're far better at those two things than I am, and right now those leadership skills of yours are what this guild needs.?

?I'm curious why she thinks we need someone with the ability to lead, Master should be enough, shouldn't he?? Karina muttered to herself, however Loke gave the girl a smirk.

?That should be obvious, shouldn't it?? Loke placed a hand on Karina's shoulder, ?We're not just going to sit around waiting for Phantom Lord to come attack us again, this time we're going to be the ones going on the attack.?

?Damn straight!? Drakor flexed his arm a little bit with a smirk on his face, ?We can't wait around for the Master to wake up forever, we're going to give them hell before they come back to this town!?

?Right, so Asuka about that story of yours.? Karina tried to turn the attention back to Asuka, hoping the story would garner Gebo and Mihoshi's attention away from arguing about what to do with the currently destroyed guild.

?Oh yeah, where was I again?? Asuka thought about her story for a moment, ?Oh right, I was just explaining what happened after I heard the foot steps. Anyways, I got up to go check the building, but I didn't see anyone walking below, so I thought my imagination had gotten to me, but when I looked up that's when I saw him.? Asuka tried her best to remember the features of the man, ?He was mostly covered in shadow by the dimly lit light in the guild, but I could see the left side of his face and neck, and part of his body, he had black hair and hazel eyes, I believe he was wearing a black jacket that only had two buttons connected, and..? Asuka paused for just one second as the most damning feature of all came back to her, ?I know I couldn't have been imagining this, right before he knocked me out, I saw the Phantom Lord insignia on his neck.?

?Phantom Lord Insignia?? Loke pondered about that thought, ?I can't imagine why anyone in Phantom Lord would want to help us.?

Drakor, Mihoshi, and Karina had all stopped dead in their tracks, the Phantom Lord insignia had done it for all three of them, there was no doubt in their minds that there could have only been one person in the entire Phantom Lord Guild who had saved Asuka, the Element 4 member they had met earlier, Sora Kuugeki, and only one question ran through their minds, why would he be helping Fairy Tail?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 4, 2011)

Gebo sat in silence for a moment, he had been musing on what Mihoshi had told him. "We've got three things going for us then..." Gebo stood up from the rubble and turned to the guild. "We can use this moment that Phantom Lord thinks they crushed our spirits.. Use the destruction of our guild as energy." He clenched his fists. "They think we'll be sitting on our thumbs wallowing in misery, Well we'll turn that misery to strength. We'll march on their guild."

"The Magic council wont act for at least a day. We have to strike fast. The element of surprise, the magic council not acting quickly.. And we have one more thing on our side. One of the element four."  Gebo threw his fist into the air. "If we do this wisely, We can eliminate them. Everyone, form into groups." At that moment, Jack finished his flight and landed on the ground. "Excellent Jack. I'm glad another of our Dragon Slayers showed up." Jack nodded, he'd seen the guild already and was hoping something like this would happen. 

"Long range mages, gather together, Ex-quip mages form a group, Healers another, Enhancement mages, distribute yourselves amongst the groups. Where is Starrk? He will be in charge of the long range mages, Mihoshi, you will watch over the Ex-quip mages. I'll lead the rest of them in the main assault on Phantom Lord." 

Gebo raised his hand and formed a map made of shadow on the ground. "First, Mihoshi, I want you to mark the weak spots of the Phantom Lord guild with your light pen. Holder Mages, plant whatever you can outside the guild, anything that explodes or blocks their paths. Long range mages, fire on the weak spots that Mihoshi has marked and draw out the Phantom lord mages in the holders traps. Then, Go nuts on them. Any mages that make it out of the initial traps and through our long range spells will be met with our Exquip mages, use whatever means you can to stop them..."

*"What about the rest of us?*" Jack asks. "The dragon slayers, the elemental mages, the others... You all and I shall come in from the back." Gebo forms small figures made of shadow and preforms his plan, getting to the final part. "While the long range mages and ex-quip mages deal with the mages from the front, They will have two S-class mages to back them up. Should the Element four make their move. Then, we all make our moves from the back. Jack, You'll use your Plasma jet bomb to attack from the air, The rest of you. Go wild on them. they wont be able to defend from an attack on both sides."

"For now. Rest up, When night falls, We'll make our move." Gebo heads back to the rubble that is the guild and sits in front of it.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 6, 2011)

An Explanation Is In Order
"_*Why is Loke suddenly acting so secretive.. what is his plan..?*_"​

?I see, that sounds like an excellent plan, I'll take care of handling the ex-quip mages then.? Mihoshi took the Master from Karina, "I'll get Caesar to cast a healing spell on Master when arrives here, that should have him up and adam within a couple of hours, hopefully in time to support us in the attack.? Mihoshi looked at Karina, ?You will go with the other group since you're a Holder Mage who relies on support and attack.?

?R-Right.? Karina looked at the keys in her slot, she had barely used the new key she had gotten, and Karina gulped a little bit, ?_Even with Sagittarius, I still don't have a powerful combat spirit to fight with, if I get split up from the others then._? A hand was placed on her shoulder, and she turned around to see Loke behind her.

?Come talk to me a little later on.? Loke smiled at the girl, ?I believe there are many things I have to explain to you.? Although Loke originally claimed he didn't want the girl to know his real identity, there existed bigger issues at this point, and for this up and coming battle she would need his assistance, plus he no longer had any reason to hide himself in the open anymore.

?Man I'm busting to go right now!? Drakor grinned evilly, ?Just give me some damn Iron and I'll be set to take on any Phantom Lord punk that comes my way!?

?Not everyone is a monster like you.? Karina sweat dropped, ?Some of us are actually human you know.?

?The hell is that suppose to mean?!? Drakor growled at the girl, ?Besides that guy isn't-? Drakor looked to where Loke had been previously standing, however he suddenly disappeared.

?Hey where did Loke end up running off to?? Mihoshi raised an eyebrow as she noticed the man had disappeared, ?He has a tendency to do that, doesn't he?? Mihoshi shook her head, ?That guy is far too mysterious.?

?Whatever, I'm sure he'll show up again eventually.? Drakor made a couple of stretches, ?Alright, so now we just wait until nightfall to get this show started.?

Karina had decided to excuse herself ahead of time while everyone else seemed to be paying attention to their own devices. Loke seemed to be rather serious about wanting to explain things to her in a timely fashion, so she decided it would be best to go meet him in private like he had asked. Besides what the hell did Drakor mean before he was about to be cut off? It almost sounded like he was about to say Loke wasn't human or something, but that couldn't be right, Drakor's sense of smell doesn't differentiate between who is human and who isn't, at least that's the indication she got from him anyways. Karina didn't need to worry about that now though, Loke would probably have all the answers for her.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 6, 2011)

Phantom Lord-

"Oh my, Someone removed some bombs." Sora overheard the conversation between the other phantom lord mages, though he had already known who helped them. Sora waved it off though, didn't really want to talk to them... "The hell am i thinking." Sora let out a sigh. He owed the guild master a debt, and he always paid his debts. But this, this was too much. Sora didn't like things like this, they were not beautiful, they were not elegant. 

Stepping outside of the guild, Sora looks to the sky. "The great void of space, such beauty you hold... little lights of hope surround you and you keep them safe." Sora smiled as he bathed in the light of the stars and moon. "I wish to be that kind of void... one who protect the stars of magnolia, one who keeps the village safe from damage.." He stepped away from the guild even further. "But... I can never return to that dream. Not anymore, one who removes the light can not bathe in it's radiance."


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 6, 2011)

*Staz and Van*

The ice mage stretched his body, he was used to long physical activity so there wasn?t problem at all with his body, though he was just a little tired"Man, i want to go and take a nap until night, i need energy if I want to beat that Samurai asshole"Staz said after he heard what the plan was, there was nothing else to do but to be mentally prepared for the attack"But wasn?t your house blown up?"Van asked confused at the confidence of the ice mage, Staz?s jaw practically fell to the ground when he heard the question of the blond, he was right his house was destroyed before by Aegis"Damn it!!!!! And I had a shit load of ice cream in the refrigerator!"he shouted out loud"Is that what you are worried about?"Van asked with an enormous sweat drop behind his head.

"Big brother...what will we do?"a gentle voice asked from behind the two mages who turned to look at the person who asked that, there behind was the blonde little sister of Van, Namie."I mean our house is destroyed as well"she said about to cry"heheh don?t worry we will find a way to fix this, though probably we will have to sleep at the park today"he said smiling and petting his sister"Are you crazy? she can catch a cold...I think you can use this chance for someone to allow you to sleep in his/her house"Staz said and then took Namie raising her from the ground and putting the girl in front though she was looking frontwards, her teary eyes looking at the members of the guild"Hey, do not use my sister as a source of pity."he said though Staz ignored him completely.  

"Okay guys!!! Who is the warmhearted person who will allow Van and his little sister here at their place tonight?!!" he asked loud enough for all the members of the guild to hear it.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 6, 2011)

Fairy Tail-

*"My house is still intact."* Jack comments. "Mine too." Jason waves. "Ah! So's mine~  Hehe!" Lacey giggles. "Mines not there anymore... good thing i don't have anything important there." Regis sighed, the three members of hundred proof were currently being healed by some of the healer mages. "Though it would be safer if your sister stayed at Lacey's house." Jason chuckles. "And you stayed at mine." "Ah~ Sleep over!!" Lacey jumped up and down in the air, her, assets, bouncing with her. "YAY~~ LET'S HAVE A GIRLS NIGHT!!!" Lacey shouts, trying to find all the girls whose houses were blown up. 

*"I'm fine with no more than TWO people."* Jack grumbled, the plasma dragon slayer wasn't very social. He somewhat had hoped only Dragon Slayers would accept his invitation, least they could talk about something...


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 6, 2011)

*Growing in Strength*

"_*Fairy Tail's mage become even stronger.. what will the outcome of the final battle be..?!*_"​
?Seeing as I'm pretty sure our house was destroyed in the attack, I'd be happy to accept your offer Jack.? Drakor looked around, and didn't see Karina anywhere, ?Where the hell did my partner in crime go?!?

?I think she went to go find Loke.? Mihoshi looked down at the Master, ?Gebo we need to find a place for him to stay tonight, I don't think it would be a wise idea to leave him at his house, you never know what Raidon may have left in store for him.?

?Man this sucks, I know Karina wouldn't want to stay anywhere unless me or Loke was there.? Drakor never understood why, however he and Loke seemed to be the only two people she clung to when it came to living quarters.

?Has anyone seen Caesar around?? Serena called out, having just arrived on the scene with Gilgamesh and Satoru, who somehow managed to find the ability to walk again, although one could tell it was obviously still a little painful for him to walk.

?Nope, haven't seen the guy anywhere yet.? Drakor used his nose to attempt to track down the scent of the man, ?Unable to find his scent either in all this damn smoke filled air.?

?I see, well then it looks like we're pretty much stuck here until he arrives.? Serena sighed,  ?So what's the plan anyways??

?I'll explain it to you.? Mihoshi laid the Master down beside Gebo for the time being, at the very least he would be safest in that spot, ?After all I'm leading your group so it's best I explain the details to you.?

Leo the Lion​ 
?Where the hell did that man end up going off to?? Karina hadn't gone too far away from the guild, however she couldn't find Loke anywhere nearby, soon enough though the presence of the man became all too familiar to her.

?So you came looking for me, did you?? Loke grinned at Karina, his usual green jacket and black pants had been replaced with an entirely different attire now, ?I suppose you're wondering why I called you out here, I didn't want the others to hear this cause they can find out later.? Loke looked at the ring on his hand, ?My magical power is known as Regulus, I'm sure just by telling you that you understand where I'm going with this.?

?Regulus?? Karina thought about it for a moment, ?Wait.. Regulus.. then that means..?

?Correct, I am the Celestial Spirit Leo the Lion, the leader of the 12 Zodiac spirits.? Loke smirked at the girl, ?The truth is, I know how most Celestial Spirit mages are, so when I heard that one had joined Fairy Tail, I sought out the guild in order to see what this Celestial Spirit mage was like.? Loke readjusted his glasses, ?I figured if she or he were anything like the Celestial Spirit Mages I've heard about, I would force them to give up their keys, thankfully you ended up being different from all the rest.?

?Wait.. you were going to force me to give up my keys.. if I ended up being like other Celestial Spirit mages..? Karina gulped a little bit, she didn't want to know what other mages were like, ?Why are you suddenly telling me all of this now, though??

?Beforehand things weren't incredibly dangerous, so I didn't think you would end up needing my help.? Loke took Karina's hand, ?Things are different now though, I have a feeling from here on out missions will only get very difficult for you and Drakor, so I've made a decision about what to do.? Loke smiled at Karina, ?I thought it might be too soon, however in the future you will end up needing my power more than ever.?

?Wait a minute Loke, how were you able to travel through this world for so long?? Karina blinked at the Celestial Spirit, ?Celestial Spirits aren't suppose to be able to survive in this world, and Humans aren't suppose to be able to survive in the Celestial Spirit world, so how were you..??

?In reality quite a few of the times I disappeared, I traveled back to the Celestial Spirit world.? Loke grinned at Karina, ?I did one time test my upper limits though out of curiosity, I managed to stay in the Human World for three years.?

?Three years?!? Karina looked flabbergasted, just how strong was Loke exactly?

?More importantly than that though.? Loke began to fade away, as his key started to form in Karina's hand, ?From here on out, I am your Celestial Spirit, I will do my best to protect you when I am called upon, and sometimes when I'm not called upon.? Loke's body faded away as the key fully formed in Karina's hand, ?I look forward to working with you, Karina-san.?

Karina smiled as she gripped the key, ?Likewise with you Loke.? Karina slipped the key inside of her pouch where she kept the others, six more slots remained open for her to gain more Golden Keys, ?I'll definitely call on you when I need it, and thank you for worrying about me.? Karina took off towards the guild to see what the others were up to.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 6, 2011)

Fairy Tail-

Jack couldn't help but see what had gone on with Karina and Loke, his eyesight was greatly enhanced through his dragon slayer magic. But he wouldn't spread the word to a soul, not till they were ready. "Alright! I feel 100% again!" Jason stood up and stretched out. He was ready for battle. *"Tch...I need to eat to get my strength back up."*  Jack takes a small jewel from his pocket.

Plasma Lacrima
When broken, Creates Plasma.

Jack crushes the Lacrima in his hand and tosses the glowing ball of plasma into his mouth.* "Ah, much better."* He thinks to himself. "That guys creepy..." Jason thinks to himself. "SLEEP OVER~~" Lacey bounces around, dragging a few girls with her, she was excited, she'd never had a sleep over before. "Ah... ignorance.. it's truly bliss." Regis shook his head.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 6, 2011)

*The Two Siblings*
"_*Asura and Rokura's past revealed.. what is the Tower of Paradise.. and who is Zeref..?!*_"










​ 
“You called me out here in private?” Rokura raised an eyebrow at Asura, “It's unusual for you to do that.” Rokura's personality typically involved him becoming more talkative as night fell, which is usually also when he becomes his strongest combat capability wise, as his reasoning ability increases ten fold. Unknown to them, Sora happened to be nearby, they hadn't been paying enough attention to their surroundings to notice him, “So what exactly do you want?”

“I called you out here to talk about these Lachriyma.” Asura sighed as she pulled hers out, since they were in private Rokura wouldn't get angry over it, “We need to come up with a plan for these Lachriyma soon, if we don't and they fall into the wrong hands, then the resurrection of that mage will end up happening, and we can't let that happen.”

“I already had a plan for that.” Rokura crossed his arms over his chest, “We'll just hand them off to the Dragon Slayer and Celestial Spirit mage of Fairy Tail if they prove themselves strong enough to defeat us.” Rokura raised a hand as Asura went to make a complaint, “This is about more than just which guild is the better guild Asura, you remember what happened back at that tower, right?”

“Of course I do, how could I forget about it?” Asura looked away from Rokura as she remembered back to that time, she had gone completely silent now, not even uttering a mumble.

“Those bastards kidnapped us not too long after leaving home, they turned us into their slaves, forced us to work for them to build an incredible tower, they called it the “Tower of Paradise.” Rokura almost looked like he was about to snarl in rage, “That Tower was intended to hold the R-System, a complex procedure that could supposedly revive anyone from the dead. Eventually a riot broke out, and we managed to escape in the ensuing chaos, carrying these two Lachriyma with us.” Rokura pulled out his Lachriyma and looked at it, “This is no longer about Fairy Tail or Phantom Lord, this is about whether or not Zeref will eventually end up being revived, if that happens the whole world will fall into peril, we absolutely CAN NOT let that happen, even if it means giving the Lachriyma to our rivals.”

“You're right.” Asura sighed, she hated to admit it, but Rokura had a point when it came to this, it involved the world being destroyed after all, not that either she or Rokura cared about that kind of thing, however they would like to keep their lives for as long as possible, “Fine then, if that damned Dragon Slayer and his Celestial Spirit partner manage to defeat us, then we will hand the Lachriyma over to them.”


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 6, 2011)

*Staz and Van*

"You hear that? now you can stay with any of them and Namie will be more relaxed with the girls, right?"Staz asked smiling as if he was a hero or something though probably any of the members of the guild would have offered their houses if the blond asked them"Yeah...you hear that Namie? You will be at Lacey?s place today don?t cause any trouble"the big brother told to the little blonde  who nodded and ran happily towards Lacey to start to be friends with her.

"I think i will be at Jason?s place, i don?t think jack wants his house to be too crowded"the wind mage stated"what about you?". The ice mage put a hand on his chin and started to think"I think i will be at Jack?s place, the way i see it Karina will stay with Loke so...Hey Jack I will be staying at your place, is that okay?!"he shouted happily"Oh yeah If so i will be there later, I need to do something!"he said starting to walk in thedirection of what once was his house"What will you do?""You know in my house was "that", it?s the only thing that connects me with my past I will go and look for it"he said and started to walk slowly this time calm and not as hyperactive as usual.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 7, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> *The Two Siblings*
> "_*Asura and Rokura's past revealed.. what is the Tower of Paradise.. and who is Zeref..?!*_"
> 
> 
> ...



"Hmm?" The void mage had overheard the conversation of the two, he felt lucky that his presence was easily masked as the sun went down. When the air was filled with void. "My, oh my... That's interesting." Sora thought to himself, he wondered, what would happen if he were too step out now and reveal himself... it's not as if they were on par with him... He could easily take them out... 

Sora's body wrapped itself in void and moved through the air as nothing more than an illusion, his presence unable to be seen by any. "I think i'll save this little nugget of knowledge for later..."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 7, 2011)

*Fairy Tail Guild*​
?Hey everyone I'm back!? Karina grinned at the group of Fairy Tail mages as she arrived back from the guild after her conversation with Loke.

?Where the hell did you end up running off to?? Drakor raised an eyebrow, ?You and Loke trying to set  up a private date or something??

?No way.? Karina brushed Drakor off, ?Loke just wanted to have an important chat regarding my magic is all.? Karina looked at Drakor, ?So we should probably return home, shouldn't we??

?Nope, seeing as how Loke isn't around anywhere, we're going to be staying with Jack.? Drakor pointed over to the other Dragon Slayer, ?I can smell it, our house was blown up along with the other houses.?

?Whaaat?!? Karina looked absolutely horrified, ?All my stuff! I had family memories at that place!? Karina looked down at the ground, ?And that picture with my mother.?

?Catch.? Drakor tossed the picture that Karina had just mentioned  to her, ?It was the only thing I had the opportunity to move when we were switching locations, I figured it might be a good idea just in case they tried anything funny at our homes.?

?Drakor..? Karina looked down at the picture, and then she tackled hugged the man in tears, ?Thank you!!?

?S-sure.? Drakor attempted to pry the clinging woman off of him, ?Oi, come on Karina, let me up off the ground already.?

Mihoshi laughed at the two, their mannerisms sometimes represented that of a couple, although she was sure the two didn't see themselves as anything more than friends, ?Well with that settled, I suppose we should move onto more important things, like where we're going to line everyone up at, nightfall is only a couple of hours away, and not everyone has shown up yet.?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 9, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Gebo sat in silence for a moment, he had been musing on what Mihoshi had told him. "We've got three things going for us then..." Gebo stood up from the rubble and turned to the guild. "We can use this moment that Phantom Lord thinks they crushed our spirits.. Use the destruction of our guild as energy." He clenched his fists. "They think we'll be sitting on our thumbs wallowing in misery, Well we'll turn that misery to strength. We'll march on their guild."
> 
> "The Magic council wont act for at least a day. We have to strike fast. The element of surprise, the magic council not acting quickly.. And we have one more thing on our side. One of the element four."  Gebo threw his fist into the air. "If we do this wisely, We can eliminate them. Everyone, form into groups." At that moment, Jack finished his flight and landed on the ground. "Excellent Jack. I'm glad another of our Dragon Slayers showed up." Jack nodded, he'd seen the guild already and was hoping something like this would happen.
> 
> ...



*The Mighty Starrk​*
*The Lone Wolf arrives...!*










​
As night drew closer to the Fairy Guild and closer to their attack on Phantom Lord, a man is walking towards the Fairy Tail Guild or at least what was left of it... "It's bad as they said it was..." He muttered, stopping in his tracks to view the destruction that those Phantom Lord bastards had caused... He had such acts like this before, from Dark Mages, but he had never imagine that the Phantom Lord would stoop to such measures. He was wrong then. Digging in his pocket, this mysterious man pulls out a cigarette and lighter. He lit the cigarette slowly and takes a good long smoke as he examines the damage. "Look what they have done to you, my beautiful Fairy Tail..." No tears leak from his eyes, but sadness emanated from the man. His entire life had been at Fairy Tail, he had been here since he was a child. Then it struck him... What would Lyanna think of this. He had seen the guild as a piece of harmony something that would always remind him of his lost beloved. 

"I'll strike down those who have done this to you..." He said, pulling out his gun of course, the pistol named Lyanna. 

"Perhaps, if I had been here." He started, but there was no going back. He sighs and stepped on a rock, crushing it under his boot which got the attention of several guild members. "Starrk is back!" Someone shouts, clearly happy to see the S-Class mage. As Starrk looked over to see a group of young mages, all putting brick and stone back together, he frowned. These mages... They were so happy to see him and he understood why, they sought comfort, knowing that it'd be all right. For the first time in a while, Starrk actually felt close to his fellow guild members, "Where are Gebo, and Mihoshi?" He asked simply, knowing those two fellow S-class mage had been there when Fairy Tail was attacked by it's newest enemy. "With their groups... We're going to attack Phantom Lord!" The mage announced.

Starrk nodded. "They said that you're suppose to lead the long-range mages during the attack... These guys are pretty much it." He told Starrk who examined the group. They were all young and bright faces, not a single one with many scars or battle experience. Yet, they were still eager ready to fight despite having such small numbers. The number of long-range mages had dropped within the years, most of the young ones just wanted to punch people in the face with the more explosive magics. There were still those who appreciated long-range magic, though. This brings comfort to Starrk's mind. Perhaps one of these people in his group could be a future apprentice, so that when he passed, another carried on his style of magic?

"Well then... Let me lend a hand." He stated simply, walking over and lifting a brick which suprised the mage who was so use to Starrk being so far away, never allowing himself to get close.. Until now.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 9, 2011)

*Caesar Brando *

Caesar arrived to the guild just in time to for the debriefing, he was late because  he had wanted to make sure his home was still in tact. As soon as he got there he began healing any serious injuries that his friends had acquired  One after another he healed and healed and healed he nearly feel out. He laid his back on a wall of the guild, he looked at all the people that were hurt and the people that were beyond help. He took off his glasses and rubbed his face. "We can rebuild a  guild but what about the people we've lost !" He slumped down to the floor  with his arms on his knees and looked up. "Why.....why is phantom lord doing this ?""What have we done to deserve this."  He sighed and put his glasses back on "No time for self hpity I suppose." He got up to continue procedures and prepare for the attack on PL.

*Kyle Leshnsher*

Kyle returned to the guild with reluctantly he was frustrated and someone had to suffer. He walked to the PL bar and asked for a root beer (ironically Kyle loves sweet things as any other child would.)  the Bartender returned with a frosty mug of ice cold root beer. He smiled and said "This is the first time I've seen you without your little mask." and laughed. Kyle said this without looking down at his drink. "I was thinking about tearing off your skin and using that instead." The bartender nervously looked down so his eyes didn't meet with Kyle's. He changed the subject to ease his fear. "So how did  the attack on Fairy Tail go. Kyle grabbed his head and slammed it on the counter and kept it there. "Listen you pathetic piece of shit talk to me again and I'll cut your thro-" "Kyle !"The whole guild went silent as  Matilda bellowed a Kyle.  Kyle let go of him without taking his eyes off him. "It would be a shame to have to get punished after such a great performance at Fairy Tail, right?" Kyle thought he would say something but he bit his tongue , he knew when he was outmatched. "Yes ma'am won't happen again"   "It better not" she said coldly. Then returned back to her previous actions, the guild had came back to life again with the passing confrontation.   Kyle turned his seat back around to drink his root beer. ""What a bitch." He said to himself


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 10, 2011)

*Rush...*

The Take Over Mage had arrived a bit before the revenge plan had been laid out, he leaned against part of the guild's remains as he listened carefully. After Gebo finished out the explanation he clenched his fist and went to punch a piece of the remaining wall, but held back at the last moment.

"Damn..." he couldn't bring himself to damage the guild more than what had already been done, "It's more than just this though..." so many had been hurt in the battle, people that the mage had learned to call family. 

"I've got preparation to do..." he says before making his leave, "I'm not letting that little shit or anyone else get the best of me this time..."


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 10, 2011)

*Fairy Tail*​
She woke up, her eyes blinking a few times as she looked at the bright sun in the sky. Her eyes were weary, tired. She blinked several times to get them wide open. As she looked around at her surroundings, her eyes widen. She appeared to be in the middle of rubble, from a building of some sorts. She groaned as she raised her body. Immediately, she clutched her forehead tightly, sweat dripping from her body. She had a terrible migraine... 
*"I think this is the worst hangover ever."* She stated, rolling her eyes.

She had woken up in some strange locations before, some places that she'd never tell anyone about due to being greatly embarrassed by the details, but she had never woke up in a field of rubble. As she tried to recall the events leading up to this, she is hit by a brick wall. "*I can't remember anything..." *Which meant that she had been drunk before whatever this was that had happened... *"Did I cause this?" *She wondered. Whenever she was drunk, she was especially destructive, but she had never imagined that she could do something like this. Shaking her head, the girl popped up to her feet, so we could get a full view of her. She had flaming red hair, with orange in the mix and was wearing nothing but a bikini top and some blue jeans. On her stomach was a tattoo which looked very runic and magical in it's design. Above her chest was another tattoo, this one showing that she was a member of the magical guild Fairy Tail. The girl rubbed it sorely and after that, stretched and yawned.

"WE FOUND HER!" Someone shouted from faraway and running could be heard as a group of mages hopped over the astray bricks and stones. 

*"Eh?" *The girl said, turning her head in the direction from where the voices had come from. *"Oh it's you guys..." *One of the mages put his hands on his knees, his body sweat and damp. He took a breathe before he started speaking again. "Ms. Augustus, you've been missing ever since the battle started!" The mage told May. *"Battle?" *She asked, curiously. The mage looked at her with his eyes widened, "Y-you don't remember?" May shook her head to the side. The mage then palmed his face, "Oh yeah... you were drinking before they attacked, damnit." He muttered. "Well basically, May, Phantom Lord attacked us!" 

May frowned, *"Phantom Lord..." *She knew of that guild only by reputation and although they weren't exactly the nicest mages in the kingdom, May was under the impression that they wouldn't attack a fellow guild. She was wrong. *"I must've fell unconscious during the battle!" *She came to the natural conclusion with the mage nodding, confirming her thoughts. 

*"We must've lost, then..." *She said sadly, looking at the destruction around her. *"No, Fairy Tail doesn't lose!"* She stated firmly, clenching her fist. "We manage to get them to retreat... The S-Classes are preparing an attack on Phantom Lord. You should-" Before the mage could finish, May put a hand on her stomach and shouts, *"Shinsei-Ryu!" *With this command, the tattoo on her stomach starts to glow with power and May's hand wraps around what appears to be the hilt of a sword coming out of her own stomach. The mage watched in wonder as May pulled out the sword and spun it in her head, getting it in the right position. "What are you going to do!? It's best to just wait for the S-Classes commands..." He was well aware of how May got when she was angry and he wanted to calm her down.

It didn't work.

*"Shaddup,"* She said, raising the sword and pointing it at his neck. *"I'm going to go do what I do best.... Cut through something."* He told the mage, moving the blade away from his throat and walking off with the sword thumping it against her leg as she walked off.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 10, 2011)

*Beginning of Twilight*
"_*As night begins to fall on Magnolia.. Fairy Tail prepares it's attack.. will Isham make it in time to lend a hand..?!*_"​











?It's getting close to time now.? Serena looked out over the distance, the entire group of ex-quip mages had been formed together, she stood beside Gilgamesh amongst a small group of people she did not know, with Mihoshi at the forefront of the group, giving out commands and such about what was to come. They hadn't yet moved out, although soon they would be, as the sun began to set over the horizon, and twilight had already started to fall over the hills on the eastern side of Magnolia Town.

?I guess this is it, the final battle.? Serena looked at Gilgamesh, who seemed to be stoic and silent, having not spoken a word since they got to their positions. Gebo said he would use a flare signal to alert them of when the attack was suppose to commence.

?Serena, Gilgamesh.? Mihoshi got the attention of the two mages, ?I need you two to take the most important job, while I'm busy marking the points, when I give the signal, you two will lead the ex-quip mages into battle.?

?Understood.? Serena nodded at Mihoshi, ?You say the word, and we'll charge right on in.?


Asuka's Refuge​ 









​
 ?Nnnnh.? Isham's eyes slowly fluttered open, the previous exhaustion seemed to have left his body, in fact he felt like a renewed 30 year old again, he could tell from the trace of magic left over that this must have been Caesar's work, and he turned over to see Asuka sitting beside him, ?Asuka? Wait, where is everyone else??

?Oh, Master! You're awake!? Asuka seemed slightly startled by the sudden spark of conversation, she had been reading a book, ?They're preparing to charge into battle under Gebo's orders, the final battle with Phantom Lord is about to begin.?

?I see, so they couldn't wait for this old bag of bones, could they?? Isham laughed, he felt like a million bucks for sure, ?Well then I have got no time to be sitting around here, I may be an old man, but I can't let these youngsters show me up.? Isham hopped up out of the bed.

?Are you sure you're battle ready, Master?? Asuka looked incredibly worried, although she knew she couldn't stop the man from going, he loved the guild far too much.

?I might not be quite at full fighting compacity, but I've got energy to handle that Raidon fellow.? Isham smirked at Asuka, ?If there's one thing I know about him after our previous fight, it's that the moment he hears about us attacking Phantom Lord, he will be the first man to charge in, and I need to be there to handle him.? Isham waved at the girl, ?You stay put here, we'll need you to greet us when we come back.? With that Isham surrounded himself with lightning and disappeared in a flash.

?I hope things go as well as we've planned.? Asuka looked back down at her book, ?I'm worried about what the council might do.?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 10, 2011)

*Staz*

The blue haired boy was under the ruins of his former house, there was nothing that could be saved apparently though he actually didn?t have a lot of things, right now the only thing important for him was that "Slayer book", a book that was the only clue he has to know something about his past, about those nine years of his life that he doesn?t remember."Geez, where the hell is it?"he asked to himself digging in some rubble_"hrmrhr..."_his stomach growled announcing that it was time to eat "I?m hungry..."he said and sat, unless his refrigerator was safe he wouldn?t expect anything to eat for a while.

After the rest, he stood up starting to look for the book once again, removing pieces of wall, parts of the ceiling and even the door of what once was his home, he found it. It was red book, on the top the name which was written in a foreign language though Staz was able to read it apparently. Below the title, a strange figure formed by five circles and two triangles acting as a mirror."Lucky! it is intact"he said and took the book. Paging through to be sure that it was undamaged he smiled and then started to walk back through the same route he created to reach that place.

After twenty minutes he reached the exit, as soon as he came out he looked up at the sky"Wah! is it this late already!? Seems that I won?t do it to Jack?s house...*sigh* well i can always sleep on the ground in front of the guild"he said starting to walk towards the guild. The dragon slayers, elemental mages and the other guys of the guild would attack being led by Gebo so they should be ready.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 10, 2011)

Gebo-

"Are you ready for this?" Gebo asked Jason, the two mages had sat away from the group. "I'm ready." Jason responded quickly. "You didn't want to do this kind of thing a few years ago... I had to force you to team up with me." Gebo smiled a little, it was pretty out of character for him, but not to Jason. Those two had been partners for years, they knew each others pasts... in fact, Gebo was the only one who knew Jason's true past. 

"I know. But, we have to overcome our fears eventually, don't we?" Jason sighed. "Indeed. The shadows in our hearts need to be confronted at some point." The two mages sat in silence before Gebo stood up. "Well then, It's time to signal everyone. Do you have a flare on you?" Jason blinked and shook his head. "Hmmm... Well then, Lacey!" Gebo shouted over to the female mage, she quickly rushed over to him. "Yes!" She saluted, trying to play the part of a soldier. 

"Make an explosive container." "Yes sir!" Lacey held her hands out and created a large wooden box. "Very good." Gebo picked the box up and threw it high into the air. "Jason." "Alcohol Make Spear." Jason pulled his arm back, alcohol flowing from his hand and spreading outward, forming a rod. The tip then spreads out into a triangle shape forming the head of the spear. "YAH!" Jason throws the spear at the box, when the two collide a large explosion rings out over the city of magnolia. 

The flare was lit, it was time. "JUSTICE LEAGUE! ASSEMBLE!" Jason shouts. "Oi!" Gebo turns his head to give Jason a look of wtf. "What?" Jason smiled.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 10, 2011)

*The Final Preparations*
"_*As Gebo signals the group together.. Isham makes his grand re-entrance..!!*_"











“Ooh, looks like Gebo's given the signal!” Drakor grinned as he watched the explosion light up in mid air, he had Karina cut his hair down to size, giving him an entirely since he didn't like the old look he had, this hair style suited him much better than the previous one, “Karina are you ready?!” Drakor looked back at the girl who gave him a smile.

“As ready as I'll ever be for this.” Karina placed a hand on Drakor's shoulder, “Let's get going Mr. Dragon.” Karina smirked at the man, and Drakor nodded at her.

“DYNAMIC DUO AWAY!” Drakor shouted as he took off in a sprint with Karina behind him.

“Oi, Drakor!” Karina looked flabbergasted at what he just said, however Drakor merely looked back at her with a smile.

“What?” Drakor asked almost innocently, as if he didn't have a clue what he had just said, however his head suddenly snapped to attention when he realized a specific scent, “IT'S GRAMPS!”

“Eh?!” Karina asked Drakor, however that familiar flash of magical power caught her attention easily, “Master?! He's awake already?!”

“There's NO WAY we can lose now!” Drakor grinned from ear to ear, “LET'S GET THIS PARTY STARTED!”

Ex-Quip Group











​ 
 “That was the signal right there.” Serena looked back at Gilgamesh, “WE'RE MOVING OUT, GIL!” Serena yelled, and with that she took off as Mihoshi flew into the air and began leading the ex-quip mages towards the location where Gebo had summoned them, “Mihoshi's as fired up as ever, she wouldn't admit it outright, but she's actually excited about this.” Serena smirked as she looked up at the woman, Mihoshi enjoyed a good fight as much as Drakor did, but of course she would never admit that out loud, since she cared about her comrades more than she did battle.

Mihoshi, Serena, and Gilgamesh all got wind of the familiar magical power that suddenly appeared, “That's..!!” Serena's eyes widened as she realized immediately who it was, “It's Master!”

Mihoshi smiled, no doubt about it, that was definitely the Master of Fairy Tail, he had awoken and was already on his way to the front lines, “Everyone! Master is awake!” Mihoshi wrote with enthusiasm, “There is absolutely no way our plan can fail now! Prepare to make the full charge once we've rendezvous with Gebo's group!"

Meet Aisawa & Isham's Arrival​ 









​ 
 “JASON!” Aisawa called as she ran up towards the Alcholic Mage and his barrel making friend, “I just heard the news when I got back, is it true?! Did Phantom Lord really attack the guild?!” Aisawa stopped at the last sentence as she tried to catch her breath, she had immediately rushed back to the guild when she heard the news about what happened, however her head suddenly snapped to attention as she felt a familiar magical power, “Master?”

“That's Gebo's idea of a signal, is it?” Isham flew through the town at Lightning speed as he headed towards the area where the signal had been shot off, “Gebo was chosen to lead the attack, that Mihoshi sure made a wise decision." ZOOOOOOOM! A flash of lightning suddenly passed Aisawa and landed directly in front of Gebo, and it cleared to reveal Isham in tip top fighting shape, “So Mr. Shadow King, I hear you're leading the attack on Phantom Lord. Maybe I should just retire and make you the Guild Master instead?” Isham teased the man, even though he knew the seriousness of the situation right now, a little joke couldn't hurt to ease the tension slightly.​


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 10, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> *
> *Meet Aisawa & Isham's Arrival​
> 
> 
> ...



"You still have a few good years left in you Isham." Gebo commented to the guildmaster. "Though, I'm honored to be considered." Gebo smiled at Isham, he was glad the old man was back in business... this plan would go with out a hitch now. In the sky a bright flash of light coats the area before something hits the ground with a thud... *"I saw the lightning, Is master...?" *Jack looked around, his plasma wings light up the area like a flare. "Looks like we're slowly gathering together." Jason comments before looking back at Arisawa. "It's the truth." He smiled. "But we're going to pay those bastards back with four times the damage."


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 10, 2011)

*Staz and Van*

"So gramps is awake?...Our chances of victory just went from 90% to 100%"Van said arriving at the place after having carried Namie to Lacey?s place for her to be safe"Now I wonder where is that idiot?"he asked to himself until he heard the voice of his hyperactive friend"HEY! DON?T LEAVE ME OUT OF THE GAME!"he shouted in the distance as he was running towards the guild"You?re late Staz!"Van stated looking at the blue-haired mage who just stopped in front of the blonde to take a breath "I can?t fight with an empty stomach"he said already recovered. 

Looking at the members of the guild that were already gathered he noticed Isham trying to say a joke"The oldman is here too? And I thought we would be handling this by ourselves...bad luck"he said kind of disappointed before being hit in the head by Van"Don?t say stupid things, it?s great that the master is recovered enough to fight"the wind mage said and then walked over Jason, Gebo and Isham"It hurts! damn you Van were ya trying to take me out of the battle before it starts!?"he complained though his friend wasn?t near"idiot"he finally whispered before going near of the other members of the guild.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 10, 2011)

*Caesar Brando*

Caesar had donned his in preparation of the battle against Phantom Lord and gathered up the healing mages . He had saw a couple of familiar faces like Domu who had promised to support the healing division; this was a welcomed edition considering most of the division wasn't offensively sound. He gathered them all to a room where Caesar stored the medicine and herbs they used for a guild and he told them to all gather specific medicines. "Anti-Venom , aloe , adrenaline , and  smelling salts." "Take all the medicine you can I there should be enough room in the  bags I've provided for you" "Take it from me your magic can't heal everything." He made sure everyone had gathered what they needed and called them again. He started to begin his morale speech.

"We are not going into this fight to battle for glory. We are going into this fight to protect !" "We are the backbone of Fairy Tail we support everyone." Hey put his hands on the table and and dug his fingernails into the table. "We won't...no we cannot have another repeat of last time. Nobody is dying on our watch. Right !?" *"Right !"* The medicine/herb  room bellowed with the unison of the mages resolve. Caesar rolled out a diagram of the body and they began to discuss how to treat different magics on the body. They were all anxious to help the guild in whatever way they could.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 10, 2011)

*The Counter Attack with Lenny and the Healing Squad*

Lenny listened to the rousing speech that Caesar gave, Alexandra stood right next to him. This was more for her than Lenny himself, the guild had a lot of attacking mages but they were low on healing and support so he lent his power there. Alexandra was the summon he was closest with their relation ship was different that him and his other summons. When she was out he protected her from harm. Lenny picked up a little of all the supplies that were on the shelf and put it into a bag they were supplied with. He walked over to Caesar and listened to his explanation. Lenny himself wasn't a healer but anything he could do to assist he would do so. Even manual healing with medicines.

"Aren't you glad you paid attention to the first aid classes Matron Lin gave you?" Alexandra said with a smile
"Who said I paid attention to that old bat?" Lenny said with a smile

Alexandra frowned at him and was about to chastise him when a huge explosion rang out from somewhere outside a flash of light brightened the window for a brief moment.

"That's the signal to assemble" Lenny said

He moved toward the meeting point and watched as everyone assembled it felt like he was a part of the guild for a long time even though it had only been a few hours. 

*Earlier that day
*
Lenny walked into Magnolia town with a woman walking next to him. The place seemed to be somewhat in chaos. Several parts of the city seemed to be destroyed. He picked his way though the crowd and looking around his eyes taking in the entire scene

"This is terrible, what happened here?" the woman in the white dress said
"I am not entirely sure but the city looks like a war zone." Lenny responded

Lenny stopped a man that seemed to be coordinating the evacuation of people away from somewhere.

"What's going on here?" Lenny asked
"_You must not be from around Magnolia_" the man said

He was dressed simply in a long sleeved white shirt and black pants

"No I'm not, I'm here looking for the guild Fairy Tail" Lenny said

The man looked down on the ground and sighed

"_You'll find what's left of the guild house up the street and to the left when you reach the square._"
"What's left of it?" Lenny asked
"Fairy Tail was attacked by Phantom Lord and Phantom Lord won"

A look of shock flashed on Lenny and the woman's face, she turned to look at Lenny 

"You sure this is the guild you want to join?" she asked

Lenny waves his hand and she faded away from his side, he ran down the street following the directions he was given one hand holding his hat on his head. He had done a lot of research and Fairy Tail was the guild he wanted to join. It wasn't possible, they were attacked by a dark guild just as he went to request to join. When he saw the destroyed guild building he closed his eyes and images began to flash in his mind. He reopened his eyes quickly, he ran over to a pair of mages clearing up some rubble and some healing the injuries of others. Lenny touched the large opal on his neck and it glowed white. He pulled away his hand clutching the light with his finger tips.

"Come forth and heal me with your gentle light Alexendra" he said as he releases the light

The same woman from earlier materialized in front of him

"Go and heal who ever you can" he said before she could talk
"I'm going to find who's in charge and see what I can do to help" 

Alexandra nodded and began to walk around healing what wounds she could.

Lenny asked a few people who was in charge and they all pointed to the same guy. A man with a hood dressed in black with blonde almost white hair. He took off his hat and bowed in front of Gebo

"Hey my name is Lensworth Fray, I came from very far to join this guild only to get here to see this. I know you don't know me or have any reason to trust me but let me prove how much I want to be in this guild by helping you guys out." Lenny said

He paused for a moment as the man looked him up and down

"I know what it's like to lose your home and your family, please let me help."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 10, 2011)

*Rush*

Rush walked over to the meeting with purpose in his stride. He hadn't been too much help in the first round, tangled up with that spider kid, but he was determined to be a game changer this time around. 

He adjusted his yellow sunglasses and straightened his crimson red jacket before joining the others. He spotted Gebo and the others and quickly made his way over. He wasn't too thrilled about being only the second line of offense but he knew that they would be crucial for the attack, and he was prepared to go all out. He had a few more monsters within him that he hadn't gotten to test out just yet...


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 10, 2011)

*More Arrivals
*​*
*?Yooooo!? Drakor ran up to the group, they had finally arrived on the scene of the meet up. Gebo, Rush, Jason, Lacey, Regis, Gramps, and Aisawa were all on the scene, ?Gramps, you're awake! And Aisawa's back from her mission!?

?Aisawa?!? Karina ran up to the group, ?Oh hey it is her!? Karina looked at Isham, ?And Master really is awake. We thought for you sure you weren't going to make it on time.?

?Well you know me, I might be an old bag o' bones, but I still got some life left in me.? Isham smirked at the two.

?Drakor! Karina!? Aisawa grinned at the two, they had developed a close friendship in the short time that she knew them, ?Wow, there's so many people I know and don't know here.?

?Don't worry too much about that, you'll get to know everyone soon enough.? Drakor ruffled the girl's hair, ?We're going to need you most of all, along with Caesar and his group, who should be arriving shortly.?

Karina smiled at Drakor, he always did have an attachment to Aisawa ever since she joined the guild, he was the only person besides Jason who actually managed to get her talking, and then she couldn't keep quiet, ?Mihoshi's group is the next closest after Casear's, followed by Starrk's group who is the farthest away.?

?So it looks like we're about set then.? Isham rubbed his chin, ?Gebo, your plan is exceptionally well thought out, in fact if my anticipation of Raidon's reaction goes according to plan, Phantom Lord should be left in disorganized shambles.? Isham grinned, ?I'll just have to be at the front of the line to head off Raidon when he comes charging out of the guild.?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 10, 2011)

Vash TS said:


> *The Counter Attack with Lenny and the Healing Squad*
> 
> Lenny listened to the rousing speech that Caesar gave, Alexandra stood right next to him. This was more for her than Lenny himself, the guild had a lot of attacking mages but they were low on healing and support so he lent his power there. Alexandra was the summon he was closest with their relation ship was different that him and his other summons. When she was out he protected her from harm. Lenny picked up a little of all the supplies that were on the shelf and put it into a bag they were supplied with. He walked over to Caesar and listened to his explanation. Lenny himself wasn't a healer but anything he could do to assist he would do so. Even manual healing with medicines.
> 
> ...



Mihoshi watched as a newcomer slowly walked up to the remnants of the guild, and the summoned a girl with his magic, she went off to heal whomever she could around the guild, and then when he asked who was in charge everyone pointed at Gebo, which she couldn't blame them since Gebo was basically the leader right now, however there was no way he'd be in the mood to temporarily accept someone into the guild in the Master's place, so Mihoshi decided she had no choice but to step in herself. Mihoshi walked over to the man, and placed a hand on his shoulder before Gebo could respond, and raised her light pen.

?If you want to join then feel free.? Mihoshi smiled behind her bandana, ?I can not formally accept you into the guild as it's not my job, but I can temporarily allow you to join and help the healing squad.? Mihoshi pointed to Caesar, ?He'll be the leader of that group, so you should go talk to him about it.? Mihoshi sighed, ?The guild master is currently unconscious, he should be awake soon, and after the battle he'll formally accept you into the guild.?

Mihoshi looked around the village, ?Aside from that, until the appointed time, everyone else is helping around the village or making preparations for the attack, so you can do that if you'd like.? Mihoshi leaned up against a piece of wall that still happened to be standing, ?Go then, you are a temporary member of Fairy Tail, Gebo will give the signal to assemble by flare, at which point we'll all group up in one spot, and march towards Phantom Lord.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 10, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> *More Arrivals
> *​*
> *?Yooooo!? Drakor ran up to the group, they had finally arrived on the scene of the meet up. Gebo, Rush, Jason, Lacey, Regis, Gramps, and Aisawa were all on the scene, ?Gramps, you're awake! And Aisawa's back from her mission!?
> 
> ...



"So then, you know the plan master?" Gebo sat patiently while the guild slowly assembled. "That makes it easier for me." He smiled once more. "When everyone gathers, i'll go over the plan once more, to be sure that it is understood by all. Then we can make our move on those bastards and wipe them out." Jack folded his arms and leaned against a broken pillar. *"Anyone got any plasma lacrima or fire? Lightning will do too. I need to borrow some for a while."* "I got alcohol." Jason held up a bottle, but Jack ignored him. "Here you are." Regis tossed a few miniature fire and lightning lacrima towards Jack.

"I keep them for my attacks, but i suppose you can borrow a few." Jack nodded. *"I'll return them someday." *

Gebo waited for the others patiently, but it was wearing thin... "Master, just to be sure, I'll go over the plan once more with you alright?" Gebo cleared his throat and remembered back to when he first described the plan...



InfIchi said:


> "Long range mages, gather together, Ex-quip  mages form a group, Healers another, Enhancement mages, distribute  yourselves amongst the groups. Where is Starrk? He will be in charge of  the long range mages, Mihoshi, you will watch over the Ex-quip mages.  I'll lead the rest of them in the main assault on Phantom Lord."
> 
> Gebo raised his hand and formed a map made of shadow on the ground. "First,  Mihoshi, I want you to mark the weak spots of the Phantom Lord guild  with your light pen. Holder Mages, plant whatever you can outside the  guild, anything that explodes or blocks their paths. Long range mages,  fire on the weak spots that Mihoshi has marked and draw out the Phantom  lord mages in the holders traps. Then, Go nuts on them. Any mages that  make it out of the initial traps and through our long range spells will  be met with our Exquip mages, use whatever means you can to stop  them..."
> 
> *"What about the rest of us?*" Jack asks. "The dragon slayers, the elemental mages, the others... You all and I shall come in from the back." Gebo forms small figures made of shadow and preforms his plan, getting to the final part. "While  the long range mages and ex-quip mages deal with the mages from the  front, They will have two S-class mages to back them up. Should the  Element four make their move. Then, we all make our moves from the back.  Jack, You'll use your Plasma jet bomb to attack from the air, The rest  of you. Go wild on them. they wont be able to defend from an attack on  both sides.




"Though, i suppose now we'll change it... You will be on the front like with the others while my group comes in from behind."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 10, 2011)

*The Thunder Palace*​
"Indeed, Asuka stopped me before I left and explained the whole thing to me beforehand to save you the trouble.? Isham sat down beside Gebo as they waited for the rest of the groups to arrive, ?It would indeed be best if I stay on the front lines, Raidon will most certainly come charging out in anger the moment he realizes we haven't been defeated.? Isham looked over at Regis, ?How many Thunder Lachriyma do you have on you??

?You're thinking of using that ability?? Gebo raised an eyebrow, ?Do you really think it will be good enough to keep Raidon restrained though??

?Oh no, the Thunder Palace isn't going to be used to restrain him.? Isham grinned at Gebo, ?It's going to be used to temporarily immobilize him. If me and Raidon are to fight, you all must be finished with your fights first, and the battlefield must be clear.?

?Ain't that the truth.? Karina laughed, ?I wouldn't want to be caught up in that fight, although what is this Thunder Palace??

?It's an attack which utilizes multiple Lightning Lachriyma to send a bunch of lightning down onto the opponent.? Isham grinned at Karina, ?If the Lachriyma were big enough, it could probably destroy the entire town of Magnolia, which is why I'm glad that I'm the only one who currently knows how to use it.?

?That sounds amazing!? Drakor smirked at Isham, ?It's too bad we won't get to see it in action since we'll be coming in from the back side.?

?Hmm?? Karina looked over her shoulder behind her, ?Oh, here comes Caesar's group now, we're down to two more remaining.?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 10, 2011)

*Caesar and the healing squad.*

Caesar had just strolled in with the rest of the healing squad.  He saw the Guild Master at the head of the pack and wanted to go over to make sure he was battle ready. Before he left he told the healers to give the guild check ups to make sure everyone was full to the brim with magic they brought lacrima and such just in case. "So master I see you don't skip a beat. Already up on your feet after such a brutal battle."  Ishram left out a hardy laugh "Well with your medical skills even an old fart like  me can be hot-footed !" Caesar smiled and patted the Guild Master on the back "Give them hell." He said and tried returned to his post. Before he walked away he gave Caesar some advice without turning his back. "Don't let your anger take hold of your Caesar it makes you open for attacks." "Will do sir." Caesar walked off again and the Guild Master said this "Be weary off self destructive spell as well, like the one I saw you studying." Caesar gulped at the warning. "I will." He said though the tone in which he had said it made it seem as though he hadn't said anything at all.    

Before checking with the others he went to look for a friend who wanted to fight the same person, Rush. He was talking to a few his Take over buddies when Caesar showed up. Caesar put his hands in his pocket and walked over to him. "So Rush, I see your doing better." Rush turned around and let out a loud cackle upon seeing Caesar's suit. "Laugh as you will but Purple is a very loud color. I got it tailor made, it's designed to instill fear in our enemies while looking fashionable as well." Caesar shook his head to get off the topic. "Enough about my choice of clothing." "The more important subject is how we plan to deal with Kyle."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 10, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> *The Thunder Palace*​
> "Indeed, Asuka stopped me before I left and explained the whole thing to me beforehand to save you the trouble.? Isham sat down beside Gebo as they waited for the rest of the groups to arrive, ?It would indeed be best if I stay on the front lines, Raidon will most certainly come charging out in anger the moment he realizes we haven't been defeated.? Isham looked over at Regis, ?How many Thunder Lachriyma do you have on you??
> 
> ?You're thinking of using that ability?? Gebo raised an eyebrow, ?Do you really think it will be good enough to keep Raidon restrained though??
> ...



"Hmmm." Regis rubbed his chin. "Master if you give me a few moments to run home, i'm sure i could prepare something special just for you." Jack looked at the mage who'd given him the lacrima. *"I'll take you."* Jacks plasma wings shoot fourth from his body, looking over at Drakor.* "Dragon wings."* He comments, seemingly trying to say he was more of a dragon than Drakor was. "*Hold on." *Jack grabs Regis by the collar and flies into the air. 

"Ahhh! I could have walked!!!" Regis shouts. "*This is faster."* The two vanish for a few minutes before returning. "That was terrifying... never make me do that again..." Regis grips his chest.* "I brought the chest you wanted me too. Be thankful." *Jack lifts up a large wooden chest with a magical lock on it.* "Here."* Tossing it onto the ground, Regis quickly rushes over to it. "OI!!! YOU FOOL! There's thunder Lacrima in there!!!" Regis takes out a key and opens the chest with lightning speed.

"Few... they are still fine..." Inside the chest were a little over a dozen lacrima the size of basketballs. "This do master?" "What else do you have at your house?" Jason questions, looking at the chest. "It's my money, i can spend it how i choose." Regis comments, his own way of avoiding the question. 

Gebo shook his head. "The fools." he thought to himself, waiting on Mihoshi's group and Starrks. "All of my men have arrived and some of Starrks and Mihoshis... but we are missing our other two generals." He comments.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 10, 2011)

Domu
Healing squad

Domu moved to the front lines.

Gebo had teamed everybody based on their tactical class leaving Domu and the other oddly placed mages to fill in the gaps. Figuring he best deal with his continued optical transfiguration his body was undergoing and do the most for his guild was to use his near-indestructible body to protect those who treat the mages with less defensive-type magic but have much greater offensive magic then himself. 

Listening to the brilliant talk Ceaser gave to the medical mages untrusted to his leadership and medical know how, Domu considered his own predicament and which mage would be best to treat it. 

Whatever caused this was for some reason not draining his magical power to cause such affects. That did not seem right as it happened to change form on occasions when he was using magic but not every opportunity. 'How can it be linked to my magic without using my magic?' Domu considered in confusion.

Ignoring his need for attention a little longer Domu followed the healing mages towards the master; glimmer still increasing from his skin.

Ceaser moved to talk with the master Domu looked to a small, chatty blond who joined the medical squad. 'Would Aisawa be able to treat this?' 

A new face was also with the group. A man in a top hat.

Ignoring the man for now, Domu asked the small girl for help. "Uhhh, Aisawa?"  Getting her attention. "Could you help me with some small injuries I got and... well what ever this is?" He ambled while showing his hand which was rapidly shifting through a rainbow of color, like oil floating on water.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 10, 2011)

Aisawa's Magic & Isham's Plan​
?Hmm?? Aisawa looked up at the man who had talked to her, she vaguely recognized him as a member of the guild, although she couldn't exactly say she knew the man, ?Umm.. sure I guess..? Aisawa walked over to Domu, and took a look at some of the minor wounds he had, she casted her healing magic on each wound as she did so, since they were so minor, she wasn't using up much magical power to heal him, ?Mmmm...? Aisawa took a look at his hand, which happened to be changing colors, ?Wow! Pretty!? Aisawa stared transfixed at the color changing for a few seconds, ?That's not something I've ever seen before..? Aisawa studied the hand as she attempted to figure out exactly what it was, she couldn't just use healing magic and assume that it would fix it, some things didn't respond well to healing magic.

?Hoo.? Isham looked inside the chest, ?That's quite a bit of Lachriyma, enough to destroy an entire building and then some, we could clean out most of Phantom Lord just with that.? Isham rubbed his chin again, ?Now then how should I go about doing this?? Isham pulled out quite a few of the Lachriyma in the chest, ?Hmm, I should only need about four of these after the initial attack to finish off the rest of the building, and two of them will be for Raidon.?

Aisawa continued looking Domu's hand over, ?I think this might be some kind of poison.? Aisawa scratched her head, she had gotten used to Domu now, so some of her shyness had left her, ?I don't know what kind of poison, or who inflicted it, but it seems to be like that anyways, of a magical type as well.? Aisawa frowned, ?I don't know if I have the magical power to heal this and keep reserves for the fight, but I can try.? Aisawa placed her hand over Domu's and began the healing process.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 10, 2011)

*Long-Range Mage Squad*​
Starrk stood in front of the small group of long-range mages that had been gathered for the attack on Phantom Lord. He stood there, smoking a cigarette and staring out at the town in front of him. He looked over at the young and eager faces who all had their weapons and magic ready. He sighed. _"They haven't experienced true war yet..."_ He thought, shaking his head at them. He'd have to lead these young souls into battle though and although he didn't like the idea of having a team with him, mainly because he thought it would slow him down drastically, he'd have to protect them. There would be no blood on his hands. As he waited for the flare, one of these young mages walks over by him. "You know you don't have to be worried about us... We're all ready to fight till the end for our guild."

Starrk turned in the direction and raised an eyebrow at the person who was speaking to him.  Starrk sighed once again, the constant sighing coming from the fact that today was a very stressful one. "I'm well aware of that. What is your name young one?" He asked. Starrk was often on missions and he rarely interacted with the rest of the guild, so he didn't know many of the younger faces and even some of the older ones.

 "Emil Larvos." She responded rather quickly, showing respect to the mage. "Hmm~ That's not exactly battle attire, Emil." He stated, referring to her rather, ahem, open clothing which exposed most of her flesh. "Like I said you worry too much, Mr. Starrk. Despite what I'm wearing, I can hold myself in a fight." She told the S-Class mage, making it clear that she wasn't going to let Starrk keep on underestimating her. 

"We're about to find out if what you say is true, then." Starrk muttered. Emil looked confused. What did he mean? Was it time for battle? Seconds after Starrk said this, a bright flame was sent into the air, not exactly the ideal flare but it was obviously the signal. Starrk tossed the cigarette under his boot and grinded it. "Time to go." He stated, pushing past Emil and turning to the long-range mages who were preparing to move. Before they could, Starrk shouts, "We're about to go headfirst into the enemy's home! So stay on your toes!" 

"I also want you to repeat one thing, no matter what happens..." Starrk muttered. "We will all return home!"  He said, raising his favorite pistol, the one named after his old lover, Lyanna. He fired a shot into the air and as the young mages look at their leader, they all smile and do the same. Emil's jaw nearly dropped when she saw Starrk's bullet transform into a giant white eagle. She shook her head and grabbed a pistol from her belt, shooting into the air along with the others, "We will all return home!" She shouted, fiercely. This brought a smile to Starrk's face, but he couldn't stay here forever. No, it was off to battle. He hopped on top of his steed, the giant white eagle and it beat it's wings, lifting off from the ground. The other long-range mages also followed up with their own unique form of transporation. Soon, they were all leaving off to Phantom Lord. Emil was looking left to right. She didn't have any bullets that worked as transportation. "Guess I'll have to hitch a ride then.." She muttered and seeing Starrk's giant white eagle, not far from where they had been standing... She leaps into the air and wraps her arm around a wing, pulling herself up. "Suprise!" She shouted in Starrk's ear.

Of course, Starrk was not suprised. He grumbled something of course, "You seem to want something from me. It'll have to wait." He told Emil simply as the bird flapped it's wings again, shooting through the sky. Emil crossed her arms as she flew on the giant bird. Looking at the other long-range mages, all moving through the city, she sighs. "I'll get my own magical flight bullet thing-y eventually..." She said. "What was that-" Starrk assked, but suddenly something went through his head. He felt a revilitazed magical presence and one so big that it could only mean... "Master Isham." He said, thankful that the old man was back on his feet again. He had known the guildmaster for a long time and he knew he was tough, but even Starrk thought he'd be out for most of the battle. "That's him, all right..." He muttered. 

"Master is back!" Emil said as she heard the good news. Now she was certain that they would all return home...


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 10, 2011)

*Staz and Van*

Both mages were around Gebo, they were part of the group that would be led by him and since the S-class mage was the one leading it was a good option to be near of him. The ice mage was stirring his hair in despair, the start of the operation was taking a bit considering that some people still did not come to meeting"Damn it, I can?t wait! What are they doing anyway?!!"he asked hoping that someone would answer"Geez, you are getting annoying they will be here soon, also do you have a plan? I understand that you got some problems dealing with that sword guy"Skylar commented, his red-eyes looking at the blue-haired boy.

Novak just put his hand on his chin and after some moments thinking he just smiled"Hah! of course I have a plan!Staz Novak-sama has always one"he said proud of himself but Van interrupted his little moment of auto-glory"Good, at least you won?t rush at him like an idiot to get yourself killed in the first blow"the blond guy said but looking that Staz had no answer he just looked at him again"Wait...you were planning on charging straight at him without a back up plan,weren?t ya?" he asked as the hyper guy just nodded"Man that?s not a plan you know?*sigh*"he sighed.

"Then how should I attack? he has no openings"Staz declared as he had a doubtful expression in his face"If he has no opening how were you planning taking him on?"......"Perseverance and strength?"he said as if it were something obvious"No,no, we can allow any mistake. I have a plan, the one I want to pay back at was a pesky one as well so let?s do this..."he said and started to whisper something in Staz?s ear.

"Understood?"he asked"Yeah though i could take them down myself if I get serious"he said bragging about himself again"yeah, yeah let?s just do as I said".


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 10, 2011)

*The Ex-Quip Mages Arrive*​
“Dragon Wings?” Drakor raised an eyebrow at Jack as he had returned, “Wait a minute, are you trying to say you're more of a Dragon than I am?!”

“He was gone for a few minutes, and it took you that long to figure it out..” Karina sweat dropped.

“I'll beat the crap out of him!” Drakor went to charge at Jack, however a familiar magical source caught his attention, “It's Mihoshi!”












 Mihoshi flew through the air with the ex-quip behind her, she could see the others now, everyone had mostly gathered into place, with only Starrk's group having not arrived yet. Mihoshi swooped down towards the ground as the group closed in on the spot, and she landed beside Gebo and Isham. Serena and Gilgamesh who had been in the front of the group arrived behind him, “You think.. next time.. you could go a little slower there..?” Serena panted, and Mihoshi looked back at the group, who all appeared to be tired from running after her.

“Wait.. I was moving that fast?” Mihoshi asked, and Serena sweat dropped a little bit, this woman could be even denser than her sometimes.

“Yo Mihoshi, you're late, you should have been the third group here.” Drakor smirked at the S-Class Mage, “You're slacking, I'm going to catch up to you in power at this rate.”

“Give it a rest already.” Mihoshi appeared to be disinterested in what Drakor was saying however, “I can still beat you with one arm tied behind my back.”

“Oi oi.” Serena sighed at the two, “Now is not the time to be competing amongst yourselves.”

“A competition?!” Drakor grinned at Serena, “That's a great idea! Mihoshi I challenge you to a match, whoever defeats the most Phantom Lord fodder has to serve the other person on hand and foot for a week!”

“That's not what she meant!” Karina exclaimed, knowing Drakor would never win that kind of a match.

“You're on Dragon Child.” Mihoshi grinned at Drakor from behind the bandana, “Just remember what you said when you lose, you'll have to serve me hand and foot for a week.”

“No way in hell.” Drakor pounded his chest with his hand, “I'm going to win this competition, and you're the one who's gonna be my servant.”

“Good luck with that.” Isham muttered to himself as he made the Thunder Lachriyma float in the air around him, filled with his own Lightning Magic, “Alright I'm all set then, all we need is Starrk's group here now, and we can get moving.”

“Phew, all done.” Aisawa looked at Domu's hand, and she let out a sigh, “I guess that wasn't as difficult as I thought, I still have plenty of magical power left.” Aisawa grinned as she looked at Caesar, “You're the leader of the healing group, right?” Aisawa made a salute as she looked at the man, “I'm ready to move out whenever you are, sir!”


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 10, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> *The Ex-Quip Mages Arrive*​
> ?Dragon Wings?? Drakor raised an eyebrow at Jack as he had returned, ?Wait a minute, are you trying to say you're more of a Dragon than I am?!?
> 
> ?He was gone for a few minutes, and it took you that long to figure it out..? Karina sweat dropped.
> ...



Jack looked Drakor over for a moment as he talked to Mihoshi. *"You are like a lizard. You have scales, claws and you walk." *He comments, before turning his back to Drakor and moving away, once more Jack was insinuating he was more of a dragon, because dragons have wings. "Umm.. So." Jason coughed into his hand. "Anybody else drunk?" He looked around, he'd been drinking for a while now to build up his strength. He was convinced he was a better fighter when drunk and that the alcohol healed his wounds.

"I'm ready~" Lacey hides behind Jason, throwing her fist into the air, but making sure no one dangerous was around. "Ah, Lacey, we're still in the town." "I... I know that... But... Maybe that Sora guy...." She looked around. "I don't believe he's really on our side for a moment either Lacey." Jason smiles at her, trying to comfort the young mage. "But we've got Regis with us and Gebo and Mihoshi and Starrk... and the master. We can't lose!" 

Lacey nods. "Yeah!" Regis nods as well. "This time we go for payback. I'll get him with my magic!" Regis grins, holding Lacrima of all elements in his hand, before placing them gently back into his bag. "Don't break.. I'll be useless..."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 10, 2011)

*I AM A DRAGON*​
?What did you say?!? Drakor fumed at the other Dragon Slayer, ?Dragons are suppose to have wings, I get it!? Drakor allowed his magical power to swell up around him, and suddenly out of his back popped metal wings, ?THERE, YOU SEE?! I CAN SPROUT WINGS! I AM A DRAGON DAMMIT!?

?Hey Drakor.? Karina grinned at the Dragon Slayer, ?Remember that time you tried to fly off that cliff and you landed face first cause you hadn't figured out how to make your wings mobile yet??

?SHUT UP DAMMIT!? Drakor yelled at Karina, ?I HAVE WINGS, THEREFORE I AM A DRAGON!?

?Dragons are suppose to be able to fly though.? Karina teased Drakor some more.

?GAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!? Drakor roared at the sky.

?You know women have superior intellect compared to men.? Serena stood proudly with a grin on her face, ?That's why women should rule the world.?

?I agree, Mihoshi should be the leader of our team instead of Drakor.? Karina grinned.

?SHUT UP YOU!!? Drakor yelled as loud as he could, he didn't want to hear anymore of that conversation.

?That's enough now.? Isham waved the two off, ?If you pester the Dragon Child anymore, he might actually bite you.?

?Feeling a little Jealous are we?? Mihoshi smirked as she wrote that to Drakor.

?Who would be jealous of you?!? Drakor pointed at Mihoshi, however he suddenly looked down trodden, ?Actually I can't deny that accusation.? Drakor sighed, the routine of everyone picking on him again had returned it seemed.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 10, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> *The Ex-Quip Mages Arrive*​
> 
> “Phew, all done.” Aisawa looked at Domu's hand, and she let out a sigh, “I guess that wasn't as difficult as I thought, I still have plenty of magical power left.” Aisawa grinned as she looked at Caesar, “You're the leader of the healing group, right?” Aisawa made a salute as she looked at the man, “I'm ready to move out whenever you are, sir!”


*
Caesar Brando *

Caesar turned his head when Aisawa saluted, he was shocked to see another young mage. (The mages these days are getting younger and younger.) He thought to himself. "We will continue this conversation later Rush." "I must help adjust this new recruit." Rush gave a nod of approval and Caesar and Aisawa walked off. 

"Yes I'm the leader healing division." "This will not be any easy battle are you sure your up for it ?" Aisawa lauged  "Of course I am I'm an ace at healing magic!" Caesar frowned and gave her a serious glance. "Are you sure you can ? Could you deal with a friend dieing right in front of you ? Or even dieing in your arms ? " "In some ways having to heal the injured is worse than being on the front lines." "Yes I know Drakor and Jason already told me. I've come prepared to see death...but hopefully it won't come to that." Caesar cringed and momentarily closed his eyes. A image of Kyle flashed in his head. (Why are mere children on the battle field ?) He shook away the thought.  

Are you okay Caesar ? Caesar realized he had stood there for a minute.  "O yes I apologize just wandering thoughts." Caesar wanted to change the subject quickly. "So can you show me what you can do ?" "Sure !" The enthusiastic mage said with glee. 

 A slow moving turtle passed by the pair and Aisawa extended her hands at it.* "Arc of Hope – Acceleration" * The turtle speed off way faster than a turtle should it even out rand the rabbit that was next to it. Caesar's eyebrows raised. "Impressive, very Impressive." she nodded in response. "I can do way more but most of my other spells use up to much mana." Caesar smiled and made a pose as though he was telling her a secret. "Between me and you your already a better healing mage then half of the squad." She let out giggle, Caesar shook her hand and directed her to the position of the squad. He ruffled with his hair "The times a-are changing I suppose." He walked over to the area where the healers were and awaited further orders.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 10, 2011)

*Staz and Van*

"Oh yeah, now that I think about it, did you find it?"the wind mage asked, both he and Staz were sat on the ground waiting for orders"uh?"he turned to look at his calm friend"You know, that thing that connects you with your past"he cleared for the guy who nodded before answering"Yeah, i was lucky it was completely intact..."he said and looked in his shirt for it, after a moment he took out the red book that was his precious object.

Van stared intently at the book, he wasn?t even able to read the title"You sure that thing is real? i mean I can?t even read the title"he said taking the book and analyzing it, noticing that even the words inside it were unreadable for him"what do you mean? i can read it clearly"he said and then showed the cover of the book at Van and put his finger signaling at the title "It clearly says "Slayer Souls" "the ice mage said not believing at all in Van"You sure about it? it?s just a bunch of unreadable signs  for me" he said looking at the sky "Anyway what is it about? You never told me"he asked curiously.

"oh that! this book is awesome!! It talks about different kinds of slayer magic, including Dragon slayer magic, from this book I found about the dragon slayers it was so cool that i wanted to be one!! though i haven?t had the chance to meet a dragon yet"the boy said enthusiastically "Really?"he asked looking at the sky as the wind started to blow"This weather is cool and the wind is as refreshing as ever...this night will be awesome"Van said changing the topic  as Staz kept his book"Yeah!".

"/Though seriously for some reason I couldn?t imagine you as a dragon Staz...you have something different on your back/"he thought.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 10, 2011)

*Long-Range Squad is Here!*​
_SCREEEEEEEEEECH~!_

The mages looked up to see a giant eagle descending upon them, it's wings flapped by it's side rather steadily as it lowered. On top, it's rider could be seen, Starrk had a grim look on his face as the eagle finally touched the ground. He also had a companion traveler, the young gunslinger girl named Emil who immediately jumped off the eagle and pukes quickly, not even watching to see who it landed on. She then looked up at Starrk who was getting off the eagle at a much more slower rate. The mage wasn't even slightly affected by the turbulent flight they had just went through. "The battle hasn't even started and you already vomiting." He said to Emil, casting one look in her direction before walking away and joining up with the other S-Class mages. Emil gritted her teeth, "You didn't have to make it fly that fast..." She said, wiping her mouth. 

Starrk shrugged, "We were late so I had to speed up." He simply told her. Meanwhile, Emil watches as the other long-range mages of Starrk's group arrived. They chuckled at Emil who was still looking rather green, "I'm guessing you flew with Starrk, Emil?" A boy with purple hair asked. The only thing Emil could say in return was, "Shut it." 

Starrk looked at Mihoshi, Gebo and he nods to them. "It's been so long that I've even been in the same room with the both of you... Sadly, it is under such circumstances." He stated. When he saw Guildmaster Isham he also nodded to the old man, "Glad to see you are back on your feet once again, master." And he meant those words too. He and everyone present owed a lot to the old geezer, no matter how perverted and silly he was at some times.

Meanwhile, a certain mage in Mihoshi's group, one with long red hair and orange coloring in the front looked at the other mages, all making fun of Drakor, one of those dragon slayers. May laughed at this, her sword not with her currently, but instead sealed back into the tattoo after she was assigned to Mihoshi's group. She still felt it was rather strange to be in the group, especially since she didn't consider herself an ex-quip mage, although it was cool. Mihoshi was rather strong so of course this led to May looking up to her in a way.  

She would need it for the battle that was coming ahead, though. *"Do all dragons look like that?" *She asked to no one in particular, pointing at Drakor and the rather smug-looking Jack.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 11, 2011)

Gebo stood up and looked over the mages. Everyone had gathered now and despite the master being back, he was still somehow in charge... This was kind of an odd situation for Gebo, being the one to give the master orders. "Ahem... Very well then. Seeing as we are all gathered at last, We can start with operation... Black Sun." Gebo hadn't informed anyone that he had actually named the attack on Phantom Lord, it was one of those things he just enjoyed doing. Naming his own operations and missions makes them sound cooler. 

"Master, You will be in charge of the first wave. Take Mihoshi and Starrk's groups and lead the charge on Phantom Lord. We'll stick to the plan, Mihoshi, Starrk you both remember it right?" He nodded at them and turned to the master once more. "Master, Since you said that Raidon will not sit still, then I hope you have a plan to deal with him when he comes out of the building." Gebo bowed to Isham, Starrk and Mihoshi. "I wish you all the best of luck in this battle. Come back alive. Come back strong. Tonight we fight a war, Tomorrow we build a guild."

Gebo turned to his own group, the men and women who would be counting on him in this battle. "We shall fall behind for now and go the long way. We'll stay out of sight, go around the guild and attack from behind. Starrk, Mihoshi, your groups will have to find a way to hold out till we arrive." With that Gebo raised his hand into the air. "We Are Fairy Tail! Remember that, Say it with all your might! Keep the words and this moment in your hearts at all times! It is not through anger we derive strength, it is not through sadness we feel pain! It is through our guild, our friends, our family! We gain strength through our belief in each other! We feel sadness for each other! Remember this in your soul! We are one! We are Family! WE ARE FAIRY TAIL!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 11, 2011)

*A Stupendous Guild!!*

"_*Fairy Tail begins their attack.. the curtain dawns on the Final Battle..!!*_"
​
“_Well said Gebo._” Isham smiled at the S-Class Mage as he made his speech, “_A speech truly worthy of a Guild Master. He may just be the one to take my place instead of Tranver._” Isham raised his hand in the air in response to Gebo, “WE. ARE. FAIRY TAIL!” Isham chanted, and with that every mage in the group responded in the exact same way, “Men and women of this guild, there is only thing left for me to say.” Isham smiled as he looked over the mages awaiting his speech, “THIS IS TRULY A STUPDENOUS GUILD!” Isham roared, and the mages cheered, “For years I have been a part of this guild, and I have never seen a group that has made me more proud of this guild then all of you have. You are all wonderful mages who have proven yourself time and time again as Mages of Fairy Tail.” Isham smirked, “No matter what decision the council makes after this battle, know that we will always stand together firmly and proudly, FAIRY TAIL WILL NEVER PERISH! NOT SO LONG AS EVERY SINGLE ONE OF YOU IS ALIVE!” Isham turned around, his back to the guild, and pointed forward, “NOW THEN! FAIRY TAIL, MOVE OUT! IT'S TIME TO MAKE PHANTOM LORD PAY FOR THEIR CRIMES!” These are the words Isham left the guild with, as he led Mihoshi and Starrk's group off towards Phantom Lord.

“That man is really something else.” Drakor grinned as he watched the group begin to disappear in the distance, “Speaking of which we should probably get a move on as well.”

“No kidding about that.” Karina smiled at Drakor, “Drakor.. no matter what happens, we can't let ourselves be separated, alright?”

“You bet!” Drakor grinned at the Celestial Spirit Mage, “We're sticking together through thick or thin! That's the way Fairy Tail mages operate!” Drakor and Karina made a high five together, no matter what happened they would always be a team. The rest of the mages who had been with Gebo stood around waiting for him to give the order to move out behind the other teams who had already gone on ahead.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 11, 2011)

Rush listened in on the debate between "The Dragons," and scoffed, "Fools, just wait until I track myself down a dragon...I'll show them who the real Slayer is, and I'll use it's power to the fullest!" he says confidently to himself.



KizaruTachio said:


> *Caesar and the healing squad.*
> 
> Caesar had just strolled in with the rest of the healing squad.  He saw the Guild Master at the head of the pack and wanted to go over to make sure he was battle ready. Before he left he told the healers to give the guild check ups to make sure everyone was full to the brim with magic they brought lacrima and such just in case. "So master I see you don't skip a beat. Already up on your feet after such a brutal battle."  Ishram left out a hardy laugh "Well with your medical skills even an old fart like  me can be hot-footed !" Caesar smiled and patted the Guild Master on the back "Give them hell." He said and tried returned to his post. Before he walked away he gave Caesar some advice without turning his back. "Don't let your anger take hold of your Caesar it makes you open for attacks." "Will do sir." Caesar walked off again and the Guild Master said this "Be weary off self destructive spell as well, like the one I saw you studying." Caesar gulped at the warning. "I will." He said though the tone in which he had said it made it seem as though he hadn't said anything at all.
> 
> Before checking with the others he went to look for a friend who wanted to fight the same person, Rush. He was talking to a few his Take over buddies when Caesar showed up. Caesar put his hands in his pocket and walked over to him. "So Rush, I see your doing better." Rush turned around and let out a loud cackle upon seeing Caesar's suit. "Laugh as you will but Purple is a very loud color. I got it tailor made, it's designed to instill fear in our enemies while looking fashionable as well." Caesar shook his head to get off the topic. "Enough about my choice of clothing." "The more important subject is how we plan to deal with Kyle."




Rush slowly walked up to Caesar and with one powerful outstretch of his fist, punched him square in the face, knocking the mage to the floor, "What was that for?!"

"The Elf Joke...Or had you thought I forgot!" he said with a twisted grin, they were in the heat of battle before, and Rush didn't exactly pride himself on his whit, so retaliating now was the best course of action.

"Anyway as for the Spider Kid, don't you worry, I'll take care of him," he says, punching his fist into his open palm, "I'm sure you and your little medic pals will be busy healing the real fighters so I'd hate to distract you," he said with a cocky smirk. He was still partially angered with himself for relying on Caesar's help before, the little runt had surprised him with the poison so it was the best course of action to let Caesar help out.

"I've got plenty of tricks left that those Phantom bastards won't see coming..." he then turned his attention to the speech by Gebo and The Master. As if the Take Over Mage wasn't revved up enough, he was now raring to go, bring it on Phantom, there's no way you're escaping this time.


----------



## Wonder_Y (Jul 11, 2011)

Aki​

Behind the young maids home was a trail leading directly towards the mountain. It was a pretty clear and simple path, mostly just trees and gravel. But it was also one where you could spot berries and flowers growing unattended. Attributes of the lands fertility, Aki thought. No wonder the Duke was so wealthy, and he had obviously put it to good use. Though Aki couldn't understand why he went against Yuki's wishes as he did.

Thoughts of Yuki's warm home and her kindness gave him feelings of gratefulness to the Duke. Within him, however slight, was this sensation of what she could have experienced. A feeling that sometimes felt a little too real throughout his quests. Seeing her secure, as opposed to suffering, had made him happy. 

Smiling, he kept his thoughts to himself. Anu who generally saved his strength by sitting upon Aki's shoulders, was curious about the smile, but even more curious about the mansion they were passing.

"There it goes young one. Where deliciacies go to be borne and refined palates are borne anew."

"What are you talking about, silly frog." Said Aki exasperated with Anu's whims.

"The Duke of Evaroo's manner. Might we visit..."

"Nope." Aki interupted. "We have a mission afterall." 'And I've seen you eat flies from time to time.'

"What was that?"

"Nothing. Let's just keep about our path for now and when we finish with that maybe we'll come back."

Quietly conceding Anu leaned his head against Aki's. He was strange like that. He could  be incredibly willfull at times and at other times he seemed bound. Aki couldn't make out the meaning to it though he'd known Anu for six months already. 

Just then Aki turned towards the forest, causing Anu to lose a bit of his balance. He'd sensed something. He was getting sharper, a quality he steadiliy developed with strenuous training and and near death experiences in combat. The situation was familiar. A large open space, trees about, and a large mansion from which an attacker could gain visual advantage. He went into his gaurd.

But before he could do so fully. The Duke, of all people, appeared from within the forest. He had a very, very large smile that seemed like it was intent on showing passivity. He approached with his hands up and muttered about how he'd been caught. The feeling of danger was still in the air, Aki had perceived this clearly, not one to ignore such things Aki gave him a chilled stare.

"Ah, there you are. Good to meet you, especially here. I should invite you in." Aki silienced Anu before he could start, "You're the ones Yuki sent for a month ago. Fairy Tale was it?"

"Yes." Responded Aki. "This guy is not a member of Fairy Tale." He pointed towards Anu."But I am. What is that you want?"

"You certainly are professional, I'll give you that." He chuckled. "Straight to the point." He held his hand out, telling them to wait and pulled from his front pocket a remarkably large wad of cash. "It's nothing really. Just a small business proposition. I'll pay you double."

"Double?"

"Double the amount 'she' offered you. Just go back to her cabin and refuse to take the job. Pretty simple, no?"

"Why would I do that?"

"Okay, you drive a pretty hard bargain. I'll pay you triple. Just don't ask questions about it. Wha'd ya say?" He smiled and gave Aki what he felt was a slimey stare. A strong stare that communicated a form of desperation.

"No." Aki turned away, he still very much remembered Yuki's stories about the Duke and had formed his own opinion about the quest she proposed. Besides, once he said he would do something, he did it. "If you'll excuse me."

He turned from the Duke and tried to continue along the road, the wad of the cash, the very same he'd seen a moment ago, hit him in the back of the head. 

"You mages are like dogs. Doing whatever your master tells you and following your orders obediently. It's no wonder reasoning fails to work with you. Diver's Magic!" 

The Duke dove into the ground. Aki had lost track of him. The Duke was using the magic Yuki had mentioned in her story. It was too bad Aki hadn't asked her about its characteristics. 

"Regretful now are we!" Screamed the Duke from behind him. It scared Anu into climbing on top his head. "You should quit while you're ahead brat!"

"Stay with me Anu." Insisted Aki. "There may be no place for you to hide if you don't." The Toad had lost his power of speech and was situated on Aki's ponytail nervously clinging to Aki's ears. Aki contrasted this with his stoic appearance, focusing sharply on the ground around them. 

The Duke's technique was seamless. He suprised Aki by repeadtedly appearing behind him and retreating underground. Aki couldn't make out any vibrations and he could barely make out any sounds as the Duke brushed past grass and gravel. Now becoming vexed, Aki was a bit distracted.

"Ow!" A small pebble hit him from behind.

"Muhuhuhuhu. This is child's play. Maybe now you wish to reconsider." 

"No." 

"Fine then." That feeling of danger returned and Aki leapt backwards as two daggers came from beneath where his feet where. "Ah, muhuhuhuhu, I missed. You read killing intent quite well to be such a youthfull mage. It'd be a pity to cut you down as you'd be a great asset in the future. why don't you do us both a favor and spare yourself this meaningless battle. Just take the money or the next time you might not be so lucky."

A cold droplet of sweat appeared upon Aki's brow. The Duke was serious. Why a man who had so much would go out of his way to frsutrate Yuki's plans was a mystery to Aki, what he'd do to get out of this situation even more so. Even so, he wouldn't allow the duke to stop him. He'd made Yuki a promise and he intended to follow through.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 11, 2011)

*The Troops begin to march with Lenny*

Lenny got to the meeting point and saw a few familiar faces, there was Mihoshi. She had allowed him to be a temporary member of the guild for the attack on Phantom Lord. She and the others awaited the arrival of everyone for the attack. 

He looked on at an exchange between the leader of his healing division and someone that Lenny hadn't seen until now. The guy punched him square in the Jaw then helped him to his feet. Lenny pulled his hat down over his face and pretended not to see. 

"These guys certainly are lively" Lenny said 
"That they are, you like them don't you?" Alexandra asked already knowing the answer

Lenny didn't have to answer, Gebo gave a short speech followed by the guild master himself. The love and respect that Lenny saw in everyone's face for the GM made him realize for sure that this was the right place for him. This would be the place to help him get stronger and find his parent's killers.

As the speech ended everyone started to move, Lenny touched the both of his earrings they glowed with his touch. He passed his hand on the huge opal at his neck then the large ruby on his belt buckle. He hadn't been in a serious fight in a long time but he knew this would be one of the most dangerous fights he had ever had.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 11, 2011)

Gebo watched as the guild master took his groups off towards Phantom Lord. "Alright." Gebo turned to his group and nodded. "We move, follow me." The shadow mage walked the opposite direction the guild master had. He knew the town well enough, having traveled it many times. So finding the way out where Phantom lord wouldn't see them was easy enough. *"This is gonna be fun."* Jack thought to himself, slamming a fist into his palm. Then looking over at Drakor, he nodded and gave a thumbs up, his thumb was a bit strange though...

"Does he have wings growing out of his thumb....?" Jason questions, looking at the two dragon slayers. "I... He's weird." Lacey blinked. "I want wings..." Regis rubbed his chin. "Do you think i could manipulate the wind to give me wings?" Jason shrugged. "I dunno, I've got an Alcohol platform, so flying's not really all that cool to me... I can do it whenever i want." "EH!? YOU CAN FLY TOO!?" Lacey's eyes widened. "Hmm? Oh. i suppose i've never really used it huh."

Alcohol flowed from Jason's feet and formed a small carpet beneath him, lifting him about four feet into the air before he sat down. "See?" Lacey blinked and quickly hoped onto the platform. "Yay~ I'm flying~" She cheered. "No fair! I want to fly!" Regis shouts, leaping onto the carpet as well, though it quickly became crowded with the three of them. "Oi! Get off!" "No way! I want to fly!" "No~~ I wanna fly more~" Lacey shouts.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 11, 2011)

*Learning to Fly*​
?Alright, we're moving out!? Drakor grinned, and he looked at the wings on his back, ?I'm going to figure out how to make these babies move right now!? Drakor saw the thumbs up that Jack gave him, ?Wings growing out of his thumb?? Drakor sweat dropped, ?He must be the type of guy who only associates wings with Dragons, he doesn't care about flying.?

?What an odd fellow.? Karina tilted her head at the man, in fact many of Jack's mannerisms seemed odd to her, ?I wonder if he's a Sociopath??

?No, that's not the right word.? Drakor sighed a little bit, and he attempted to move the wings on his back, SKRRRRRRRRRTCH! The sound of creaking could be heard, and Drakor felt a little bit of movement, ?Ooh?!?

?They.. they just moved..? Karina looked at the wings on Drakor's back, ?How did you do that??

?I just thought that I wanted to fly like Jason, and the next thing I knew they responded.? Drakor scratched his head, ?Thinking about flying didn't make them move before though, so why are they responding now??

?Maybe they respond to your emotions?? Karina tilted her head, ?You did get pretty heated back there, perhaps you just didn't have the drive to fly like you do now??

?Emotions?? Drakor scratched his head again, ?I wonder..? Drakor closed his eyes, and thought back to the number of times Karina and Mihoshi picked on him because he was like a Dragon's Cub instead of a Dragon, while focusing on trying to make the wings on his back flap, and soon enough they began to move, kicking up the air around him, ?They're moving!?

?That's amazing!? Karina looked ahead and noticed that the others had gotten ahead of them, ?Ahh! We spent too much time on this subject, everyone's gotten ahead of us, we'll never be able to catch up.?

?Like hell we won't.? SWOOSH! Drakor grabbed Karina up, and in a flash he managed to dash through the air, ?This is great, I can actually fly- Woaaah? Drakor wobbled a little bit, nearly dropping Karina in the process.

?KYAAAH! What are you doing moron?!? Karina looked at the ground with wide eyes, ?If you drop me I'll kill you!?

?Sorry about that, it's going to take a little bit of time for me to get used to this.? Drakor smirked at Karina, ?Luckily there will be plenty of time to get practice on the way to Phantom Lord's Guild! Here we go!? ZOOOOOOM! Drakor took off towards the group they trailed behind, and caught up with them relatively swiftly.

The Frontal Assault & Healing Group​ 
Mihoshi flew through the air in front of the group, wings sprouting from her back due to her magic, however soon enough she was joined by Isham, who now had wings of lightning sprouting from his back, ?Ack! You surprised me!? Mihoshi had been jolted by the Master's sudden appearance beside her, ?I keep forgetting that you're a Dragon Slayer too.?

?Dohohohoho, I'm not one to show off very often, but those two kids back there got me all riled up.? Isham smirked at Mihoshi, ?So I figured it'd be nice to try out flying again, it's also much better on my back than simply walking.?

?Well at least we're managing to go at a pace that the others can keep up with.? Mihoshi smiled at the group behind them, ?If we traveled at our fastest we would leave them in the dust for sure, although it uses up an insane amount of magical power for us to do that.?

?That's true, creating wings is a simple feat for most people with the right type of magic.? Isham laughed, ?Trying to use those wings to go at swift speeds is a much harder deal.? Isham looked at the lightning filled Lachriyma around them, ?I have six of these in total, it should be enough to deal quite a devastating blow right off the bat, and with Raidon out of the picture, you all can feel free to go wild without worrying about me fighting.?

 ?This is quite the long journey, isn't it?? Serena sighed to herself, ?Damn those two and their ability to make wings, why can't my sword make wings?!? Serena glared at the sword on her back, ?Damn you stupid sword, your only use is for combat, you have absolutely no purpose outside of that!? Serena looked at the groups around them, most of them seemed to be in good physical shape, ?That's great because it means they won't be winded by the time we get there.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 11, 2011)

Phantom Lord-

"Hey~ Shake it~ Hey~" A blond haired mage begins to shake his hips on a stage. "Hey~ Left~" Swinging his legs to the left, he hip checks the person next to him. "Hey~ Right~" He sings, hip checking another person. "Hey~ Shake it~ YEAH~" The blond haired man sways his hips back and fourth. "Hey~ We're the best~ Hey~ We pass the test~ YEAH~"  "OI! TOBIAS!" Sora shouts, sitting in a red leather chair, he was trying to enjoy a glass of brandy. "Will you shut up, your voice is getting on my nerves." Sora let out a sigh and took a sip of his drink. "Blech... you've made the alcohol taste bad." 

Sora placed the glass down on an end table and sighed. "And i was looking forward to that all day." "Hey~ It's alright! We showed those Fairies a lesson right? Yeah!" Tobias laughed. "Yeah! We're the best! Yeah!" THWAM!!!! Sora elbowed the loud mage into the ground. "I said be quiet, you're too loud." He sighed. "Hey! That was rude! Yeah!" 

"Oh well." Sora shrugged. "Tch.. Element Four are pretty full of themselves." one of the mages mumbles. "Shh... those guys are S-class man... don't mess with them..."


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 11, 2011)

*On the March with Lenny and Alexandra
*
Lenny looked around as several of the guild mages took to the sky he looked over at Alexandra as the moved. 

"I really need to get a summon that can fly." Lenny said 

He had never flown before but it looked like fun

"If you want I can carry you" Alexandra said

A pair of feathered wings grew materialized on her back and shone lightly with a soft golden light. Lenny looked at the wings and the thought of him riding on the back of some creature with his clothes flapping in the wind was replaced by Alexandra holding him in her arms and flying around. He could already hear the laughter and ridicule from people he didn't even know.

"I'll pass for now" he said with a smile
"Suit yourself" Alexandra said and her wings dissipated the golden light fading away
"I'll go summon hunting the next time we have a little free time" Lenny said

Finding summoning jewels was hard work a lot of rich collectors kept elemental summoning jewels without even knowing what they were. The non elemental jewels were easier to come across but those too were often used for non mage jewelery. Lenny already had an idea of what he wanted, he looked up and saw someone standing atop a brown wyveren. 

"Something like that" Lenny said pointing 

Alexandra shook her head and continued to walk beside him

"I should have known, you're the only man in the world that wouldn't want to be carried around by a beautiful woman" Alexandra said
"I'm not even going to respond to that" Lenny said looking in the next direction

Alexandra began to laugh and was followed by Lenny, this was the last time they would be laughing in a for a little while. Lenny knew that she was trying to make him relax. His summons could always sense his mood and the more intelligent ones would sometimes try to raise his spirits. 

"You sure you don't want to release me until you need me?" Alexandra said
"Keeping you by my side doesn't use much magic at all, it's once you start to use magic that it begins to drain my magical power" Lenny said

Alexandra had been with Lenny's mother for years and even though she was her favorite summon they were never as close as Lenny and her. She was a good master but she was rich and never had any reason to summon her spirits. Lenny on the other hand summoned them all everyday for training. Except Ifrit, Ifrit was a loose cannon. Lenny would have to figure something out because as it stood Iftit was his most powerful offensive summon. 

"Are you going to try to use Ifrit again?" Alexandra asked in a worried tone
"Not with so many people around" Lenny responded quickly
"I can't risk anyone's life but my own"

He touched the huge ruby on his belt without realizing it making the ruby glow red. He would use Ifrit if he had no other choice and hope for the best.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 11, 2011)

*With All Our Might**!!*

?Hmm?? A random Phantom Lord mage looked up at the sky, he had just been leaving the guild to head home for the night, ?There seems to be a slight change in the wind?? The Phantom Lord mage studied the night sky for a moment, and suddenly he realized that this was no change in wind at all, ?Wha.. what is this..?!? An extremely powerful murderous intent rained down on the man, and before he could even utter a word unconsciousness over took him. Footsteps stopped in front of the mage, and stood over him was Isham, with almost the entire guild of Fairy Tail behind him, every single mage looking as badass and as pissed off as they possibly could.

?Everyone split up into your positions, the guild is not far from here.? Isham nodded to the groups, and each group split up their separate ways, approaching the guild from different locations while somehow not making a single sound or allowing any sort of magical power out that could give away their position, ?_I must admit I'll be surprised if this all goes according to plan, this is Fairy Tail after all._? Isham thought to himself, ?_We're usually a rowdy bunch, being sneaky is not one of our strong points, but everyone seems to be doing a good job of it right now._?

?_This is the Phantom Lord Guild Building?!_? Aisawa thought to herself as the healing squad arrived at their position near the building, ?_It's an equal size if not bigger than that of the Fairy Tail Guild Building, and it's kinda spooky actually.._? Aisawa shuddered, for just a second she thought she could sense a familiar magical presence inside the building, however that couldn't be right.

?_It looks like it's almost time._? Serena thought, she saw Mihoshi take to the air to begin marking weak spots on the guild building, not a single person had noticed an entire army of mages outside the guild waiting to attack at a moment's notice. Fwooom, up went the first symbol by Mihoshi, followed by a second, and then a third symbol. In total Mihoshi ended up marking five symbols on the Guild Building to signify the weakness of the guild, and the Master allowed four of his Thunder Lachriyma to shoot up into the air, while two of them formed at the entrance where Raidon was expected to charge out from, ?_Any minute now._? Serena gulped, she wasn't having second thoughts about this, however the anticipation made her nervous.

Isham nodded at Mihoshi, letting her know that the Lightning Lachriyma had been fully charged, and the Thunder Place was a go. Mihoshi nodded at Isham, and then raised her light pen into the air, and in letter as big as she could possible write, the words ?*ATTACK*? appeared in the night sky, signaling to Starrk's group that the time had come to commence the ranged squad attack on the Guild Building. The stage is set, and the final battle for Fairy Tail vs Phantom Lord is only seconds away.​


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 11, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> *With All Our Might**!!*
> 
> ?Hmm?? A random Phantom Lord mage looked up at the sky, he had just been leaving the guild to head home for the night, ?There seems to be a slight change in the wind?? The Phantom Lord mage studied the night sky for a moment, and suddenly he realized that this was no change in wind at all, ?Wha.. what is this..?!? An extremely powerful murderous intent rained down on the man, and before he could even utter a word unconsciousness over took him. Footsteps stopped in front of the mage, and stood over him was Isham, with almost the entire guild of Fairy Tail behind him, every single mage looking as badass and as pissed off as they possibly could.
> 
> ...



*The Battle Begins!​**Long-Range Squad Move in!*

*ATTACK*










​
As those magical words flew into the night sky, looking like bright, glowing stars, Starrk and his group of mages, the Long-Range mages raise their guns and start firing off shots, immediately. *"For Fairy Tail!" *They all roared. A magical bullet sped ahead of all the other shots, this one affected by speed magic. It was like a missile or torpedo. The bullet slammed into Phantom Lord's gates and created a powerful explosion sending dust throughout the air. Starrk grins, "We hit the gate... Now to bring in the heavy." He stated simply, loading his gun up with another magical bullet spell. "Gun Magic: The Phoenix!" He roared, putting all of his will into the bullet. The Phoenix shot out of his gun and soared through the air, hitting the Phantom Lord building which already had a giant hole in it's entrance, allowing anyone to walk in now. Mages were scrawling around, the unorganized Phantom Lord mages. They hadn't expected Fairy Tail would have the balls to lead an attack on thme.

"They obviously don't know who we are then..." He said, with a whisper as he watched the phoenix do it's work. After it first hit them, they expected the flames to die out, but as water mages tried to dampen the flame, it was to no use. The other long-range mages watched in awe as the fire continued to grow, despite the enemy's best efforts. "The Phoenix never dies..." Starrk said simply, blowing the smoke off his pistol. The fire grabbed onto anything it could, clothes and weapons, even skin if you were unlucky enough. When the Ex-Quip mages went in though, they'd find out that the flames wouldn't cling to them like it did to the Phantom Lord mages. It would eventually burn down the entire building if Starrk had his way.

"Unbelieveable..." Emil muttered in disbelief, watching Starrk's flames burn through the building. As she imagined the hell, Emil reminds herself that she has a place in this battle as well. 

"Gun Magic: Lightning Bullet!" Another bullet, along with the other shots being fired at Phantom Lord, soared through the air. Emil's bullet exploded into a fierce electrical storm which zapped the top of the building, sending rubble falling down the sides. Emil grinned, "Right on the kisser!" She shouted, pumping her fist in joy.

As the Phantom Lord mages tried to stop these attacks, they realize that they were completly unprepared for this... Just as Fairy Tail had been when Phantom Lord charged and knocked down their doors. Hey, you know what they say... Payback is a complete bitch and karma is even worse.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 11, 2011)

Phantom Lord-

"Ohh... This fire is annoying." Sora looked around, some of the mages had been freaking out. But he was rather unaffected by the entire thing. "Void Star." A mass of black moved through the guild, eating anything with flame on it. Soon, the building was no longer on fire, everything having been consumed by the void. "That was a wonderful show." Sora found his way through the hole in the roof on a disc of void and held his hands out. "VOID WALL!" A wall of black and purple formed at the entrance of Phantom Lord, sucking in bullets and other long range attacks. 

"It seems like I just started to enjoy myself... and this happens." Sora let out a sigh. "YEAH!!! This is gonna be fun! Yeah!" Tobias laughed as Fairy Tail attacked. "These pansies don't know what they are up against! YEAH!" "Shut up Tobias." A block suddenly fell on the loud mage. "Honestly... I dislike that man..." "OW! YEAH! THAT HURT! HEY!" Tobias shouts into his microphone. "Why can't i kill him..." Sora sweatdropped.... 

----
Elsewhere-

"Oh? It seems the attack has begun." Gebo and his group were still far from the guild. But they could see the carnage that has already begun. "Alright, Jack! Get ready to start the bombardment!" Jack nodded. "Jason, you take Lacey and Regis and follow Jack's lead, drop the explosive containers down on them." "Right!" Jason nodded. "Drakor, Karina and everyone else. Follow my lead, We'll charge in from behind, I'll use my shadow to disguise us. With how little light there is now, we should be able to get by." 

Gebo raised his hand into the air and threw it forward, Giving Jack and Jason the signal to fly off.* "Right!"* Jack crouched and let out a roar as Plasma wings erupted from his body. *"Plasma Dragon Wings!"* Leaping into the air, he flapped them a few times, taking off towards Phantom Lord's guild. "Can't be outdone." Jason smiled, raising his platform of Alcohol high into the air and following behind Jack. 

"Everyone." Gebo threw his hands out and raised a wall of shadow before them. "Let's move!!!" Gebo rushes forward, the wall of shadow wraps around him, becoming like a cloth. As it coats him the excess flows behind him, wrapping around all the mages. Keeping them hidden from sight... this was "Shadow Shroud!" 

---

"Hmmm?" Sora turned around, he'd felt something coming this way... something familiar. "Oh look, pretty lights." He commented, before his eyes closed halfway. "Ah... wings." He nodded, "Wellp... Guess it can't be helped... the master is in a bad mood." Sora let out a sight. "I really don't want to fight." Raising his hand into the air, Sora aimed his attack towards the glowing light. "Void Slash." 

The slash flew through the air, if it were any other man, they might have missed it, But Jack's vision was greatly enhanced by his plasma dragon magic.* "I can see you from a mile away." *Jack quickly released a blast of plasma, sending him higher into the air and avoiding the slash.

"Hmm?" Sora smirked. "Not bad Fairy." As Sora stood there, he noticed something else coming towards him. "Hmm?" He tilted his head to the right. "What is that?" Sora dodged to the left, a spear of liquid lodged in the roof next to him. "Eh? That's odd..." While his attention was on the spear, he failed to notice a second one headed his way. Though as it got closer, he couldn't help but notice it. "Eh? The hell is that?" A bright light came towards Sora, he dodged to the right, but his eyes widened when he realized where the light was directed....

"That's... lightning?" Sora thought to himself, watching lightning hit the alcohol spear... "Shi-" BOOOM!!! The electricity ignites the spear and creates a small explosion on the roof.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 11, 2011)

*The Thunder Palace Unleashed*

BOOOOOOM! RATTLE RATTLE RATTLE! The entire building shook as multiple explosions impacted the building. Raidon who had been sitting in the Master's room enjoying a glass of wine suddenly had the jolting of his life as the building shook as though a powerful earthquake had hit it, “What is the meaning of this?!” Raidon grit his teeth, “I was enjoying a moment of peace, what is going on here?”

“Master, it's terrible!” A group of Phantom Lord Mages ran up to Raidon with terrified looks on their faces, “It's Fairy Tail! They've begun a counter attack against Phantom Lord, we're completely unprepared for this kind of thing! What are we supposed to do?” CRACK! SMASH! The sound of glass shattering and hitting the floor startles the mages, “M.. Master?”

“Fairy Tail?” Raidon looked at the group of mages, his eyes completely blood shot, “Did you say.. FAIRY TAIL?!” Raidon's magical power exploded, knocking the mages off their feet and back up against the wall, “DO YOU MEAN TO TELL ME THAT FAIRY TAIL IS ATTACKING OUR GUILD RIGHT NOW?! AND YOU JUST SAT THERE AND LET THEM CHARGE RIGHT IN?!” Raidon picked up one of the mages by his collar, “DO YOU KNOW HOW MANY MAGES THEY HAVE IN THAT GUILD?! HOW COULD YOU IMBECILES NOT HAVE NOTICED THEIR APPROACH?!” Raidon tossed the mage aside effortlessly, “MUST I DO EVERYTHING AROUND HERE MYSELF?! I WILL SHOW THESE FOOLS WHO THEY ARE MESSING WITH!” Raidon charged out of the room without a care in the world about anything else, all he wanted was to see every single mage in Fairy Tail groveling before his knees, he had been completely unaware that Isham had been revived after their previous fight, as he expected due to the man's age he would likely be unconscious still.

Asura and Rokura​ 

 BOOOOOOOOM! From their positon outside of the guild, Asura and Rokura could see the explosions going off as Fairy Tail began their attack, “What in the hell is that?!” Asura gaped as multiple holes had been opened up in the building, the attack had hit every single weak point, which seemed to be marked by a pen, “Someone's attacking the guild?!”

“Not just someone, it's Fairy Tail.” Rokura narrowed his eyes, “Which means the Dragon Slayer and Celestial Spirit mage must be close by.” Rokura looked at Asura, an extremely small hint of a grin on his face, “Come Asura, let us go find them and test out their abilities.”

“I'm still not sure about this plan of yours.” Asura sighed, she didn't like the idea of handing the Lachriyma over to us, “Even if they are stronger than us, that's not saying much considering that person is leagues ahead of us, after all she would have been a potential 10 Wizard Saints contender if she hadn't been found out to be planning on abusing the position.”

“You still don't understand Dragon Slayer magic I see.” Rokura sighed, he didn't feel like explaining to her the details behind that Lost Magic, “Trust me, if they can defeat us in a battle, then from here on out the Dragon Slayer can only get stronger, they are the best bet to protecting the Lachriyma, and perhaps even the world.”

The Thunder Palace​ 









​ 
“At arms men!” Isham yelled with his group, and from the opposite side was Mihoshi's group of ex-quipping mages, he could feel the incredible magic power charging through the guild, and soon enough just as he expected out of the front entrance popped an incredibly enraged Raidon, charging directly for the group of Fairy Tail mages, “He went directly for the bait!”

“YOU DAMN FAIRY TAIL MAGES!” Raidon yelled as he charged towards the group of Mages that Isham happened to be leading, “I WILL SEE YOU ALL GROVEL BEFORE MY FEET!” Raidon roared as he got extremely close to Isham, however suddenly two huge jolts of lightning slammed down onto his body, “GYAAAAAAAAAAH! WHAT MANNER OF ATTACK IS THIS?!”

“It's my specialty attack, the Thunder Palace.” Isham grinned at the now immobilized Raidon, crossing his arms over his chest, “No matter what kind of magic you use, you won't be getting up from an attack that super charged very fast, the downside is that it took quite a bit of magical power to create a charge that would paralyze your body, so in the end our power still roughly evens out when you can finally move.” Isham looked at the Fairy Tail mages behind him, “EVERYONE! IT'S TIME TO GO WILD! DON'T LET A SINGLE PHANTOM LORD MAGE OUT OF YOUR SIGHT!” The Fairy Tail mages behind him cheered, and charged forward to greet the flooding group of Phantom Lord mages who had made it passed the wave of ranged attacks, “Now then!” Isham clasped his hands together, “Thunder Palace, ACTIVATE!” The four Lachriyma in the air began to emit a charge of lightning around, and soon enough four incredible blasts of Lightning ripped through the Guild Building, busting apart the very upper tier of the floor completely, “Damn, it wasn't quite enough to bring down all of the building, huh? Well that still hurts either way, doesn't it Raidon?”

“Damn you.. Isham..” Raidon glared at the Fairy Tail Guild Master even though he was paralyzed, “As soon as I can move again.. you're going to regret this... I will repay you the pain a thousand times over.”

“Don't go stealing my lines.” Isham narrowed his eyes coolly at the man, “I am the one who is repaying you the pain a thousand times over, this is the punishment you have brought onto yourself by angering Fairy Tail.”​


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 11, 2011)

*The healing squad lends support !*​

Ishram and Raidon began to clash and with that clash followed the support of hundreds of Phantom Lord and Fairy Tail mages. The long range team's attack had manged to let half of the healing squad get enough time to position right behind the mages that were on the front line. The other half would strategically stay behind the all other squads. Caesar had placed the more offensively capable healers on the 2nd ring position next to the mages that would rush in first. Aisawa had wanted to tag along he was reluctant but Caesar decided it would be best to have her around in case he used the spell he was developing. 

Then it happened the first wave of PL mages collided with the first attackers. Caesar who was in the second line yelled out. "Constantly use stamina enhancing type magic  ! We must push our castle !"   All of the healing mages had their hands extended towards the first attackers and the would feed them a steady flow of stamina enhancing spells. The FT attackers began to push PL's first wave back with the help of the long rangers it was obvious who was winning the power struggle. 


*Kyle's Excitement ​*
 Kyle had donned his new outfit as his old one was destroyed by the work of Caesar and Rush. He was in  sitting on his bed reading one of his manga and playing with a couple of spiders he had collected around the guild. They crawled around on his hands on his face and even under his clothes. He didn't mind to him they were like his best friends. Kyle had decided to actually live at the guild for that reason....that and he had no where else to go. All of a sudden he hears a collection of explosions outside. It startles him, he looks around to see if anyone saw him get shaken up even though the only living things in the room with him are his spiders. "The fuck ?" He got off his bed and went to grab his

He managed to find a window on one of the upper levels of the PL building and looked outside. He was grinning ear to ear with to what he saw. It was Fairy Tail retaliating. "Resilient bunch of pricks to say the least. I guess this isn't gonna be another boring night after all." He lets out a cackle and hurries down to meet up with his guild mates.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 11, 2011)

*A Force To Be Reckoned With*

"_*The hearts of these two women explode with love for their guild... who will be the final victor in these battles..?!*_"​
“*SILFARION!*” Serena yelled as she charged into a group of Phantom Lord mages and blasted them all away from her with her speed, “These guys aren't much to talk about, I'm more interested in that sword wielding bastard from earlier, now where the hell is he?!” Serena looked around, however she couldn't seem to find the man anywhere, however another group of Phantom Lord mages charged her, but she merely knocked them away with her speed again, that damned Tragor wasn't around when they needed to settle the score?!











​
“*Sword of the Griffin!*”A voice yelled, and Serena swiftly turned around to block a sword strike from Tragor, “I see the little fairies have come to challenge the Phantom on their own turf.” Tragor smirked at Serena, “I apologize for being late to the party, however I was off grabbing some new swords.” Tragor swung the sword against his shoulder with a grin on his face, Serena could see why the sword happened to be labeled as Sword of the Griffin, “Shall we get the final battle under way now, my dear little kitten?”

“You disgust me to no end.” Serena narrowed her eyes icily at Tragor, and she charged at Tragor with swift speed, however he suddenly seemed to vanish into thin air, “The sword increases his speed?!” Serena jumped up dodging a strike from behind, and flipped herself backwards in the process, performing a backflip in midair and swinging the sword at Tragor, however he parried the sword strike, and flipped her over his head in the process, then swung downward towards her, but Serena landed on the ground and rolled to the side, then flipped upward and attempted another sword strike at Tragor, but he parried the attack once more, and then both skidded backwards away to anyone else. To everyone else around them, this all would have happened in only a few split seconds, but to Tragor and Serena it felt like a few minutes.

“You've improved quite a bit since we last met, little kitten.” Tragor grinned viciously at Serena, “To be able to go toe to toe with the fox in a one on one match is quite an impressive feat, especially after improving my own combat strength.”

“You have a weird obsession with animals you know that.” Serena raised an eyebrow at Tragor, “I've always wondered why it is that you love animals so much, but you don't seem to have any compassion for human beings.”

“The answer is quite simple actually.” Tragor laughed at Serena with a gleam of joy behind his eyes, “It makes the hunt more fun when I label my prey.”

“Here I thought there might actually be a shred of kindness in you.” Serena sighed, “You really are a hopeless cause though, trying to reason with you at this point is just fruitless.” Serena gripped her sword tightly, “The time to end this battle has come, I'm getting payback for what you did to Satoru, no, for what you did to Fairy Tail!”

Mihoshi vs Matilda











​ 
Mihoshi flew down into a group of Phantom Lord mages and easily swiped them all aside merely with the speed of her flight, these Phantom Lord mages practically meant nothing to her, and she reveled in the fact that she was easily taking them down without too much effort. Mihoshi casually casted her Seven Blades spell which knocked the mages away effortlessly. Mihoshi looked over, and noticed that there happened to be a peculiar predicament, one of the Element 4 had gone on the move, and she happened to be using Lava against the Fairy Tail Mages. Mihoshi wouldn't tand for such an outrageous act, and so she charged directly towards the Element 4 mage.

“*Angel's Light: Strength!*” Mihoshi reared her fist back as her arm grew with Light, and slammed the fist into the Element 4 mage, knocking her away from the group. Mihoshi landed on the ground with a menacing glare behind her sunglasses as the Element 4 mage skidded across the ground for a little bit before managing to right herself. Mihoshi vaguely recognized this mage from the Element 4 group, however she couldn't quite remember the name of the mage exactly since it had been a while since she looked at the list of Element 4 mages.

“I can not simply stand by and watch as you harm the mages in my Guild.” Mihoshi pulled the bandana off of her face, and tied it around her neck, this happened to be a rarity for her, however it was to keep the bandana from blowing back up into her face, Mihoshi wanted to be at her tip top shape in this fight, “You have committed a grave crime against Fairy Tail, I swear on the pride of our Guild that I shall deliver justice, the name Element Four shall be our rival no longer, I will defeat you in front of your entire guild.” Mihoshi got into a fighting stance, awaiting the attack of the Element Four mage.​


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 11, 2011)

Jack-

The dragon slayer flew over the phantom lord mages and charged up a rather large ball of plasma. "*Plasma Dragon Jet Bomber!"* with a powerful toss, Jack throws the orb into a group of phantom lord mages, BOOM!!! The plasma ball explodes outward into a glowing dome of heat and pain. *"Plasma Dragon... ROAR!!!"* Jack takes a deep breath, building up a large amount of plasma into his mouth. With a strong forward thrust of his upper body, he releases a beam of shining light into the ground, moving his head around wildly, causing the beam to hit everywhere. 

Jason/Lacey/Regis- 

"That bastard didn't die from Masters attack." Jason flew the Alcohol platform to the side of Phantom Lord's guild. "Oh? You found me." Sora waved at the three mages as they landed on the ground. "You did well with those surprise attacks. Now can we forget this whole thing and just-" "Alcohol Make/Lighting *SPEAR*!" Regis and Jason fire off their combo attack once more, Sora throws his hand out and creates circle of void. "Void Portal."  Another portal appears beside the mages. 

"Defense Container!" Lacey throws her hands out and a wooden box appears before the mages, blocking the attacks. "Hmm? Impressive team work..." Sora smiled a little. "Fairy Tail... you are truly a fascinating guild." 

Gebo-

As the shadow mage and his group drew closer to the phantom guild, Gebo removed his shroud and charged in full force. "RIP THEM TO SHREDS!" Leaping high into the air with the power of a shadow fist, Gebo spins a few times before throwing his arms out. "Shadow Spike Rainfall!!!" Shadow formed in the air above the Phantom Lord guild, spikes began to rain down from the sky, piercing through the building... this attack was not meant to destroy the building. It wasn't meant to harm the mages inside... this was a signal... "WHERE ARE YOU MOON BASTARD!!!!"


----------



## Cjones (Jul 12, 2011)

*Gilgamesh*

*Whistle* "Seems like this guild thing is some pretty sriouz buiznez." Gil spoke to himself as she watched the charging forms of is allies as they went all out in a full frontal assault against the Phantom Lord Guild's mages. He wondered if this was what I stampede looked as he saw nothing, but the backs of his "_Friends_" (He used the term loosely has, he really couldn't care less about the majority of the people here, except for a very select few) and then the eventual battle cries and light show that consisted of magic as they engaged one another.

Eh, he wasn't really interested in this whole thing, but fought anyway to keep appearances up. Still he had wanted to talk to Serena and pour his semi-black heart out to her before they went through and had to war with Phantom Lord, but she left his side before he could speak to her. "Ah well, I'm sure I'll see her after all this. It's not like I don't have fourteen other loves on my list." His voice was accompanied by the defeated grunts of those who sought to meet him in direct, twirling Houtengeki above his head as he deflected a nearby fire blast and shot off into the sky.

Speaking of his fourteen loves, secret loves that is, Hitrea was on that list. Despite the fact she had tried to kill him who knows how many times...she was truly a gorgeous creature with not many matching her beauty and speaking of Hitrea. _"I'd better go looking for her. This may be the last time for me to get Chrysaor back."_ With that thought in mind he set off behind the others as he prepared to enter into the all out assault.

*Satoru*

"It seems the frontal attack has already started." Satoru spoke with his deep voice holding a hint of worry as he pushed his glasses up with his forefinger. It wasn't really like him to constantly sound depressed or worried about something, but someone other than he and possible Gilgamesh could run into his sister. The different scenarios that played through his mind as he thought of family engaging in combat with one of these enraged Fairy Tail members only further increased his worry.

Still even if he was worried, he had to concentrate on the task that was currently at hand. He was part of the group that would take Phantom Lord by an even bigger surprise by storming in from the back. His dark colored eyes looked to the sky as the S-class mage Gebo took off into the sky with a pair of plasma wings. The young man follow right behind as Gebo enveloped them in a shroud of what looked to be absolute darkness, but as it covered them, it quickly faded away as if it never existed.

Thunder began cracking into Satoru's hand as the assault on the guild began.

"This is for Fairy Tail!"

*Hitrea*

The Phantom Lord guild had suddenly came under fire, complete and utter bombardment. From what she could make of the situation herself and what she had heard, Fairy Tail was behind the attack and they made finely executed strikes against the weak points of the building that was the housing of the guild itself. A smile found itself on her lips as Hitrea moved through the confusion filled hallways of the guild as everyone scrambled to prepare for battle.

Fairy Tail seemed to be more vindictive than they ever let on.

The guild was in mass chaos as everyone scrambled about, orders from the guild master were never going to come on how to act, apparently he had ran out and confronted the master of Fairy Tail without even giving a single order. "How amusing." She muttered to herself as she continued to walk at her own casual pace toward the entrance of the guild. There were many recognizable faces she made note of as she strolled along, Asura and Rokura were two of these faces she made note of as she looked in their general direction.

They seemed to busy with there own business, which reminded her of something. Gilgamesh...would be part of this assault and this would finally be the place were she could end the life of that miserable man. There was no way he would pass the opportunity to get back that which belonged to him, so instead of seeking him out, she would allow him to seek her out.

"You'll be reunited with your master soon enough. I can guarantee it will be a splendid reunion." She spoke with the same sweet tone a mother would use to speak to their child as she twirled the hilt of her blade with the palm of her hand.

Things were going to become an utter *hell* on earth.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 12, 2011)

They were marching carefully even though Phantom Lord was already aware that they were under attack, they decided not to rush to be in good shape for the battle"I want to arrive, I want to arrive"he said anxiously, behind him Van was walking calmly as if he was sure that the victory was for Fairy tail.Suddenly Gebo removed his shroud from the members of the guild and himself and charged in to start the attack telling all of them to start. A big smile appeared in the faces of both the Ice and wind mage, it was time to make those Phantom bastards pay for lying their dirty hands on Fairy tail.

*Staz*

"YAAHOOOOO!!!!" he shouted and then charged at full speed towards the guild, some of the fodder tried to stop him but"Ice make:Geyser!"freezing the ground in front of him, he created a tower of ice spikes that impaled and trapped the opponents"You are just in the way fodders!" he said and then kept with his rush looking for his opponent.

After some moments he saw him, the guy of the white armor and the swords coming out from the guild to fight back the attack of the fairies"Found ya" he said and stopped"Ice make: lance!!"he said and created many ice lances that were instantly fired at Aegis. the Phantom Lord mage drew his sword"Kami no ejj i"he said and slashed the ground sending with the power of the movement a blade made of wind destroying Staz?s lances"So it is you kid, I never thought that your pitiful guild would have the balls to attack us"he stated looking at Staz whose eyes were already star-shaped showing his excitement"Well, we aren?t here just to fight ya know? we will smash you all to pieces"

*Van*

The guy smiled even more as soon as Staz charged in to attack as well, he started to gather his magic as the wind direction started to change he wasn?t going to hold back. Then he started to fly going towards the center of what now was a battle field"Storm bringer"he said and then started to move his hands as if he was throwing something, suddenly he started to create some tornadoes(actually 3) which started to spin and cut the fodder with wind blades"now, now where is he?"he asked though then he had to avoid many balls of sand which were heading towards him at an amazing speed. 

"Yo! it has been a while, sandy guy"he said sarcastically smiling at the white haired guy who was in front of him"You sure like to make a mess wherever you go...that?s why I hate Fairy tail so much"he said with a serious expression.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 12, 2011)

*Rush Zerix*​
The Fairy Tail Mage clenches his fist, ready to jump at any moment, and when Gebo finally gives the signal he doesn't hesitate for a moment, *"Fenrir Soul!"* he dives in, clawing down two PL mages at once.

*"Elf Soul!"* he quickly transforms into his elfen form, drawing his magic blade as he does so and taking out the next group of mages with a quick succession of slices.

*"Minotaur Soul!"* he shouts before leaning his head down and charging forward, trucking through the group in front of him, "Where is he...Where is that little spider punk!"

*Matilda vs Mihoshi​*
*"You little Fairy Twat..." * Matilda says through gritted teeth, annoyed at that she got the jump on her while she was in the midst of exterminating.

She then listened on as she ranted on about the relationship between the two guilds, *"Rivalry? HAH! Foolish little girl, you have no idea what you and your little friends have gotten yourselves into."*

*"Ashes to Ashes!"* the ash builds up in her hands for a moment before she thrusts her palms outward and sends a stream of black ash right for Mihoshi, *"Angel's Light: Shield!"*

The shield of light forms around her and protects her from the blast, but as it makes contact ash begins to disperse through their section of the battlefield. As the shield lowers Mihoshi coughs as the ash enters her lungs, staying as alert as she can as she blindly struggles through the cloud of ash.

*"Catastrophic Shower..."* is all she can hear from her opponent before she picks up a few blasting sounds. She dashes to the side, prepared to avoid a frontal attack, but nothing comes.

She pauses for a moment, her visibility still damaged by the ash. Meanwhile several meteor sized chunks of volcanic rocks coated in lava crash down from above, *"DIE LITTLE FAIRY! I'LL BURN YOU AND ALL OF YOU LITTLE BRATS TO DUST!"* she shouts as the meteors close in from above.

*The Eclipse Knight​*
Adam slowly makes his way through the battlefield. One by one the Fairies and Phantom Lords clash around him. Two Fairy Tail Ex-Quip mages charge at him but he quickly draws his blade, cuts them down, and resheaths in the blink of an eye.

*"This certainly is surprising, they managed to prepare their retaliation quite quick,"* she narrows his eyes, *"Though it won't matter, we shall be victorious once again."*

Through all of the chaos of the battle Adam manages to pick up one man's shouting.

"WHERE ARE YOU MOON BASTARD!!!!"

*"Solar Rain."*

Several little blasts of burning hot solar energy pour down from above Gebo, "Shadow Blade!" he does his best to fend off the attacks with the blade but a few manage to come in and burn him.

*"It's not just the moon,"* he says, holding one hand out with lunar energy in his palm, *"But the sun as well,"* he says, filling his other palm with solar energy.

*"I'm truly honored that you would seek me out like this, now we can finally finish what we started,"* he slams his two fists together and then chucks the product of the fusion straight at Gebo, *"Eclipse Bomb!"* it didn't matter if he managed to dodge it or attempted to block the attack, the power from the explosion of solar and lunar energy would break through any of his defenses and catch him in any attempts to run. He watched carefully, observing how he would handle the situation.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 12, 2011)

*Cause & Effect*

"_*Drakor trembles in excitement while Aisawa trembles in fear.?! What is the fate of the young Aisawa..?!*_"










​
*Iron. Dragon's. ROAR!* Drakor yelled as he blasted the iron whirlwind out of his mouth into a group of Phantom Lord mages and knocked them all away easily, Next followed up by, *Iron Dragon's Buzzsaw*! Drakor swung the sword around and smashed more Phantom Lord mages away from the group, Come on Phantom Lord, I'll take any and all of you on without issues! Drakor charged into an other group and knocked them away without effort as well.​ 
Sagittarius! Take care of that group! Karina yelled, she had summoned the Celestial Spirit as soon as Gebo had let the shadow attack go, she didn't want to use Loke unless someone forced her hand in doing so.

Roger that, Moshi Moshi! Sagittarius fired off six arrows at once, and effortlessly pushed back the Phantom Lord mages without much effort, Hmm? There are more coming from that direction! Sagittarius slammed that group of mages with his arrows as well, It is my duty to protect Miss Karina at all cost! I will not let a single one of you get past my arrows!

Joker's Card! Joker's Fire! A blast of purple fire slammed into Sagittarius, severely injuring him in the process, Celestial Spirit Magic sure is interesting. Rokura commented as he came out of the shadows, I will be your opponent.

Sagittarius! Karina gaped at the spirit disappeared back into the Celestial Spirit, Why you.. Karina decided to save her trump card for last, and pulled out her next key, Open a gate to the Maiden, *Virgo!* Karina yelled as she swung the key downward, and out of the gate popped Virgo.

You called for me, Princess? Virgo asked Karina, Shall I take on this opponent then? Virgo for once seemed to be rather serious about the situation.

Yes please, see what you can do about those pesky cards of his. Karina eyed the cards that the mage happened to be holding, she had heard a lot about that kind of magic.

*Darkness Make: Battle Axe!* Asura yelled as she charged in from above Drakor, allowing the axe to go straight down towards him, Nice to see you again Dragon Slayer, this time there won't be any outside interference with our battle!

Just the way I like it!" Drakor held his arm out in front of him, *Iron Dragon's Polearm!* Drakor let the polearm extend upward crashing into the Battle Axe and crushing it, and heading straight towards Asura,  Kind of hard to dodge in midair ain't it?!

*Darkness Make: Gargoyle Fist!* Asura yelled, creating the giant fist which slammed into the Polearm, stopping it in it's tracks, and giving Asura enough momentum to move out of the way of the attack, landed on the ground in front of Drakor, Pretty good, but not quite good enough to be a home run.

Of course not, if that fight ended that easy, this would get boring. Drakor grinned as he allowed the Iron Scales to slowly form on his body, I'm trembling with excitement right now, and the best part is yet to come!

----------------------------

*Arc of Hope: Arms*! Aisawa casted the spell on the few mages that happened to be near her, Don't worry, it's a spell which increase your strength! Your physical and magical attacks will be a lot stronger than before! Aisawa went off to go help the next group of mages, however before she could get to the next group, a powerful explosion knocked them back away from her, What was that?! Aisawa looked at the group as they fell on the ground, Healing people comes first and foremost, defending myself comes later! Aisawa ran towards the group, however someone immediately cut off her path, Hey! Get outta the way! Those guys are injur- Aisawa went completely silent as she looked up at the person, although she didn't remember much about her past, she did happen to remember this woman standing in front of her, R.. Remilia?!

"You know me, little girl? Remilia asked as she looked down at the girl, I can't fathom why they would let a child like you on the battlefield, however I'm afraid I can't let you get to those mages. Remilia smirked at the girl, You're welcome to try and get past me though if you want to save your friends. Remilia sighed, In truth I have no interest in weaklings, but it seems like everyone else is already taken.

Wh.. what are you saying? Aisawa took a step back from the girl, Remilia.. what happened to you..? Something seemed very wrong here, this couldn't be the same Remilia that Aisawa remembered, and yet her appearance was exactly the same down to the very core, albeit a lot older than the last time she saw her.

Arc of Izanami: Ice Wyvern. Remilia said in a nonchalant tone, and as soon as she said that a puff of smoke appeared, and out of the smoke stepped a wyvern which happened to be coated in all blue, Sorry kid, I really don't want to do this, but orders are orders, I have to defeat all Fairy Tail mages, although I'll try to go easy on you. Remilia sighed, Ice Wyvern, go get her.












KYAAAAAAH! Aisawa cried as the Ice Wyvern charged at her, she took off running away from the Wyvern as it snapped at her, this wasn't the Remilia she remembered from her past, the Remilia of her past had a kind heart, she had taken her in for a short while when Aisawa realized she had been an orphan, however one day a group of people came to Remilia's house, and that was the last Aisawa ever saw of the girl, right in front of her eyes the people took her away, Remilia was never to be heard from again, or so she had thought anyways, and yet.. Remilia please stop this! This isn't you! You're not this kind of person! Tears flew from Aisawa's eyes as she ran from the Wyvern.

I don't know what you know about me from the past, I don't even remember it. Remilia grinned as she trailed behind the two, The Remilia you knew from the past no longer exists, I am not that person!

Uwaaah!!! Aisawa tripped over her own feet as she ran, and the next thing she knew the Wyvern happened to be on top of her, ready to lash out at her on a single command, No.. Remilia please.. stop this.. I'm begging you.. Aisawa trembled with fear as she looked up at the Wyvern, PLEASE DON'T DO THIS!!! Aisawa yelled as loud as she could, Remilia... Aisawa looked at the girl in tears, her whole body trembling in fear, she didn't want to die, she was still just a kid, this wasn't how things were suppose to end up, their reunion was suppose to be a happy reunion, that's how Aisawa envisioned it, "I'm sorry that I wasn't strong enough to save you back then.." Aisawa whispered to herself, preparing for the worst possible outcome.

Sorry kid, but I gotta do what I gotta do. Remilia raised her hand up into the air, looking away from Aisawa, Ice Wyvern, make it merciless. With that order, the Ice Wyvern started gathering breath into it's mouth, preparing to use a frosty breath attack which would swiftly freeze her entire body.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?KYAAAAAAH!? Aisawa cried as the Ice Wyvern charged at her, she took off running away from the Wyvern as it snapped at her, this wasn't the Remilia she remembered from her past, the Remilia of her past had a kind heart, she had taken her in for a short while when Aisawa realized she had been an orphan, however one day a group of people came to Remilia's house, and that was the last Aisawa ever saw of the girl, right in front of her eyes the people took her away, Remilia was never to be heard from again, or so she had thought anyways, and yet.. ?Remilia please stop this! This isn't you! You're not this kind of person!? Tears flew from Aisawa's eyes as she ran from the Wyvern.
> 
> ?I don't know what you know about me from the past, I don't even remember it.? Remilia grinned as she trailed behind the two, ?The Remilia you knew from the past no longer exists, I am not that person!?
> 
> ...














*"Plasma Dragon Claw!"* A beam of light fired down from the sky and crashed into the Ice Wyverns head. The collision kicked up a cloud of smoke as the Wyvern's head was buried into the ground.* "Are you done?" *The smoke clears to reveal Jack in his black tanktop and white visor. He looks down at the Ice Wyvern's head, *"I'd hoped real dragon's were stronger..."* Reaching into the hole, Jack tossed the wyvern backward, revealing it's stomach. *"Plasma Dragon..."* Taking a deep breath, light built inside the plasma dragonslayer's mouth... "*ROAR!!!"* a beam of plasma fired from his mouth and into the Wyvern's stomach, sending it flying backward. 

*"You shouldn't attack..."* Jack turned around to see who exactly was being attacked... He looked at Aisawa... He didn't really know her, or her name.. He continued to look her over... When suddenly, Aisawa's face morphed in his mind... Her pigtails became large floppy ears, her eyes large and happy, her teeth buck.... *"Bunny...."* Jack comments, Aisawa's body had completely formed into the image of a rabbit in his mind. "*I'll protect you bunny."* Jack turned to Remila with a completely serious look on his face. *"You will be my enemy."* Plasma poured off of Jack's body and into the air.



Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *The Eclipse Knight​*
> 
> Adam slowly makes his way through the battlefield. One by one the  Fairies and Phantom Lords clash around him. Two Fairy Tail Ex-Quip mages  charge at him but he quickly draws his blade, cuts them down, and  resheaths in the blink of an eye.
> 
> ...



"Shadow Fist!" Gebo uses his shadow  fist on himself, hitting his own body out of the way of the attack,  sending him rolling across the ground in order to avoid the explosion of  Lunar and Solar energies. "Shadow Armor." Gebo wraps himself in shadow, the armor of shadow coated his entire body, forming shapes such as skulls and spikes. "Shadow Horde!"  Gebo throws his hands forward, a wave of shadow rushes towards the  Eclipse mage, The shadow slowly breaks apart, forming smaller waves of  shadow... the waves break apart more and form shapes.

The forms of humans could be seen, warriors carrying Axe's and sword,  spears and shields... Daggers and Knives. The horde charge the Eclipse  Mage with all they have. "Shadow First, Rainfall!" Gebo  doesn't let up, he will continue his onslaught no matter what! The  shadow forms in the sky, creating a rain of shadow fists.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 12, 2011)

*Dazed & Confused​*
The magma rocks from Matilda had caused even more disassembly on the battle field. What was going to be a simple blitzkrieg ended up turning into an all out brawl. He had to dodge a few himself, several of the frontal healing squadron got hit. "Tend to the those with burns from the rocks if not treated it could cause serious nerve damage !" All while saying this Caesar himself was dodging spells and swords.  He knocked out about 5 of them before he realized something was amiss. He had lost track of "Aisawa ! Aisawa where are you ?! Aisawa !" 

He stopped calling out when he heard a loud stepping noise coming in his direction he turned around to see a grotesque  man  with tribal tattoos all over him. "Your that bastard that Kyle couldn't beat. If I beat you that means I'll be the best Poison mage in the guild !" Caesar more or less ignored him and went on about looking for Aisawa. "You idiot ! I'm right here fight me !" _*"Poison Glove !"*_ He swung on Caesar and he ducked it easily.* "Enhancega"* Caesar said softly, he channeled it into his arm specifically. After he ducked he went for a counter uppercut and broke his jaw and sent him back a few feet as well. Caesar stood with his fist clinched "Does anyone else want to stop me from finding my acquaintance  ?" he said in a stern and scary tone. The PL mages ran off as he tried to look for the young mage. He wanted to leave but there were so many of his friends on the ground from battle. Caesar cringed as he made the decision  to try to patch up his injured friends.  "Plus be careful Aisawa." He said before operating on his comrades.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 12, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Shadow Fist!" Gebo uses his shadow  fist on himself, hitting his own body out of the way of the attack,  sending him rolling across the ground in order to avoid the explosion of  Lunar and Solar energies. "Shadow Armor." Gebo wraps himself in shadow, the armor of shadow coated his entire body, forming shapes such as skulls and spikes. "Shadow Horde!"  Gebo throws his hands forward, a wave of shadow rushes towards the  Eclipse mage, The shadow slowly breaks apart, forming smaller waves of  shadow... the waves break apart more and form shapes.
> 
> The forms of humans could be seen, warriors carrying Axe's and sword,  spears and shields... Daggers and Knives. The horde charge the Eclipse  Mage with all they have. "Shadow First, Rainfall!" Gebo  doesn't let up, he will continue his onslaught no matter what! The  shadow forms in the sky, creating a rain of shadow fists.














Adam's body begins to glow with solar energy as he lets off an excited grin, *"You sure don't disappoint Shadow King!"* his entire body let off a powerful shine, *"Solar Flare!"* 

A wave of light bursts from his body and destroys the raining fists on impact. He then turned his attention towards the incoming army, *"Interesting...Eclipse Armor!"* Light emerged from his body once again, a powerful golden glow around his chest, arms, and legs, and then a pale blue glow coats his feet, hands, and sword as he draws it.

*"Lets go..."* he dives right into battle, slicing through the shadow creatures, *"Moonlight Slash!"* he sends a slice of energy that cuts through everything in its path until it dissipates. 

*"Solar Ketsu!"* he shouts, firing a blast of sun light that destroying another chunk of the warriors, *"I'm really an unfortunate opponent for you, shadows don't take well to light, Solar Kousen!"* he holds up his arm and summons a giant beam of light that strikes down onto the earth, scorching the ground.

He maneuvers the attack around the battlefield, quickly wiping out the rest of the army before he stops it, "And now for you..." he holds out his sword, all of the solar and lunar energy coating his body rushing towards it, *"Eclipse Blade,"* he rushes forward, the same explosive energy as before now around his blade.

Adam quickly recoats himself in solar energy to protect him from the explosion as he aims for Gebo's head with one mighty swing.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 12, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Matilda vs Mihoshi​*
> 
> *"You little Fairy Twat..." * Matilda says through gritted teeth, annoyed at that she got the jump on her while she was in the midst of exterminating.
> 
> ...



“*Angel's Light: Shield!*” Mihoshi pops up another shield, which manages to block two of the Meteors, however the others manages to crash into her, “Dammit, didn't have enough time to get away from the blast.” Mihoshi looked around, however all she could see in front of her was just a cloud of Ash, “There has to be a way for me to figure out where this woman is.” Mihoshi stopped for a moment, she could hear the sounds of the woman moving, however more importantly than that, Mihoshi remembered something her father taught to her, “When you can't see your opponent, you have to follow their magical presence, it is the most reliable source to determining the opponent's location.”

Mihoshi closed her eyes, she could still sense Matilda's presence, the woman had been waiting to see if a move would be made, “I know where she is now.” Mihoshi could detect the magical presence of the woman, “*Angel's Light: Holy Beam.*” Mihoshi shot a beam of magical light from in front of her, which traveled through the Ash clearing some of it away and towards Matilda, “She's obviously used to this kind of fight, so I will have to make some preparation in case, *Angel's Light: Halo Crush.*” Mihoshi creates the halo of light which she intends to use as a backup plan, “Now then let's get going, *Angel's Light: Swiftness!*” Mihoshi  follows up her previous attack with her swift speed, with a little bit of luck Matilda would be caught off guard by the speed of her initial attack, at which point she could gain an advantage.



InfIchi said:


> *"Plasma Dragon Claw!"* A beam of  light fired down from the sky and crashed into the Ice Wyverns head. The  collision kicked up a cloud of smoke as the Wyvern's head was buried  into the ground.* "Are you done?" *The smoke clears to reveal Jack in his black tanktop and white visor. He looks down at the Ice Wyvern's head, *"I'd hoped real dragon's were stronger..."* Reaching into the hole, Jack tossed the wyvern backward, revealing it's stomach. *"Plasma Dragon..."* Taking a deep breath, light built inside the plasma dragonslayer's mouth... "*ROAR!!!"* a beam of plasma fired from his mouth and into the Wyvern's stomach, sending it flying backward.
> 
> *"You shouldn't attack..."* Jack  turned around to see who exactly was being attacked... He looked at  Aisawa... He didn't really know her, or her name.. He continued to look  her over... When suddenly, Aisawa's face morphed in his mind... Her  pigtails became large floppy ears, her eyes large and happy, her teeth  buck.... *"Bunny...."* Jack comments, Aisawa's body had completely formed into the image of a rabbit in his mind. "*I'll protect you bunny."* Jack turned to Remila with a completely serious look on his face. *"You will be my enemy."* Plasma poured off of Jack's body and into the air.



“B.. Bunny?” Aisawa gapes at Jack, more importantly than that he looked so amazingly cool when he came in and smashed that Wyvern's head in, although Aisawa made a sweat drop when he ended up thinking it was a Dragon, “Th.. that's a Wyvern..” Aisawa managed to squeak out, “Th- thank you for saving me for though..”

“Looks like we've got a lively one here.” Remilia smirked at the Dragon Slayer, “I thank you for saving me from having to go through such a painful task, however you hurt my Wyvern in the process, that's not something I can allow to go unpunished.” Remilia closed her eyes as a magical seal formed around her, “I won't be going easy on you just so you know, I'm in this to win after all, and Fairy Tail detests me to  begin with.” Remilia opened her eyes which seemed to be glowing a bright blue now, “If you could easily deal with a Wyvern meant to handle that child, let's see how you do against a full powered one. *Arc of Izanami: Ice Wyvern!*”












 Poof! In a puff of smoke out popped another blue colored wyvern, however this one seemed to have a bright blue aura around it, and it obviously had a lot more bulk on it's body than the previous wyvern did. On it's sides and back were distinct metal plates which protected it from physical attacks, and the Wyvern let out a powerful screech as it came out, creating a gust of wind which nearly sent Aisawa blowing backwards, however Jack didn't seem in the least bit intimidated by it.

“That's a full powered Ice Wyvern?!” Aisawa gaped as her eyes widened, the thing towered a full two feet above Jack's height, and looked like it could easily swallow him up in a single gulp if it got it's mouth around him, it's eyes glowed a bright blue, and it seemed to be more malevolent than the previous Ice Wyvern, Aisawa couldn't believe just how much magical power this thing was generating, she could have honestly compared it to the amount of magical power she'd seen Drakor put out when he used a Full Power Iron Dragon's Roar in front of her for the first time.

“Ice Wyvern, show him what you're made of! GIVE HIM A TASTE OF A FULL POWER FROST BREATH ATTACK!” Remilia yelled, and the Ice Wyvern immediately shot out a full power blast of frost breath without needing to charge it up, causing it to blow across the ground and turning cverything within the shot of it's attack into Ice as it swiftly charged towards Jack. Aisawa knew if Jack were to be hit by an attack of that power he would be instantly frozen, and she prayed he had some sort of counter against the attack.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Poof! In a puff of smoke out popped another blue colored wyvern, however this one seemed to have a bright blue aura around it, and it obviously had a lot more bulk on it's body than the previous wyvern did. On it's sides and back were distinct metal plates which protected it from physical attacks, and the Wyvern let out a powerful screech as it came out, creating a gust of wind which nearly sent Aisawa blowing backwards, however Jack didn't seem in the least bit intimidated by it.
> 
> ?That's a full powered Ice Wyvern?!? Aisawa gaped as her eyes widened, the thing towered a full two feet above Jack's height, and looked like it could easily swallow him up in a single gulp if it got it's mouth around him, it's eyes glowed a bright blue, and it seemed to be more malevolent than the previous Ice Wyvern, Aisawa couldn't believe just how much magical power this thing was generating, she could have honestly compared it to the amount of magical power she'd seen Drakor put out when he used a Full Power Iron Dragon's Roar in front of her for the first time.
> 
> ?Ice Wyvern, show him what you're made of! GIVE HIM A TASTE OF A FULL POWER FROST BREATH ATTACK!? Remilia yelled, and the Ice Wyvern immediately shot out a full power blast of frost breath without needing to charge it up, causing it to blow across the ground and turning cverything within the shot of it's attack into Ice as it swiftly charged towards Jack. Aisawa knew if Jack were to be hit by an attack of that power he would be instantly frozen, and she prayed he had some sort of counter against the attack.














*"Does ice... taste good?"* Jack asked aloud, in truth he didn't seem concerned at all that the wyvern had grown in power... but he was curious... Fire was good, Lightning was good, Plasma was good... was ice good? *"Plasma Dragon Claws.*" Jack released a strong blast of plasma from his body, coating his entire arms in plasma and thrusting them forward to grip the ice breath that was sent out towards him. *"Hmm?" *As he tried to slow the attack, he could see his arms begin to freeze over... "*I see... Not hot enough." *

Jack's eyes brighten with an elegant blue blaze, the light shone through the darkness of the battlefield as he pushed himself forward. *"Ggggggggrrrrrr....."* Jack's plasma begins to pour from his body once more, the ice on his hands pushing back.... *"NNNNNNGGGGGHHHHH"*Jack takes a step forward, the ice melting more and more.  Plasma explodes from his body forming a brilliant blue orb around him, tendrils of plasma shooting off in all directions as he charges forward. "*I WANT TO TRY IT!!!!"* Jack shouts, pushing the dragon's ice breath back with each step.* "I WANT TO KNOW HOW IT TASTES!!!"*

Jack's Plasma explodes further as the Ice Breath is broken. *"WOOOOOOOO!!!"* Jack charges forward towards the Wyvern and leaps into the air, delivering a powerful Plasma Claw Punch to the Wyvern's jaw and delivering a hammer fist attack it's skull.* "I must try it!!!"* Jack thinks to himself, opening his mouth wide as he floats above the Wyvern. *"ROAR!!!"* He shouts, firing a beam into the wyvern's skull. His roar grows larger and larger, filling with his emotions, Jack takes another deep breath and adds even more power into his roar. "*I MUST TRY IT!!!*" He thinks once more, the beam growing more intense with heat that scorched the ground three feet around the blast.



Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Adam's body begins to glow with solar energy as he lets off an excited grin, *"You sure don't disappoint Shadow King!"* his entire body let off a powerful shine, *"Solar Flare!"*
> 
> A wave of light bursts from his body and destroys the raining fists on  impact. He then turned his attention towards the incoming army, *"Interesting...Eclipse Armor!"*  Light emerged from his body once again, a powerful golden glow around  his chest, arms, and legs, and then a pale blue glow coats his feet,  hands, and sword as he draws it.
> 
> ...



Gebo watched the Eclipse mage charge towards him, His armor of shadow wouldn't be enough. "OOOH!!!"  Gebo charges forward, the shadow from all around him wrapping his body,  he'd increased his armor's power more and more with each step. "Shadow Blade. Giant..." Gebo's  takes the darkness from the night, the darkness that surrounded the  area and pours it into a blade. A blade that grew as the two charged  each other. The blade's size would be incomparable with any sword. It's  size too massive for any normal man to wield, and it continued to grow  until it was large enough to cleave Phantom Lord in two! 

"OOOOOHHH!!!!!" Gebo challenges the warrior of light with his shadow... Swinging his blade at Adam's own. 

----

"Shadow is not weak to light you fool!!!" A young Gebo is smacked by a rather old and short woman. "Of course it is!"  Gebo shouts, rubbing his head, he was much younger now, only about six  or seven. "Shadow absorbs everything, it is the opposite of light, that  reflects everything. Light can reflect on shadow and you may believe  it's gone, but shadow." The old woman smirked, holding her hand out and  throwing it into the air. "Can absorb the light as well!" Suddenly the  area around them was covered in darkness. "Waaaah!? Where'd the sun go!?" Gebo  shouts. "Fufufufufufu... This is an eclipse my boy." She smiles at  Gebo. "It's a time when the sun's light is blocked by another celestial  body. Shadow has overtaken light. You see?" Gebo nodded. "I... I get it!!" He shouts. "Good!" The woman laughs. "THE HELL IS WRONG WITH THIS KID!?" She thinks to herself.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 12, 2011)

Fairy tail was attacking his guild.

Ut just stood to the side watching in amusement. 

Such marvelous diversity of rare and plain magic who to fight? who would further his techniques? his knowledge?

Pondering such things whilst unleashing swaths of order, exploding the cacophony of magical spell zipping around the room into brilliant works of art as their dispersed filled the air. Not caring about the magics of his guild-mates or his opponents he cut a path through the chaos, disrupting magics of all types and finding little to peak his 'unique' interests.

Noticing the Fairy Tail long range regiment launching attacks, Ut decided it best he 'tow the line' so to speak and contribute to his Guild's counter-attack where he would be most effective.

Moving in front of the division, Ut proceeded to block the incoming attacks till he noticed an attack that was still somewhat affective after using order.

These red flames though dispersed would still maintain their intensity and potency even if his order converted the magical attacks into swarms of flea sized fireballs.

Noticing a tall man with flamboyant attire and a large magical weapon in his hand, Ut scoped his prey.

The man looked to him as Ut flicked his golden weapon out of his sheathe.

"Now you, you are interesting" he uttered with a dark grin.
-------------------
Domu was currently in the middle of the chaos.

Supporting was kinda difficult as he couldn't support everybody at the same time but he currently found a small success working as a human shield.

Exacohesion in full effect Domu was near impenetrable and only choice elemental attacks would have any effect. If only Phantom Lord had more takeover and holder types magics;Then Domu would be able to withstand their barrage as long as he has magical power in reserve. Altering his adhesion spells Domu glided around the healers serving to protect them from the magical projectiles but the groups was quickly dispersing into the chaos with Ceaser and Aisawa already nowhere to be seen. 

But Domu could stand the elements for as long as required. Aisawa's treatment had left him in his best health in weeks.  

But alas he should have borrowed some pants. The canopy-turn-skirt was not very flattering nor suited for combat .


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 12, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> *"Does ice... taste good?"* Jack  asked aloud, in truth he didn't seem concerned at all that the wyvern  had grown in power... but he was curious... Fire was good, Lightning was  good, Plasma was good... was ice good? *"Plasma Dragon Claws.*"  Jack released a strong blast of plasma from his body, coating his  entire arms in plasma and thrusting them forward to grip the ice breath  that was sent out towards him. *"Hmm?" *As he tried to slow the attack, he could see his arms begin to freeze over... "*I see... Not hot enough." *
> 
> Jack's eyes brighten with an elegant blue blaze, the light shone through  the darkness of the battlefield as he pushed himself forward. *"Ggggggggrrrrrr....."* Jack's plasma begins to pour from his body once more, the ice on his hands pushing back.... *"NNNNNNGGGGGHHHHH"*Jack  takes a step forward, the ice melting more and more.  Plasma explodes  from his body forming a brilliant blue orb around him, tendrils of  plasma shooting off in all directions as he charges forward. "*I WANT TO TRY IT!!!!"* Jack shouts, pushing the dragon's ice breath back with each step.* "I WANT TO KNOW HOW IT TASTES!!!"*
> 
> Jack's Plasma explodes further as the Ice Breath is broken. *"WOOOOOOOO!!!"*  Jack charges forward towards the Wyvern and leaps into the air,  delivering a powerful Plasma Claw Punch to the Wyvern's jaw and  delivering a hammer fist attack it's skull.* "I must try it!!!"* Jack thinks to himself, opening his mouth wide as he floats above the Wyvern. *"ROAR!!!"*  He shouts, firing a beam into the wyvern's skull. His roar grows larger  and larger, filling with his emotions, Jack takes another deep breath  and adds even more power into his roar. "*I MUST TRY IT!!!*" He thinks once more, the beam growing more intense with heat that scorched the ground three feet around the blast.




*Of Dragons and Lions*​











?He's taking out the Wyvern so easily?!? Aisawa looked completely stunned, that roar he just used, ?It... It's like Drakor's... BUT IT'S COOLER!? Aisawa's eyes lit up with stars in them, ?He's absolutely the most awesome person in the history of ever!? Aisawa suddenly put her hand to her mouth, ?Oh man, Drakor might seriously murder me if he heard me say that, but... but..? Aisawa just couldn't deny how badass the Plasma Dragon Roar was.

?Plasma Dragon Claws?? Remilia's eyes went wide, ?No.. he couldn't be..? Remilia had heard about this magic before, a legendary Lost Magic that only few people were suppose to know about, a magic that allows it's user to gain the power to slay a Dragon, ?He's.. a Dragon Slayer..?!? Remilia grit her teeth, she knew she only had one way to test this theory out, if he actually was a Dragon Slayer then her next attack would be relatively useless once she casted on him, ?Just as an extra incentive, I'll surround them both, as long as it doesn't touch the girl she should be fine.?

Remilia closed her eyes once more as she prepared her next attack, she would need to be rather careful with this one, if the attack went off even one centimeter from where she intended it, she could potentially fatally injure the girl, ?_Why the hell do I care?! For some reason I've taking a liking to that little girl.. but why?_? Remilia shook her head off the thought, she couldn't be getting annoyed at that or she'd have no focus, ?*Arc of Izanami: Plasma Container!*? FWZOOOOOOOOOM! Suddenly a dome of Plasma shot up around Jack and Aisawa.

?What the?? Aisawa looked up, she couldn't exactly see the outside world anymore, all she could see around them was Plasma, and only one thought could come to Aisawa's mind, ?Is this... is this what it's like to be inside a star?!?

-----------------

?Joker's Card: Joker's Explosion!? Rokura activates the card, which creates a powerful explosion in the spot where Karina had just been standing, however as the smoke begins to clear, Rokura notes that the girl is nowhere in sight, ?What? Where did she go?!? Rokura narrowed his eyes as he looked around, ?Is the Celestial Spirit able to move that fast?? Rokura shook his head as he continued to research the area, it didn't make sense for a Celestial Spirit to be able to move so fast, ?Wait a second.? Rokura looked below his feet, ?Shi-? CRACK CRACK CRACK! The ground opened up beneath him and he sunk down into it.

Out of the ground behind him popped Virgo along with Karina, ?I figured you weren't expecting an attack like that.? Karina smirked at Rokura, ?Virgo, deal the finishing blow so we can end this quickly!?

?Spica Lock!? Virgo yelled with her hands outstretched, and the attack went streaming towards Rokura, slamming him down into the ground before he could react.

?Phew, good work Virgo.? Karina sighed, that fight had taken quite a bit out of here, however the next thing she knew Rokura popped up out of the ground, ?What the?!? He looked rather injured, however still well capable of fighting.

?A good plan you had there, but not good enough.? Rokura held up his card, ?Joker's Card: Joker's Void, it opens a void which absorbs an attack, I wasn't able to completely absorb all of it, but it was enough to keep from taking the full force of the damage.? Rokura allowed a small grin to cross his face, ?Oh by the way.? BOOOOM! An explosion suddenly engulfed Virgo, ?Once my cards activate, they don't deactivate until I tell them to do so.?

?Virgo!!!? Karina couldn't believe she didn't realize that fact sooner, because of that another one of her Celestial Spirits had been injured, she was left with no other choice now, with no water around she had to call that man out to deal the finishing blow, ?I didn't want to use him this early, but there's no alternative for this situation.? Karina pulled out the key to her next Celestial Spirit, ?Open a gate to the Lion!? POOOF! Out of the smoke with a new suit, complete with black vest, tie, and black dress pants popped Loke.












?You called for me, Karina-san?? Loke smirked as he adjusted his suit, ?I was starting to get anxious, if you had waited any longer I might have just busted through the gate on my own.?

?Loke? Wasn't he one of the mages of Fairy Tail?? Rokura raised an eyebrow at the Celestial Spirit, before the answer finally dawned on him, ?He was a Celestial Spirit? I didn't realize they could pass through the gate without owners, I guess I didn't completely do my research on that magic.?

?Loke!? Karina pointed at Rokura, ?You have to do something about him! He's already taken out Virgo and Sagittarius.?

?Fine by me, I won't hesitate to go all out then.? Loke stated as his body started to glow with light, ?Regulus grant me strength!?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> *Of Dragons and Lions*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...














*"Oh? A snack." *Jack smirked, Jack's hand shot out and gripped onto the plasma domes wall. *"WOOOO!!" *Taking in a deep breath, the plasma begins to move towards him, soon, flowing towards his mouth. The dome begins to shrink as everything is pulled into one spot... "*Thanks for the meal."* A voice can be heard as the dome completely vanishes from sight. "Fuuu..." Jack wipes some remnant of plasma from his mouth and smirks.

*"Well then, now that i've eaten." *Jack slams his fists together, creating a shock-wave of plasma energy and heat. "*I can feel it, i'm back up to a hundred percent." *


----------



## Cjones (Jul 12, 2011)

_Showdown!_​*The long awaited revenge of Hitrea's draws near, but who's side will Satoru be on, as his best friend and sister face off?*​
Entering through the front door of Phantom Lords guild, the way having already been paved as all it's inhabitants rushed outside to face the overwhelming tactical force of Fairy Tail, it was eerily silent on the inside despite the noise of the battle raging on outside. The sound of Gilgamesh's golden metal boots tapping against the floor echoed throughout the empty building as he walked casually through. A normal man would cautiously tread enemy grounds, but Gilgamesh didn't care, the world would have to freeze over before he found himself scared or worried about anything.

Well, there were certain things beside that, but he'd never admit that.

Though the person he was looking for...still had yet to appear. She wasn't on the battlefield, but she didn't seem to be here either. Maybe she had already taken off? Nah, she definitely wasn't the type to run away from unfinished business, especially after all the threats she'd given him.  She also couldn't be fighting anyone else as her power was fire to flashy and destructive to not take note of.

"I guess I missed her..." "On the contrary, you've found her!"

_Outside..._

"Thunder Arrow!"

With a wave of his hand three electrically charged spheres connected by a lightning triangle appeared, trapping a group of enemy mages in it's vicinity. One attempted to charge through only to be met with an untimely end as he was electrocuted by the electricity connecting the orbs. This was proceeded by massive bolts of lightning raining down, completely dominating those trapped in the middle.

He continued behind Gebo with the rest of the group, until something caught his eye. Part of the building began to collapse, but not because of the explosion, no, Satoru could see a faint magical energy had caused this...an energy belonging to not only one person, but two.

"Damn, they've already engaged one another!"

_Inside..._












The sound of metal clashing against metal filled the room as sparks flew from the resounding clash. Both Gilgamesh and Hitrea met only to back away from one another, only to engage again. Hitrea thrust Chyrsaor aiming straight of Gil's heart. Though the attack was countered as Gil angled the blade into the scythe bladed part of Houtengeki, forcing it to the ground. Both of their eyes met only for Gilgamesh to smile at her, which only enraged the red haired woman.

The physical prowess Hitrea boasted was no joke. With one arm she forced the blade off of her own, while completely disarming Gil in the process. Houtengeki soared through before virtually disappearing as she swung at Gil once again only to be deflected by another sword of his.

"Durandal." The blade of the sword was pure silver, so silver that the color of it's hilt reflected off of it giving it a look of a black silver. "Meteor Strike!" A pure ball of fire and rock that Hitrea conjured up shot forth a blazing speed toward her opponent. Gil cut the fireball in two, the halves parted, and an explosion erupted behind him. The part of the floor behind him a been completely reduced to ash.

Before he could react Hitrea was at him again, a single sword swing sent him soaring across the room and through a wall. Rebounding from the momentum he flipped onto his feet only to see Hitrea right in his face was again, both hands gripping the sword and ready to strike him down, he too reacted the same one, both of their faces inches from one another.

Zzzit

A current of lightning zipped both the both of them, just inches away from their noise causing the both of them to separate from one another and to look upon the new arrival. "Now you pick a time to show up?." Gil spoke dryly. "You would take his side? Eh, Satoru!?." "I'm not here to take anyone's side, I'm here to stop the both of you."


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 12, 2011)

*Staz vs Aegis  & Van vs Krut *

*Personal business settled time for the real party*​
"Ice make: eagle!"Staz put his hands together and then created a group of six eagles made of ice that flew at a high speed towards Aegis"This trick again? You sure are a stubborn one"he said kind of annoyed"Kami no ejj i"he said and slashed the ground once again creating that wind blade that destroyed two of the eagles as the other four dodged and crashed against the body of the phantom lord mage who was sent some meres back"I told ya... this is not a game"the blue-haired guy said smiling and then put his hands together again now creating a sword"I will beat you in your own field"he said and rushed against the sword wizard.

With Van things were starting as well."Sand bullet"many sand balls were fired at Van who had his hand in his pockets"boooring"he said and then  put on of his hands in front"Hurricane defense"he said, then the sand crashed against him, on in his stomach, other in his hand and other in his face though when they crashed, they were immediately rejected as the wind was spinning in the part were Van was supposed to be hurt"Not even a scratch"he said smiling.

"you will regret challenging me to a sword fight"Aegis stated and then raised his sword "Tsuranuki"he said and then slashed down with his sword which became longer, Staz jumped to the left though the power of the attack made him a couple of wounds in his left side and cheek. Not thinking about it he instantly rushed against his opponent with his ice sword in hand"Slow"he said and then slashed horizontally cutting Aegis?s stomach" And now..."he said and then his sword disappeared"Freezing impact"he said and kicked Aegis in the same place where he wounded him before sending him many meters away as the stomach of the Phantom Lord mage was starting to freeze. Staz walked slowly towards Aegis who was starting to stand up, the face of the blue-haired boy was covered in shadows as the star in his eyes were glowing"Heheh i can see it kid...those eyes and that shadow behind you, your hunger for battles. Why are you still playing with those fairies?"he asked, staz?s star eyes looked intently at him"Not your business".

Suddenly a tornado crashed just next to Aegis, as it faded away they were able to see Krut stuck in the ground as Van was going towards them flying"These Fairies are annoying"Krut said when Van landed next to Staz"This is enough selfishness from us for today don?t ya think Staz"he said looking at both phantom Mages"yeah, our personal business are settled now"he said though their opponents didn?t seem to uderstand"This little greet was the pay back for our houses..."Van said"Now it comes the guild pay back....and it will be four times worst than what you did to us!"Staz said, his kind of insane look directed at Krut.

"Then..."he said and both fairy tail mages slapped their hands"Change"they said at the same time."I?ll be in charge of you Mr. white"the blond said at Aegis"Be ready to become a popsicle sandy bastard heheheh".


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 12, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> *"Oh? A snack." *Jack smirked, Jack's hand shot out and gripped onto the plasma domes wall. *"WOOOO!!" *Taking in a deep breath, the plasma begins to move towards him, soon, flowing towards his mouth. The dome begins to shrink as everything is pulled into one spot... "*Thanks for the meal."* A voice can be heard as the dome completely vanishes from sight. "Fuuu..." Jack wipes some remnant of plasma from his mouth and smirks.
> 
> *"Well then, now that i've eaten." *Jack slams his fists together, creating a shock-wave of plasma energy and heat. "*I can feel it, i'm back up to a hundred percent." *



*Testing The Limits*
"_*Just how absurd a creature can Remilia's creation magic conjure..?! Is there no limit to the amount of things she can create..?!*_"​
“He ate the entire dome!” Aisawa couldn't believe what she just saw, Jack literally grabbed onto the Plasma Dome, and then sucked the entire thing into his mouth, “How did he do that?!”












“So you are a Dragon Slayer.” Remilia narrowed her eyes as she looked at Jack, who had just created a shockwave by slamming his fists together, “Well I suppose there's no point in beating around the bush with this then.” Remilia closed her eyes, and her magical power exploded from her body in a bright blue aura. Remilia needed to focus hard for this next summon, because it would use up all of her magical power once it dissipated, since she basically channeled all of her magical power into the summon to begin with. Remilia opened her eyes, a grin forming on her face, “I apologize if this next one is disappointing to you Dragon Slayer, I am not able to replicate an exact copy of them after all.” Remilia's magical power exploded once more growing to an even higher level than previously, “*Arc of Izanami: DRAGONOID!”*

VOOOOOOM! A giant explosion of magical energy occurred in the surrounding area, creating a huge plume of smoke in the process which blocked Remilia entirely from view. The only thing that could be seen as the smoke slowly cleared, was a figure which could easily be described as nearly as tall as the Guild Building of Phantom Lord, however the shadow hid the figure from view, but based on the wings it had on it's back, and the name of the magic that Remilia just used, one could easily guess just what was hidden behind the veil of smoke that covered it, “D-D-D-Dr-DRAGON?!” Aisawa screeched, had Remilia just used her magic to create a Dragon?! Could she even replicate something that powerful?!

FWOOSH! The wings of the Dragonoid flapped, easily clearing the smoke away and  to everyone all who could see nearby, Remilia stood a top the Dragonoid's back with a smug smirk on her face, “I don't like to use this one because it's my most powerful form of magic, thus it uses up all my power.” Remilia shook her head, “Sadly he's not as strong as a real Dragonoid, nor is he even close to as tall, however for someone of your level of power he should prove to be quite the difficult opponent.” As Remilia spoke the words, the Dragon roared into the air, creating a sound reverberation which cracked some of the ground around it, “Come Dragon Slayer, show me your true power.” The Dragon flapped it's wings as it slowly began to take to the air, preparing to engage Jack in combat.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> *Testing The Limits*
> "_*Just how absurd a creature can Remilia's creation magic conjure..?! Is there no limit to the amount of things she can create..?!*_"​
> ?He ate the entire dome!? Aisawa couldn't believe what she just saw, Jack literally grabbed onto the Plasma Dome, and then sucked the entire thing into his mouth, ?How did he do that?!?
> 
> ...













*
"D....dragon...." *Jack's eyes sparkled, through his face was completely serious. *"But... I didn't get to eat the other one..."* Jack clenched his fists.* "I'll eat the dragon...." *Jack's hands begin to glow brightly as his plasma claws increase in heat. The air begins to distort around his fists, steam coming off the ends of the claws.

*"Plasma... Dragon.." *Jack crouched towards the ground, plasma wings exploding out of his back.* "Jet..."* His feet begin to glow brightly, the grass beneath him catching fire, the fire quickly spreads out in a circle five feet in each direction.* "CLAW!"* With a powerful push off the ground, Jack's plasma jets ignite, creating a beam behind him.

*"OOOOOH!!!!"* Jack speeds up, putting both fists forward and aiming for the Dragon's chest. *"I can't lose, no matter what... I have to protect it!" *He shouts. *"I CAN'T LET THE BUNNY DIE!"*


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 12, 2011)

*May vs. Lorena*
*Clash of the Devils...!*










​
The Ex-Quip mages were storming through the Phantom Lord building, many mages finding their own battles with people they had beef with from the last time. More and more Phantom Lord mages appeared to counter them though and one in particular was proving to be particularly troublesome. A girl in fact, with long blonde hair and emotionless eyes which reflected the lonely life she lived. This girl wielded a sword in her hand and with every step it seemed as she slashed through a Fairy Tail mage. As their scarred body falls to the ground, she doesn't show the slightest sign of remorse. The girl stepped on the body, making a sickening crunching sound. She seemed to be incredibly bored. Some of her comrades notice her attacking the Fairy Tail mages, "Great! 'Hellfire Demon' Lorena is here!" They yelled out, rejoiced to see another friend join the battle.

Lorena didn't share their pleasure. Instead she rolls her eyes at the fools, "Weaklings... Fight your own battle!" She stated, slicing through another mage. Quickly her fellow Phantom Lord mages start to attack again, shooting spells at the Fairy Tail guild. May ducked as a fire ball flies over her head. May gritted her teeth, *"Eh! Watch it!" *She yelled, spinning around and knocking back several Phantom Lord punks with her sword. 

These mages land by Lorena who merely looks at them and shakes her head, "Fools, I do not need them." She said, coldly as one of them tries to grab on to her for help, but this only results in the heel of her shoe slamming into their hand and crushing the bones. 

"Don't cling onto me, you miserable idiot." May raised her head as she sees Lorena smiling pleasurely while crushing a man's hand into the ground. When she looked down, May was very suprised to see that it wasn't a Fairy Tail mage, but one of her own guildmembers. Lorena raised her foot from the man's now flattened head and turned her back on him, as he screamed. Suddenly a sword comes down on her. With her incredible reflexes, Lorena blocks the attack. Lorena looked up to see who her attacker was.

May was pressing down hard, her legs held perfectly straight in the air as her sword pushed against Lorena's. Lorena gritted her teeth, _"Damn Fairy Tail mage!"_ She thought, using more strength then she had in the entire day. It was enough to get May off her. The red-headed girl spins in the air before landing gracefully on the ground on her two feet with her blade still up in the air in a defensive position. Lorena walked forward to her, now holding her sword with two hands. "Hmm~ I wanted to fight that bitch, Serena, but Tragor is currently playing with her... I'll have to settle with you." She announced.

May shakes her head, looking at the Phantom Lord mage who lay on the ground dying. *"I don't care about you or your stupid guild! But you attacked my friends together! So I expected you to show a little kindness to your own guildmembers..."*She muttered, spinning her blade. Lorena raised an eyebrow as she notices sparks forming around the edge. Soon a trail of fire had came out of the spinning blade. 

*"Guess I was wrong about you and your guild!"* May shouted, pouncing at the other girl and says, *"Empty Flame!" *As she brought down her new fire sword on Lorena. The quickly spiraling catches Lorena off-guard, her eyes widen as it engulfs her and the flames carried her way, causing her to crash though a already broken guild wall.

May brought down her sword to the side, letting the flames die down after her attack.* "Yes!" *She exclaimed cheerfully. *"I got her!" *Just as she said this, a voice shouts, "Hellfire Slash!" A huge wave of green fire rushes towards May who brings up her sword to block, but is knocked back by the force and some of the flames also go past her sword, burning through her skin. It was minor, but still. May looked up to see Lorena walk towards her. Her clothes were burnt and she had a few scratches her and there. 

"Funny that you use fire... I do too." Lorena said, with a wicked smile on her face. Once again, "Hellfire Slash!" She shoute, sending another wave of evil green fire at May.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 12, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> *
> "D....dragon...." *Jack's eyes sparkled, through his face was completely serious. *"But... I didn't get to eat the other one..."* Jack clenched his fists.* "I'll eat the dragon...." *Jack's hands begin to glow brightly as his plasma claws increase in heat. The air begins to distort around his fists, steam coming off the ends of the claws.
> 
> *"Plasma... Dragon.." *Jack crouched towards the ground, plasma wings exploding out of his back.* "Jet..."* His feet begin to glow brightly, the grass beneath him catching fire, the fire quickly spreads out in a circle five feet in each direction.* "CLAW!"* With a powerful push off the ground, Jack's plasma jets ignite, creating a beam behind him.
> ...



*Where'd The Dragon Come From?!*












?I'm not an animal though!? Aisawa sweat dropped as she watched Jack charge towards the Dragonoid, ?Please be okay, even if it's not a real one, it's still quite a powerful monster..?

The Dragonoid flapped it's wings once more, creating another gust of wind as it flew out of the way of Jack's swift attack, ?You won't be able to defeat my Dragon merely by jumping at it.? The Dragonoid flew towards Jack in an attempt to ram him, however Jack managed to use it's huge body to his advantage, avoiding the attack before it could seriously injure him, ?Not bad Dragon Slayer.? Remilia commented from a top the Dragonoid's head, and dodged an attack that Jack threw at her in the process, at which point the Dragonoid flew away from Jack.

?Let's see how you like this instead.? The Dragonoid opened it's mouth, and with a thunderous roar across the area, it let out a powerful burst of flames which went speeding towards Jack, slamming into him and knocking him into the ground, and continuing to burn across his body even after he hit the ground, ?That can't be all you've got, can it??

-------------------










​ 
?*Darkness Make: Dark Armor!*? Asura had a magical seal which surrounded her body, and slowly yet steadily her body became coated in a magically condensed dark armor similar to that of all her other attacks, ?This armor is my strongest level of defense, it's not broken simply by using physical or cutting force, in fact most magical swords have difficulty getting through this armor.? Asura clasped her hands together once more, preparing to use her magic, ?Get ready Dragon Slayer, this time you won't have a partner to help you.?

?I'm not going to need one this time around.? Drakor grinned at Asura, ?I've already seen most of your tricks, this will be a piece of cake to win.? Drakor looked over to Karina's fight, he had been keeping an eye on it, when suddenly she summoned Loke out of a key, ?Loke?!? Drakor's eyes widened, ?He was a Celestial Spirit?! When I said he wasn't human I just meant he was insanely strong, but he's that strong as a Celestial Spirit?!?










​
?*Darkness Make: Crystal Slicer!*? Asura shot off a bunch of dark crystals at Drakor, however the Dragon Slayer managed to dodge them, although only narrowly, ?Pay attention Dragon Slayer, your fight is with me right now! *Darkness Make: Cannon!*? Asura creates a Cannon which shoots a blast of dark magic out towards Drakor, who places his hand out in front of him, ?What the hell are you doing fool?!?

?GRRRRRRRAH!? Drakor catches the blast from the cannon in his hand as it pushes him backwards, ?Gotta, take it, all.? Drakor plants his feet into the ground, and manages to stop the attack from pushing him backwards, much to the astonishment of Asura, ?*Iron Dragon's Hard Fist!*? Drakor slams his fist into the mass of magic, easily cracking and breaking it apart since it is solid in nature, ?How do you like that, Darkness Mage?!?

?_You still don't understand Dragon Slayer magic I see._? Rokura's words ran through her head, ?_If they can defeat us in battle, then from here on out the Dragon Slayer can only get stronger._? A small smile crossed Asura's lips, ?_Now I understand what he meant._? Asura thought to herself, ?It's time to finish this, Drakor Midiron!?

?Oh?? Drakor smirked at Asura, ?That's the first time you've called me by name.? Drakor prepared himself for her next attack, ?It is time to get serious though!? A sudden roar caught the attention of the Dragon Slayer and Darkness Mage by surprise, and both of them turned to see a Dragonoid flying in midair, which Jack happened to be fighting, ?What the hell?! Why does he get to fight the Dragon?! AND SINCE WHEN DID YOU HAVE ONE AS A PET?!? Drakor pointed at Asura.

?We don't..? Asura sweat dropped, then turned her attention back to the Dragon, ?Who the hell is that man fighting, and where did they manage to get a Dragon?? Asura narrowed her eyes as she studied the Dragon, ?That can't be a real Dragon, it's level of power is on a similar level to our own, Sora would likely be able to crush it with little trouble.?​


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> *Where'd The Dragon Come From?!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...














*"Nnngh...*" Jack slowly stood up, flames still surrounding him and even burning away his signature blank tank top. *"Hmm."* Jack took in a deep breath, the flames following his mouth and vanishing as he swallows them. *"I've never eaten Dragon Flames before.... They are good." *Jack throws his tanktop off his body. Underneath, he reveals a another tattoo. The skull of a dragon, tattooed over his chest/stomach. The skull followed the same pattern as the one on his right shoulder and bicep. 

On his back however was something only Aisawa could see, a massive scar, one long claw mark from his shoulder to his waist.* "Your attack's don't hurt as much as hers." *Jack cracked his neck to the right, then the left. *"I can't hold back it seems..."* Taking a deep breath, Jack slammed his fists together and opened his eyes once more. His pupil had become slit like that of a dragons.* "For my guild."* A stream of plasma formed around him, spiraling around, then another, and another, till four streams of plasma corkscrewed around him like a strand of DNA.

*"Oooooohhhhh......." *Jack's fists clenched tightly as the plasma began to twist faster and burn brighter.* "OOOOHHHHHHH......"* Jack's arms began to bulge, his legs flexing and tightening.* "NNNNNGGGGGGYAAAAAH!!!!!" *The streams of plasma join together and create a pillar that explodes into the air. *"Plasma Dragon Bomb!"* Jack breaks out of the pillar and generates an orb of plasma. "That wont wo-" Before she could respond, Jack vanished, a ring of plasma appearing around the dragon. 

Using his plasma jets to the Max, Jack flew around the dragon quick as he could. *"Plasma Dragon Jet Bomber!"* The bomb broke off into smaller pieces and began to fire at the dragaonoid from all sides.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 12, 2011)

"Let?s keep going on then!"he said and jumped  starting to fall with a kick directed at Krut, the white haired mage dodged the kick easily and then taking staz?s foot he sent the ice mage flying away"Aegis, I don?t care if you die here but don?t let that wind fairy go away, he pisses me off, the same as that blue-haired brat"the red-eyed mage said and the rushed towards the same place were Staz landed.

"Heh, you phantom lord are underestimating us...I will tell you something...we, Staz and me, are strong"Van said and readjusted his glasses"Really? then show me something more entertaining than that ice brat"he said and took out his knife throwing it at Van but the hurricane defense rejected the knife"let?s get this party started"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 12, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> *"Nnngh...*" Jack slowly stood up, flames still surrounding him and even burning away his signature blank tank top. *"Hmm."* Jack took in a deep breath, the flames following his mouth and vanishing as he swallows them. *"I've never eaten Dragon Flames before.... They are good." *Jack throws his tanktop off his body. Underneath, he reveals a another tattoo. The skull of a dragon, tattooed over his chest/stomach. The skull followed the same pattern as the one on his right shoulder and bicep.
> 
> On his back however was something only Aisawa could see, a massive scar, one long claw mark from his shoulder to his waist.* "Your attack's don't hurt as much as hers." *Jack cracked his neck to the right, then the left. *"I can't hold back it seems..."* Taking a deep breath, Jack slammed his fists together and opened his eyes once more. His pupil had become slit like that of a dragons.* "For my guild."* A stream of plasma formed around him, spiraling around, then another, and another, till four streams of plasma corkscrewed around him like a strand of DNA.
> 
> ...



I'm A Fairy Tail Mage Too!
"_*With inspiration in her heart.. and strength from the depths of her soul.. Aisawa  uses up most of her magical power to assist Jack.. this is the final combination attack!!*_"

?Shi-? BOOOOOOM! The attacks collided with the Dragonoid, causing it to let out a painful roar in the process as it nearly got pushed into the ground, Remilia had to jump off the head of the Dragonoid temporarily, however she landed back on it as soon as it managed to write itself, ?He can eat flames as well?! Wait, flames are considered a form of Plasma!? Remilia grit her teeth, ?Shit, this was a bad choice, damn it!? Remilia held out her head, going to use another magical spell, however, ? No way..? Remilia gulped, ?I'm... already out of magical power..?!?












  ?Is there anything that guy can't eat?? Aisawa looked up at the fight that had been raging on, and suddenly she had an idea, ?I've got it, I know how we can defeat that Dragonoid in one fell swoop.? Aisawa grinned evilly like a little kid would, ?This is going to be so awesome! I can see it now!? Aisaw imagined the Dragon exploding into glittering stars while Remilia fell down to the ground, and Jack stood triumphantly on top of a mountain, with a badass looking cape draped over his back, ?Jack!? Aisawa placed her hands out in front of her, ?*Arc of Hope: Arms!*? Aisawa called, and suddenly Jack's already explosive magical power strengthened even further with another burst coming out of him.

?That girl's magical power revolves around enhancing her allies abilities?!? Remilia looked shocked, she had completely underestimate the girl, ?Who the hell is this little girl?!?

?I'M A FAIRY TAIL MAGE TOO!? Aisawa yelled in response to Remilia's question, ?*Arc of Hope: Acceleration!*? Suddenly a glowing green light formed around Jack, ? With those two spells casted on you.. your power and speed have been explosively increased..? Aisawa panted, she had exhausted quite a bit of her magical power with those spells, ?NOW GO KICK THAT THING'S ASS JACK!?​


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> I'm A Fairy Tail Mage Too!
> "_*With inspiration in her heart.. and strength from the depths of her soul.. Aisawa  uses up most of her magical power to assist Jack.. this is the final combination attack!!*_"
> 
> ?Shi-? BOOOOOOM! The attacks collided with the Dragonoid, causing it to let out a painful roar in the process as it nearly got pushed into the ground, Remilia had to jump off the head of the Dragonoid temporarily, however she landed back on it as soon as it managed to write itself, ?He can eat flames as well?! Wait, flames are considered a form of Plasma!? Remilia grit her teeth, ?Shit, this was a bad choice, damn it!? Remilia held out her head, going to use another magical spell, however, ? No way..? Remilia gulped, ?I'm... already out of magical power..?!?
> ...














*"Hmmm?" *Jack looked down at his body, he could feel magical power swelling through him. He was powered up to the max, no beyond the max! His strength exceeded what he'd ever felt before. *"I didn't know bunnies had such amazing magic..." *He smirked *"This feeling... This amazing feeling."* Jack clenched his fists tightly, he cocked his head back and let out a loud roar,challenging the roar the dragonoid had released before. Jack released his plasma jets and flipped three times before landing on the ground. 
*
"Let's do this... Full Power.*" Jack pulled out the Lacrima he'd been given earlier.* "OOOOH!!!"* He tosses them into the ground and quickly consumes the electricity they give off. "*HERE WE GO!"* Jack blasts off the ground, scorching the earth beneath him. His speed was nearly blinding, he could feel such immense power from himself now... 

*"Plasma Dragon Claw!!!" *Jack slams into the Dragonoid's stomach at full speed, a blast of plasma following him. Using his Jets, Jack flies from under the dragoniod and to it's face.* "Plasma Dragon Claw!"* With great speed, he delivers a punch with his left, then right and left once more. Falling to the ground, Jack digs his feet into the earth, *"Ooooooohhhhh...."* His magic power swells around him, plasma building around him. 

*"Plasma..." *Jack takes a crouching position.* "Dragon..."* His body falls backward, his left leg raising as he falls back further. *"ROAR!"* With a powerful step forward, Dragon opens his mouth, releasing a beam of plasma that changes colors seven times before connecting with the Dragonoid. His roar burns forward, Though he shows no emotions on his face, his plasma burns hot, hotter than it ever had before. He could sense his comrades fighting, falling, trying to protect one another... He filled his heart with these emotions... He filled his plasma with these beliefs, WE ARE FAIRY TAIL!!!!!!


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 12, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> *"Hmmm?" *Jack looked down at his body, he could feel magical power swelling through him. He was powered up to the max, no beyond the max! His strength exceeded what he'd ever felt before. *"I didn't know bunnies had such amazing magic..." *He smirked *"This feeling... This amazing feeling."* Jack clenched his fists tightly, he cocked his head back and let out a loud roar,challenging the roar the dragonoid had released before. Jack released his plasma jets and flipped three times before landing on the ground.
> *
> "Let's do this... Full Power.*" Jack pulled out the Lacrima he'd been given earlier.* "OOOOH!!!"* He tosses them into the ground and quickly consumes the electricity they give off. "*HERE WE GO!"* Jack blasts off the ground, scorching the earth beneath him. His speed was nearly blinding, he could feel such immense power from himself now...
> 
> ...



A Special Magic










​
?Unbelievable..? Remilia watched as the Plasma attack connected with her Dragonoid, ?This is Fairy Tail..?? BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM! A powerful explosion from the Plasma knocks her off the Dragon's head, ?Damn it, I don't have any strength to right myself.? Remilia landed on the ground with a powerful thud, ?So this is it huh..?? Remilia looked up as the smoke cleared, and noticed that despite the fact that the Dragonoid had taken a massively powerful blow, it still stood on it's feet, ready to protect it's creator no matter what, swaying from side to side, ?Whaddya know, he's not so weak after all.. I'm sorry to put you through so much pain..? Remilia smirked, she didn't have the strength left to move.

?Remilia!? Aisawa ran up to the girl, she didn't understand what had caused her to change, but she was determined to examine the girl in order to figure out what caused her to change, ?Just hang on, I'm going to figure out why you've changed.?

?Changed?? Remilia looked at the girl, now that she had gotten a closer look at her face, she thought that just maybe she knew the girl from somewhere, ?I recognize your face.?

?That's good!? Aisawa smiled at Remilia, ?It means there's still a chance for you to be saved!? Aisawa continued to look over the girl, and she finally found something that may have been the cause, a pulsing magical seal which seemed to be radiating nothing except darkness, ?It's a magical seal! I'm sure of it, this is what changed you!? Remilia placed her hands over the seal, and attempted to use  magic on it, however she immediately got rejected, ?Uwaah!?

?Little girl!? Remilia wanted to move to help her, however her boy wouldn't respond to you, ?You've used up too much magical power, any more and your life could be in serious danger.?

?I'm going to get rid of this seal!? Aisawa placed her hands back over the seal once more, ?I'm going to bring you back to normal! *ARC OF HOPE: LIGHT OF FAITH!*? Aisawa's body glowed with her green magical power as she began to channel all of her power into Remilia, remarkably the seal started to vanish, and Remilia's memories of Aisawa slowly began to resurface, however these are the only memories of her past that she receives. This accomplishment is extraordinary because no healing mage prior to Aisawa had been able to successfully remove the seal, as it's power kept rejecting their own, it is a testament to just how truly special Aisawa's magic is.

Jack Evershine & Mikoto Aisawa vs Remilia Irene: Winners: Fairy Tail!


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 12, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?*Angel's Light: Shield!*? Mihoshi pops up another shield, which manages to block two of the Meteors, however the others manages to crash into her, ?Dammit, didn't have enough time to get away from the blast.? Mihoshi looked around, however all she could see in front of her was just a cloud of Ash, ?There has to be a way for me to figure out where this woman is.? Mihoshi stopped for a moment, she could hear the sounds of the woman moving, however more importantly than that, Mihoshi remembered something her father taught to her, ?When you can't see your opponent, you have to follow their magical presence, it is the most reliable source to determining the opponent's location.?
> 
> Mihoshi closed her eyes, she could still sense Matilda's presence, the woman had been waiting to see if a move would be made, ?I know where she is now.? Mihoshi could detect the magical presence of the woman, ?*Angel's Light: Holy Beam.*? Mihoshi shot a beam of magical light from in front of her, which traveled through the Ash clearing some of it away and towards Matilda, ?She's obviously used to this kind of fight, so I will have to make some preparation in case, *Angel's Light: Halo Crush.*? Mihoshi creates the halo of light which she intends to use as a backup plan, ?Now then let's get going, *Angel's Light: Swiftness!*? Mihoshi  follows up her previous attack with her swift speed, with a little bit of luck Matilda would be caught off guard by the speed of her initial attack, at which point she could gain an advantage.



Matilda watched with pleasure as the meteors crashed down into the ash as well as through out the rest of the battlefield. As she turned around to continue her destruction on the rest of the guild she felt a powerful beam pierce her shoulder and then explode, sending her rolling back. 

As she got to her feet a halo encircled her and then quick slammed closed, trapping her within the circle of light, *"What is the meaning of this!"* she howls as it gets tighter and tighter.

Through the dust came Mihoshi, dashing at great speeds straight for the bound Element 4 member, *"Not bad Fairy...But you've signed your own death warrant with this one..."* she says, lowering her head and focusing as Mihoshi closes in.

As Mihoshi gets within attack range Matilda raises her head and shouts *"Novarupta!"* her entire body bursts with lava in every single direction, waves of the magma burning all of the mages in the area, even members of her own guild.



InfIchi said:


> Gebo watched the Eclipse mage charge towards him, His armor of shadow wouldn't be enough. "OOOH!!!"  Gebo charges forward, the shadow from all around him wrapping his body,  he'd increased his armor's power more and more with each step. "Shadow Blade. Giant..." Gebo's  takes the darkness from the night, the darkness that surrounded the  area and pours it into a blade. A blade that grew as the two charged  each other. The blade's size would be incomparable with any sword. It's  size too massive for any normal man to wield, and it continued to grow  until it was large enough to cleave Phantom Lord in two!
> 
> "OOOOOHHH!!!!!" Gebo challenges the warrior of light with his shadow... Swinging his blade at Adam's own.



Adam takes note of the massive sword but he refuses to stop his charge for anything. The pride of Phantom Lord rests on his shoulders and he refuses to back down. 

*"I just need to get my shot off first...I just need to hit him..."* he says to himself, rushing at full speed. He leaps from the ground, stabbing his blade forward and Gebo begins to do the same but the Eclipse Knight makes contact first.

There is a massive explosion and smoke and dust fills the air. Both of the mages go flying back, Gebo taking the brunt of the explosion. Adam begins to rise to his feet with a grin on his face, *"I did it...I got-UH!"* he reaches to his side where there is a huge bloody gash.

*"Damn...How did he manage to pull that off...I hit him first..."* he thinks back to the encounter and manages to recall Gebo stabbing his giant blade forward as he was forcefully knocked back, *"Incredible..."* he says, struggling to get to his feet with the massive wound in his side.

*"But I won't be outdone...THIS GUILD WON'T BE OUTDONE!" * he raises both his hands and the area begins to go dark, *"Solar Eclipse..."* 

Darkness fills their section of the battlefield before a ring of light forms. There is a moment of silence before it finally shoots forward, in search of the Shadow King, ready to bind him as soon as it makes contact, *"And that's not all,"* a giant sphere of lunar energy forms above him, resembling a smaller version of the moon itself.

*"Lunar Eclipse,"* he says as the moon is complete. He pants heavily, still damaged from his wound, as he waits for his initial attack to catch the Fairy Tail Mage.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> A Special Magic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
"Dragon, You were a worthy opponent."* Jack slammed his fists together, his body was heavy. He could feel every ounce of his being screaming for him to just lie down and sleep. But this fight was still unfinished, As long as the dragon stood, it would remain unfinished. "OOOOH!" Jack dashes forward with all the power he has left in his body. "Wait!!!" Aisawa shouts. "The fights over!!!" *"NOT YET RABBIT!"* Jack grabs the Dragonoid by the jaw and begins to pull it backward.* "Here we go!"* The dragon's body flips back onto it's hind legs and Jack then grabs it's neck from the back... 

*"Plasma Dragon...." *Jack pulls back, pushing into the dragon to get it to fall backward even further. *"SUPLEX!!!!!!"* The two crash into the ground, The dragonoid's head buried into the dirt. *"Hehehe.... Victory..."* Jack lays on his back, his body visibly exhausted... But he kept enough strength to throw his fist into the air. *"FAIRY TAI-"* THUD!!!! The dragonoid's curved back collapses onto the dragon slayer... 

Jack Evershine Vs Dragonoid...... 

Tie.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 12, 2011)

*Engaging the Enemy*
*Starrk meets his match...!*​
Starrk was on the front lines of the battle now, having moved in to support the Ex-Quip mages, even though Mihoshi and her squad were doing quite a lot of damage themselves. He lit a cigarette as he walked closer to the guild building, holding his two pistols tightly, "Looks like most of my flames were taken care of..." He muttered, nothing that they had dissapeared, but were still in the air, mere embers. Something, some kind of magic had affected them in a way that Starrk wasn't aware of. This slightly worried him... A mage capable of affecting his special magical bullets was quite the threat. Best to take him out before making anymore progress... As Starrk started to search for the source of the magic, it found him.

Standing there was a red-haired mage wearing a tophat and smiling sinisterly. Of course, Starrk recognized that face. "Element 4." He said with a sigh. This definetly wasn't going to be simple as he had believed. 

"Now you, you are interesting..." The mage stated, a smile forming on his lips. Starrk saw him bring out some kind of golden weapon which he held in his hand, tightly. Starrk raised an eyebrow at this, but nonetheless, he might as well introduce himself to his foe. "As you probably know, I am Starrk, S-Class Mage of Fairy Tail." He said simply, nodding to his enemy and at the same time, keeping his hands on his gun. While he was polite, he knew of Phantom Lord's underhanded tactics, shown when they suprise attacked Fairy Tail.

The red-haired man merely smiled, "No I had never heard of you or particularly cared about you or your guild." He told Starrk with a confident and smug grin on his face, making it obvious that he was full of himself. Yet at the same time, Starrk felt a dangerous side to him and how twisted the man truly was. "My name is Ut Apostolus, Fairy... And I am the Untouchable." He stated. _"Untouchable?"_ Starrk thought, just before the Elemental Four mage shot forward at him, throwing a fist at Starrk, who ducked and rolled to the side, pointing his guns at Ut's back. "Didn't take you for a physical kind of a guy..." 

Ut rolled his eyes at this line, "I care not for such particulars, show me more of your magic fool..."

Starrk grunted back in response, "Fine. If you really want me to." He stated, firing two shots from his guns. The bullets this time carried no special effects, but instead were pure magical energy contained inside them. When they reached Ut, they would explode, violently and likely rip his body apart. Or at leas that's what was supposed to happen. Starrk's eyes widened at what happened next. The magical energy from his bullets exploded, but as it did, it dispersed away from Ut's body and into nothingness. His magic, destroyed that quickly and right before his eyes. "What the hell..." He muttered. Ut chuckled, clapping his hands.  

"You see, that's my magical power... *Order*." He stated, before spinning around at him and shouting, "I'll let you figure out the mechanics!"  A wave of magical energy bursts from Ut's body, slamming into Starrk at full speed and knocking him against the wall. 

"Please don't tell me that is all your magic can do..."

Suddenly, the Phantom Lord mage feels Starrk's magical presence behind him. He whipped around to see Starrk standing on top of the Phantom Lord building with his guns pointed down at him. He only fired from one though, "Gun Magic: Snake-Chain Bullet!"

*May vs. Lorena*​*The battle heats up! My Hatred for Fairy Tail...! ​*
Lorena's hellfire was coming at May in the form of a gigantic green wave. The mages behind May shuddered and prepared their best spells. 

*"I'll defend you guys!"* May shouted to the mages, lifting her sword with both hands and making it perfectly vertical and symetrical to her body. Before the hellfire could slam into her, May yells, *"Demon Fang!"* Shinsei-Ryu glows with blue power as she releases a powerful slash at the flames. The slash was in fact, six slashes of dark energy which all slammed into a part of the hellfire wave, cutting through the magical energy and dispersing it. However, May was twitching. She had felt... Lorena's emotion when she blocked that attack. _"All of that hatred... It's all boiled up inside her!"_ She thought, looking at the cruel little blonde girl in front of her.

"How pathetic..." Lorena muttered, her voice filled with venom. 

"You're so ready to defend your 'friends'. I doubt you all know each other on a first name basis either... This is why Fairy Tail is such a weak group! You'd all burn together trying to save one another!" She roared, slashing at May and her friends. May blocks the attack, gritting her teeth as she feels the hatred from Lorena's sword. May quickly broke away from Lorena and yells to her friends, *"Keep on going! This is my fight!"* She told her fellow Fairy Tail mages. They clenched their fists... They didn't know May very well, but she was still a friend, by virtue of being in the guild. "All right! Kick her ass, May!" One of them yelled out, before running off to battle somewhere else. May then looked back at Lorena, *"Guess-" *

A foot slams into her face, knocking May back and causing her to spin away. Lorena lowered her foot and simply says, "Stay on guard." May glared at the emotionless mage. "I'll finish you soon, then I'll cut through the rest of your guild... With or without the rest of these bastards help..." She stated, running at May and swinging with her blade. May ducks, causing Lorena to slice through the wall. May gaped as the wall became two slabs, the one on top sliding down. Lorena looked at May and charged at her again, this time attacking with a group of slashes instead of just one. Although Lorena was quiet, her slashes were powerful and backed by lots of hatred. 

_"This killing intent! It's overbearing!"_ She thought, trying to block Lorena's attacks. With her attacks only became stronger while May seemed to be getting weaker, she was simply kicked aside by Lorena again after the blonde finished her attack. 

Lorena takes one good look at May and shakes her head, "You're not even fighting!" She yelled, charging at May again. The girl wasn't ready for this, not thinking that Lorena would be moving this fast again. "Do you not feel hatred!?" She asked, slashing at May again. May ducked, "Stop ducking and fight back!" Lorena yelled, bringing down her blade once again and slamming May into the wall. May still held her sword, blocking the attack. Now she was eye level with Lorena. May gulped as she looked into the girl's eyes. She hadn't met anyone like this before. Sure, she liked to fight, but never with hate. Lorena though, her eyes were just filled with rage. "Fight me or you will die." The girl stated.

_"I will die."_ May thought, realizing that if she couldn't face off against Lorena's hatred that this fight would be over soon as it began. Gritting her teeth, May pressed against Lorena's sword, using determination and her guts. That's all she needed to defeat this chick. *"Breakaway Slash!" *Her sword glowed with bright blue power, knocking Lorena back. The girl staggered back, impressed by May's resolve. 

*"I hadn't even tested that one before!" *She said, referring to the Breakaway Slash. 

Lorena narrowed her eyes, "Guess you're not weak as I thought..." She stated, raising her sword and running at May again, "Fire Demon Combo!" The girl slashed several times, before a giant hellfire ball burst from her sword and slammed into May knocked her through three walls and as May hurtled through a window she falls outside of the Phantom Lord building, into the courtyard. Lorena moved quickly, getting to the edge of the window and looking down at May. "You won't be able to beat me, Fairy!" She shouted. "None of you can!" Lorena jumped down and pointed her sword at May as she fell down.

*"YOU JUST CAN'T MATCH MY HATRED OF FAIRY TAIL!"*


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Adam takes note of the massive sword but he refuses to stop his charge for anything. The pride of Phantom Lord rests on his shoulders and he refuses to back down.
> 
> *"I just need to get my shot off first...I just need to hit him..."* he says to himself, rushing at full speed. He leaps from the ground, stabbing his blade forward and Gebo begins to do the same but the Eclipse Knight makes contact first.
> 
> ...














"I wont fall from this." Gebo's shadow armor is cracked, even blood could be seen dripping out of the cracks. But he stood strong, stood tall before the phantom lord mage. "If were that weak... If i were that weak..." Gebo clenched his fists. "The shadow is not always evil! The Light is not always good!" Gebo's magical aura poured out around him, he could see the ring of light headed his way. "Move fast." He thought to himself, Leaping under the ring and rolling forward. He had no plans of getting caught, not today.

"Shadow fist...Giant... Shadow blade... Giant..." The shadows formed above the two mages, a massive hand gripping the sword Gebo had used earlier. "Shadow fist.. Giant, Shadow Axe.. Giant!" Gebo shouts once more, another hand forms, this time gripping a dual edged axe. "SHADOW SPIKE FIELD!" The fairy tail mage shouts, the ground before it is pierced by spikes of shadow shooting into the air, the field spreads out in a circle from where he stands, making its way towards the eclipse mage. 

"Shadow Fists... GO!" The two massive shadow fists follow the path as it makes it's way to Adam. Each hand swinging it's massive weapon, aiming for the ball of lunar energy... He would use the man's own attack against him, and pay him back for everything!


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 12, 2011)

*Van vs Aegis*

"Narukami"Aegis created a dark wave from his sword first "that looks dangerous"Van said though he was still calm"It is, kid"he said before rushing against Van, sure that his sword could easily cut through that invisible wind barrier that was protecting Van but when he slashed the blond disappeared as he appeared behind the sword mage"Wind step"he said"A very useful technique when you want to avoid..."he said but then a little cut appeared in his cheek and one on his shirt"What were you saying?"he asked confident of himself.

"/Fast, that could have hit me If I hadn?t used the wind step/"Van thought and then smiled, he knew why Staz was having problems dealing with Aegis, the guy was strong."I was saying that it is useful to avoid attacks and..."he disappeared again and appeared in front of Aegis, then the wind started to spin around his  right arm creating a tornado"to attack!"he said launching his fist giving it a spin before it made contact with Aegis chest. when it touched Aegis the tornado was released sending the white armored man flying towards one of the walls of his guild destroying part of it.

"Get up man, I know you can?t be defeated just with that"he said with a playful smile in his face, he was going to enjoy this fight.
-------------------------------------------------------

*Staz vs Krut*

"Sand dragon"Krut said, then from his body sand started to flow out as it formed a dragon which  immediately flew and crashed against the place were Staz was. When the cloud of dust cleared away all what the sand mage was able to see was a bunch of ice "Tsk.." before he could start to look for the hyperactive wizard, staz?s voice was heard"Ice make: Snow tiger!" he shouted; Rider turned back to look in the direction from where the voice came from just to see an enormous ice tiger rushing against him"Sand bomb"a large ball of sand trapped the tiger and then exploded destroying the ice animal.

"Hmp..."he stared at Staz, as if he didn?t care at all about the ice mage"I wonder... how could a weakling like ya be able to fight one on one with Van?"Staz said smiling, this was a funny fight, not that they went there to pay but for the likes of him, fighting was a pleasure."You are too noisy"Krut said ignoring Staz?s words."Sand fist"Krut created an enormous amount of sand with the form of a fist and then launched it at Staz though due to it?s size it was slower than the star-guy who dodged easily_"WAAAH!!"_the cries of some people were heard as Staz looked back and saw some Phantom Lord fodder smashed on the ground"Hey! those were your comrades weren?t they?! Why didn?t ya stop your attack!!"Staz asked kind of upset though what really made him mad was the answer of the white-haired mage.

"I couldn?t care less about them, they were in the way"Rider said calmly as if it weren?t his problem"So that is how you make the things in Phantom lord, huh!?"he said, his star-shaped eyes almost making his iris to disappear"Shut up, I hate you"Krut said as the same sand took shape once again and flew toward Novak this time hitting him, or at least that was the thought of the sand mage.

Suddenly the sand started to freeze as it turned completely into ice"Pfff...A weak attack coming from a small fry like you wouldn?t even scratch me, I?m too awesome for that"he said as the fist just wrecked into little ice pieces"Okay little shit... I will teach you what a fairy tail mage is like"he said and then joined his hands once again to perform his ice alchemy magic"Ice make: claws"Staz?s hands got covered by ice giving his hand the shape of the claws of a lion.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 12, 2011)

*Kyle Arrives *​
*
Kyle Lehnsherr
*


"Pathetic !" Kyle said when he saw the fighting, he manged to find his way to the guild roof. He ended up saw both of his guild mates lose their respective battles. "Tch time to stir the pot a little. Obviously the guild mates aren't doing it." He looked ahead with the binoculars he had in his possession and looked for Caesar. He saw him the middle of a circle of PL mages. "There you are white mage !"

 He jumped off the building and used poison make dagger and threw two of them and planted his feet on the hilts and he used the daggers to land on the ground so the impact was softened. He then jumped in the fray and started stabbing people in the back as he ran threw.

He saw the circle and jumped over the mage in front of Caesar and back flip kicked him midair. "Get the fuck outta here you dirt bags." He looked at Caesar. They actually left so as not to meet the same fate as the poor guy who just got kicked in the face. Caesar and Kyle stared off not one moving an inch. Kyle began the fight. "Let's end the pleasantries Caesar ! This will be the last time we will fight !" "POISON MAKE: CLOUD!" The the place flooded with poison gas it was the signal that their fight had began.

*
Caesar Brando *

Caesar tried to back out of the poison gas while covering his mouth and closing his eyes but Kyle didn't let up. He threw daggers at the Poison smoke he saw rising "Not that fast !" *"POISON MAKE DAGGERS !"* He manged to throw multiple daggers at the rising cloud. When it passed threw it hit nothing.* 

"WHAT !"* Caesar ended up hitting Caesar's jacket which he had throw up into the air. Kyle was so flustered he hadn't noticed Caesar getting so close and he Caesar started a combo attack. An uppercut to the body that lifted Kyle of his feet followed with and elbow to the back and finished with Caesar kicking him out  of the Poison cloud. Caesar's eyes started to blur from prolonged exposure to the poison in the air. He started to rub at his eyes "Blast it my eyes !"

Kyle got up from the ground visibly hurt but not  angry. "YES THIS IS WHAT I WANTED !" He got up and started laughing madly. "What can you do about this !* POISON BUTCHER !*" It was just a stronger version of poison make dagger where he threw about twenty at once Caesar still recovering from the poison having no idea. The knifes are about to collide with Caesar  !


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 12, 2011)

*Rush*

Just before the daggers close in on the Fairy Tail Mage a green flash shoots in front of him and intercepts them with a series of flashes. Caesar peers through his damaged eyes at the elfin Rush that stands before him, energy blade in hand, "One joke and you're next..."  he says through gritted teeth.

"But really, what did you expect when you took on my opponent? I think you should just stay on the ground while I take care of business," Caesar stares at him, confused, "I'm not on the-"

Rush gets low and sweeps his legs, knocking the mage to the floor, "Right! Now, back to business!" he says, turning to Kyle, "Now, where did we leave off..."

He sheaths his blade, *"Gargoyle Soul,"* he begins to bulk up, his green skin turning into a rocky gray, a pair of large wings sprouting from his back, and horns from his head, *"Ah, this feels right..."* he says before diving forward, fist cocked back.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 13, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Rush*
> 
> Just before the daggers close in on the Fairy Tail Mage a green flash shoots in front of him and intercepts them with a series of flashes. Caesar peers through his damaged eyes at the elfin Rush that stands before him, energy blade in hand, "One joke and you're next..."  he says through gritted teeth.
> 
> ...



Rush Headed towards Kyle setting up for a hay-maker. "NO YOU IMBECILE    !" Rush kept going while simultaneously responding to Kyle.  "Shut the hell up !"  Kyle tried to set up another dagger attack but Rush's fist collided with Kyle's mask and he was sent flying back. "Hehe who's an imbecile  now ? Obviously not me !" Caesar ran up to him and grabbed him but the collier. "You idiot you think he's that stupid ? Obviously he's thought ahead. Rushing into a potential trap  , imbecile." Rush slapped his hands away and got up in his grill. "So far it looks like I'm doin a better job than you." It looked as if they were going to fight right there until they heard Kyle clapping. He had a massive hole in his mask where Rush punched him exposing his right eye.

"Nice one ! You  knocked me out for a couple of seconds while and now I have this massive hole in my mask. I'll have to but ANOTHER one. Funny thing about this one is I had it modified check it out." Kyle threw the mask at the pair and Rush caught it. "What the hell ?" Caesar looked down and heard ticking. "You idiot ! throw it aw-" The area where the two were flooded with poison gas. Kyle jumped into the new poison cloud. "Try and hit me if you can haahha !" Caesar and Rush heard him and they both threw a fist at the area where the heard Kyle. Unfortunate due to the gas the couldn't see him , Kyle used this to his advantage and tricked to the two into throwing a punch at each other!


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 13, 2011)

*With Lenny and The Support Squad*

Everything seemed to happen in an instant, within what seemed like seconds a full scale war was happening around him. Lenny looked around and realized that for now Alexandra wouldn't be of any assistance. He dismissed her and reached up and touched both his earrings.

"From the plains of Liperia come forth Land The Barbarian"
"From the forests of Sinsea come forth Carbuncle" 

He pulled the light free and threw them out in front of him, a small green rabbit like creature with a long tail and a jewel in the middle of it's forehead made a strange noise and flew over toward him and landed on his shoulder. 

"Well it seems as if the boy has finally summoned me into somewhere worthy" Land said pulling his sword free. 
"Right now we protect the healers at all costs" Lenny said aloud

It was stupid to think he could protect all the healers and quite a few of them were doing a good job of protecting themselves. Lenny quickly scanned the crowd and saw a mage in distress. She was being pushed back by blasts from one of the Phantom Lord mages. 

"That's who we'll protect" Lenny said

The mage shot a blast of purple energy at the girl who stumbled and fell over. 

"Shell" 

Something appeared between the mage and the purple energy blocking it from hitting the girl, she wasn't able to see because her hand was covering her eyes. 

"GO LAND!!!" Lenny shouted
"I know about fighting better than you boy"

Land bent his legs and shot into the air, the PL mage was so surprised that something blocked it's attack that he was almost cleaved in two as Land dropped out the sky swinging his sword down.

"Are you OK?" Land asked the flustered girl

She just nodded

"I'll be your personal body guard just continue healing and leave the fighting to me"

Lenny watched as Land pressured the opposing mage 

"Shield" Lenny whispered and a invisible wall appeared behind the mage

He was so surprised that Land capitalized slashing him down. 

"Don't get involved in my fights boy!" Land said pointing the tip of the sword at Lenny 
"Shut up and fight, I'll always be involved in your fights" 

They moved through the crowd with the girl healing who she could and Land fighting who ever they came across with Lenny assisting him. Suddenly Lenny felt a huge magical presence. 

"What the hell is that?!?!" Lenny said 

Molten Larva shot out toward him and the healer, Land jumped out of the way landing out of harms way buy Lenny and the girl were in trouble.

"Double Layer Shield Shell, Dome "

Lenny grabbed the girl and pulled her into him as the Larva poured over the two. It had disappeared as fast as it came, Lenny looked at his defenses and it wouldn't have been able to take more than a few seconds of the attack. It was already cracking and ready to shatter, suddenly Lenny heard a loud voice from on the field. 

"YEAH!! And he's down for the count!!! 1,2 aaaaand it's OVER!!!!!!!"

Two mages had just appeared out of no where one of them jumping around with a microphone the other lying on the ground smoke rising from his body. A beast with three heads disappeared from near to him, Lenny knew right away something was up.

"You stay out of trouble" Lenny said to the girl he was protecting 

He ran over and confronted the blonde haired mage with the microphone in his hand. The two of their eyes met and Lenny tipped his hat using his cane.

"I don't know how you're kidnapping people from the battle field so I can't protect them but it stops now" Lenny said 

Land charged past him sword raised ready to slice the Phantom Lord Mage in two.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 13, 2011)

Vash TS said:


> *With Lenny and The Support Squad*
> "YEAH!! And he's down for the count!!! 1,2 aaaaand it's OVER!!!!!!!"
> 
> Two mages had just appeared out of no where one of them jumping around with a microphone the other lying on the ground smoke rising from his body. A beast with three heads disappeared from near to him, Lenny knew right away something was up.
> ...














"Yeah!!! This one looks like a dangerous fight ladies and gents!" Tobias shouts into the microphone. "Woo~ Why don't you come on out! GOLEM! YEAH~" The phantom lord mage drew a magic card from his pocket, the card exploded in a blast of light and appeared before Land, massive rock fists grabbed the charging warrior and prevented him from moving any further. "Wahahahaha~ It looks like this fight is neck and neck! Yeah!!" Tobias laughed, leaping backwards and landing on a chunk of rubble from the guild. 

"Let's make this a good~ Fight~ I'M TOBIAS~ I'll Be your announcer!!! YEAH!!!" Tobias laughed as he spun around on the rock. "Let's get these little babies out of the way first! Yeah!" Waving his hand, a magical dome spread out around the area, first covering the golem, then Land and making it's way around the fairy tail mage. Though, the little girl had been kept outside the dome. 

"WOOHOO~ Once inside this dome, you can't get out! YEAH! Not till the mage who created it is defeated! It's called.... BATTLEFIELD BABY! YEAH!" Tobias leaps backward and taps the dome. "No one can get in Yeah! So let's change up the scenery!" Tobias waves his hand again and the dome vanishes, the earth begins to shake as everything turns to darkness when...

CRASH!!! FWWOOSH!!! The land brakes open, trees shoot out of the ground in all directions far as the eye could see... Grass grew in heavy, the sky turned blue but was soon blocked out by the trees as they grew higher and higher. "WOOD FIELD! YEAH!!!"


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 13, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Yeah!!! This one looks like a dangerous fight ladies and gents!" Tobias shouts into the microphone. "Woo~ Why don't you come on out! GOLEM! YEAH~" The phantom lord mage drew a magic card from his pocket, the card exploded in a blast of light and appeared before Land, massive rock fists grabbed the charging warrior and prevented him from moving any further. "Wahahahaha~ It looks like this fight is neck and neck! Yeah!!" Tobias laughed, leaping backwards and landing on a chunk of rubble from the guild.
> 
> "Let's make this a good~ Fight~ I'M TOBIAS~ I'll Be your announcer!!! YEAH!!!" Tobias laughed as he spun around on the rock. "Let's get these little babies out of the way first! Yeah!" Waving his hand, a magical dome spread out around the area, first covering the golem, then Land and making it's way around the fairy tail mage. Though, the little girl had been kept outside the dome.
> 
> ...



*Lenny VS. Tobias in the battle of Summoners.*

Lenny was taken completely off guard by the entire thing, The Golem threw Land back toward Lenny who dove out of the way. Land twisted his body in the air and slammed his sword into the ground sliding to a halt right in front of Lenny. Lenny moved to release Land it was clear he wouldn't be very useful in this fight. Land saw him and put a hand up

"Don't release me yet, give me a chance to fight" Land said

Lenny paused for a moment and nodded, part of being a good summoner was knowing what summon to use in which situation but the other part was having the respect of your summons. Lenny touched the huge ruby on his belt buckle as Land ran in again. 

"No one can get in and we're separated from everyone else" Lenny thought a smile creeping across his face

The Golem threw an earth shattering punch but Lenny waved his hand and Carbuncle used a shield to block the attack from hitting Land, the shield shattered with the force of the blow but the few seconds gave Land enough time to get around the golem. He swung his sword with all his might at the back of the golem's legs. There was a loud clang as chips of rock flew into the air. 

"YEAHH!! That's not gunna work!!!! My rock buddy's skin is super resistant!!!"
"Land take a rest, I'll bring you back later" Lenny said snapping his finger

Both Carbuncle and Land disappeared into nothingness

"Giving up already?!?! The fight is just starting, we can't leave until one of use wins!!!!!!" Tobias shouted
"I have to thank you" Lenny said as he touched the ruby on his belt

Tobias gave him an odd look

"I wouldn't have been able to use this next summon if it wasn't me and you alone" Lenny said 
"Come forth and incinerate my enemies with your righteous flams IFRIT!!!" Lenny said

Lenny pulled his hand away from the ruby and seemed to pull a red light with it and threw it in front of him. The light expanded and began to materialize into something. In seconds the light had turned into a horned beast that seemed to have fire for hair around it's body.

"You disrespectful little shit, why did you summon me here" Ifrit said angrily
"Because I need your help" Lenny said defiantly 

Ifrit exhaled sharply and jets of fire flew from his nose, Lenny jumped out of the way to avoid getting scorched. Lenny was about to say something when the golem charged at Ifrit it's hand cocked back. Ifrit snored and caught the punch with both of his hands. He was pushed back a fair bit by the power of the attack not able to stop. His arms began to glow red.

"I may as well get this over quickly. I am the lord of the fire plane, these petty fights are a waste of my time" 

A huge ball of fire form and exploded where the two creatures made contact with each other. 

"Good at least he's fighting for me and not trying to kill me this time" Lenny thought to himself

The Golem staggered backward it's hand a blaze Ifrit dropped to all fours and ran toward the creature and jumped into the air and released a huge gout of fire engulfing the golem's head

"If this keeps up, we'll be done in no time" Lenny said a sweat drop rolling down his face from the intense heat.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 13, 2011)

Vash TS said:


> *Lenny VS. Tobias in the battle of Summoners.*
> 
> Lenny was taken completely off guard by the entire thing, The Golem threw Land back toward Lenny who dove out of the way. Land twisted his body in the air and slammed his sword into the ground sliding to a halt right in front of Lenny. Lenny moved to release Land it was clear he wouldn't be very useful in this fight. Land saw him and put a hand up
> 
> ...













"Wooh~ Looks like this battle is heating up! YEAH!" Tobias leaped backward as flame lapped at his feet. He could see the woods catching fire already. "Well let's change things up~~" The world vanished into blackness once more, Tobias, Lenny, Ifrit and the Golem the only things visible in the darkness. "Let's check~Check~Check it out~ YEAH!!! Air Field~ BABY!"

A platform formed under each of them, it was made out of a special kind of metal, allowing it to carry heavy weight but still float in the air. After the four four platforms were created, the world was created around them, hundreds of platforms spaced at random intervals, above, below, behind, in front, to the side... they were everywhere.

"Let's go~" The golem vanished into midair, Tobias removed another card from his jacket. "RAMUH-YEAH!~" An elderly man appeared before Tobias, floating in the air, ignoring the need for the platforms at all.  "Thunder Bolt." Ramuh waved his staff, sending a blast of lightning headed straight for Ifrit. "The Lord of Thunder Shall not lose to you Lord of Fire."


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 13, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Wooh~ Looks like this battle is heating up! YEAH!" Tobias leaped backward as flame lapped at his feet. He could see the woods catching fire already. "Well let's change things up~~" The world vanished into blackness once more, Tobias, Lenny, Ifrit and the Golem the only things visible in the darkness. "Let's check~Check~Check it out~ YEAH!!! Air Field~ BABY!"
> 
> A platform formed under each of them, it was made out of a special kind of metal, allowing it to carry heavy weight but still float in the air. After the four four platforms were created, the world was created around them, hundreds of platforms spaced at random intervals, above, below, behind, in front, to the side... they were everywhere.
> 
> "Let's go~" The golem vanished into midair, Tobias removed another card from his jacket. "RAMUH-YEAH!~" An elderly man appeared before Tobias, floating in the air, ignoring the need for the platforms at all.  "Thunder Bolt." Ramuh waved his staff, sending a blast of lightning headed straight for Ifrit. "The Lord of Thunder Shall not lose to you Lord of Fire."



*Lenny VS. Tobias, Sky Stage. The Lord of Fire vs. The Lord of Thunder. The battle of plasma 
*
Lenny closed his eyes as the world around him lurched this time they were in the sky, Lenny looked over the edge of one of the platforms and saw nothing but clouds. He backed away and looked at Ifrit who was scoping out the new environment. Lenny watched as Tobias dismissed his Golem and brought out a new summon. It was an elemental one this time. Lenny grit his teeth. 

"Don't lose Ifrit" Lenny shouted
"Don't give me orders you worm" Ifirt retorted without looking back 

Tobias' new summon shot a bolt of lightning at Ifrit who jumped to another platform. The bolt of lightning was headed strait for Lenny, his eyes opened wide as he dove to one side to avoid the attack. 

"That bastard" Lenny said as he pulled himself back up on the platform

He looked at Tobias who seemed to be completely enthralled in the battle going on between the two summons. Giving play by play commentary. 

"I don't have much offense if Ifrit goes down" Lenny said

Lenny watched as Ifrit made a pair of fire balls in his hand and combined them into a huge fire ball and launched it at Ramuh. Lenny used the opportunity and began to jump along the pillars always trying to keep out of the line of sight of Tobias. Ramuh sent a bolt of lightning at Ifrit who jumped over it and rolled himself into a flaming ball and attacked Ramuh who used his staff as a buffer for the attack the two stagnant in the air.

"This is my chance" Lenny thought to himself

He pulled himself up behind Tobias and drew his cane sword 

"Behind you!!" Ramuh managed to shout 

Tobias spun just in time to deflect the sword strike with his microphone

"I know summoners don't like to get their hands dirty but you're not giving me much of a choice here" Lenny said 

He assumed a fencing stance as he stuck the sheath in his belt and lunged at Tobias again.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 13, 2011)

We Never Gave Up
"_*Darkness is not always evil..*_"​ 
?Rrrrah!? Loke charged forward with a swing of light, however Rokura managed to dodge the attack by using the Teleport card, ?This little teleporting stunt of yours is getting annoying.?

?If I didn't use it I would be destroyed in one blow.? Rokura smirked at Loke, ?You're a lot faster than you look, there's no way I'd be able to dodge your speed with my physical speed alone.?

?Loke really can't hit this guy with that card active.? Karina looked at the cards in Rokura's hand, ?If I could just get those away from him somehow, it might stop the effects that are already in place.?

?*Flames.*? Rokura called, and another burst of purple flames tried to surround Loke, however he easily dodged the attack, and charged towards Rokura with blinding speed, ?*Regulus Twister!*? Loke attempted to hit the guy again, however he teleported once more, but Loke had been prepared for it this time, and charged towards the spot where he expected Rokura to come out of, ?*Regulus Strong Arm!*? Loke yelled as Rokura appeared out of the portal, ?Shi-!? Rokura just barely managed to use teleport once more to get out of the attack, and Loke grit his teeth, ?Damn it, this guy.?

?That was too close for comfort, he's starting to read my movements.? Rokura watched as Loke prepared to go on the offensive once more, ?Not going to happen, *Explosion!*? Rokura called, and Loke barely managed to dodge the explosion once more, ?*Darkness.*? Rokura called once again, which activated his Joker's Darkness card in order to temporarily blind Loke, ?Now to finish you off fa-?

?*Regulus Beam!*? Loke shouts, creating a beam of light which travels towards Rokura, catching him completely off guard, and nailing him full on blasting him backwards, ?Didn't expect a long range attack, did you??

?Damn..? Rokura panted, that blast took quite a bit out of him, he didn't have time to get void up in order to block the attack, ?This has become a pain in the ass, very well then I will activate my final card.? Rokura pulled out his card, ?My strongest ability, only I am able to withstand it's effects, Joker's Card: Joker's Game.?

---------------

?*Darkess Make: Shadow Dome!*? These words had been spoken by Asura a few minutes ago, and now Drakor found himself inside that same dome once more, where all his senses happened to be dulled, ?I won't lose to this technique.? Drakor dodged an attempted attack by Asura, ?Quit fighting like a coward already!? Drakor had a number of cuts and scrapes on his body, however thanks to his Iron Scales he hadn't taken any significant damage from the attacks.

?Fighting like a coward?? Asura laughed as Drakor said those words, ?How is it a coward to fight in my own element? I am the Dark Queen, Asura Kinomoto. Darkness is where I'm at my best.? Asura smirked from her location, Drakor couldn't find her at all, ?Just because you're having trouble finding me doesn't mean you need to call me a coward for fighting at my best.? Asura charged towards Drakor from her spot, ?If you had the choice, you'd like to fight me on a scrap field as well, wouldn't you?!? Asura clasped her hands together as she charged towards Drakor, ?*Darkness Make: Battle Axe!*? Asura formed the battle axe once more, and lashed out at Drakor with it, however he managed to duck in time, ?What?!?

?Your ability isn't dulling my sense of smell as much as before.? Drakor smirked, he could see Asura at the moment, ?I guess that's too bad for you!? Drakor held his hand out, ?*Iron Dragon's Needles!*? Drakor fired off the needles, which sent Asura flying up into the wall of her dome, creating a crack which burst into a hole, allowing moonlight  to flow into the dome as Asura fell to the ground, ?Your dome has one weakness, it's a solid dome instead of a ethereal dome.? Darkor frowned at Asura, ?You would have been able to defeat me if this attack wasn't solid, I would have had no way to escape from it, but as it stands now I have every advantage in this fight, while you do not, this fight doesn't hold any meaning to me now, I don't like to fight opponents I have a huge advantage against.?

?Tch.? Asura noticed that some of her armor had cracked, she could regenerate it, but it would cost her quite a bit of magical power, she realized now that if the fight continued, she would have absolutely no way to defeat the Dragon Slayer, although it pained her to admit that much, she had heard the saying that someone stronger is always out there, and today she ended up meeting her match. Asura pulled out the Lachriyma taking a look at it, ?I didn't want to do this, but now I have no choice, take this as a sign of my gratitude for teaching me something about myself Dragon Slayer, it's an object that signifies that we never gave up.? Asura tossed the Lachriyma to Drakor, who easily caught it.

?An object that signifies that you never gave up?? Drakor looked at the Golden Lachriyma, ?What exactly do you mean??

The Dome of Darkness around them shattered, allowing the light of the moon to flow around them once more, and Asura looked away from Drakor, ?A long time ago, me and Rokura were captured in a tower.? Asura's body began to quiver, why she was telling Drakor this she did not know, however maybe she just needed someone other than her and Rokura to know about their past, ?They called it the Tower of Paradise... they took everyone they kidnapped and turned them into slaves..? Asura grit her teeth as she spoke, ?They only fed us enough to keep us strong enough to work... they tortured anyone who tried to rebel against them... all to create the R-System..?

?R-System?? Drakor raised an eyebrow at Asura, ?What is that??

?It's a complicated system that allows you to revive someone from the dead.? Drakor's eyes widened as Asura said that, ?I have no idea who they planned on reviving.. Rokura thinks he does know though.. at any rate an uprising took place.. with help from the magic council of course.. and we managed to escape the tower.. with those Lachriyma..? Asura looked at Drakor, he could see the emotions in her eyes, anger, sadness, hatred, disgust, but most of all fear, ?Those Lachriyma.. they are part of a set of keys designed to resurrect a very powerful Dark Mage... if they were to fall into anyone else's hands.. the world might end up destroyed.. it's your job to protect them now.. me and Rokura are no longer capable of doing so.? Asura turned away from Drakor, ?There is a person who is searching for them.. she may come looking for us soon, she might even kill us for having given them to someone else.?

?I see, so this fight was a test to see if we were stronger than you.? Drakor smirked as he looked at Asura, ?I'll take this Lachriyma and protect it then!? Drakor gripped the Lachriyma as he looked at Asura, ?As for you, don't you dare go dying on me you bitch, we still haven't settled this fight properly yet!? Drakor took off in the opposite direction to go find Karina and tell her what he had learned.

Asura looked back at Drakor, a small smirk forming on her face, ?Of course I'm not going to die you moron, I'll come back even stronger next time and kick your ass.?​


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 13, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Rush Headed towards Kyle setting up for a hay-maker. "NO YOU IMBECILE    !" Rush kept going while simultaneously responding to Kyle.  "Shut the hell up !"  Kyle tried to set up another dagger attack but Rush's fist collided with Kyle's mask and he was sent flying back. "Hehe who's an imbecile  now ? Obviously not me !" Caesar ran up to him and grabbed him but the collier. "You idiot you think he's that stupid ? Obviously he's thought ahead. Rushing into a potential trap  , imbecile." Rush slapped his hands away and got up in his grill. "So far it looks like I'm doin a better job than you." It looked as if they were going to fight right there until they heard Kyle clapping. He had a massive hole in his mask where Rush punched him exposing his right eye.
> 
> "Nice one ! You  knocked me out for a couple of seconds while and now I have this massive hole in my mask. I'll have to but ANOTHER one. Funny thing about this one is I had it modified check it out." Kyle threw the mask at the pair and Rush caught it. "What the hell ?" Caesar looked down and heard ticking. "You idiot ! throw it aw-" The area where the two were flooded with poison gas. Kyle jumped into the new poison cloud. "Try and hit me if you can haahha !" Caesar and Rush heard him and they both threw a fist at the area where the heard Kyle. Unfortunate due to the gas the couldn't see him , Kyle used this to his advantage and tricked to the two into throwing a punch at each other!



Caesar and Rush both stumble back after hitting each other, *"Idiot! Why'd you hit me!"* the gargoyle shouts, "Dumbass, you hit me too!"

*"Bah, whatever, lets get out of here,"* he grabs hold of Caesar's arm and shoots into the sky, and out of the cloud, *"Alright, he must still be in there..."*

He takes a deep breath, *"Gargoyle's Roar!"* he shouts before firing a blast of dark gray flames into the ground that sets them aflame.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 13, 2011)

Vash TS said:


> *Lenny VS. Tobias, Sky Stage. The Lord of Fire vs. The Lord of Thunder. The battle of plasma
> *
> Lenny closed his eyes as the world around him lurched this time they were in the sky, Lenny looked over the edge of one of the platforms and saw nothing but clouds. He backed away and looked at Ifrit who was scoping out the new environment. Lenny watched as Tobias dismissed his Golem and brought out a new summon. It was an elemental one this time. Lenny grit his teeth.
> 
> ...














"Wooo!" Tobias leaped off the platform and landed on another one. "Hey! The announcer isn't the one fighting~ Yeah!" Tobias then leaped off the platform and flew downward, missing as many platforms as he could. "Ramuh~ Go Crazy~" Tobias shouts, finally landing on a platform far away from the battle. "Yeah~ Though it's far away, I can still do the play by play! YEAH!" He shouts, "Ramuh's gearin up for a power shot!" Ramuh exploded with a blast of lightning and forced himself back. 

"In the world of air." The clouds begin to darken around the battlefield. "Where clouds are supreme. Thunder and Lightning rule." The clouds joined together, forming a mass of black around the battlefield. "Lightning Emperor." CRACK! Bolts of lightning fire off in all directions, the blasts completely random. Tobias is forced to leap to another platform as his is destroyed by one of the blasts. 

"Whoa!~ Looks like the lord of the sky has gotten a little impatient! YEAH! This fights heaten up!!!"


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 13, 2011)

*Van vs Aegis*

The fight was pretty much matched, both Van and Aegis were fighting hand to hand with the sword mage taking a little advantage because of his sword, Van having to dodge and with only few chances to attack though most of his punches and kicks were lading though certainly the damage wasn?t much."heh, what happen? tired already?"Van asked jumping back to take a little break, the same as Aegis."you know something? I hate the brats like you who think they are the best, but I hate two things specially, the first is that you rely too much in that blue-haired brat and the second is...that you all are annoying"he said and then jumped only to slash in the air with his sword"Kami no ejj i"he said and then a blade of wind went directly towards Van.

Van put his hands in his pockets again, the wind gathered in front of him and then was fired in the form of a wind blade towards the blade sent by Aegis.As the attacks crashed, both nullified each other."First, I trust in Staz not only because he is strong but because he is a fellow guild member of Fairy tail,  don?t you trust in your comrades?"he said looking at Aegis who was already in front of him like before"Second, If we weren?t like that we wouldn?t be Fairy tail and third..." a new blade of wind formed in front of Van and flew at high speed towards Aegis"I will tell you something...If you wanna use the wind against me, the one who will end up defeated is you"a smile in his face as if he were the winner already. 

"I understand the point but comrades you say? that bunch of weaklings and idiots aren?t my comrades"Aegis stated completely sure of his thoughts "I see...you are a pitiful one then, not being able to rely in others, how much strength do you think you can get by yourself? i?m not talking about being a useless person I?m talking about having something to fight for"Van said, aegis remained in silence for a moment"so what?""There?s were you Phantom and us are different...we have motives not to lose!".

"Too much chitchat kid, If you are so confident about yourself show me that difference!"he said slashing once again trying to challenge Van in his own field"Yeah, i will show you what does it mean to be a fairy tail mage"he said and formed a new wind blade which collided with Aegis?s this time creating a big cloud of dust.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 13, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Matilda watched with pleasure as the meteors crashed down into the ash as well as through out the rest of the battlefield. As she turned around to continue her destruction on the rest of the guild she felt a powerful beam pierce her shoulder and then explode, sending her rolling back.
> 
> As she got to her feet a halo encircled her and then quick slammed closed, trapping her within the circle of light, *"What is the meaning of this!"* she howls as it gets tighter and tighter.
> 
> ...



*The Light of Fairy Tail*
"_*This is my home.. these are my friends.. anyone who harms them is my enemy!!*_"​
FWOOOM! Mihoshi flew up with her swift speed just as the blast of lava came out, she wouldn't be caught off guard by something so easy to detect, however some of the lava did manage to burn her legs. Mihoshi held her arm out once more, “*Angel's Light: Halo Crush Combo!*", Mihoshi shot multiple Halos towards Matilda, and although she managed to dodge multiple ones, the final Halo managed to catch her off guard, “My Halo Crush is not an easy ability to fend off, I can make it come from almost any direction that I please by using a combination of them to draw the person into the final one.” Mihoshi didn't know if Matilda could see her writing, she didn't honestly care, she knew only one thing, Matilda had hurt even more of her comrades in the process of her attack, which only served to further Mihoshi's rage, and Mihoshi let out a burst of light as she increased her own magical power, blowing away quite a bit of the ash as well in the process.

“I am Kouen Mihoshi! Daughter of Kouen Saruken! I am the Light of Fairy Tail!” Mihoshi prepared her next attack while Matilda tried to find a way out of the Halo, which continued to constrict her and try to knock the breath out of her in the process, “*Angel's Light...*” Mihoshi began to cast  her next spell, remembering something her father had told her, “_I swear on the pride of this Guild, and on the name of my father, that I WILL defeat you!_” Mihoshi remembered back to a training session she had with her father.

_“Come, Mihoshi, show me the fruits of your training.” Saruken said, as he awaited the girl's first attack, “Don't hestitate to hold back even though I'm your old man! I am a powerful mage in my own right!”_

_“Right! Here I come father!” Mihoshi charged towards Saruken, “*Angel's Light: Strength!*” Mihoshi clocked her fist back and flung it out at Saruken with swift speed, “*Monkey Magic: Ape Strength!*” Saruken yelled, and easily caught the powerful punch by Mihoshi, then sent one of his own, however Mihoshi dodged upward, “*Angel's Light: Swiftness!*” Mihoshi threw a flurry of fast punches at Saruken, “*Monkey Magic: Chimpanzee Quickness!*” Saruken easily dodged the punches, and then threw a flurry of punches at Mihoshi, most of which connected with her and knocked her backwards easily._

_“Gnnh.. no fair.” Mihoshi pouted as she got up from the punches, “No matter what I try I still can't beat you.”_

_“Ahahahaha.” Saruken rubbed the back of his head, “Mihoshi there's something I want you to know.” Saruken placed a hand on the girl's shoulder, “No matter what happens, there will always be someone stronger than you out there, in those situations you must find a way to retreat, is what I want to say, however..” Saruken smiled at Mihoshi, “Knowing you though, you would likely stay to save your comrades, just like your mother did on that fateful mission.” Saruken laughed at the grin on Mihoshi's face, “I will tell you something about your mother.”_

_“What is it, father?” Mihoshi looked up at the man with great curiosity._












_“Your magic is the same magic as your mother used.” Saruken grinned at the now wide-eyed Mihoshi, “I believe that heart of hers lives on inside of you.” Saruken lifted his daughter up into the air, “So you must make us all proud! Fight for your comrades! Live for them! Share your sadness and joy with them! That's what it means to have comrades!” Saruken sat the girl down, “This is the most important lesson I want you to remember, no matter what happens or how difficult things get, remember that fighting for your comrades is the most important thing to anyone.” Saruken nodded at Mihoshi, “Now then, let's go Mihoshi, it's time for you to meet your new comrades at Fairy Tail.”_

_“Okay!” Mihoshi smiled widely as she took off in a sprint towards the wagon, she couldn't wait to get to the guild and meet everyone there, both her father and mother had told her great things about the guild._

“That's right, I couldn't wait to meet everyone, we've all had such great times together.” A smile crossed Mihoshi's face, “My duty is to protect everyone no matter what!” Mihoshi charged as much power into her next spell as she could, which formed as a small ball of light, “*HOLY BEAM!*” The ball of light turned into a beam and rushed directly towards Matilda with most of the power Mihoshi could muster, “WE ARE FAIRY TAIL!” Gebo's words ran through her head as the light headed towards Matilda, “_I...._” Mihoshi thought to herself, “_I LOVE THIS GUILD!_”


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 13, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Wooo!" Tobias leaped off the platform and landed on another one. "Hey! The announcer isn't the one fighting~ Yeah!" Tobias then leaped off the platform and flew downward, missing as many platforms as he could. "Ramuh~ Go Crazy~" Tobias shouts, finally landing on a platform far away from the battle. "Yeah~ Though it's far away, I can still do the play by play! YEAH!" He shouts, "Ramuh's gearin up for a power shot!" Ramuh exploded with a blast of lightning and forced himself back.
> 
> "In the world of air." The clouds begin to darken around the battlefield. "Where clouds are supreme. Thunder and Lightning rule." The clouds joined together, forming a mass of black around the battlefield. "Lightning Emperor." CRACK! Bolts of lightning fire off in all directions, the blasts completely random. Tobias is forced to leap to another platform as his is destroyed by one of the blasts.
> 
> "Whoa!~ Looks like the lord of the sky has gotten a little impatient! YEAH! This fights heaten up!!!"



*Lenny VS. Tobias, After the Storm*

Lenny watched as Tobias ran away, he immediately dove after him the two chasing each other among the platforms. Suddenly the place became dark but Lenny didn't have time to look at what was happening he kept his eyes on Tobias. 

"Whoa!~ Looks like the lord of the sky has gotten a little impatient! YEAH! This fights heaten up!!!" 


Lenny jumped and the platform he was jumping to was decimated by a lightning bolt. He passed right through where the platform was 

"Shit!" he shouted

He began to free fall the wind whipping around him, he watched as his hat blew away. Suddenly he was grabbed roughly by a large brown hairy hand. 

"I'm not ready for you to die yet weakling. You will not get a cowards death."

He looked up and Ifrit held onto the edge of a platform. His right shoulder was bleeding where it seemed he was hit by a lightning bolt. He threw Lenny back onto one of the platforms and made a small fire in the palm of his hand and cauterized the wound to stop the bleeding. 

"Is that all the Lord of Thunder has to offer" Ifrit taunted

Ramuh looked drained from his last attack, Ifrit ran toward him throwing balls of fire that exploded as they were blocked by Ramuh's staff each time Ifrit noticed the crack he had created earlier grew and grew. Ifrit eventually got close enough and threw a flaming punch at Ramuh. He blocked with his staff and it broke in two the punch hitting him flush in the face sending him flying. Ifrit landed one one of the platforms breathing hard himself, not able to follow up.

"Come on Lord of Thunder get up!!" Ifrit said leaning on one hand


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 13, 2011)

Vash TS said:


> *Lenny VS. Tobias, After the Storm*
> 
> Lenny watched as Tobias ran away, he immediately dove after him the two chasing each other among the pillars. Suddenly the place became dark but Lenny didn't have time to look at what was happening he kept his eyes on Tobias.
> 
> ...














Tobias stood slack jawed, his eyes wider than normal. "You... YOU FOOL!!! BAKKA! BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKA!" He shouts into the air, quickly leaping to another platform and then another. "AH!!! Why would you break the staff!!! BAAAAAAAAAAAKA!!!! Yeah!" He shouts once more. Ramuh smirked as he floated in the air, "So... It's been released huh?" The clouds grew darker and more intense. "Ahh!! It's too turbulent! I Can't change battlefields now! Baka! Yeah!" 

CRACK!!! A massive bolt of lightning shatters through seven platforms. "What's going on?!" Lenny shouts at Tobias. "These guys are just copies! Yeah! I capture their energies with my cards! Yeah!" He shouts. "So i have to take precautions to keep their powers in check! Yeah! Ramuh's was the staff you broke!!! The only thing keeping him and the lighting in my control! Yeah!!!" 

Tobias grabbed his head with both hands and began to tug at his hair. "This is bad! Yeah! I can't remove him now! Yeah! He can't go back into the card till he's defeated!" Tobias points at Ifrit. "Defeat him! Yeah!" Ramuh just smirked. "I wonder... What will happen now." Ramuh's body is struck by seven bolts of lightning, his wounds sealing shut as he slowly turns upright and looks at Ifrit. "Shall we try this again?"


----------



## Cjones (Jul 13, 2011)

*Hitrea vs Gilgamesh/Satoru*

_Fuck A Flashback!_

"Stand down! This is of no concern to you!" Hitrea ordered as her brother as she continued to stare down Gilgamesh. Her gaze never once faltering, as if she was trying to stare deep into his soul and set it ablaze. Gil returned her gaze, his own just as fierce, but with an arrogant smirk as if to taunt her. Neither were moving as Satoru stood inbetween, knowing full well that neither one would attack as long as he was in the way.

"No, I won't. My best friend and sister are trying to kill each other. I'm just as involved in this as the both of you are." Satoru stood unyielding, he refused to let this happen even if he had to physically get involved himself. "What happen in the past between you two, your letting consume you. Hitrea...you turned your back on Fairy Tail and joined Phantom Lord, you even help them destroy are home!" He yelled hoping he could reach out to her. Gil gaze broke from Hitrea as she looked at toward his friend.

He honestly felt sympathy for the position he was in.

"Don't talk as if you know. That degenerate human being sold _me_ out! We had a deal and because he didn't want to share the profits, he ratted me out, I was chased down and nearly killed. I'm letting this consume me? No, I'm simply acting like any normal person would when their life is treated as if it had a price." She spoke practically seething with each and every word that came out of her mouth.  Satoru eyes fell to ground in an attempt to think of something else to do. He knew about the deal, but he didn't know she was nearly killed in the whole thing.

"Gilgamesh..." The older man's bright red eyes darkened as he stared into the back of Satoru's head, his hair covering his eyes. He had called him by his full name...he was serious now. "What exactly happened between the both of you?...I want the truth." Gil sighed in response as he scratched the back of his head. It seemed now he had no choice, but the tell how everything came to be.

"It happened about two and half years ago..."

Flashback... "That's not happening!" Hitrea raged out interrupting the sequence as she waved her hand about, clearing up the surrounding area before it faded into the cloud of memories. Gil and Satoru stood with awe struck expressions on their faces at what just occurred. "There is no need for a flashback nor for description or explanations of the events that transpired!" She continued to yell, her temper growing with each word. "All that needs to be said is that man almost caused my death, because of such he has forfeited his life to me. I shan't be denied by revenge for a third, because of you or Fairy Tail's weak way of thinking!" The area around them seemed to be steadily getting hotter and hotter the more Hitrea talked.

In fact, her arm was beginning the lose color and shake violently as she gripped the hilt of Chyrasor harder.

"I tire of playing this games with you Gilgamesh. If you don't wish to move Satoru, *FINE! I'M SIMPLY GO AROUND YOU*!" And that she did utterly catching Satoru and Gilgamesh off guard as she appeared in front of the latter man's face mid flight, her sword in full swinging motion, aimed at his neck.












"Gragh!" Barely able to keep his guard up, Gilgamesh was sent sprawling through another wall and outside of the guild, finding himself buried in dirt. Hitrea slowly stalked as she walked through the newly made hole toward her prey. Suddenly her head snapped to the right, as the sound of cracking electricity met her ears. Satoru's open palm passed right by his sister's face, he immediately spun backwards with a mid kick toward the middle of her back, which she jumped over and put some distance between the two.

"So that's your choice." She spoke as she skidded on her heel, watching as her brother helped her enemy up to his feet. The both of them nodded to each other and took an offensive stance before the both of them charged at her. Her brother came in first with a leg sweep. Her reaction was jump into the air like before, but this time Gil was there to met her, the both of them clashing swords and forcing each other apart. The moment she landed Satoru was in her face again unleashing of plethora of kicks and punches akin to a kick boxer.

"You would raise arms against me!?" "Forgive me sister, but your anger is controlling you. Since I can't reach you with words, I shall physically subdue you!"  He yelled as he reached toward the back of his pants, pulling out two  chakram's. The wind from the blades made Hitrea's hair shoot up as she dodged. Her brother came in for another sweeping blow, but this time she caught his arm, grappled his shoulder and vaulted herself over him toward Gilgamesh who smirked as she charged. 

Zzzt...boom

Lightning struck his sword causing it to erupt in a surge of power as Gil swung it in a horizontal slash. "Cremation Beast!" With the roar of a lion, part of  Hitrea's body transformed and warped into some kind of monster as she conjured the mentioned beast head as it erupted from her sword forcing Gilgamesh back. "Arrrrrrrrgh!" The golden armored mage yelled as he took the blast head on and forced it behind him. His shield aegis now in his hand with smoke pouring off it of it.

"So takeover is her ability..." Gil thought to himself as he observed the woman.












"Even with the two of you, I shall emerge victories in this body." She spoke more calmly than before as her body returned to it's original state. The two of them circled her as she kept her arms trained on Gilgamesh. She didn't notice her brother who seemed to be communicating with Gil through eye contact alone. This went on for a few seconds before Satoru attack first. Unbeknownst to them Hitrea was just looking at Gilgamesh as a ploy she was observing her brother the whole time. With blinding speed she quickly turned on her heel to come face to face with her shocked brother and with one arm she forced him down to the ground with a large crater forming underneath.

Her left hand which held Chrysaor had him pent as her entire right arm transformed into that of a beast with purple claws. _"If he wishes to fight his own sister, than I shall teach him a lesson."_ Her clawed hands prepared to strike, and as they were in motion Hitrea began to fight with her self.

_"Shit! I have to stop her! Forgive me for this Satoru!"_

_"We're just suppose to scare him, your trying to maim him!" "He needs to learn a lesson in all this!" "Stop!"_ Her mind fought with her body to stop, but to no avail she was already in mid strike and it was to late to stop. "AHHHHHH!" She suddenly screamed out in pain as Satoru looked on to see blood erupt from his sisters arm. Gilgamesh had cut her right arm completely off, but in doing so he left himself wide opened. Hitrea retaliated just as quickly slicing straight through Gil's armor and up his chest deeply wounding him. He stepped back in shock and began to fall back, but not before being caught by Satoru as he did so.

"Gil! You alright!" Satoru said frantic. Blood was dripping out of his mouth, but he simply smirked to his friend. "I'll be alright." He said with confidence as Satoru helped him to stand. Hitrea fell to one knee blood gushing out of her arm as she embedded her sword into the ground to keep her balance. 

"You would run to him first, instead of your own sister?" Hitrea spoke rather heartbroken, to Gil's surprise. "It's not like that! I was-" Though he was cut off as his sister tried to stand, only to fall back to her previous state. He's not dead yet, but vengence...shall indeed be mine!" She yelled as a pillar of fire erupted from behind her, setting the sky above ablaze.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 13, 2011)

*Your Friends Are More Important*
"_*Why is this woman here.. and what happened to Aisawa and Jack..?!*_"
​
CLANG CLAN GLANG! Swords clashed together as Serena and Tragor moved at immense speeds, each person trying to outdo the other, however all they proved is that they managed to be equal in speeds. Serena decided that screwing around at this point would be useless, so as soon as Tragor closed in for another attack, she changed the form of her sword once more, “*EXPLOSION!*” Serena yelled as Tragor got within range, and shot him backwards into the guild building with the attack. Serena charged forward at the spot where Jack had just been slammed into, “*SWORD OF ATTILA!*” Tragor yelled as  he busted out of the rubble with swift speed and a new sword, surprising Serena and causing her to move out of the way as he swung the sword down, causing the ground around them to crack in the process.

“What the hell is that?!” Serena's eyes were wide, did she even have any way to compete with Tragor now, “Even with the Twin Dragon Swords or Melforce he could cut through my attack.”

“Sword of Attila, my second strongest sword.” Tragor grinned at Serena as he swung the sword over his back, “It increases all of my attributes, speed, strength, attack force, defensive capabilities, you can just keep adding onto the check list.” Tragor flung forward at Serena with incredible speed, “You won't be defeating me as I am now!”

“*SLIFARION!*” Serena had to use Slifarion to dodge the next attack by Tragor, it really had increased his attributes to a level that she couldn't keep up with, “I'm not strong enough to defeat him yet, where the hell did he end up getting those swords at?!” ZOOOOOM! Tragor managed to catch up to her in Slifarion form while she wasn't paying attention, “Oh crap!”

“*Arc of Izanami: Pyramid!*” Remilia's voice called out, causing Tragor's eyes to widen as he looked up to see a large pyramid coming down towards him and Serena, “What the fuck does that bitch think she's doing?!” Tragor sliced up through the Pyramid, easily cutting it in half, and turned to look at Remilia, who had suddenly appeared in front of Serena.

“Who are you?!” Serena looked shock to see someone else appear on the scene, she noticed the Phantom Lord mark on Remilia's left hand, “You're with Phantom Lord, but why are you helping me?”












“I didn't join this guild of my own choice, and someone from your guild helped me.” Remilia smiled at Serena, “You should go now, your friends need more help than you do.” Remilia pointed to the fight with Hitrea, Satoru, and Gilgamesh that happened to be nearby.

“No, they can take care of themselves!” Serena had taken a glance over at the fight, “Those two are stronger than I am! I have to defeat this guy for what he did to my guild!”

“Are you really just saying that because of what he did to your guild, or because of your past together?” Serena's eyes widened, “Fairy Tail is all about being a team, isn't it?” Remilia smiled at the surprised look on Serena's face, “I figured out what happened after I saw Jack and Aisawa, I want to help your guild for what Aisawa did for me, so please do what you do best, and go help your friends, I will deal with Tragor.”

“I see, so someone removed that seal from you, did they?” Tragor spat at the ground, and then a wide grin formed on his face, “On second thought I like this better! I've had a rivalry going on with your other half for a while now! Come then Remilia, we'll settle the score of who's stronger between me or you right now!”

Serena looked at Remilia, who had taken on a more serious face, and she smiled at the girl, “You're right, my friends are more important than proving some stupid point.” Serena turned around, as sword started to change form again, “Thank you.. erm..”

“Remilia Irene.” Remilia stated in response to Serena not knowing her name.












“Thank you, Remilia, take care of yourself.” Serena's sword had changed to take on the form of Runesave, she was the only one who could currently help Satoru and Gilgamesh at the moment, “I still have a score to settle with that woman anyways.” Serena charged off towards the battlefield, prepared to deal the decisive blow she had been wanting to give Hitrea for so long.

“It's just you and me now, Tragor.” Remilia had discovered she had the ability to keep the memories of her darker half, so she knew about the rivalry between her and Tragor, she would delight in finish his tirade off once and for all.

“No Remilia, it's just me!” Tragor charged towards Remilia with his sword poised to attack, a savage grin on his face, “It's always been me!”

“*Arc of Izanami: Holy Mage!*” Remilia yelled as she prepared to meet Tragor head on in combat, and a mage dawned in white robes, with red stripes traveling down the side of them, and a golden staff in his hand, complete with multiple drawings of a blue cross shape on it appeared, “*Shield of Light!*” The mage yelled as it appeared, and Tragor's sword collided with the shield of light that had popped up in front of Remilia.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 13, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Tobias stood slack jawed, his eyes wider than normal. "You... YOU FOOL!!! BAKKA! BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKA!" He shouts into the air, quickly leaping to another platform and then another. "AH!!! Why would you break the staff!!! BAAAAAAAAAAAKA!!!! Yeah!" He shouts once more. Ramuh smirked as he floated in the air, "So... It's been released huh?" The clouds grew darker and more intense. "Ahh!! It's too turbulent! I Can't change battlefields now! Baka! Yeah!"
> 
> CRACK!!! A massive bolt of lightning shatters through seven platforms. "What's going on?!" Lenny shouts at Tobias. "These guys are just copies! Yeah! I capture their energies with my cards! Yeah!" He shouts. "So i have to take precautions to keep their powers in check! Yeah! Ramuh's was the staff you broke!!! The only thing keeping him and the lighting in my control! Yeah!!!"
> 
> Tobias grabbed his head with both hands and began to tug at his hair. "This is bad! Yeah! I can't remove him now! Yeah! He can't go back into the card till he's defeated!" Tobias points at Ifrit. "Defeat him! Yeah!" Ramuh just smirked. "I wonder... What will happen now." Ramuh's body is struck by seven bolts of lightning, his wounds sealing shut as he slowly turns upright and looks at Ifrit. "Shall we try this again?"



*Lenny VS. Tobias, Taking a step toward becoming stronger.*

"What the hell is going on!" Lenny thought

His opponent was asking him to defeat his own summon, Lenny racked his brain. Ifrit didn't have much gas left in the tank and he was hurt while Ramuh was fresh. Releasing Ifrit wouldn't heal his wounds that quickly and he didn't have any offensive summons capable of fighting with a powered up Ramuh.

"Ifrit don't try to fight him head on" Lenny shouted

Ifrit barely dodged a lightning bolt as another one struck him out of the sky, he fell with a thud onto one of the platforms. 

"This is your fault!" Ifrit shouted

Lenny jumped over toward where Ifrit lay and knelt next to him.

"If you weren't such a weakling I could manifest myself more in this plane, at your current level I'm not even at half of my strength" Ifrit said with a snort
"My fault? Too weak?" Lenny said to himself

Lenny didn't think, Ifrit had said the right things at the right time to push him toward the decision he made. He reached up and touched the opal on his neck. It glowed with golden light for a second as Lenny pulled his hand away. 

"Come forth and heal me with your gentle light ALEXANDRA!" Lenny shouted

There was a crack of thunder as several bolts of lighting flew toward Lenny and Ifrit. Alexandra appeared in the air with golden armor glittering. The bolts of lighting struck the shield she held in her right hand. Her golden wings flapped sending streams of golden light into the air. 

"Alexandra it's been so long since I've seen you" Ifrit said
"Be quiet you hairy beast, now is not the time" Alexandra responded

She held out her hand and a golden light encompassed Ifrit's body, the light seemed to wash away his wounds and fatigue. Lenny dropped to one foot and winced. His magical energy was draining quickly. 

"Guys the reunion is touching and all but it's taking everything I have to keep you two out at the same time"
"Silence you worm!" Ifrit said with renewed vigor
"So it's two against one" Ramuh said raising his hands in the air

Ifrit began to move quickly across the platforms with Alexandra flying alongside him. Alexandra blocked Ramuh's attacks with her golden shield. It was easy to tell that they had fought alongside each other before. They split one coming from the left the other from the right and used a combination attack. 

"Fire Ball!!" Ifrit shouted and he slammed two separate fire balls together over his head making a huge one and launched it toward Ramuh
"Holy" Alexandra said as she held up one palm and a beam of golden light fired toward Ramuh
"Is this all you have?" Ramuh asked

He held up his hands and with a loud crack several bolts of lightning shot out each hand and slammed into the two attacks creating explosions on both sides. Suddenly there was a bright light above Ramuh's head Ifrit released a gout of flame from his mouth as Alexandra fired a beam of golden light strait through Ifrit. The attacks seemed to combine as Ifrit orange flams turned golden. 

"Holy Fire!" The two summons shouted in unison

The golden flame engulfed Ramuh and the platform he stood on. Ifrit dropped down on a platform and Alexandra floated down behind him. Lenny pushed himself up to both feet again and held out his hands as Ifrit and Alexandra turned back into lights and shot into their respective gems. The clouds seemed to be clearing up as the still burning golden flames lit up the entire sky.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 13, 2011)

Vash TS said:


> *Lenny VS. Tobias, Taking a step toward becoming stronger.*
> 
> "Holy Fire!" The two summons shouted in unison
> 
> The golden flame engulfed Ramuh and the platform he stood on. Ifrit dropped down on a platform and Alexandra floated down behind him. Lenny pushed himself up to both feet again and held out his hands as Ifrit and Alexandra turned back into lights and shot into their respective gems. The clouds seemed to be clearing up as the still burning golden flames lit up the entire sky.














Tobias watched the attacks fly towards Rumuh, another bolt of lightning shooting out and striking the platform he was on. "Waah~ YEAH!" Tobias shouts, falling and grabbing another platform. "GO GOGOGO~ YEAH!" He shouts, his hand flying into the air. The attacks collide and he can sense Ramuh's energy fade away. "Ah?" An explosion of lightning occurs and a card flies back into Tobia's jacket. "Fufufufu... Well..." His eyes widened again as a second card flew into his jacket. "Ah? The energy gathering process is complete! Yeah!" He laughed, leaping onto the platform then falling onto his back.

"Ah~ That bastard~ He went and drained a whole bunch of magic! Yeah!" Tobias waved his hand and the world turned black once more, only Tobias and Lenny could be seen. Tobias laying on his back within the void of darkness. "Hey! I'll tell you what!" Tobias throws his hand into the air. "We'll call it a draw, Yeah!"


----------



## Cjones (Jul 13, 2011)

*Flames of Hell​*_Her temper is beyond reproach, anger is what drives her, love is what's protecting her, though vengeance she shall have, even if she'll have to incinerate an entire area,​_











"Even after our battle and with one arm, she still has enough power to do this!?" Satoru voice was laced with worry and fear as he looked at the massive pillar of fire that ascended into the sky, never ending. The earth underneath the pillar and those of the rocks in it's immediate vicinity where simply crumbling and fading away. His gaze from the pillar shifted over to his injured friend who didn't seem to be doing so well. The color from Gilgamesh's face had almost completely drained, his skin was almost grey in color and his eyes seemed to have lost it's shine.

"Gil! Hang on!" He yelled frantically trying to keep the man conscious. His breathing was very shallow as blood continued to ooze out of his chest. His gaze was like that of a dead man's, as he simply stared straight ahead. 

"So you still refuse to die do you? Your a very stubborn man." Hitrea chastised him as she finally made it to her feet. The flame behind her cast a deep shadow over her. As she opened her eyes, their green color were glowing akin to a field of white flowers on a moonlit night. Her eyes landed on her brother who didn't seem to have any intention of abandoning the man and saving himself. "Satoru...leave. If you get caught in thi-" "I'm not leaving! You've fatally wounding him Hitrea. Isn't that enough?" She simply closed her eyes at his words and put on a sweet smile. She truly wish he would leave, but he made it very clear again he had no intention of leaving.

Her mind and body were still fighting against one another, one wanting to go through and kill them while the other sought a more peaceful solution. They talked and the one time they both sought the same solution it was much to late. Several other pillars erupted from the ground with the same immense heat and power of the first one. The sky above seemed to be crying as it looked to literally be on fire. 

"Since you won't leave then you must too...taste the *Flames of Hell*!" There was no escape form this one and to kill this man, she would take everything, including herself, and incinerate it. Satoru looked from his sister, back to Gil and realized what he had to do. Resting the man on the ground he stood him and walked in front him. Hitrea pulled her sword from the ground as she prepared for what was to come.

Brother and sister stared at one another as the technique neared it's completion.

_"It seems...I'll have to use that to stop her..."_ He thought to himself as clouds began to form over ahead. The two of them were in a totally deadlock as Satoru sought to reveal his trump card.

Though little did he know, he wouldn't have to use it.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 13, 2011)

*Van** vs Aegis*

The last blow is for...​
Aegis sheathed his sword for Van?s surprise actually he didn?t thought that the Phantom Lord mage would do that during the fight"what is this? you surrender already?"the wind mage asked looking carefully at any movement the sword mage could do"I think I can recognize you are quite strong but...."he said and then extended his hand so a double edged sword appeared"It is time to finish this"doing some juggling with it trying to prove that he was good at using that kind of sword as well.

"Interesting but I will make sure your sword break"Van said releasing a bit of his magic"Let?s finish this"then the blond wizard started to disappear again, transforming his body into wind"That won?t work again! narukami"he said and his sword fired a dark wave to his left just when Van was appearing"Crap!"he said and put both his hands sing his hurricane defense though the wave was able to cut through it and hurting Van making a wound on the stomach and a little one on the head of the Fairy Tail mage"Guaah..."blood coming out from the wounds"weak!"he said and then used Kami no ejj i spinning this time his double sword sending two blades of wind towards Van who did the same being able to barely stop Aegis?s attack.

"I thought you was going to show me the difference between you and me?"the 22 years old asked sarcastically but Skylar didn?t answer"Heh this is just shit, I underestimated ya this time but..."he said starting to gather wind around him"I will finish this soon"with that, the wind started to involve him creating an armor protecting van?s body, the sunglasses of the guy flew away due to the power of the wind around him"Storm mail"he whispered, the only thing of him that could be seen were his intense red eyes glowing inside the storm that was covering him.

Once the storm mail was covering his body he started to float in the air as he reached a pretty good height"Get ready because a storm will fall upon you!"Skylar didn?t want to use that technique but being injured he had to finish the fight as soon as possible.Agies clearly saw how the teen pointed at him with his arm though due to the wind covering him he couldn?t tell what the guy was actually doing"Wind shot" an enormous amount of wind gathered in front of his arm as it formed a ball, the wind blowing hard all over the place as if a real storm were coming.

From one moment to another the ball of wind was fired towards Aegis"Kuro tosshin"the man said and then magic in form of black wave involved the sword as Aegis tried to pierce through the wind bullet though it wasn?t enough to stop the attack of the red-eyed magician causing a big explosion where aegis was standing, the power of the attack made some of the fodder around to fly away.

"Not enough, I see"Van said to himself looking how Aegis was able to endure the attack"But this isn?t all what I got. Storm shred!!!"firing more powerful wind blades at his opponent "Kami no ejj i"he said, Aegis was starting to run out of magic power while Van seemed to have doubled his. The wind blades sent by van started to overwhelm the little blades sent by Aegis who tried to fend from a few just by using his sword as a barrier  but for his surprise his double edged sword got cut in four parts as the blades made it to their target. Four wind blades cut Aegis?s body, four wounds just as bad or maybe a little worse than Van?s wound.

The red-eyed blond, still with his wind armor, landed just in front of the sword mage and took the sword that the man sheathed minutes ago"Probably Gil would like this one"he said taking it "You will  live, i?m not an assassin ya know?"he told to a seriously injured Aegis who maybe wasn?t listening.When the guy was starting to walk away, the voice of his opponent called for him"I-If you had such power, why didn?t you use it from the beginning?"he asked confused"w...were you underestimating me all along?". Van remained in silence for a moment before turning back with a smile "We told ya that this was a payback, so i used all the time I could to make you pay. Also I wanted to enjoy this"he said before retaking his pace towards the healing group."/So this guy is _The storm of those fairies/"_he thought.

"Fairy Tail...such an annoying group"he said before closing his eyes"Hey you asshole, give me my sword!"

*Fairy Tail (Van Skylar) vs Phantom Lord (Aegis) - Winner: Fairy Tail *


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 13, 2011)

cjones8612 said:


> *Flames of Hell​*
> _Her temper is beyond reproach, anger is what drives her, love is what's protecting her, though vengeance she shall have, even if she'll have to incinerate an entire area,​_
> 
> 
> ...



Just This One Time..
"_*I can hear his thoughts.. so I'll fulfill his wish..*_ _*when we wake up this nightmare will be over...*_"​
Serena charged towards the battlefield, she had now gotten a good view of Hitrea, Satoru, and Gilgamesh, “What the hell happened to that woman?” Serena's eyes widened as she saw Hitrea, she had turned into some kind of beast, in fact Serena couldn't even really call this woman the same person she knew before, while Hitrea had actually wanted to kill Gilgamesh, Serena had still sensed some form of goodness in the heart of the woman, and she believed it had something to do with Satoru. Serena didn't think Hitrea could actually bring herself to harm her brother, so she knew that this beast she saw in front of her couldn't be Hitrea, “Did she use Take Over?” Serena surmised that she must have, at this would be the only way to explain her behavior despite the fact that her brother was currently carrying Gilgamesh over his shoulder.

“It's funny now that I think about it, I'm always using Runesave to save people from some form of possession.” Serena remembered back to the one time before she met Leere where she had used Runesave to save someone who had been possessed by a Vulcan, and then after that she met Drakor while being a part of Leere's guild, and she ended up having to use Runesave to save him from Leere's curse as well, and now she was about to use Runesave to save Hitrea from her own takeover as well, “Why is it that I'm always the one saving someone?”

“Because you're not.” Gilgamesh's voice ran through her head as she remembered what he said to her on the way back to the guild when she asked him after their fight with Shadow Vikings, “Sometimes you need to be saved as well, like with that Leere incident, you needed to be saved from him, didn't you?”

“Now I'm the one saving you, aren't I?” Serena smiled to herself, she knew Gilgamesh would make it through the wound that Hitrea had inflicted on him, the man was too stubborn to die from something like that, “_I couldn't imagine a world without you Gil._” Serena thought to herself as she rushed towards the woman who threatened to incinerate them, “_You're such a fun guy, so easy going and without a care in the world, always flirting with the women around you, the only thing you seem to care about is women and money, but I know there's more to you than that, deep inside your heart you care about you comrades as well, you're the one who taught me that I still had a heart after all. __You just want everyone to be safe, don't you? I bet you wished you could find a peaceful solution with Hitrea_.”













“Serena?!” Satoru yelled as he had caught sight of the woman charging straight towards Hitrea, “No Serena! You musn't get too close! Those flames will incinerate you in an instant if you touch her!”

“That bitch?! What the hell does she think she's doing?!” Hitrea looked at the girl wide eyed, “You fool, do you want to kill yourself?!”

“No, I don't want to kill myself.” Serena smiled as she charged directly into the pillar of flames, the flames burned as her skin, burnt a huge portion of her legs, and a portion of her shirt off, however she managed to arrive at Hitrea through the flames, the beast and Hitrea inside completely stunned, and Satoru unable to utter a single word, “I want everyone to be safe just like he does.” Serena slashed down with the sword Runesave, cutting through the flames and Hitrea at the same time, causing the flames to disappear, and Hitrea's takeover to begin to recede, although no wound had been formed on Hitrea. Serena landed on the ground in front of Hitrea, the smile still on her face, “I can still sense it, even within you Hitrea, you're a good person on the inside, you wouldn't harm your brother by choice, so you don't deserve to be forced into doing so. I don't know what your past is with Gilgamesh, but it isn't time to let that go?" 

Serena took a deep breath, turning to look at Hitrea with the same smile on her face, "Gil never wanted to fight you, it pained him when we heard the news, I could see it in his eyes, he just wanted a peaceful solution for everyone. There are so many people who still care about you, didn't you make at least one friend in Fairy Tail? Everyone seemed so worried when you left, they didn't want you to go.” Serena looked at Gilgamesh, her eyes faint, her body worn from exhaustion, the flames had taken just about everything out of her, but that smile never faded even as unconsciousness threatened to take over, “Your wish has been fulfilled Gil, when you wake up this nightmare will be over. Just this one time, I'm glad that I could help you overcome your demons, just as you helped me overcome mine.” Serena's eyes dulled, blackness overtaking her vision, and ringing filling her ears as she collapsed towards the ground, but the smile never left her face, even as she hit the ground, she kept that smile on her face, because she knew she had done what needed to be done, everyone would be safe when she and Gil woke up, and the nightmare would be over, just like Gil wanted it to be.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 13, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Caesar and Rush both stumble back after hitting each other, *"Idiot! Why'd you hit me!"* the gargoyle shouts, "Dumbass, you hit me too!"
> 
> *"Bah, whatever, lets get out of here,"* he grabs hold of Caesar's arm and shoots into the sky, and out of the cloud, *"Alright, he must still be in there..."*
> 
> He takes a deep breath, *"Gargoyle's Roar!"* he shouts before firing a blast of dark gray flames into the ground that sets them aflame.


*
Kyle Lehnsherr *

"Not so fast !" Kyle pursues the duo using Poison Make:Swarm for a platform of insects to ride on. "Persistent little fuck aint he ?" "I suppose that's one way of phrasing it." Rush laughed "Well I got and idea." Caesar "Responded and what might that be ?" "THIS !"

Rush spun Caesar around and threw him at Kyle. Caesar thought to himself (So unnecessarily hasty !)  Caesar flew towards Kyle at astounding speeds Kyle tried to make a defense  with another Poison cloud but it was to late. _*"Anti-Curga:WHITE HAND !" *_Kyle saw the glowing white fist coming towards him he thought he would get hit but at the last second reflexes kicked in and Kyle dodged it. It had skidded his face and left a small cut. "You missed ! hahaha !" Caesar laughed while in mid-air "No I didn't." *Anti Curga !" *  A white beam flew at Kyle and he jumped up to dodge it. "Missed again !" Right before he fell to the ground he called out to his partner. "Rush now !"

*Caesar Brando*

Kyle looked up not knowing Rush had gotten close. *"TAKE THIS !"* Rush brought his Saber down on Kyle, this time it had hit. Kyle fell to the ground put Caesar caught him in time so he didn't fall on the ground. Kyle laid  unconscious Rush landed and reverted back yo his normal form. "Tch, if it was me I would have let him fall to the ground right then and there." Caesar scoffed. "I suppose that's the difference between  me and a social degenerate like your self." "Look you bas-" Rush stopped mid sentence as if he saw a ghost. "Wait don't tell me I have to teach you to finish your words as well ."  "Look." Caesar looked.

Kyle was on the edge of a cliff a few feet from them. They could see a trail of blood where he crawled to the cliff. He was able to stand up on his on two legs with his back to the rocky bottom. "I lost.....for the first time I really feel defeated but someone close to me in strength. But it was fun , the first time I've had fun with humans anyways." The way he said Humans it was as if he wasn't one himself. "I suppose you guys gave me the thrill of a life time." 

Kyle did something that shocked both Caesar and Rush. He put on a smile that was reminiscent of a pure child , one without any sins and still had innocence. His laugh was an innocent one too. "But Phantom Lord won't accept me after I lost. So goodbye forever White Mage & Living Myth." Kyle feel off the cliff with his back to the bottom. _*"KYLE !!!!! *_. Caesar ran after him. "Caesar wait you retard !" 

Kyle closed his eyes and contemplated his incoming death.
(It's pretty annoying that I had to die like this, losing to those to ass hats. But at least I'm done with this life maybe I'll get reincarnated into a life with human friends and no more killing, maybe even have a magic that can heal people like Caesar's........no..no that's not right I know where I'm going straight to he-KYLE!!!!) "Huh !" Kyle awoke to see Caesar falling towards him. "GRAB MY HAND WE'RE ABOUT TO DIE!" "What !" "GRAB MY BLASTED HAND !!!" Kyle reached out for some reason and Caesar grabbed it immediately. "RUSH COME ON !" He called for Rush to stop him from his impending doom.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 13, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> *
> Kyle Lehnsherr *
> 
> "Not so fast !" Kyle pursues the duo using Poison Make:Swarm for a platform of insects to ride on. "Persistent little fuck aint he ?" "I suppose that's one way of phrasing it." Rush laughed "Well I got and idea." Caesar "Responded and what might that be ?" "THIS !"
> ...



Rush gritted his teeth as he watched Caesar foolish leap to his death, "Idiot, what did he expect to happen?!" his mind was racing as Caesar shouted out for Rush to save them, "Of course, depending on me to save him once again...But there's no way I'll reach them in time."

He shot forward in his Elf Point and leaped off the cliff, nose diving straight for them but still not moving fast enough. He wracked his brain for an answer, _"Come on...Come on..."_

Suddenly his eyes lit up, "Got it!" he clenched his fists, _"I haven't tried this one out yet...But I need to do something..."_ he took a deep breath, *"Griffin Point!"*

Golden feathers begin to sprout from his body, a lions tail sprouting from his tail bone, his fingers gaining sharp talons, and finally a large pair of majestic wings sprouting.

With one mighty flap he rocketed down the cliff, catching up to the duo in an instant. He grabs hold of Caesar who grips Kyle tightly and swoops down, Kyle's feet skidding against the ground before he shoots upward.

The group reach the top of the cliff once again and Rush quickly drops the two off, the mages forcefully slamming to the ground. Rush pants heavily as he reverts to his human form, "Dumbass! Next time you jump off a cliff to try to save the same guy that just tried to kill us, doooon't expect me to save you! You know you can't fly right? I should smack those glasses right off your face, dumbasses shouldn't be allowed to wear nerd gear!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 14, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> *The Light of Fairy Tail*
> "_*This is my home.. these are my friends.. anyone who harms them is my enemy!!*_"​
> FWOOOM! Mihoshi flew up with her swift speed just as the blast of lava came out, she wouldn't be caught off guard by something so easy to detect, however some of the lava did manage to burn her legs. Mihoshi held her arm out once more, ?*Angel's Light: Halo Crush Combo!*", Mihoshi shot multiple Halos towards Matilda, and although she managed to dodge multiple ones, the final Halo managed to catch her off guard, ?My Halo Crush is not an easy ability to fend off, I can make it come from almost any direction that I please by using a combination of them to draw the person into the final one.? Mihoshi didn't know if Matilda could see her writing, she didn't honestly care, she knew only one thing, Matilda had hurt even more of her comrades in the process of her attack, which only served to further Mihoshi's rage, and Mihoshi let out a burst of light as she increased her own magical power, blowing away quite a bit of the ash as well in the process.
> 
> ...














*"YOU THINK I'LL BE OUTDONE BY ONE OF YOU FAIRY BRATS!"* Matilda shouts, her blood literally boiling with lava, *"YOU'RE A THOUSAND YEARS TOO YOUNG TO EVEN THINK ABOUT CHALLENGING ME!"*

The dust begins to circle around her, a scolding hot batch of lava pouring from her skin, *"You are just stepping stones on Phantom Lord's road to the top, NOW DIE! DOWNFALL OF POMPEII!"* 

A powerful blast of lava and ash fire straight from Matilda's palm and head straight for the incoming blast of light, slowly engulfing it and continuing on its path straight for Mihoshi, *"Yes...YES!"*

The stream of lava and ash reach the Fairy Tail Mage, and although she attempts to run it is too quick. The attack engulfs her leg and begins to move up the rest of her body, _"No...I will not fail...I CANNOT FAIL!"_

*"Perish Fairy...ENJOY YOUR LIFE TIME IMPRISONMENT! THE STATUE OF YOUR REMAINS WILL WATCH AS I FINISH OFF THE REST OF YOUR COMRADES!"* she begins her wicked laugh when suddenly a light catches her eyes, *"What...?"*

Mihoshi's attack bursts through the plaster casing that has begun to form and pierces her right in the gut. Blood trickles out of her mouth, which rests open to match the shocked expression on her face. 

The light explodes and sends Matilda hurdling back, her fine suit ripped and her white jacket flying off into the distance. She slams harshly into the ground, *"No...This...This can't be happening..."* she murmurs weakly.

As her vision begins to blur she eyes Mihoshi, the S-Class Mage's leg encased in a powerful plaster but she continues to move forward, ready to continue the battle, "How...Did a little brat like you....." she spits out before her head crashes to the floor and she loses consciousness.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 14, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Rush gritted his teeth as he watched Caesar foolish leap to his death, "Idiot, what did he expect to happen?!" his mind was racing as Caesar shouted out for Rush to save them, "Of course, depending on me to save him once again...But there's no way I'll reach them in time."
> 
> He shot forward in his Elf Point and leaped off the cliff, nose diving straight for them but still not moving fast enough. He wracked his brain for an answer, _"Come on...Come on..."_
> 
> ...




"I dare you to try it you ruffian maybe I get the chance to teach you some manners. I'm truly tired of your smart aleck quips how long do you think it will be before I retaliate in some form or or another !?" The two did one of their classic stare offs until Kyle broke the silence.


"Why , why did you do it ?" he said it softly so Caesar was confused on what he said. "Excuse me ?" Kyle screamed at them. _"WHY THE FUCK DID YOU SAVE ME YOU SCUM EATING TRASHBAGS !!!" _ Caesar rubbed his head in confusion. "I suppose I don't very well no myself." "You fuckhead I told you I can't go back to Phantom Lord !" Caesar put looked up at the moon with his hands in his pockets and looked in the sky.

"I know this of course so I decided you will be accompanying me and my friend here back to Fairy Tail." Rush and Kyle said "WHAT!" at the same time so it ended up being comical. Rush ran up to Caesar and said. "What the hell are you thinking ?" Caesar sighed. "Of course I was in the same boat as you....at first but when he spoke to us before jumping didn't you see it. The light in his eyes ? [/COLOR"]Think about if we joined Phantom Lord we could have been in the same predicament." "Yeah but" 

"He's not a brawler he fights like he assassinated people...every move was filled with such killing intent.""Don't you want to give him a better life ?"  Rush was visibly flustered "But I can't accept a punk like this so easily." "I have an idea a brute like you might appreciate " the two mages started whispering to each other.

Caesar and Rush walked back to Kyle. He knelled down to him "It looks like my associate and mine have come to a rather fitting compromise." Kyle squinted his eyes. "I'm not going to fairy tail you dick head." Caesar got up and smiled. "Not an option old chap." "What the fuck do you mean not an opti-" Caesar kneed Kyle in the face breaking his nose and leaving his face a bloody mess. He grabbed his face and rolled on the ground and he spoke muffled since his hands were covering his mouth. "WERUB FUB OHH MUTBRER" what he really said was "What the fuck you mother fucker !" 

"Come now Kyle you've still hurt our friends you have to pay for those sins indefinitely. Lucky for you I found out you hadn't killed any guild mates while checking the files. While some of them are seriously injured they aren't dead. Otherwise we wouldn't be speaking right now. Rush said something about testing some of his silly transformations on you." Caesar walked away and threw his hand up. "Welcome to the guild Kyle, o and you've been crying for a while now. Rush won't go easy on you even if you have tears in your eyes." 

Kyle realized he had been crying for a while when Caesar told him. He even touched to see if they were real. The last time he cried was when he had killed his father by reflex. His tears were not tears from the pain and not truly tears of joy but they were close. They were tears of relief as though he had escaped a sea of despair and death that his peers had threw him into. Like the weight had been taken off. 

Rush walked up to him cracking his knuckles and grinning. "If your crying now I can't wait to see what your going to do when I'm through with you." Kyle's eyes widened as Rush approached him. But under his mouth and nose which he had covered; interestingly enough he was smiling. 

*Caesar and Rush vs Kyle:Fairy Tail win !*


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 14, 2011)

*Calling Up Miracles*
"_*Karina is more awesome than she realizes.. now if only her victory had actually been more serious..*_"​
?Not so fast!? Karina ran up from behind Rokura and snatched his cards away from him, along with the card he had in his hand, ?As long as I have these, you can't do anything, right?!? Karina grinned at Rokura, ?It's your will that activates your cards after all, so if you're not holding them, you can't invoke your will upon them!?

?Nice going, Karina!? Loke grinned as he prepared to attack Rokura, ?Now it's time to finish this fight up!?

?Clever girl.? Rokura stated with a smirk on his face, ?Is what you wanted me to say, however there's a fatal flaw in your plan.? The card in Karina's hand began to glow, making her eyes bulge out, and Loke's eyes widen ?Normally you would be right, but then that's the reason they're called Joker Cards, they trick the opponent into thinking that they need to be in their owner's hands in order for the person to invoke their will on them.? Rokura crossed his arms over his chest as a green Mist filled the area, ?As for me, the owner, I can activate them with a mere thought.?

?Damn it!? Loke went to rush towards Karina, however his vision started to get distorted, ?What's going on here?!? Loke's body started to feel slightly numb, ?For his magic to be able to affect a Celestial Spirit of my caliber, he's not someone you'd want to underestimate.?

?What is this..?? Karina could have sworn there were two Rokura's in front of her now, ?What have you done?!?

?The Joker's Game is a card that has an effect similar to laughing gas on a suped up scale.? Rokura used his teleportation card to fade from Karina and Loke's vision, ?It distorts the user's vision, and makes it hard for them to feel their body, in some cases it's even been known to make a person laugh.? Rokura teleported so many times that suddenly it looked like there were six of him around them, ?Since your vision has been altered to such an extent by the ?drug? you will see multiple of me as I move from place to place, so the question remains how you're going to find me.?

?Damn it, how the hell am I suppose to know which is the real one?!? Loke looked at the ?clones? of Rokura, however he couldn't seem to find the guy anywhere, ?Karina are you faring any better than I am?!?

?No, I can't see the real one either.? Karina felt slightly dizzy, and her body felt incredibly numb, however she couldn't seem to find the real Rokura, ?All I see are his ?clones.??

?Having trouble keeping up, aren't you?? Rokura smirked from a good distance behind Karina, ?As for me I'm immune to the effects of the card, I can see you perfectly fine.? Rokura let out a sight, ?It's a shame honestly, however it looks like in the end you weren't a match for me, you would need to call up a miracle now to defeat me in your current state.?

Karina closed her eyes, ?Come on Karina, uses your senses, he has to be somewhere around here!? Karina tried her best to focus on her ability to sense Rokura's magical presence, surely she could find him somewhere, ?Where are you at?? Karina's ability to sense magic had also seemed to be screwed up by the card, ?Isn't there anything the card doesn't effect?!?

?Where the hell is that bastard?!? Loke charged one of the clones, however to no avail as it disappeared, ?This mist can create mirages, which means any one of these could be the real one!? Loke charged towards another one of the bodies, however that one also proved to be a clone, ?Crap! This will take forever, it would be easier to get her out of here!? Loke turned and ran towards Karina, ?KARINA! I APOLOGIZE FOR THIS AHEAD OF TIME!!!?

?Well then it's been nice knowing you.? Rokura smirked as Loke turned around to notice the real him, ?Unfortunately I have to end this now, Explosion.? BOOOOOOOM! A large explosion went off, blowing a lot of the mist away, and engulfing both Karina and Loke's bodies in a blast of fire, along with the mist as well, ?Oh well, I'm sorry it had to end like that.? Rokura turned and began walking away, ?It's a shame that you weren't strong enough to defeat me after all, in the end you couldn't make a miracle happen, and so as a result you've failed in your test.? Rokura shook his head with sadness, the explosion wouldn't have been enough to kill them, however it would have been more than enough to knock them unconscious, however a gleam caught the corner of his eye, and he turned back around with his eyes widened, "What the?!" Karina was soaring through the air towards him, had Loke thrown her away from the explosion?!

"KYAAAAAAAH!!! THAT IDIOT! I'M GOING TO KILL HIM!" Karina looked in front of her, and saw Rokura standing on the ground with wide eyes, "EEEEEEEH?! W.. WAIT JUST A MIN-" SLAM! Karina collided with Rokura head first into his stomach, which sent both of them flying through the air now, "OOFGUUACK!" Rokura rolled across the ground before finally stopping, and Karina came to a stop a couple of feet away from him.

"Just.. as planned.." Loke smirked as the smoke from the explosion cleared to reveal that he been battered and banged up by the explosion, "Good luck.. Karina.." Loke said as his body glowed and he disappeared back into the spirit world.

"Ahh.." Karina managed to sit up, "Ow! That hurts! Grr! Damn that Loke, I'll show him how vicious a Celestial Spirit owner can be!!" Karina looked over to see Rokura, who seemed to be immobile on the ground, "Ehh? I.. I won!" Karina raised her hand into the air, "SEE THAT! I'M A FAIRY TAIL MAGE TOO!"

Drakor & Karina vs Asura & Rokura: Victory: Fairy Tail


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 14, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *"YOU THINK I'LL BE OUTDONE BY ONE OF YOU FAIRY BRATS!"* Matilda shouts, her blood literally boiling with lava, *"YOU'RE A THOUSAND YEARS TOO YOUNG TO EVEN THINK ABOUT CHALLENGING ME!"*
> 
> The dust begins to circle around her, a scolding hot batch of lava pouring from her skin, *"You are just stepping stones on Phantom Lord's road to the top, NOW DIE! DOWNFALL OF POMPEII!"*
> 
> ...



Questions Unanswered
"_*Even after her victory.. Mihoshi still has one more task to finish..*_"​











Mihoshi slowly flew down towards the ground, smashing some of the plaster off of her leg in the process, and she landed on the ground in front of the now unconscious Matilda, “_Because I'm a mage of Fairy Tail, I won't lose to someone who doesn't understand the importance of comrades._” Mihoshi could sense the power of Raidon starting to grow stronger, it wouldn't be long before he would be able to move, the Element 4 mage in her current state wouldn't be able to survive the impending battle between Raidon and Isham at full power, “_Even though you brought pain to our guild, I can't let you sit here during a battle like that._” Mihoshi picked the Element 4 mage up, slinging the mage over her shoulder, and flying her off to a place that wouldn't be quite as effected by the battle, and she sat Matilda down on the ground, “_This should be good enough, at least here you won't feel the after effects of that fight._”


Mihoshi raised her head, she could sense another magical power currently in the process of fighting, although if you could really call it a fight, it seemed more like he was playing around to test their abilities and pass the time, “_Sora, that's right, I still need to talk to him._” Mihoshi flew off towards where she sensed the Element 4 mage, she had already told herself that no matter what she would convince Sora to join Fairy Tail, even if she had to physically drag him back to the guild herself, although she really wasn't in much of a position to do that at the moment, her fight with Matilda had taken quite a bit out of her, “_I don't think it will take much persuasion to be honest, most of Phantom Lord has already fallen as it is, there are only a few more fights left to finish up._”

Mihoshi at least needed to figure out the reason why, she felt like he owed that much to her, she needed an explanation for his actions. Sora had saved Asuka, and later they had learned from Van's little sister that he ended up saving her as well, and he also didn't harm anyone in the process while trying to give her clues as to what would happen to Magnolia, “_Why is a guy like you a part of Phantom Lord? I have to know the answer._” Mihoshi picked up her pace as she headed off to intercept the “fight.”​


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 14, 2011)

*The beginning of a great Rivalry or a Terrible Friendship*

Lenny dropped to his back and the world shifted around him the last thing he heard was Tobias calling it a draw. He could accept that but this was definitely the start of a bad friendship or a good rivalry. He lay on the ground looking up at the sky. The sounds of battle had decreased significantly since he left the battlefield. He didn't know how long he had been gone for, he lay on his back breathing hard almost completely drained of his magical power. He heard something and tried to turn to see what it was but he couldn't move.

"I didn't even get to join Fairy Tail and some Phantom Lord mage is going to finish me." Lenny said 

He wanted to laugh but he didn't have the strength to, suddenly something gentle and warm seemed to fill his entire body.  He could feel his magical power being restored. He sat up and looked around and it was the same girl that he was protecting before he was taken away by Tobias. He stood up and dusted himself off and the girl shoved something into his chest. It was his hat.

"It fell out of the sky so I kept it for you" she said in a mousy voice
"Thanks" Lenny said

He began to look around for Tobias he couldn't be that far away he saw him lying near a pile of rubble. Lenny walked over to where he was with the little girl following him. Tobias lay there with his eyes open

"~Heeey, I thought we called it a drawwww!!"
"I didn't come to finish you off" Lenny said

He nodded and the girl began to restore Tobias' magical power

"Not too much, I don't want him fighting anymore. I just don't want him lying around here helpless" Lenny said with a smile

Tobias sat up and Lenny and the little mage turned to walk away leaving the announcer sitting on the ground. 

"I don't want anyone killing you before the rematch" Lenny said as they walked away
"~Heeeey don't just walk away like that! YEAH!!" 

Tobias pulled a ring off his finger and threw it at Lenny, he caught it out of the air and looked at the purple gem glinting. Lenny slipped it on his index finger and opened his mouth to tell Tobias thanks but he was already gone.

"What a weird guy" the little girl said

Lenny just nodded and looked at the ring on his his finger

"Does this mean you guys are married?" she asked with a smirk
"Hell no it doesn't!" Lenny said almost shouting

Lenny began to chase after her as she ran away from him


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 14, 2011)

*May vs. Lorena​**Their blades clash...! The source behind Lorena's hatred!​*
*"YOU JUST CAN'T MATCH MY HATRED OF FAIRY TAIL!"* Lorena yelled, jumping off the top of the roof and hurtling downwards at May with her sword pointed like a wasp's stinger. This was surely the end for May who hadn't exactly shrugged off Lorena's last incredibly powerful attack, either. The light gleamed off Lorena's sword as it came closer, kind of like an execution sword. Time seemed to move slower though and May cursed, wishing that she would just get it over already. She had lost this battle... "Ughhhhhhhh." A voice groaned from somewhere in the courtyard. May twisted her neck. A guild member of Fairy Tail lay broken on the ground, his body bloodied from the fierce battles that had been fought here today. May's eyes narrowed, that was one of her fellow guildmembers right there. And he was dying. _"I must protect my new family!" _May thought. Her old one had betrayed her, but Fairy Tail would never do such a thing, so she couldn't betray them by giving up. What did she do?

She stands up. May's eyes widened and she grabs the sword, laying next to her. It was her partner, she then lifted Shinsei-Ryu above her midsection. She gulped as time suddenly sped up and Lorena's words still echoed through the air,* "FFFAIRY TAIL!" *Her sword slammed into Shinsei-Ryu and her eyes widened as May suddenly pushes back. The force sends her flying backwards and into a courtyard wall. 

Lorena blinked several times, slowly gaining her vision back. May had somehow blocked her attack and actually overcome her. Dizzied, she mutters, "How?" Lorena looked to see May standing there with her sword in left hand and her eyes narrowed at the Phantom Lord mage. 

"To protect!" She shouted, raising her sword and pointing it at Lorena. Lorena cursed. She was open, the Fairy Tail mage could simply kill her right there by driving her sword into her lonely heart. However, May did no such thing. Instead, she walked over to a side of the courtyard where a young man was laying there. She bent down and lifted him with one hand, putting him over her shoulder. _"Such strength!"_ Lorena thought, amazed that May could still lift someone after what she had been through in this battle.

"May...." The man said, weakily. May didn't say anything, she walked inside of Phantom Lord and placed him down, lightly. "Stay here, you're weak and useless right now." She told him, walking back into the courtyard. She looked over to the wall that she had left Lorena lying down on. Lorena wasn't there. The blonde-haired mage was back on her feet once again, with her sword in hand. "You could've finished me, but you decided to help out your friend." Lorena stated. "How p-" Lorena started, but her eyes widened as May ran at her and brought her blade down on her. Lorena blocked, but her entire body shook from the impact. Now she was feeling the emotion from May's sword. _"Willpower? Determination?" _These thoughts ran through Lorena's head.

May's eyes reached Lorena's as she says, "I'm not going easy on you, anymore." She stated, simply. 

May then broke contact with Lorena's sword and kicked her back. "Demon Fang!" May shouted, slashing at the air, causing dark energy to shoot at Lorena. Her eyes widened, but she yells, "Fire Whirl Slash!" Performing a set of slashes, each one with the green energy of her Hellfire Slash behind them. May's attack slammed into Lorena's at full force, creating a huge explosion which knocked the two mages back.

"Damnit!" May yelled, as Lorena burst from the dust of the attack with her sword. The girl slashed several times, May blocking all of the attacks. As their eyes meet once again, both mages feel the fury and intensity behind each other's attacks. The hack and slash continued for several minutes, no one seeing the battle being fought. 

Except for one mage. The man who May had saved earlier, weakily crawled away from the spot he had been placed in. Like any Fairy Tail mage, he had determination. However, his eyes widened when he saw the person May was fighting. "L-Lorena!" He yelled, causing Lorena to look in his direction. May took this opportunity to slam her sword into Lorena's, knocking her back. She then looked at the mage who was barely crawling. "I THOUGHT I TOLD YOU TO STAY WHERE I PUT YOU, BAKA!" She yelled. "Get away from her, May! She's a dangerous mage!" May rolled her eyes as Lorena ran at her again, blocking her attack, "Dontcha think I know that!" She roared, rolling and ducking from Lorena's attack, trying to get a good opening. 

The mage slammed his hand down on the ground. "She's not just anybody, though... She was Master Kyoraku's pupil!" He told May. Lorena suddenly stopped attacking and looks in the mage's direction. She smiles, "So someone still remembers me..." She muttered. May looked confused, _"Kyoraku!?"_ Her eyes widened though when Lorena yells, "Hellfire Slash!" Sending a wave of hellfire energy towards the mage. It engulfed him and that corner of the wall, creating an explosion. May cursed, "No!" She had failed to protect him... And now, this girl, Lorena stood there smiling. "He talked too much don't you agree?" She said. "I usually just want fight, but since he's already told you who I am..."


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 14, 2011)

*May vs. Lorena Pt. 2​**Who is Kyoraku...?*​
"He's right! I'm Master Kyoraku's last living student. She taught us all sword-magic, but honestly I'm suprised that anyone in your stupid guild actually remembers her..." She told May, who was still looking over in the direction of her fallen comrade. "Oh, you're still hung up over him?" She asked, curiously. "Well he deserves to die. You tried to save him and he only put himself back in the line of-" Lorena was cut off again as May yells, "Sky Piercer!" Her sword suddenly extended, catching Lorena in suprise, for it was the only spell May hadn't used this entire battle. It rips through Lorena's shoulder blade, causing her to curse and drop her sword. As the blade continues to extend, it slams Lorena into a wall. "Ugh!" 

May narrowed her eyes, blood dripping from her sword. "Don't ever harm my fellow guildmember again." She told Lorena, simply, her blade transforming back to it's normal length, Lorena hits the floor.

"Fucking Fairy Tail." She cursed, holding her head down in shame.

"Master, never thought I was good enough to be in your little guild." She muttered, "But I didn't want anything to do with Fairy Tail! All I wanted was the sword!" Lorena yelled out, now clearly crazed. "What the hell are you talking about!?" May growled, angered by Lorena's confusing words. Lorena held back her head and cackled loudly.

"Don't you get it! She thought I wasn't good enough for Fairy Tail or even her most greatest sword! And I was her pupil..." She let out, angrily. "You should've just killed me right now, Fairy!" Lorena announced. May ran forward to stop Lorena, but the girl rolled over and grabbed her sword with her one arm that could still move after May cut through the other. "I'll burn all of you, Fairies! That will prove to her that I was the greatest pupil if I can beat all of you!" Lorena shouted. "Hellfire Demon Sword!"

Lorena's sword starts to glow bright blue and suddenly, flames form around the sword, the blade becoming black. Finally, it was now much larger. May's eyes widened as Lorena lifted the sword up, holding it only with one hand, "This is the ultimate form of my sword! A fire so strong that it appears as Blue flames that only I can command!" She told May, looking down at the Fairy Tail mage with pure hatred. "I will finish you here, fairy! Then for the rest of your guild!" Lorena pointed her sword at May and a thin line of blue flame shot out of the sword, wrapping around May's body and pulling her over to May. "The situation is reversed now, eh?" Lorena yelled in May's face. "Now to finish you!" Lorena said, raising the sword to thrust it through May's heart. "Die!"

Her blade is blocked by May's sword. "You think your sword can still hold it's own against mine!?" She yelled out. May looked down, her hair over her eyes. "No... But this will." She muttered, suddenly lifting her head up and revealing her eyes, *"GOD SWORD SLAYER!"* She roared, her own sword taking a transformation. Lorena's eyes widened as the sword grew a jagged edge and strange red energy started to form around it. May brought down the sword on the blue flames that were wrapped around her waist, cutting through it and creating an explosion which knocked her and May back, on to opposing sides of the courtyard.

Lorena looked side from side, still confused on what exactly had happened. "God, I hate using this form for my sword." May said, standing there with her new sword on her back. Lorena raised a hand weakily, "What the hell is that!" She shouted. May grinned, "What? You thought your sword wasn't the only one with an ultimate form..." She said. "This is my sword's true form! God Sword Slayer!" She announced, a red energy forming around the blade once more. May slashed, sending a wave of red energy into the part of the wall next to Lorena, barely missing her. Lorena rose up to her feet and still holding onto her sword weakily, she narrows her eye at May. May does the same and from across the battlefield, they can feel each other's emotions. Whoever won in this final bout would be the true victor. Both pointed their swords at each other. Then they charged at each other. A green energy formed around Lorena's body, while a red one gathered on May. These two forces slammed into each other,* "AAAAAAAH!" *The two girls roared, slamming swords against each other. As they pushed, the entire courtyard had energy pulsing through it. Their magic was only stronger due to each one's feelings. Each gritted their teeth as they pushed against each other. 

The force gathering between them, eventually spirals, creating a explosion... But who was the victor? Lorena opened her eyes. She was laying on the ground... Why did everything feel so heavy? Then she sees the pool of blood forming around her. "Damnit." Lorena said. May looked down at her and then at her sword. The energy around her blade was fading which meant that it would take at least a week to gather all of her magical energy back again and fight at full-power. "Damnit." She said, echoing Lorena. 

"You won, Fairy." Lorena told May... "Perhaps... This was what Kyoraku meant. The person to lift the sword couldn't be like me." She stated. "Filled with hatred." She still despised Fairy Tail, but now she knew why, why she hadn't been chosen to wield Kyoraku's greatest sword. Lorena looked at May who was walking away from the battle. "Fairy! Do me a favor!" May turns and frowns. She had won, what did Lorena want from her now... 

"Search for Master Kyoraku's sword..." She said, weakily, before passing out. May shook her head, "How annoying is that..." May was walking fine, about to reach the door, when she suddenly felt all of that exhaustion from the battle. It was like a powerful blow. May could do nothing but fall to the ground, sealing Shinsei-Ryu inside her before she was finished....

*May vs. Lorena: Victory: Fairy Tail​*


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 14, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> *Engaging the Enemy*
> *Starrk meets his match...!*​
> Starrk was on the front lines of the battle now, having moved in to support the Ex-Quip mages, even though Mihoshi and her squad were doing quite a lot of damage themselves. He lit a cigarette as he walked closer to the guild building, holding his two pistols tightly, "Looks like most of my flames were taken care of..." He muttered, nothing that they had dissapeared, but were still in the air, mere embers. Something, some kind of magic had affected them in a way that Starrk wasn't aware of. This slightly worried him... A mage capable of affecting his special magical bullets was quite the threat. Best to take him out before making anymore progress... As Starrk started to search for the source of the magic, it found him.
> 
> ...



The bullet shot from Starrk's weaponry, chain twirling tightly behind it but Ut thought nothing of it as he shattered the magical bullet into a impressive swath of fine, hair-like bullets which fizzled out of existence. 

"Interesting controllable projectiles as well, not overly common." Ut stated.

Seeing the frustration on the man's face he decided to take advantage of the situation and close the gap between the two.

Though being named 'untouchable' by his peers the real reason for his invulnerability is his own 'scientifically formatted' martial arts, which enabled him to match expert melee fighters or crush dangerous castor types. 

'Perfection through closing wholes in your skills.

Perfection through experimentation and analysis.

Perfection through extrapolation and interpretation.

Nothing else mattered in his pursuit of domination over all magics and magical technologies. 

The council had shunned me for fighting with high rank officials, capture s-class criminals and important religious leaders.

But how else would he find such valuable magic specimens to analyze?

The council, after firing me from the magical research department, dared to ask for my research data.

But Raidon seen the value in my work, in that even master level opponents can be put in peril if they underestimate the power of order, and readily gave him the position in Phantom Lord. 

Moving to Phantom Lord was a brilliant idea.

No more supervisors. More freedom. Increased ability to use plausible deny-ability to move into moral gray areas. Increased exposure to rare magics.'

Leaving his pondering he dodged and dispersed the incoming fire and drove his blade towards Starrk's face while unleashing a left roundhouse kick at his gut.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 14, 2011)

Occam's Razor Is Not Always Best
"_*Their hearts are only set towards one emotion.. "we are allies of Fairy Tail now!"*_"












“TOOOOOOORAH!” Tragor sliced down through the shield, however he was met head on with a thwack from the Holy Mage's staff, which sent him flying backwards, “Guh!” Tragor righted himself, and went in for another charge, however the Holy Mage popped up another shield which Tragor managed to rip through, “Shi-!” Tragor noticed the Holy Mage holding out a hand.

“Holy Magic: Six Blade Dance!” The Holy Mage shouted, and suddenly six blades of light all slammed into Tragor at once, creating an explosion that the Holy Mage and Remilia managed to jump away from, “You won't be able to match me with mere physical strength alone.” The Holy Mage looked at Remilia, “Remilia-sama, are you alright?”

“I'm fine Akoji, don't worry about me.” Remilia smiled at Akoji, she had a total of three different Holy Mages she could summon, just as she had a total of four different Dragonoids she could summon, and she had given all of them names, however that would have to wait for another time, “More importantly than that.” Remilia's eyes widened at the sudden increase of magical power that Tragor had received.

“*GRAND BUSTER SWORD!!*” Tragor yelled, and a burst of magical power blew away the smoke from the explosion, Tragor's power had doubled in strength from his previous point, “Fuuu.. my final and most powerful sword, with this I have been granted strength near an Element 4 member, however it uses up all of my magical power as a result, so it is my duty do defeat you now!”

“There's no way we can win with our power split like this!” Akoji looked shocked at the amount of magical power that Tragor happened to be generating, “My lady, retreat would be best for right now!”

“I can't do that, I've come too far to simply back out from this fight now!” Remilia grit her teeth, there had to be some way for her to win against Tragor, “*Arc of Izanami: Plasma Contain-*”

ZOOOM! Tragor charged towards Remilia with speed she could barely keep up with, and Akoji barely had time to move her out of the way, “I won't let you use that move, I'd be in trouble if you managed to get it off!” Tragor landed on the ground, his feet clamping down into it, and he turned his body, charging towards the two mages again, “It's over Remilia! I am the strongest and that's all there is to it!”

“*Darkness Make: Gargoyle Fist!*” Tragor narrowly dodges out of the way, both he and Remilia look up to see Asura, their eyes widen, “*Darkness Make: Power Blast!*” Asura release the blast of darkness which goes screaming towards Tragor.

“WHAT THE FUCK IS WITH ALL THESE DAMN TRAITORS?!” Tragor roars as he cuts up through the attack with relative ease, and charges towards Asura, “WHY ARE YOU BETRAYING PHANTOM LORD, ASURA?!”

“Phantom Lord's days are numbered, and I have no reason to be an enemy towards Fairy Tail anymore!” Asura clasped her hands together, “*Darkness Make: Cannon!*” Asura forms the cannon which creates a blast of energy that knocks Tragor back into the ground, “Now to finish this off once and for all, *Darkness Make: Chain Slice!*” Asura releases several blades of darkness which head straight towards Tragor, however he jumps up and easily cuts them down.

“SCREW ALL OF YOU! I NEVER NEEDED HELP FROM ANY OF YOU IN THE FIRST PLACE!” Tragor's magical power exploded once more as his sword began to glow, “I'LL JUST DESTROY EVERYONE HERE IN A SINGLE FUCKING ATT-”

BOOOOOOOOOOOOM! A loud thud crashes down onto the ground, and Tragor turns his eyes to the side to notice a very large Dragonoid standing beside him, “WHAT THE FUCK?!”

“She was the one who summoned that Dragonoid earlier?!” Asura's eyes went wide, “Just what kind of magic does she use?!”

“I'm sorry Tragor, I didn't want to use this power.” Remilia closed her eyes and shook her head, “Not against you anyways, forgive me, I don't know if you'll be killed in the process.”

“ME GET KILLED?!” Tragor roared in laughter, “WHO THE FUCK DO YOU THINK I AM, WOMAN?!” Tragor charged towards the Dragonoid, “I AM TRAGOR THE DARK FOX!” Tragor yelled as his blade crashed into the Dragonoid, however the attack seemingly did very little at first, “I AM THE STRONGEST NON ELEMENT 4 MAGE OF PHANTOM LORD!” Tragor's magical power exploded once more, approaching ever close to Element 4 levels, Remilia's eyes widened as a cut started to form on the Dragonoid.

“No way!” Remilia couldn't believe what she was seeing, “The scales of a Dragon, which is said to be resistant to all forms of magic aside from Dragon Slayer magic.. that man is cutting straight through it?!”

“GRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!” Tragor pushed his sword further into the Dragonoid's scales, the cut on the Dragonoid becoming deeper, causing it to howl out in pain, “I WAS ALONE BEFORE I CAME TO PHANTOM LORD! I'VE BEEN ALONE EVER SINCE!” Tragor roared as his rage fueled his attack, “I HAVE ALWAYS WORKED ALONE! SO IT DOESN'T MATTER IF I'M ALONE IN THE END! MY STRENGTH COMES FROM BEING ALONE!!” Tragor nearly created a full fledged cut through the Dragonoid, however suddenly all the magical power that he had been emitting fizzled out into thin air, “Wh..at?” Tragor couldn't believe what just happened, all that beautiful magical power he had, it disappeared just like that.

POOF! Remilia allow the Dragonoid to fade away, in order to recuperate from it's wounds, “That's not the way the world works, Tragor.” Remilia smiled as she landed on the ground, most of her magical power spent from summoning the Dragonoid, “Being alone doesn't make you strong, all it means is that you become sad.”

“HOW THE FUCK WOULD YOU KNOW SOMETHING LIKE THAT?!” Tragor yelled, even though all of his magical power had been spent from using his sword.

“Because I was alone too.” Tragor's eyes widened as Remilia said those words.

“*DARKNESS MAKE: POWER BLAST!*” Asura yelled, and the burst of darkness slammed into Tragor, knocking him unconscious in the process, “In the end your greed cost you, Tragor. I'm not the one who defeated you, your own power did that.” Asura looked at the unconscious man with a genuine smile on her face, “You can't get a victory simply by taking the easy road to gaining power, moron.”

Remilia & Asura vs Tragor: Victory: Fairy Tail​


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 14, 2011)

*Staz VS Krut

The end....Are you really a fairy?*​
"Take this!"Staz?s voice can be heard, there at the opposite side of where Van was fighting, the blue and white haired guys were having somehow a heated battle. Staz using his speed and physical strength together with the ice claws he made moments ago, trying to slash Krut Rider, the sand mage with them. The clothes of the phantom lord mage already torn though no real damage aside from a couple of little scratches could be seen on him. Krut was quiet, not speaking even a word while dodging.

"Damn it! you really piss me off!!"the ice alchemy stated before sending a strange uppercut which this time Krut wasn?t able to dodge it at all, receiving an enormous scratch from his stomach to his chest"Tsk...bastard"he said closing one of his eyes due to the pain and then jumped back  trying to take his distance. Despite his swords, those star shaped eyes were a clear sign that the Fairy Tail mage was enjoying that fight"I don?t like you, not only you are annoying, you like to call the attention too much and even your presence is bothering me. I want to crush you". 

Staz remained in silence for a second before smiling at the red-eyed mage"Those are my lines you think i haven?t noticed? you call the attention too much as well with that fuckin bored attitude, i can?t get along with people like you! i give up, i don?t wanna be your friend!"the ice mage said confusing Krut"friend?"he asked though Staz answered immediately"You know when two strong people fight each other and settle things there is always a way for them to be friends, that is what being a real man is about but you are just too much of an asshole to do so!"the fairy tail wizard said"Hmp..." no more than that came out from Rider?s mouth.

"Get ready then!! Ice make: sword"the same ice sword he used against Aegis appeared in his hands"Sand spear"from his body a certain amount of sand flowed and then it hardened in his ahnds adopting the form of a spear"Orrrryaaaaa!!"he let out a war cry as he rushed against the sand wizard.

The exchange of slashes and thrusts did not wait as both started this hand to hand or to be exact sword to spear fight, both using the best of themselves. As the sword clashes against the spear"Why are you fighting for?"Staz asked, something that Krut didn?t understand"I?m fighting for my guild! because I love my guild and I?m making you pay for what you did to us but you...You do not care about your comrades and apparently about the name of Phantom Lord either! Then Why are ya fighting!?"he asked completely upset"Because I hate the people like you and your friends, because I hate to be looked in less as If I were just trash!"he answered and then sent Staz away from him with a kick.

Both the spear and the sword wrecked as Krut started to create a big amount of sand again, Staz?s black clothes had a couple of holes and some slashes as well."Sand storm" the sand started to spin forming a little whirlwind that attacked Novak."what the hell!?"he said efore the sand attack got him"Damn it!!". Inside the whirlwind Staz was being hit by the sand having no way to escape at all."/damn it, damn it!! I can?t afford losing here, I will be the strongest no matter what I can?t let this guy to defeat me!/"he thought, his sight a little blurry but then he heard some kind of voice probably his imagination though it was enough to keep him in his senses"I?m so not gonna lose, you hear me!?"he shouted from inside the sand as he released his magic power starting to freeze part of the sand, with his fist he broke through it falling to the ground.

Krut didn?t have a great reaction though he was actually quite impressed. Both mages were breathing with some difficulties, Krut was about t run out of magic power and Staz wasn?t in the best conmdition either, at least Physically."Ice make: eagle!!!"creating three eagles that attacked directly, the white haired guy wasn?t able to dodge easily, receiving two of them taking great damage"Time to finish you!!"he said"Ice make: Lance!"he shot the ice lances at the guy who was on the floor trying to sit at least"Sand shield..."his voice was low though his remaining magic was enough to raise a wall of hardened sand which stood easily against the lances of the ice alchemy"heh he shouldn?t have any magic power left"he said noticing that the lances weren?t as strong a show they should be but...

"Freezing impact!" from behind the wall Rider heard Staz?s voice as his wall of sand started to freeze until it broke apart and Staz came in taking Krut down again putting his feet on the shoulder of the phantom lord mage, the shadows covering theface of Novak as the only thing that the light of the moon was able to illuminate were his hair and the shinning and scary star shaped-eyes of the guy"Are you really a fairy? You seem more like a monster to me"he said before falling unconscious. Suddenly Staz fell back and looked at the sky"I don?t have much magic power left, I?m glad he took a nap now or I could be in problems"he said.

After some minutes resting he stood up and took the body of Krut as if it were a costal"Gramps should be starting in any moment I can?t leave him here to die"he said and began to walk towards the location of the healing group as well"even defeated you are a pain in the ass".

*Fairy Tail (Staz Novak) VS Phantom Lord (Krut Rider) - Winner: FAIRY TAIL!!*


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 15, 2011)

*The Gunslinger vs. 'The Untouchable'​*
Starrk narrowed his eyes as his snake-chain bullet was merely knocked away like some kind of nuisance. The snake-chain bullet wasn't his most powerful magic by far, but the fact that he could control it's direction and movement made Starrk think that Ut's _order_ magic wouldn't be able to knock it away so easily. He was wrong. These Elemental Four mages surely did live up to their name. He wondered for a second how his fellow S-Class mages were doing against these monsters, unaware that Mihoshi had triumphed over her enemies. He still worried though, however, his attention was snapped back to the battle when Ut ran at him and attempted to cut through his face. He also saw Ut's leg coming at him, quickly. 

Now Starrk disliked fighting up close and personal, he still had the reflexes of an experienced mage and gunslinger, though. Starrk slammed his pistol into Ut's blade, blocking it and preventing the Phantom Lord mage from cutting through his head. Starrk then whipped out another pistol in his hand, firing it and Ut's leg, well aware that it was about to be dispersed. As the bullet became nothing, Starrk took this opportunity to leap away from Ut and fire again with his pistols. The bullets do nothing to Ut who merely turns in Starrk's direction and starts walking towards him, "Fairy, try to be more creative. I will push you towards your limits. Now show me the true potiental of your magic." With this line, Ut runs at him again, his golden weapon gleaming in his hand. When he reached Starrk, he immediatly starts to slash at the man.

Starrk ducks and dodges, rolling over and then firing another bullet at Ut. It hits him but is dispersed quite quickly. Ut looks down at Starrk, "It is useless, Fairy. I am truly Untouchable." He stated. Starrk gritted his teeth at these words, "Smart as you're, Mr. Ut, no one is invincible or Untouchable as you say... Everything has a weakness." Ut chuckles at the gunslinger's words, finding them amusing, just as he found Starrk's magic entertaining. "I'm afraid that I have no such weaknesses." He stated. Starrk raises his pistol, "Are you so sure about that?" He asked, firing the bullet from his pistol. Ut didn't flinch as the bullet comes closer to him.

 "Gun Magic: The Phoenix!" Starrk roars, his bullet becoming a flaming bird just before slamming into Ut. The impact of the force at least knocks him back, but the flames of the phoenix are dispersed. However, as they fly away from Ut, he notices that they aren't completly gone. "The flames from earlier." Ut thought, remembering when he had first walked out of the Phantom Lord building and saw the fire before Sora sucked it up with his Void.

Starrk stood to his full height, looking over to Ut. "It appears that you can't truly get rid of my Phoenix." He stated, waving over to the fire. Ut chuckled, "They're useless though." Starrk shrugged, "Maybe..." He said, his eyes looking over to the flames which suddenly get more intense and go towards Ut.

"He can remain control over the flames once they have been affected by _order_?" Ut thought, the fire slamming into him and being dispersed once more. However, this only causes the flames to grow as they're now multiplied from being divided so many times. "Looks like I've found your weakness." Starrk states, using some of the fire to light a cigarette.

Ut smirks, "Your flames still can't harm me." He said, speaking of them as if they were a nuisance. Starrk says nothing, but he looks at the fires dancing around them again and they close in on Ut once more. As the fire is knocked away by his order, Starrk takes this as an opportunity to strike. Ut widens his eyes as he sees Starrk's cowboy boot above his head. Starrk's foot hits the red-haired mage's head, causing his head to be slammed into the ground. Starrk places his foot back on the ground and calmly, takes the cigarette out of his mouth.

"No, but that can."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 15, 2011)

What Lies In The Heart
"_*Her heart yearns to save Aisawa's guild... will her one request reach Sora..?!*_"

“So they were able to call up a miracle after all.” Rokura smirked to himself, he had been unable to move after that last attack, Loke had thrown the girl so hard he was amazed she hadn't been knocked out by the impact, “Damn it's like all the breath has been sucked out of my body.” Rokura turned to look at the confused Karina, “Hey you, I have something I need to give you.”

“Eh?” Karina was surprised to see Rokura still had consciousness, Loke threw her so hard she thought she'd fall unconscious herself after the impact, “You have something to give me?”

Rokura reached into his pocket, he could at least move his arm still, and he pulled out a Ruby Lachriyma, “Take this.” Rokura managed to fling the Lachriyma out of his hand, and Karina scrambled over to the Lachriym and grabbed it, “It's the hope for a better tomorrow.” Rokura had to fight back an urge to laugh at how corny that sounded.

“I don't understand what you mean.” Karina looked the Lachriyma over, she didn't understand how this little Lachriyma held the key to something so huge, “The hope for a better tomorrow?”

“If that Lachriyma fell into the wrong hands.. it's very likely it could spell the destruction of the world.” Rokura's eyebrows furrowed, “That Lachriyma is one of the keys to resurrecting a dangerous dark mage known as Zeref.” Karina's eyes widened as she heard Rokura mention Zeref, “You've heard that name before, I'm glad because I don't have to explain that part of it, as for where I got that Lachriyma, I escaped from a place called the Tower of Paradise with it.”

“Tower of Paradise?” Karina scratched her head, “That's a new one on me, and why are you entrusting me with something so vital?”

“You proved yourself to be stronger than I am, you are much more capable of protecting it than me.” Rokura let out a deep breath, “The Tower of Paradise was a terrible place, they treated everyone there like dogs, if the Council hadn't intervened when they did, there's no telling how many people might have died trying to build that thing, we ended up in there because they captured us and forced us to become slaves.”

“For what reason though?” Karina studied the Lachriyma once more as she asked Rokura that question, “What was the purpose in building the tower?”

“Likely to revive Zeref.” Rokura smirked to himself, “The people who had been working on the tower assumed Zeref is dead, and so they believed that by building the tower they could bring him back to life.” Rokura coughed, the impact from the previous fight still affecting him, “I have a feeling that Zeref isn't dead though, otherwise those Lachriyma wouldn't exist in the first place. Asura carried the other Lachriyma that we had, your friend Drakor should have received it by now.” Rokura smiled at Asura, the first smile he had ever given anyone, “You have to protect those Lachriyma.. no matter what.. you can't let them fall.. into her hands..” Rokura's vision faded as he fell unconscious.

“Her?” Karina looked up from the Lachriyma to see that Rokura had fallen unconscious, “Hey don't fall unconscious until you've told me who you're talking about!”

“Karina!” Drakor yelled as he finally caught up to the girl, they had been temporarily separated due to their previous fights, “There you are, hey did you receive a Lachriyma from that guy?!”

“Yeah I did.” Karina stood up, holding the Lachriyma in her hand, “He explained to me basically what they were about, although he mentioned that we had to keep them out of someone's hands.” Karina sighed, “He fell unconscious before he could tell me who he was talking about though.”

“We'll figure that out later!” Drakor looked up, his nose detected the scent of someone he easily recognized, in fact four people he recognized, “You feel those magical presences who are nearby? One of them is definitely Sora.”

“Yeah there's no question about that.” Karina gripped the Lachriyma in her hand, “Are we going?”

“Of course we're going, I have to know what that guy is all about.” Drakor slammed his fists together, “Is he friend or is he foe? This is the question that needs to be answered.”

-----------------------

“Where will you go now, if you don't plan on joining Fairy Tail that is?” Remilia asked Asura, the girl who had just helped her defeat Tragor, they had finished moving him to a safe place for the impending battle, “You're worried about causing them trouble for some reason?”

“It's a complicated thing.” Asura smiled at Remilia, “Let's just say I entrusted them with something incredibly dangerous, something that a dangerous person will come looking for, I don't want to cause them any more trouble than I already have.” Asura could sense that Rokura lost consciousness, she would need to get to him soon.

“Fairy Tail is a guild that doesn't blame anyone for their problems, you wouldn't cause them trouble by joining.” Remilia smiled at Asura, “I can sense it, there's something else that's in your heart that's making you uncertain about joining.” Remilia nodded at the surprised Asura, “You must have some unfinished business with someone, that's why you don't want to join Fairy Tail yet, am I right?”

“You're wiser than you appear, you caught me red handed.” Asura laughed, “There is some unfinished business I need to attend to before I can think about joining, but I'll deal with that when the time comes.” Asura looked in the direction she had previously felt Rokura, “Right now I need to go save that idiot brother of mine, which is ironic considering he's usually always the one saving me.” Asura turned to look at Remilia, “What about you, you have some unfinished business with someone as well, don't you?”

“I have unfinished business with a couple of people actually, but for right now I'll wait to have my reunion with Aisawa until this is over with.” Remilia turned in the direction that towards the guild building, “Right now I have some unfinished business I need to take care of inside the Guild.”

“Within the guild?” Asura raised an eyebrow, “What exactly do you mean by that? The Guild is practically demolished and no one's inside of it now.”

“A secret weapon I once overheard Raidon talking about.” Asura's eyes went wide as Remilia said that, “It's called the Jupiter Cannon, and it's fired using multiple Lachriyma across the Guild Building. A single shot would be enough to cause major damage to an S-Class Mage, I can not let that ability be activated, I will remove all the Lachriyma before then.”

“I see.” Asura knew that her brother came first and foremost before anything else, but still.. “I wish you luck in removing them then, Remilia.” Asura took off in a sprint towards her unconscious brother, hopefully she had enough time left after moving him to a safe spot to come back later on and help Remilia.

“_I hope I have enough magical power left to destroy them all._” Remilia thought to herself as she began to walk off in the direction of the Guild Building, Remilia could sense some Fairy Tail mages all heading towards the same spot, “_You're probably thinking about the same thing right about now, aren't you, Sora._” Remilia thought about the man she considered to be the closest thing to a friend in her darker persona, “_You offered me your assistance on missions.. but I refused saying that I could do it alone.. in the end sometimes you saved me, despite my complaints. Right now though, I only wish you could read my thoughts so you could hear this.. please lend me your assistance this time, so that I can make Aisawa's hope become reality.._”​


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 15, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "I wont fall from this." Gebo's shadow armor is cracked, even blood could be seen dripping out of the cracks. But he stood strong, stood tall before the phantom lord mage. "If were that weak... If i were that weak..." Gebo clenched his fists. "The shadow is not always evil! The Light is not always good!" Gebo's magical aura poured out around him, he could see the ring of light headed his way. "Move fast." He thought to himself, Leaping under the ring and rolling forward. He had no plans of getting caught, not today.
> 
> "Shadow fist...Giant... Shadow blade... Giant..." The shadows formed above the two mages, a massive hand gripping the sword Gebo had used earlier. "Shadow fist.. Giant, Shadow Axe.. Giant!" Gebo shouts once more, another hand forms, this time gripping a dual edged axe. "SHADOW SPIKE FIELD!" The fairy tail mage shouts, the ground before it is pierced by spikes of shadow shooting into the air, the field spreads out in a circle from where he stands, making its way towards the eclipse mage.
> 
> "Shadow Fists... GO!" The two massive shadow fists follow the path as it makes it's way to Adam. Each hand swinging it's massive weapon, aiming for the ball of lunar energy... He would use the man's own attack against him, and pay him back for everything!



*The Shadow King vs The Eclipse Knight*










​
Adam grits his teeth in annoyance at the Fairy Tail Mage's persistence, *"You think victory will be that easy..."* he begins to pour more and more energy into the already massive sphere. 

"Phantom Lord will not lose today..." he says before taking a deep breath, *"AS LONG AS I STAND IT WILL NEVER BE DEFEATED!"* he thrusts his arms forward and propels the eclipse into action.

It massacres the field of spikes, not even slowing down as it continues its path forward. Gebo does not hesitate as it approaches through, *"The future of Fairy Tail rests on my shoulders, I CANNOT BE DEFEATED!"*

The arms raise their mighty weapons before delivering a dual diagonal swing up into the giant eclipse. Adam watches on edge as the arms begin to prevail against his attack, *"No...NOOOOOO!"*

He springs into action, leaving his injury and fatigue far from his thoughts, he leaps into the air, blade in hand, *"MOONLIGHT SLASH!"* with one mighty swing a crescent shaped blast of moonlight slams into his own attack, propelling it forward.

The two mages watch, all of their hopes resting on this final stand off. The attacks press on against each other until finally the clash results in a massive explosion, bigger than any of their previous exchanges.

As the smoke clears Gebo slowly rises from the floor, first getting onto a knee, and then forcing his way up from there. He peers through the clouded area to see Adam, his coat tarnished, his body heavily injured and laying face down on the floor, blade still in his hand.

Gebo prepares to move on but stops as he spots a hint of movement. The Eclipse Knight slowly rises, "I...Will...Not...Fa-" he stabs his blade into the ground to propel himself up but it shatters, damaged from the sheer force of the explosion, and causes him to fall right back onto the floor.

"This fight, is over..." the Shadow King announces, *"No, I REFUSE TO ACCEPT DEFEAT!"* 

He slams his fist into the ground with enough force to propel his body back onto his feet and prepares his charge. With a look of sheer determination in his eyes he closes the gap between him and the surprised Gebo.

The Fairy Tail Mage prepares to defend himself but the battle had taken more out of him than he had expected, unable to prepare a defense for himself. 

Adam cocks his fist back as he approaches but just as he goes to throw the punch, Gebo splits into three separate targets, "Wha...What...?" his vision quickly becomes blurred and the next thing he knows he is on the floor, incapable of following through with his attack.

"Dammit body...Obey me! Just...Just a bit more!" he barely musters up the strength to clench his fist in frustration, "Damn...It...It really is over..."
*
Gebo Soma vs Adam Nighthawk: Victory: Fairy Tail ​*​​


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 15, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> *The Gunslinger vs. 'The Untouchable'​*
> "He can remain control over the flames once they have been affected by _order_?" Ut thought, the fire slamming into him and being dispersed once more. However, this only causes the flames to grow as they're now multiplied from being divided so many times. "Looks like I've found your weakness." Starrk states, using some of the fire to light a cigarette.
> 
> Ut smirks, "Your flames still can't harm me." He said, speaking of them as if they were a nuisance. Starrk says nothing, but he looks at the fires dancing around them again and they close in on Ut once more. As the fire is knocked away by his order, Starrk takes this as an opportunity to strike. Ut widens his eyes as he sees Starrk's cowboy boot above his head. Starrk's foot hits the red-haired mage's head, causing his head to be slammed into the ground. Starrk places his foot back on the ground and calmly, takes the cigarette out of his mouth.
> ...



This silly mage still would not show him more of his magic.

He could sense more to it. The phoenix flames where definitely different but could be dealt with in the end; just like the dragonslayer magic shown by Fairy Tail's master.

Releasing the chain bunched up his arm Ut deiced to step it up a notch.

"Pfft weakness, the only weakness I have his maybe my pride."

The redhead admitted with a shrug, twitching his wrist and setting his blade a spin.

Pushing Starrk back, Ut, loosened up to get ready for the rising intensity of the fight. 

"As a team with any of the other Element 4, or Grayfield, Even master Raidon would loose in a spar."

"But speaking of the cat; I do have a weakness to illusionary techniques. You don't have any do you?"

Starrk seemed confused by this candor.

"Naaah definitely not. You do have more hidden abilities though...Bring IT."

Ut declared getting over his thoughts of weakness.

---------------------------
_Ut age 6

'Why must I be hit all the time?'

'Why can't I play like the other kids?'

'Why is father always so angry?'

All alone, with only his drunken dad to deal with. His guild collapsed, his father, was a mess. Ut's father used his magic to do odd jobs and small scams but still spent it all on his binges.

Ut tried to study and master his father's silica make magic but alas he couldn't master it. So many weeks and so  many beating as Ut was forced to leave school to wash dishes at a local restaurant to pay for his dad's expenses. 

All was going as expected of such a fall from grace. Ut worked harder his dad became weaker as a man and as a mage.

Then the fateful day had come. Ut was turning 12, when his dad brought a rich man to the home. Dressed In fine silk a portly man with thing framed gold glasses sitting on his short, little nose. The man poked and prodded him, pet his hair before passing Ut's dad a note.

The man left for the bathroom and his dad explained the happenings.

"This man is your new dad Ut, just be a good boy and obey him you understand."


Ut, smartly, did not like this idea and turned to leave the house.

Silica make; Barricade

A large wall of glass and sand blocked his way. 
[COLOR=231181
"I don't wanna dad, why can't I stay. I'll work more. I promise"[/COLOR]

Ut tried as I say to run past him and his father slapped him down.

"No, Go. Money is power Ut, magic is power Ut, you have neither so you will do as I say" He pronounced.

Ut started to run for a window but his dad wouldn't have anymore insolence. 

Silica make; Hammer

A massive form of glass bellowed down upon Ut who pushed his hand up to block the assault.

There has an incredible shattering.

Ut's father fell in a rain of blood as glass blades cut through him.

After that the old pervert fled the scene. Ut was placed into a youth detention center where he acquired the interest of the head of the Research division of the mage council._
----------------------

Ut shot forward and returned the kick to the head he received to the gunslinger.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 15, 2011)

*The Legend of The Warrior Princess begins
*
Charlotte wasn't a member of Fairy Tail for long, she didn't even make much friends the short time she had been there. It seemed that she had brought bad luck to the guild. The week she joins they get attacked by Phantom Lord, this had been weighing heavily on her. She wasn't hurt in the attack because she had been off getting weapons so she wasn't in the guild house which made her feel even more guilty. When she got back she couldn't do much of anything to help because her magic type was only able to be used for battle. 

"_I have to make up for everything!_" she said to herself

She lined up with the other ex-quip mages each of them checking their equipment. She didn't have much to check, she was a bit of a neat freak so everything was already organized. She had been in battles before but nothing as large scale as this. She had confidence in herself but real battle was a different story. There was a huge kick off to the battle and she kind of ran around aimlessly. She wasn't one to get involved in other people's fights, that wasn't the way warriors fought. 

"Maybe I'll fight someone of worth and my body will accept their soul" she thought to herself

Suddenly a dark purple flame lashed out at her, she dodged to the side flipping using her hand to push off the ground. She looked up and saw a man in black armor holding a sword and shield. The blade of the sword was made of purple flame and the shield seemed to be on fire also. 

"The battle field is no place for little girls" the man said
"_My name is Charlotte Maxwell, The Warrior Princess of Fairy Tail_" she said with resolve
"You intend to duel me?" the man said from behind his visor
"Brigo Zanno The Dark Knight of Phantom Lord" he replied holding his sword out the purple flames flickering

Charlotte could tell he wasn't taking her seriously he was making a mockery out of their duel. She shook her head 

"_You shouldn't underestimate your opponents_" Charlotte said
"Oh I got a great sense of your speed and reaction ability from that first attack" Brigo said

Charlotte just nodded, Brigo swung is sword and a tremendous wave of purple fire flew toward Charlotte, three small balls dropped onto the ground and exploded throwing thick smoke everywhere. Brigo watched the purple fire engulfed the smoke. He began to laugh as he saw Charlotte run out the smoke her body on fire, she cried out and screamed and suddenly she disappeared in a puff of smoke.

"_As you were saying?_" A voice said from the wall above where the attack hit moments earlier. 

Charlotte was crouched on the wall looking down at Brigo, she seemed a little smaller and her clothes were different. Like Brigo only here eyes was visible from behind her black face mask. She jumped into the air and whipped her hands forward furiously

"_Shuriken storm!_" she shouted

A hail of shuriken rained down on Brigo, there was a lot of metal on metal noise but Brigo didn't even bother to raise his shield. 

"You have to do better than that" Brigo shouted

Charlotte landed on the ground in a crouch and ran toward Brigo with blistering speed. Brigo was only able to swing his sword the purple flames passed hit Charlotte but there was no contact. It passed right through her

"Shit an after image!" Brigo shouted

By the time he looked around there she was standing behind him with her arms folded. He took a step forward and swung his sword it stilled mere inches from Charlotte's face. She raised her hand and plucked something causing it to vibrate and become visible to the naked eye. 

"_Ninja Wire, you remember the attack you didn't bother to block?_" 
"*AHHHH!!!*" Brigo shouted trying to move

The wires were so criss crossed and tangled up he was held in place and he couldn't move an inch.

"_I win_" Charlotte said in a dark voice
"What? Just because you immobilized me doesn't mean that you've won" 

Charlotte took a few steps back as something started to sizzle on Brigo's legs and chest. There was several pieces of paper with strange writing on it that began to burn away. 

*BABOOOOOM*

There was several humongous explosions as Brigo cried out, he fell to the ground his armor smouldering. Charlotte walked over to where Brigo lay and bent to touch his forehead as soon as she touched him the familiar feeling of her take over magic absorbing a warriors soul filled her body.

"_You shouldn't underestimate your opponents_" Charlotte said to Brigo
"*The proud knight falls*" a voice from behind her said

She quickly spun to face a mountain of a man

"*I always told him there was no place for pride on the battle field*" 
"*Brick Zanno*" the man said

He was bald and he wore nothing on the upper half of his body his black pants reached his knees and he wore slippers on his feet. There were several deep scars on his chest and face. He had a sheen of sweat making his body shine, Charlotte could tell that he had been fighting before. His muscles rippled as he moved around.

"*I have to get revenge for my brother*" he said cracking his knuckles
"_I accept you..._" Charlotte began to say 

Brick lunged forward and Charlotte barely dodged the attack his fist slammed into the ground where she stood seconds before. The ground exploded sending chunks of rock flying into the air raising a cloud of dust. Charlotte rolled and stood up and jumped back to open a larger distance between them. 

"_I can't even get hit once_" Charlotte said 

Charlotte dropped a few smoke bombs on the ground but Brick just laughed and inhaled deeply and exhaled and completely blew the smoke away as Charlotte was jumping up into the air. 

"*I hope you have some new tricks Warrior Princess because I've seen all this already!*" Brick said as he cricked his neck


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 16, 2011)

*Full Circle*
"_*What made you who you are..? The past behind these two is finally revealed..!!*_"

When you play the game of life, there are some situations where you win, and other situations where you lose. Then there's the situations in which even losing isn't quite the right word to use, it's something that's far worse than simply losing. That is the way we felt while inside the Tower of Paradise, we hadn't just lost in that situation, we had hit damn near rock bottom. Day in and day out, always working to build the tower higher, only getting enough to eat so that we could keep working, being tortured for ever going against the owners, even the children that had been in the tower weren't exempt from this disciplinary action, as I found out first hand when I became too exhausted to work, they ended up torturing me for an entire day until eventually I found the will power to keep going just because I never wanted to face that kind of torture again. Sometimes they would use a circular brand stick, other times I would just be beaten, and sometimes they just wouldn't let me go with food for a day, keeping me tied and keeping a tray of food just out of reach, replacing it every few hours so that it would still smell fresh.

“Someone will come save us, won't they?” My little brother Rokura would always ask me. I'd look at him and give him the brightest smile I could.

“Of course they will.” I ruffled his hair, “Someone big and strong will come and save us.” I lied through my teeth, I didn't really believe in it for a second, but I couldn't resist that smile he always got.   That smile kept coming back until the day where he failed to follow an order properly from the slave drivers. Try as I might to stop them, they took my brother away, and they gave him a torturing so harsh that when he was returned three days later, all he did was follow orders like a drone, all the emotion sapped from his face completely. It took me ages to finally get it out of them what they did, and the descriptions he gave me were so horrible I could hardly believe it. My brother had a fond love of animals, and when they took him back to the room, they ended up torturing animals for three days in front of him, in just about every way you could imagine. I won't give graphic descriptions, but they did this all while telling him he was useless, would never amount to anything in the world, and existed only to serve their purpose. After that point, the only time he ever showed human emotion was during the night, which was the only time their eyes weren't watching him.

Throughout this time frame, periodically a single woman would visit the tower, asking on it's progress and how things were proceeding along. She was the supposed ring leader behind this operation, the one who had these group of cultists building this tower. I never got a look at her appearance because she always wear hooded clothing, however I could tell it was a female by her voice. She always seemed to be searching something through her time at the tower, and would leave would leave the tower without a word, this turned out to be a weekly thing, but we didn't know about it until we had been moved to the bottom floor.

Days turned into weeks which turned into months that eventually turned into years. For five years we had been cooped up in that place, slave driven towards building a seemingly endless tower, all to revive some powerful dark mage they kept calling Zeref. To them when he was resurrected, he would bring about a Utopia, and I could only think that if this is the kind of thing that could make a Utopia happen, I wanted the world to stay as it was. One month is all it took for things to change though, the owners started to pick up the pace, kept rushing people to build as fast as possible, and then that's when it happened, I will never get that fateful day for as long as I live. An explosion of fire burst through the doors of the tower, and through the tower walked a man I will never forget, that bright blue hair of his glimmered in the faint amount of sunlight that came through the opening, and he looked across the people in the room.

“My name is Zakariah Nelson, I am a member of the Magic Council.” The man said with a gentle yet mysterious smile on his face, “I am here to put an end to this mess, for those of you who want to leave then do so now. For those of you who want revenge, follow me in riding this tower of it's creators.”

A massive amount of people took up arms with Zakariah, and together they all managed to clear out the tower. In the ensuing chaos that followed, the only thing I could think about was escaping with my brother, and so I grabbed his hand and ran. As we ran out of the tower, we tripped over some objects on the ground, and after clearing my head, I saw that they happened to be Lachriyma. I didn't know what they were meant to be used for, I wouldn't find that out until much later after we escaped the island, being that I was still a kid at the time, and I had some innocence left, I picked them up merely because I thought they were pretty. I wish I hadn't made that decision at the time, because it caused us a huge pain in the ass after we escaped, as we ended up having to hide from many people looking for us because of the Lachriyma, that's how I found out what they were for, “she” had sent those people to search us out. Dealing with my brother day in and day out along with this drove me to become the person who joined Phantom Lord because I just stopped caring, or so I had thought I did anyways, until the day I met Drakor and Karina, something about their bond made a gap in my closed off heart, I yearned to have the bond me and my brother had while in the tower, and the thought that I might never receive it made me so sick that I grew to hate Fairy Tail.

All of this has lead full circle to this moment, where my hatred for Fairy Tail has finally dispersed, I am ally to their guild, but I can not join them yet, not until I meet that man again, Zakariah Nelson, the one who saved us from that torment. The knight in shining armor that brought us out of that hell, I wish to see his face just one more time. Now here I am, staring at my unconscious brother on the ground, having been defeated by Karina, and he has a smile on his face.

“What are you smiling about, you idiot?” I can't help but laugh as I ask this question, because I know what he's smiling about, we've finally made friends for once. I pick him up and sling him over my shoulder, “I need to get you to a safe spot, Raidon and Fairy Tail's Guild Master will be fighting soon.” I take off with my brother over my shoulder, knowing that I still have one more task to accomplish, “Forgive me if I'm not back by the time you wake up, but there is still something that I must do.” The Jupiter Cannon, I did not know what it was that Remilia talked about, but I knew that I needed to help destroy it. After all I made a promise to myself that I would go help Remilia no matter what, and now that I've been revitalized back to my old self before I left the tower, only one thing runs through my mind, I am Asura Kinomoto and I never go back on my promises.​


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 18, 2011)

Those who have the heart of void do not have friends, they do not have allies. They move through life, destroying everything they touch and seeking to fill the emptiness within their chest. A life of peace is impossible, a life of love is impossible... There is only torment for those who suffer through the void. "Why wont you stand down?" Sora stood over team hundredproof. Looking down at Jason, Regis and Lacey.

"Why wont you just listen to what i have to say? Why do you keep fighting on when you know the battle is pointless?" Sora questions them. "BECAUSE WE ARE FAIRY TAIL!" Jason's arm shoots outward, a blade of alcohol going with it. "ENOUGH!" Sora grabs Jason's arm, sucking the alcohol into the void. "I've yet to lay a hand on you. Your damage stems from your own attacks! Why can't you see? I've aided your guild! I've refused to fight!" 

Sora picks Jason up till he is at eye-level. "I DO NOT WISH TO FIGHT!" "THEN YOU SHOULD HAVE STOPPED THEM!!" Jason shouts into the mans face, causing Sora's eyes to widen. "W...what?" Sora asks. "You're one of the element four! You could have done more than save a few people! You could have removed all the bombs, you could have stopped your guild from going!!! YOU DID NOTHING BUT HIDE IN THE SHADOWS AND PRETEND LIKE THAT WAS ENOUGH!!!" Jason's words were honest, his emotions pierced even Sora.

When holding the mage, he could feel his love of the guild, the darkness within his heart... Sora could feel a surge of emotions from the young mage and he understood something. A heart in turmoil, a heart like his own, a man who has suffered through similar hardships and yet... "I see..." Sora drops Jason to the ground. "Then... Let me prove it." Walking away from the three, he raises his arms into the sky. "Void Star." Aiming for the Phantom Lord mages, Sora lets the void star drop onto the battlefield. 

"Is this good enough?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 18, 2011)

*The Jupiter Cannon*
"_*That dreadful magical power.. is Fairy Tail doomed to destruction..?!*_"

?Are you serious?!? A voice yelled catching the attention of the group, and they all looked to see Drakor and Karina arriving on the scene, although Karina looked rather surprised by something Drakor had said.

?My nose isn't one to be fooled so easily, through the scent of cindered wood and bricks I could smell it.? Drakor turned his attention to Sora, ?So I'm absolutely sure that man must have been trying to remove the bombs from the guild.?

?But why?!? Karina turned to look at Sora, ?Why would he want to help us?! I mean look at him, he's a member of Phantom Lord!?

?Because some people are a victim of circumstance.? Mihoshi landed on the ground in front of Karina and Drakor, paying no heed to anyone except Sora, ?In his defense, he did the only thing that he could have, and because of his efforts, we still have the lives of Asuka and Van's little sister.? Mihoshi extended a hand to Sora, ?I don't need to give you an offer this time, there isn't anywhere else for you to go now, Raidon is not a man who's so easily fooled, he already knows what you've done.?

-------------------------------

?Guowh..? One of the Phantom Lord mages that had been knocked out by Raidon had awoken, and he saw the amount of devastation around him, most of the guild building had been smacked around, and many of the guild members had been defeat, ?C-Crap.. Fairy Tail did this level of destruction..?!? The man reached up to grip onto something, however as he pulled himself up, he realized his magical power had interacted with something, and a seal had been formed, ?Wha.. what is this..?!? As the man looked up, he noticed a rather tall Lachriyma located directly above the seal, ?What.. is that.. thing..?!? The Phantom Lord mage backed away from the tall structure. Across the guild building, multiple other seals activated with other Lachriyma located above them as well. The Lachriyma started to glow as the began to charge with magical energy, it wouldn't be long now until that dreadful cannon fired.

-------------------------------

 ?Huh?? Drakor looked up as he heard a rumbling sound, and his eyes nearly bulged out of his head at what he saw, ?Either I'm going insane, or the front of the building is opening up!? Drakor pointed to a large square like hole which had opened up at the front of the guild building, chunks of rubble falling down onto the ground, and suddenly a structure slowly extended out of the front of the building, ?H-hey.. is anyone else seeing this..?!?

?Y-yeah.. I'm seeing it to..? Karina had gotten over being stunned beyond speech long enough to finally get some words out, ?What is that.. some kind of cannon or something..?!? As soon as Karina said that, a dark swirl of energy started to gather around the cannon, ?W-wait a minute..!! That's not funny!! With that level of magical power, even Mihoshi wouldn't be able to stand up against it completely..!!?

Mihoshi narrowed her eyes, that bastard Raidon, did he have another trick up his sleeve without them knowing? Just how far could one man go to finish off their guild, ?Sora!? Mihoshi turned to the man, ?You said you wanted to prove yourself, right?! Now's your chance, explain to us how we can stop that thing from firing!?

---------------------------

 ?What is that?? Isham's eyes were wide, most of the battlefield had been cleared, and Starrk was taking care of his fight far enough away to not be affected by his impending battle with Raidon, ?Is that some sort of cannon?!? Isham grit his teeth as he prepared to turn to Raidon, ?Raidon, you fool! What is the meaning of this?!? Isham's eyes widened as he caught sight of the man, he was now standing on his feet, with a sinister smile on his face.

?I never would have imagined that the Jupiter Cannon would have been activated.? Raidon laughed with glee, ?I must thank the fool who accidentally triggered it for me, because of that I will get to see Fairy Tail fall!? Raidon smirked as he looked at Isham, ?So what will you do Isham? With your level of power you could most certainly stop that cannon, however due to your age it would take a lot out of you to do so.? Raidon got into a fighting stance as he prepared to engage in combat, ?Will you stop the Jupiter Cannon, and leave your guild at the mercy of my wrath? Or will you fight me, and leave your guild at the mercy of the Jupiter Cannon?!?

?I will stay and fight you, according to the plan.? Isham smirked as he got into his own fighting stance, ?After all this group of mages has three incredible leaders besides myself, and there's still a wild card I'm counting on as well.?

?I see, so you were counting on Sora to come to your aid.? Raidon laughed, ?I expected him to betray me soon enough, I will deal with him appropriately after I've finished you off. After all, one can not expect people to hold allegiances simply through owing someone a debt.?

?I don't think you understand the gravity of the situation you're in.? Isham allowed lightning to crackle around his body, ?Phantom Lord is no more, every single one of your members has either been defeated or is on the verge of defeat.? Isham charged towards Raidon in a flash, ?This victory already belongs to Fairy Tail!?

---------------------

 Remilia had gotten pretty close to the guild building by now, she didn't know if she had the strength left to destroy all the Lachriyma, but she had to try and do something. As she got  closer to the Guild Building though, that's when it happened, the ground around her rumbled, and suddenly some rubble fell off the Guild Building as a hole in the front of the building began to open up, ?I was too late?!? Remilia's eyes widened as the cannon slowly popped out of the building, and a dark energy began to swirl around the cannon.

?It's already too late!? Remilia gaped as she remembered what Raidon said about the cannon, ?The first full charge is always the fastest, there's no one left who can block that attack without taking some form of damage!? Remilia grit her teeth, she knew she didn't have enough magical power left to summon her Dragonoid for such a Gargantuan task, and even if she could, she would still take some severe damage in the process, ?Shit! This really is the end!?​


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 18, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> *The Jupiter Cannon*
> "_*That dreadful magical power.. is Fairy Tail doomed to destruction..?!*_"
> 
> ?Are you serious?!? A voice yelled catching the attention of the group, and they all looked to see Drakor and Karina arriving on the scene, although Karina looked rather surprised by something Drakor had said.
> ...


​ 

"There's only one way." Sora looked over at the guild building and pointed them out. "The Lacrima that float around the cannon, you have to destroy them if you wish to take it out. But the cannon will be finished charging by the time that happens." As Sora spoke, Gebo managed to find his way over to them, bleeding, but still ready to try something. "Then we have to destroy all of them quickly!" Sora shook his head. "It will fire before then." "So what will we do!? Just sit back and let-" "No." Sora interrupted Gebo. "I'm the only one here near 100% and i've got my void magic, I'll stop the cannon's fire, you stop the cannon." 

Sora started to walk away but his shoulder was grabbed. "No... it's... it's suicide!" He turned to see who had stopped him... it was Lacey, the container mage. "I'll be fine. The void can absorb most of the damage and I'm an S-class mage after all. Why should i worry Hmmm?" He smiled, a genuine smile this time. One that no longer felt like a man who pretended to know what happiness was... one that shown bright enough to illuminate the void.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 18, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "There's only one way." Sora looked over at the guild building and pointed them out. "The Lacrima that float around the cannon, you have to destroy them if you wish to take it out. But the cannon will be finished charging by the time that happens." As Sora spoke, Gebo managed to find his way over to them, bleeding, but still ready to try something. "Then we have to destroy all of them quickly!" Sora shook his head. "It will fire before then." "So what will we do!? Just sit back and let-" "No." Sora interrupted Gebo. "I'm the only one here near 100% and i've got my void magic, I'll stop the cannon's fire, you stop the cannon."
> 
> Sora started to walk away but his shoulder was grabbed. "No... it's... it's suicide!" He turned to see who had stopped him... it was Lacey, the container mage. "I'll be fine. The void can absorb most of the damage and I'm an S-class mage after all. Why should i worry Hmmm?" He smiled, a genuine smile this time. One that no longer felt like a man who pretended to know what happiness was... one that shown bright enough to illuminate the void.



*Put Everything On The Line*​ 
?You'd better come back alive.? Mihoshi smiled, and then turned her attention to the group of Fairy Tail mages, ?I don't how much time we'll have left to stop after the first firing, however we need to move as quickly as possible.? Mihoshi turned to Drakor, ?Drakor can you make us an entrance near the mid section of the building??

?You kidding me with that question?? Drakor slammed his fists together, and pulled his head back with a deep breath, ?*Iron Dragon's Roar!*? Drakor yelled as he shot the blast of Iron out of his mouth and into the building, creating a gaping wide hole in the process, ?If that's not an entrance I don't know what is.?

?That's all fine and dandy.? Karina looked at Mihoshi, ?Now then how do you intend to get those of us who can't fly up there??

?With the most unorthodox method imaginable.? Mihoshi grinned as she turned to look Jason, ?You're up next Jason, make us a set of stairs to get inside that building.?

------------------------

Remilia saw the hole that had been made in the building, ?It came from that direction.? Remilia could sense the mages all gathered into one spot, ?Does that mean they have a plan in order to stop the cannon?? Remilia took off in the direction of the mages, if they had a plan then she wanted to offer her assistance in any way possible, after all she had to do this for Aisawa's sake.

?_What the? Where am I?_? _Remilia looked around, she couldn't remember a thing about how she got to this location, however as she looked around she saw the giant Dragonoid, ?My Dragonoid?!__What happened to it?!? Remilia clasped her hands together, which caused the Dragonoid to disappear in a poof. As the smoke cleared, she saw a man laying underneath it, ?What happened?! Did I fight with this man?!?_

_?You're awake.. I'm glad..? Remilia turned to see Aisawa on the ground where she had just been laying, ?You're.. back to.. normal..? Aisawa barely had any consciousness left._

_?Aisawa?! What happened here?!? Remilia ran up to the girl, and scooped her up in her arms, ?What happened to you? You're all beat up and look exhausted!?_

_?I.. can.. explain later..? Aisawa smiled at Remilia, ?For now.. leave me.. with Jack.. he can heal himself.. just fine..? Aisawa reached her hands up to give Remilia a hug, ?I'm glad.. I was able.. to remove the seal.. now I just hope.. everyone is alright..?_

_Remilia's eyes widened as Aisawa fell unconscious while giving her the hug, suddenly a whole bunch of memories flooded her mind at once, memories of where she had gone, and what had led up to her joining Phantom Lord, ?Guuuaaaaagh!? Remilia clutched her head as she tried to get the memories in tact, and then she remembered fighting with Aisawa, and how Jack had come to save her, and slowly she began to calm down, ?That's right.. I joined Phantom Lord.. because I considered it to be the only place for me..?_

_Remilia looked down at Aisawa, she remembered her mentioning a seal, ?You removed that seal with your healing powers?? Remilia smiled at Aisawa, ?I don't believe it.. you are one of a kind after all..? Remilia laid Aisawa back down on the ground, she could see Jack reaching for some kind of Lachriyma, ?I'll leave her with you, Dragon Slayer. I'm going to help her guild.. in return for what she did for me.?_

?That's what I have to do now.? Remilia got closer to the group's location, ?Aisawa I will make sure everyone ends up safe, even if I have to kill myself in the process.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 19, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> *Put Everything On The Line*​
> ?You'd better come back alive.? Mihoshi smiled, and then turned her attention to the group of Fairy Tail mages, ?I don't how much time we'll have left to stop after the first firing, however we need to move as quickly as possible.? Mihoshi turned to Drakor, ?Drakor can you make us an entrance near the mid section of the building??
> 
> ?You kidding me with that question?? Drakor slammed his fists together, and pulled his head back with a deep breath, ?*Iron Dragon's Roar!*? Drakor yelled as he shot the blast of Iron out of his mouth and into the building, creating a gaping wide hole in the process, ?If that's not an entrance I don't know what is.?
> ...




"I've never done anything like this before." Jason rubbed the back of his head and let out a sigh. "Alright, here we go... Alcohol, Make.... Platforms!" Throwing his hands out, waver after waver of Alcohol flooded the scene, each wave breaking up and forming four small platforms. The waves break apart and break apart until dozens of platforms float around them. "Now to move them into place!" Thirty seconds had already passed when the platforms had been created and a while longer when Jason was finally able to force them all into a stair shape. 

"I... I'm sorry i was so slow." Jason looks over to Gebo, rubbing the back of his head. "No worries." Gebo pats Jason on the back and rushes up the steps. "Let's go!" Gebo dashes forward, rushing up the steps with what power he had left. "Wait! You're bleeding! What do you think you'll do!?" Jason rushes after Gebo, followed by Regis and Lacey. "I'll take out all of them if i have to."













Sora-

"Alright, i've got about two minutes before this thing fires." Sora stood before the cannon, watching the orb of magic build in front of him. It was intimidating to be sure. But looking the guild the way it was now. Remembering the years he had spent here. Could he give this up so easily, could this void he feels in his heart truly be filled with those at Fairy Tail... would they accept him, truly accept him for his actions over the years...?

"Can i really stop this cannon... Can i really risk my life for people i don't know? Put everything... Everything i've ever had in the trash." His heart beat, he could feel a warmth building in his eyes, his vision blurring. "Can I... truly have friends..." 

10 years ago-  The Lawless Land

Lawless Land, a place most wouldn't dare to tread. A place filled with outlaws and black mages. Ones who refuse to follow the rules of the magic council and rest outside their reach. A place the council refuses to even touch because of the amount of evil that rests there. Those whose hearts are filled with darkness find themselves here. Trading dark secrets, discussing the end of the council, forming guilds in the shadows. 

It was here a young boy had found himself, abandoned by his father, despised by his mother. He had no where to turn too. The darkness here, it was comforting. He remembered the words his father said to him, "FREAK! Freak of nature! Child of the void! You kill all you touch! Your mother's very life has been at risk since the day you were born! I Curse the day she gave birth to a demon like you!" 

The fourteen year old Sora had been living on this land since the age of five... His father had finally had enough when Sora's magic nearly killed his youngest brother. "You are no longer my Son! You are a child of emptiness! Have you no heart? Have you not love for your brother!? You have no right to bear the name of our family! You are Kuugeki! Child of the void!"

The words stung for nine years, Sora was dropped at the place he was told he belonged... "A den of darkness and evil, where corruption is a way of life! Be this your home now! Be this your home and never return to the light! A being of darkness such as you deserves to crawl in the dark for eternity!" Sora had watched his father drive off in the carriage... He wished to cry, he wished to shout at to his father...

But his heart, it was empty. There was no emotion left in the child, he was a child of void... emotions were for those who had hearts, not monsters like he... "Yes." Sora, age five, had given up hope. He had given up his dream of a family and acceptance. He lived in the land of thieves for nine years. Surviving and training his magic till he was strong, strong enough to wipe out those who would go against him. 

"That brat! 14 years old and he thinks he's the boss of this land!?" A fat man shouts, slamming his beer mug onto a table and scratching at a patched right eye. "Aye, but he controls the power of Void. I hear he was born with it. A rare thing to be born with aye." A thinner gentleman remarks through his toothless mouth. "Then shall we gather together and show the child a lesson?" This time, a muscled man stood up. His clothes were tattered, but he remained quite handsome, a glow about him drew others to him. 

The men gathered, the outlaw land turned against the boy. "You think you are so great!" The men shout, Sora laying on the floor covered in cuts and bruises... the men kick and whip at him. Releasing magical winds and fires at the boy. "THIS IS WHERE YOU BELONG CHILD! YOU ARE NOTHINGNESS! EMPTY OF EMOTION! YOU BELONG ON THE GROUND, BEGGING FOR ME TO GIVE YOU PURPOSE! BWAHAHAHAHA!" The muscled man shouts. 

"Inazuma's Fury: Destruction." A bolt of lightning crashes down on the men, wiping out most of them without harming the child underneath. "Hello there boy." A man stands above Sora, he doesn't know him... he'd seen him around before though, recruiting for something. "Would you like to join my guild?" Sora nodded slightly... he wanted out of here, he wanted away from here... this man saved him from death, offered him a way out of the badlands... offered him... a home.

Present Day-

"Now i must turn against my own ally... The one who gave me everything..." Sora clenched his fists tightly, remembering the smiling faces of Fairy Tail... remembering how they laughed when they were together. Remembering how the guildmaster treated them as his children... Everything Sora longed for in the bottom of his heart, everything he had dreamed of since he was a child... Everything was held in a single place... Fairy Tail. Sora clenched his fists together as his magical power exploded from his body. 

The Phantom Lord tattoo that showed his allegiance cracked, his magical power forcing the mark to flake away and crumble into nothingness. His choice had been made by the heart he had long forgotten. "Void Armor." purple black energy coated his body, his magical power being focused into the armor to reinforce it... "I will not give up, I will not give in! I am not a mage of Phantom Lord... I shall fight for my heart! FOR I AM NOT THE VOID! I AM SORA! CHILD OF THE HEAVENS!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 19, 2011)

*The Jupiter Cannon Fires*
"_*The ultimate form of destruction bears it's fangs... will the child of void be able to survive it..?!*_"​
?Quite an impressive amount of power you've got there, Isham, it truly fascinates me to no end.? Raidon smirked as lightning began to crackle around him, ?I don't understand why you plan on making that boy a member of your guild, his power isn't something the likes of you could use.? Raidon charged towards Isham in a flash, ?I was the one who taught him how to master that power, to keep him from disintegrating everything within his touch, I gave that boy something he'd never had before, I gave him control!? Raidon threw a flurry of punches all of which Isham blocked, ?So tell me what you have to offer that I do not!?

?A home.? Isham grabbed one of Raidon's fists out of mid air, ?*Lightning Dragon's Roar!*? Isham shot the blast of lightning which sent Raidon flying backwards into a piece of nearby rubble, ?The only thing that man longs for is a family, and I can give that to him.? Isham cracked his fists together, ?Someone like you wouldn't understand that though, because you never had a family in the first place.? Isham shook his head, ?Actually that's not quite right, I suppose the correct thing to say would be that you shunned your own family for power.?

?Oh, so you've heard about that story, have you?? Raidon got back up from the attack, some scratches and bruises inflicted on him.

?I don't know exactly what happened, but the story behind your past was enough to shock me.? Isham narrowed his eyes, ?How is it that the previous Guild Master of Phantom     Lord, a man I knew quite well, came to make you the new Guild Master??

?He chose me because I was the only one who had the leadership skills necessary to keep the guild going.? Raidon frowned at Isham, ?Are you trying to say that he made a poor decision??

?Not all, in fact I found it to be a perfect decision by him.? Isham shook his head sadly, ?He talked about you a lot, said that you had a lot of talent, and that you had strength and intelligence unlike any other person he had ever met, if he ever wanted anyone to be the Guild Master, then you would be the man he picked.? Isham shook his head again, ?It's a shame that he never found out about your past, he wouldn't have picked you to lead his guild if that had been the case.?

?Silence fool!? Raidon grit his teeth, ?You weren't there, so you don't know anything about that situation!? Raidon charged for Isham again, ?I'm going to crush you so that I don't have to sit through another one of your lectures again!?

---------

?Thaaaat moron!? Drakor grit his teeth as he watched Gebo charged up the stairs, ?What the hell does he think he's going to do with those wounds?!?

?Gebo will be fine, we need to get a move on if we plan to get these stopped before it fires a second time.? Mihoshi nodded as she started to rush up the stairs.

?Waaiit!? Drakor and Karina turned around to see Remilia rushing up to them, they could tell she was running on little magical power, ?I've come.. to help..? Remilia tried to catch her breath.

?Come to help?? Karina noticed the Phantom Lord mark on Remilia, ?You're a member of Phantom Lord too though.?

?I was a member of Phantom Lord.? Remilia smiled at the two, ?Let's just say that I owe Aisawa a debt, so I'm going to help save her guild.?












?I see.? Drakor smirked as he stretched his arms, ?That's good enough for me then, let's rock and roll!? Drakor, Karina, and Remilia all started to run up the stairs. As they entered the building, Sora watched the cannon from below, he could see the dark ball of energy beginning to form in front of the cannon. The time had come, the cannon had been prepared to fire. The dark ball grew larger and larger, until it finally started to condense into a smaller ball of energy. To most this might look less intimidating, however it wouldn't be called a cannon if that small ball of energy couldn't pack a punch, and just as soon as things looked like they might not be as bad, the ball of energy turned into a blast of dark magical energy as it shot directly towards Sora, the Jupiter Cannon had fired, and the void mage is the only thing that stands in it's path of destruction. From the distance Raidon and Isham watched the cannon fire, they could see that it was headed directly towards some of the injured members of Fairy Tail, and Raidon began laughing triumphantly, unaware of the fact that Sora would actually go as far as he is about to.

?SEE YOU IN HELL! FAIRY TAIL!?

---------------------

Asuka awoke with a start, sweat beading down her face from the nightmare she just had. In the nightmare she could see the members of the guild having defeated their nemesis in Phantom Lord, however Isham failed to defeat Raidon due to the fact that Raidon had more stamina than him since he happened to be at a younger age, and thus the entire guild had been left to face the wrath of Raidon, and all of them had been too weak to stop his rampage of destruction. Asuka shook her head slightly, she had to have more faith in the master than that, after all he had been the master of the guild so long for a reason, he would protect everyone in the guild no matter what cost came to him.

?Quit being such a worry wart.? Asuka smiled to herself, shaking off the feeling of fear she just had in the nightmare, ?Everyone will come back safe and sound.? Asuka didn't just want to believe in that fact, she needed to believe in it, if everyone were killed by Raidon she wouldn't have any reason to live, ?Yes.. they'll definitely come back alright.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 19, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?I see.? Drakor smirked as he stretched his arms, ?That's good enough for me then, let's rock and roll!? Drakor, Karina, and Remilia all started to run up the stairs. As they entered the building, Sora watched the cannon from below, he could see the dark ball of energy beginning to form in front of the cannon. The time had come, the cannon had been prepared to fire. The dark ball grew larger and larger, until it finally started to condense into a smaller ball of energy. To most this might look less intimidating, however it wouldn't be called a cannon if that small ball of energy couldn't pack a punch, and just as soon as things looked like they might not be as bad, the ball of energy turned into a blast of dark magical energy as it shot directly towards Sora, the Jupiter Cannon had fired, and the void mage is the only thing that stands in it's path of destruction. From the distance Raidon and Isham watched the cannon fire, they could see that it was headed directly towards some of the injured members of Fairy Tail, and Raidon began laughing triumphantly, unaware of the fact that Sora would actually go as far as he is about to.
> 
> ?SEE YOU IN HELL! FAIRY TAIL!?














Sora let's out a yell, his void armor coating his body, pumped with his spirit, his heart, his drive. He wouldn't allow the attack to get through, he couldn't allow it. The ball of black was something he no longer had need to fear... Sora planted his feet firm in the ground as it came flying towards him, his arms shot out wide, the ball connects with the S-class mage. He feels his body being pushed back, his feet ripping two ditches into the ground. "NNNGGGGHHH!!!!" Sora grips the ball of magical energy tighter. The void armor was meant to absorb any attack that came his way... Something that rendered him invincible in battle. Yet, this attack, it was too much even for his powerful void. Something he was unable to suck up into the endless darkness.... 

---

"Are you afraid to die?" Raidon and Sora stood outside the Phantom Lord guild, Sora only age 16. "I'm not afraid of death." Sora responds. "Why not? All humans fear death, Are you so sure that your void is capable of absorbing death itself?" Sora shook his head. "What reason should i fear death? I am nothing. I have nothing. My parents, the people at the guild... To them i am nothing more than nothingness. A void that they try to fill." 

Sora looked over the land before them. "I am the embodiment of nothingness... I can never be full. I will hurt all those i touch. I create nothingness..." Raidon placed his hand on the boys shoulder. "You are power. You are not nothing, Though you are the void, that makes you unstoppable! Nothing can fill the void, no magical power in this world can erase the void! You are the strongest!" Sora nodded, he owed this man a great debt and he promised he would pay it back.

"Then... I shall be the power of this guild." Raidon nodded. "Yes, You shall become one of my element four! The power of the void!" "But... there are already four..." "Then, you shall correct that." Sora only nodded. "Yes..."

----

"Sora!" A young blond haired woman rushed into the Phantom Lord mages home. "Ah?" Sora looked up and smiled. "Angelique. How are you?" The woman smiled back at him. "I've been accepted Sora! I shall be joining fairy tail!" Sora closed the book he had been reading and placed it on the bed. "Fairy Tail... You... You joined the rival guild?" "I... I thought you would be happy for me... You know it's been my dream to be a real mage!" "Yes!" Sora stands before her. "But i thought you would join Phantom Lord! With me!" 

The woman looked down at the ground. "I... I can't join a guild like that Sora..." "What do you mean!?" Sora grabbed Angelique arm. "What do you mean like that? How are we so different from Fairy Tail? We protect the people! We take on missions like anyone else!" The 18 year old Sora grips the woman's arm tighter. "Is it because of the guild master?" "Sora! You... You're hurting me..." Angelique tries to pull herself away, but is unable too. "Is it because... Is it because of me? Is it my magic? Do you fear that i will hurt you!?" 

Angelique turns her head from the Phantom Lord mage. "Sora.... I..." She grits her teeth. "Don't... Don't make me say those words..." "So it's true.. My magic." "No! It's-" Sora grips her arm tighter. "Sora stop it!" Angelique drops to her knees and grips Sora's wrist. "Why!? Do you fear i will lose control of this void!? You are everything to me Angelique, please! Do not join that guild! Stay with me! My heart.. My heart can not bear this!" 

"Then you shall not bear this!" Angelique's body turns to stone, Sora steps back, he could feel, truly feel his heart shatter in an instant. "Who... Who did this!?" Sora shouts, looking around the room. "Did you think you killed me Sora!? Did you think i would die so easily!?" A man emerges from the ground, his body large, fat and hairy. "We of the element four, do not die so easily!!!!" 

Moments later... The fight was over, the large man laid on the floor, his heart no longer beating... Sora had made sure of that, his void blade erased the existence of that mans heart... "Angelique..." Sora, battered, bloodied, bruised, walks over to the crumbled form of his love. "I... see what you truly hated..." He gripped the woman's head and brought it close to his chest. "Fairy Tail... I'll protect them... For you."

-----

"Angelique, I see... This is why you loved that guild." Sora smiled, gripping the Jupiter Cannon's attack. His armor began to crack, but he would not falter. "The feeling of warmth they give off..." He smiled. "Angelique... I'll see you, once more..." Letting go, the Jupiter Cannon's attack explodes. But the attack is stopped before it reaches anyone. Contained by a powerful wall of void that Sora had surrounded himself with to keep the others away. The full force of the attack was contained within the dome of void... Only Sora would be a victim.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 19, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Sora let's out a yell, his void armor coating his body, pumped with his spirit, his heart, his drive. He wouldn't allow the attack to get through, he couldn't allow it. The ball of black was something he no longer had need to fear... Sora planted his feet firm in the ground as it came flying towards him, his arms shot out wide, the ball connects with the S-class mage. He feels his body being pushed back, his feet ripping two ditches into the ground. "NNNGGGGHHH!!!!" Sora grips the ball of magical energy tighter. The void armor was meant to absorb any attack that came his way... Something that rendered him invincible in battle. Yet, this attack, it was too much even for his powerful void. Something he was unable to suck up into the endless darkness....
> 
> -----
> 
> "Angelique, I see... This is why you loved that guild." Sora smiled, gripping the Jupiter Cannon's attack. His armor began to crack, but he would not falter. "The feeling of warmth they give off..." He smiled. "Angelique... I'll see you, once more..." Letting go, the Jupiter Cannon's attack explodes. But the attack is stopped before it reaches anyone. Contained by a powerful wall of void that Sora had surrounded himself with to keep the others away. The full force of the attack was contained within the dome of void... Only Sora would be a victim.



*Fairy Law*
"_*Sora's defense has succeeded .. Raidon has been left with nothing.. and Isham is about to make the final move of the battle..!!*_"​
“What's this?!” Raidon's eyes went wide as the Cannon seemed to crash into something that it could not budge, “Who the hell has enough power to hold that cannon back?!” Raidon's eyes widened as he recognized the magical power of the person holding it back, Sora, the man whom he had found in that den of thieves and corrupt mages, the man whom he had recruited into his guild, the man who said he would serve him because he owed him a debt, the man that he had molded to be able to control his power. This same man had now betrayed him in every way imaginable, he had not only saved the lives of a couple of Fairy Tail members, now he had effectively stopped the Jupiter Cannon from destroying the members of Fairy Tail, “Sora... you fool.. even your void is not powerful enough to stop that cannon.. you'll be ripped to shreds!!” Raidon yelled, although it was not out of concern for the man's well being, no it was because Sora was still one of his most powerful tools, and he could not lose such a tool no matter what, even though Sora had betrayed him, Raidon knew that if he could just best Isham he could force Sora to follow him forever.












 “Even your own guild members have betrayed you, Raidon.” Isham watched as the Jupiter Cannon launched into a powerful explosion, however the wall of void that Sora created had managed to contain the explosion before it could harm anyone, “Do you understand now the position that you are in?”

“SILENCE!” Raidon roared in his anger, “That man will forever be my tool! Do you understand?! He   is a true weapon of destruction, the child of void, a power so great that it can not be stopped!” Raidon pointed his hand at Isham, “I will defeat you, I will destroy your guild, and I will rebuild my own with the help of such a powerful tool! *Inazuma's Fury: Destruction!*” Raidon yelled, however he had already made his first mistake of the battle. As the lightning charged towards Isham, the man merely swallowed it up whole, leaving Raidon wide eyed.

“Those are just the words I expected from a man who sold out his family for power.” Isham charged lightning around himself, “You could never understand what the members of your guild needed, I will end this for the sake of all those members in your guild who have helped us!” Isham charges towards Raidon, “*Lightning Dragon's Exploding Fists!*” Isham collides his fists into Raidon, creating a massive shockwave which sends Raidon flying backwards, “As a mage of Fairy Tail, I will defeat you for everyone you have caused suffering towards!”

“Do not think so highly of yourself Isham!” Raidon grit his teeth as a glowing aura started to surround his body, “*Inazuma's Fury: Thunder God's Armor!*” Lightning began to crackle around the armor, and Raidon charged towards Isham with faster speed, catching the guild master off guard, and knocking him backwards, “*Inazuma's Fury: Thunder God's Destruction!*” Raidon charges up a large bolt of Lightning, which he then sends flying towards Isham, however Isham jumped up, and swallowed the blast of lightning whole, and suddenly a huge burst of lightning suddenly exploded from Isham, his anger had surpassed a height he previously kept it check at, Isham could no longer hide his rage at the fact that Raidon seemed to care naught for his own guild member.

“Do you not care about what that man did, Raidon?!” Isham and Raidon clashed together, trading thunderous blow after thunderous blow, “He is supposedly your greatest weapon, and yet the only thing you care about is if he's still alive so you can use him as a tool?!” Isham grabbed Raidon's fist in thin air, “SHOW SOME RESPECT, BOY! *LIGHTNING DRAGON GOD SLAYER!*” Isham yelled, and suddenly a huge burst of lightning shot out of his body, covering the entire area and sending Raidon flying backwards, “I will not tolerate a man who does not care about his own comrades!”












 “Shut up! Shut up, shut up, shut up, SHUT UP!” Raidon yelled as another burst of lightning suddenly exploded from his body, and he charged towards Isham once more, and they collided once more in a furry of thunderous attacks, “You don't understand anything! I raised him to be that way! That is the kind of relationship we had, he was the gun, and I was his user! I directed his attacks wherever I wished!” Raidon's mentality had finally begun to break down with the realization that he had absolutely nothing left, “WHAT MORE DO YOU PLAN ON TAKING FROM ME, ISHAM?!” Raidon clasped his hands together, his mentality had finally broken down at the realization that he had nothing left, “I'M GOING TO DO IT! I'M GOING TO BRING DOWN EVERYONE AT ONCE!” Raidon laughed as he prepared his final attack, “*INAZUMA'S FURY: THUNDER GOD'S WILL!*” Raidon's body begins to charge with lightning.

“What is that fool planning on doing now?!” Isham charged towards Raidon, “I don't intend to let him get off whatever attack he plans to get off!”

“You're too late!” Suddenly a massive number of lightning bolts shot out of Raidon's body into the air, Isham couldn't even begin to count the number of them, but it was easily enough to take out every member of the guild, “The will of the Thunder God has spoken!! FAIRY TAIL SHALL DIE!” Raidon threw his hand forward, and the bolts started to zoom away, however a powerful gust of air began sucking them backwards, and Isham absorbed all the bolts of lightning into his mouth, “What..?!”

“You are far too dangerous to play around with any longer.” Isham brought his hands together, his fingers entwined with one another, he needed to bring out the big guns for this battle, “As is customary of Fairy Tail's judgment, I shall give you three seconds to leave this place.” As Isham said these words, a bright light began to surround his enclosed hands, this spell was something Isham only used when the situation required it, and this situation happened to be one of them, it was the most powerful spell of any in his arsenal, and the reason why no one has ever survived to tell of their battles with him, a spell that leaves allies untouched but destroys his enemies, one of the secret spells of Fairy Tail known as Fairy Law.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 19, 2011)

*Charlotte VS. Brick, Sometimes in a fight you have to do things you don't like*

Charlotte watched Brick through the slit in her mask, she could try to defeat him the same way she did his brother but it seemed he had been watching the fight. She used some of the best tricks she had to overcome Brigo, there was suddenly a humongous surge of magical energy she turned her head toward where the source of the energy came from. She could see magical energy amassing into a huge orb.

"What the hell is that?" she whispered

She turned back to see Brick right up in her face his hand cocked back his fist slammed into her face but she disappeared in a puff of smoke. 

"You'll never be able to hit me" she said as he looked down on him from the wall above
"You won't be able to beat me either and you can't run away forever!" Brick said as she slammed his fist into the wall destroying the whole side of the building

Charlotte jumped off the wall and rolled on the ground flipping and twisting in the air to face Brick who was already charging at her. She knew what she had to do but she didn't want to do it. She hated using this particular soul but she was backed into a corner. She dropped a pair of balls of the ground just as Brick cocked his hand back. He wasn't the type to halt an attack the balls exploded in a bright flash of light. Brick brought his hands up to shield his eyes and stumbled forward. The Charlotte that was looking at him wasn't the same one before the flash. 

"Warrior Soul: Berserker" Charlotte said in a deeper more gruff voice than previously

She was about the same size as Brick now with just as much muscles, she wore an fitted black tank top and black tights. Her hair was tied up in a pony tail. 

"Let get this show on the road" she shouted slamming her fists together 

There was a loud clang the gloves she had on where lined with metal 

"Those gloves are lined" Brick said
"Alls fair in a street fight" she retorted

She dashed forward and cocked her fist back Brick met her half way his fist cocked back too. There would be no more blocking or running away. 

*WHAM *

Each of their fists connected with each others face making them step back, Charlotte didn't falter she stepped in with a humongous uppercut that missed it's mark with Brick throwing a huge hook that Charlotte ducked. They had felt the power of each other's blows and they both knew that more than one or two more shots was all they could exchange. Charlotte grabbed Brick and head butt him. There was a loud crack as their heads slammed into each other. Brick staggered back as Charlotte followed up with a strait right that hit Brick right in the middle of his face. Brick stumbled back and tripped over a large rock.

"COME ONNN!!!" Charlotte roared
"You thought this was a boxing match? This is a street fight!" 

She jumped into the air coming down with her two knees facing the ground Brick rolled out of the way Charlotte creating a small crater where she smashed into the ground. Brick quickly got to his feet and grabbed a piece of the wall he'd destroyed earlier and slammed it down on Charlotte as she was getting to her feet. He ran forward as she stood up brushing the rubble off her. His knee drove into her stomach and she doubled over then an uppercut knocked her off her feet and sent her flying upward and away from Brick. She dropped on the ground and slid a few feet. Brick was already sailing through the air in and attempted to stomp her into the ground. She rolled backwards and spear tackled him as soon as he landed. The both got up and locked arms with each other. 

"AHHHHHHHHH!!!!" Brick shouted as his muscles bulged 

Charlotte could feel herself getting overwhelmed

"Anything goes in a street fight!" she shouted

She kneed Brick in the groin and he dropped to his knees howling in pain she grabbed his head and slammed it between her legs and lifted Brick over her head and jumped into the air. 

"*MEGA BOMB!!!!!*" she shouted as she fell through the air 

Brick's head and upper back slammed into the earth creating a humongous crater with the two at it's centre. Charlotte released Brick's limp body and let it fall. All his muscles began to shrink and he turned into a tiny man no bigger her her normal form. She reverted to her normal form also and fell backwards and touched her face. It was swollen and bruised

"I hate to use the Berseker Soul, it doesn't care about my face, it gets hit too much" she said with a frown touching her stomach

She lay there for a moment, she was able to move but she was just tired. Suddenly the side of a building began to collapse. She tried to get up but she couldn't move in time. A green rabbit like creature whizzed past her as the building collapsed but it stopped before it got to her and Brick she looked up at the rock and stone in wonder and it seemed to be floating in mind air. A large man with a sword strapped to his back jumped down in the crater and lifted her in one arm and grabbed Brick by the back of his pants in the other. 

"You're from Fairy Tail right?" Lenny asked the girl
"Yes but I don't know you" Charlotte said looking at him 
"I'm new, can you stand up?" he said with a smile
"Just barely" 

A little girl peeked out from behind Lenny and the two seemed to know each other. 

"You can handle this right?" Lenny asked 

The girl nodded

"I'm going to see what the hell that huge magical power is"

Lenny ran off leaving the two girls to talk, he ran through the streets toward the source of the power. He got there in time to see the huge orb of magical energy barrelling toward a lone mage wrapped in dark purple magic. 

"He'll never be able to stop that" Lenny said looking at the injured mages that were unable to move. 

He summoned Carbuncle and made the biggest shell dome he could around himself and all the injured mages.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 19, 2011)

*The End Draws Near*
"*With Raidon finally defeated.. all that remains is to stop Jupiter..!!*"

“One!” Isham began the countdown to the monstrous spell as he prepared to put an end to this battle once and for all, “_The rest will be up to those three._” Isham smirked as he thought about the three S-Class Mages, they would all make wonderful leaders for the guild in their own way some day, but right now as the leader of the guild, Isham's duty was to make sure that no matter what, he kept the guild members safe and sound, the light started to glow a little bit brighter, “Two!”

Raidon thought back to that day, the day where he sold his family out in order to keep his position in Phantom Lord, he remembered the expressions on the faces of his family that day, how they looked betrayed by his actions, and yet he cared not for their own well being, the only thing he wanted was to remain a member of the Phantom Lord Guild. The Council had approached him with an ultimatum that the previous Guild Master did not know about, he could either lead them to where his family, who had been framed for founding a Dark Guild, had been hiding out from the Council, or he could lose his position in Phantom Lord and never be allowed to join a legal Guild for the rest of his life without it becoming a Dark Guild. In the end Raidon chose the one sacrifice most ordinary people would not make, he led the members of the council to his family, and allowed them to take every single member prisoner, all to keep his prized position in Phantom Lord, which eventually lead to him becoming the Master of the Guild.












“How could you do this to us, Raidon?!” Raidon remembered his mother yelling, “We are your family, do you not understand the meaning behind this?!”

“Spare me your lectures, woman, you gave me enough of them in your life time.” Raidon emotionally replied as the council loaded her up into the prison vehicle.

“Nii-chan.. what's going to happen to us?!” His little sister asked as they brought her up to the vehicle next, “They're not going to kill us, are they?!”

“I don't know the answer to that question.” Raidon stated bluntly as they loaded her up on the vehicle next, and then came the man that he didn't want to face most of all, his father.

“I won't give you a lecture, I will only tell you one thing.” His father looked at him with dead eyes, “You will regret this decision you have made, in the end we will all pay for the crimes we commit.”

“Whatever you say, father.” Raidon smirked as the man was loaded onto the vehicle, “I have served my purpose, never grace me with your presence again.” Raidon then wandered off back to Phantom Lord, never seeing his family again, never knowing what happened to their whereabouts, he didn't even care to be honest, he just wanted the title of Guild Master for himself, it's what he set out to do for so long. Back in the present time, Raidon could only stare in shock as Isham prepared to use his final spell, this is how the great Raidon would be defeated?!

“RIDICULOUS!” Raidon prepared to charge up one of his own lightning spells, “I WILL CRUSH YOU!”

“*FAIRY LAW, ACTIVATE!*” Isham yelled, and suddenly the bright white light began to expand outward from his hands, as it began to illuminate the entire area around the Phantom Lord Guild Building, making things almost look like daylight. Raidon could only tremble in fear as the light slowly began to clear, he couldn't even bring his body to move an inch, almost like he had been turned completely into a stone statue, and Isham slowly brought his hands down to his sides, “You have received punishment for your crimes, never grace Fairy Tail with your presence again.”

----------------

Karina had been running along, she had split up from the group along with the rest of the mages, each one going off to find the Lachriyma in the building, “I hope we have enough time to get them all before the next firing of the cannon!” The plan had been to use Mihoshi's light pen to mark the directions to take once they got inside the building, after all sensing the Lachriyma recharging in magical power wouldn't be difficult. The difficult part would be getting to all the Lachriyma in time, although it seemed like Mihoshi reserved getting to the hardest ones for Gebo and herself since those two required breaking quite a bit of rubble.

“Ehh?!” Karina suddenly noticed a bright white light coming from the windows of the Phantom Lord Guild Building, it almost looked like daylight outside, but she could easily tell who's magical power that was out there, “The Master had an attack of that calibre?!” Karina shook her head, “No time to get distracted by that kind of thing, you have a job to do Karina!”

---------------

Drakor ran through the building at top speed as he headed towards the direction Mihoshi had designated for him to go, “So this way to the Lachriyma, huh?” Drakor smirked, “I don't need to be able to sense magic, I could smell the damn thing from a mile away!” Drakor's path seemed relatively clear, and free of any annoying rubble that he would have to break apart, “I like it better this way, that means I can get to the Lachriyma without too much issue.” Drakor looked behind him, “I just hope that bastard Gebo is alright.”

Suddenly a white light seemed to illuminate the room, “The hell is that?!” Drakor looked out the window, he could tell by the magical power that it happened to be coming from the Master, “He had an attack like that?! I wonder what it does!” Drakor's musing had been cut off by the scent of growing magical power, “Right, worry about that later, LACHRIYMA SMASH comes first!” Drakor took off towards the Lachriyma once more, preparing to smash it into bits.

----------------

“*Angel's Light: Strength!*” Mihoshi smashed through a piece of rubble on her path towards her Lachriyma, it was one of two Lachriyma she was able to detect in a damaged part of the building, which meant that these Lachriyma were tougher than they appeared if they could survive rubble crashing down on top of them, unless of course the rooms they had been built it happened to been able to withstand attacks against the building, which wouldn't have surprised her any. Mihoshi could feel the magical power of the Lachriyma growing, they probably only had another ten minutes to stop this thing at most by her estimates, although she could be pretty poor when it came to timing. SMASH! Mihoshi broke through some more of the rubble.

“Huh?!” Mihoshi had to close her eyes for a second as the area became bathed in a white light, “Th-thats..!!” Mihoshi slowly started to get her vision back as the light began to fade a tiny bit, “There's no doubt, the Master must have used Fairy Law, was his opponent really that tough?!” Mihoshi smashed through another piece of rubble, the door to the room containing the Lachriyma was beginning to come into view, “That must be the location.”

---------------

Remilia's pace had slowed down to a walking pace now, Mihoshi had given her the shortest distance to a Lachriyma since she happened to be low on magical power, to be honest Remilia didn't feel like she would be up to the task, however this was something she had to do, for the sake of Aisawa and her guild, she had to make sure that everyone remained safe, “Sora.. are you alright?” Remilia heard about the plan from Drakor and Karina before they split up, Sora had gone off to stop that monstrous cannon on his own, but him being able to survive it seemed like a long shot.


 “Please let a miracle happen..” Remilia then noticed the same bright white light the others did, “This is.. the light of the Fairy Tail Guild Master..?!” Remilia could see that the entire area had been lit up, “Amazing.. such an attack..” Remilia could sense that it's intent was not harmful towards her, “I've got to.. keep going..” Remilia forced herself to move further along the hallway, she could see the room to the Lachriyma already, “Got to.. stop that.. Lachriyma..”​


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 19, 2011)

The ice mage was walking slowly, they were already far enough to not be caught by any attack that could get near of them"Man, i?m tired! though my magical power is recovering quickly"he said but then the enormous cannon that was fired surprised him"What the fu...! Hey isn?t that guy from Phantom Lord? what is he doing there"he wondered looking how Sora received a direct hit from that cannon"oi"was the only thing that came out from his mouth though the shock didn?t last long as he felt the magical power of Isham "Wah! Gramps will use it already!!! I have to go and watch!"he said running as fast a she could, he was almost recovered from his wounds that were not serious at all.

"So gramps will finish this, uh?"he said sensing the power of the Fairy tail guild master though he wasn?t sure what he was going to do. Looking in front of him, he saw a pretty animated Staz running where the fight between isham and Raidon"That idiot"he said and then used his Wind step to vanish in the air following Staz.

As both mages arrived, van appeared next to the blue haired boy. They saw how the spell was activated, that light was quite warm for them"Great!!! Finally i can see this!! someone told me that gramps had amazing attacks but this is cooler than what i expected!!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 19, 2011)

Gebo-

The shadow mage marched forward, a bandage of shadow covered his chest. It was doing it's job, keeping the blood from coming out too badly. However, he could still feel it, blood pouring from the wound. "Damn it... I had to let my defense down for that last attack." He remembered well his battles with light based magic before. His shadow armor had to be kept at full power at all times or it would be deemed near useless. 

In fact, Gebo's body took more damage than his armor did from that element four bastard. "I never learned his name..." He thought to himself, blasting a piece of rubble away. "But he was strong... An honor to fight him." Gebo could feel the lacrima near by. He also felt the explosion outside, not just from Sora blocking the Jupiter cannon, but from the masters Fairy Law. 

"There will be no returning from that attack." Sora nodded, he wanted to learn that spell... A spell of light that he could use to vanquish foes, a spell he could have used to protect the guild... to have ended the fighting before it began... "I am still too weak... Mihoshi speaks of us being equals... No, she is stronger... Her opponent didn't do nearly as much damage as mine..." He coughed... His body ached, but he soon found himself at the Lacrima. 

"Well then... this one must be quite strong." Gebo nodded, the orb floating before him was indeed of good size and power to withstand the rubble all around. "Shadow Fist... Giant." 

-------

Regis/Lacey/Jason- 

The three of them had managed to find their way to one of the Lacrima... but all stood confused before it. "Ok." Regis coughed. "So, how do we blow this thing up?" Jason rubbed his chin. "I've got it, I'll pool alcohol around it, Lacey use Explosive Container lvl2. Then you, Regis, will fire that fire thingie at it." Jason nodded. "It's not a fire thingie! It's a fire spike! And... I can't..." He coughed. "What do you mean you can't?" Regis sighed. "Well... When we split up earlier.... Before i ended up meeting back up with you, I kind of... gave them to someone..." 

"Urgh..." Jason rubbed the back of his head. "Alright, we'll do what we've always done." He threw his hand at the orb. "Lacey." "Aye!" Alcohol engulfed the Lacrima, soon followed by Lacey's explosive container lvl2. "How do we make it explode?" Jason shook his head and grabbed both of them, dragging them to the ground. "NOW LACEY!" "KAY!!!" Lacey required a certain level of concentration to keep the box from exploding on it's own... When she breaks that concentration....


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 19, 2011)

*United Strike!!*
"_*One Lachriyma remains standing... is all hope lost..?!*_"

Two minutes ago

“So that's the Jupiter Cannon?” Asura looked up at the building, she could see the cannon which happened to be charging up at the moment, “What an incredible amount of power it gave off, did Sora manage to stop it?” Asura clasped her hands together, she could sense where the Celestial Spirit Mage was, “Darkness Make: Chain Slice!” Asura allowed the several blades to connect together, one after the other, creating a ramp for her which connected to the entrance, “Alright then, on your mark, get set, GO!” Asura charged up the ramp as swiftly as she possibly could, barely making it up into the entry way in time before gravity started to take it's toll and push her back down the ramp, “That was too close for comfort. Now then onto the business I came here for.”

------------------------

“I've finally made it here at last!” Karina kicks the door to the room open, and there it is floating in the air above her, a rather large sized Lachriyma, “Holy cow so this is the Lachriyma used to power that cannon?!” Karina pulled out one of her her keys, “The only spirit I've got left that I can use, Open a gate to the bull: *Taurus!*” Nothing happened, Karina blinked a couple of times, why wasn't Taurus coming out of his key?!

“You've got to be kidding me! I feel fi-” Karina suddenly started to wobble on her feet as she said that, “Eh?” She fell backwards onto the ground, “I can't be out of magical power now.. I'm suppose to destroy the Lachriyma!” Karina held up the key to Taurus again, “Even if I have to use my life force.. I will..!”

“Never give up no matter what, that's the motto of Fairy Tail mages, isn't it?” Asura smiled as she walked through the door way, “Your strength lies in your ability to work as a team.”

“You're.. Asura, aren't you?!” Karina gaped at the Phantom Lord mage, “What are you doing here?!”

“Doing something right for a change.” Asura smirked at Karina as she placed her hands together, “*Darkness Make: Battle Axe!*” Asura formed her axe, and charged directly towards the Lachriyma, swinging it downward into the Lachriyma, as she landed on the ground, she ran over to Karina, and forced her to duck on the ground as she did the same, multiple cracks formed in the Lachriyma, and it broke into pieces creating a powerful explosion.

“Amazing!!” Karina smiled as she looked up at the Lachriyma, “Thank you, Asura-san!”

“Of course, now I've got to get back to Rokura.” Asura stated as she walked out of the room, “Take care of yourself, Karina.”

“I will.” Karina held up the Lachriyma with a smile on her face, “Tell him I said thanks for this, I'll make sure it stays safe no matter what!”

Asura just raised a hand in the air towards Karina as she walked off.

-----------------------------

“Nuoooooooooooh!” Drakor bursted through the door, into the room with the Lachriyma in it, he looked up and saw the thing floating in the air, it happened to be a rather huge Lachriyma, and looked to be quite sturdy too, not something that could be broken by your everyday ordinary mage, “Then again I happen to not be ordinary.” Drakor slammed his fists together with a smirk, “How should I go about doing this?” Drakor tilted his head as he looked at the Lachriyma, “Maybe I could eat it!” Drakor thought about that for a moment, then shook his head, “No that would take too long, well I guess I'll have to resort to doing this the old fashioned way.”

Drakor smirked as he got into a fighting stance, “Alright, I'm going to bust this thing to pieces, or die trying!” Drakor grit his teeth as his magical power rose, and his arm began to turn into a polearm, “*Iron Dragon's Polearm!*” Drakor yelled, and his arm extended outward in the iron polearm shape, smashing into the Lachriyma, and causing it to crack multiple times before breaking into pieces, followed by an explosion, “Guoogh!” Drakor got blow backwards, “Damn.. wasn't expecting that. Well I suppose that's that.”

----------------------------

"I can't be wasting time around here, I need the most efficient method to take this thing out without getting too close.” Mihoshi looked up at the giant Lachriyma floating in the air. No doubt an incredibly sturdy Lachriyma considering it happened to be surrounded by a decent amount of rubble, “I can't believe this thing actually managed to survive such an impact, do I have an efficient way to do this?” Mihoshi tilted her head as she tried to think of a way she might be able to take out the Lachriyma without getting too close to it, “*Angel's Light: Halo Crush.*” Mihoshi allowed the halo of light to form, and she allowed it to float over the Lachriyma, then she gripped her fist shut causing the halo to crush down onto the Lachriyma.

“Now then.” Mihoshi ducked to the ground as the Lachriyma slowly began to crack apart, until it began emitting a huge light of magical energy, and then created an explosion just overhead, “Not the easiest job in the world, but I suppose that will work.” Mihoshi hopped up off the ground, and began walking out of the room.

------------------

“I've finally made it..” Remilia looked up at the Lachriyma in the room, the amount of magical power it generated alone happened to be stupendously amazing, “I don't know if I can do this..” Remilia leaned back against the wall, sweat beading on her head as she looked up at the Lachriyma, “I've got.. to try though..” Remilia raised her hand into the air, preparing her final spell, because she knew that this woul drain away any of her remaining magical power, “*Arc of Izanami: Thunderous Fury!*” The bolt of lightning shot down towards the Lachriyma, however after the smoke cleared it revealed that it only left a small crack in the Lachriyma.

“In the end.. I couldn't do it..” Remilia fell down onto the ground, her magical power having been spent, unable to move her body even a single inch, “Jupiter will fire even if there's one Lachriyma, and it's still enough to do some form of damage..” Remilia sighed, “I'm sorry Aisawa, in the end I was useless after all.. I couldn't save your guild..” Remilia closed her eyes awaiting the destruction that would soon follow, even she couldn't call up a miracle with her creation powers.​


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 20, 2011)

Domu

Darting around the healers Domu continued to take a beating form the odd elemental attack which could still damage him in exacohesion. 

then he noticed the activation of the cannon.

Many mages from both sides retreated and Domu leaped into the air to block an incoming beam that was about to his a young healer mage from behind.

There was a crash and Domu was pushed to the side.

He noticed a small winged cat with a weird look on his face.

"What are you? One of Karina's spirits?"

The animal looked confused and twisted his wings producing a mighty vortex pointed at Domu. 

Domu used gigadhesion to resist the air currents of Ned's attack.

A sharp whistling could be heard again him and Domu shot his helmet in the direction of the incoming projectile while activating femtocohesion. 

A pinks cat shot past him her dagger rattling of the 'soup bowl'.

Two flying cat's how odd. 

Domu pondered their existence while Cerceil and Ned continued attacks with the lightning fast dives and massive winds.

Domu for his part caught on to their side in this battle rather quickly and soon noticed small Phantom lord tattoos present on their persons.

Swing as he may Domu could not hit the cat's, or even grab them with gigadhesion.

What was going on.

As time passed their attacks seemingly began to happen out of time with Domu's  preception.

Bleeding slightly Domu began to focus on the problem when he felt the master use Fairy Law.

The exceed feel from the sky and Domu caught them after nearly tripping on a third fact tabby which had mysterious appeared at his feet.

"Why did you catch them? we are your enemies son you shouldn't have so much mercy." replied the mysterious feline.

Domu just smiled "I am with the healers today so I got to make sure the least amount of people get injure as possible."

But that was minutes ago ,long since had many a mage fled the scene but Domu was looking at the mighty Jupiter cannon about to fire and his new found collection of 'kitties' was in danger.

Not wanting to move injured cats?mages?birds? ... whatever they where Domu sat crossed legged between the exceed and the cannon.

"You can apologize later for what you may have done, and tell me why you can speak, or why I couldn't connect with any attacks. But for now You shouldn't move until you get medical attention so sit tight and close your eyes."


The Large man sat relaxed as he activated exacohesion and gigadhesion firmly stamping his body to the battlefield to serve as a shield to the injured team neko-death.

Domu vs team Neko Death Battle; Undecided, Moral Victory Domu / Fairy Tail



Laying beaten on the ground Ut starred at the growing attack looming in the cannon. He helped design the cannon and if he wasn't so beat-up he could have stopped the ill-conceived thing from firing in a situation such as this with so much collateral and damage to be taken by both sides.

But getting beaten was rewarding in it's self.

-------------------------------------

Starrk Decided to give into the mad researcher's whims and shot himself in the leg.

Gun Magic; Full Metal

Starrk acquired a thick steel layer upon his body blocking the spinning blade of Ut.

"Body modification magic, much harder to disrupt to such a limit on range" Ut uttered.

Bursting into tight quarters the blade skills of the Element 4 mage took over; taking down the steel barrier. 

Starrk rushed Ut this time, firing off phoenix rounds to serve as distractions.

Ut dispersed the fiery rounds leaving small flames dispersed around the two fighters. Getting in close Ut pulled his blade in when Starrk shot himself again. Pulling his blade up to block the expected metal armored fist Ut was sent flying.

Gun magic; Hulk

Starrk had become massive. 

But Ut was not finished. Rushing in he used order to once again counter the gunslinger's spell.

And this is how the fight progressed. 

Faster and faster.

Closer and closer

Till two mages stood nearly stationary launching flurries of attacks point blank at their opponent. Punches landed as strength battle speed and precision battled brute strength. 

Fire grew from the disrupted Phoenix rounds as the ground shook to the beats of the heavy blows from heavy blows from Starrk's Hulk and Full Metal attacks, even the odd Full Metal Hulk state was achieved. 

But Ut was not totally out as his blade and his casting of order broke down the enhancements as fast as Starrk could replace them. Ut's rapid attacks and buzzing blade left a pulsing in the atmosphere.

The battle pulsed and the usually calm and collected Ut was becoming more frenzied and even a bit confused.

'Where was this power coming from? How much longer could he keep using magic? Why does he seem to be not loosing any magical power at all? What is this? Why is this happening? What is this feeling in this magic?'

Ut was the first to give in the deadly endurance challenge as his one knee began to buckle. Straightening up he tried to deliver an elbow to the head of Starrk but was greeted with a steel coating which took a few blows,even more then earlier in the fight, to disperse. Starrk meanwhile kicked out at the leg that previous collapsed sending Ut to the ground. 

Ut tried to get up but a massive Hulk-powered fist crashed into his gut. 

Starrk lost his footing and slid to his butt afterwords panting and bloody. Ut tried to crawl towards him to launch an attack but Starrk gave him a good boot to the ribs; Ut decided desisted his attempts. Both men where exhausted but Starrk was victorious.

Ut vs Starrk Starrk / Fairy Tail wins
----------------------------
Watching the master's fight was relaxing, even with the pending doom of the Jupiter cannon. Such power. 

Ut watched with fascination and in pain as the dragonslayer he fought previously stepped outside his usual class of magical spells and unleashed 'Fairy Law'.

An ultimate magic which derived from emotion. It felt strangely similar to what he felt when he fought the master when he used dragons slayer magic, or from Starrk at the peak of their battle.  

Was that what he had been missing? he had spent so long getting stronger he forgot what gave him the power to defeat his father so long ago? 

The missing important feature of magic is the magician's heart.

If he survived the battlefield, the Jupiter cannon and the council who would probably treat him with much less esteem then his fellow guild-mates due to the history between him and the council.

The research will continue.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 20, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?I've finally made it..? Remilia looked up at the Lachriyma in the room, the amount of magical power it generated alone happened to be stupendously amazing, ?I don't know if I can do this..? Remilia leaned back against the wall, sweat beading on her head as she looked up at the Lachriyma, ?I've got.. to try though..? Remilia raised her hand into the air, preparing her final spell, because she knew that this woul drain away any of her remaining magical power, ?*Arc of Izanami: Thunderous Fury!*? The bolt of lightning shot down towards the Lachriyma, however after the smoke cleared it revealed that it only left a small crack in the Lachriyma.
> 
> ?In the end.. I couldn't do it..? Remilia fell down onto the ground, her magical power having been spent, unable to move her body even a single inch, ?Jupiter will fire even if there's one Lachriyma, and it's still enough to do some form of damage..? Remilia sighed, ?I'm sorry Aisawa, in the end I was useless after all.. I couldn't save your guild..? Remilia closed her eyes awaiting the destruction that would soon follow, even she couldn't call up a miracle with her creation powers.​​



"Plasma Dragon's Roar!!!" A beam of blue light shot over Remilia. The bright blue energy was deflected by the lacrima at first. forming around the orb and firing through the wall behind it. But as the beam added pressure onto it, the cracks in the orb crew larger and larger till the entire thing shattered, releasing a massive explosion that filled the room. "NNNGGG!!!" The fire from the explosion was sucked out of the room quickly as it had been released. "Phuuuuu...." Jack lets out a breath, wiping his mouth with his forearm. "Aisawa said she owed you one. You're even now right?" 

----

Team Hundred Proof-

The container had exploded, leaving Jason, Regis and Lacey on the floor praying the attack worked. "Did it...?" They all looked up, however, the orb was still in place. "N...no way..." Jason balled his hands into fists. "It was... our strongest combo..." Jason dropped to his knees and shook his head. "Come on... We have to go get someone stronger who can break this!" Regis shouted. "Yeah... You two go ahead, quick!" "What will you do?" Lacey asks. "I'll keep trying..." The two nod and rush off out of the room, looking for the others. 

"I'm glad they're gone." Jason took a deep breath. "I know you wanted me to stop using this Gebo. But it looks like i have too." Alcohol poured from Jason's body. "Alcohol Make..." 

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 20, 2011)

*Let's Go Home*

"_*The only thought on their minds.. is getting out so they can go home..*_"​
?Yo Karina!? Drakor yelled as the two met up close to where they had originally come in at, ?Looks like we're the first two out of this group to meet up, aren't we? How'd you do in finishing your Lachriyma off??

?I managed to do it in the end with a little bit of help.? Karina smirked at Drakor, ?I take it from the look on your face yours wasn't too much trouble.?

?It was a piece of cake, I was disappointed because I thought this would be harder.? Drakor's eyes widened as the entire building began to shake and rumble, ?Whoooa, what the hell is that?!? BOOOOOOM! CRUMBLE CRUMBLE! Drakor and Karina looked out of the window to see debris falling off the building, ?Ehhhhhh?!?

?Oh no, this is bad!? Karina knew exactly what had happened, ?After taking the long range attack on it's weak points, as well as the attacks from Master's Thunder Palace, the damage from the explosions the Lachriyma mad were the last straw! The building is beginning to succumb to all the damage it took!?

?So you mean it's trying to collapse down on top of us?!? Drakor grit his teeth, ?That's like the most overused plot line for creating suspense ever!!?

?God damn it Drakor, quit breaking the fourth wall!? Karina yelled, ?Let's just get out of here! I want to go home already!?

?Right, follow me!? Drakor grinned as he and Karina took off into a sprint, ?I'll sniff out the fastest exit with my nose!?

------------------------------

 Remilia looked up in shock as she heard the sound of Jack Evershine's voice, and suddenly the beam of blue light shot overhead, slamming into the Lachriyma and being bounced off in the process through the wall behind it, however with the pressure from the attack, the Lachriyma created a massive explosion which Jack then sucked up in the process, he told her that Aisawa said she owed her one, so they were even now, weren't they?

?I see.? Remilia smiled, ?I can't move my body though.? Remilia let out a sigh, however suddenly the building around the two people began to rumble and shake. Smashes could be heard below as pieces of the building began crashing into the ground, Remilia's eyes widened in the process, ?The shock from the Lachriyma exploding must have broke down whatever kept the building's support system going!? Remilia tried to push up off the ground, however it proved to be a futile use, her body wouldn't obey her, ?I really can't move at all.?

Remilia's eyes widened again as another surprised graced her presence, Mihoshi walked through the door of the room, ?Oh, I was coming to check on you and see how you were holding up with the Lachriyma, but it looks like Jack already lent you a hand there.? Mihoshi walked over to the girl with a smile, ?This probably isn't the proper time to say this, however I've already given one person this offer today, whether or not he'll accept is up to him.? Mihoshi extended a hand to Remilia, ?You're a friend of Aisawa's aren't you? Would you like to come join Fairy Tail??

Remilia looked up at the woman, emotion seemed to overwhelm her as tears came to her eyes, ?Yes, I would love to join the guild Aisawa is a part of.? Remilia took Mihoshi's hand, and the S-Class Mage helped her up to her feet, slinging her arm over her shoulder, ?It looks like we'll get to have that reunion after all..?

?Thanks for creating an exit, Jack!? Mihoshi smiled as she allowed the wings from her magic to form once more, ?Let's get out of here before this whole place comes down!? Mihoshi rushed towards the hole Jack's blast created in the wall.

----------------------

 ?This looks bad.? Isham could see the rubble beginning to come off the building, it's support structure had finally began to break down, ?Hrm.. it must have been whatever they did to stop the Jupiter Cannon.? Isham noted that the Cannon's power had disappeared completely, so it looked as if they were out of the neck of the woods as far as external destruction went, but how about the people inside, would they be able to make it down before the building crumbled completely, ?This is a troublesome situation indeed, and I don't have the magical power left to keep the building in check long enough for them to make it out.?

----------------------

Aisawa looked up at the building, remembering back to what she had asked Jack to do for her earlier. Although she come out of her unconscious state, her magical power was still severely drained, so she couldn't make a whole lot of movements with her body, and despite the situation Aisawa giggled to herself, ?Why does the bunny have a name, huh?? Aisawa remembered what Jack had asked her earlier, however he ignored the question and went off to help Remilia just like she had requested of him, ?Remilia... I owe you for helping the guild, so this is my repayment..? Aisawa smiled up at the building which was slowly beginning to collapse, ?So just promise me you'll make it out alive, we still haven't had a proper reunion yet.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 20, 2011)

Lacey/Regis-

"That was from Jason's location!" Lacey shouts, turning around,however she was grabbed quickly by Regis. "He'll be alright! We've got to get out of here!" Lacey shook her head and grabbed Regis's wrist. "No! we've gotta go get him!" "I've got it." Gebo pushed through the two mages, his bleeding seemed to have finally stopped. "A...alright." Lacey nodded, the two mages quickly rushed away, trying to find an exit as the building started to collapse. Gebo made his way down the path that the two had come from.

Pushing his way through some rubble, he found himself at the room Jason was in. The young mage lay unconscious of the floor. To most, this would seem an odd sight, a sight for concern. But Gebo had known Jason well enough by now. "I asked you not to use that anymore." Gebo sighed, picking up Jason's body, Gebo tossed him over his shoulder. The alcohol mage was as far from conscious as he could be. "Let's get out of here."

The shadow mage leaped from the window, using a road of shadow to gently guide him to the ground. "We'll need to find one of the healing mages to get you patched up..." Gebo took a step further, but his body gave out forcing him to drop to one knee. "Nnngh.... d....damn it..." Gebo coughed, his shadow bandages vanishing and the blood pouring out once more. "F...fuck..." THUD! "G...gotta get up..." Gebo though to himself. He couldn't feel energy left in his body. But... Then, something surged through him, a feeling he hadn't felt in ages. "S...sister?"

---------------











A world of light, brilliant shining light, filling all that entered it with wholeness. Sora could feel the empty void within him vanish. His heart no longer felt the heavy burden it bore, he no longer felt the sadness that had kept him back... "Is this..." Sora looked around him, there was only white... "I... I truly died?" He thought to himself, a laugh slowly finding it's way out of him. "To think... There's no fire or brimstone... How lucky must i have been." Sora smiled, he could feel warmth all around him. A warmth he hadn't felt in years... 

"You're ready yet." A voice called to him. "That voice!" Sora's eyes shot open, the world was black once more, but not just normal black, no it was.. night? "Nnngh..." Sora gripped his chest, his body was badly wounded, but, he was alive somehow. "That voice, it was Angelique... What, what did you do?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 23, 2011)

*Preparing For Tomorrow*
"_*Fairy Tail arrives home with new allies... with their victory only new challenges await them..!!*_"​
?WE'RE BAAAAAAACK!? Drakor yelled at the top of his lungs as the group entered Magnolia Town, the entire guild had somehow managed to find enough strength to trek all the way back to the town without needing to rest, and Drakor let out a deep breath, ?I am so eating all the Iron I want.?

?I can't believe how well that went though.? Karina smiled as she thought about their victory, ?We got a couple of new friends as well, I'm just sad that Asura and Rokura didn't want to come.?

?We'll meet those two again eventually.? Drakor smirked as he looked at the Lachriyma both of them held, ?As long as we have these, I'm sure of that fact.?

?Alright then!? Isham yelled as he gained the attention of everyone, ?Every single one of you worked your butts off tonight, so now the only thing I have to say is, go home and enjoy what little rest you can get!? Isham pointed at the building behind them, ?Tomorrow we have an entire guild to rebuild, and I want everyone fresh and ready for it!? Isham raised his hand into the air in the traditional Fairy Tail symbol with an index finger pointed upward, and his thumb and pinky finger extended, ?Tonight we have proven our point, Fairy Tail will not crumble! A testament to that fact is the four new members we have!? Isham pointed at Remilia, who had been brought back with a little help from Jack and Aisawa, Sora who allowed Mihoshi to help him, and to Lenny and Charlotte, ?Welcome all of you, I hope to see every single one of you blending in with the Fairy Tail family eventually.?

Isham turned his head to Hitrea, ?You, I had you come back specifically because we need to talk.? Isham nodded at the woman, ?Once you've gotten enough rest, come meet me by the guild first thing tomorrow, I have a serious discussion I need to have with you, young one.? Isham smirked at the rest of the guild, ?With that I will be taking my leave for the night, I need to let Asuka know we have returned, the rest of you may do what you wish with the rest of the night!? Isham then disappeared in a flash of lightning, the guild master proving that despite his age, his stamina was still strong enough to use travel magic after a difficult fight with another master.

?I am SO turning in for the night.? Karina allowed herself to collapse down on the ground, ?Drakor can you carry me to wherever we're staying for the night??

?If Jack still doesn't mind, then sure.? Drakor smirked, helping the exhausted girl up off the ground, and draping her arm over his shoulder, ?You walked all that way back despite being out of magical power, so I suppose this one time I can't really complain.?

?Nnnh, being out of magical power sucks.? Serena had been carried back with the help of Hitrea, whom seemed to have reformed her personality enough to be willing to help her previous enemies anyways, ?I just want to go home and get some sleep.. oh wait I don't have a home anymore, it got blown up in the attack.?

?Just take me to Aisawa's.? Remilia smiled, ?I can manage on my own from there, it shouldn't be too much difficulty.?

?That reminds me, you don't have a place to stay tonight, do you?? Mihoshi looked at Sora, ?If you want, I can let you stay at my place for tonight.?

After being victorious, Fairy Tail returns home from their long fought battle with new allies. In particular Sora will need his rest more than any of the others, for once the guild has been rebuilt Isham has a trial awaiting for him to prove his ability as an S-Class Mage without having to go through the normal test. Although at first the guild master seemed reluctant, Mihoshi managed to finally convince him after pointing out the fact that him going on ordinary missions with teams would make them far too easy, and he agreed to bypass the rules just this once. With a new day starting soon, the mages of Fairy Tail begin to make their ways home in order to start rebuilding the guild as soon as possible, and the Council who has gotten wind of the incident between Phantom Lord and Fairy Tail will finally begin to move.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 24, 2011)

Jack-

*"Hmm? Since when do bunnies have homes in the city?" *Jack rubbed the back of his head, he was quite confused.. how could a rabbit even pay rent on such a place? Shaking his head the dragon slayer shrugged and decided to bring the woman to bunnies house anyway. *"I shall meet you at my place later Drakor."* Jack commented, waiving at the two before he left.

Gebo-

"Urgh..." The shadow mage tosses Jason onto his couch before heading out of the house. The bastard would be asleep for days, he knew that much. "I warned you... idiot." Gebo grumbled, locking the door behind him. Jason was a pain in the ass sometimes, but Gebo needed to get home. Gripping his chest as he walked, he could feel that home was too far a goal. "I'll have to stop at sisters house..."

Sora-

"While going home with a lovely woman would be truly wonderful." Sora commented, his body having no strength to stand, but plenty to make comments. "I've got a place i can stay in town... It's a little ways past Jason's house, I'm sure you know of it. I can lead you better as we head down that way."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 24, 2011)

*Well Deserved Rest*

"_*The fairies turn in for the night.. knowing that tomorrow brings a difficult task..!!*_"​
?I am not a bunny..? Aisawa muttered under her breath, which caused Remilia to giggle, she had such a cute dynamic going on with Jack, ?Take care of yourselves, Drakor, Karina-san!? Aisawa waved to the two as the group left. Before long they would arrive at Aisawa's house, which also happened to be the older home of Karina before she eventually moved into the same place with Drakor to make their rent easier to afford, ?Well here we are!? Aisawa opened the door, which revealed multiple brightly pink colored rooms with pictures, posters, and somewhat crappy drawings of animals, including bunnies, the one thing that Jack happened to associate Aisawa with the most, in fact bunnies seemed to take up most of the picture space, proving that ironically despite her dislike of being called a bunny, bunnies happen to be Aisawa's favorite animal, ?So, whaddya think?! I decorated it all myself! Well except for the paint job, Karina-san did that for me..?

?Wow..? Remilia looked around the house, even despite it being dark outside, the pink seemed to light up the whole house without the need for artificial light coming from Lachriyma, ?This place is adorable.? Remilia smiled, and looked around the room, to her surprise there happened to be a guest bed right in the front room, and Remilia pointed to it, ?You can just lay me down over there, I'll be fine after a good night's rest.?

------------------------

?Sure thing!? Drakor waved at Jack and Aisawa, ?You take care of yourself too Aisawa, and make sure your friend is well cared for!?

?See you tomorrow!? Karina managed to muster enough strength to wave at the two, despite being completely exhausted, ?How are we going to get to Jack's house though? He didn't tell us where it was.?

?He didn't need to.? Drakor smirked, as he began walking off towards the Dragon Slayer's house, ?My nose isn't chopped liver you know, I can smell where he lives.?

?Eh? You can tell where people live just by the way their house smells?? Karina blinked.

?When you live at a house for months or years, you always leave behind a certain imprint.? Drakor smirked, ?Dragon Slayers have exceptional noses after all, we can pick up on where people live by the scent they leave behind.?

?You learn something new everyday.? Karina yawned, she was getting close to passing out right then and there.

--------------------------------

?I've only been past it once or twice before.? Mihoshi commented mostly to herself as she helped Sora to the house, ?Did you used to know someone who lives there? I didn't see anyone living there when I went past it.? Mihoshi sighed, ?Then again I suppose I never went up to the place either, I don't know why, but curiosity just never seemed to overtake me to go visit the place.? Mihoshi smiled, ?I suppose that makes me weird compared to most people, but then up until now I've never really been much of a social type.? Mihoshi blinked, ?Oh, I'm just rambling on about nothing now, how silly of me, well I believe this is the place anyways.? Mihoshi came to stop in front of a house, which looked to still be in pretty good condition despite no one having lived there for a while, ?Is this really the place? It looks so nice compared to most of the other abandoned houses around the city.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 24, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> *Well Deserved Rest*
> 
> "_*The fairies turn in for the night.. knowing that tomorrow brings a difficult task..!!*_"​
> ?I am not a bunny..? Aisawa muttered under her breath, which caused Remilia to giggle, she had such a cute dynamic going on with Jack, ?Take care of yourselves, Drakor, Karina-san!? Aisawa waved to the two as the group left. Before long they would arrive at Aisawa's house, which also happened to be the older home of Karina before she eventually moved into the same place with Drakor to make their rent easier to afford, ?Well here we are!? Aisawa opened the door, which revealed multiple brightly pink colored rooms with pictures, posters, and somewhat crappy drawings of animals, including bunnies, the one thing that Jack happened to associate Aisawa with the most, in fact bunnies seemed to take up most of the picture space, proving that ironically despite her dislike of being called a bunny, bunnies happen to be Aisawa's favorite animal, ?So, whaddya think?! I decorated it all myself! Well except for the paint job, Karina-san did that for me..?
> ...



*"I see." *Jack plops Remilia onto the bed and looks around the house. *"There are so many self portraits of Bunny....*" He said aloud, holding up a picture of one of the rabbits next to Aisawa. *"Amazing.... They did very good detail." *He nodded


> ?I've only been past it once or twice before.? Mihoshi commented mostly to herself as she helped Sora to the house, ?Did you used to know someone who lives there? I didn't see anyone living there when I went past it.? Mihoshi sighed, ?Then again I suppose I never went up to the place either, I don't know why, but curiosity just never seemed to overtake me to go visit the place.? Mihoshi smiled, ?I suppose that makes me weird compared to most people, but then up until now I've never really been much of a social type.? Mihoshi blinked, ?Oh, I'm just rambling on about nothing now, how silly of me, well I believe this is the place anyways.? Mihoshi came to stop in front of a house, which looked to still be in pretty good condition despite no one having lived there for a while, ?Is this really the place? It looks so nice compared to most of the other abandoned houses around the city.?



"I try to come and clean it up once a week." Sora responds, pointing towards the door. "Hmm?" Sora, though being helped by Mihoshi, looked at the door rather oddly. "It's open...?" He thought to himself. "Mihoshi, how much magic power do you have left? I know i locked this door before i left the last time... It's open now."


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 24, 2011)

"Finally I can rest! I needed it i mean after defeating that small fry and having a little business to settle with Aegis I?m tired enough, so now the awesome Staz-sama is going to take a nap!"he said to himself smiling,the fight wasn?t as hard as how it looked but still he used a lot of magic and needed a rest."You already leaving Staz?"Van?s voice called for himas the blue-haired boy turned to look at his friend"Yeah! I wanna sleep, i deserve it"he said proud of himself though Van?s words were like a bucket of cold water for him"Hoo, i understand that you got problems dealing with that sand guy, you need to get stronger Staz"the blond said as Staz face was flushed"Y-you...that?s not true, i could have finished him in an instant but I was playing around, that?s all!"he said putting that excuse.

"Yeah, yeah. Anyway where do you plan to take that nap of yours if our house was blown up?"the wind mage asked as Staz opened his mouth, he totally forgot about that."*sigh* I think we will sleep there"he said pointing in the same direction of their guild"Weren?t you staying at Lacey?s house?"the ice mage asked but Van shook his head"It will be filled with girls, only Namie is staying there"he said, he could go and stay but in the end he couldn?t leave that idiot alone.

"Okay then! Let?s go tot he guild, that way we will be the first ones to be there tomorrow to start the reconstruction!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 24, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> *"I see." *Jack plops Remilia onto the bed and looks around the house. *"There are so many self portraits of Bunny....*" He said aloud, holding up a picture of one of the rabbits next to Aisawa. *"Amazing.... They did very good detail." *He nodded



?Bunnies have always been her favorite animal.? Remilia commented half heartedly, still completely oblivious to the fact that Jack actually thought Aisawa was a real bunny, ?It's not much of a surprise to me that there are so many pictures of them around.? Remilia yawned, starting to nod off to sleep, ?I.. prefer cats.. myself..?

?Bunnies are the best!? Aisawa raised her hand into the air, ?Eh?? Aisawa looked over and noticed that Remilia had already fallen asleep, ?She was that tired already..? Aisawa yawned, ?I should probably go to sleep too.? Aisawa looked at Jack, ?By the way, don't you have to get back home, Drakor and Karina-san are probably waiting for you.?



> "I try to come and clean it up once a week." Sora responds, pointing towards the door. "Hmm?" Sora, though being helped by Mihoshi, looked at the door rather oddly. "It's open...?" He thought to himself. "Mihoshi, how much magic power do you have left? I know i locked this door before i left the last time... It's open now."


?I have more than enough to deal with some common thug who might have broken in.? Mihoshi rolled her eyes, ?Although why anyone would break into a house like this is unknown.? Mihoshi slowly opened the door, the house didn't appear to be lit, however that didn't mean much to anyone breaking in, they would find whatever it was they were looking for eventually. Mihoshi used her light magic to light up the area around them only slightly, however she couldn't see anyone around them, so whoever it was must have already gotten pretty far in the house. As Mihoshi started to walk deeper into the house, she heard some foot steps, however when she looked around no one happened to be close by, ?_Who's in this house?_? Mihoshi couldn't detect much of a magical presence for some reason, had her own magical power been drained that much?

Mihoshi heard some more footsteps as he tried to make her way further into the house, in fact they actually seemed to be getting closer to her, Mihoshi lit up the area a little bit more, however the person still hadn't gotten close enough yet for her to be able to see anyone, but she could still hear the footsteps getting closer to her, ?_Show yourself already._? Mihoshi thought to herself with a gulp, if this person happened to be a very powerful mage she might be in deep trouble.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 24, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?Bunnies have always been her favorite animal.? Remilia commented half heartedly, still completely oblivious to the fact that Jack actually thought Aisawa was a real bunny, ?It's not much of a surprise to me that there are so many pictures of them around.? Remilia yawned, starting to nod off to sleep, ?I.. prefer cats.. myself..?
> 
> ?Bunnies are the best!? Aisawa raised her hand into the air, ?Eh?? Aisawa looked over and noticed that Remilia had already fallen asleep, ?She was that tired already..? Aisawa yawned, ?I should probably go to sleep too.? Aisawa looked at Jack, ?By the way, don't you have to get back home, Drakor and Karina-san are probably waiting for you.?



Jack stood silent for a moment, blinking a little bit. *"Ah... Right." *He nodded, turning around he started to walk away, but stopped. "I'll become stronger. Strong enough to destroy a real dragon." He nodded, then left quickly has he had dropped them off, which is to say, rather slow and kind of irritatingly as he had to look and compare EVERY Rabbit to Aiswawa before leaving.* "Why so many self portraits...."* He wondered to himself.

After walking for a while, Jack made it out of town and headed towards his home. It was a bit out of the way, but it was his own place. 
  the home was easy to cool and heat. Though, he didn't worry about it much. It didn't look like a lot, but it was actually four floors, two visitable and two under ground. Jack had used his plasma attacks to burn away the ground required to build the home in.* "I don't smell them yet... I wonder where they are."*



> ?I have more than enough to deal with some common thug who might have broken in.? Mihoshi rolled her eyes, ?Although why anyone would break into a house like this is unknown.? Mihoshi slowly opened the door, the house didn't appear to be lit, however that didn't mean much to anyone breaking in, they would find whatever it was they were looking for eventually. Mihoshi used her light magic to light up the area around them only slightly, however she couldn't see anyone around them, so whoever it was must have already gotten pretty far in the house. As Mihoshi started to walk deeper into the house, she heard some foot steps, however when she looked around no one happened to be close by, ?_Who's in this house?_? Mihoshi couldn't detect much of a magical presence for some reason, had her own magical power been drained that much?
> 
> Mihoshi heard some more footsteps as he tried to make her way further into the house, in fact they actually seemed to be getting closer to her, Mihoshi lit up the area a little bit more, however the person still hadn't gotten close enough yet for her to be able to see anyone, but she could still hear the footsteps getting closer to her, ?_Show yourself already._? Mihoshi thought to herself with a gulp, if this person happened to be a very powerful mage she might be in deep trouble.



"Oi! Who the hells there!?" A voice calls out from the shadows, a blast of darkness landing in front of Sora and Mihoshi before the lights in the house all turned on. "Mihoshi!?" Gebo shouts, dropping his arms down and leaning back in the chair. "Damn it.. what are you doing here? Why is Sora with you? We're you planning on using my sisters house for _this_ and _that_?" Gebo had started to shout, but quickly stopped, gripping his chest. Sitting there with no shirt on, his wounds were clearly visable. "Eh? Your Sister was Angelique!?" Sora's eyes widened. "To think, the brother of my lover would be in Fairy Tail as well..." 

"Lover....!?" Gebo's eyes shot open. "LOVER!?!?!?!?!" Gebo leaped out of the chair, quickly wincing and grabbing his chest. "You... bastard..." He huffed. "You did that... with my sister...!?" Sora looked at the ground and tried hard to smile. "In truth... It's my fault she was killed... I can understand your anger." He nodded. "She was the reason i wanted to protect fairy tail..." He sighed. "If you wish to kill me, then do so." Gebo grumbled and sat back down. "It was no ones fault." He responded. "My sister... I..." He grit his teeth. "I felt her magic after the cannon was destroyed... She, she told me about what happened... So... I forgive you..." He grit his teeth, acceptance would be hard... but he would need to accept... for his sister.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 25, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Jack stood silent for a moment, blinking a little bit. *"Ah... Right." *He nodded, turning around he started to walk away, but stopped. "I'll become stronger. Strong enough to destroy a real dragon." He nodded, then left quickly has he had dropped them off, which is to say, rather slow and kind of irritatingly as he had to look and compare EVERY Rabbit to Aiswawa before leaving.* "Why so many self portraits...."* He wondered to himself.
> 
> After walking for a while, Jack made it out of town and headed towards his home. It was a bit out of the way, but it was his own place.
> the home was easy to cool and heat. Though, he didn't worry about it much. It didn't look like a lot, but it was actually four floors, two visitable and two under ground. Jack had used his plasma attacks to burn away the ground required to build the home in.* "I don't smell them yet... I wonder where they are."*



“Sorry I was late, we had some minor issues.” Drakor arrived with a Karina who happened to be slumped over his shoulder completely, she had passed out on their way to the house, “I had to stop and reposition her every few minutes so she would stay comfortable on the way here.” Drakor looked at the sleeping girl in his arms, a frown crossing his features, if she used up this much magical power being on her own, “_I have to make sure this kind of thing doesn't happen again._” Drakor looked up to notice the house for the first time, he raised an eyebrow, the place didn't seem like much of anything to be honest.

“I'm.. guessing your house is underground?” Drakor asked hoping to receive the answer as a yes. Drakor personally didn't mind staying outdoors, but Karina would throw an absolute fit if she found out he kept her outdoors for an entire night, he had already woken up to that once, and he didn't want to wake up to it again, even though she admitted that in their situation they had no choice, and finally gave up on the subject altogether, it just wasn't something he wanted to delve into again, especially around Jack.



> "Oi! Who the hells there!?" A voice calls out from the shadows, a blast of darkness landing in front of Sora and Mihoshi before the lights in the house all turned on. "Mihoshi!?" Gebo shouts, dropping his arms down and leaning back in the chair. "Damn it.. what are you doing here? Why is Sora with you? We're you planning on using my sisters house for _this_ and _that_?" Gebo had started to shout, but quickly stopped, gripping his chest. Sitting there with no shirt on, his wounds were clearly visable. "Eh? Your Sister was Angelique!?" Sora's eyes widened. "To think, the brother of my lover would be in Fairy Tail as well..."
> 
> "Lover....!?" Gebo's eyes shot open. "LOVER!?!?!?!?!" Gebo leaped out of the chair, quickly wincing and grabbing his chest. "You... bastard..." He huffed. "You did that... with my sister...!?" Sora looked at the ground and tried hard to smile. "In truth... It's my fault she was killed... I can understand your anger." He nodded. "She was the reason i wanted to protect fairy tail..." He sighed. "If you wish to kill me, then do so." Gebo grumbled and sat back down. "It was no ones fault." He responded. "My sister... I..." He grit his teeth. "I felt her magic after the cannon was destroyed... She, she told me about what happened... So... I forgive you..." He grit his teeth, acceptance would be hard... but he would need to accept... for his sister.


Mihoshi's eyes widened at the sudden blast of darkness, well now she had figured out who was here before the lights even came on, “G-Gebo?!” Mihoshi didn't realize he would be the one in the house, nor that this was his sister's house, hell to be honest she never even knew he had a sister, but none of that stunned her more than what he had suspected they might have come to his sister's house to do, “_Wh-what kind of lady does he take me for?!_” Mihoshi thought with an obvious blush on her face. Well, to say that nothing surprised her more was speaking far too soon, because Sora then admitted that the brother of his lover was also a part of Fairy Tail.

“_Erm.. I kind of feel like I don't belong in this situation._” Mihoshi blinked, however Gebo suddenly going into another fit of rage pulled her out of her thoughts, but before she could say anything he had once again been dragged back down thanks to his wound, and then Sora said the most shocking thing of the night, that it was his fault that Gebo's sister died, and she was the reason he wanted to protect Fairy Tail. Mihoshi wanted to correct those words, however Gebo beat her to the punch, and said that he would forgive Sora.

“So..” Mihoshi tried to process all this through her rather exhausted brain, “Should I just leave him here with you..?”


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 25, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?Sorry I was late, we had some minor issues.? Drakor arrived with a Karina who happened to be slumped over his shoulder completely, she had passed out on their way to the house, ?I had to stop and reposition her every few minutes so she would stay comfortable on the way here.? Drakor looked at the sleeping girl in his arms, a frown crossing his features, if she used up this much magical power being on her own, ?_I have to make sure this kind of thing doesn't happen again._? Drakor looked up to notice the house for the first time, he raised an eyebrow, the place didn't seem like much of anything to be honest.
> 
> ?I'm.. guessing your house is underground?? Drakor asked hoping to receive the answer as a yes. Drakor personally didn't mind staying outdoors, but Karina would throw an absolute fit if she found out he kept her outdoors for an entire night, he had already woken up to that once, and he didn't want to wake up to it again, even though she admitted that in their situation they had no choice, and finally gave up on the subject altogether, it just wasn't something he wanted to delve into again, especially around Jack.



*"Hmm? Underground... It's in ground.*" He pointed at the windows in the side of the hill. *"See? Its inside the hill."* He shrugged and the two walked towards the house. Upon entering, it seemed much larger and spacious then the outer appearance would suggest. *"I built it myself. What do you think?"* The entire house was built to be almost futuristic in a town like Magnolia. Wooden paneling, wooden floor, but steel kitchen, the house flowed, four floors, but very open. Not confined. *"It's built kind of like an apartment building. There's only one kitchen, but each floor has a bedroom, bathroom and living room. from there, you can find some random other rooms. The first floor has a gym. Second floor has a game area. We're on the third floor, which has the kitchen. Then the fourth floor has a pool." 
*


> Mihoshi's eyes widened at the sudden blast of darkness, well now she had figured out who was here before the lights even came on, ?G-Gebo?!? Mihoshi didn't realize he would be the one in the house, nor that this was his sister's house, hell to be honest she never even knew he had a sister, but none of that stunned her more than what he had suspected they might have come to his sister's house to do, ?_Wh-what kind of lady does he take me for?!_? Mihoshi thought with an obvious blush on her face. Well, to say that nothing surprised her more was speaking far too soon, because Sora then admitted that the brother of his lover was also a part of Fairy Tail.
> 
> ?_Erm.. I kind of feel like I don't belong in this situation._? Mihoshi blinked, however Gebo suddenly going into another fit of rage pulled her out of her thoughts, but before she could say anything he had once again been dragged back down thanks to his wound, and then Sora said the most shocking thing of the night, that it was his fault that Gebo's sister died, and she was the reason he wanted to protect Fairy Tail. Mihoshi wanted to correct those words, however Gebo beat her to the punch, and said that he would forgive Sora.
> 
> ?So..? Mihoshi tried to process all this through her rather exhausted brain, ?Should I just leave him here with you..??



"I'm sure it will be fine. I've spent many a night here anyways." Gebo's eye twitched. "Tch... Mihoshi... You think you could fix me up?" His hands were shaking, the shadow mage even appeared to be a little pale. In truth, He might not know who was stronger between Sora and that Eclipse man... but he knew one thing, if Sora was anywhere near that level... he would not want to fight him.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 25, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> *"Hmm? Underground... It's in ground.*" He pointed at the windows in the side of the hill. *"See? Its inside the hill."* He shrugged and the two walked towards the house. Upon entering, it seemed much larger and spacious then the outer appearance would suggest. *"I built it myself. What do you think?"* The entire house was built to be almost futuristic in a town like Magnolia. Wooden paneling, wooden floor, but steel kitchen, the house flowed, four floors, but very open. Not confined. *"It's built kind of like an apartment building. There's only one kitchen, but each floor has a bedroom, bathroom and living room. from there, you can find some random other rooms. The first floor has a gym. Second floor has a game area. We're on the third floor, which has the kitchen. Then the fourth floor has a pool."*


Drakor followed Jack into the house, and his eyes widened considerably, how the hell did he manage to build a place like this, “Whoa.. does being a Plasma Dragon Slayer allow you to build a house like this?” Drakor looked around the place as Jack began to describe it as a hotel, it has four floors, but only one kitchen in the house, with each floor having one bathroom and bedroom, the fourth floor having a pool, the first floor having a gym, and the second floor having a game room, “Amazing, I've never seen anything like this before, and a pool underground? Is that even possible?” Drakor had never heard of something like that before, although when he considered what kind of world they lived in, it didn't sound quite as insane as it did before.

“Oh yeah.” Drakor looked at Karina, “Before I ask you to give me an entire tour of the place, we should probably head to a bedroom where I can put sleeping beauty here to rest for the night.” Drakor sighed, he hated carrying Karina around, and only on rare occasions did he ever do it, however this was one of those situations where it became a necessity, because she never would have made it on her own.



> "I'm sure it will be fine. I've spent many a night here anyways." Gebo's eye twitched. "Tch... Mihoshi... You think you could fix me up?" His hands were shaking, the shadow mage even appeared to be a little pale. In truth, He might not know who was stronger between Sora and that Eclipse man... but he knew one thing, if Sora was anywhere near that level... he would not want to fight him.


“Huh? Oh yeah sure.” Mihoshi plopped Sora down onto the couch, and then walked over to Gebo to take a look at the wound, “Yikes, what kind of opponent did you fight? I wouldn't be able to last this long with a wound like that.” Mihoshi placed her hands over the wound, light beginning to form in her hands, however this light appeared different than most light, where as more of her light had a white tint to it, this light took on much more of an orange tint, and as it did so the wound that had been plaguing Gebo slowly began to cauterize as though a very hot flame had been placed up against it. Before long Mihoshi had the wound cauterized, and she took a rather deep breath as she pulled her hands away from Gebo, “You owe me for that one, I'm not sure if I'm going to be able to make it home now.”

Mihoshi walked over to Sora, who had been plopped down on the couch, “You've been here before, so point me to the nearest bedroom, I can't leave you here on this couch.” Mihoshi helped the man to his feet once more, or as much to his feet as she could, you couldn't even really call it standing, it was a miracle he even managed to survive the Jupiter Cannon, and she turned to look at Gebo, “Don't move around too much or that wound of yours will reopen, I'm not a full time healer mage so I can't guarantee it shut completely.” Mihoshi decided not to press the issue further about his sister between either of them, if they wanted her to know about it then sooner or later one of them would explain this whole thing to her.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 25, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Drakor followed Jack into the house, and his eyes widened considerably, how the hell did he manage to build a place like this, ?Whoa.. does being a Plasma Dragon Slayer allow you to build a house like this?? Drakor looked around the place as Jack began to describe it as a hotel, it has four floors, but only one kitchen in the house, with each floor having one bathroom and bedroom, the fourth floor having a pool, the first floor having a gym, and the second floor having a game room, ?Amazing, I've never seen anything like this before, and a pool underground? Is that even possible?? Drakor had never heard of something like that before, although when he considered what kind of world they lived in, it didn't sound quite as insane as it did before.
> 
> ?Oh yeah.? Drakor looked at Karina, ?Before I ask you to give me an entire tour of the place, we should probably head to a bedroom where I can put sleeping beauty here to rest for the night.? Drakor sighed, he hated carrying Karina around, and only on rare occasions did he ever do it, however this was one of those situations where it became a necessity, because she never would have made it on her own.



*"It would be better to take her to this one."* Jack showed Drakor to the bedroom on the third floor.* "It's the shortest distance." *He commented, opening up the bedroom. The entire room was solid black. There was a long black dresser along the wall, a black lamp resting on it with pictures of a glowing dragon and a young jack. *"There." *The bed was  big enough to fit at least five people in.* "She should be alright here." *The pillows on the bed were white, with black comforter and white sheets. 



> ?Huh? Oh yeah sure.? Mihoshi plopped Sora down onto the couch, and then walked over to Gebo to take a look at the wound, ?Yikes, what kind of opponent did you fight? I wouldn't be able to last this long with a wound like that.? Mihoshi placed her hands over the wound, light beginning to form in her hands, however this light appeared different than most light, where as more of her light had a white tint to it, this light took on much more of an orange tint, and as it did so the wound that had been plaguing Gebo slowly began to cauterize as though a very hot flame had been placed up against it. Before long Mihoshi had the wound cauterized, and she took a rather deep breath as she pulled her hands away from Gebo, ?You owe me for that one, I'm not sure if I'm going to be able to make it home now.?
> 
> Mihoshi walked over to Sora, who had been plopped down on the couch, ?You've been here before, so point me to the nearest bedroom, I can't leave you here on this couch.? Mihoshi helped the man to his feet once more, or as much to his feet as she could, you couldn't even really call it standing, it was a miracle he even managed to survive the Jupiter Cannon, and she turned to look at Gebo, ?Don't move around too much or that wound of yours will reopen, I'm not a full time healer mage so I can't guarantee it shut completely.? Mihoshi decided not to press the issue further about his sister between either of them, if they wanted her to know about it then sooner or later one of them would explain this whole thing to her.



"Should just be down the hall here." Sora motioned with his head to one of the doors. Mihoshi pushed it open, revealing a normal looking bedroom, however there was many pictures all over the walls. Some from the few days she'd spent in Fairy Tail, others of her and her brother... Even some of Sora smiling, laughing and the two sitting together overlooking an ocean. "She was beautiful huh?" Sora smiled, "She was my light... the only thing that filled the void." Mihoshi dropped Sora onto the bed. 

"It's been about six years now i think..." Sora let out a sigh. "I suppose... she didn't hate me after all." He smiled, a small tear tolling down his cheek.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 26, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> *"It would be better to take her to this one."* Jack showed Drakor to the bedroom on the third floor.* "It's the shortest distance." *He commented, opening up the bedroom. The entire room was solid black. There was a long black dresser along the wall, a black lamp resting on it with pictures of a glowing dragon and a young jack. *"There." *The bed was  big enough to fit at least five people in.* "She should be alright here." *The pillows on the bed were white, with black comforter and white sheets.


 
?This room is interesting.? Drakor plopped Karina down the bed, making sure to cover her up in the process, then he turned to look at the pictures on the wall. Most of them appeared to be drawn by Jack as a kid, of him and the Dragon he had been with, in fact they happened to be pretty well detailed for a kid's drawing, which only served to further impress Drakor about Jack's abilities to do the seemingly impossible. One picture in particular stuck out to him though, ?Hmm?? Drakor decided to move closer to it to get a better look, ?This... this one's not a drawing..?!? Drakor examined the picture thoroughly, however there appeared to be no sign that the picture had actually been drawn, ?So.. it's a real photograph..?? Drakor turned to look at Jack, ?How did you..??



> "Should just be down the hall here." Sora motioned with his head to one of the doors. Mihoshi pushed it open, revealing a normal looking bedroom, however there was many pictures all over the walls. Some from the few days she'd spent in Fairy Tail, others of her and her brother... Even some of Sora smiling, laughing and the two sitting together overlooking an ocean. "She was beautiful huh?" Sora smiled, "She was my light... the only thing that filled the void." Mihoshi dropped Sora onto the bed.
> 
> "It's been about six years now i think..." Sora let out a sigh. "I suppose... she didn't hate me after all." He smiled, a small tear tolling down his cheek.


Mihoshi's eyes widened as she took a look at the pictures, so this is who they were talking about when they mentioned Angelique, she had a feeling, but she couldn't be sure it was the same person until she saw the pictures. Mihoshi had only met the girl a few times, however neither her nor Gebo gave off the vibe of being a brother or sister, but she could easily tell that the girl had been a part of Fairy Tail, in fact she could see that she had been invited to be in quite a few of the pictures on the wall. Mihoshi helped Sora down onto the bed, but stayed pretty much 'silent' as she turned to continue looking at the pictures, she could easily tell which ones had Sora in them, and which ones were a part of Fairy Tail. Mihoshi remembered that after hearing about her death, it had been one of the few times she showed visible sadness, Angelique was a colorful girl who didn't deserve that kind of fate at such a young age, and she would have given anything to trade places with her.

?You're awfully quiet.? Sora commented on the fact that Mihoshi hadn't written anything.












?Paying respects to the person I considered to be my first best friend.? Mihoshi responded, eliciting a look of surprise from Sora, ?I had only known her during her stay in Fairy Tail, but I already felt like she was everything I couldn't be.? Mihoshi looked at the ground, ?When I heard about what happened, I was heartbroken, I wanted to go back in time, and trade places so that it could have been me instead of her.? Mihoshi let out a sigh, ?The world lost a great person that day.?

Mihoshi pulled off her bandana, and turned to look at Sora, holding the bandana in her opposite hand, and for the first time a small hint of tears could be seen in her eyes, ?The last time I saw her, she gave me this bandana, she told me it was a sign that our friendship would never end, and said that she'd see me the next day.? Mihoshi looked away from Sora, ?She told me she was going to see someone special to her, I offered to go with her to keep her company on the trip, but she said that she wanted it to just be the two of them, I understood so I decided not to push it.? Mihoshi grit her teeth, ?I should have been more persistent in going with her, if I had been there then maybe..? Mihoshi looked at the bandana, ?I told her that I promised to be at the guild because tomorrow was her first mission, and she wanted me to accompany her on it so she could used to the pace of the Guild's missions, in the end I didn't get to keep that promise, instead I just received the grim news from Gebo.?

Mihoshi let her arm rest for a moment, all this writing was beginning to tire her arm out, how she longed to have a voice of her own one day, but unfortunately it didn't seem likely this would ever happen, ?If I could have one wish granted, it would be to go back in time, and properly see her off before she left to visit you, I had never seen a happier look on her face in all the time she spent in the guild.? Mihoshi looked up at Sora, a smile on her face, ?She could never hate you, she loved you more than any other person in the world, of that I'm certain.? Mihoshi gripped the bandana in her hand, "Four months after she passed, I took the S-Class exams while wearing this bandana for the first time, before then I never had the drive to become an S-Class Mage. I ended up passing them and becoming an S-Class Mage of Fairy Tail, but I did it in her memory, because she's the one who gave me the suggestion that I should have aspired for it."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 26, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?This room is interesting.? Drakor plopped Karina down the bed, making sure to cover her up in the process, then he turned to look at the pictures on the wall. Most of them appeared to be drawn by Jack as a kid, of him and the Dragon he had been with, in fact they happened to be pretty well detailed for a kid's drawing, which only served to further impress Drakor about Jack's abilities to do the seemingly impossible. One picture in particular stuck out to him though, ?Hmm?? Drakor decided to move closer to it to get a better look, ?This... this one's not a drawing..?!? Drakor examined the picture thoroughly, however there appeared to be no sign that the picture had actually been drawn, ?So.. it's a real photograph..?? Drakor turned to look at Jack, ?How did you..??



*"Oh? That one?"* Jack took the picture from Drakor's hand and looked at it, a smile forming on his face.* "I was exploring the woods one day.. I came across a bag and brought it back to mom... we looked through it and found a camera. She thought it would be funny to take a picture of the two of us." *He smiled, placing the picture on the nightstand*. "It's the only thing i have left to truly prove mom and I were together. My last memory before she disappeared." *



> Mihoshi's eyes widened as she took a look at the pictures, so this is who they were talking about when they mentioned Angelique, she had a feeling, but she couldn't be sure it was the same person until she saw the pictures. Mihoshi had only met the girl a few times, however neither her nor Gebo gave off the vibe of being a brother or sister, but she could easily tell that the girl had been a part of Fairy Tail, in fact she could see that she had been invited to be in quite a few of the pictures on the wall. Mihoshi helped Sora down onto the bed, but stayed pretty much 'silent' as she turned to continue looking at the pictures, she could easily tell which ones had Sora in them, and which ones were a part of Fairy Tail. Mihoshi remembered that after hearing about her death, it had been one of the few times she showed visible sadness, Angelique was a colorful girl who didn't deserve that kind of fate at such a young age, and she would have given anything to trade places with her.
> 
> ?You're awfully quiet.? Sora commented on the fact that Mihoshi hadn't written anything.
> 
> ...



Tears formed in Sora's eyes. "In a way... It's a good thing you didn't show up." He smiled. "She was turned to stone by one of the previous element four... A man i was ordered to kill. But I failed at it..."  He smiled a little. "I.. I've killed a lot of people... So many people..." Tears welled up more and more. "Angelique... She... She saw the good in me... She wasn't afraid of my magic, not like i was... not like everyone was." He smiled, tears rolling down his cheeks. "In the end... she even cast one last spell to save me from death.. Heh... I guess, I just can't rest in peace yet huh?"


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 28, 2011)

*Staz and Van*

Both mages stood in front of the remaining  of what once was their guild, due to the fact that none of them had were to stay for the night and didn?t want to bother any of their comrades at that hour, they accomplished the task to get something to protect themselves from the cold at least. They were going to sleep there, at least that way they wouldn?t arrive late for the missions and reconstruction that would take place the next day."Okay here we are, we need to rest already"the wind mage spoke as he sat on the ground followed by Staz.

"Oi, how much time do you think will take to rebuild the guild?"the ice mage asked looking at the parts of wall and ceiling on the ground"Dunno, If everyone in the guild help it would take like a couple of weeks, maybe one week if we really hurry up"he replied before lying on the ground getting ready to sleep.

"oh yeah, have ya thought about what i told you?" he asked turning his face to look at he blue-haired guy"About what?"a sweat drop appeared on van?s head"You really forgot about it,didn?t you? I?m talking about you trying to form a team with other members of the guild"the blond mage stated while Staz put a hand on his chin thinking about it"Well i think the missions will be funnier with some of the guys coming along so...yeah i wanna form a team, the problem is with who?"he asked at last still looking up at the starry sky of the night"You can ask tomorrow, I bet there are plenty of our friends that would think that?s an interesting idea" he said before closing his eyes leaving a confused Staz still awake.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 28, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> *"Oh? That one?"* Jack took the picture from Drakor's hand and looked at it, a smile forming on his face.* "I was exploring the woods one day.. I came across a bag and brought it back to mom... we looked through it and found a camera. She thought it would be funny to take a picture of the two of us." *He smiled, placing the picture on the nightstand*. "It's the only thing i have left to truly prove mom and I were together. My last memory before she disappeared."*



“I see.. so you got to keep a picture with your Dragon.” Drakor  smirked a little bit, “I feel kind of jealous now, I didn't get so lucky with mine, although he wasn't the greatest person in the world either.” Drakor turned to look at Karina sleeping on the bed, and suddenly tiredness started to overtake him, “I should probably turn in for the night myself.” Drakor stretched and let out a yawn, “I used up way more energy that I thought dealing with all that crap during Phantom Lord.” Drakor began to walk out of the room, “I should be able to find my way to the next bedroom with no problem of my own, although first I'll write a note for Karina to explain where we're at when she wakes up.”



> Tears formed in Sora's eyes. "In a way... It's a good thing you didn't show up." He smiled. "She was turned to stone by one of the previous element four... A man i was ordered to kill. But I failed at it..."  He smiled a little. "I.. I've killed a lot of people... So many people..." Tears welled up more and more. "Angelique... She... She saw the good in me... She wasn't afraid of my magic, not like i was... not like everyone was." He smiled, tears rolling down his cheeks. "In the end... she even cast one last spell to save me from death.. Heh... I guess, I just can't rest in peace yet huh?"


“She was turned to stone?” Mihoshi's eyes widened, “I see, with your abilities I'm not surprised you would say that.” Mihoshi looked at one of the pictures on the wall, “There's still time to redeem yourself you know, it's not like it was your fault that they died, it takes a while to truly be able to bring magic under control.” Mihoshi turned back to Sora with a smile on her face, “I'm not afraid of your magic either, no one should be, they don't have a reason to fear it.” Mihoshi nodded at Sora, “She wouldn't want to see you die, because if she did that's just another part of her memory gone.” Mihoshi turned to begin walking out of the room, “You, me, Gebo, we have to stay alive for her sake, live our lives to the fullest with no regrets, that's what Angelique would want.” Mihoshi raised her hand into the air, “Good night Sora, I'm going to head home and turn in for the night.”

As Mihoshi left the room, many other mages of Fairy Tail intended on heading home in order to rest, the next few days would be spent solely on fixing the guild up, and for that the mages needed to gather materials. By the early morning hours Isham had already been up and at work, figuring out where to go to gather required materials, and wondering who would be willing to take up the missions he had created. Isham planned on rebuilding the guild in a different style this time around, a building that would be much sturdier, so that a couple of explosions couldn't bring it down. Isham looked out his window, and noticed that he had already spent three hours getting everything together, he could finally see the sun beginning to rise in the window of his home which happened to be not too far behind the guild building, but far enough away to not be damaged by the collapse. The next day had started, and soon the mages of Fairy Tail would be filing in for work.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 29, 2011)

Domu 
Guild

The explosion never hit Domu or the small winged creatures. Domu merely walked off leaving the exceed to the medical staff.

Fairy Tail had won.
----------------

Next day

Domu awoke in the guild surrounded by the rubble. 

When your home is the guild having it destroyed is a little inconvenient. 

Debris was spewed everywhere and Domu made his way to through it to the bar where he had seen the barmaid. Moving to talk to his friend he sat upon a pile of rubble as a substitute for a bar stool.

"Ahhh, Asuka can I have a word" mumbled the big man.

"Domu!!, We never had a chance to talk after you got back. You were hurt; are you alright?" ranted the energetic woman.

"Yeah I'm fine, a little luck and a little quick thinking kept me in pretty good shape." Domu bragged  

"And the bandages and glimmering?" Asuka demanded

"Nothing much I dealt with most of it on my own and Aisawa took care of the rest, I was fine really" he quivered defensively.

"So....., I don't really have the time to chat as we usually do I just need my sandals back."

Asuka was annoyed with Domu's usual secretive nature and just looked past him.

Domu, figured that he could bribe her and maybe get some leeway.

"I'll trade you for my helmet. Makes a great bowl. Solid Bronze?"

"Gross" the bartender barked.

"Ummmmmm" Domu pondered.

Activating his exquip he brought out some more items to barter.

"How about some booze, bar's need booze and this is the good stuff?" 

Asuka looked more closely at the large man's liquor. "Wow, this really is the good stuff. This Rye isn't even made anymore and the vodka isn't even brewed in Foire!"

"So one of each and I can get my sandals and be on my way?" Domu inquired with hope.

Asuka was quick to catch this. "On your way? are you going back? Alone?"

"Nnn, No of course not I will get help this time and get all that safety stuff but I have to go back you see. I made a promise." Domu admitted

"A promise?"

"Yeah I'll tell you all about it"
------------------------

Domu having told his story, probably revealing more about what he had experience then what he had told his guild mates or even Cee. 

After receiving a hug from Asuka, Domu faced his biggest hurdle to returning to his mission.

"Master. I request you allow me to return to my previous mission as soon as possible" 

----------------------------------------------

Team Neko-death

Team Neko-death had awakened to a warm hospital bed. Kinda annoyed at being grouped with the young-uns Grayfield left the bed and went for a walk.

It was odd even though there were Fairy Tail mages everywhere no one gave him much grief or harassed him like he thought a conquered soldier would be exposed to after such an event.

The tubby cat decided to give himself a little energy to think with and hit up the nearby mess and made himself a plate.

'What to do now' he thought

'Where do we go'

Cleaning up his plate he went for a walk through Magnolia and was impressed at how fast the town and the people where recovering.

Coming to a battlefield of the past.

Fairy Tail Guild Headquarters.

---------------
Entering the guild he found one of the man he needed to talk to and bowed his head in reverence. 

"Thank you for protecting me and my kin" 

The large man just smiled and patted his head.

"Sure thing kitty." Domu replied with a smile

'I don't think I like that man' Grayfield thought as he approached his primary reason for entering hostile territory.

"Master Isham. I know this is a bad time and possibly a bit rude considering the circumstances, but, could Ned and Cerceil please join this Guild." 

"Our loyalty to Raidon was only formal and those two need a place to safely do missions from."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 1, 2011)

*Problems Arise*

?Maaaan, I feel great.? Drakor stretched out his arms after awakening from a good night's sleep, since they hadn't gotten enough time to rebuild their house yet, Drakor and Karina had to spend one more night at Jack's place, although the Plasma Dragon Slayer didn't seem to mind, ?Yesterday was a nice change of pace, but now I'm ready to going beat the crap out of a new mission!?

?Glad to see someone's awake.? Karina smiled as she walked into the room, ?I had just come in here to get you awake, it's morning and the master will be expecting us soon.?

?Right!? Drakor slammed his fists together, ?Now let's do something about breakfast before we head on up to the guild.?

?Sure thing.? Karina stepped aside with her hand held outward towards the door, ?I couldn't find Jack in this maze, so you'll have to be the one to lead me to the kitchen.?

------------------------------

?Hmm?? Isham turned around expecting to see a person, but instead all he got was a cat, that happened to be able to stand on two feet and could talk, ?Ooh! You're that cat I saw from before, the one amongst the group casting the illusion, right?? Isham smiled at the cat, ?Of course you can join the guild, speaking of which there are still a couple of more formalities I need to deal with regarding members joining.? Isham narrowed his eyes, ?Before that though, I have some terrible news I need to deliver, I hope she arrives soon.?

?Some terrible news?? Serena questioned, having already arrived at the guild pretty swiftly, she just picked up breakfast on the go, ?What happened??

?There is a member of this guild who has relatives rather close to it.? Isham sighed, ?One of them has come down with an unknown illness, and I feel he may not make it through alive.?

?That's horrible!? Serena's eyes widened, ?Which member of the guild is it??

?It's Karina.? Isham sighed, elicting further shock from Serena, ?Her father is the one who's been affected by it, and I can't imagine how she'll take the news.?​


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 1, 2011)

Jack-

*"Nnnngggghhhhhh~" *Jack stretched as he got out of his bed.* "Good sleep." *He thought to himself, it was two days after the battle with Phantom lord and he'd been living with Karina and Drakor, which wasn't that bad. Jack left the bedroom after tossing on some shorts and a tank top. His goal was the power system of his house. Past the first floor gym, he made his way into a small room. Inside was a lacirama with many tubes exiting out of the base. *"Time to power the house up."* Jack places his hand on the lacrima and closes his eyes. 

*"NnnnnGRAH!*" A blast of plasma illuminates the lacrima, sending waves of energy throughout the entire house. *"That should last a couple days."* He nodded, heading for the gym this time.* "I'll just do a couple sets then i'll head up stairs." *He sat down at one of the benches and lifted the weights. *"200 pounds... should be good enough."* He thought to himself.

______________

Sora--

"Ah, Much better." Sora leaped out of bed and stretched, he'd finally recovered all of his magic. "It took a while this time... possibly because of that jupiter cannon." He chuckled to himself. Sora tossed on one of his shirts and a pair of his pants. Mihoshi had been kind enough to bring some of his clothes over from his place to Angelique's. "Gebo's been gone since i came here... i wonder where he went." Sora rubbed his chin. "Oh well."

Sora had taken the time to look over some of the old pictures of him and Angelique... He'd missed her... More than anything, he'd missed her... "If only you were still here..." He smiled, placing his hand on the picture, his finger gently tracing Angelique's face. "I'll protect this guild, for you." 

With that, he headed out of the room. He'd decided to skip breakfast, Isham had wanted to speak with him as soon as he was back to full health. "I wonder what it's about." Sora smiled, he'd been resting in that house for two days now, it would be nice to get outside and walk. 

Sora felt the sun on his skin, his buttoned shirt was unfastened, flowing freely in the wind, revealing his chest and stomach. "Ah.. the sun is nice." He laughed, the void in his heart was filled so completely... He'd be happy to just lay in the sun... But, there was no time for that now. Sora made his way to the destroyed guild and waved to Isham. "Greetings master." He smiled, The PL mark that was on Sora's neck had vanished after he'd been hit by the cannon. Now, he was awaiting the right to have his FT symbol put on.

_________________________

Regis-

"Let's see, Thunder Lacrima, Fire Lacrima, Ice Lacrima, Water Lacrima, Wind Lacrima, a metal rod, wooden stick." Regis nodded. "That should be all the supplies i'll need for my solo mission... Jason's out for the count and i can't seem to find Lacey." He grumbled. "Well... you know what they say Regis... If you want something done right, you gotta do it yourself!" He nodded. "It's a good thing too, this mission is right up my ally." Regis held up a poster. "Wanted! Puppeteer!" Regis smirked. "It's all turning up Regis!" 

__________________________

Gebo-

"Shadow fist!" Gebo punches forward, sending a black fist into a tree, shattering through it. "Shadow blade!" Swinging his arm, Gebo cuts through three more trees. "Shadow blade, Rainfall!" Gebo unleashes a rain of blades into the trees. "Shadow Horde!" The shadows transform into twenty knights, rushing through the fallen trunks and cutting them into timber. "I'm not strong enough yet." He thinks to himself, sweat pouring down his brow. "I need to be stronger!" Around Gebo, hundreds of planks of wood rest in neat piles. He'd been practicing for two days, cutting the trees down, cutting them into pillars, planks, all sorts of different kinds of supplies. 

He'd deliver this timber to the guild members, allow them to rebuild the guild and their houses. But for now, he would train. He would train until his magic was zero. He would keep going, forcing his magic pool to increase even if it killed him. "I can't ever let master be harmed again. I can never let this happen again. I will become stronger."


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 1, 2011)

*Van & Staz*

"This is great! we had some free days and now is time to get to work"he said as soon as he woke up on the floor, he and Staz remembered that some of the apartments where they stayed before the attack of Phantom Lord were still there, that should be enough to pass some time there and probably stay there for the time being, Van even brought Namie from Lacey?s house to the apartments.

"Hell yeah!!! I?m completely fine now, i can do a shitload of work today!"the hyperactive ice mage shouted out this time starting to pt on the clothes he uses to wear, those white and blue clothes that he likes so much."You sure are a noisy one, at least the apartment is big enough for the three of us to stay"the blond mage said relieved that now they had somewhere to stay"Still I?m getting another one, ya know the one that is near by. I don?t think you sleeping on the floor every night is fair at all"he said.

"Hey you two, stop chitchatting and come, the breakfast is on the table"the voice of Van?s young sister called them"let?s eat before we leave, we need to work hard from today onward".


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 1, 2011)

Jason- The mind of a drunkard, Part 2

  Jason had been out of it for two days, after using an attack he promised Gebo to never use again? The attack that started all of Jason?s recent troubles? His mind had been cloudy the past two days, he?d been stuck in a limbo. Floating in the middle of an ethereal plane was this heaven or hell? maybe Jason had truly died and he was stuck in Limbo now? He?d chosen life before, Chosen to continue pushing forward? maybe his parents were no longer looking for him. Why should they, why should they keep searching for him?  

  ?Son.? Jason?s eyes shoot open; he?s a child once more, standing in the middle of the woods with his father. ?It?s very important you pay attention!?  Jason nodded as his father, a man of great stature stood before him. He looked much like current Jason did, though his body was far better toned and battle scared. ?You are practicing with Alcohol, so I want you to NOT drink any alright?? Jason nodded. ?Alright, I?ll show you a single attack today. You?re job will be to try and copy it, got it?? ?Yes!? Jason nodded. 

  His father smiled at him. ?Jug of the Alcohol God!? Jason?s father takes a swig of Alcohol and releases a blast of liquid from his mouth, slicing down seven trees in an instant. ?I took it easy because I want you to copy it. When you can take down seven trees, we?ll move onto the next one. Got it?? Jason nodded. ?Yes!? Jason?s eyes close once more, its several weeks later. ?I see you finally mastered the attack. Shall we move on?? Jason nodded, though he looked exhausted.  ?This next one is a very powerful spell. I want you to be careful when you use it. It is the hammer of the alcohol god. It?s something passed down through our family. Your brother and sister are unable to learn the magic that you and I use Jason, So I?m counting on you.? Jason nods once more.

  ?This attack used to take everything I had when I was young. So you won?t be a master of it quickly.? His father held out his hand and released an incredible burst of magic. Jason?s eyes widened, he could feel his father?s energy coursing past his body.  The amount of magical power he had? it was incredible. ?Hammer of the Alcohol God!? the attack fires off in an instant, Jason go speechless. The twenty trees that were left behind the house had been erased. ?When you can perform that attack, you will be ready for me to pass on all of my knowledge to you.? 

  Months passed in an instant, Jason lay on the floor, his body shaking. ?JASON!!!? His father shouts, rushing over to his son?s side. ?Jason!  What did you do!??  Jason smiled at his father. ?I? copied it dad?? With those words, Jason fell unconscious? During these months, Jason?s brother and Sister were practicing their magic; To create and grow trees was nothing to them. That is how the family was trained. Jason and his father would destroy them, his brother and sister would make them. To allow Jason this chance to copy the attack. His father had them create many trees. He looked up, where there were once forty trees, there was nothing? ?What power?? 

  Jason awakes, He?d been asleep for a month, He exits his room and sits at the table, his family were gone. He wasn?t sure where they were.  ?Dad?? Sister? Brother? Mama?? Jason looks around after shaking of the grogginess. He looks outside to see his parents and siblings standing by the field where the trees once were. ?I still don?t believe it.? His father comments. ?I.. I couldn?t do this when I was a child? But he, He perfectly copied the attack and doubled my damage?? His father shook his head. ?It shouldn?t be possible.? 

??? Jason looked down, hearing his father?s words? he didn?t seem proud? he seemed afraid. ?What will you do?? His mother asked, placing her hand on his father?s shoulder. ?I?ll postpone the transfer for now? He?s too young and too strong to know the truth.?  Weeks pass, Jason and his father stand outside. His father stands silently, observing his son. ?Jason. Hold out your hands.? Jason nods and holds out both hands to his father. ?I?m going to place something on your wrists, is that fine?? Jason nods. ?These are spells Jason, very powerful spells. ? His father grips Jason?s wrists; a powerful surge of magic surrounds them. Arcane runes begin to twirl through the air, surrounding the two in a whirlwind. 

  The runes close in, moving further and further in until they begin to twirl around both of Jason?s wrists. The runes expand outward before collapsing in. forming two small circles around Jason?s wrists. ?I have completed the Transfer. But I?ve done it in my own way.? Jason tilted his head, confused. ?You have my entire knowledge son.? He smiled. ?But you won?t be able to use it? not yet.? He smiled at pat Jason on the head. ?One day, you?ll find out how to unlock it. And on that day, I hope you are mature enough to handle it.? 



If only his father had waited on the transfer for one more night... if only his mother, brother and sister hadn't decided to rebuild the training grounds... perhaps, the event of that night... would have been different... Jason's mind swirls again as the sands of time and his memories move forward a few hours....


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 1, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Jack-
> 
> *"Nnnngggghhhhhh~" *Jack stretched as he got out of his bed.* "Good sleep." *He thought to himself, it was two days after the battle with Phantom lord and he'd been living with Karina and Drakor, which wasn't that bad. Jack left the bedroom after tossing on some shorts and a tank top. His goal was the power system of his house. Past the first floor gym, he made his way into a small room. Inside was a lacirama with many tubes exiting out of the base. *"Time to power the house up."* Jack places his hand on the lacrima and closes his eyes.
> 
> *"NnnnnGRAH!*" A blast of plasma illuminates the lacrima, sending waves of energy throughout the entire house. *"That should last a couple days."* He nodded, heading for the gym this time.* "I'll just do a couple sets then i'll head up stairs." *He sat down at one of the benches and lifted the weights. *"200 pounds... should be good enough."* He thought to himself.



?Why isn't this stove working?? Drakor pouted to himself as Karina attempted to get the bloody thing started, ?So much for a house built underground, it doesn't even have consistent power, everything in here is just for decorative purposes.?

?Now now..? Karina laughed nervously, ?I highly doubt Jack would live in a house where he couldn't at least cook, after all if he's anything like you, he still survives off ordinary food despite being a Dragon Slayer.?

?Sometimes I wish I could just live off eating iron.? Drakor sighed, ?Well while you fiddle with that let's see what we've got in here.? Drakor walks over to the freezer and opened it up, ?Huh?? Drakor pulled out a full thing of meat out of the freezer, and he sniffed it, ?This smells like wolf meat.?

?W-Wolf Meat?? Karina asked while fiddling with the stove, ?You mean he actually goes out and gathers his own food??

?Not just that, this isn't just your run of the mill ordinary wolf meat either.? Drakor smirked, ?He's been hunting Ebon Wolves.?

?Ebon Wolves?? Karina raised an eyebrow, ?I've worked with animals before, but I've never seen or heard of one of those.?

?That's because you wouldn't find them on a farm.? Drakor slammed the meat down onto the kitchen counter, ?This is obviously the meat of a pup, which means it's nothing special, and we might as well just cook it to eat it, but if it had been the meat of an adult, I'd be tempted to steal it, and wondering why Jack isn't already an S-Class Mage.?

?S-Class?!? Karina turned around to look at Drakor, ?Explain yourself, what do you mean by you would wonder why he's not already an S-Class Mage?!?

?Ebon Wolves are known for their extreme magical power despite being animals, I tried hunting an adult one once.? Drakor grinned at the surprised look on Karina's face, ?Mihoshi ended up having to save me from it, they're an incredibly powerful breed of magical wolves, and their meat sells for a ton, not just for it's rarity, but because it's magical properties allows people to be able to stay awake for days, effectively turning mages into super mages who can do mission after mission and rack up tons of cash.?

?You.. you actually tried hunting an adult one..? Karina gulped, before she could say more something caught her attention, something that made a blast like noise, ?What was that?? Karina raised an eyebrow, and suddenly as she looked at the walls to the kitchen, it almost seemed like the whole house came alive, lights zipped through the walls, and seemed to be heading towards certain appliances, as soon as one of the lights got to the stove it seemed to start up almost instantly, ?The stove is working?!?

?Oh right, I forgot about that.? Drakor slammed his head onto the nearby counter, ?Jack just explained this to me yesterday, the whole house runs on his own Plasma.?

?It runs on his own Plasma?!? Karina's eyes widened, ?Wait a second that means he doesn't pay for any sort of rent..? Karina allowed a devious smile to cross her face, ?Drakor we're moving into this house.?

?Erm.. I'm not sure Jack would like that idea much..? Drakor sweat dropped, ?Besides do you really want to live underground for the rest of your life??



> Sora--
> 
> Sora felt the sun on his skin, his buttoned shirt was unfastened, flowing freely in the wind, revealing his chest and stomach. "Ah.. the sun is nice." He laughed, the void in his heart was filled so completely... He'd be happy to just lay in the sun... But, there was no time for that now. Sora made his way to the destroyed guild and waved to Isham. "Greetings master." He smiled, The PL mark that was on Sora's neck had vanished after he'd been hit by the cannon. Now, he was awaiting the right to have his FT symbol put on.


?Hmm?? Isham turned to see Sora standing behind him, ?Oh yes, you're Sora, the one I heard a lot about from Mihoshi.? Isham smirked at the man, ?She deems you worthy to be an S-Class Mage, so I have just the mission for you, this one just came in today actually, and only an S-Class Mage is capable of handling it.? Isham walked around to the back of the mission board, pulling the paper off of it, and walking back around to Sora, ?I have to warn you though, this mission will be difficult not necessarily because of who you're fighting, but because of where it's taking you.? Isham handed the paper over to Sora in order to allow him to read the mission carefully. Isham nodded to himself when he saw the look of surprised come across Sora's face as he got to the location of where the mission would be held.

?Raidon found you there, didn't he? I often heard that he traveled to that place, so that's why this specific mission I picked for you.? Isham turned around to look at the mission board, ?I don't know what your past was in that place, you don't have to explain the story to me either, all I know is that it must have been something painful for you to end up there at a young age.? Isham sighed, ?In order to be worthy of an S-Class Mage, you must not only be able to face your fears, but you must also know when to not let them control you.? Isham turned around, motioning for Asuka to head over to them, "Now then, before you make a decision, there is still one last matter of business to attend to, where would you like your Fairy Tail mark to be placed?" Isham smiled at the man, "Also, I'm sure if Angelique were alive today, she would be proud of you right now for doing what you did back there."


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 1, 2011)

*Van & Staz*

" We?re leaving Namie, be careful okay?" fairy tail?s wind mage said opening the door and going out of the apartment"yeah! see ya later Namie"Staz said this time running out and following Van who was already walking."Don?t worry and see you late, be careful as well you two"the little girl said waving goodbye to both mages who were already excited for the idea of starting to rebuild the guild or take some mission.

"then then, what will you do?"the hyperactive blue-haired guy asked while walking, his arms behind his head as he walks"Not sure yet, i saw a couple of cool missions in the request board and I think the master was able to put?em safe on the replacement mission board  so if I?m lucky no one has taken any of them"he said adjusting his sunglasses with his right hand as his left is inside one of his pockets2What about you?".

"Isn?t it obvious? i will try to gather some underlings for my awesome team first!! hahaha"he said nad then laughed while a sweat drop appeared on Van?s head"/Underlings?/"he thought also wondering how much confidence the ice alchemist had in his power to go and say that mages of his level or maybe stronger were "underlings".

As soon as they arrived, Van went straight to the mission board while staz went running to the center. He looked around and noticed that there were enough members of the guild around. the boy took a deep breath and then shouted"Okay...WHO OF YOU WANNA FORM A TEAM WITH THE AWESOME ME!!!!??"


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 1, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?Hmm?? Isham turned to see Sora standing behind him, ?Oh yes, you're Sora, the one I heard a lot about from Mihoshi.? Isham smirked at the man, ?She deems you worthy to be an S-Class Mage, so I have just the mission for you, this one just came in today actually, and only an S-Class Mage is capable of handling it.? Isham walked around to the back of the mission board, pulling the paper off of it, and walking back around to Sora, ?I have to warn you though, this mission will be difficult not necessarily because of who you're fighting, but because of where it's taking you.? Isham handed the paper over to Sora in order to allow him to read the mission carefully. Isham nodded to himself when he saw the look of surprised come across Sora's face as he got to the location of where the mission would be held.
> 
> ?Raidon found you there, didn't he? I often heard that he traveled to that place, so that's why this specific mission I picked for you.? Isham turned around to look at the mission board, ?I don't know what your past was in that place, you don't have to explain the story to me either, all I know is that it must have been something painful for you to end up there at a young age.? Isham sighed, ?In order to be worthy of an S-Class Mage, you must not only be able to face your fears, but you must also know when to not let them control you.? Isham turned around, motioning for Asuka to head over to them, "Now then, before you make a decision, there is still one last matter of business to attend to, where would you like your Fairy Tail mark to be placed?" Isham smiled at the man, "Also, I'm sure if Angelique were alive today, she would be proud of you right now for doing what you did back there."



"The lawless land huh." Sora took the paper from Isham and gave it a look. The reward was quite high... This would be good for him. "Angelique's was on her left shoulder, so that's where i'll put mine." Sora pulled his shirt down his left shoulder to allow Asuka to place the Fairy Tail symbol there. "Thank you." Sora smiled at Asuka, she just nodded back at him before stepping away. "Thank you master. I'll take this mission with pride." He nodded to Isham and turned his back, stepping away from them slowly. "Watch over me Angelique." Sora threw his right hand into the air, Throwing up his index finger and thumb.

----- The Train Station ------

"This seems to be my seat." Sora sat down, looking up to see who he was seated near. "Ah, Hello Regis." Sora smiled. "W...What the hell!? Why am i seated next to you!?" Regis growled. "Oh? still upset over that battle? No hard feelings." Sora waved it off. "Oi! That's..." Regis grumbled, gripping his seat. "Just don't bother me. I'm on a mission." Sora nodded. "As am i." Regis narrowed his brow and turned his head to Sora. "What kind of mission are you on?" Sora smiled at the mage. "I'm going to the lawless land." The last two words sent a shiver down Regis's spine... "The lawless land... " 

Regis could feel his body freeze, he wanted to speak but was unable too. "Why.... why would you go there... that place, it's death..." Sora smiled at the comment and turned to look out the window as the train took off. "I grew up there... That lawless land."  Regis gulped, that was why Sora was so powerful... to be able to survive the lawless land.... "You... You ok with going back there?" He asked. "It'll be painful." Sora responded. "But, pain lets me know, i have a heart after-all."

"I can understand that." Regis responded. Both men looked out the window, watching the world roll by them. "I can understand that really well." He sighed. "We all have painful pasts. Some of us let them control them... others control the past. But everyone carries a burden. That is Fairy Tail, isn't it?" Regis nodded. "Yeah... that's fairy tail."


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 2, 2011)

*The Call For A Team!​*
May was surrounded by rubble as she sat on a bench that had been placed amongst the destroyed guild. Strapped to her back was a new sword, one which she had taken from a girl known as Lorena, a Phantom Lord mage. Assuming she didn't die of blood loss, she probably was imprisoned by the magic council. "If she's alive I can ask her more about this Kyoraku person." May thought, hand on her chin as she tapped her fingers repeatedly trying to think. It was strange to see May in such deep thought and she even ignored the glass of acholo next to her. "This is pointless.... why am I even taken what she said seriously!?" She said, standing up and slamming her fists into the bench. This was really getting to her. May then looked around at the guild. A little work had been done, but there was still more to be done.

 "I should be focusing on the guild..." She muttered. Suddenly, someone started screaming at the top of their lungs. "Who the hell!" She thought, whipping around to see a young blue-haired mage with his foot on a crate. "Okay...WHO OF YOU WANNA FORM A TEAM WITH THE AWESOME ME!!!!??"

Although May found this guy's presence annoying, it kind of made her smile. Smirking, she shakes her head. "What kind of idiot would you have to be to join an idiot like that..." She muttered. Once she thought about it though, she was reminded of what a certain person had said to her when they got back from the attack on Phantom Lord. A smiling indigo-haired woman appears in her mind as she went back to that day...

_May trudged along, walking on a path back to Fairy Tail. She didn't expect much when she got back there. Their home had been destroyed and even though they had won, the only waiting for them was rubble. With these sorrowful thoughts in her head, along with the information Lorena had told her, May had a very large frown on her face. She was also extremely tired, her magical energy still not having returned. "I need a drink..." She muttered. "Perhaps, a drink isn't the only thing you need?" A bubbly voice said, filled with optimism and innocence. May turned around to see Asuka, the barmaid of Fairy Tail standing there. Although she had only been in the guild for a while, Asuka and May were well accustomed to each other, due to the fact that May made it a habit to visit the bar every day. 

"Yeah, what of it?" She responded, in a rather annoyed tone, which was strange since she usually was very nice to May.

"You seem to be in a bad mood, May-san... When we get back to the guild, I'll serve you a drink!" She told May. "And... Maybe a team can help you with your troubles as well, May-san?" _

May grinned at these kind words from the Barmaid. She looked down at the beer mug next to her. Asuka had indeed served that drink. So maybe she should follow her other suggestion. Even though she joined Fairy Tail, May had never been really good with teams. She was slightly scared and nervous and at the same time, curious to what adventures they could on. Shrugging her shoulders, "Ah, what the hell!" May said, slamming her mug down so that everyone could notice her. She pointed her sword at him and sips a little from the acholol, something that causes a gasp amongst the mages of Fairy Tail. It was well known what happened when May drunk even a little acholol.

 "I'll join your team, blue-haired guy!" She shouted out.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 3, 2011)

*Don't Shoulder This Alone*
"_*After losing her mother... Karina faces the worse possible situation.. with some help from a friend of course!!*_"​
?So I wonder what kinda mission we're going on today.? Drakor sighed, ?No doubt it will be some boring mission.? Drakor watched as Karina looked over the mission board, and he crossed his arms over his chest with a sigh, ?That's life I suppose, as a team you have to let the other member take turns on picking out the mission.? Drakor raised an eyebrow as he noticed that Isham suddenly approached Karina as she looked at the message board, ?The old man? What's he on about?? Drakor watched as the Master got Karina's attention, and seemed to shake his head at the mission she took, then he started to speaking to her, Drakor couldn't overhear what they were saying though, however when he finished Karina's eyes had gone wide, and her skin seemed to have become paler than it was previously, ?What did he just tell her?!?


 ?You're... saying that my father is...? Karina gaped as Isham nodded at her, ?No... that can't be right...? Karina looked down at the necklace she had been given, a gift from her mother that she always kept with her, she gripped it in her hand, ?My father.. can't be.. dying..? Karina managed to choke out.

?That's all the information the caretaker of the mansion was able to give me.? Isham looked away from the girl, ?He's come down with an unknown illness, and there's a good chance he might not make it out of this alive.? Isham sighed, ?I wish I could do something for him, but I'm afraid there is nothing I can do, you should go to him, your father needs you more than anyone right now. I'll take care of paying for your rent this month.? Isham walked away from Karina, ?_Lillian, how would you handle this situation in place of your daughter?_?

Karina grit her teeth as she thought back to all the things her father had done for her after her mother passed away, anything she wanted he used his money to buy, but more importantly than that, despite being so busy he never ignored her, he always took some time of his schedule each day to spend with her. One day she asked him why he did that, when he had so much left to do in the day, and she remembered the smile he gave her as he answered the question.

_?Your mother would never forgive me if I didn't raise you the way a father should.? He laughed, ?I could see the look of anger on her face now, I wouldn't know what to say to her if we finally meet again after I die.?_

Karina turned around and took off running towards the train station. ?Oi wait!? She heard Drakor call in the background, but she couldn't wait, not for him nor anyone else who wanted her to wait. Her father was in bed and dying, when only a few years prior he had been perfectly healthy without a sign in the world that things would turn out like this. How many more family members did this life have to take from her before she could finally learn to be happy?! First her mother, and now her father, was she destined to end up with no remaining family at the end of this nightmare?! Karina finally came to a breathless stop in front of the train station, and as she caught her breath, she could hear the sound steps of Drakor approaching her.

?Karina, what the hell happened back there?? Drakor asked as he looked at the now obviously broken girl, ?What did the old man say to you?!?

?He was visited by someone from my home.? Karina stated flatly, with almost no emotion in her voice, ?They told him that my father had come down with an unknown illness, right now they have him in bed.. but with each passing day.. the situation looks more hopeless.? Drakor's eyes widened, ?He's going to die.. Drakor, the last remaining family member in my life is going to pass away, and for all they know it could happen before I even make it home..?

?Karina I..? Drakor started, however the Celestial Spirit Mage cut him off before he could continue speaking.

?No! You need to stay here!? Drakor could see the tears coming down the girl's face as she turned to look at him, ?Fairy Tail needs you to help protect it, I'll go alone and..?

Drakor gripped Karina by her hand, and pulled the girl to him, ?I knew your mother once, I made a promise to her, remember?? Karina's eyes widened, ?It's my job to protect you, so I can't leave your side no matter what, and besides this is your family after all.? Drakor smiled at Karina, ?These kind of burdens are best shared with friends, there's no reason for you to shoulder this all by yourself.?

?Drakor..? Karina looked up at the man she considered a true friend, no actually that wouldn't be the correct term for her to describe him as, Drakor seemed more like an older brother to her, one who was trying to look out and care for his younger sister, she could see the warm smile on his face, an inviting smile that told her she didn't need to explain this whole thing to him, he was willing to help even though he didn't have all the details, ?_You're always like this._? Karina thought to herself, allowing a faint smile to show through the tears.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 3, 2011)

*Van*

The wind mage was in front of the emergency mission board, a hand on his chin as he was slowly and carefully examining the bunch of requests placed there. A couple of those requests seemed to be for a S-class mage though he wouldn?t mind taking them but better take something different to not get in troubles."C?mmon there has to be an exciting one!"he said searching again among the missions.

He turned immediately when he heard that may would be joining Staz, at that rate that team would be filled with trouble makers. He smiled anyway, at least his friend was starting to move already.

After some seconds he found a request that called his attention"Get rid of this... ?"he said looking what the request had written a lot "please" and "hurry" were written there but"it doesn?t say what I have to get rid of"he said kinda confused. While he was thinking about taking it or not Asuka went close to him"Van? Do you have any problem? you look confused"the barmaid asked though the blond just shook his head before answering, "No, well you see this mission is strange"he told her showing the paper to the girl"That one arrived yesterday, I have no details about it neither"she stated returning the request to Van and starting to think as well.

"it doesn?t look like a joke but it is also strange"it didn?t matter how you look at that mission, it was a mysterious one. "may I ask for a favor"she told him, Van just nodded in silence though actually it wasn?t as if there were a lot of guys in the guild who could reject a request from Asuka"Can you go and investigate what is all this about?"she asked, Van smiled a little in the end there was no other mission more interesting"yeah, i think i will be going now"he replied and then started to walk"See ya later"he said but before he could leave from the terrain of the guild he turned to see Staz and May"Hey Staz! Don?t go loafing around all the day you need to get to work as well"with that he left.
---------------------------------------------------
*Staz*

He turned immediately as soon as May said she would be joining his team, a big smile appeared in his face as he started to laugh immediately"Great! Underling #1 acquired!! hahahaha!!!"he shouted out loud, yeah he was an idiot.Though he didn?t have time to keep laughing because Van just told him that he should get to work soon"Damn it, I know that already!"he tol Van but the guy was already gone.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 10, 2011)

The sands of time swirl around a young Jason, he throws his hands out... Knowing what happens next he wants to live in peace once more. To see his father as he was... Jason doesn't wish to relive the next few hours of his life. But the sands of time and the turbulence of our own minds are fickle and unforgiving. You might not wish to remember what has happened, you might wish to bury the event deep within your soul. But it always comes back, reveals itself in a time when you wish you could just remember when you were safe...

During the night, Jason was sleeping in his bed. He was comfortable there. It was comfortable... He could hear his older brother laughing with his mother and father as he slept. It was peaceful... But the events that Jason did not see, the ones leading up to it... 


---- Elsewhere within Jason's past-

"Sir, We've found them. The holders of that magic." A young red haired woman stands before a fairly young man. Next to him is a small lizard like creature, its long and slender body wrapping around the mans wrist. "Send the team, I want him brought to me." The man sat in shadow, covering his face. There was a single light behind him, cast upon a flag bearing a symbol. A black sun with a crown in the center... They were the dark guild, Phantom Sun and he was there leader... The Black King.

---- Jason's House

Jason and his youngest sister had finally been asleep for a while. Jason's older brother had just been sent to bed when his father and mother sat at the table. "You sealed your sons own power... Why would you do that?" His mother asked. "It needed to be done. He'd end up destroying himself if i didn't." Jason's mother shook her head. "It had yet to be seen. We should have given him one more chance." Jason's father sighed. "When the time comes, All my knowledge will be his. That is the time when he'll be strong enough to withstand his own power... Both emotionally and physically." 

BOOOOOOOOOM

Outside the house----

"So this is the village?" Two mages stood at the edge of a hill, overlooking the small town that Jason and his family lived in. "Aye, So the boss says." On both of their necks is a number, the first bears a 2 the other, 19. "Well then, I suppose we should get moving eh?" 2 spoke, letting out a slight sigh. "Aye." 19 responded, leaping off the hill. "She's so energetic that one." 2 spoke sarcastically. 

The pair enter the village, greeted by an interesting sight. The entire village had gathered before them. "Hello!" 2 spoke, stepping forward onto the stone road of the village. "You all seem to be in high spirits. Is there a celebration in town tonight?" He smiled. "You can't fool me boy!" An elderly man stepped forward, his body hunched over, supported by a cane. "I can sense the evil aura coming from you. Did you think entering a village of light you wouldn't be sensed!?" 

2 smirked. "A village of light huh...? From what i hear, there is a demon amongst you." 2 raised his hands into the air. "But, I suppose, I'll give myself up peacefully. What about you?" He turned to 19, her eyes flashed red from under her hood. "Ah, i don't think she's going to be going as easy... Sorry." A flash of light engulfed the area, followed by a massive explosion.

----- Jason's home

"An explosion?" Jason's father leaped out of his chair and headed for the door. "Get the kids to safety! I'll handle this!" Jason's mother nodded, rushing towards the bedroom of the eldest child first. Jason's father bursts out of the door, the entire village before him ablaze. "What the hell is going on!?" Jason's father looks around, noting two people in cloaks. "Sorry." 2 states, waving his hands. "Sometimes she gets a little carried away... You know how women are."

Jason's father eyes them, anger swelling in his body. "So, she did this?" 2 just nodded. "Yup. She's pretty strong." Jason's father vanished from their sight, reappearing before the woman. "Fist of the Alcohol God." A massive wave of Alcohol erupts from his hand, sending the woman crashing into a burning building, igniting the Alcohol. 

"Ooooh bad move." 2 chuckles. "She destroyed a village while you did nothing... why was it a bad move?" His father asks. "Well... You see. We of the Black Sun are sent in groups of two." Two smirked. "2 and 19. Stands for B and S. Black Sun." The mans arm shoots out and grabs Jason's father by the throat. "A black sun burns hotter than a red sun. So, the Black is the stronger of the two."

Jason's father tries to free himself, but to no avail, the man slowly crushes down on his windpipe. "You know, it's a shame, i can sense it from here... Her light has faded from this world. I'll have to respond in kind." CRACK!

Jason's House-

"Hurry! Get out of the house!" Jason's mother had managed to get his younger sister and older brother out of the house first, to help aid in any healing that would be needed. "Alright! I'm going back in for Jason, just get out of here, head to the woo-" SLAM!!! His mothers words were cut short by 2. The two children watched as their mother was pressed into the ground with enough force to crack it. 

"Oh? She died so quickly.... shame." The two children shook as he stood before them. "Neither of you are the one it seems." He sighed. "Yet, it seems there is one more. So, I won't be need-" BAM!!! A tree root comes from the ground and smacks his jaw. "Oh children... I wouldn't have done that...."

Jason's Room-

"Nnngh..." Jason rubbed his eyes as he awoke. The events from earlier had drained him of magic, but he didn't know why. He stepped outside of his room and looked around but saw nothing. "Mom... Dad?" Jason saw the front door open and rushed outside. The entire village was in flames, he could see no sign of anyone... nothing but fire... "Dad...?" Jason looked around and quickly rushed back into the house. The back door, they would have gone out the back. 

As Jason rushes outside he is stopped in his tracks. Four crosses were lined up in the backyard, each one held a member of his family... "Mother... Father... Brother... sister..." Jason's body shook, his heart stopped, his body turned cold. Time froze for this moment, nothing could be heard anymore. His body had simply shut down. "Beautiful isn't it?" 2's voice broke the silence. 

Jason turned to the man, tears welling in his eyes. "Who... You..." 2 smirked. "Yes, it was me Jason." He stepped forward towards the bodies. "I didn't WANT to do it you know... But, well, I couldn't let them take you away. You're important you know that?" He turned to smile at Jason as he stepped towards his family. "Very important to some important people... I wonder why myself. But then, with how much effort these people put into protecting you..." 

2 threw his right arm out, it began to swell with magical energies. "I wanted to make sure you cut ties with them before i-" "BLADE OF THE ALCOHOL GOD!!!!!!" 2's eyes widened as he felt sharp pain run through his body, then nothing... "You.... BRAT!!!! YOU FUCKING BRAT!!!!" 2 grabbed his right shoulder, looking down at his severed right arm. "YOU CUT MY FUCKING ARM OFF YOU PIECE OF SHIT!!!!!!" 

Jason's body had moved on it's own, using the spell without even thinking. "Oh... You are lucky the boss would kill me if i killed you..." He growled. "So I wont kill you... But you and me kid... We're going to have some fun...." Jason shook as the man came closer to him. "I... I can't move..." Jason's eyes swelled with tears. "I can't save them.... I.... I.... I..." 

Everything Faded To Black.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 10, 2011)

*The Sorrowful Past*
"What once was.. can no longer be had.."












“Karina, wake up already, it's far too late for you to be sleeping.” The voice of a woman called, and Karina groggily began to open her eyes, light flooding them from the open window of her room, this routine had become common place between her and her mother Lillian.

“Gnngh, do you have to open the window every time, mom?” Karina sat up and rubbed her eyes, at this point in time she is twelve years of age, and currently her mother is teaching her about the magic she is hoping Karina will one day inherit from her, “What spirit am I learning about today?”

“Today I'm going to teach you what I know about the Celestial Spirit Aries, although I've never owned her key yet.” Lillian grinned at the girl, “First though, you need to come down and eat breakfast.”

“Okay!” Karina smiled at the prospect of eating a nice warm breakfast cooked by her mom, that had been one of the great things among the bond they had with each other, a bond that seemed almost inseparable to Karina at the time. Lillian was more than just a mother to Karina, she had also been her mentor, the one who prepared her for the magic she would eventually inherit from her. Karina owed everything she knew about her magic to her mother, who had spent hours on end teaching her not only about the spirits, but also the commands of how to summon them, what their specialties were thought to be both in and out of combat, and even what the basic contract would look like. Lillian had studied significantly about the magic she was using, because she wanted to further her goal to become the greatest Celestial Spirit Mage in the world.

---------------------

 “Do you really have to leave now?” Karina asked with a sigh welled up in her eyes, “I don't like it when you go on those missions, you always come back injured beyond what a normal person should be!”

“I appreciate that you're worried about me.” Lillian smiled as she ruffled the girl's hair, “I'll come back just like I always do though, this is how the life of a mage works, if we didn't attend our job then the world would be a much more cruel place.”












Karina watched as her mother once again headed off into the distance. She was going to return to Fairy Tail again, to go on another mission which would leave her horribly wounded, and the remainder of their family wondering if she would survive enough to make it back alive. Karina is now fifteen years old at the time, and they had been through this routine time and time again, but today seemed much different for some reason, she had a bad feeling about her mother, and Karina didn't like that fact one bit. Karina hadn't told her mother about the scary nightmare she had where her mother died horribly while returning home from a mission, because those kind of things were simply that, nightmares that never became a reality, or so she had convinced herself to believe anyways. This mission would end up proving her wrong in every possible way, nightmares can become a reality all too quickly, and only two days after she had left for the mission, while attempting to return back home her cart came under attack by a Dark Guild known only as Legion. Lillian had been unable to defend herself against the master of the Guild, who's name is currently not known as they shrouded themselves completely in mystery.

---------------------------












 “Mother?!” Karina called out as she and her father made it to the cart, however only one sole survivor remained, and the look of horror on his face seemed to only confirm that the worse had happened, “What happened here?!”

“I.. I don't know..” The man looked up at Karina, eyes wide and skin as pale as a ghost, “I.. I was talking to Lillian.. and then suddenly she just... disappeared into thin air..”

“Disappeared?!” Her father asked with wide eyes, “What do you mean she just disappeared, people don't just disappear as simply as that!”

“Her body was bathed in some kind of light... and then she was just gone..” The man gasped out, it was obvious that he wouldn't last long without medical treatment, “I.. I can't explain what happened..”

“No.. this can't be happening..” Karina had found the spot where her mother had been laying, she could see the now dried up blood, along with the imprint her body had left behind, however nothing existed there now, it was as though her mother had suddenly been erased from the world completely, exactly as she feared what would happen in her nightmare, the woman lived on only in the memories of those who knew her, Karina could never see that smiling face again, and she pounded the ground with her fists, “It can't just end like this! I didn't even get to say goodbye! I didn't get to tell her how much I loved her! I didn't even get to thank her for everything she taught me!” Karina grit her teeth, tears running down her face, “She was suppose to pass her magic onto me when she returned from that mission..”

Her father walked towards the cart to grab whatever belongings had survived the attack, the cart had been wrecked, but it looked like most of Lillian's stuff managed to survive, “_Why did things have to end up this way?_” The man thought to himself in anguish, along the way he stepped on an object, and when he looked down he saw the Celestial Spirit Keys Lillian had, five of the Golden Keys in total and he remembered what Lillian told him to do in event that something like this had happened, “I_'m to send send Leo's key off to Fairy Tail until Karina is strong enough to use it, and give her Virgo, Aquarius, Taurus, and Cancer._” The man sighed to himself, “_I will comply with your wish Lillian, you would have wanted it that way._” He picked up the keys, and then headed over to the cart to grab the remainder of the items. For an entire year Lillian had not shown up at Fairy Tail, however not one member of the guild seemed to question her disappearance, of course this had been because a lot of influx of new members occurred in the time since her death, and those who did know her assumed that she had retired without telling anyone to live with her family, Lillian was that type of person after all.

--------------------------------












 Karina stood in front of the monument that had been erected in front of their home, it had been created in the form of the giant Celestial Spirit Key with the symbol of Aries on it, that had been the one spirit she always wanted to own, but had never been able to get her hands on it. To most people this might seem silly, but to Karina and her father it had more meaning that any other object in the entire world, it was one of the things that kept the memory of her mother close to them. In the days that followed since the death of her mother, Karina had lost all her drive to become a mage of any sort, in fact she had lost all her drive to do anything in the world, in fact this had been the first time in days she came out of her room for anything, but she had to see this memorial for herself, and it looked just as beautiful as she expected it to. Karina had become a hollow shell of her previous self, her eyes dull to the world around her, this had been the first and last time she would show emotion for a long while.  

Karina stood at the monument for hours, ignoring the calls for her to come inside, even as the sky began to cloud up, and a shower was obviously brewing, Karina didn't seem to care one bit, she just wanted to stay by this monument forever, it was the only thing in the world that allowed her to keep feelings. Unfortunately things are always too good to last, and eventually her father had forced her to come inside before she became sick. Karina immediately locked herself in her room, and didn't come out at the request of anything, her food had to be brought into the room, and she ate there in silence speaking to no one. Outside of this the only thing she would do is lay in her bed, it seemed like nothing would ever rouse the girl from her emotionless state ever again, and for months it seemed like she would be wallow in her own self pity forever. Her father found it pitiful to look at her, but he attepted to do what he could for the girl, and even he wasn't sure if Karina would ever be the sweet and innocent girl she had been in the past. The only certainty right now seemed to be that she would never shine again, Karina would forever be like a rose that had wilted because it could no longer receive nourishment.​


----------



## Wonder_Y (Aug 13, 2011)

Inside the ground squirming about was the Duke. He couldn't be seen above the surface and aside from general guesses Aki had no clue where he was.

[Wham!]

The Duke smashed his fist into Aki's shoulder. He slid several feet but somehow retained his footing. He'd barely had enough time to defend and if he hadn't he'd surely be on the ground unconscious by now.

Behind his ears, shivered his small amphibious friend with nervousness. Aki didn't blame him, he himself was a bit worried. Although he'd somehow managed to retain his focus.

It couldn't be helped, his sense of worry. The duke was physically very strong and he had the ability to cross vast distances in mere seconds. His was a great and very unique magic. On top of that, the few times that they did clash, Aki's bare gaurd was easily blown apart by The Dukes fist. He'd even slammed Aki against the estates entrance gate a few times.

Making matters worse. Earlier, The Duke had shown that he was armed. Aki knew it was certain, that his strength combined with his weaponry would really do major damage if he ever decided to get serious.

But Aki was not intimidated.

See, he'd noticed a pattern. Anytime that the duke would attack, it'd be an attack localized where Aki had been standing right before he dived. Aki had confirmed this time and time again. In fact, that was how he'd gotten his first set of injuries. Once he'd gotten the timing down, he began avoiding The Duke's attacks quite easily. 

No, that was not the only reason Aki had been able to dodge the Duke so well. There was something else besides reading The Dukes movements, most warriors with a solid degree of training could do that. There was something inborne in Aki's spirit, something that had begun to awaken. A sort of sixth sense that allowed him to physically experience The Duke's attack before they even occured. The experience was very faint and something Aki could just barely perceive. Thus it'd taken him a while to identify it. Though the duke had just simplified it as sensing "Murderous intent".

Whatever the case, The Duke, by this time, had grown greatly vexed and it was starting to show.

"Narrrgh!?!" let out The Duke. "Stop wiggling about, you worm! Stand still so I can hit you!"

"Nahaha" Pointed Anu. "Are you frustrated?" His face curled up in a really ugly expression "BaKa. Why would we ever do what you say?"

"Fufufu." The Duke snickered sinisterly, with half of him tucked safely beneath the ground. "Fools. Don't get too comfortable just because you've been able to dodge me a few times." He gazed at Aki, who returned a cool, steely gaze of his own. "For instances like this I have just the solution for measly pest like yourselves. You'll learn not to interfere with true love.!"

"Yipe!" Said Anu in immediate response, returning to his previous, albeit better known, cowardly self. 

His was response was due. The Duke showed how frightening he could be and teleported. That's what had to have happened. Because from the instant his head submerged beneath the ground to the instant he appeared from beneath the ground and savagely tossed Aki vertically into the air, there had only been a millisecond. It was clear he'd been hiding the full extent of his power.

"Fufufu. You thought I would waste all of my energy on a brat like you. That was a rather traigc mistake it would seem." He reached into his coat pocket, and this time he disregarded the knife and reached for a pistol. As he fell Aki began to through kicks in the air. "Come now, you've wasted enough of my time. Stop your feeble thrashing and meet your end."

"Where gonnaaa Die!?!?!?!?!" Screamed Anu hysterically. "What are we gonna do!?!?!? Are you listening, are you listening Aki !?!?!?......."

[Bang!]

Anu's screams where cut short, moreover the pistol had in fact been fired. Staring at the clouds above, Anu wondered if he was slowly ascending to heaven. 

"What?! Why aren't you dead." The Duke squinted his eyes and placed his large bulbous hand over his brow to get a better view. Underneath Aki's left foot was a small glowing green disk. It was clear and had cracked just a bit from where his bullet had made contact, it looked somewhat similar to glass. "Wass at? Wazzat, what are you standing on?"

Anu sighed in relief. Peering over Aki's head and looking down, he saw that they were roughly two stories in the air and The Duke looked rather tiny from where they were. He closed his eyes trying not to see anymore.

"A barrier."

".......!?"

"It's my own special brand of magic. I can create them with any part of my body so long as I have enough space to form a rotation."

"Why you." The Duke growled.

"The smaller they are, the more rotations I can make and the stronger they become. Strong enough even to stop a bullet. I call this magic "Void Seperance""

"Get down here!?!"

The duke shot again and again and again. Cracking the small barrier into several pieces and sending the duo careening downwards once more. He tried to finish them with one last shot, however, before he could Aki altered their course by kicking off a barrier. The duke continued to fire, meanwhile Aki continued to dodge, until finally. Before the Duke had knew it, Aki was there standing right before him.

"Cheeky brat. This doesn't change anything." The Duke began to descend, but before he could completley submerge he found himself stuck. 

"Wha waaa what did you do?"

"I created another barrier."

"But I'm stuck in it." He began to slam his fist into the barrier which had formed millimeters above the ground. "Don't bother, I've already layered that particular barrier twice as much as the one that stopped your bullet."

"How did you..?!"

"It's nothing really, you're just a tad bit predictable."

"He's actually quite swift you see." Chimed Anu.

Though that wasn't true. Earlier when the Duke had drawn that gun Aki's experience or sight shall we say, had become clearer than it had ever been. Aki knew where the gun would be aimed at and that was the only way he managed to focus on layering the barrier in order to stop the bullet. And in truth he'd capatured The Duke using the exact same method. If it weren't for that...

"Let me out of here. You can't keep me here all day. You can't treat her master as such. I spoke with your Guildmaster the last time something like this occured. He said he'd make sure things like this never happened again."

"I've been careful not to hurt you. Don't worry. The barrier won't last all day, but it should keep you here long enough for you to stay out of my way."

"I'll get you for this. Let me out of here. You're helping her run away from me. Let me out, let me out of here this instant." The duke began to chant this scream while Aki steadily ignored him. 

"Come on Anu. We need to hurry. The sooner we finish things here the sooner we can get back home." The toad hopped down and joined Aki's side and they quickly ran off about their way.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 15, 2011)

*How To Save A Life*
"The resolution of the past... which path does Karina choose?!"












Karina had been in her room for months now, rarely coming out except when she needed essentials such as food or to go to the bathroom, or when she felt like going to the monument that they had made for her mother, but outside of that she rarely spoke to anyone, and not even her father could get her to come out of the room. In fact recently they had gotten into an argument over what she was going to do with her life, before her father stormed out of the room unsure of what to do with her. You couldn't just make that kind of pain go away by talking with another person, it would take time to heal wounds of that kind of calibre. Karina had been closest to her mother because they shared the same kind of love of her magic, and she wouldn't leave the woman's side whenever she had been home, so to come to the realization that she would never be able to see her mother again must have been a difficult blow to Karina. He had decided that maybe it would be best to just allow her time to heal, Karina couldn't stay in this kind of state after all, she was a strong girl like her mother and she would eventually overcome this and develop into her own person, but this whole chain of events continued until the man could take it no longer, he had only one person left he could call who could potentially break her from the cage she had enclosed herself into.

-------------------

?So she hasn't come out at all in the time since the monument had been established?? Zakariah asked her father as he looked at a picture of Lillian, ?I can't guarantee anything, you know. We've been close friends for a while, so it's possible I could convince her to come out.?

?Close friends? I hardly think that's the way you should describe your relationship.? The man laughed, ?She was calling you big brother for as long as I could remember, if anyone could get her out of the room it would have to be you.?

?Alright then, I'll see what I can do.? Zakariah got up, and headed off towards the girl's room. This place seemed like a maze to him most of the time, but he could always find his way to Karina's room because the girl had dragged him off so many times to play, of which he would complain the whole way through, but he didn't really mind that much, and that was one of the things Karina could see through him about, ?Hey, Karina, you in there?? Zakariah knocked on the door, at first he got no response, ?Karina, it's me Zakariah, you're in there, aren't you??

?Zakariah?? Karina tenatively responded, she had been sitting on her bed zoned out for hours now, a typical habit of hers now, more specifically thinking about her past with her mother, ?What.. what brings you here??

Zakariah raised an eyebrow, he could hear the hollowness in the girl's voice, had the death of her mother really affected her this much? Zakariah sighed, ?Your father called me because he's worried about you, do you think I could come in??

Karina's eyes widened, even after the argument they had, her father still hadn't given up on her yet, Karina slowly got up out of the bed, and unlocked the door with a click, ?Come in.?

Zakariah opened the door into the girl's room, and he had to be astounded by what he saw, numerous pictures of her mother hang on the walls which hadn't previously been there before, and she had plenty of books about Celestial Spirit magic, ?Karina.. you...?

?I know.? Karina sat down on her bed, and looked down at the ground, ?I just can't believe it though, she's actually gone, and she won't be coming back at all, I can't believe..?

Zakariah smiled sadly at the girl, ?Karina, you realize your Sixteenth birthday is coming up right??

?Yes, but what's the point in celebrating it?? Karina sighed, ?Mother's not here to celebrate it with me, and my father is far too busy right now with work to do so.?

 ?Karina, listen to the way you're talking.? Zakariah sat down beside the girl, a frown on his face, ?You're sad over the death of your mother, I can understand that, we've all lost a relative close to us, however you can't keep doing this to yourself.? Zakariah pulled out the  he had been looking at, and Karina's eyes widened a little, ?Your mother and I have been close friends for years now, about ten years to be exact, and I was pretty devastated when she died to.? Zakariah smiled sadly at Karina, ?She was the older sister, and I was the younger brother who was learning from her, so when I received the news from your father I rushed here as fast as I could.?

Karina took the picture from Zakariah and looked at it, and for once she had some sort of emotion pooling in her eyes, and Zakariah could see it, but he wasn't entirely sure which emotion it was, ?You knew her from your time as a mage..?

?We met on the day she joined Fairy Tail, which ironically also happened to be the day she passed on from this world.? Zakariah looked down at the picture, ?I was the one who took that picture to celebrate her joining that guild, if she were alive today it would have been eleven years since she joined Fairy Tail and burst onto the mage scene, and she made quite a name for herself, becoming the person with the shortest amount of time spent in the guild before becoming an S-Class mage of Fairy Tail.?

?Really? How long was she there before she came one.? Karina smiled ever so slightly, ?We never talked much about that kind of thing so..?

 ?She was in the guild for a total of two years before she decided to take the S-Class exam, and she passed it with flying colors.? Zakariah laughed, ?I don't know much about the exam itself, but your mother was an incredibly powerful mage.?

?She was the strongest person I knew.? Karina clutched the picture, tears flowing to her eyes as the sadness she had been holding inside slowly began to surface, ?I wanted to grow up to live exactly like she did, and after the mission on that day, she was suppose to pass her keys onto me, and I would become the next Celestial Spirit mage to join the Guild.. and then..? Karina proceeded to break down into tears, unable to continue any further, but at last she had finally shown some sort of emotion that suggested she was starting to get over the cage she had locked herself in. Zakariah smiled sadly at the girl once more. She spent the next two hours crying and talking about her past with her mother, much to the shock of her father who had come in to check on how things were going.












 ?Father..? Karina called as she tried to calm herself down, ?Even though your usually so busy, you took time out of your day to spend with me, why did you do that??

The man smiled at Karina, the brightest smile she'd ever seen him give anyone besides her mother, ?Your mother would never forgive me if I didn't raise you the way a father should.? Her father laughed, ?I could see the look of anger on her face right now, I wouldn't know what to say to her if we finally meet again after I die.?

Karina smiled at her father, and she stood up and walked over to her dresser much to the surprise of her father and Zakariah, ?I think I've finally come to a decision.? Karina picked up the keys, and turned to face them with a look of determination in her eyes, ?After my sixteenth birthday, I'm going to set out to join Fairy Tail, and become the mage she always wanted to see me become!?

Her father's eyes widened, before a smile slowly broke out on his face, tears in his eyes, ?I think she would like that.?

?She would be so proud of you if you took her place in Fairy Tail.? Zakariah smiled at the girl, ?I'm sure she's somewhere watching over you right now.?​


----------



## Wonder_Y (Aug 19, 2011)

After the battle, Aki made haste towards the mountain. This mountain, which was visible from every doorstep in town, was deceptively out of reach. 

Though it seemed to be right before him, it probably was in fact a day's journey away. He'd read in one of Fairy Tail's regional encyclopedias about cases where travelers were confused by the immediacy of objects in the horizon. He even knew the consequences of carelessly rushing off and risking disorientation. Yet here he was. 

In addition, to this. The damage he'd sustained from the fight was slowing his pace. He was surprised. Sure, the Duke's strength was noteable, but even more than that was the extensive amount of fatigue he now experienced. He'd never felt anything like this and it permeated deeply into his spirit causing him to collapse a few times. 

It was in those moments that he cursed his youth and immaturity. If he'd stopped to consider things more carefully he wouldn't have wound up in such a state. If he'd finished his fight with the Duke more swiftly he'd be less damaged. Maybe being so far away from home really did affect him. He snickered at the thought. He wondered if there had ever been a case of homesickness this severe. 

Nevertheless he picked himself up each and everytime. Fairy Tail's name was on the line and so was his promise. 

He gripped the pendant hanging from his neck. It's coolness soothed him. Nostalgia poured into him faintly. Yes, without a doubt, he thought, promises were important.

Continuing along his path in this state. Aki was hardly aware that a carriage was approaching him from behind. He was greatly startled as Anu flinched in response to it.

"Oyeeee. Young man. What are you doing here walking along this path, don't you know this is the Duke's private residency?"

"........." Aki kept pace. He would have preferred to not seem rude, but he wasn't in the mood for straining potliteness.

The wisened pair of eyes peaking below the old man's hat gazed in interest at the young man before them. 

"If you're hiking towards the mountain I'll tell you right now, it's a few days journey from where you currently are."

"Wha!! You mean we have to walk all that way?" Anu was obviously dejected by the insight. Aki remained silent despite the negative affirmation. "And it'll be just as long on our way back." Anu sighed deeply.

"Why, in all my days." Exclaimed the old man. "Your mages aren't you?"

"How'd you know that?" Anu responded.

"Aside from the fact that you're talking you mean?" 

"Ah haha" Anu laughed at having slipped up.

"I have a friend who lives with the Duke and she just recently sent out a request. Weird attachment that man has there with his servants. I'm surprised to see you guys are already here. Please, climb onto the back I could use the company."

After hearing that he knew of the request, Aki's interest piqued as well. He did as the old man told him to.

"What are your names?"

"I am Aki, and this is Anu my familiar." 

"I am no such thing" Anu defended.

"Who are you?" Said Aki as he laid back onto the hay inside the cart.

"Noone really. I'm just a simple tradesman. You guys just call me Warren. I'll take you to a place where you can rest up. It's on your way and it's also my next destination" 

"Much obliged" answered Anu returning to his usual form. He shoved Aki but it was no good, he had already fallen asleep.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 24, 2011)

Jason wakes up quickly, sweat pouring down his body. He feels his skin crawl, bumps covering his arms. "That dream..." He places his hand over his face, feeling the cold sweat coat it as he pulls it away. "Are you ok?" Lacey places her hand on Jason's shoulder, the sheets sliding down her arm as she reaches up. "I'm fine..." Jason sighs, pausing for a moment afterward... "WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING IN HERE!?" Jason shouts, leaping out of bed, pulling up his plaid boxers as he does so. "Wait... Why am i undressed...?" He blinked. 

"Eh? Cause... you're other clothes were all bloody... and the only other clothes you had were all smelly... i had to wash them." Lacey blinked. "BUT WHY ARE YOU IN MY BED!" "I got tired...  and i wanted to be here when you woke up! You've been asleep for days now." Lacey frowned. "Urgh... I need to stop going to sleep." Jason thinks to himself rubbing his eyes. "The past likes to creep up on me when i least expect it..." Lacey sat up in the bed, stretching out and letting out a yawn. "COVER YOURSELF UP!" Jason quickly looks away, tossing a button up shirt at Lacey. 

"Eeehhh~ its just underwear... you've seen me in a bikini lots!" She shouts. "S...shut up alright." Jason turns away. "Look its.. Just get dressed." "Kay~" Lacey agrees, getting dressed quickly in some of Jason's now freshly cleaned clothes. "You didn't do... anything weird when i was asleep right?" He narrowed his eyes at the woman, now he felt like a few of the girls he'd been with... "Hmm? What do you mean? I just slept there.... you don't have a guest bed." She frowned again. 

"Yeah, i'll get one..." Jason sighed and shook his head, tossing on a pair of shorts and heading for the dinning table. "Want some breakfast?" Lacey giggled, picking up a few pots and pans. "I'm not hungry.." Jason responds, placing his elbows on the table and running his head down through his hands and letting his fingers slide through his hair. following the curve of his head and stopping as they reached the back. 

"Want a drink?" She asked, sitting next to the mage. "No... I'll be fine." He sighed, rubbing the back of his head. "Oh..." Lacey pouted, turning away from him. "Jason..." "Yeah?" Jason responded quickly. "Why do you have those tattoos on your wrists?" Jason looked down and realized the gloves he usually wears are gone. "Shit..." He pushes away from the table hard enough to nearly knock himself over. Quickly he digs through drawers and boxes, throwing everything out onto the ground before he finally finds his gloves. "Thank god." Jason puts them on and adjusts the gears on the wrists. 

"Are they that important...?" Lacey tilts her head, like a confused puppy. "You can't tell anyone about those Lacey. Not a soul." Lacey simply nodded. "But why?" Jason shook his head. "I can't tell you that.... You also can't tell anyone about the mark on the back of my hand you understand? Not a soul!" Lacey nodded. "Ok... I wont. I promise." Jason simply nodded. "Thank you. That means a lot."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 24, 2011)

*A New Mission*
"_*With a new start to her life... Remilia prepares to go on her first Fairy Tail mission!!*_"

“This place isn't so bad I suppose.” Remilia smiled to herself having arrived at the ruined guild where many people happened to make their presence known. Mihoshi was having a conversation with Asuka, a couple of people she hadn't met yet seemed to be conversing over whether to have a conversation, and Serena happened to be awaiting the arrival of another Guild member before she decided to pick out a mission. That left her there all by herself, or so she had thought anyways, until a certain little girl came running up to her with excitement in her eyes, and had some sort of paper in her hand, which Remilia noticed happened to be a mission, “What's that mission, Aisawa?”

“It looked like a mission you and I could accomplish if we formed a team!” Aisawa grinned up at the much older girl, “The town's location is marked, however it doesn't seem to have a name, it only mentions that an overwhelming force is threatening to overtake the town.” Aisawa grinned up at Remilia, “I thought maybe we could ask Jack if he wanted to tag along as well, but if not then it will just be the two of us! Oh! The reward is also anything you feel like asking for!”

“That sounds like a good idea.” Remilia smiled and ruffled the girl's hair, “Nice mission choice as well, it doesn't sound incredibly difficult, probably just a bunch of random Dark Mages to take care of.” Remilia crossed her arms over her chest, “We'll wait for Jack to show up then.” Remilia's smile turned into a frown as Aisawa looked away from her, something troubled her in the back of her mind, had her Dark Persona really been destroyed after the seal was removed?​


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 26, 2011)

*Van*

The sun's rays hit the road that Van was walking to his destination, he didn?t seem tired though sweat was falling from his forehead. There some meters away was the town that requested that strange mission. "Finally, I?m here" he said and ran towards the entrance of the town. Even though he went by train, it took almost two days to reach that place. 

As soon as he entered the weather started to change, something pretty strange though he didn?t pay much attention to it as he was already starving. Looking around he noticed that there was no one out i the streets"What?s going on here?"he asked to himself but a loud noise called his attention for a moment just to see a group of red colored Vulcans coming straight at him"You be destroyed"one of the creatures said as it jumped trying to catch Van though despite the sudden attack he wasn?t impressed nor scared at all, he arrived to that place already knowing that something would happen at any moment.

"Get the hell out of here!"punching the face of the Vulcan, sending him flying some meters away."....."the vulcans stayed quite as they saw how the wind mage got rid of one of them"Get him!"one of them shouted as all of them ran straight at Van"Geez, that last one was a warning"he said before slapping his hands together"Magic Wind Palm" he created a huge wind wave that send all of them flying away"seriously, What?s going on?"he asked.

New noises started to sound as he looked around again without guard down though then he saw the villagers starting to look through the window and some others coming out from their houses*"he should be the one"*a voice said*"Yeah, he is here to help us!"* another one said as the crowd started to surround him.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 30, 2011)

Jason and Lacey-

The two stood at the board outside the collapsed guild building, They were looking for a job to take. Any job would do right now, they just needed some money to help things along. "Ooooh! look Jason! This one is about helping people with their crops~ Let's do this one!" Lacey smiled at the alcohol mage, her smile was bright as ever, filling the deep and dark depths of Jason's heart with light... a light that he hadn't felt for many years. Every time he saw her smile, he wanted to grab her, hold her and break down in tears... But he wouldn't, Jason kept his cool, he kept drunk. The only way to suppress the darkness was to keep it at bay with alcohol, even if he never felt its effects, the idea was enough to stave the thoughts. 

"Sounds good Lacey, you go to the station and get on the train, I'll meet you there okay?" Lacey nodded and skipped off, happily, knowing that Jason would go on this mission with her. "Master, Lacey is going to be doing a solo mission." Jason handed the paper to the guild master. "She's not used to having to deliver the papers yet, so i decided to take care of it for her."


----------

